# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Nakon transfera

## MIJA 32

:Heart: sretno :Heart:

----------


## mirna26

danas mi je 8dnt i radila sam test jer nisam izdržala i bio je negativan..inače mi je 14 ti dan nakon punkcije..vraćene blastociste...nakon testa sam dobila neki smeđi iscjedak..ma jel to menga? malo mi se kasno čini da je implantacijsko...
meni je dr rekao da vadim betu 17 dana nakon transfera...ma zašto molim vas?

----------


## mirna26

i da..imam grčeve cijelu noć  a sada su onako lagani do nikakvi..iscjedak je vrlo oskudan a inače bih danas trebala i mengu dobit po normalnom.uzasno sam tuzna,...

----------


## đurđa76

mirna26
ja sam do sad bila samo na jednom transferu i ovdje ima cura koje su puno više prošle i puno više znaju,ali mislim da je 8 dan puno prerano,meni je dr rekla da je najsigurnije od 16 dana,pričekaj

----------


## crvenkapica77

mozda je  jos rano  za test   ...sretno....

----------


## rozalija

mirna26 očisti inbox ne mogu ti spremiti pp.

----------


## mirna26

evo očistila sam..hvala na podsjetniku....

----------


## rozalija

> danas mi je 8dnt i radila sam test jer nisam izdržala i bio je negativan..inače mi je 14 ti dan nakon punkcije..vraćene blastociste...nakon testa sam dobila neki smeđi iscjedak..ma jel to menga? malo mi se kasno čini da je implantacijsko...
> meni je dr rekao da vadim betu 17 dana nakon transfera...ma zašto molim vas?


Draga moja meni su vraćene dvije blastociste, 5 dan i 12dnt test je pokazo + a 13dnt beta je bila 201. Ipak ti sačekaj još malo, mislim da je 8ndt rano za raditi testić, bar još2-3 dana sačekaj a onda ga ponovno uradi. I ja sam imala simptome menge i bila sam već otpisala ovaj postupak a za 2 dana ulazim u 7 mjesec trudnoće i ova moja mala cura me svaki dan sve više i više lupka. Zato ne gubi nadu, ništa još nije gotovo.

----------


## mirna26

riječi vam se svima pozlatile :Smile: ...ali baš pozlatile..znam da sam uranila....ako računamo da je punkcija dan nula i transfer dan nula onda je danas 8dnt i 13ti dan nakon punkcije....znam da je prerano...samo molim boga da ne dobijem mengu..jao

----------


## mirna26

danas je 10dnt i  31dc -nema vještice..nema traga pravoj crvenoj krvi..samo tamno smeđe danas već skoro ništa..ostaci  i da neke žilice non stop na dvenom ulošku...e kad bi tako i ostalo...dole me pritišće kao da imam vakum negdje u trbuhu....grčevi povremeno ali izdrživo skroz...i da..cicke se ispuhale za razliku od samog početka nakon trasfera..bit ce da je to od mixa svih živih hormona do tada kaj sam injicirala....
ja se još uvijek nadam za T, a test nema šanse da više radim jer sam taj dan (8dnt) cijeli dan plakala da me glava bolila za poludit pa sam morala 2 lekadola popit. :Sad: samo beta i to drugi tjedan.

----------


## beba.2

mirna, vibrice za tetu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

Hoop! Podižem!  :Very Happy: 
Sretna sam da sam i ja napokon osvanila na ovoj temi! Čekam sad druge ćekalice bete da mi se pridruže (a bit će ihhh... Jupi!)
Ukratko - danas prvi dpt, jučer su mi vraćene dvije  blastice, i ja sam odlučila da sam  TRUDNA sve dok se ne dokaže suprotno! 
Evo danas neki lagani grčevi cijeli dan - garant se "ukopavaju!"  :Laughing:

----------


## cranky

Denny i meni su bili grčići par dana  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

Denny, super da si podigla temu. Krenulo je odbrojavanje nakon et-a  :Very Happy:

----------


## bublica3

Bravo cure moje ~~~~  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~ da ova jesen bude puna pozitive, veselja i pozitivnih velikih BETA!  :Very Happy:   :Joggler:   :Very Happy:  

volim vas sve, iako me nema često mislim na vas  :Heart:

----------


## loryy

Bokić meni je danas 5 dan nakon ET vračene dvije mrvice i sad ono najgore po živce čekanje, cike me bole, grozni grčevi u donjem dijelu stomaka valjda od utrića imam temperaturu 37,3 sve pd ET , ne znam ali sutra idem kupiti definitivno test makar znam da najvjerojatnije neće biti točan ali ne mogu više ni ležati, ni odmarati. :Cekam:

----------


## mare41

lorry, nema testa bar još tjedan dana, najgore je čekati, al tako mora biti.

----------


## Denny

Grčevi su dobar znak, tek kad prestanu pitat ćeš se zašto ništa ne osjećaš, to je valjda još gore. Ne pomišljaj raditi test 6 dpt jer će ti bit negativan - nadam se LAŽNO negativan, ali ispalit ćeš na živce.

----------


## ZAUZETA

hahahaah, Denny,  baš si pozitiva, tako treba,  i ja sam od jučer čekalica bete,   treći mi je put pa nisam nešto uzbuđena,  vjerovatno će nervoza porasti kad se približi vađenje bete.  Pozz  :Smile: ))

----------


## Sela

Kad je tocno beta *Zauzeta?*Koliko ces cekati?

----------


## ZAUZETA

vidim da su me na listi stavili za 29. 9,  pa si mislim  zašto ne, ako ne bude krvarenja, mogu ja čekati  :Smile:  Inaće mislila sam ići 27. 9. to će mi biti 13dpt,  pa još stignem odlučiti.  Trenutno baš uživam u ovom blaženom neznanju i pomisli da sam trudna...  prije sam ludila, joooj pa kad će taj 12dpt već jednom, uopće nisam bila opuštena nego u stalnom grču, a sada laganini,  samo guštam.  SAma sam doma pa sve svojim tempom,  MM kad dođe popodne malo ga izgnjavim treba to, i to,  vidjet ćemo dokle će me durati :Yes:

----------


## Sela

*Zauzeta*,nego, samo laganini i uzivaj,knjigice,tv,dobre frendice i - RODA forum...

----------


## ivica_k

prijavljujem se kod vas, drage PUPO cure  :Smile: 
danas rađen transfer, 5. dan
družimo se slijedećih 14 dana - a onda selimo na neki drugi pdf  :Wink:

----------


## Denny

Eto vidiš *ZAUZETA*, tako i ja, uživam u "trudnoći", a MM treniram da vidi kako će mu biti ako zbilja do toga dođe!  :Laughing: 
Zasad se dobro drži! 

i*vica_k* bravo za blastice!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

Hej cure, koliko po vama treba da se Choragon od 1500 IU izluči iz organizma?

----------


## ivica_k

pričalo se o nekih 5 dana

----------


## loryy

Šta mislite cure, danas mi je 9 dan od ET i 24dc da li je rano da probam napraviti kućni test?

----------


## mravak

Ovisi koji dan ti je bio ET i na koliko HCG ti je osjetljiv test za trudnoću....

Ako su blastociste u pitanju i ako ti je test osjetljiv na 25hcg mogla bi napraviti 10dnt... to je moje mišljnje...ako sam krivo napisala neka me iskusnije isprave...

----------


## mravak

evo pročitaj malo ovaj link  
http://www.neplodnost.hr/neplodnost/...transfera.html

----------


## loryy

Et mi je bio 4 dan od aspiracije. test je osjetljiv 25 ml ili kako već HCG da li da si kidam živce ili da čekam još temperatura mi je narasla do 37,6  sad me to već zabrinjava

----------


## cranky

> Hej cure, koliko po vama treba da se Choragon od 1500 IU izluči iz organizma?


samo 1500?
Ja sam negdje jednom našla podatak da se izlučuje cca 1000 IU dnevno.

----------


## Denny

Uuu, to bi bilo predivno! Idem malo zamarati mozak s tim, baš me zanima.  :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Denny*, choragon 1.500 se nakon 3 dana još itekako vidi na testu. tek 5.dan je crtica potpuno izblijedila. to ti je moje iskustvo. nemoj žurit s testom nakon choragona.

----------


## Denny

Aaagrrrr... da, tako nešto sam i ja pronašla po netu, thnx. Ma sreća moja što mi testić čuva Blekonja, inače bi jako brzo došla u napast! Vidiš, to opće nije tako loša ideja...  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Danas 6. dpt, užasno me bole leđa i trbuh - križa me rasturaju, a trbuh je tako nadut i težak, da imam osjećaj kao da sam se prejela do maksimuma. Definitivno ga osjećam, svaki centimetar, i nisu više grčevi, nego baš boli.

Osim ovog simptoma, primjećujem da se ujutro budim sve ranije, ne mogu spavati, i slabo jedem, svaki zalogaj mi padne na želudac kao kamen.
Sve ostalo je ok, a i ovo gore može (i ne mora) biti od utrića.

Bumo vidli za koji dan!  :Yes:

----------


## Aurora*

> Danas 6. dpt, užasno me bole leđa i trbuh - križa me rasturaju, a trbuh je tako nadut i težak, da imam osjećaj kao da sam se prejela do maksimuma. Definitivno ga osjećam, svaki centimetar, i nisu više grčevi, nego baš boli.


Ovako nekako je meni danas, 1. dpt, i to u cjelosti pripisujem hcg injekciji koju sam dobila jucer...




> Osim ovog simptoma, primjećujem da se ujutro budim sve ranije, ne mogu spavati, i slabo jedem, svaki zalogaj mi padne na želudac kao kamen.


A ovako mi je bilo onaj put kada sam na kratko ostala trudna, zato su to po meni sigurni znaci trudnoce!  :Wink:

----------


## Denny

Ehh, i ja sam jučer ujutro primila Choragon 1500, on je sigurno "krivac" što me danas tako jako boli... Ali nadutost i nespavanje su počeli još prije 3-4 dana, pa valjda nisu nuspojave Choragona.

*Aurora** držim fige ooogroomne za tvog malog junaka, i nek se čvrsto uhvati za mamu!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## delfin

Vibrice za sve vas koje ćekate betu! Mene zanima da li ste nakon transfera na bolovanju ili radite? Ja se nadam postupku u 11/12 mnesecu ( to mi je prvi) i s obzirom na to da mi je posao vrlo dinamičan- radim u vrtiću mislim da je zaista potrebno ostati kod kuće.

----------


## Sela

Nakon transfera imas pravo na 14 dana bolovanja,do bete,ali optimalno je 7 dana bez stresa i fizicke aktivnosti dok prodje faza ugnjzdjivanja(makar ima i kasnijih implantacija),ali vidjet ces i sama...Ja bih nakon 7og dana isla raditi jer bih izludjela sjedeci doma i razmisljajuci o jednoj jedinoj stvari.Pozdrav :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Konačno sam i ja postala članica kluba "Nakon transfera"  :Smile: 
Danas brojim 1. dan  :Grin:  (et 4. dnp). Pospana sam više nego u ranijim postupcima, od utrića i crinon gela, naravno. Kave se ne mogu odreći (2 dnevno), ali obje današnje mi nisu bile fine pa sam jedva popila pola...i bolje da je tako.

----------


## Denny

> Vibrice za sve vas koje ćekate betu! Mene zanima da li ste nakon transfera na bolovanju ili radite? Ja se nadam postupku u 11/12 mnesecu ( to mi je prvi) i s obzirom na to da mi je posao vrlo dinamičan- radim u vrtiću mislim da je zaista potrebno ostati kod kuće.


 Za IVF možeš koristiti tri različite šifre bolovanja:
*Z31* - Postupci povezani s oplodnjom - 7 dana
*N97* - Ženska neplodnost - 14 dana
*N98* - Komplikacije povezane s umjetnom oplodnjom (tako nekako) - 21 dan.

Sad sve ovisi koliko bi željela biti kući i što će ti doktorica htjeti dati, ali večina cura koristi ili N97 ili N98.

----------


## Denny

> Konačno sam i ja postala članica kluba "Nakon transfera" 
> Danas brojim 1. dan  (et 4. dnp). Pospana sam više nego u ranijim postupcima, od utrića i crinon gela, naravno. Kave se ne mogu odreći (2 dnevno), ali obje današnje mi nisu bile fine pa sam jedva popila pola...i bolje da je tako.


*tiki_a* - wellcome to the club!  :Very Happy: 
Za prvi dan zvući skiroz obećavajuće! Ja gotovo da ne spavam opće, a kavu pijem barem dvije-tri dnevno (čekajući hoće li mi se od koje smućiti), pa ništa!... Fine su mi i dalje!  :Laughing:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Eeeh,  kava,  to je jedino šta mi može (da prostite) regulirati stolicu,  a i to zakazuje evo,  zadnjih 3 . 4 dana.  Valjda dodatno sad ovaj progesteron koči situaciju.  I svaki puta kad ju ujutro skuham pitam se,  smijem li ja to piti,  trebala bi ishranu koja ne podiže tlak i ne sužava žile zbog prokrvljenosti.  Pa si mislim,  ionako mi je niski tlak,  često na granici nemjerljivosti,  pa onda neka je kave... siutni gušti.  Pozz svima čekalicama  :Smile: ))

----------


## tiki_a

Super cure da i vi sitno guštate jer ako si zabranimo kavicu, taj mali gušt (mislim ipak ne pretjerivati), ne bi bilo dobro.

----------


## tiki_a

loryy jel pao testić? Temperatura jako dobro zvuči, i ja bih rado takvu  :Smile: . Danas ti je 11. dan 4-dnevne mrvice? Ja ću betu raditi 11-ti dan.

----------


## crvenkapica77

*tik_a    sretno draga  
*

----------


## loryy

nije nekako me strah, ti misliš da je temp. dobar znak. danas je 26 dc i11 dnt sutra ili u utorak ću raditi betu. Danas imam isto temp. do 37,5 ali i osječaj da ću procuriti. Isto tako cure kažu da su imale implantac. krvarenje a ja niš hvata me paaaaaaanika

----------


## Denny

Cure, ja večeras jedva hodam uspravno! Nešto me užasno steže u stomaku, boli,  grči, posebno desno, ne znam jeli jajnik ili maternica ili HS, ili nešto  treće, nemam iskustva... Nije ni blizu grčevima od menge, niti slično,  puno je gore. Mislim se da odem sutra u doktora. Nadutost i bolovi mi se javljaju svaku večer, ali ovo večeras je najgore do sad. Danas 7 dpt.

----------


## cranky

Denny stvarno ne znam šta bi ti rekla, ni ja, na sreću, namam iskustva, ali mislim da ti neće škodit da odeš dr-u, pa ako ništa drugo da te umiri  :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

> nije nekako me strah, ti misliš da je temp. dobar znak. danas je 26 dc i11 dnt sutra ili u utorak ću raditi betu. Danas imam isto temp. do 37,5 ali i osječaj da ću procuriti. Isto tako cure kažu da su imale implantac. krvarenje a ja niš hvata me paaaaaaanika



Loryy, mnogo cura i nije imalo nikakvo implantacijsko krvarenje i ostale su upravo tad trudne, tako da implantacijsko može biti indikativno no ako ga nema nije znak da nisi trudna, zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju betu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

*loryy * ja sam  imala     5dpt   krvarenje  onak  bas kako treba  da bude  da bi se mislilo da je implatacija......ja sva sretna reko to je to...ma kakvi....11dpt  dobila mengu..... sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## loryy

Joj, malo si me smirila kaduna tnx,,, znam da je sve to individualno, brine me i ova temp. koja ne prolazi strah me da nije neka infekcija ili nešto takvo, prije sam dole bila suha skroz a sad imam sluzi (bljak) stomak i dalje razara. Išla bi kupiti test, ali sam obečala MM da neću jer sutra idem vaditi betu(možda nisam trebala a ljekarna samo 50 m od mene) :Grin:

----------


## loks

*loryy* koliko god te mi savjetovale i tješile i govorile da se ne sekiraš sve pada u vodu jer smo isto to prolazile i sekirale se i mučile sa simptomima i testovima i svime...i zato ti ja niš neću govoriti jer sam bila sto put gora od tebe, a svaki period nakon transfera mi je bio drugačiji i nikad trudnoća...a sve prošlo i temp, bolovi, grčevi, mučnina i bla bla...zato ti samo želim da dani što prije prođu i da sve završi super dobro! čekaj betu...brzo će doći sutrašnji dan!

----------


## Denny

*loryy* draga, potpisujem cure i vibram iz sve snage za veliku betu sutra! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja još uvijek ne znam kad da izvadim svoju, najrađe bi sad odmah, ali ne mogu zbog glupog Choragona. Zdrav razum mi govori da nisu ovi bolovi bez razloga, htjela bih što prije saznat na čemu sam, i što se događa. I dalje me drži optimizam i nadam se najboljem. 

Inaće, popila sam normabel, jutros mi je malo lakše, popodne ću nazvati dr.

----------


## Kadauna

Denny, danas je tebi 12. dan nakon punkcije, ili? to je svakako prerano, ja ne bih testirala do 14. dana nakon punkcije, tad ili test ili betu  :Smile: )
SRETNO!

----------


## loryy

Denny, ja sam ti uzimala 2x2 normabela na dan,,, da ne zamisli me sada  luda do kraja

----------


## Denny

Danas mi je 13 dan nakon punkcije... 8 nakon et. Znam da bi testić sutra pokazao trudnoću ako je ima, samo se bojim da ne pokaže Choragon.
Strpit ću se još dan dva (ako uspijem). :Grin:

----------


## mare41

> *Denny*, choragon 1.500 se nakon 3 dana još itekako vidi na testu. tek 5.dan je crtica potpuno izblijedila. to ti je moje iskustvo. nemoj žurit s testom nakon choragona.


Denny, evo citiram ti ovo, ajme šta smo cupkali na tu crticu, a bila od Choragona  :Sad:

----------


## tiki_a

Denny, 8. dan nakon et-a, bez obzira što je petodnevni, zvuči jako rano. Nek' bude min. 10 dana. Kako je s nadutosti? A da zvrcneš dr-a jer ipak je bilo 12 js.
loryy i ja navijam za vađenje bete, ja testićima nakon mog trećeg postupka nisam mogla odoljeti, ali raznervirala sam se zbog njih maksimalno. Jer ako je beta npr. 10-ti dan nula, stvar je jasna pa se čovjek pomiri. A testovi, još sutra pa još sutra pa...

Danas brojim 2. dan nakon et-a. Zbog dosta dugog postupka, a mojih kratkih ciklusa, danas 23. d.c. bi trebala dobiti M  :Grin: . Baš me danas tako i boljelo kao pred M. To bi bio rekord na forumu, da M dobijem par dana nakon et-a  :Laughing: 

Kad napišem et, tak' se nekak' svemirski osjećam  :Cool:

----------


## Denny

Test ću raditi prekosutra, 10 dpt, to je kao i 12 dpt kod trodnevnih, a u četvrtak vadim tetu betu bez obzira na rezultat testa. Trbuh me boli poprilično, kao da mi je netko unutra ugurao loptu, ali kad ležim podnošljivo je. Izgleda da su problemi počeli nakon choragona, iako me lagana nadutost pratila još od et-a. Dosta pijem i odmaram, ali jedva čekam rješiti dilemu.

----------


## Denny

Hej, kud odoše moji simptomi? Zašto me jutros ne boli skoro ništa?
Heeeej, vratiteee seeeee!!!!  :Shock:  :Shock:  Ja ne kužim više ništa!...  :Confused: 

*loryy* jeli pao testić danas? Mislim na tebe i nadam se lijepim vijestima! ~~~~~~~~~~~~

Danas će bit dug dan...............................................  ...........

----------


## vita22

*Denny* za sutra.....*lorry* sretno ++++........ja imam osjećaj već 2 dana da dolazi vještica.......... :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Tibi

> Hej, kud odoše moji simptomi? Zašto me jutros ne boli skoro ništa?
> Heeeej, vratiteee seeeee!!!! Ja ne kužim više ništa!...


*Denny* carica si  :Laughing: 
blago tebi kad sutra već možeš raditi test. Ja ću poluditi još nekoliko dana  :Rolling Eyes: 
za sutra puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude plusić  :Heart: 
svim čekalicama da što prije prođe vrijeme i da dočekaju ono što najviše žele ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
želim vam svima lijepi dan danas  :Kiss:

----------


## loryy

Pao test, a s nji i ja beta 1,2o 13 dpt.  Skroz sam van sebe. Sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve vas ostale.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Lorvy*, daj malo pojasni  :Smile:  napisala si da je beta 1,20 ???

*Denny*, drži se do sutra  :Smile:

----------


## loryy

ne kužim ni sama piše da su ref. vrijednosti z OTPR. 3 tjedna od zm od  5.8-71, asad ja nemam  pojma jer od ET je prošlo 13 dana pa se možda (kako se tješim) jajašce implatiralo kasnije pa može biti manja stvarno ne znam, ali i daljen ne curim iimam tu užasnu temp. 37.4

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Lorvy*, ako ti je vrijednost bete 1,20, onda je to, nažalost, negativno. A kakav ti je test bio, i kad si ga radila???

----------


## loryy

nisam radila test, čekala sam betu jer je to sigurno, pa da me ne bi test razočarao, razočarala me beta

----------


## Kadauna

i ja se moram prikloniti AuroriBlu i reći da je to negativna beta, koliko je dana prošlo od punkcije? Koji točno datum si imala punkciju?

----------


## loryy

punkcija je bila 06.09. a ET 09.09,, ma znam curke da je stvar gotova , ustvari mozak shvača ali srce ne može,,,boli ko sam vrag

----------


## AuroraBlu

Žao mi je lorvy   :Sad:  što prije kreni u novu akciju, i to je to!!! Možda nekakav prirodnjak već ovaj mjesec...

----------


## loryy

nema ti kod nas prirodnjaka, MM ina grozne nalaze i bio je na oper. na šalati i uspjeli su smrznuti 6 ampula i još je ostala jedna  ne kužim u zg su mi rekli da stavljam utriće sve dok ne procurim ako ne da ponovim betu

----------


## tiki_a

loryy tako mi je žao  :Sad: , a bila sam uvjerena da će biti veliki plus. Izgleda da ti utrići opasno dižu temperaturu (ako nije neka upala u pitanja, a vjerojatno nije). I meno je temp. povišena zbog utrića, dođe na 37, ali varira kroz dan (odnosno poslije podne i navečer).
vita22 koliko brojiš?
Tibi ti ćeš raditi test za par dana?
Denny, jedva čekam sutra.
Brojim 3 dana naken et-a. Danas nemam simptoma (mislim M). Srećom nema ni zaprljanog uloška kakav obično bude radi užurbanosti na poslu. Progesteron me podosta uspavljuje, ali ipak manje nego dan poslije transfera.

----------


## Sela

*Lorry*  :Love: 
*Denny*  :Raspa:  :Bouncing: 
*Tiki*  :Wink: 
Svima.... :Heart:

----------


## mravak

*loryy  *   :Love: 

jako mi je žao... sjećam se kada sam prvi put  prokrvarila 9 dan od ET plakala sam kao kišna godina cijeli dan... ali ne cmoljila već ridala... sutradan mi je već bilo lakše... već sam si napravila u glavi plan za sljedeći postupak....

Danas će ti biti teško ali će već sutra proći....    :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Lory beta 1,20 je nazalost negativan rezultat :Sad:  Meni svaki put na otpusnom pise beta 12 dana nakon transfera, a tebi je taman toliko proslo, da se koja mrvica primila beta bi ti vec morala biti preko 50.

Do sada svaki put kad bih javila betu u MPO ambulantu sestra bi mi rekla da prestanem stavljati utrice i menga bi mi dosla u roku 2 dana. Ne znam hoces li pod utricima uspjeti dobiti mengu...

Znam da si tuzna i da te nista ne moze utjesiti, ali sto te ne unisti na neki nacin te ipak ojaca :Love:

----------


## vita22

*Tiki a* moja jedino mi u kbc Ri imamo betu 21 dan od ET.........prošli put sam dobila vješticu prije pa sam riješila agoniju a sada neznam ako ne dojde vidjet ću....*loryy* žao mi je ali sutra je novi dan ovaj je najgori kao da je smak svijeta a kad se probudiš sutra već ćeš bit za nove pobjede......mi smo sve jake zato smo tu gdje jesmo.........svima~~~~~~~~~~~~za šta vam treba

----------


## tiki_a

Ah, da, Rijeka, maratonsko čekanje bete. Ne bih izdražala tako dugo. 
Kod mene je sve previše mirno. Nekih osjećaja obično imam par dana nakon et-a, kad treba biti implantacija, kao da bude neki pokušaj, neko malo zujenje ili nervoza u mat., a kad narednih dana bude potpuno zatišje čini mi se da je pokušaj propao i da više ničeg nema.
No pratimo se i dalje, zato smo u klubu "NT"  :Smile:

----------


## vita22

Daj daj malo optimizma jest da nakon 16 transfera dobro znaš šta se dešava........... :Heart: Tiki a

----------


## Denny

*loryy 
*

----------


## Tibi

*loryy* draga baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Loryy, šta reć´?! :Sad:

----------


## kriistiina

Loryy žao mi je.... Znam kako se osjećaš   :Love: 

Jel normalno osjećati se normalno? Hm, koje pitanje.. danas je 4dpt, žigaju jajnici, grudi bole, stomak velik, ali ja se osjećam tako normalno...... da to nije normalno...  :Rolling Eyes: .... I da, smijala sam se danas kao luda i sad mi krivo, ali nisam mogla ništa zbrljati, jel? Tek mi je drugi transfer ( tek?!) pa mi malo pomozite ...

----------


## tiki_a

kriistiina, kažeš da se osjećaš normalno, a nabrojila si dosta "simptoma"...Ionako nam to ništa ne znači, ali lakše nam je kad pišemo o tome. Rano je za nešto osjetiti, a najviše osjećamo progesteron kojim se kljukamo. Sretno kriistiina!  ~~~~
Kod mene je skroz mirno. Ne osjećam baš ništa. Jedino je temperatura malčice povišena. I uložak mi je čist u odnosu na prekjučer, nikako ne volim obilježja spottinga kad čekam betu  :Mad: .
Brojim 4-ti dan nakon et-a.
Vita22  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

tiki_a mi ćemo zajedno čekati... Ja bih trabala betu vaditi 1.10., ali kako ja dobijem i pod utrćima vjerojatno ću znati prije jel se kuha što ili ne .... Hvala ti na odgovoru! Sretno!

----------


## tiki_a

Brojim 5 dana od et-a. Više nemam simptoma M kao na početku  :Grin: 
Možda me ponekad štrecne u prsima, ali na taj dio tijela nisam baš nimalo osjetljiva (mislim prije M i sl.) pa zato skoro ništa ni od utrića no možda ipak malo češće nego inače - ma nije vrijedno spomena.
Radim punom parom, nadam se da to neće biti presudno za minus. Ali poslije posla više puta legnem uz neku serijicu i sl., tada mjerim temperaturu koja me ponekad razveseli, a drugi puta opet ražalosti. Ja bi da uvijek bude 37  :Smile: .
Kako je čekalice, ima li simptoma??? Koliko brojite od et-a, dokle ste dogurale?

----------


## ivica_k

red je da i ja nešto napišem na ovoj temi, doći će mi beta na red, a ništa napisala nisam

danas 7. dnt - zatišje
jučer - bila sam uvjerena da dolazi M

inače, funkcioniram najnormalnije, trudim se ne razmišljati previše što me (ne)čeka!

----------


## Aurora*

6. dnt:

 - nakon sto sam ugledala negativan test nestali mi svi prijasnji simptomi (ono "zatezanje", bol u jajnicima i ledjima), hm...
- temperatura osim jutarnje standardne 37, dnevna na ledenih 36.6
- od malo prije osjecam tipicnu predmenstruacijsku bol u donjem djelu trbuha...

----------


## mravak

8.dnt

-jajnici *rade*manje nego jučer

-apetit...  hm.... to je lijepo rečeno... ovo moje je proždrljivost.... jela sam sve... od ljutog, kiselog, slatkog, slanog...i opet bi jela....stalno sam gladna...

-danas vaga pokazala najveću težinu u mom životu....

-test mi je u ladici..... čekam 11dnt.... kupila sam GRAVIGNOST mini ... izgleda jadno, ne znam koliko je pouzdan....

----------


## vita22

Šta da vam kažem i ja kupila test, danas 10dt ujutro počelo neko smeđe brljavljenje jest da vještica kad dođe je potop...neznam šta da mislim.................

----------


## kriistiina

Meni je danas 6dpt... 

Od novijih simptoma grčevi... Grudi, jajnici, bradavice.... Sve bolucka... Zadnji put nisam dočekala betu već sam prokrvarila 14 dana od punkcije... Nikakvu bol nisam imala ni prije ni poslije te M....... Nadam se da ću ovaj put dočekati betu, pozitivnu... 

Svima punooo sreće!!!

----------


## Tibi

*vita* hoćeš onda raditi uskoro testić? Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusić  :Heart: 

Ja sam isto danas 10dpt. Još malo i konačno ću znati jesmo li uspjeli ili ne.
Što se tiče simptoma, baš i nemam nekih. Jedino su me danas malo probadali jajnici i već mi je 2-3 dana stalno mučno u želucu, ali može biti i od nervoze i iščekivanja kad će ta beta :Grin:  

svima vam šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeelike bete  :Heart:

----------


## vita22

A mislim da ću sutra nemam više šta čekat.........tvoji bi simptomi mogli biti i trudnički sretno......Tibi.....

----------


## Denny

Hej curke, šta se radi? Baš mi fali ova tema, nekako sam brzo "pobjegla" a tek mi je 11 dpt...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Dalke, *11 dpt* - beta najvjerojatnije preko 700 (kuc-kuc-kuc!) a ja nemam niti jedan jedini simptom trudnoće!  :Shock:  
- ne jedem skoro ništa već danima, niti sam gladna, samo pijem
- potpuno su prestali bolovi u stomaku, (očito je bila blaga HS) i nakon toga se ispuhao
- cice bole 2 / 5
- spavam jako malo, skoro ništa, a budim se odmorna kao da sam spavala tri dana
- nije mi muka, niti mi se vrti
- ne gadi mi se kava, niti išta drugo,
- nisam imala nikakve žilice-iscjetke-spotting, ništa što bi upućivalo na implantaciju
- nisam nervozna, ne plačem, ne svađam se sa MM 
- imala sam UŽASNE menstrualne bolove sat-dva prije testa, ali su netragom nestali iste sekunde čim sam ugledala drugu crticu.
- bazalna temperatura mi je 3 dpt bila 36,7 i od onda je više nisam mjerila jer mi je toplomjer (kojim sam mjerila temp. već pune 4 godine) slučajno upao u WC i netragom nestao, a mene je bilo strah kupiti novi da se ne razduži još 4 godine...  :Laughing:  To smo protumaćili kao znak da mi više neće trebati!

Dakle, sudeći po ovim simptomima, nije ni čudo da mi je teško  povjerovati da sam opće t...!

Jedino što me pratilo od početka je ta nadutost u trbuhu i lagani grčići (uglavnom navečer. onako, kao da sam se prejela), i kasnije (nakon Choragona) još jača nadutost i bolovi. To me i natjeralo da napravim test.

Sad više nema ni toga! Ode Choragon, ode HS, ode i nadutost...
Jedino me beta drži u uvjerenju da sam trudna!  :Laughing: 

Evo puuuuuno vibrica svima za pozitivne testiće i bete!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

*Vita*  :Zaljubljen:  držim ti ručnonožne za veliki plus!!!!!
*Tibi*  :Zaljubljen:  i tebi isto ručnonožne za plusčinu!!!!

*Aurora** tebe bi najrađe malo isprašila po turu  :Laughing:  pa kud već test  :Shock: 
Strpi se još malo, jesam ti rekla da ćeš mi bit trudnjača službeno od 01.10.  :Kiss:

----------


## vita22

Dobro jutro drage moje tužna vijest test---------------,vještica stigla..........opet na početku....

----------


## rose

dobro jutro svima....
evo da se i ja javim kao čekalica bete... danas 3dnt...uf što vrijeme sporo prolazi...
od simptoma ništa posebno,lagani grčići u stomaku i to povremeno...

svima puno sreće i da nam bete budu što veće!!!!

----------


## Tibi

> Dobro jutro drage moje tužna vijest test---------------,vještica stigla..........opet na početku....


draga *vita* baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

7. dnt
Navečer kao neka mala mučnina, ali ne bi se to tim imenom moglo nazvati, uglavnom takav isti osjećaj već tri dana. Stalno nagovaram temperaturu da ne bude preniska. Ovaj puta za razliku od ranijih čekanja, temp. češće povišena 37-37,2 u vrijeme kada već trebam uzeti novu dozu progesterona. A ranije je bilo obrnuto. Prije sat vremena 36,5  :Mad: , jučer oko 21.30 temp. 37,2. Češće sam na wc-u, ali ne prečesto. Uglavnom, veselo, po običaju  :Grin: .
vitta22  :Love:

----------


## mravak

Danas brojim 10 dnt
Osjećam M i samo mi se plaće jer izgleda da i od ovog postupak ama baš ništa... samo 2 kg. više...   :Sad:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Hahahaha DEnny,  baš si me nasmijala sa tim toplomjerom,  a zašto bi morala imati neke znakovite simptome?  Imaš ti svoj nalaz na kojem crno na bijelo piše beta tolika i tolika,  kad ju ponoviš vidjet ćeš da sve ide po planu i super.  Uživaj !!! kisi kisi,  puhni malo prema nama koju trudničku vibricu  :Smile:

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Mravak*,  lijepo ti u ponedjeljak na betu pa kud puklo da puklo.  Ništa te napuhnutosti ne znaće mengu,   pa normalno je da osječamo promjene i boluckanja i grčeve , kad se sve dešava na istom mjestu kao menga. I mene je tako bolilo pa je prestalo. Sad čekam ponedjeljak i betu.  Ne uspoređuj se puno,   malo progooglaj,  ja sam kod simptoma t. našla glavobolju (imam),  zujanje u ušima tj.  promjene tlaka (imam)  temperaturu imam , malko spottinga na ulošku (brijem da je implantacijsko), a svako malo imam i hot flash,  tj toplinski udar,  koda sam u menopauzi pujpuj.  Hrpu simptoma nemam,  a zašto bi sve i imala. pa nisam superman :D.  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ponedjeljak :Love:

----------


## mravak

Ne mogu nikako u pon. po betu jer nemam uputnicu, a kada odem po uputnicu čekam po 3-4 sata ... tako da ću u utorak ... ali čini mi se da M stižeeee

Zauzeta, hoćeš li raditi test? Ako da, koji imaš? Ja sam uzela GraviGnost mini.. čini mi se jadan jeftin 33kn, i ne znam koliko je pouzdan...

*Zauzeta* za tebe i ostale  čekalice punoooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeelike bete  :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

Cure samo da vam kažem da nisam imala nikakvih posebnih simptoma od et do bete, i beta je bila pozitivna. Jedino što sam imala su bili problemi sa zubnim mesom, upalilo se...na kraju ništa od T. Ali bude...

----------


## Denny

Cure drage, evo u od mene malo trudničkih vibrica, prašine, ma čega god treba... Neka ih ovo jako jugo nosi svima vama, da mi sve prijavite plusiće i veeelike bete! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
jooj , vidi lijepih smajlića, haha...  :Razz: 
Simptomi? Kod mene ne postoji ta riječ!  :Cool:

----------


## Aurora*

Jucer, *7. dnt*:
- dan obiljezen predmenstruacijskim bolovima. Da to jednom nisam vec prosla bila bih uvjerena da dolazi M. 
- test negativan
- temperatura bazalna ocaravajucih 37.1, dnevna glupa i svakakva, ne bas obecavajuca

Danas. *8. dnt*:
- BT i dalje 37.1. Bas me razveselila.  :Very Happy: 
- test  :Confused: . Ne znam, pocela mi se prividjati druga crtica, ali vrlo lako moguce i da sam je samo umislila, jer mm muz nije bas uvjerljiv kada kaze da i on "nesto" vidi...
- podocnjaci  :Shock: . Ne pamtim da sam ikada imala podocnjake, a sada ih imama. Bit ce od pretjerenog buljenja u testove i trazenja nevidljivih crtica...
- od ostalih simptoma, u nedostatku boljeg izraza, rekla bih da mi _bridi_ gornji dio tjela, trup, pogotovo donji i gornji dio trbuha, te grudi.

----------


## Aurora*

> Ja sam uzela GraviGnost mini.. čini mi se jadan jeftin 33kn, i ne znam koliko je pouzdan...


Budi bez brige, GraviGnost mini je jednako pouzdan test kao i bilo koji skuplji, a ono sto ga cini jeftinim je samo to sto nije upakovan u lijepu ambalazu.  :Wink:

----------


## Tibi

*Aurora** sigurno ti se ne priviđa ta druga crtica i kad sutra napraviš test (jer vidim da ti to svaki dan uredno radiš  :Grin:  ) će se već vidjeti deblja crtica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
*mravak* da ipak na kraju bude veliki plus ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*zauzeta* hehe i ja se tako osjećam kao ti, pa mi je vruće pa hladno, temperatura je oko 37.2, mučno mi je u želucu, jutros sam se probudila u 5:50, halo??? :Shock: . I zato mislim da smo mi trudne, i dok se ne dokaže suprotno živim u tom uvjerenju  :Grin: 
svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

> [B]
> *zauzeta* hehe i ja se tako osjećam kao ti, pa mi je vruće pa hladno, temperatura je oko 37.2, mučno mi je u želucu, jutros sam se probudila u 5:50, halo???.


Potpisujem!!! Sa malom dopunom. Jutros sam se probudila u pola tri, pa u pola četiri, e onda sam drmnula jedan normabelček.
ZAUZETA, zar negdje piše da je "hot flash" jedan od simptoma? Jučer navečer mi se to dogodilo, bum odjednom na 37,2. Jest da sam 39+ (puj puj zabranjenoj riječi), ali prije mi se to nije događalo.
Aurorček* kak' toooo doooooobro zvuuuuči.....

----------


## Kadauna

> Jucer, *7. dnt*:
> - dan obiljezen predmenstruacijskim bolovima. Da to jednom nisam vec prosla bila bih uvjerena da dolazi M. 
> - test negativan
> - temperatura bazalna ocaravajucih 37.1, dnevna glupa i svakakva, ne bas obecavajuca
> 
> Danas. *8. dnt*:
> - BT i dalje 37.1. Bas me razveselila. 
> - test . Ne znam, pocela mi se prividjati druga crtica, ali vrlo lako moguce i da sam je samo umislila, jer mm muz nije bas uvjerljiv kada kaze da i on "nesto" vidi...
> - podocnjaci . Ne pamtim da sam ikada imala podocnjake, a sada ih imama. Bit ce od pretjerenog buljenja u testove i trazenja nevidljivih crtica...
> - od ostalih simptoma, u nedostatku boljeg izraza, rekla bih da mi _bridi_ gornji dio tjela, trup, pogotovo donji i gornji dio trbuha, te grudi.


meni ovo sve skupa prekrasno zvuči  :Very Happy:  i radujem se sutrašnjem testu  :Grin:

----------


## mravak

> Budi bez brige, GraviGnost mini je jednako pouzdan test kao i bilo koji skuplji, a ono sto ga cini jeftinim je samo to sto nije upakovan u lijepu ambalazu.


Hvala na odgovoru !!

----------


## Denny

*Tibi* - mučnina u želudcu i buđenje u 5:30 su bili moji glavni "simptomi". Evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Aurora** opet citiram tvoj post sa odbrojavanja:



> Kod mene je sve ove dane prisutan osjecaj  zatezanja narocito u podrucju iznad pupka. Tu i tamo osjetim slabu bol u  podrucju jajnika ili jos cesce u ledjima, ali nista posebno izrazeno...


Uz napomenu da se ženi sa x minusa iza sebe ne može "pričiniti" druga crtica. Ako je ona ugleda, onda je to zaista crta.
Ma ti si naša nova trudnica, vibram do neba da me predosjećaj ne vara  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A i *tibi i ZAUZETA* mi nekako mirišu na t.....  :Wink:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aurora*, to je to! Dobro Denny kaže, toliko puta si vidjela samo jednu crtu da znaš dobro kako to izgleda  :Smile:   nema šanse da ti se sad priviđa druga crta.  :Very Happy: 
*Tiki, Tibi*, *Mravak* go go go!!!

----------


## Sela

Ocemo crticu!!!Crticu!!!*Aurora* crtica je crtica!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

9. dnt
roza sluz na wc papiru
mučnina nakon (finog) ručka
grčeve nemam već dva dana, sike više nisu tvrde
od panike mi udarila vrućina u glavu - priznajem
test nisam kupila, jer sam se tako dogovorila sama sa sobom, a u ponedjeljak ću vaditi betu!

----------


## corinaII

Hej evo i mene do vas malo.....danas mi je 8 dan nakon transfera(17.09) vračene 3 mrvice i ja napravila test a ono -  :Crying or Very sad:   jeli ipak prerano???? Ajme ja ču poluditi ovih dana......dali smijem popiti normabel od 2mg jer više ni sama neznam di sam.... u utorak mi je beta ako ne dobijem vješticu prije..........

----------


## corinaII

Ivica K. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Aurora~~~~~~~~~~~
i svim ostalim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

tiki-a ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

corinaII 8. dan je skroz prerano! ~~~~~za skorašnji +

----------


## loryy

Corina 8. dan ti je stvarno prerano ,,, zavisi kad je došlo do impl. strpi se još malo,,, vjeruj znam kako ti je ja sam sve to prošli tjedan proživljavala,,, želim ti ipak da ti završi sretnije nego meni. Što se tiče normabela ja sam pila 1 ujutro in1 prije spavanja takon su mi i rekli u bolnici.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~za skorašnji  + :Wink:

----------


## corinaII

lovryy, tiki-a  :Heart:  hvala vam na ohrabrujućim riječima......uf ovo iščekivanje je stvarno kidanje živaca

----------


## kriistiina

Ma cure vi meni sve imate trudničke simptome....... Čiji got post da čitam odmah i ja imam takve simptome, pa trčim na ogledalo pipkati grudi, da vidim di je koja žila iskočila.... Te famozne valunge imam i ja, ali sam mislila da si umišljam, malo sam u bretelama, a malo u debeloj frotirskoj piđami....  :Smile: ... Strava, danas mi je 8dpt.....

Svima vam šaljem punoooo vibrica da uskoro sve ugledamo veliku betu......  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Joj, cure moje, čitam vaše postove i umjesto vas grizem nokte koliko je napeto! I ja jedva čekam sa vama u ponedjeljak i utorak da vidim koja će od vas imati veću betu!  :Cekam: 
Samo se vi opustite, simptome T ne morate tražiti, oni su našli vas!  :Dancing Fever:  :Yes: 
Što bih dala da sam sad u vašem društvu!!! :Sad:  Ali uskoro... :Yes:

----------


## "tina"

Cure moje ja isto mislim da su to svima vama savršeni
trudnički simptomi i da će sve bete biti troznamenkaste!
 :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## maja8

Drage moje ja vam samo mogu reći, na svome iskustvu,da puno ne tražite te simptome jer sve su slični simptomi i kod mjesečnice i kod trudnoće, beta je najbolji pokazatelj,a isto tako nemojte prerano raditi testove,samo se bespotrebno sekirati...... Još se sada sjetim kada sam radila test 10 dan i debeli - 12dpt uradimo betu 50,7 zovem dr. kaže on meni  "PA KUDA K VRAGU RADIŠ BETU TAKO RANO JESAM REKAO 14 DAN"

----------


## Dodirko

*Aurora** Ho-ćemo još ! Ho-ćemo još!!! jedan Happy end.  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dodirko

Aurora* dolazim na feštu u Rijeku samo daj pozitivan test  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

8. dnt (4-dn.zam.)
Jutrošnja temperatura 36,7  :Mad: 
Simptomi - ništa.
Malo smeđeg na aplikatoru od crinone gela  :Mad: 
Aurora*  :Cekam: 
Snekica  :Kiss:  ... još malo...

----------


## pčelica2009

Samo da malo zavibram za tiki_a~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i malo trudničke prašine da bude plusić na testu :Heart:

----------


## kriistiina

Cure pa jel temperatura baš toliko bitna kad je stimulirani postupak? Negdje sam čitala da se temp ne treba ni mjerit kad si tako nakljukan hormonima...... Inače, i ja ju mjerim, samo navečer bude preko 37.............

Pčelice pojela sam tvoj med za manje od tjedan dana, super je !!!!!!!!

----------


## Denny

Ma pobacajte sve te toplomjere u wc!!! Samo vas brinu!  :Razz: 
*Aurora** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*tiki_a, tibi, ZAUZETA* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Aurora*

*9. dnt*
- Sanjala sam nocas gomilu trudnickih testova, desetke njih! Svi razliciti, s rozim i s plavim testnim crticama, oni sto pokazuju pluseve i oni s dvije crtice, jednostavne testne trakice i testovi u lijepoj ambalazi, cak i neki skroz cudni i neobicni kakvi u stvarnosti ne postoje, a svi od reda pozitivni! Da bi se probudila u krutu realnos, i sva jos onako mamurna pod dojmom divnog sna, ali s losim preodsjecajem, napravila svoj danasnji test, koji je ostao vrlo jasno i nedvosmisleno negativan...  :Sad: 
- Iako je toplomjer jutros pokazo temperaturu 37, naprosto je osjecam kako pada...
- A sjetila sam se jos jednog "simptoma" od proslih par dana, i iz prosle trudnoce, vruce grudi. Koje jutros vise nisu bile tako vruce i odmah sam znala...

Zao mi je sto sam vas razocarala. Zavela sam vas s jucerasnjom prividjajucom se mi drugom crticom (koja je BTW i mene posteno zavela i koju BTW jos i danas bez prevelikog napora mogu vidjeti) i vi ste se vec poveselili. Najteze je nakon toga javiti lose vijesti. Eto, vec samo zato nije dobro raditi testove prije vremena!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aurora*,  :Sad:  isto se meni dogodilo. Ne treba raditi test prerano ako se dobije choragon nakon transfera. meni je 5.dan nakon choragona bila crtica baš kao tvoja - da nisi 100% siguran vidiš li je ili ne. 6 sati kasnije je nije više uopće bilo. Tu noć sam imala identične snove kao ti.
Osjećaj je grozan, jer se ponadaš... ali sve prođe... jednom će biti + , tada ti današnji dan neće ni pasti na pamet.

----------


## Dodirko

Aurora*   :Sad:

----------


## rose

*Aurora*,držim još uvijek fige,izvadi betu ona je jedini pravi pokazatelj...
ja se evo mučim sa simptomima,znam da oni nemoraju ništa značit ali je jače od mene,kad boli pitam se zašto boli a kad ne boli zašto ne
danas mi je 4dnt i ne osječam ništa,jučer cijeli dan grčići u stomaku a jutros tek tu i tamo me nešto štrecne....

----------


## "tina"

Aurora  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Aurora*, ti si vjerojatno jučer vidjela evaporacijsku liniju. Tako se i meni jednom dogodilo, gledala sam tako dugo dok nisam uhvatila dobar kut i bila je neka linija. Kasnije sam još puno puta vidjela takvu liniju ako sam gledala pod jakim svjetlom. S tobom se još ne predajemo, još ima nade. A ovi naši simptomi su više za razbibrigu, jednom nas bace u još loše raspoloženje (npr. temp.), drugi puta nam daju nadu. I ja sam ponovo odlučila da neću ništa pratiti do vađenja krvi, ali doooosadno mi je bez trakica, toplomjera...
kriistiina, utrići dižu temperaturu. Ali mi je ipak mjerimo jer se nadamo da će stalno biti povišena, a ne samo onda kad utrić najviše djeluje.

Evo mojih novih simptoma  :Grin: :
- temperatura maloprije i to 10 min. prije uzimanja utrića 37  :Smile: 
- zaboljela su me leđa  :Laughing: , hoću reči križa (pa kad toliko ljenčarim, a vani vlaaaažno...)
- radim LH trakice koje bi trebale biti pozitivne prije onih drugih jer detektiraju alfa lanac, ima druga linija, ali nije svaki dan sve tamnija, ujutro uvijek slabija, kasnije tamnija
- sve je tako mirno u maternici, osjećam da baš ničeg nema - ovo je asimptom  :Grin:

----------


## Aurora*

*10. dnt*

- BT 37.1  :Rolling Eyes: 
- predmenstruacijski bolovi vec drugi dan, a M jos nema na vidiku
- beta negativna

----------


## angel 1

> *10. dnt*
> 
> - BT 37.1 
> - predmenstruacijski bolovi vec drugi dan, a M jos nema na vidiku
> - beta negativna


*Aurora* žao mi je...ali možda da ponoviš betu za par dana,ako m ne stigne. Jer meni je prva beta bila 67,5 ali 16dnt ! Rekao mi dr da je bila kasnija implantacija... pa je možda i kod tebe...

----------


## mravak

aurora  :Love:

----------


## angel 1

*Tiki* držim fige za sutra !!!! Hoćemo lijepe vijesti...  :Klap:

----------


## mravak

*Tiki_a*.. jedva čekam.... nemoj nas sutra dugo držati u muci ....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

danas opet imama neke crvene tragove na wc papiru... mislim da glupa vještica samo što nije stigla........... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mravak

*corina_II*  :Love: 

jedno pitanje....
Povišena tem. poslije ET ( mislim da cijelo vrijeme do bete) je od utrogestana a ne kao znak trudnoće?  Baš sam danas i jučer izmjerila par puta tem. i bila je 37 ili 37.2 a test mi je negativan 11dnt. :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## tiki_a

9. dnt (4-dn.zam.)
- temperatura sad već pretežno niža, 36,7
- sve je skroz mirno, kao da ničeg nema
- LH se ne pojačava 
- test na T negativan
- na ulošku kao da je M u začetku, ali nisam mogla precizno vidjeti jer upao mi je u wc  :Razz: 
- betu neću raditi jer imam puuuno testova i jer odjednom nemam želje putovati u zg, plaćati vađenje krvi i gledati u nulu; još ću se drogirati utrićima 3 dana ako prije ne stigne M
- nisam razočarana  :Grin: 
Aurora*  :Sad: 
mravak, temp. je zbog progesterona, odnosno utrića

----------


## corinaII

Dali mi je ramo ako sutra odem vaditi betu 11 dan mi je a dr. mi je napisao 12 dan....nemogu više izdržati........kako današnji dan odmiče to mi se čini da mi ona smeđa krv polako prelazi u crvenu i da samo što nije pa vještica i zvanično stigla  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tiki_a

corinaII može beta 11-ti dan. Mora se već nešto vidjeti. Sretno!~~~~~

----------


## Tibi

*tiki_a* joj draga  :Love:  hoćeš ponavljati još koji put testić?
*corina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Aurora**  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Denny

> *tiki_a* joj draga  hoćeš ponavljati još koji put testić?
> *corina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Aurora**


 *x*

----------


## kriistiina

Drage moje danas mi je 11dnt, od jučer imam nešto smeđe, jakoo smeđe na papiru.. I dalje stavljam utriće... Ima li nade još ili je sve gotovo? Inače betu trebam vaditi 1.10...  :Sad:

----------


## rose

cure pomagajte...
danas mi je 6dnt i stomak me ajme boli,ne cijeli dan počne kroz popodne i tako do kraja dana...
bila sam na FET-u u Pragu,radilo se o prirodnom ciklusu..

dali je još nekom tako bilo???

----------


## Denny

Meni! Meni!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Točno tako, počelo od od 5-6 dpt - ujutro ništa, a onda svako popodne i navečer boooli i užasna nadutost... Pitala sam se što se događa, zašto samo navečer.

Rezultat znaš! Od srca ga želim i tebi!  :Wink:

----------


## rose

draga Denny,hvala puno na odgovoru...
i dok ovo pišem,osječam tu bol,nije tolika da nemogu izdržat ali je osjetim...
i ja se nadam da će biti pozitivan rezultat!!!

tebi od srca čestitam i želim ugodnu i mirnu trudnoću!!!
cure imaju pravo kad kažu da si dobri duh ovog foruma

----------


## AkiS

Iscitala sam sve....ama bas sve i niko ne spominje ucestalo mokrenje. Danas mi je 10 dpt i jedino od simptoma je bas to, bas precesto sam pocela da idem u wc. Hmmmm....treba sacekati jos 7 dana, jer si mi u Pragu rekli 17.dana od et da vadim betu. Od ostalih simtoma, pa ne znam....

----------


## Kadauna

> Iscitala sam sve....ama bas sve i niko ne spominje ucestalo mokrenje. Danas mi je 10 dpt i jedino od simptoma je bas to, bas precesto sam pocela da idem u wc. Hmmmm....treba sacekati jos 7 dana, jer si mi u Pragu rekli 17.dana od et da vadim betu. Od ostalih simtoma, pa ne znam....


ne znam točno kad ti je bio ET od punkcije, odnosno kakve su ti vratili embrije, 3. dan ili blastice (5. dan), ali je 17. dan od transfera stvarno vrlo, vrlo, vrlo kasno, a zašto tako kasno preporučuju.... ne znam. 

Ti bi komotno danas mogla napraviti test ako ti je ET bio 5. dan od punkcije. *SREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO* i nisam prijatelj simptoma zato što masa cura nije imala nikakve simptome i bile su trudne, druge pak su imale neke simptome i nažalost nisu bile trudne, ja sam prijatelj testova na trudnoću ili bete............. *Drzim ti fige i javljaj ishod.*

----------


## mare41

AkiS, jesi radila test?

----------


## Lilu

Drage moje,
Vec vas duže vrijeme pratim i evo sam se odlucila i pridruziti.
Danas brojim 7. dan poslije ET koji je bio 3. dan poslije aspiracije. Inace ovo mi je drugi ICSI postupak.
Betu vadim u utorak, a od simptoma nemam nista osim klasicnog PMS-a. Grudi me bolu, ali nista previse, stoga miskim da sam ponovno 'kapitulirala'.
Imam jedmo dijete zaceto prirodnim putem i sjećam se da su me grudi tada luđački bolile,bile su nabrekle, nisam mogla spavati na prsima,a i bradavice su me iritirale,  a sad nisu nabreknute samo me bole na dodir,a tako mi je i pred menzes.
Utogestam stavljam vaginalno 3x2 i ovaj put dosta odmaram.
Par sati nakon ET (vracena 2 embria) sam primjetila na wc papiru malo sukrvice i poslije nista.
Zadnji put sam dobila menzes 13 dana nakon ET iako sam bila pod utrogestanima.
Puno srece svima vama!

----------


## martineza

drage moje, evo i mene kod vas....imam jedno malo pitanjce.... punkcija je bila 13.10., transfer 15.10. vracene 3 mrvice....ciklus bio stimuliran (blaga hiper stimulacija) dec+gon+meno...sada samo 3x2 utrici..otecene grudi su jedini simptom, al to znam da je od utrica i povremene kontracije dolje, ali unazad 2-3 dana imam problema s emocijama...cesto mi se mjenja raspolozenje i ne mogu se kontorilati...buknem za sitnicu i spremna sam glave kidati, nekontrolino smijanje....da li je to mozda zakasnjela reakcija na stimulaciju, jer pod stimulacijom nisam bila takva, a ni zadnji put nisam imala neke "nus" pojave ni prije ni poslije transfera....
hvala vam...

----------


## sbonetic

Imale smo na isti dan transfer 15.10. vraćene 3 mrvice 2 osmostanične i 1 sedmostanična , moji simptomi 4dnt usred noći probudila me je užasna bol nepodnošljiva trajala nekih 10 min i sve se smirilo , druga dva dan bol kao menstrualna a 6dnt nit crvenog a prokrvarila nisam , danas mi je 7 dnt i sve super malo me cice bole ali ništa strašno.

----------


## diki

sbonetic vibram da je to implatacija i šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i da bude pozitivna beta!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> Imale smo na isti dan transfer 15.10. vraćene 3 mrvice 2 osmostanične i 1 sedmostanična , moji simptomi 4dnt usred noći probudila me je užasna bol nepodnošljiva trajala nekih 10 min i sve se smirilo , druga dva dan bol kao menstrualna a 6dnt nit crvenog a prokrvarila nisam , danas mi je 7 dnt i sve super malo me cice bole ali ništa strašno.



*sbonetic*, gdje ste u postupku? Inače je Rozalija imala takvo bolno buđenje (ako me memorija još služi) i evo je.... čeka porod, u ponedjeljak imaju zakazani carski rez, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sbonetic

Bili smo opet u Ivf poliklinici...neću se ničemu nadat jer šta sam sve prošla više ništa ne vjerujem ipak mi je ovo 4 stimulirani.

----------


## tiki_a

sbonetic beskrajno puno ~~~~~~~ti šaljem da uskoro objaviš lijepu betu. Tvoji simptomi su simpatični  :Smile:

----------


## sbonetic

tiki_a moj draga prvi put imam ovakve simptome i meni su simpatični samo neka beta pokaže svoje!

----------


## Sofia83

Sbonetic, ne znam da li me se secas sa teme zamrznuta sperma, mm je imao isti problem kao tvoj. Htela sam te pozdraviti i pozeleti da ovaj put bude uspesno! Sto se simptoma tice, kako je neko vec rekao, nisam ljubitelj istih, jer vecina su posledica utrogestana, ali to bolno budjenje sam i ja imala. Pocelo je 5 dan posle transfera i traje i dalje : ) I meni su treci dan vratili osmocelijske embrione, sada jedno srce kuca : )
Drzim ti pesnice jako, jako!

----------


## sbonetic

Evo danas 9 dnt ništa se ne događa, ali dansa bi u pravili trebala dobit mengu ali za sad nema je na vidiku.

----------


## Snekica

sbonetic, da je ni nema idućih godinu dana na vidiku (i upravo sam kihnula, i mislim da su mi utrići maaaalo izašli)! Meni je beta 06.11. i mora biti pozitivna! Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## sbonetic

Snekica imaš kakvih simptoma?

----------


## Snekica

Ne, ali i još je rano. Osim što spaaaaavam još od jučer! Vidim da ih ni ti nemaš! Bravo! Sad idem malo pod tuš da dođem sebi, jer ovako više ne ide...

----------


## Lua

Hello curke!

Evo i meni je danas 9 dnt i isto nemam ama baš nikakve simptome,čak se osjećam nekako i "prazno" ako me shvaćate  :Grin:  Ja imam 3 smrzlića i eto čekamo 01.11.
Želim vam (nam) svima puno,puno srećei što veće beteee!!!!!
Pozdrav!

----------


## mare41

Lua, takav sam i ja osjećaj imala, navijam da nisi u pravu, čekam s tobom još malo i držim fige jako....

----------


## Lua

> Lua, takav sam i ja osjećaj imala, navijam da nisi u pravu, čekam s tobom još malo i držim fige jako....


Puno,puno hvala Mare41  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

evo da i ja malo "heklam" prije bete koju ću vaditi 2.11. (ne želim kvariti rođendan svog djeteta, ovako ili onako...).
Za sada još nisam imala implantacijsko krvarenje (6dpt), jedino svako malo imam neko probadanje u jajnicima. kao po principu par nepar dan, jedan dan je probadanje, jedan nije. I sad se naravno tješim (a što ću drugo) da je bolje bilo što neuobičajeno nego da je zatišje. Iako opet znam da nema pravila i da nema šanse da pogodim prije bete... jedino ako ne procurim prije.
Inače u trudnoći sam imala implantacijsko 9dpt, već sam mislila da je M.

----------


## mare157

Cure moje drage evo i ja sam napokon čekalica bete!!! Transfer je bio 5.dan i vratili smo 2 super blastice po riječima dr.Vlaisavljevića i sad se nadamo. Nakon transfera sam ga pitala kada se može očekivati implantacija na što mi je odgovorio ili danas ili sutra (dakle petak ili subotu) dakle u nedelju ili ste trudni ili niste!!! S tim mi je olakšao jako jer sam shvatila da je bolje da se ćim prije priberem i opustim jer se moje bebe trebaju uloviti za mene i kako je nedelja bila jučer ja sam shatila da sam danas trudna!!  :Laughing:  Ma mislim, trudna sam i gotovo!!
Inaće jedno 2 sata nakon transfera sam imala neko probadanje i noć nakon t nekih par probadanja u 2 minute. Nezna da li to išta može biti... Sad me stalno lagano i tupo boli stomak i cice su mi broj veće, ali znam da sve to može biti i vjerovatno je od utrogestana. Beta je jedini sigurni pokazatelj i do nje sam ja itekako trudna!!! 
E da, vadim betu 4.11.  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mare157* Trudna si i gotovo! Ljubim te trudnice moja  :Kiss:

----------


## sbonetic

Da li je tko imao krvarenja iz nosa imam svaki dan od 5 dnt a danas mi je 10 dnt, to mi je čudno jer nikad mi ne krvari.

----------


## maza975

cure, idem u četvrtak na transfer sa zamrznutim js. Neznam da li poslije ostatanem na bolovanju ili da idem raditi?

----------


## maca2

Ja sam jučer ujutro imala transfer - 5.dan nakon oplodnje vratili 2 blastice, noćas oko 3h me probudila oštra bol u donjem dijelu trbuha.
mare157 ovo što si napisala da ti rekao dr.V mi daje nadu da ja to možda bio znak implantacije...  :Yes: 

maza975 - ja bih na tvom mjestu bila na bolovanju barem tjedan dana, u tom vremenu mora doći do implanatcije ako je tako suđeno! 

Također, ja sam ovaj put odlučila da ne ću ležati i mirovati, prošla 2 puta napravila tako pa ništa.
Na bolovanju sam, čisto jer mi je stresan posao ali po kući normalno hodam i radim, idem van u trgovinu, laganu šetnju, sutra na kavicu u grad (jedino ne usisavam i ne dižem teške stvari) - za to imam MM

----------


## modesty4

I ja se normalno krećem, vozim auto i idem na kave, ali sam na bolovanju, jer me posao ubija!
Danas mi je 3dpt i stalno me boluckaju jajnici i trbuh. Ništa jako, ali gotovo stalno. Mogla bih stalno spavati i umorna sam, ali mislim da je to od utrogestana!

----------


## mare157

> Da li je tko imao krvarenja iz nosa imam svaki dan od 5 dnt a danas mi je 10 dnt, to mi je čudno jer nikad mi ne krvari.


Moja sestra je u 2.trudnoći imala prva dva mjeseca svaki 2.dan krvarenje iz nosa. Rekla joj je doktorica da je to rijedak simptom, ali je simptom trudnoće!!! Neka bude i kod tebe tako želim ti od srca!!!

A ja mislim da ću puknuti! Danas mi je tek 4.dpt. Ufffffffff pa puknuti ću do 4.11.

----------


## BlaBla123

Mb: Meni je danas 8 dpt. Jos mi nisu javili jesu li ista uspjeli zamrznuti, jedan vodeci je imao sansu. Da li ta informacija dode tek u otpusnom pismu koje dobijemo postom?

----------


## maca2

@BlaBla, meni su dali br. laboratorija da nazovem i pitam što je sa zamrznutim!

Trebala sam nazvati odmah drugi dan i pitati.

Ako želiš dat ću ti br. laba pa nazovi i pitaj, nema smisla da razmišljaš i čekaš da vidiš što je bilo!

----------


## ivica_k

blabla postupi kako ti je maca2 napisala, iako će u otpusnom pismu pisati je li što zamrznuto

----------


## sbonetic

Meni danas 11dnt , vještica nije stigla , napuhnuta kao balon i sutra beta, uf,uf....

----------


## diki

> Meni danas 11dnt , vještica nije stigla , napuhnuta kao balon i sutra beta, uf,uf....


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra

----------


## AuroraBlu

*sbonetic*, meni se jako sviđaju tvoji simptomi, držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sbonetic

Ima od 5dnt dizanje želuca ali ne povraćam, to svaki dan po par puta a pogotovo na poslu u wc-u, ali me je strah jer pred vješticu mi se isto diže želudac ali baš ne toliko često kao sada.

----------


## mare41

sbonetic, iako ovo nije tema za navijanje, al moram -jako navijam za sutra (simptomi su baš simpa :Smile: )!

----------


## klara

> Meni danas 11dnt , vještica nije stigla , napuhnuta kao balon i sutra beta, uf,uf....


Sretno!
Jedva čekam lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## sbonetic

Hvala vam cure na podršci, strah me je za poludit jer prvi put mi se događaju od ova 4 postupka ovakvi simptomi pa me strah da beta ne pokaže suprotno.

----------


## Sela

*Sbonetic* sutra :Very Happy:  za betu!

----------


## Snekica

sbonetic samo ti nama sutra javi veeeliku betu, pa lako za te simptome, imati ćeš ih još i više  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da sbonetic nadam se da je upalilo

----------


## zeljana

Srecno sbonetic....i ja sam imala jedan dan krvarenje iz nosa a nikad ne krvari. Eto mozda je to znak (ja sam u 24 tj.trudnoce)  :Smile:

----------


## tini

Ja do bete nisam imala nikakvih simptoma ni sad ih nemam osim tog krvarenja iz nosa tj. više krvave nosnice i to svaki dan od 6tj. a sad nas evo u 15 tj. i to krvavljenje napokon prestalo.
Sbonetic želim ti pozitivnu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sandric

Sbonetic moja draga mislim na tebe i mnogo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu.

----------


## Sela

5 dnt4d
Da bar meni nos krvari...da bar me negdje jako štrecne...da mi se bar vrti u glavi..spava..piski...nesto..uff
*Sbonetic* ce nam biti sretnica!Jedva cekamo da javi lijepu vijest!
A ja cu se onda vratiti introspekciji...
pusse

----------


## sbonetic

Beta mi je 264,7 u šoku sam!!!!

----------


## Sela

Eto!!!*Voila!*To *Sbonetic*!!!To se cekalo,to se trazi!!!!Tisucu puta bravo! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## medena8

> Beta mi je 264,7 u šoku sam!!!!


Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!! Čestitam od  :Heart:  !!!

 :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## đurđa76

:-d:-d:-d

----------


## AuroraBlu

*sbonetic*  TOOOOO!!! Čestitam ti na trudnoći  :Very Happy:

----------


## maca2

Čestitam sbonetic i ovdje još jednom!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi

Kako je to dobro Sbonetic, čestitam!!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

*sbonetic*, i ovdje da ti čestitam još jednom! Sretno!
*Sela*, kako se držiš?

----------


## tiki_a

Snekica, a kako se ti držiš, kad je beta?~~~~~
Sela, koliko brojiš?~~~~~

----------


## Sela

Ja ok,strpljiva,danju se ne osluskujem,ali nocu....budim se redovno svaku noc u 03 i 15 i razmisljam,pokusavam osjetiti nesto :Shock: ,zamisljam bebe ili bebu i tako dalje i blize i u tom filmu negdje zaspim..
pusse svima

----------


## modesty4

Cure meni je danas 5 dpt trbuh me boli kao da ću dobiti vješticu,a cice me rasturaju.Poludit ću više od praćenja raznih simptoma, a sutra tek 6 dpt!!!!

----------


## Snekica

*Tiki_a*, sve pet, malo naduto, pa opet ne, malo nešto zažiga, pa opet ne, a cice kao da sam bila na korekciji  :Shock: !!! Ništa pretjerano simptoma, jučer me nešto probolo, i prošlo. "Ubode pa ode..." :Grin:  A beta...vidim da me Denny stavila na listu 04.11. što bi bilo 12 dnt, pa ako ne procurim, a neću (!), onda ću je poslušati!
*Modesty4*, nemoj pretjerano osluškivati simptome ako je ikako moguće. U zadnjem postupku sam svaki znakić pratila, sve osluškivala, i izludila. A sad, i ako skužim neki simptom, skoro pa da ga i zanemarim. Osim cica... :Embarassed:  (MM je oduševljen  :Smile: )

----------


## sbonetic

Evo cure da vam malo olakšam, ja sam imala simptome i to jako rano, počelo mi je 4dnt (et 3 dan) usred noći ta užasna boli i neki čudni pritisak dole koji je trajao 10 tak minuta, od tog dana svaki dan sam ujutro imala jedno 5 dana iscijedak odnosno crinone gel mi je izlazio dole onako smečkasto malo i crveno baš za  vrijeme implatacije (oprostite na izrazu)!!! Nakon te boli počele su menstrualne boli i trejale do 8 dnt, a već 5dnt mi se počeo dizat želdac na mirise a pogotovo u Wc ali bez riganja i to ujutro i popodne, imam vrtoglavice i glavobolje. Cice jako malo bolne i nikakve promjene na njima i da krvarenje iz nosa od 5dnt i tako je trajalo 5 dana.žEvo tek me danas bole leđa 13dnt dole prema trtici. Valjda sam vam malo olakšala. Sretno cure!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*sbonetic*, pa od simptoma si sve dobila  :Smile:  i što si htjela i što nisi. ma samo nek sve bude umjereno, nadam se da će se oni smiriti kad se organizam malo snađe u tom drugom stanju  :Smile:  Uživaj!!!

----------


## Sela

6dnt4d
Mene jutros kao da ce boljeti glava i neka vrelina je stalno unutar nje,u ocima,jucer mi se sminka razmazivala od te topline u ocima..a danas sam se pomalo osjetila ko *Tiki_a* ono jednom jer sam mrtva hladna danas smsala frendicu o detaljima danasnje kave u Avenue,a ona meni.."hej,cini mi se da ti mislis da mi danas pijemo kavu,cico,mi smo dogovarale petak..!!!" :Laughing: 
Zivota ti i senilnoj babi!
Za razliku od proslih noci,nocas sam se probudila u 03 29;hm cudno,valjda zato sto sam sanjala posao. :Razz:

----------


## Sela

*Sbonetic*,ti trudna s tim silnim simptomima,a ja bolje da sutim onda... :Sad:

----------


## maca2

Ajme, kod mene isti nikakvih simptoma - danas 4dnt5d.
Ovo povremeno stezanje u donjem dijelu trbuha i probadanja te povećane cicanjke pripisujem utrogestanima...tako je bilo i prošla dva puta.
Ipak, čujem da neke cure nisu imale apsolutno nikakvih simpotoma pa ipak beta bila velika - to mi daje nadu da smo ovaj put možda uspjeli...

----------


## sbonetic

cure sve smo mi drugačije ,neke imaju simptoma neke ne....meni frendica nakon ET nije imala niti jedan simptom a sada ima sinčića pored sebe tako da se opustite i uživajte!

----------


## klara

Simptomi ne znače baš ništa, pogotovo kad se uzimaju Utrogestani.
Kad sam zatrudnila sa Sunčicom ne da nisam imala nikakve simptome nego sam dobila mengu i odtugovala neuspijeh, a bila sam trudna.
A ljetos sam bila skoro sigurna da sam trudna, menga je kasnila, grudi bolne, a beta negativna.

----------


## Lua

Hvala cure  :Smile: 

Malo ste nas "bez simptoma" utješile.....

Ja još 3-4 dana...danas mi je 13dnt.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sela

Ajme *Lua* ti mozes vec sutra betu vaditi,mogla si i danas,ili barem testic  :Cool: 
I ja zahvaljujem na utjesnim postovima,ali morala sam usporediti svoje stanje u cekanju sa *Sbonetic*..Kod nje nisi mogao fulati-trudnica!Ajde *Lua*  bio bi red da nastavis jednako tako u revijskom tonu!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## vulkan

Pozdrav cure!i ja se pridružujem na čestitkama novih trudnica,a nama čekalicama bete želim najljepšu betu !!!evo i ja sam čekalica bete iz postupka u MB.transfer je bio na 5 dan dvije blastice,a još čekam otpusno pismo da vidim koliko su zamrznuli!danas mi je 6dnt i danas malo smečkastog na ulošku sa dvjema žilicama-izvinite na opisu.brinem se jer implantacija je prošla pa se bojim da ne prokrvarim.cijelo me vrijeme bole trbuh onako podmuklo i leđa rasturaju navečer.da li je nekome bilo tako?hvala,betu vadim 4.11. :Razz:

----------


## Dodirko

vulkan... izdrži još par dana, neke cure krvare za vrijeme čekanja bete i imaju izvrsnu betu a druge niti 5 dana nakon termina bete ne prokrvare a ona je 0.

Zato.... držimo fige da je stvar da se mrvice smještaju!

----------


## vulkan

Hvala Dodirko nadam se.....!!!!

----------


## andream

vulkan, to ti uopće nije kasno za implant.krvarenje. ja sam u dobitnom FETu imala tranfer tri blastice i implantacijsko mi je bilo deveti dan nakon tranfera, i doktor je rekao da je to bilo - to.
zato mislim da je to odličan znak! 
ja naprotiv sada nisam imala nikakvo krvarenje (danas 10.dpt), ali tješim se da je puno trudnoća bilo i bez toga.

----------


## vulkan

Jutro...nadam se da će na kraju to biti to![*andream*si se ponašala da li si ležala ili normalno sve radila.i koliko je trajalo?meni danas 7dnt jutros opet malo smeđkastog.

----------


## andream

najnormalnije. dobro, nisam baš trčala ili planinarila, drugo sve kao i prije. trajalo je samo jednom, baš taj deveti dan, kao pred sam početak M.

----------


## ina33

> Ja sam jučer ujutro imala transfer - 5.dan nakon oplodnje vratili 2 blastice, noćas oko 3h me probudila oštra bol u donjem dijelu trbuha.


Ovo bi mogao bit dobar znak, uz ogradu da su znakovi tako illusive. Ja sam bila trudna kad nisam imala nikakvih simptoma, u prvom IVF-u sam imala simptome kao sbonetic, pa ništa i tako...

----------


## mare157

Dobro jutro cure! Ja sinoć imala temperaturu 37,3 i glavobolja danas već 3.dan.Ništa me drugo ne boli, ne osjećam se loše, samo jako jako umorno. Danas mi je 7.dpt 5 dan. Imam i jutros 37... E da, trbuh boli kao da ću svaki tren dobiti m. Jutros radila test - negativan. Može malo utjehe...  :Sad:  Možda je još rano...

----------


## frka

mare, povisena temperatura je od utrica - tako je skoro svima... nemoj ni mjeriti...
i ja sam mislila da cu dobiti svaki tren... sto se testova tice - bio mi je negativan (mislim 9dnt), a beta drugi dan 185!!! test osjetljiv na 20! znaci trebao je biti debelo pozitivan... 
nemoj se zamarati pracenjem simptoma - nis koristi od toga...

----------


## Snekica

Naravno da je rano (kaže ona koja je radila test 5.dnt  :Laughing:  - imam ih nekoliko :Embarassed:  ). A temperatura ti mora biti. I ja je svako jutro imam 37. Ti si trudna sa i bez simptoma, tako da te ne moram niti tješiti!  :Kiss:

----------


## mare157

*Frka* hvala ti. Nisam znala da je temp od utrića. Možda sam nekad i pročitala, ali sam zaboravila. Strpljen, spašen...
*snekica*  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

*Mare157* ja imam stalno povisenu temperaturu,ne samo ujutro,celi vasceli dan,osjecam se umorno i tesko,i mislim da je sve to od visoke doze utrica,3x2.Namjerno ne mjerim ali osjecam da je povisena ponajvise zbog topline i umora u ocima.Danas mislim da mi malo i tlakic zazujao,pucketalo  i sumilo mi u usima.
Ten mi je chique fantastique,u zivotu ne bijase nikad takav. To valjda zbog Estrofema.
Dobila sam i ja testice,tralalllaaalllaaa.Ne znam kad i dal cu ih upotrijebiti za sad.
Betu sam mislila 4.11.vaditi ali kako mi  5.11.prvi dan posla nakon go,mislim da mi to nije dobar plan(ako bude neg.necu biti sposobna ici na posao od zalosti,a ako bude poz necu biti sposobna ici na posao od srece!!!!!)I sad ga ti misli.
puse svima

----------


## dudadudaduda

Evo da se i ja ovdje javim danas 9 dpt.transfer bio 3 dan ,simptoma nikakvih ,samo glavobolja cijeli dan ,ja se nadam da je još rano za neke posebne simptome trudnoće
vidjećemo šta će beta pokazati 4.11.možda me iznenadi. Postupak je bio u Mb. pa me veseli to što još imamo 6 smrzlića.

----------


## Snekica

Ajme koliko nas ima za betu 04.11.!!! Juhuhuhuhuhu! Vidim da će tu biti i jack-potova! Dudadudaduda, bravo za smrzliće!

----------


## Snekica

*Sela*, svaka isprika je dobra isprika!

----------


## tiki_a

Ja sam mislila da će Lua već izvaditi betu. A za neke cure mi tako vrijeme sporo prolazi, Sela, Snekica, mare157...
Sela, meni se čini da su simptomi dobri, jesu slični mojima, ali nekako mislim da je kod mene bilo nekog pokušaja implant. ...eto tako ovaj puta mislim iako možda zvuči smiješno...
Sretno cure!

----------


## ivica_k

> Evo da se i ja ovdje javim danas 9 dpt.transfer bio 3 dan ,simptoma nikakvih ,samo glavobolja cijeli dan ,ja se nadam da je još rano za neke posebne simptome trudnoće
> vidjećemo šta će beta pokazati 4.11.možda me iznenadi. Postupak je bio u Mb. pa me veseli to što još imamo 6 smrzlića.


kako to da su vas zvali na transfer treći dan, obzirom na 6 smrzlića?! njih su kultivirali do blastica? želim ti uspjeh odmah, a sa smrzlićima braću i sestrice!

----------


## Sela

*Lua* znaci sutra cekamo? :Cekam:  :Bouncing: 
*Sneki* evo bas gledam na kalendaru kad bih betu mogla vaditi...Ako ne izvadim do 4.11,5.11 idem raditi  a to je petak,pa sub i ned i pon je 8.11.Mozda cu se ipak morati ohrabriti i suociti sa istinom :Rolling Eyes: 
*Tiki_a* ne mogu ni na koji nacin znati jel se dogodila implant kod mene,na ulosku uvijek sve cisto i malo utrici  :Embarassed:  a drugacije ne znam kako bih procijenila jel se sto odigralo.Bilo je proboda jacih jedan ili dva ali toga uvijek ima i bilo je i prije pa friska figa.
cure :Heart:

----------


## modesty4

Danas 7dpt...test je kupljen i čeka....samo ne znam koliko ću još izdržati.....

----------


## Snekica

*Sela*, samo ti vadi betu kad ti odgovara  :Kiss: ! Ja je vadim 04. bez obzira da li procurim ili ne. Moja soc.gin. hoće nalaz bez obzira, zbog opravdanja uputnice. Tad će mi biti 12dnt13d i mislim da je to skroz ok. Ako ima nečeg, pokazati će. 
*Modesty4,* strpljen spašen, nemoj prije 9/10dnt. Be  :Cool: ! 
 :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Dobrojutro curke!Danas mi je 8dnt4d...i dogodilo se nesto zbunjujuce nocas u 03 23.Po obicaju hodocastila na wc i ugledala smedje mrlje na ulosku.
I naravno,izbezumila sam se,pa skulirala i u krevetu vrtila opcije:menstruacija ili implantacija.Prije ovo prvo ali nekako nisam mislila da cu procuriti 8d 
i uz 8 mg Estofema.Za implantaciju mozda prekasno,iako su mrlje smedje.Implantacija je trebala biti odavno.Kakav sam pehista,ko bok dolazi tetka i
to sisvetskim ekspresom!Sad sam samo ljuta,a kako ce biti kasnije ne znam.F..ck!F..ck!F..ck!

----------


## kiara79

sela,sela...možda je samo kasnija implantacija...
ma ti si TRUDNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!10000% :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sela,  pa bolje da je  smeđa  nego crvena  ako je  8dpt,  jer je smeđe  stara krv , kuzis?
iskusne,  jesam u pravu??

SRETNOOO

----------


## malalena

> Danas mi je 8dnt4d...


 Dobro jutro cure, mi može koja od vas objasnit šta ovo znači? nova sam na forumu pa još ne kužim sve skraćenice. ok, jasno mi je 8dnt al šta znači 4d...ne zamjerite na glupavom pitanju...
ja danas brojim 5dnt... pozz cure

----------


## Snekica

Npr.8dnt = osmi dan nakon transfera / 4d = koji dan nakon punkcije si imala transfer 3,4,5...
A ja malo zabrijala pa sam u prijašnjem postu pisala 12dnt13d umjesto 12dnt3dan. Da nisi postavila to pitanje ne bih ni skužila...ah, blondie...  :Laughing: 
Ne brini, i meni je trebalo da sve pohvatam! Malalena, sretno!

----------


## modesty4

E pa ja noćas nisam skoro oka sklopila! Cice me bole i kad ih ne diram, non stop me nešto žiga i probada, svaku večer mi je muka, a ujedno sam i stalno gladna! Dosada sam bila relativno cool,a sada već grizem okolo! 8dnt3d!

----------


## malalena

Snekica hvala sad mi je jasno. 
Meni apsolutno ništa nije pa me to lagano brine. možda je prerano za bilo kakav simptom. Obzirom da ništa ne osjećam stalno bi nešto radila po kući a znam da nebi smjela pa ako mi netko može reć koje od kućanskih poslova da izbjegavam?

----------


## klara

> Snekica hvala sad mi je jasno. 
> Meni apsolutno ništa nije pa me to lagano brine. možda je prerano za bilo kakav simptom. Obzirom da ništa ne osjećam stalno bi nešto radila po kući a znam da nebi smjela pa ako mi netko može reć koje od kućanskih poslova da izbjegavam?


Pomicanje namještaja, nošenje teskih predmeta i slično ...  :Wink: 
Ne moraš ništa izbjegavati, ponašaj se normalno.
I nikakav simptom ti neće reći ništa, do bete ili testa.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## vulkan

Pozdrav cure!meni danas 8dnt,5dan vraćene 2 blast.već 2 dana imam brljanje smeđe,danas je 3 dan.nije veliko par kapi kroz dan.muči me što su mi uz to već 4 žilice malo veće izašle.bole me leđa i trbuh jako.šta mislite?možda je jedan plod otišao a drugi se bori?ima tko kakvo iskustvo!ovaj put neću preživjet 

neuspjeh!!!

----------


## Snekica

Malalena, radi sve što ti odgovara, u principu kako ti je i klara napisala. Sve što nije teško i gdje se ne naprežeš! 
Vulkan, sve šta bi rekla može biti krivo! Ja ipak navijam da je implatacija, i da nećeš morati preživljavati neuspjeh! Držim fige da se svaki dan jedan implantira!  :Kiss:  i da će ti na kraju beta počinjati sa 4 znamenke!

----------


## vulkan

*snekica*baš si me malo razveselila!!!!za početak neka se barem jedan,a što ih bude više ja sretna!!!i ja tebi želim najljepšu betu!!!

----------


## Snekica

Tnx, draga! Nek bude jedan ali vrijedan, a ipak nek bude bar 2. Šta sam skromna?!?!?!  :Laughing:

----------


## Lua

Boooook cure,

evo samo da Vas sve lijepo pozzdravim i obavjestim da ću ipak pričekati 01.11. za test kako je i dr rekla. To će mi biti 18dnt. Pričala sam s MM i tako smo se dogovorili (ja se zezam-"da si ne pokvarimo vikend"), pa što bude-bude...Što se tiče nekakvih simptoma meni i dalje ništa,nekad i zaboravim na to pa potrčim,skočim,zaplešem; sjetim se onda i stanem.

Sretno svima!  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

ajme Lua,što si ti strpljiva :Shock: ...ja bih već odavno prošvicala...
18 dnt...stvarno si :Cool:

----------


## Sela

*Lua* svaka cast na strpljenju!!!Gdje ces to ici vaditi 1.11?Jel u bolnicu neku?
Ja i dalje imam rozo smedji iscjedak,bio je i razrijedjen vodenast,bilo je i krvi prave,a i bolova u rodnici,tako da sad malo googlam
sto bi to moglo biti.Moguce da sam pretjerala sa dezinficijensom kod umetanja utrica pa se ostetila sluznica rodnice..jer cini mi se da
je problem u rodnici.Imala sam slican problem i prije postupka u Pragu.
Ili je to stvarno implantacija,ali ako je,nema veze s onim kako sam ja to zamisljala.Nisam pametna.Ono sto je bitno je da ne dodje prava m.
*Vulkan* razumijem te :Smile: *Modesty,Snekica,Kiara,Crvenkapica,sve....*

----------


## Lua

Sela,raditi ću kućni test,dr L. je rekla da tada (18 dnt) sigurno mora pokazati,e sad ćemo samo vidjeti što....
Drži te mi se cure.... :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Lua, JOŠ NI KUĆNI NISI NAPRAVILA? Ja bi definitivno već 2-3 napravila do sad  :Laughing:  Svaka ti čast na strpljenju!

----------


## modesty4

Lua, nemam riječi! Ovako strpljivu osobu još nisam srela!!! Svaka čast i nadam se da će plus biti velik kao kuća! :Klap:

----------


## ninochka28

evo cure da se i ja javim ovdje...danas mi je 4dnt3d (8,6,6-kaže biolog da je zadovoljan, rađen običan ivf)

simptoma nekako uopće nemam a baš bi voljela koji :Mad: 
ovo mi je drugi stimulirani i jako sam pozitivna i za razliku od prošlog kada sam samo mirovala ovaj put idem u šetnje i uživam i nadam se da će sve biti ok :Rolling Eyes: 

jedino kaj me brine, nije da mjerim temp.jer ne želim jer znam da je to sve utrogestan posljedica ali kada se dotaknem po čelu rekla bi da nemam nigti t od temp. pa makar i lažne :Smile: 

da li ima koja da je ostala trudna a da nije imala tu famoznu povišenu temperaturu?

----------


## klara

> ...
> 
> da li ima koja da je ostala trudna a da nije imala tu famoznu povišenu temperaturu?


Ima, ima (*smajlić koji diže 2 prsta*)... nemoj ni mjeriti, samo ćeš se bez veze uzrujavati. Niti jedan simptom ti ništa neće reći do bete ili testa.

----------


## ninochka28

> Ima, ima (*smajlić koji diže 2 prsta*)... nemoj ni mjeriti, samo ćeš se bez veze uzrujavati. Niti jedan simptom ti ništa neće reći do bete ili testa.


ajd hvala bogu :Klap:

----------


## vulkan

jutro...meni danas 9dnt5d-ja prokrvarila-da li je to moguće?ima netko iskustva da je ipak dobro završilo?

----------


## klara

> jutro...meni danas 9dnt5d-ja prokrvarila-da li je to moguće?ima netko iskustva da je ipak dobro završilo?


Ima, moje malo "iskustvo" sad gleda crtani na pola ekrana. 
Najveća je vjerojatnost da krvarenje znači da nisi trudna, ali ne mora biti. Svakako izvadi betu.

----------


## mare157

Dobro jutro svima!!
Ja danas kao i vulkan 9dpt5d. Od jučer ujutro stalno imam malo smeđeg  iscjedka, kao početak m samo jako malo, ali dovoljno da me zabrine. Nevjerovatno mi je da se radi o impl. jer mi se čini da je za to prepreprekasno.Test nisam više ni radila jer nemam hrabrosti za -, a ovako lijepo odgađam, odmaram i pravim se luda i  :Cool: 
*vulkan*drži se, živce na led i napravi test makar znamo da ni testovi kod tebe nisu najbolja solucija.
*snekice* kako si mi trudnice?? Kako stojimo sa testovima?  :Laughing: 
*Lua* 18dnt i ni kućni test!!! Wooow, ja bi već pukla do tada 100 puta!!
*klara* možeš molim te napisati kako je to bilo kod tebe, nisi radila test jer si prokrvarila, nisi radaila betu ili kako. Mislim da bi nam svima pomoglo tvoje iskustvo.

----------


## ninochka28

cure pomoć,

danas 5dnt3d teško iziritirana utrogestanom,čini mi se koda da mi se sve upalilo :Sad: 
 da li ima tko sličnog iskustva i što napraviti? sada me strah da zbog te upale ništa od mojih mališana :Sad:

----------


## Sela

*Ninocka* draga dok nismo sigurne sto je,a to moze utvrditi samo doc,bolje ne nista uzimati..ja cekam isto utorak da vidim sto ce biti sa mnom.Vidim da mnoge cure smedjare i brljaju a u danima nakon transfera su otprilike kao i ja..kakav je to cudni period.Ja danas 9dnt i smedjarenje je u obliku smeckaste vode razrijedjeno.
Moze biti dobro ali moze biti i lose.Cekam i nadam se.

----------


## glacova

Cure koje čekate svaka vam čast! Prošla sam to nedavno i jedva dočekala taj famozni 18dc i izgubila živce i živce!
Sljedeći put radim test 12 dc!
Nadam se da ta brljavljenja znače implatacijsko i da svi simptomi znaće trudnoću!
Držite se!

----------


## modesty4

Danas 9dnt3d jutros je počelo brljačiti sa smečkastim iscjetkom!! Nisam imala mira napravila sam test, ali ona crtica što treba dati plusić je toliko blijeda da se jedva vidi! Poludit ću, osjećam se grozno, a trbuh me stalno nešto pomalo boli!

----------


## Snekica

Mene je strah dočekati sutra! Sve imate 9dnt brljavljenje!!! Kad bi barem sigurno znale šta to znači, bilo bi nam svima lakše!!! Mada sam sigurna da će koja od vas (nas) biti i trudna! Držim fige za sve nas!

----------


## Kadauna

> Danas 9dnt3d jutros je počelo brljačiti sa smečkastim iscjetkom!! Nisam imala mira napravila sam test, ali ona crtica što treba dati plusić je toliko blijeda da se jedva vidi! Poludit ću, osjećam se grozno, a trbuh me stalno nešto pomalo boli!



Ma Modesty, krvarenje u ovoj fazi najčešće nažalost ne najavljuje dobro, no ima i iznimaka, ali rijetkih. 

No........... ako si vidjela plus, ma i vrlo blijedi, to je po meni pregnancy osim ako nedavno nisi primila choragon, brectavid ili slično, sutra napravi još jedan test, taj bi trebao biti već jasniji ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11

----------


## modesty4

Kadauna brevactid sam primila zadnji u utorak, tako da mislim da je do danas već morao otići iz organizma, a moj iscjedak je toliko mali da je sada gotovo i prestao. 
Luda sam ko' kupus, svako malo sam na WC-u i provjeravam situaciju!

----------


## Lua

Ja napravila jutros test i negativan,tako da je moja priča ovdje (za sad) završila.

cure sretno!

----------


## klara

> ... krvarenje u ovoj fazi najčešće nažalost ne najavljuje dobro, no ima i iznimaka, ali rijetkih.


 Potpisujem ovo.




> klara možeš molim te napisati kako je to bilo kod tebe, nisi radila test jer si prokrvarila, nisi radaila betu ili kako. Mislim da bi nam svima pomoglo tvoje iskustv


Moja trudnoća je spadala u te iznimke i počela je zbilja čudno, ovo je priča o početku:
http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=189&Show=2068

----------


## innu

*lua*, baš mi je žao, drži se!
*klara*, priča je..... (sve se mi potajno nadamo jednoj takvoj)
svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nažalost slažem se s Kadaunom brljavljenje obično naznačuje početak menge, osim ako nije oko transfera e to bi prepisala implantaciji.
Klara je bila stvarno izuzetak da je imala mengu i da je to bila normalna, zdrava trudnoća.

----------


## mayica01

15dnt5d..radila test prije 5dana..i negativan je ..da nije mozda bilo prerano,sta vi mislite??vracena 1 blastica ..jos uvijek nisam prokrvarila niti imam kakvo brljavljenje..jedino sto me tu i tamo zaboli trbuh kao da cu dobit..i to je to..beta tek u utorak..

----------


## Kadauna

> 15dnt5d..radila test prije 5dana..i negativan je ..da nije mozda bilo prerano,sta vi mislite??vracena 1 blastica ..jos uvijek nisam prokrvarila niti imam kakvo brljavljenje..jedino sto me tu i tamo zaboli trbuh kao da cu dobit..i to je to..beta tek u utorak..


test 10dnt5d bi trebao biti pozitivan........... jer to predstavlja 15 dana nakon punkcije ili ovulacije. Ponovila bih svakako test, čudi me da nisi u zadnjih pet dana  :Smile: ) samo daj...............

----------


## modesty4

Mayica1 menga ti se može odgoditi i od utrogestana ako ih koristiš. Ništa do bete...

----------


## mare157

A jesmo neke, sve brljavimo nešto bez veze kad ne treba. Ma ja se još nadam da to nije kraj...
*klara* hvala za link, sad se bacam na čitanje!
*Lua* žao mi je, drži se!

----------


## mare157

Ajme *Klara* priča je nevjerovatna!! Pune oči suza...

----------


## tiki_a

Lua žao mi je  :Sad: 
modesty, blijeda druga crtica meni zvuči jako dobro~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

> Lua žao mi je 
> modesty, blijeda druga crtica meni zvuči jako dobro~~~~~


xxx

----------


## Sela

*Modesty* evo nisi jedina sa blijedom crticom! :Embarassed: 
Reko idem testic napraviti da se pripremim na neuspjeh za koji dan kad cu vaditi betu,a kad ono-crtica.Mislim druga. :Smile: 
Znam da brljavljenje u nasem dijelu ciklusa nakon transfera uglavnom znaci samo lose.Ovako barem znam da se nesto mrvicasto primilo pa sad hoce li opstati do bete,vidjet cemo.Vrlo sam realna i nimalo vesela jer se previse-bojim.
pusse

----------


## Sela

*Lua* bas mi je zao,tako sam racunala na vas...

----------


## klara

Lua nedaj se.

Modesty i Sela navijam za crtice!

----------


## vulkan

evo da vam i ja napišem moje iskustvo-danas 9dnt5d.par dana brljanja a danas prokrvarila.radila i ja test,i meni blijeda crtica.ali kod mene je uvijek tako,svaki test do sada pokazao je crticu ali nažalost naše bebice nikako da se prime.ja se u srcu još nadam da će ovaj put biti drukčije jer nam se to u Mb nije smjelo desiti,jako smo vjerovali....ostaje nam nada jer sam sigurna da čemo i mi jednog dana osjetiti najlješši dar u životu...
svim čekalicama želim da nas iznenade.....

----------


## modesty4

E stvarno cure moje, kakva smo mi grupa čekalica bete!!! Prepisujemo jedna od druge cijelo vrijeme. Nadam se da ćebar netko od nas uspjeti do kraja! :Grin: 
Vulkan ako je vještica uistinu tu iskreno mi je žao!  :Love:

----------


## Sela

*Vulkan* vidim po beticama iz tvog potpisa ovo sto si u postu rekla.Tako sam zalosna.Ali vjerujem da cete uspjeti,ubrzo!!!
Eto zato sam ja tako skepticna i nisam znala dal da uopce pisem to o  svom testicu ili ne.
*Vulkan* da mi je dio tvoje hrabrosti!!!pusse i hug

----------


## vulkan

Hvala na željama...ali ipak ja sam iznimka pa ne treba mene gledati...jer bilo koja pa makar blijeda crtica znači početak trudnoće zato vjerujte do kraja pa će vas vaše bebice nagraditi na kraju......

----------


## kiara79

sela i modesty...joooj jedva čekam vaše bete.ipak crta je crta..i trudne ste.. :Very Happy:

----------


## modesty4

Cure moje hvala vam na svemu! Danas se raspadam iznutra u srcu, a izvana se smješkam i glumim! Jedini je primjetio MM, on me i previše dobro poznaje... Samo da preživim do srijede do bete, pa kako bude.

----------


## Lua

Hvala, znam da vi to (nažalost) najbolje razumijete....

Sretno cure i pusa.... :Heart:

----------


## mijumiju

drage moje, još jedna čekalica bete...
može mala pomoć...meni je danas 4dnt i u ta 4 dana imam osjećaj da me stomak zateže i non stop mi je lijevi jajnik za puknuti,onda me tako probode da mi dah stane. samo su mi ti simptomi pa ako je netko imao takvo iskustvo da mi pomogne...

inače 1 IVF=0   sada FET 3 smrzlića...

ljubim vas....

----------


## maca2

Meni danas 7dnt5d - apsolutno nikakvih simptoma nemam nakon one oštre boli kojih 20-tak sati nakon transfera. Čini mi se da je to ipak bilo prerano za implantaciju?
Nema nikakvog brljavljena niti krvarenja, prije 3 dana trebala dobiti menstruaciju ali i tako pod utrićima nikad ne dobijem pa to nije nikakav znak.
Jedno vrijeme su mi cicke bile baš bolne i nateknute, sad se i one ispuhale.
Svaki dan sam sve živčanija što se beta približava, odlučila da ne ću ovaj put raditi test jer su prošla 2 puta bili negativni 10.dan pa sam se sva ukomirala. 
Sada čekam 5.11. i nadam se najboljem - stvarno ne znam kako ću preživjeti još jedan neuspjeh... :Sad:  i od kud skupiti snagu i volju za dalje.
Sve vas ljubim i držim fige za visoku betu.

@Lua - jako mi je žao  :Love: 

Bez obzira na ishod jako mi je drago što postoji ovaj forum i ovakve prekrasne virtualne prijateljice i podrška koje mi dajete nadu i zapravo jedine razumijete kroz šta prolazim  :Yes:

----------


## klara

> cure pomoć,
> 
> danas 5dnt3d teško iziritirana utrogestanom,čini mi se koda da mi se sve upalilo
>  da li ima tko sličnog iskustva i što napraviti? sada me strah da zbog te upale ništa od mojih mališana


Sad vidim da ti nitko nije odgovorio.
Utrogestan možeš i piti, samo ti se tada od njega može vrtjeti u glavi. Čula sam da pomaže popiti ga nakon jela. Ako možeš biti doma i odmirovati eventualnu vrtoglavicu pokušaj, možda ti takvo uzimanje bude lakše.

----------


## klara

*mijumiju* nikakv simptom ti ništa ne može reći za sada. Sve do testa. Sretno  :Love: 

*maca2* pa ti nemaš razloga biti pesimist. Ne moraš imati nikakve simptome i ne odustaj od nade. A ako test bude negativan, skupit ćeš ti snage za dalje, sigurna sam  :Love:

----------


## mare157

Jutro svima! Danas 10dnt. Moj spoting izgleda da se danas pretvara u m. Test negativan. Još nemogu vjerovati da je to kraj... Kako i kuda dalje pojma nemam...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mare157* ma NE draga, nije M i pre rano je za test! Tvoj spotting je implantacijsko i nije kraj! Šaljem ti milijon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i molim se za tebe!!!!!!!  :Kiss:  Nemoj brijat loš film, nije kasno i sve će se izdešavat baš kako si želiš!!!!!!! Glavu gore, a ja idem se malo pomolit za tebe i Snekicu!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sela

*Mare*- tuga pregolema..Ali dok ne pocne zaista curiti mozda ima nade.Beta je jedina mjerodavna. :Love:

----------


## Sela

I meni 10dnt i flekarim i dalje.Trbuh vise nije napuhan i osjecam se lakse.Pojavila mi se otezavajuca okolnost-grlobolja,jaki kasalj po noci 
i curenje nosa.Jos mi je samo to trebalo.koke cekalice  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

*Mare157 i Sumskovoce*  :Heart:  you!
*Sela*, meda i limuna, čaja i kauč! Nego, ti flekariš i test pokazao +? Sad mi je malo lakše, jer sam i ja počela lagano. Sad je kao malo stalo...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Sela, Snekica*, go go go!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Zvuči mi dobro.

----------


## andream

> *Sela, Snekica*, go go go!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Zvuči mi dobro.


x
a ja sam svoju pozitivnu betu prošle godine dočekala isto tako uz kašalj, pa onda i visoku temp. s kojom sam zarazila i MM. Sela, tebi želim da je pozitivna beta i bez toga (kao i svima nama).

----------


## BlaBla123

Mare, cekaj molim te betu. Navijam za tebe.

----------


## mare157

Hvala vam curke moje, moje koke čekalice kako kaže Sela  :Smile: 
Plan je napraviti betu u četvrtak jer moram mailati nalaz u Mb tako da je svakako radim. Mislila sam je raditi sutra, ali neću, iako ne vjerujem u sretan ishod praviti ću se luda i gotovo. Plan je i dalje se boriti dok ne stignemo do cilja. I nimalo ne sumnjam u uspjeh jednog dana jer je on uz vašu pomoć, razumijevanje, suosjećajnost i savjete siguran!!!
*snekica, sumskovoce, loks, BlaBla, Sela, ma sve moje drage sinjore i sinjorine šaljem vam uplakanu :-X*

----------


## Tigrica84

pozdrav cure.Zelim vam priopcit moje stanje i da mi pomognete ako je moguce.
Meni je danas 13dan poslje transfera a utrogestane koristim vaginalno 3*2dnevno.Do sad je sve bilo ok,al jucer sam imala kao malo sukurvice tje malo bljedo rozog u tragovima.prije 3dana sam opet poela piti folnu kiselinu samo ovaj put s nekim vitaminazajedno.
Mene je strah da to nije buduca menga koja bi trebala biti (daj Boze da ne) 3ili4.11.il da mozda nije od utrogestana il pak preteci spontani.neznam sto da mislim.Jel imala koja takav slucaj i da je na kraju bilo sve ok?Inace idem na betu 3.11.
Jel se nalaz dobije isti dan.Idem vadit na vv.
P.S.Nemam neki određeni razmak izmedu uzimanja utrica.

----------


## modesty4

Mare157 ovdje ću zavibrati za tebe~~~~~~~~~, nemoj klonuti duhom uz tebe smo  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Dobrojutro, ja 11dnt4d.
Nocas sam dusu ispustila od kaslja a glavobolja je takva da necu uopce pricati.Sinusi ili juzina.
Boli donji dio trbuha,makar sam puno manje napuhnuta nego u prvih 7 dana cekanja.Iscjedak i dalje,lagano razrijedjeno.
Popodne radim 2.testic a sutra ili prekosutra  betu,zavisi o postojanju ili debljini gospodje druge crtice.
*Modesty* kako stojimo kod tebe?
*Snekica* jel se brljanje nastavlja?
Svim curama  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Moj test jutros negativan!!! Brljavljenje se naravno nastavilo, svaka je smeđa kap jača od one prve. Tako da mislim da je i samnom gotova priča.  :Crying or Very sad: 
Sela, držim ti fige za drugi pozitivan testić i sutra za velikuuuuuuu tetkicu beticu!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mare157 i Snekica*  :Love:  ljubim vas i grlim  :Kiss:  i neumorno molim da nas beta razuvjeri i natjera na skakanje od sreće! Nije gotovo još, još se nadam za vas!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Hvala ti, Vockice moja! U četvrtak idem svakako vaditi krv tako da stavimo točku na I. Kasnije ipak zovem kliniku, možda idem odmah u prirodnjak, dok sam pod hormonima. Ako ne uspijemo ni to, onda pauza do iduće godine (sva sreća da je to prilično brzo!).

----------


## modesty4

Sela i meni je danas 11dnt. Meni je brljanje juče i danas gotovo prestalo, odnosno iscjedak je gotovo bijel, samo od utrića.
Trbuh me i dalje malo boli kao pred mengu, cice isto. Ali za mene više nema testova. Sutra idem vaditi betu i gotovo pa kako bude!
I da noćas sam kihnula i mislila sam da mi je lijevi jajnik ispao iz ležišta koliko me je bolilo! :Shock:

----------


## dudadudaduda

Evo i ja javljam loše vijesti danas 12dpt.ja prokrvarila ,sutra idem izvadit betu neću čekati 4.11. kako su mi rekli ,jedan dan ne znači niša ako sam trudna nešto će beta prikazati mada ne vjerujem u to čudo nakon ovolikog krvarenja.Neznam kako bi to preživila da nemam smrzliće,zanima me dali ko zna koliko se sad ćeka da se ide po smrzliće i kako to ide sad u Mariboru.

----------


## modesty4

dudadudaduda baš mi je žao, ali strpi se do bete!!
Za sva pitanja o Mariboru odi na podforum Slovenija, pa će ti tamo sigurno cure znati odgovoriti!

----------


## aleksandraj

Modesty, trudna si garant kad je brljanje prestalo...ostalo mirise na trudnocu. Cure s negativnim rezultima, zao mi je i drzite se

----------


## tlatincica

Snekice žao mi je  :Sad:  

Svim tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## maca2

Cure koje niste uspjele, jako mi je žao ali vjerujem da ćemo sve jednom uspjeti samo je pitanje vremena i br. postupka! Nemojte odustajati, odplačite svoje i hrabro dalje.
Meni danas 9dnt5d, i dalje nikakvih simptoma...

----------


## Sela

> Sela i meni je danas 11dnt. Meni je brljanje juče i danas gotovo prestalo, odnosno iscjedak je gotovo bijel, samo od utrića.
> Trbuh me i dalje malo boli kao pred mengu, cice isto. Ali za mene više nema testova. Sutra idem vaditi betu i gotovo pa kako bude!
> I da noćas sam kihnula i mislila sam da mi je lijevi jajnik ispao iz ležišta koliko me je bolilo!


Draga,sve isto kao kod mene.Danas vise,osim ako ne racunam nocni ulozak,nema mrljanja.Ti si meni trudna draga!!!I ja vadim betu sutra jer mi je i drugi testic *pozitivan*!!!!Moji snovi se ostvaruju!!!!!Dao bog da svima bude tako!

----------


## Sela

> Moj test jutros negativan!!! Brljavljenje se naravno nastavilo, svaka je smeđa kap jača od one prve. Tako da mislim da je i samnom gotova priča. 
> Sela, držim ti fige za drugi pozitivan testić i sutra za velikuuuuuuu tetkicu beticu!


*Snekica* jako mi je zao.Znas da sam se veselila zajednickom shoppingu!Draga,draga,sto da ti kazem kad sve znas.Ali uporna i vedra kakva jesi,sigurna sam da ces nakon danasnjeg grca smoci jos vise snage da dostignes ono sto svi ovdje zelimo.Sigurna sam!U mnoge sam ljude ovdje sigurna da ce uspjeti!!!!!I necu Sneki ovdje staviti tuzni smajlic namjerno!

----------


## Sela

Zao mi je *Duda*!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Sela*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

*Duda, Snekica*, vi ste na redu idući put!

----------


## aleksandraj

> Draga,sve isto kao kod mene.Danas vise,osim ako ne racunam nocni ulozak,nema mrljanja.Ti si meni trudna draga!!!I ja vadim betu sutra jer mi je i drugi testic *pozitivan*!!!!Moji snovi se ostvaruju!!!!!Dao bog da svima bude tako!


Ajme Sela, sada vidim..........prekrasno :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Sela, jel možemo poskakivati na Odbrojavanju?

----------


## Snekica

*Sela*, draga! Ja još ne odustajem, još ima nade dok god beta ne dokaže 0. A onda se okreće nova stranica života i MPO priče. Naravno da ne odustajem (da ne bi netko krivo pomislio), moj grč je za sad popustio, samo da me u četvrtak ne slomi. A znam da neće. I shoppinga šta se tiče... doći ću ja ubrzo u Zg... (Moram zaliječiti rane, pa žensko sam). Možda krećemo odmah u prirodnjak, vidjeti ćemo!

----------


## Snekica

Sela, skoro zaboravih, zaljepi si oba testića u onu knjižicu koja se zove "Moji prvi koraci". Bebi će jednog dana biti drago! Čestitam!

----------


## crvenkapica77

sela jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

> Sela, jel možemo poskakivati na Odbrojavanju?


A cekati tetu betu?Jos mi treba potvrda da je to istina :Shock: 
Kako ne bi smijele skakati,to samo ja ne smijem! :Cool:

----------


## Sela

> *Sela*, draga! Ja još ne odustajem, još ima nade dok god beta ne dokaže 0. A onda se okreće nova stranica života i MPO priče. Naravno da ne odustajem (da ne bi netko krivo pomislio), moj grč je za sad popustio, samo da me u četvrtak ne slomi. A znam da neće. I shoppinga šta se tiče... doći ću ja ubrzo u Zg... (Moram zaliječiti rane, pa žensko sam). Možda krećemo odmah u prirodnjak, vidjeti ćemo!


This is my girl! :Heart:

----------


## mijumiju

presretna sam radi pozitivnih betica i testića...ja sam danas primila choragon i stomak mi je bolan,bolan... ostali simptomi ništa...

----------


## modesty4

*Sela* ti si za sve kriva!!! Išla sam kupiti još jedan test i upravo ga napravila.Druga linija je tu!!!! Opet nije debela kao kontrolna, ali je tu!!! Poludit ću sutra do rezultata bete! Tresem se kao prut!!
I naravno samo za tebe  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

Wow, modesty, ako nisi primala bhcg nakon transfera, to je to  :Smile: !

----------


## modesty4

Ina jesam primila brevactid, ali još u prošli utorak pa se nadam da nije on u pitanju?!

----------


## aleksandraj

Sela, modesty~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~z  a sutrasnje beturine, dabogda dvojceke

----------


## Sela

> *Sela* ti si za sve kriva!!! Išla sam kupiti još jedan test i upravo ga napravila.Druga linija je tu!!!! Opet nije debela kao kontrolna, ali je tu!!! Poludit ću sutra do rezultata bete! Tresem se kao prut!!
> I naravno samo za tebe


Jesi vidla????????????Braavo!!!!!!!Kad smo vec krenule mazat dnevne uloske kad ne treba,u isto vrijeme,red je i da slicno zavrsimo pricu ovog ciklusa.
TOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

----------


## modesty4

A brevactid što ina kaže, jel moguće da je to on na testiću????

----------


## ina33

> A brevactid što ina kaže, jel moguće da je to on na testiću????


Šta je to? Jel' to BHCG? Ako da, onda da, ali ne 13 dana nakon transfera (kad se to točno izlučuje - ne znam).

----------


## modesty4

Da, je koliko sam shvatila bhcg je a meni je danas 11dnt3d!

----------


## modesty4

Choriongonadotropin je točan sastav!

----------


## Sela

Mislim da bi se vec izlucio,treba mu 5 dana,negdje sam procitala!Ne treba kvariti veselje,ali sacekajmo sutra...bete ce nam sve reci.

----------


## Kadauna

brectavid ima jačinu od 1500 jedinica ako se ne varam, to ti je davno izašlo iz tijela, ovo je trudnoća. Sela i Modesty4 čestitam na poz. testovima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete!

----------


## seka35

dudaduda ,sto se tice smrzlica mozes odnmah kod slijedeceg ciklusa ,jer i ja sam tako radila ,a to mi je sestra jasna i potvrdila tj. ako imas uredne cikluse.ako si radial u mariboru morat ces cekati do 3 mj.jer u 1 i 2 renoviraju kliniku tako fda necs upasti u ovoj godini.ako te nesto zanima ,slobodno pitaj ,jer ja sam prosla  1 ivf i 2 fet ,a sad se pripremam na 3 fet ako dobijem do 20,11,a trebala bi dobiti 15,11,

----------


## Marnie

sela i modesty4 čestitam na testićima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## vulkan

*seka 35*..pozdrav evo i naš je postupak u MB završio loše...interesira me pošto imaš iskustva s FET-om,da li ja odlučujem kad ču u postupak sa smrzlićima ili oni?koliko košta postupak FET-a?

----------


## goga69

> sela i modesty4 čestitam na testićima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete !!


x !

----------


## zeljana

> sela i modesty4 čestitam na testićima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete !!


x

----------


## mario

*Sela,*zelim ti od srca oooogromnu beturinu(i za tebe i za mene)imas pravo ceka sreca ,ali ponekad izgubis nadu na svu srecu to kratko traje.Nakon 7prirodnih i 3 stimulurana i 1 FET-a malo sam negativna ali danas sam vec dogovorila jedan prirodnjak u Rijeci :Smile: )

----------


## seka35

vulkan ,jako mi je zao jer i sama sam sve to prosla .
slijedeci postupak  ti odlucis kad bi htjela i posaljes mejl sestri Jasni i ona ti da upute ,ato ti je uvijek kad dobijes ciklus pocnes sa estrofem 2mg. ,10-i dan ultrazvuk -velicina endometrija,javis gore i ona ti kaze da pocnes sa utrogestanom 3x2 ,nakon tog ti zakaze kad dodjete gore u Maribor . Kad ste gore ,a to uvijek bude ujutro da potpisete odmrzavanje i oko 13h je transver ako su prezivjeli kod nas su uvijek prezivljavali jer imamo kvalitetne embtione.tako je bilo kod nas ,a koliko sam cula i kod ostalih koje idu na fet.Ja sam nakon 1 ivf neuspjelog nakon dva mjeseca odmah isla na transver . ja vjerujem kod slijedeceg ciklusa da bi ti mogla ,ako su ti uredni ciklusi!a ,da cijena je 385 eura i to je sve i odmrzavanje i prijenos transvera.
zelim ti puno srece i da odmah ides da se ne ohladis ,pa da sto prije dobijes sviju bebicu!ja znam jako puno zena koje su gore ostale trudne i vjerujem da ce mo i mi sigurno!
ako te jos nesto zanima ,samo pitaj!

----------


## vulkan

*seka 35*puno ti zahvaljujem na detaljnom odgovoru...mislila sam da nam je MB zadnja stanica ali život  na žalost ne ide kako ga isplaniraš...nakon neuspjeha jedina utjeha nam je FET.treba skupiti snage i krenuti naprijed jer želja je neopisiva i to dobro znamo...jer ja znam da ćemo jednog dana uspjeti sve jer jednostavno zaslužujemo!!!!i ja tebi želim isto ono što i ja sama sebi želim i to što prije...

----------


## vulkan

:Love: 


> *seka 35*puno ti zahvaljujem na detaljnom odgovoru...mislila sam da nam je MB zadnja stanica ali život  na žalost ne ide kako ga isplaniraš...nakon neuspjeha jedina utjeha nam je FET.treba skupiti snage i krenuti naprijed jer želja je neopisiva i to dobro znamo...jer ja znam da ćemo jednog dana uspjeti sve jer jednostavno zaslužujemo!!!!i ja tebi želim isto ono što i ja sama sebi želim i to što prije...

----------


## seka35

e, moja vulkan ,nazalost tako je da ne ide po planu uvijek ,ali trebamo se boriti!
 ja sam ti imala i cetiri prirodne  2 vanmatericne i 2 normalne ,pa ivf ,fet ,laparaskopski odsranila jajovode prosli mjesec i opet sad jedva cekam da idemo po smrzlice!!!
 ne zelim da se tako lako predam ,a vidim da si i ti uporna ! meni cesto padne na pamet jedna vesna iz b. luke ,bila samnom na transveru i uspjelo joj od prvi put ,a 41 joj god. ,cesto se cujemo. vesna je toliko pozitivna da to sve prenosi na mene i mogu ti reci da takve osobe pomazu da ne budes umoran. lijepo mi sanjaj i ubrzo neces moci jer ce te bebice smetati!!!

----------


## klara

> vulkan ,jako mi je zao jer i sama sam sve to prosla .
> slijedeci postupak  ti odlucis kad bi htjela i posaljes mejl sestri Jasni i ona ti da upute ,ato ti je uvijek kad dobijes ciklus pocnes sa estrofem 2mg. ,10-i dan ultrazvuk -velicina endometrija,javis gore i ona ti kaze da pocnes sa utrogestanom 3x2 ,nakon tog ti zakaze kad dodjete gore u Maribor . Kad ste gore ,a to uvijek bude ujutro da potpisete odmrzavanje i oko 13h je transver ako su prezivjeli kod nas su uvijek prezivljavali jer imamo kvalitetne embtione.tako je bilo kod nas ,a koliko sam cula i kod ostalih koje idu na fet.Ja sam nakon 1 ivf neuspjelog nakon dva mjeseca odmah isla na transver . ja vjerujem kod slijedeceg ciklusa da bi ti mogla ,ako su ti uredni ciklusi!a ,da cijena je 385 eura i to je sve i odmrzavanje i prijenos transvera...


potpisujem seku. Samo, ako imaš prirodne ovulacije ne treba ni estrofen ni utrogestan, a dan ovulacije sama provjeravaš s kućnim testovima. 
Zamrznuti embriji u pravilu preživljavaju, u Mariboru zamrzavaju samo one koji imaju puno šanse za uspjeh.

seka 35 i vulkan sretno!

----------


## Sela

Transferuse moje,samo da javim da ce moja beta iza 14;nakon 2 pozitivna testica dozvolila sam si da pomislim da sam trudna!

----------


## suzzie2

Nestrpljivo čekamo betu iza 14h.
I mi smo si dozvolile da mislimo da si trudna!  :Klap:  Cmok

----------


## pinny

*Sela*   :Cekam: 

*Suzzie2* isprazni inbox  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Pinny* :Heart:   lijo transferuso  :Razz:  jel odmaras?

----------


## Snekica

Pa naravski da si trudna, kako možeš samo i pomisliti da nisi?!?!?!?! Još 15 min... :Cekam:

----------


## Sela

Posttransferuse,sto kazete na broj 358,20 IU/L?Jel dobro,jel dobro??????

----------


## modesty4

Sela jeeeeeeeee! Super, čestitam!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Naravno da je dobro!

----------


## mravak

Sela koji dnt ti je ?????????????



* Sela ČESTITAM !!!!!!!!!!!!*


 :Love:  :Klap:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zedra

modesty, sela... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## modesty4

Sela ti si taman malo ispred mene, ako sam dobro shvatila objema nam je 12dnt, ali kod tebe su bile blastice, a kod mene 8 i 6 stanični!

----------


## suzzie2

*Sela* čestitam! Broj je fenomenalan!  :Klap:  Juuuuupppppiiiiiii!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ps. Pinny, očistila inbox  :Embarassed:

----------


## mravak

Sela , ako ti je danas 12dnt..... MOGLI bi biti dvojčeki.... jer je meni 12dnt beta bila 153  IU/L

----------


## Sela

12dnt4d,bile su 4dnevne blastice,zurile su i dozurile do danas.*Modesty* nisam gledala,kolika je tvoja beta?

----------


## pinny

*Sela* beta je prekrasna  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## modesty4

Beta je 150,3 12dnt3d!

----------


## Sela

> *Sela* beta je prekrasna


Bit ce i tvoja uskoro ista!!!!

----------


## Sela

> Beta je 150,3 12dnt3d!


Krasna beta,ponavljamo prekosutra?

----------


## modesty4

Ja sam već sutra na Sv. duhu na kontroli, pretpostavljam da ću ponovo vaditi u petak!!

----------


## vulkan

Čestitam cure drage.....evo čitam vaše prijašnje postove gdje ste brljavile,mrljavile,odtugovale,sekirale se.....ipak ništa nije nemoguče ,od srca vam želim sve najbolje i vama i vašim bebicama i da mi jednog dana isto to doživimo!!!!!primjer da nije svako brljarenje loše....čestitam,čestitam,čestitam....ja sutra vadim betu radi reda jer moramo javit u MB...

----------


## pinny

Modesty4 cestitam i tebi na prekrasnoj beti!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## klara

> Čestitam cure drage.....evo čitam vaše prijašnje postove gdje ste brljavile,mrljavile,odtugovale,sekirale se.....ipak ništa nije nemoguče ,od srca vam želim sve najbolje i vama i vašim bebicama i da mi jednog dana isto to doživimo!!!!!primjer da nije svako brljarenje loše....čestitam,čestitam,čestitam....ja sutra vadim betu radi reda jer moramo javit u MB...


Ako ti se neda maltretirati ne moraš vadit betu, samo javi da je kućni test negativan. Mene nikad nisu pitali brojku.

----------


## Sela

*Klara,Vulkan* dodjite u moj vlakic!!!!Sve cure...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0DehuzHj4U :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

*Sela* :Heart: *, Modesty* :Heart: !!! Juuuuuhuuuhhhhuuuu!!! Čestitam do neba!!! A sad dosadnu i školsku trudnoću vam želim od sveg srca!!!******

----------


## aleksandraj

Sela, Modesty  čestitam !!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mijumiju

Cestitke za mamice!!!

----------


## mijumiju

Opet ja  :Kiss: 
Ja neznam da li je netko imao ovaj simptom ako jeste nek mi pomogne.jucer sam primila choragon i sinoc sam mislila da cu odapeti.neko ggrcenje,stezanje,boli i boli. E danas drugi simptom kao da mi je netko svezao sve u stomaku na cvor.danas 7 dnt,25dnc...

----------


## mare157

> Čestitam cure drage.....evo čitam vaše prijašnje postove gdje ste brljavile,mrljavile,odtugovale,sekirale se.....ipak ništa nije nemoguče ,od srca vam želim sve najbolje i vama i vašim bebicama i da mi jednog dana isto to doživimo!!!!!primjer da nije svako brljarenje loše....čestitam,čestitam,čestitam....ja sutra vadim betu radi reda jer moramo javit u MB...


x

*klara* traže nalaz radi statistike sad...
*Snekica i vulkan*  :Coffee:  dok čekamo betu?  :Love:

----------


## ninochka28

prije svega jedno veliko jupiiii za današnje trudnice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

meni danas 8dnt3d i vidjela sam ali ono stvarno malu crvenu žilicu na papiru (doslovno par mm i to je sve) i cijelo popodne imam neki čudni pritisak u leđima i trbuhu, nije ono baš bol kao da trebam dobiti m ali nešto slično, sadsa me hvata panika da ću prokrvariti prije bete :Sad: 

od ostalih simptoma ama baš ništa :Mad: 

od totalnog optimizma hvata me panika da će sve i ovaj put biti negativno, :Rolling Eyes: trebala bi vadit betu u petak ili ponedjeljak a mene strah ko nikad u životu....

----------


## klara

ninochka28 nedaj se  :Love: 




> *Klara,Vulkan* dodjite u moj vlakic!!!!Sve cure...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0DehuzHj4U


Doći ćemo mi, doći...  :Smile: 

Sela pred par dana sam gledala tvoj avatar i mislila si: jesli li ga promijenila, ili mi se čini. No sad nema dileme da ih mijenjaš  :Smile: 
(P.S. bočice su nužne kad krteki hrane zečeve, ali tebi neće trebati  :Wink: )

----------


## AnneMary

čestitke trudnicama!
lijepo je vidjeti da se nešto događa!

sretna sam jer ćete biti mame!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ana 03

Sele od srca mi je drago zbog vas!!!!a drugim curkama želim sreću kao i našoj Seli!!!

----------


## ana 03

> Sele od srca mi je drago zbog vas!!!!a drugim curkama želim sreću kao i našoj Seli!!!


btw Sele super pjesmica! dan mi je odmah supač!

----------


## Melitas

> prije svega jedno veliko jupiiii za današnje trudnice
> 
> meni danas 8dnt3d i vidjela sam ali ono stvarno malu crvenu žilicu na papiru (doslovno par mm i to je sve) i cijelo popodne imam neki čudni pritisak u leđima i trbuhu, nije ono baš bol kao da trebam dobiti m ali nešto slično, sadsa me hvata panika da ću prokrvariti prije bete
> 
> od ostalih simptoma ama baš ništa
> 
> od totalnog optimizma hvata me panika da će sve i ovaj put biti negativno,trebala bi vadit betu u petak ili ponedjeljak a mene strah ko nikad u životu....




Veliki pozdrav od tvoje cimerice sa posljednjeg transfera! Evo konačno se I ja registrirala, što mi je zadalo puno muke, jer sam na netu preko "iphona"! I ja Sam već totalno Luda od neizvjesnosti! Jedino što osjećam posljednjih tri dana, osim nervoze, su povremeni slabi grčevi kao pred menzis I povremeni bolovi u donjem dijelu kralježnice! Mislim da sam u PMS-u i da sljedi ono najgore! Nema nikakvih naznaka trudnoće, a ovaj put čak niti nemam bolne grudi! Jedino za što se hvatam je veliko "MOŽDA IPAK"! Kako si ti?

----------


## slavica29

Cure, svima kojima je beta visoka čestitke! Molila bih Vas pomoć(nadam se da pitanje ovdje spada)-danas mi je 13dnt3d-1 6st zametak i beta mi iznosi 1.20. Znam, negativno je, ali pošto još nisam dobila tj. 15 dan nakon transfera će mi biti tek prekosutra liječnik mi je rekao da uzimam utrogestane i dalje(3*2) i da za 4 dana ponovim nalaz krrvi. Pa zar se mogu još nadati? Jel ima koja kakvo iskustvo, molim vas? Inače, nemama nikakvih simptoma, u početku jesam(bolne grudi, grčevi...), al sad ništa.
Puno hvala unaprijed.

----------


## klara

> Cure, svima kojima je beta visoka čestitke! Molila bih Vas pomoć(nadam se da pitanje ovdje spada)-danas mi je 13dnt3d-1 6st zametak i beta mi iznosi 1.20. Znam, negativno je, ali pošto još nisam dobila tj. 15 dan nakon transfera će mi biti tek prekosutra liječnik mi je rekao da uzimam utrogestane i dalje(3*2) i da za 4 dana ponovim nalaz krrvi. Pa zar se mogu još nadati? Jel ima koja kakvo iskustvo, molim vas? Inače, nemama nikakvih simptoma, u početku jesam(bolne grudi, grčevi...), al sad ništa.
> Puno hvala unaprijed.


Možda ti ovaj post od Mravak može pomoći:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...=1#post1727327

Po mojoj računici nema baš razloga za nadu, ali doktor sigurno ima neki razlog. Nije sve u matematici.
 :Love:

----------


## ina33

Slavica, a di si ti na MPO-u? Iskreno, ja to ne kužim - to zašto te šalje vadit betu? Doduše, ja niti ne kužim preporuke od nekih klinika da se beta radi 17 dana nakon transfera...

----------


## slavica29

Hvala, da znam da nema baš puno nade, već sam i otplakala sve, ali ipak lovim se za bilo što. a ništa, čekam još 3- 4 dana, čini se kao 3-4 godine pa možda bude sve ok. Puno hvala još jednom

----------


## slavica29

> Slavica, a di si ti na MPO-u? Iskreno, ja to ne kužim - to zašto te šalje vadit betu? Doduše, ja niti ne kužim preporuke od nekih klinika da se beta radi 17 dana nakon transfera...


poliklinika vili

----------


## slavica29

poliklinika vili

----------


## andream

taj dan beta bi ti trebala biti već vidljiva. ne znam zašto ti je dao da i dalje uzimaš utriće, oni ti mogu samo još više odgoditi menstruaciju. meni je sad u ovom stimuliranom doktor čak napisao da vadim betu 12 dana nakon tranfera (trodnevni embrij).

----------


## ina33

I dalje mi nije jasno. Neke cure ne dobiju mengu sve dok stavljaju utrogestane. Ne bih tu davala puno nade, najiskrenije, da sam na tvom mjestu, ali postupi kako je dr. rekao.

----------


## mare41

Dakle, što se tiče bete 17. dan, hm, neki jednostavno misle da je prije prerano, a ni ja ne procurim pod utrićima, sad s betom 17. dan trajalo mi je 20 dana nakon transfera do menge. To produžavanje bete je iz čiste predostrožnosti, za svaki slučaj, a takve iznimke-koji prorade malo kasnije, su jako rijetke.

----------


## andream

I meni utrići uvijek odgode mengu. uvijek sam je do sada dobivala dva dana nakon prestanka uzimanja. evo danas je stigla, što je 17. dan nakon tranfera.

----------


## ina33

Je... slažem se... Čovječe, meni je i 13 dana puno, ja sam znala vadit 10 dan... Ovo 17 dan. meni je to... nemoguće za odčekat, poživčanila bih. Ako se dogodi čudo i žena ne procuri, par utrića gore-dole neće bit ključni za očuvanje trudnoće, a ranije razrješenje je poštednije za živce... Tako barem u mojoj glavi.

----------


## andream

ha ha, ina, a kod mene baš obrnuto... ti dani očekivanja bili su mi uvijek sveti i posebni, ufurali bi se u priču da smo trudni (dok se ne dokaže suprotno). A to suprotno opet nekako je uvijek na kraju realno za očekivati, svim nadanjima usprkos, pa eto na kraju krajeva čak i statističi vjerojatnije...

----------


## aleksandraj

Hvala bogu, ja prokrvarim pod utricima (m tocna kao sat) pa nemam briga niti iznenadjenja....i ja mislim da je beta preniska. moja je beta zadnji put u MB (16 dan, trodnevni embrij) bila 116 pa mi je sestra M. rekla da je niska i bila je biokemijska

----------


## Lua

Ja sam dobila M pod utrićima i to na 28 dan  :Shock: , inače kako imam PCO nemam redovite cikluse tako da mi je to bio još veći apsurd!

----------


## mijumiju

stvarno ovo iščekivanje je...za izludit...kad će 10/11, mala bol u grudima,ludi grčevi...kao i svima

----------


## ninochka28

ja prijavljujenm danas 10dnt3d i jučer navečer na papiru smeđi tragovi i sve moje nade padaju u vodu :Sad: 
tako je identično bilo prošli put i drugi dan je došla m tako da još danas možda napravim test ali realnost me doslovno šupila u glavu :Mad: 

neće me i neće :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Uh, *Ninochka*, ne daj se! Ako m.ipak dođe, za 10 dana si u prirodnjaku. A možda baš ovaj put ne bude kao prošli i smeđe se ne pretvori u crveno!  :Cool:

----------


## ninochka28

> Uh, *Ninochka*, ne daj se! Ako m.ipak dođe, za 10 dana si u prirodnjaku. A možda baš ovaj put ne bude kao prošli i smeđe se ne pretvori u crveno!


klasa optimist :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Pozdrav curke,evo moja najnovija beta 577,10 IU/L...jel bude dobro?Bas se ne dupla najidealnije.

----------


## Kadauna

Mislim da bi to moglo biti i dalje ok, jer je i Denny ako se ne varam imala duplanje ali nepravilno i eno je sad - nosi trojke  :Smile: )

Evo link na meni najbolju stranicu što se tiče bete: 

http://www.betabase.info/

Držim fige za dalje.......................

----------


## tlatincica

Sela i ja držim fige. Figetine!~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

*Sela*, bravo za betu! Biti će sve ok! Ne brini!

----------


## mare41

Negdje sam na 39+, al davno, kopirala odgovor dr R da duplanje ne mora biti duplo za 2 dana nego može biti i 3. dan, Sela, čekamo skupa i ~~~~~.

----------


## Sela

*Kadauna* ali na ovim chartovima se racuna visina bete od ovulacije;mozes li mi to malo bolje objasniti.Sama oplodnja je bila 14.dc a 
transfer 18 dc.Transferi su obicno u doba ovulacije(doduse meni 18dc nikad nije ovulacija,tad je ona vec proslost daleka),pa to znaci da ja
normalno ocitam po dnt?Zbunj,zbunj..

----------


## Bebel

> *Kadauna* ali na ovim chartovima se racuna visina bete od ovulacije;mozes li mi to malo bolje objasniti.Sama oplodnja je bila 14.dc a 
> transfer 18 dc.Transferi su obicno u doba ovulacije(doduse meni 18dc nikad nije ovulacija,tad je ona vec proslost daleka),pa to znaci da ja
> normalno ocitam po dnt?Zbunj,zbunj..


*
Sela*, očekivano duplanje za vrijednosti ß do 1200 je 48-72 sata.
Pogledaj malo na Rodinoj stranici  
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2157

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pinny

*Sela*, bravo za betu i drzim fige za dalje ~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

Hvala *Bebel* sve jasno ko dan,i hvala doktoru R.!!!!

----------


## modesty4

Ja sam bila juče na SD i dr je rekla da je beta odlična,ali traži da je ponovim tek u ponedjeljak i da u utorak dođem s njom. Zanima me ako je punkcija bila 19.10., a transfer 22.10.da li će putem uzv-a biti moguće tada potvrditi trudnoću?

----------


## modesty4

Hvala Sela, vidim da je na moje pitanje odgovoreno na odbrojavanju, kao da mi čitaš misli!!

----------


## Sela

> Hvala Sela, vidim da je na moje pitanje odgovoreno na odbrojavanju, kao da mi čitaš misli!!


A cuj,to nas spaja jedan zajednicki hormon... :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Pa i meni su rekli da donesem betu neposredno vadjenu prije UZV ,ne treba prije,ali ja vadila iz vlastite zelje i znatizelje..8.11.
pak moram vaditi zbog Praske evidencije..i onda cu cekati UZV pa cu napraviti 4.betu,valjda zadnju.

----------


## modesty4

:Laughing: ma luda si ko'kupus. Možda će nas spajati i rođendani bebica, taman bi mogle u isto vrijeme, obzirom da se stalno pratimo sa simptomima.
Kada ćeš na prvi pregled?

----------


## Sela

*Modesty* vjerujem da cu negdje 16.11,to ce mi biti slobodan dan.Tako su mi preporucili jucer,cca 15. ili 16.11.

----------


## Snekica

*Sela*, baš ti se sviđaju ti nalazi, ha? Samo uživaj u njima, i skupljaj ih za Radosnicu. Napravi i koji testić, kao evidence. Joj kako volim čitate ove vaše postove!!!  :Kiss:  
*Modesty* i tebi šaljem puno  :Kiss:

----------


## AnneMary

ja uopće nisam ponavljala betu, ni prvi put, a ni sada.
samo sam za 2 tjedna otišla na uzv i gotovo.

----------


## tally

bok cure! Kao prvo, cestitam vam i zelim srecu da do kraja sve ide ok! 
Jel znate možda dali brevactid utjece na rezultat testa? (na dan et sam dobila jedan i opet za 6 dana) U dosadašnjim postupcima ga nisam dobivala. Pozdrav

----------


## loks

*tally* brevactid utječe itekako...mora proći 5 dana od uzimanja zadnje doze kako bi test bio realan. ni ja nisam nikad to dobila al cure koje jesu su tako pisale...nek me isprave ako sam šta fulala
svim sretnicama i pozitivnim betašicama čestitam!!!

----------


## modesty4

*Snekica* evo ti jedan veeeliki  :Love:  i da što prije kreneš u nove pobjede.
*Sela* moram priznati da me jako zabavlja svaki dan provjeravati tvoj avatar  :Yes:

----------


## mayica01

18dt5d..beta 8392..a napravila sam test prije malo vise od tj dana i bio je negativan..iskreno meni se cini ogromna a vama??..jos sam pod dojmom ..u pon idem na UZV..pozzz svima i sretno svimaaa  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

*Mayica*, čestitam!!! Obožavam kad je test negativan a beta taaako velika!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zedra

> 18dt5d..beta 8392..a napravila sam test prije malo vise od tj dana i bio je negativan..iskreno meni se cini ogromna a vama??..jos sam pod dojmom ..u pon idem na UZV..pozzz svima i sretno svimaaa


gdje si bila u postupku? jesi i prije vadila betu ili tek 18dnt? 
cestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## mayica01

hvala na cestitkama snekica...u ri sam.. nisam prije vadila betu..cekala sam 3tj..jedino sam test napravila i bio je negativan..ali nastavila sam sa utrogestanima i docekala  :Smile: )

----------


## innu

ajme *mayica01,* pa to je prekrasno!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
čestitam od :Heart:

----------


## BebaBeba

Ne mogu a da ne prokomentiram... KAKVA BETURINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bravo bravo bravo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ajmeee  koja beta....pa cestitam...sretno !!

----------


## tally

hvala ti, loks ! imam ja još do testa al volim se na vrijeme informirati  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Mayica*  8392 cestitke tebi  i tm!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## cranky

*mayica01*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ČESTITAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Rijeka se probudila  :Very Happy:

----------


## modesty4

*mayica01* prekrasno, čestitam!! To je uistinu beta!

----------


## vesnare

Mayica čestitam na velikoj beti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

Dbrjtr curke,svima :Joggler: 
Pijemo zakasnjelu kavicu (uh ne mogu se odreci nessa ujutro)i citamo novi nalaz bete-1848 vrabeca  :Shock:  Jos 7 dana do UZV.
 :Cekam:  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Dbrjtr curke,svima
> Pijemo zakasnjelu kavicu (uh ne mogu se odreci nessa ujutro)i citamo novi nalaz bete-1848 vrabeca  Jos 7 dana do UZV.


Jupiii!!! Eto, itekako je nadoknadila ono nešto što je falilo zadnji put  :Smile:

----------


## mayica01

hvalaaa svimaaa...puse ..

----------


## mijumiju

ajme *SELA* koja beta... bravo!
*mayica01* 8392? bravo!!!!

cure,u srijedu je *D DAN*...Nenormalni pritisak u stomaku,teško puknuće...a evo sve a smiješno mi da me pupak boli hahahah....presmiješno....*HELP,HELP*
betica će biti na 14dnt,nisam htjela nikakve testove ,ništa čekam je pa šta bude... u biti bolovi su kao poslije choragona *help,help*

----------


## iva77

cure moje ja sam vam u frci skoro jer sam popila jedan normabel pa se nekako jos i drzim koliko toliko dobro  i smireno danas mi je 10 dpt juce poslije podne mi pocelo neko brljanje neznam ni kako da ga opišem znaci samo kad se obrisem na papiru nekakve tamno smeđe zilice znaci nema friške krvi
 3dan su mi vracena 2 8stanicna prognoze embriologa sjajne cak mi je rekao ovo vam je poklon za božic i mozete mislit kako mi je sad doktorica isto tako optimisticna i sta ja sad da radim molim vas umirite me ako je to moguce sta da radim 
vidim da ima cura koje su brljavile i opet ß pozitivna sta ja mogu ocekivat 
  p.s nadam se da me se neke cure sjecaju od prije

----------


## mayica01

mijumijuuuu..ja nisam imala nikakve simptome,bas nikakve..tu i tamo me zabolio trbuh kao pred stvari i to je sve..drugo bas nista..cicke isto onako kao pred stvari ,malo se povecale i drugo ama bas nista.. sretnooooooo  :Smile: )))

----------


## modesty4

*iva77* ja ti samo mogu reći da smo Sela i ja imale 9dnt brljavljenje, a obje imamo pozitivne bete! Većina cura nam je rekla da to 9 dan nije dobro, ali rezulatati demantiraju.
Stoga, živci na hozntregere, oboružaj se strpljivošću i još malo sačekaj, pa po svoju pozitivnu betu!!
Šaljem ti malo vibrica i drži se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nana1976

Evo da se javim. Ja sam imala transver u četvrtak trodnevni embri su mi vratili na VV. Sutra dan(petak) sam ujutro imala grčeve koji su samo bili u jutro i prestali. Svako jutro sa imala lagane grčeve, ali sve manje. U nedjelju ujutro me je probudila vrtoglavica i muka na povračanje. Danas mi je 5dnt i sad imam tupu bol u doljnjem dijelu stomaka. Prvi pu nisam ništa tako doživjela, ali naravno beta 0. Ovaj put stvarno samo ležim i mirujem i nadam se dobrom ishodu.
 Cure s velikim betama čestitam, svaka čast~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ninochka28

> *iva77* ja ti samo mogu reći da smo Sela i ja imale 9dnt brljavljenje, a obje imamo pozitivne bete! Većina cura nam je rekla da to 9 dan nije dobro, ali rezulatati demantiraju.
> Stoga, živci na hozntregere, oboružaj se strpljivošću i još malo sačekaj, pa po svoju pozitivnu betu!!
> Šaljem ti malo vibrica i drži se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem, i ja isto imala od 9dnt i trudna :Very Happy: 
samo što meni dr.naredio radi toga strogo mirovanje do uzv-a 
ali ja mislim da je to dobar znak :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

i još sam samo htjela reći....simptomi su glupost i stvarno ih ne treba pratiti i opterećivati se...ja sam u prošlom ivf-u imala sve simptome i beta bila 0,a sada ništa od simptoma a trudna :Smile: 

danas sam si pomislila kak bi bilo guba da mi je malo mukica da osjetim prvu čar trudnoće :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## mravak

Drage moje.... evo da vas malo umirim...

Meni su vraćene dvije blastociste... 

7dnt i 8dnt me trbuh lagano probijao kao da će dobiti mengu... ta dva dana sam po cijele dane plakala...
                Ovo mi je 4 Transfer i obično prokrvarim 9 dnt kada su u pitanju blastociste..

10dnt i 11 dnt sam radila ujutro kućni test koji bi mi nakon sat vremena pokazalo blagu crtu... MM mi je rekao da u test piše da nakon 20min test nije ispravan...  nije htjeo da dobijem     nadu jer poslije kada dobije M dobijem živčani slom i jedva izađe sa mnom na kraj... Ali mene jo kopkalo... nikada nisam imala nikakvu drugu crtu !! I ta dva dana sam se smješkala...

12dnt  lagano smeđkasto krvarenje sa žilicama... ja luda ... rekoh sama sebi... očito je gotovo...idem izvaditi betu... kad ono beta 153 !! Krvarenje mi je taj dan stalo... nije bilo svježe krvi samo nešto smeđe...

Zvala svog dr. MPO i rekao mi je strogo mirovanje, stavljeti utriće kakvo god imala krvarenje i napraviti betu onaj dan koji mi je on rekao... znači 17dnt... sve je bio upitno... doma sam ležala po cijele dane, jela u krevetu... sva sam bila na iglama tih 5 dana...i naravno beta 17dnt 1494... Dr, je rekao da je jedna mrva odustala i to je bilo to krvarenje a druga je kod mamice i neka se čuvam  :Wink: 

Koja sreća kada mi je to rekao... Još nisam obavila prvi ultrazvuk... nadam se da će mi na tom pregledu reći da je sve OK !!

*Znači, bolovi i smeđkasto krvarenje ništa ne znače... samo beta...* 

*Od srca vam želim svima velike bete !!!!!!!*  :Yes: 

 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## klara

marvak tvoj post treba staviti negdje na vrh, da sve nove cure vide ne ne živciraju se.

----------


## modesty4

Mravak koji dnt ćeš na prvi UZV?

----------


## mravak

27dnt... prvi ultrazvuk kod dr.MPO i ako je sve u redu onda 39dnt kod moje gin. opet na ultrazvuk i otvaranje trudničke knjižice... vrijeme mi tako sporo prolazi...

----------


## iva77

hvala curke na podrsci a ja i dalje smedjarim
nadam se dobrom zavrsetku a sto drugo i mogu

----------


## aleksandraj

iva77, obavezno miruj, a bitno je da nema prave krvi...

----------


## tiki_a

iva77 pa ti si nam čekalica bete  :Very Happy: . Već sam nekoliko godinica na forumu i bilo je puno slučajeva smeđeg brljavljenja i pozitivne bete. Nadam se da najboljem  :Saint:  i šaljem ~~~~~

----------


## Bebel

> ajme *SELA* koja beta... bravo!
> *mayica01* 8392? bravo!!!!
> 
> cure,u srijedu je *D DAN*...Nenormalni pritisak u stomaku,teško puknuće...a evo sve a smiješno mi da me pupak boli hahahah....presmiješno....*HELP,HELP*
> betica će biti na 14dnt,nisam htjela nikakve testove ,ništa čekam je pa šta bude... u biti bolovi su kao poslije choragona *help,help*


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas

----------


## Bebel

> 12dnt  lagano smeđkasto krvarenje sa žilicama... ja luda ... rekoh sama sebi... očito je gotovo...idem izvaditi betu... kad ono beta 153 !! Krvarenje mi je taj dan stalo... nije bilo svježe krvi samo nešto smeđe...
> 
> Zvala svog dr. MPO i rekao mi je strogo mirovanje, stavljeti utriće kakvo god imala krvarenje i napraviti betu onaj dan koji mi je on rekao... znači 17dnt... sve je bio upitno... doma sam ležala po cijele dane, jela u krevetu... sva sam bila na iglama tih 5 dana...i naravno beta 17dnt 1494... Dr, je rekao da je jedna mrva odustala i to je bilo to krvarenje a druga je kod mamice i neka se čuvam ...


Kod mene je bio ovakav slučaj nakon pozitivne bete. Razlog je bilo "odustajanje" druge mrvice što je na žalost dovelo i do pojave hematoma. 
Jednostavno, razlozi brljavljenja mogu biti različiti.

*iva77* kakvo je stanje zadnja 2 dana?

Šaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

Pozdrav curke,ja danas brojim tek 20dnt i nikako docekati taj prvi UZV.Kod mene sve normalno,osim kaslja
(btw pocet cu i njega ubrajati u simptome trudnoce jer je poceo otkad sam vadila betu),lagani pristisak u donjem trbuhu
i nista drugo.Osjecam se lagano,gipka sam (da ne pretjeram) i mucnine jos nisu pocele.
Cudno je to koliko se mi dok cekamo betu veselimo simptomima napuhnutosti,pikanja,boluckanja itd;u principu
meni je sve prestalo kad sam pocela smedjariti 9.dan i uobicajeno bi bilo pomisliti da je sve  bilo gotovo i nema 
se cemu nadati.Tako je ostalo do sada,ujutro sam ravna ko daska kao da se nista ne desava.Tokom dana se
vrati osjecaj pritiska u donji dio trbuha i mrvicak se ispupci,ali osjecam se kao da mogu potrcati i poletjeti cak samo
da hocu.
Iz svog primjera bih zakljucila da od momenta kad bebica nadje svoje udobno mjesto i ugnjezdi se,prestaju
bilo kakve okolnosti koje su trajale  do tad i  zapravo pomagale da se ispuni uvjet da se taj momenat dogodi.
Od aktualnih trudnica,ima li jos neka da se nasla u ovome?
Pusa svima i brdo vibrica sto god kome treba! :Heart:

----------


## iva77

ma kod mene i dalje sve isto brlja samo nesto malo znam da ovo nije moja m 
jer m kad krene to je poplava prva dva dana trci malo i cetvrti nist  e sad sta se desava da mi nekako zavirit da znam sta je ovo:lol:
uglavnom pokusavam ostat mirna sto je vise moguce i mirovat
e sad mislim danas uradit test neznam dali je rano 12dpt je danas pa sta vi mislite
i da vi koje ste brljavile kolko je to trajalo kod vas 
oprostite sto vas davim a sta mogu kad sam prparos

----------


## iva77

o sela kad pricas o ovom ispuhanosti kod mene isto prije brljanja bila napuhana  a sise bolne da nisam mogla leci na trbuh bolile bi za popiz a sad nista ravna sike ispuhane i nebole pa neznam vise sta da mislim

----------


## mare41

iva, slobodno radi test, a javit betu trebaš 17. dan?

----------


## mravak

*iva77* 12dnt možeš napraviti betu ili test... i tako ćeš se riješiti muke  :Wink:

----------


## iva77

da 17d mi dok rekla da radim ß ali me vec si razmisljam da idem radit ma jos nista neznam 
jednostavno trba biti strplivo se i cekat

----------


## mare41

možeš danas napravit test, ako slučajno bude negativan-treba uzeti sa rezervom i ponoviti za dan, dva, ako bi bio pozitivan možeš ići na betu sutra, ali u svim opcijama moraš čekati 17. dan da im javiš.

----------


## reny123

Pozdrav svima!
Ja sam jučer 9dnt3d napravila glupost. Testirala sam se. Bilo je negativno. Otad sam u komi. Simptoma nemam nikakvih, povremene pms bolove, grudi sve manje. Prekosutra idem vadit ß. A dotad izludit i provjeravat uložak.
Jel se netko testirao 9. dan, a nakon negativnog testa ipak imao pozitivnu betu?
Sretno svima.

----------


## Bebel

> možeš danas napravit test, ako slučajno bude negativan-treba uzeti sa rezervom i ponoviti za dan, dva, ako bi bio pozitivan možeš ići na betu sutra, ali u svim opcijama moraš čekati 17. dan da im javiš.


 x

ovisi o tome koji dan se događa implantacija i rast HCG (naravno, ukoliko nisi prethodno primila Choragon, Bravactid ili koju drugu injekciju.
_... Po prilici sedam dana nakon oplodnje vaša beba se ugnijezdila                      u sluznicu  maternice - endometrij, te trudnoća počinje i zvanično. U vrijeme implantacije (21. - 22.dan ciklusa) može                      se javiti oskudno sukrvica, koja ne predstavlja niti dobar                      niti loš znak. Pojava sukrvice označuje susret embrija sa                      sitnim krvnim žilama na mjestu ukopavanja u sluznicu maternice,                      koja potom za dan-dva spontano prestaje.
_
Inača, ja sam imala negativan test i na ß 90 i mislim 150._
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~_

----------


## reny123

Bebel, PUSA!!!

----------


## frka

moj test 9dnt negativan, beta drugi dan 185!

----------


## reny123

Frka  :Heart: . Kakvi su bili simptomi tih dana prije ß? Jel bilo kakvog krvarenja? kod mene zasad ništa osim povremenih pms bolova u trbuhu.

----------


## frka

nikakvo krvarenje. samo najjaci pms ikad - i bolovi i abnormalna nervoza i razdrazljivost. i odmah su se pojavile zile na prsima. 4, 5 dana nakon transfera sam nakratko osjetila cudan grc maternice - kao val. mislim da je to bila implantacija.

----------


## aleksandraj

Ja sam s prvom trudnocom imala smedkasti iscjedak, ali i klasicne simptome trudnoce dva tjedna. Kada sam se testirala, pokazalo je +, ali nazalost se plod prestao razvijati. Drugu trudnocu (ICSI MB) nisam skoro nista osjetila i pocela krvariti. Opet se nisam odmah testirala niti mirovala te se testirala treci dan od brljavljenja, a vadila betu peti dan koja je bila 116 (ovaj put nazalost biokemijska). Zadnji put imala grceve nakon transfera te su me svi ubedjivali da je dobar znak, a procurila pravo prije bete...hocu ti reci da je sve individualno. Nekima grcevi na pocetku znace dobitak, meni ocito suprotno. Ja bih se testirala i tako smanjila nedoumice, ali bi mi to pokazalo i kako se dalje ponasati..i sretno

----------


## nenica70

cure ja sam ovdje nova.imam pitanje,kakav je osjećaj poslije transfera,imate li osjećaj sličan kao pred menstruaciju :Smile:

----------


## mayica01

Pozdrav svima!
Ja sam jučer 9dnt3d napravila glupost. Testirala sam se. Bilo je negativno. Otad sam u komi. Simptoma nemam nikakvih, povremene pms bolove, grudi sve manje. Prekosutra idem vadit ß. A dotad izludit i provjeravat uložak.
Jel se netko testirao 9. dan, a nakon negativnog testa ipak imao pozitivnu betu?
Sretno svima.[/QUOTE]




  ja sam napravila test..mislim 9 ili 10 dan od transfera i bio je negativan..i svejedno nastavila sa utrogestanima a beta 18dt je pokazala 8392..tako da nemoj odustati..ne treba 100% vjerovati testovima..

----------


## iva77

ja radila test i negativan danas oko dva sata
 stim da me nagovorila sestra
ali prije toga sam pipi sigurno 2 l jer idem cesto na wc test je sign neki jeftini
sutra idem radit betu pa da znam na cemu sam i da jos uvijek oskudno brljavim 
sto se tice simptoma nikakvih nemam
i samo da znate jos se ne predajem i vjerujem u cuda i sutrasnjoj pozitivnoj ß

----------


## Sela

*Iva* beta ce sigurno biti pozitivna!!!Vjerovat cemo i vibrati!!!! :Yes:

----------


## Pinky

iva ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

> cure ja sam ovdje nova.imam pitanje,kakav je osjećaj poslije transfera,imate li osjećaj sličan kao pred menstruaciju


oko 7 dnt nekome počnu simptomi PMS, nakon njih neke budu trudne neke ne, pa se nemoj puno zamarati osjećajima, jer ni svaka žena dvaput nema iste simptome (ja, npr.). Koji dnt ti je?

----------


## Snekica

*Iva* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju Beturinu (pišem vel. slovima da se napuhne od ponosa i puno brojki)

----------


## iva77

evo cure moja ß je 0
 znaci nije niti doslo do trudnoce 
neznam sta vise uraditi odaklen krenuti i sto to nestima kod mene da ne dolazi do implatacije jer sve super js jako dobre embriji jako dobri  endo na dan transfera 11mm i embriolog i dok prezadovoljni bili svime jer je sve proslo ok 
ali mene stalno muci zasto ne dolazi do implantacije i trudnoce  sta to nestima kdje da trazim kvar
 pokusavam ne previse  :Crying or Very sad:  i krenuti dalje 
imam jos 9 smrznutih pa se tjesim sa time

----------


## Snekica

O, draga moja! Žao mi je, stvarno sam polagala nadu u tvoju betu! Probaj sa imunologijom. Možda će ti cure koje su to radile znati nešto više o tome. I drago mi je da si hrabrica s planom za dalje! Ovaj citat iz mog potpisa je za one kao što si ti (onaj drugi dio)!

----------


## iva77

hvala ti snekice

----------


## linalena

Iva  :Love:  :Love:  baš mi je žao, i  :Naklon:  za stav, idemo dalje.....

----------


## ninochka28

> evo cure moja ß je 0
>  znaci nije niti doslo do trudnoce 
> neznam sta vise uraditi odaklen krenuti i sto to nestima kod mene da ne dolazi do implatacije jer sve super js jako dobre embriji jako dobri  endo na dan transfera 11mm i embriolog i dok prezadovoljni bili svime jer je sve proslo ok 
> ali mene stalno muci zasto ne dolazi do implantacije i trudnoce  sta to nestima kdje da trazim kvar
>  pokusavam ne previse  i krenuti dalje 
> imam jos 9 smrznutih pa se tjesim sa time


iva jako mi je žao ali ne gubi nadu...ja sam isto uvijek imala super situaciju ali nikako da se implantira
moj savjet ti je da odeš kod dr.Radončića na konzultacije i možda dobiš dobitnu terapiju kao što je i meni ovaj put dao i uspjelo je :Smile: 

samo hrabro naprijed i uspjet će :Heart:

----------


## iva77

ja vam cijeli dan u skitnji tako sam praznila ovu tugu ali necu plakat 
jer prvi put mislio muz da cu zavrsit na psihijatriji i tako svaki put sve manje boli kad se prihvati da je to valjda bozja volja  tako ja vec sad razmatram situaciju kako dalje 
uglavnom sad mi najveca briga gdje i kako napravit imunologiju   pa molim cure koje znaju o tome da me upute kud i kako da i to rijesim i da vidim sta nestima po tom pitanju mozda nije za ovu temu ali neznam di da pitam

----------


## mare41

iva, većina tih pretraga se radi na Rebru, nešto su uopće prestali raditi, jesi dobila popis pretraga, nismo na pravoj temi pa ti kopiram ovu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/33266-I...RETRAGE/page20

----------


## sandra100

Imam jedno pitanje... Da li se na dan vađenja bete stavlja utrogestan? :Unsure:

----------


## mare41

sandra100, da, i taj dan se stavljaju utrići, ako je beta negativna onda se prestaje s terapijom, nadam se da će tebi biti pozitivna i da ćeš nastaviti, sretno!

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Pozdrav svima i ~~~~~~~~~ za OGROMNE beturine!
Meni je danas 4dnt 72 sata stara embrija u prirodnom FETu (nadam se da sam sve dobro objasnila). 
Stvar je u tome što od juče, a danas malo više stalno osjećam nekekvu "bol" i "peckanje" u donjem dijelu stomaka. Nije to ništa jako, ali je dosta prisutno...
(.) (.) bole isto od juče, ali mene malo brine to što osjećam tu malu bol. Prvo sam mislila da umišljam, al ipak ne...
Prošli put ništa tako nisam osjetila...

----------


## tally

Curke, upomoć! danas mi je 11 dnt, vec 2-3 dana mi je temp. 36.8-37C, a leđa me užasno bole u donjem dijelu. Eh i naravno, radoznala,kakva jesam- napravila sam jutros kucni test. NEGATIVAN. Cini mi se da bi 11 dan vec test trebao pokazat ispravan rezultat, jel moguce da nije tocan? (utjesite me  :Smile:  ) Ima li tko pozitivna iskustva s ovim mojim "problemom"?? Tko ce docekat betu u pon, a tek nalaze(koji u nas traju i traju)
Cestitke VELIKIM BETAMA, a ostalima zelim sreću da ih i one docekaju!

----------


## Gabi25

tally koji dan poslije punkcije ti je bio transfer? 
inače, bilo je primjera tu na forumu da je test negativan a beta kroz dan dva pozitivna
ipak ti napravi betu
sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zedra

> Curke, upomoć! danas mi je 11 dnt, vec 2-3 dana mi je temp. 36.8-37C, a leđa me užasno bole u donjem dijelu. Eh i naravno, radoznala,kakva jesam- napravila sam jutros kucni test. NEGATIVAN. Cini mi se da bi 11 dan vec test trebao pokazat ispravan rezultat, jel moguce da nije tocan? (utjesite me  ) Ima li tko pozitivna iskustva s ovim mojim "problemom"?? Tko ce docekat betu u pon, a tek nalaze(koji u nas traju i traju)
> Cestitke VELIKIM BETAMA, a ostalima zelim sreću da ih i one docekaju!


Koji dnp ti je bio transfer? jel test bio s prvim jutarnjim urinom? Bilo je na forumu slucajeva da je test neg a beta pozitivna....
~~~~~~~da je i kod tebe slucaj takav

----------


## zedra

Gabi25, mi u isto vrijeme identicno..Kako si ti?

----------


## Gabi25

zedra :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
ne mogu vjerovati, ista pitanja u isto vrijeme
ja sam super, sva neka pozitiva me pere
ti? malo smo ot ali neće nam zamjeriti :Embarassed:

----------


## zedra

i dalje onako...bezveze...peru me Logestice... :Evil or Very Mad: 
debljam se kao prase i tako...i jedva cekam da bude gotovo...

----------


## tally

ovaj put smo išli sa zaleđenim j.s. (tj. odleđenim). vracene su mi 3. dan! i radila sam s prvim jutarnjim urinom!  Ako do pon. ne dobijem, siguro cu vadit betu, ali mi na jugu cekamo te nalaze danima, grozno!hvala vam puno, cure!

----------


## mrvica7

evo i mene na ovoj temi  :Smile: ...u ovaj utorak je bio transfer...e sad, mene već 3 dana sve boli kao bolna menga i nekad me zna po noći probuditi...ujutro često idem u wc i u toku noći barem jednom...vidjela sam da vas je dosta imalo ta stezanja u području jajnika i križa me naravno bole...

----------


## Sela

*Andjeo s neba i mrvica7* sve je to normalno...cekati,samo cekati treba!

----------


## mrvica7

ma baš tako Sela  :Smile: , čekati i u biti nastojati što manje razmišljati o svemu tome, ma koliko god to teško bilo i nadati se  :Saint: ...samo sam htjela vidjeti da li je sve ovo normalno i vidim da jeste, nisam jedina koju zna zaboliti dole sve  :Heart: 
sad čekamo i nadamo se  :Saint: ...treba izdržati još cijeli idući tjedan i iskreno, toliko koliko sam nestrpljiva, toliko me i strah napraviti test, ali opet kad sagledam našu situaciju sa azoospermiom ovo je ogroman napredak  :Saint:

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo i mene   :Smile:  juce  transfer   , vracene dvi mrve   :Smile:    3 dan 

danas *1 dpt* ......lezim, dosađujem se.....neki grcevi na jajnicima....beta za dva tjedna , uh  tko ce to docekat

----------


## Sumskovoce

*mrvica7, crvenkapica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba.... brzo će proć to vrijeme.....

----------


## Pinky

> evo i mene   juce  transfer   , vracene dvi mrve     3 dan 
> 
> danas *1 dpt* ......lezim, dosađujem se.....neki grcevi na jajnicima....beta za dva tjedna , uh  tko ce to docekat


skoro u potpunosti mogu potpisati, osim što su u mene vraćene 2 blastice 5. dan

----------


## mravak

*mrvica7, crvenkapica77, Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete ......... i da vam dani prolaze što brže !!*  :Yes: 

 :Heart:

----------


## jo1974

danas sam napisala poveliki post koji sa pritiskom pogrešne tipke otišo nepovratno izbrisala sam ga na kraju odustala da opet pišem ,ja sam punkciju imala 7/11 a transfer 10/11 tri mrvice su kod mame ocijene ne baš sjajne sa obzirom na moje godine ipak se nadamo najboljemu mada me ponekad uistinu strah da se malo poradujem jer kao bojim se da če mi sreča opet u zadnji tren odletiti na neku drugu stranu,u 1 ivf simptoma sam imala skoro pa obečavajuči trudnoču neg. beta me je dotukla odbolovala i evo me opet u čekalicama bete,u ovo postupku simptoma od 1 puta ništa slično ,sad totalno drugi simptomi od prvog dana me bole leđa prvo sam mislila od dugog ležanja na ginek. stolu posle transfera ali do danas ta bol je još uvijek prisutna ,stomak napuhan kao da ču svaki tren eksplodirati,cice na dodir dosta osjetljive i ponekad imam neke čudne glavobolje koji dolaze u intervalima da se osjećam ko da sam u nekom balonu,drugo ništa od mogučih 24h ja 15 odspavam ,inače normalno po kuči napravim ručak,operem suđe,ništa pretjerano a mm mi ne da ništa drugo raditi nadam se da je to dovoljno mirovanje eto toliko od mene sretno svim čekalicama i želim vam ljepe trocifrene bete pusa

----------


## ana 03

jo1974,crvenkapica i ostala ekipa ...znam kako vam je...o znaaam! ja sam imala punkciju 6.11. i nikad docekat tu THE betu! nista cekat jer u nadi je spas...kupila sam si ja test najrade bi ga sutra testirala,al cemu.sve to znamo da nista se ne moze postici do THE bete- nema svercanja i to je to! ako ce nam tako biti lakse i jedna drugoj bit podrska i jadne jaukat to mile volje e pa to nam nitko ne moze oduzet i sva sreca za ovo mjesto  :Smile:  pa pocinjem s time....mene ne Boli vec me rastura desni jajnik,kicma i bubrezi me cak bole od ovog lezanja,stomak mi proizvodi cedne bolove i da mi netko na njega sjedne ne bi bilo dobro(ni za jedno) grizem ko pes po kuci sve mi smeta i pocinjem se gadit sama sebi-cas se smijem cas placem,uvijek me nesto boli od malog prsta na dalje,pa onda dode povremeno to pitanje- joj dal ce uspijet ili sve ispocetka?... sva sreca pa imam prekRasnog muza sta bi mi bez njih  :Very Happy:  oooo ja znam kako vam je i zato vas od srceka sve pozdravljam!

----------


## Snjeska

> skoro u potpunosti mogu potpisati, osim što su u mene vraćene 2 blastice 5. dan


evo i mene, transfer 13.11. FET, dva  petodnevna embrijčića  :Smile: 
 betu radim za 10 dana, ufff

----------


## VALERIJA

danas mi je 6dpt i već drugo jutro mi je jako mučno,do jučer ujutro u trbuhu  bi me tu i tamo štrecnulo, sad više ništa, samo strašna slabina...sjedim, a vrti mi se...kad će ta beta

----------


## crvenkapica77

*2 dpt* ....lezim..gledam  reprizu  Šehi  i Ezela
..nema  grceva u jajnicima..sinoc sam imala   problema sa mokrenjem,,, neki pritisak....mokrila sam non-stop po malkice...kao kad imas upalu...smirilo se poslije 2h   ..danas bolje.....danas cu cak napravit  i rucak  :Smile:  .....

----------


## anđeo sa neba

I meni je već dosta čekanja!!! Danas je 8dnt. Već 2-3 dana imam u donjem dijelu stomaka nešto poput PMS bolova, (.) (.) i dalje bole, ali više ni ne toliko. Od jutros mi je mučnina, ali sve si mislim da je sve to u mojoj glavurdi. Test je pripremljen, ali je još raaanoooooooo... 
Drage moje čekalice velikih beturina, držite se!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni su bradavice jako osjetljive , ali to je od utrica  
za test ti je jos rano....izdrzi jos bar  3 dana   :Wink:

----------


## Sela

> I meni je već dosta čekanja!!! Danas je 8dnt. Već 2-3 dana imam u donjem dijelu stomaka nešto poput PMS bolova, (.) (.) i dalje bole, ali više ni ne toliko. Od jutros mi je mučnina, ali sve si mislim da je sve to u mojoj glavurdi. Test je pripremljen, ali je još raaanoooooooo... 
> Drage moje čekalice velikih beturina, držite se!!!!


Da,dobro kaze *Crvenkapica*, ajd jos 2 do 3 dana pocekaj.Sve se cini dobro  :Cool:

----------


## Sela

> *2 dpt* ....lezim..gledam  reprizu  Šehi  i Ezela
> ..nema  grceva u jajnicima..sinoc sam imala   problema sa mokrenjem,,, neki pritisak....mokrila sam non-stop po malkice...kao kad imas upalu...smirilo se poslije 2h   ..danas bolje.....danas cu cak napravit  i rucak  .....


 :Love:  :Heart: 
Samo neka dani idu...

----------


## AnneMary

Evo dopisujem se s jednom curkom sa SD i ne mogu vjerovat da joj je ginekolog (socijalni ili privatnik,ne znam) rekao da dođe 
8. dan poslije transfera kod njega napravit test u urinu da vide jel trudna.


pa svi mi znamo da je 8. dan prerano za vadit krv (ako nisu blizanc) a kamoli radit test, pa mislim da bi i ginekolozi to trebali znat.
pa kakvi to doktori rade kod nas?

Ja se nadam da će test pokazat plus jer ona je već prestala koristit utriće jer ima predmenstrualne bolove.
Ne kužim zašto neke cure misle da su pametnije od MPO-vaca, a kamo li da su njihovi ginekolozi bolji od njih.

sorry ali baš me iznerviralo to!

----------


## Pinky

uf annemary
mene stvarno nervira to piškenje po testovima 8.,9.,10 dpt. šta ćete s tim dobiti??? mislite da ćete skratiti agoniju???
* upravo suprotno, pogoršati ćete je.* jer najbolje što na testu u tako ranoj fazi možete vidjeti je blijeda crta. e onda ćete poluditi - ajme jel prava, jesam li točno test napravila, jel bilo jutro.... pa sutra ista muka, crtica možda maaaaaaaalo crnja ali prostim okom nevidljivo... pa još veća agonija....
ili scenarij da je nema, pa prestanete 8dpt sa utrićima, pa vam kasni, pa skužite da ste ipak trudne, pa panika što ste prestale sa utrićima....

i sav taj jad samo zato što se ne želite strpiti još par dana? jednom sam bila takav mazohist, NIKADA VIŠE. 
beta se vadi 14.dpt, testovi su sranje. to je moj stav. jer ja pored utrića imam i terapiju fragminom i stvarno nemam luksuz zezati se.
vama preporučam strpljivost također.
vjerujte mi, ovo mi je 8. beta koju čekam. u ormaru imam par pozitivnih testova i nijednu bebicu. biokemijske. ne želim ih vidit više.

----------


## anđeo sa neba

cure, a šta je sa sexom nakon transfera, recimo meni je danas 8dnt... :Embarassed: 
Ako je želja za keksom jedan od simptoma trudnoće, ja sam trudna ( :Smile: )...

----------


## Pinky

kaže u knjižici za pacijente sa cita - suzdržavanje bar do bete

----------


## anđeo sa neba

> kaže u knjižici za pacijente sa cita - suzdržavanje bar do bete


ajme!!!!!!!!!!!  :Shock:

----------


## Snjeska

:Razz: 


> kaže u knjižici za pacijente sa cita - suzdržavanje bar do bete


 
to vrijedi samo za pacijentice cita :Razz:

----------


## ana 03

haha andele s neba...bas sam i ja to htjela pitat...dobra si preduhitrila si me svaka cast! btw meni je isto 8dan...kad vadis betu? ponedjeljak?

----------


## Pinky

lol snješka, nasmija me dobro!

----------


## cranky

> cure, a šta je sa sexom nakon transfera, recimo meni je danas 8dnt...
> Ako je želja za keksom jedan od simptoma trudnoće, ja sam trudna ()...


Draga moja ja se nisam sexala od prije transfera (sad sam 18 tjedan) jer mi je dr zabranio nakon potvrđene trudnoće.
Šta ste odradili ste odradili  :Wink: 
Mislim da se ne isplati reskirat zbog sexa  :Wink:

----------


## iva77

> cure, a šta je sa sexom nakon transfera, recimo meni je danas 8dnt...
> Ako je želja za keksom jedan od simptoma trudnoće, ja sam trudna ()...


meni dr L u PFC rece suzdrzati se barem 15 dpt
sretno svim cekalicama

----------


## ana 03

no KEKS? a puu!

----------


## mare41

anđeo, pa kaže dr na transferu da se bude bez odnosa do bete.

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Ma slušam ja šta dr kaže, sjećam se da je spominjala keks ali ne znam šta je rekla

----------


## jo1974

:Laughing:  :Laughing: preskočili simptome i prešli na keks ma super ,i mene muči mm neče niti da me pipne ko da sam od stakla pa se boji da ču se slomiti,danas sam mu rekla tužit ču te u strasburu za ljudska prava jer neče da se malo mazimo  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  ludilo,.....

----------


## anđeo sa neba

cranky - pa normalno da neću riskirati! Na betu idem za jedno tjedan dana. 
(.) (.) me više ne bole... sada sam malo "u bedu" zbog toga... PMS bolovi još su tu, onako malo ih ima malo nema... 
Sutra ili prekosutra mi je dan kada bih (po normalnom ciklusu) trebala dobiti vješticu, pa čekam... Mislim da mi je dr rekla da je moguće dobiti i koji dan ranije...
Sva sam nervozna (al baš nervozna, jakoooo), čak sam zapalila cigaretu (istucite me!!!!) :Embarassed:

----------


## crvenkapica77

anđeo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno

vama samo sex  na pameti  .... :Laughing: .da mi je ostat t.da se odmorim od njega  

danas 3dpt  ja non-stop idem na wc  ......i  pritisce kad mokrim  , jako  :Sad: 
jel kome ovak  bilo  ?

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Draga moja ja se nisam sexala od prije transfera (sad sam 18 tjedan) jer mi je dr zabranio nakon potvrđene trudnoće.
> Šta ste odradili ste odradili 
> Mislim da se ne isplati reskirat zbog sexa


 :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock:   18 tjedana bez keksa........ OMG!!!!
Svaka ti čast Cranky....mi se noćas u polusnu pohvatali, zaboravili i na špunte i na postupak...ma na sve... hjuuuuuuuuuuu....majko moja...

----------


## zedra

> anđeo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno
> 
> vama samo sex na pameti .....da mi je ostat t.da se odmorim od njega 
> 
> danas 3dpt ja non-stop idem na wc ......i pritisce kad mokrim , jako 
> jel kome ovak bilo ?


, slažem se za sex...mene već sada strah da ne pokvarim nešto, pa napetsost, bolovi u jajnicima, a još nisam ni počela stimulaciju...A ove naše curke napaljene, majko mila  :Razz: 

kapice, pazi samo da pratiš koliko mokriš, da ne bi bila neka hiperstimulacija...

----------


## Pinky

i ja 3.dpt i ko da nisam nigdi ni bila. ništa......

----------


## crvenkapica77

previse mokrim,  ne znam odakle mi tolika tekucina    :Laughing: 
ne znam ili je  HS ili   upala

pinky   :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## jo1974

mene samo leđa bole,i spavam non-stop a legnem več sam u uspavana,evo i sad se nasilu digla jer bojim se da ne dobijem sindrom spavača :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: ,one cure u prošloj turi samo su pričale o simtopima mi neke posebne sve odreda napaljene juuuuu....

----------


## Pinky

ja brate nisam ni napaljena, ma ništa, apsolutno ništa.... baš sam tužna.... da bar 'oće jajnik da me prožiga, ma ni to  :Sad:

----------


## tiki_a

Ja sam od svog dr-a čula 5 dana apstinencije, poslije može keks - možda zato još nisam T  :Laughing: ...Cure, baš ste me nasmijale.

----------


## jo1974

> ja brate nisam ni napaljena, ma ništa, apsolutno ništa.... baš sam tužna.... da bar 'oće jajnik da me prožiga, ma ni to


pinky ja sam u svom 1ivf imala sve simptome kao da sam trudna aono šipak 0,sad osim leđa ništa i šta sad da vidim kako če ovaj scenarij da se završi a to slijedi za sv.katu,ja svaki puta različite simptome imam :Laughing:

----------


## cranky

> 18 tjedana bez keksa........ OMG!!!!
> Svaka ti čast Cranky....mi se noćas u polusnu pohvatali, zaboravili i na špunte i na postupak...ma na sve... hjuuuuuuuuuuu....majko moja...


Kako stvari stoje bit će tako do 40+ tjedana  :Rolling Eyes:  (iskreno ja uopće nemam volje, valjda od straha)

*Anđeo sa neba* ne brini za (.)(.) meni su se isto skroz ispuhale i skoro pa prestale bolit pa vidi sad  :Wink:

----------


## coolerica

> Draga moja ja se nisam sexala od prije transfera (sad sam 18 tjedan) jer mi je dr zabranio nakon potvrđene trudnoće.


mislim da smo otkrili  zašto si cranky  :Laughing: 
nama je isto rekao dr. ništa do bete a ja sam to i produžila jer sam osjećala neki pritisak pri, jelte, činu..tako da je moj savjet do bete ništa a onda po ćeifu..

----------


## klara

> Kako stvari stoje bit će tako do 40+ tjedana  (iskreno ja uopće nemam volje, valjda od straha)
> ...


Ovo je ok ako nemaš volje. Ali ako te apstinencija frustrira, a trudnoća je uredna, onda ne vidim smisla.  Ali i liječnici se tu razilaze u mišljenjima.  Meni se sviđa pristup da je IVF trudnoća ista kao i bilo koja druga trudnoća.

----------


## crvenkapica77

danas  *4dpt*  ,   ja  dobila upalu mjehura   :Sad: 
moram vadit  UK  i molit Boga  da nije es.coli  
eto kakve sam srece   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Evo i mene na 10dnt. Mogu vam reći da ste mi ubile želju za sexom  :Razz: !
Šalim se... Uglavnom, iako sam pomislila na njega sjetim se vaših odgovora i apstinencija!

----------


## jo1974

ja sam danas doslovce pukla ,očito i keks je tu imao prste,neka nervoza čim sam oči otvorila,popila kavu posvađala se i opet  otišla spavati ,imam sve simptome menge čak sam i bubuljicu dobila a vadim betu tek 24 do tada sigurno ču otiči lalallaaa,užasno mi sporo ovo  vrijeme prolazi  pusa

----------


## diki

> skoro u potpunosti mogu potpisati, osim što su u mene vraćene 2 blastice 5. dan


da se i ja pridružim, transfer bio 16.11. dva odlična zametka i jedan 3-stanični 5. dan ,  crvenkapica77 i Pinky vadim betu kad i vi pa se nadam da će nam 29.11 biti sretan dan  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## ana 03

jo i andele vidim da smo tu negdje s betama...sise me ne bole pristice sam ko u pubertetu dobila-ne pamtim ovakvo lice a vec me par dana muce ko menustralni bolovi i oni me bude pogotovo ako na trbuhu spavam! a trebala bi dobit tek u pon. malo sam konfjuz...a da vam ne pricam ga grizem gore nego moj pas!

----------


## crvenkapica77

29.11   :-d:-d:-d

----------


## sildad

Ajme cure moje ne tražite simptome, ja sam danas u 10.tjednu i nemam niti jedan simptom, ali evo ako ćemo u detalje, nešto ću pronaći za vas. 10. dnt su me probudili užasni menstrualni bolovi, baš ono u svoj svojoj snazi, mislila sam da menstruacija stiže, poslije me još nekoliko dana lagano bolilo, a i sad zna ponekad. Negdje malo prije bete sam nekoliko puta u razmaku od par dana imala seksualne snove  :Embarassed:  (spominjem to, kad već vidim da se o tome ovdje priča), inače ih nemam, možda 2-3 puta godišnje, ali ovaj put su bili baš nekako intenzivni. Grudi su me bolile nekoliko dana iza transfera i onda potpuno prestale, vjerujte mi na riječ, muzla sam ih svaki dan :Laughing: . Držala me nesanica, ali to ne znam da li je od trudnoće ili od nervoze od čekanja bete, ujutro bi se budila u 5 h, a nisam ja baš taj tip koji se rano diže. I naravno to famozno podrigivanje koje sam već spomenula, a počelo je negdje oko 10-11 dnt.

----------


## pirica

> Draga moja ja se nisam sexala od prije transfera (sad sam 18 tjedan) jer mi je dr zabranio nakon potvrđene trudnoće.
> Šta ste odradili ste odradili 
> Mislim da se ne isplati reskirat zbog sexa


kad sam ja ostla T nisam se seksala od 1dc postupka pa do 3mj nakon poroda, eto...

----------


## rikikiki

> kad sam ja ostla T nisam se seksala od 1dc postupka pa do 3mj nakon poroda, eto...


Isto tako i ja  :Laughing: 
I ... preživjeli smo  :Cool:

----------


## linalena

> kad sam ja ostla T nisam se seksala od 1dc postupka pa do 3mj nakon poroda, eto...


samo jedno pitanjce u scezi glede sexa i apstinencije: i moj mm odbija sex još od 20dc prethodnog ciklusa (od kada sam na Dec,) i kako onda sa svježom spermom, kaj ne treba biti svježa, milsim da s mjesec apstinencije nebi nalaz baš bio dobar

----------


## mare41

linalena, apstinencija mora biti 3-5 dana prije punkcije, ne više, svejedno na koji način

----------


## zedra

pa ako ti apstiniraš ne mora i on.. :Cool: 
prije punkcije treba biti par dana apstinencije za muškiće...

----------


## jo1974

> pa ako ti apstiniraš ne mora i on..
> prije punkcije treba biti par dana apstinencije za muškiće...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  X

----------


## ana 03

sta? mm i ja vecer prije punkcije...je spermiogram bio malo losiji al Božek moj,protiv prirode se ne ide  :Smile: ... nego sutra mi je 12dnt  sta mislite o kucnom testu?

----------


## VALERIJA

ja sam danas 9dnt napravila test...i pozitivan je....

----------


## aleksandraj

> ja sam danas 9dnt napravila test...i pozitivan je....


  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravoo

----------


## mayica01

cestitam valerijaa  :Smile: )))))))))))))))

----------


## crvenkapica77

cestitam valerija  !!

----------


## VALERIJA

Hvala vam cure...danas opet pozitivan...i sad čekamo betu za koji dan...dosta s testovima...sretno svima

----------


## sildad

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Čestitam Valerija.

----------


## kiara79

Valerija iskrene čestitke...za mirnu i urednu trudnoću..

----------


## jo1974

čestitke od srca sretno

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Bravo Valerija!!!! 
Meni je danas 12 dnt i nemam snage napraviti test, jutros sam ga gledala i okretala u ruci ali nisam podlegla iskušenju! Beta je za 5 dana!

----------


## Pinky

bravo valerija!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

> pa ako ti apstiniraš ne mora i on..
> prije punkcije treba biti par dana apstinencije za muškiće...


ma meni je problem kaj ja ne bi apstinirala, osim ono kaj se treba od tih nekoliko dana prije punkcije pa koliko treba, ali ne i mjesec dana prije
a on se odreko od sexa od prvog pregleda na 18dc prošlog ciklusa kada smo dogovorili početak

Jel vas odbijaju muški??? Meni je to teško palo jer nisam očekivala 

Svim čekalicama bete velka ~

----------


## alma_itd

Evo da se i ja pridruzim klubu cekalica bete.Meni je ovo drugi postupak ICSI,prosli put beta bila 18 14dnt  :Sad: ,plakala sam kao luda,zalila moj 8stanicni embrion koji se nije uspio izboriti...U ovom drugom postupku oplodjeno 16 stanica,vracen jedan 8 stanicni embrion 3 dan,sad je tek 3 dnt a ja ni o cemu ne razmisljam.Za ostale embrione nista neznam,nisu nam iz bolnice nista javili.Inace postupak je obavljen u Belgiji kao i prvi put.Oni zamrzavaju embrije i prosli put je zamrznut bio samo jedan koji nije kasnije prezivio odmrzavanje.Ovaj put mi je biolog rekao da vec taj dan moze zamrznuti 5 a za ostale ce cekati jos jedan dan da vidi kako ce se razvijati,pa ce ih zamrznuti,tako da nemam pojma koliko ih imamo jos u ''rezervi''.Samo sam dobila Utrogestan od 200mg 3X1 vaginaletu i nista vise.Vidim da su u Hrvatskoj puno detaljniji sa objasnjavanjem samog postupka.Meni je bilo samo svaka dva dana tokom stimulacije vadjenje krvi i echo,punkcija u opstoj anesteziji(opet niko nista ne govori),javili kad da dodjem na vracanje embrija i cao.Betu vadim 29-og a do tad moram cekati sto mi naravno najteze pada.Stomak me bolio 2 dana ali sad je prestao.Grudi bole,ali mislim da je to od hormona.Jos uvijek sam ''normalna'' i ne razmisljam ni o cemu,nadam se da cu u tom raspolozenju ostati do "'dana D"'.Iz onog prvog postupka sam vidjela da od mene ne zavisi nista i ako onaj ''gore'' odluci pozitivno i beta ce takva biti.Drzim fige svim cekalicama bete i cestitke svim trudnicama.

----------


## alma_itd

> da se i ja pridružim, transfer bio 16.11. dva odlična zametka i jedan 3-stanični 5. dan ,  crvenkapica77 i Pinky vadim betu kad i vi pa se nadam da će nam 29.11 biti sretan dan


I ja se pridruzujem vasoj grupici za 29.11. :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

alma, dobro došla u našu, već poveću grupu 29.11. ! nadam se da će nam svima biti jako sretan dan!

linalena, reci svom mužu da NE SMIJE apstinirati toliko, apstinencija prije punkcije mora biti od 2 do max 5 dana. dakle, neka se gospon posexa ili masturbira, ali apstinencija pred punkciju, ponavljam mora biti od 2.-5 dana. nakon svega kroz šta ti prolaziš vrlo je neodgovorno od njega da vam umanjuje šanse sa tolikom apstinencijom. pa nije se prijavio u svećenike, pobogu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

jao koliko beta  29.11   :Very Happy: 
SRETNO  NAM  !
alma  sike bole od  utrogestana  
linalena  meni nikako nije bilo do sexa , sve me nesto bolilo  :Rolling Eyes: 
  4-5dana prije punkcije a znala sam da  plivaci moraju bit svjezi, pa je mm  to odradio sam   :Grin: .....

pinky sta mislis, jesu nam se mrvice smestile vec   ??  :Zaljubljen: 

anđeo   htjela si radit test 8dpt  a sad neces  12pt   :Smile: .....a ako mozes ti cekaj betu,~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno

----------


## mrvica7

valerija od srca ti čestitam i želim ti što ugodniju i lakšu trudnoću ...meni je danas 12 dpt i jutros sam radila test i negativan je, tako da čisto sumnjam da će sutra biti pozitivan, jednostavno, ništa od naše t...

----------


## mayica01

mrvica zao mi je ..ali evo ja sam zivi dokaz da ne treba vjerovati testovima..10dt sam ga napravila i bio je negativan a jos 10dana poslje vadila krv i u potpisu vidis kolika mi je beta bila..zato pricekaj jos malo..

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Valerija* čestitam!!!!! 
Cure moje MM je uveo veto na keks...danas počinje njegova apstinencija...a planirana punkcije je u srijedu...  Iako se meni 4 dana čini previše, po vašim riječima je to sasvim OK...

----------


## aneri

Šumskovoće, ja sam na pukciji dan prije tebe, to znači da ćemo skupa trtariti do bete. :Shock:

----------


## Pinky

cure, počela sam vas voditi na odbrojavanju, pa vas molim da povirite  malo tamo, javite nam u kojoj ste fazi i što prije obogatite našu listu  trudnica  :Heart:

----------


## venddy

bok cure, prvi put sam tu, naravno sa zajedničkom temom. Moj ET bio je 17.11. a betu vadim 30.11. Svima koje čekate betu želim naravno što veću. Pusa :Heart:

----------


## mrvica7

mayica, hvala ti  :Heart: , ali vidjet ćemo, mada čisto sumnjam  :Crying or Very sad: , javila sam se dr.-u i sljedeći postupak je u drugom mjesecu, a onda će mi dati i jaču terapiju, nadam se i uspješniju...svima od srca želim uspjeh i da bude što više trudnica  :Saint:  :Heart: ...

----------


## linalena

Mrvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jo1974

eto i mene 12dnt test minus ko kuča malo me štreca u srcu ,ali ja se nedam,mm kaže to test ne valja ,idem vaditi betu 24 mada se ne nadam previše,pozz za sve čekalice i želim vam pozitivne bete

----------


## mrvica7

> eto i mene 12dnt test minus ko kuča malo me štreca u srcu ,ali ja se nedam,mm kaže to test ne valja ,idem vaditi betu 24 mada se ne nadam previše,pozz za sve čekalice i želim vam pozitivne bete



isto tako i razumijem te potpuno....drži mi se draga...

----------


## mrvica7

linić, hvala ti draga  :Kiss:

----------


## ana 03

evo da i ovdje javim da nam je Betica 164.30 14dnt. jo1974 nemojte se razocaravat znam da je svaki poraz tezak al isto tako daje jos vise snage za pobjedu  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

jo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu~~~~~~~~~~~
ana  cestitam !! :Very Happy: 
svima  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~koji  cekaju betu!

meni danas 8dpt   i imam takav osjecaj  da   od ovoga nista  , nisam od volje

----------


## Snjeska

Ja danas napravila test, 9.dnt sa poslijepodnevnim urinom (gdje mi je pamet bila?!) i dobila veliki, debeli minus.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ajme snjeska,  na tvom mjestu   ja ga ne bi ni racunala, em je 9dpt  em je popodnevni  urin......

----------


## Snjeska

Ne računam ga ni ja  :Smile: 

znala sam da je prerano, još popodnevni...ali ja ne znam čuvati test u torbici a MM navalio da ga danas kupimo i eto... :Smile: 

Drugi će biti bolji  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

test vas može samo dodatno ubedirati, iz više razloga:

- test žene uvijek rade ranije pa im se dogodi par stvari:
 - vide blijedu crtu i šize do bete jel trudnoća ili nije
 - vide minus i šize do bete jel trudnoća ili nije
 - vide ogroman plus i to je to.

scenarij br.3 je na žalost toliko rijedak (kad se test radi ranije, a u principu one koje ga rade, rade ga par dana ranije) da apsolutno ne preporučujem test. jedino ako volite šizit...

----------


## Snjeska

> test vas može samo dodatno ubedirati, iz više razloga:
> 
> - test žene uvijek rade ranije pa im se dogodi par stvari:
> - vide blijedu crtu i šize do bete jel trudnoća ili nije
> - vide minus i šize do bete jel trudnoća ili nije
> - vide ogroman plus i to je to.
> 
> scenarij br.3 je na žalost toliko rijedak (kad se test radi ranije, a u principu one koje ga rade, rade ga par dana ranije) da apsolutno ne preporučujem test. jedino ako volite *šizit*...


Pinky, uopće ne šizim.
Ja osjećam upravo suprotno onome što je test pokazao.
Vidjet ćemo za par dana da li se varam, ali zaista sam prilično uvjerena...

----------


## nataša

pitanje : gdje si dajem Decapeptiyl 0,1 s.c. ( tako piše) ono 5. dan nakon transfera? može u trbuh kao i gonale?!

----------


## Šiškica

> pitanje : gdje si dajem Decapeptiyl 0,1 s.c. ( tako piše) ono 5. dan nakon transfera? može u trbuh kao i gonale?!


Da. Isto kao i Gonale i Menopure u trbuh. Iglica je tanka al malo više preče.

----------


## nataša

> Da. Isto kao i Gonale i Menopure u trbuh. Iglica je tanka al malo više preče.


 thx, dear

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Ma i ja napravila test 12 dnt i negativan i da znate samo kako sam ga radila... Nisam mogla piškiti, pa sam popila pola litre vode i uspjela urinirati, možda svega 0,03 i sve to oko 16 sati... 
Normalno, ubedirana sam totalno i u scenariju broj 2. MM je poludio što sam ga napravila... On kaže da je siguran da test nije u redu. betu idem vaditi za 2-3 dana, ali sam totalno u bedu... Utriće stavljam i M ne dolazi (prošli put mi je došlo i preko utrića, pa se još malkice nadam)...

----------


## Snjeska

anđeo sa neba, nije gotovo dok beta ne kaže da je gotovo  :Smile: 
drži se i ponašaj kao da test nije ni postojao  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

anđeo mozes   komotno  betu radit  14dpt....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bete  nase~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ana 03

andelak nemoj se bedirat- kak je netko napisao trudne smo dok se suprotno ne dokaze

----------


## venddy

ana 03 čestitam od srca za betu, najljepša moguća vjest na forumu i želim nam je svima ,
inače slažem se sa pinky koliko god bile nestrpljive bolje iz psiho preventive preskočit preuranjeni test i ipak sačekat 13,14 dpt za betu

----------


## alma_itd

> pitanje : gdje si dajem Decapeptiyl 0,1 s.c. ( tako piše) ono 5. dan nakon transfera? može u trbuh kao i gonale?!


Ja nakon punkcije dobila samo utrogestan da koristim i to sve do vadjenja bete,a decapeptiyl sam koristila tokom stimulacije.Da li je to standard da se koristi ili ti je to posebno propisano?

----------


## alma_itd

> anđeo sa neba, nije gotovo dok beta ne kaže da je gotovo 
> drži se i ponašaj kao da test nije ni postojao


I ja potpisujem ovo.Beta je jedini pravi pokazatelj.Nista testovi.Testovi,fuj to.

----------


## jo1974

ja idem ujutro vaditi betu da več završim sa ovom pričom,dan prije ili poslije mislim neigra nikakvu ulogu,makar ču znati načemu sam i da prestanem več sa ovim lopticama,nenadam se ničemu javim vam ako dobijem nalaze sutra poslije podne pozz

----------


## anđeo sa neba

vidim ja jo1974 tko ne spava...  :Smile:  Neće san na oči...

----------


## jo1974

> vidim ja jo1974 tko ne spava...  Neće san na oči...


da draga moja muče nas ove more nikako san na oči a, cice bole ko da če mljeko svaki čas naiči na dam se da če nas u bliskoj budučnosti vako budne držati naše bebice a ne betice,pozz

----------


## mrvica7

vibram vam curke za velike brojke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
naša priča je za sada gotova, ponovni postupak u veljači....mislila sam da ću puno lakše ovo podnijeti, ali je bilo j....o teško i još uvijek je....a proći će...sad me već počinju jajnici boliti i mislim da ću dobiti za dan dva m...ma najteže mi je zato što su svi simptomi navodili da će uspjeti i samo preko noći je sve nestalo i sutradan na testu onaj prokleti -...mislim da ću se za sljedeći put malo ležernije pripremiti i ne očekivati previše i mogu se samo moliti da se uspiju oploditi js, jer ovaj put od njih 6, samo 1 je bila oplođena...

----------


## Charlie

> Ja nakon punkcije dobila samo utrogestan da koristim i to sve do vadjenja bete,a decapeptiyl sam koristila tokom stimulacije.Da li je to standard da se koristi ili ti je to posebno propisano?


*alma_itd* standard je nakon punkcije i transfera utrogestani 3x2, a injekcije choragona (ili brevactida) i decapeptyla se nakon transfera dobivaju samo u nekim klinikama.

*Čestitke novim trudnicama, studeni je sretan mjesec!!!!
*

----------


## Pinky

mrvice  :Love:  :Love:  baš mi je žao

snješka, svaka čast ako te ne ubedira, mene uvijek je

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~jo za beturinu!!!

svima nama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Drage moje, jutros dobila vješticu!!!  :Crying or Very sad: 
Sutra za svaki slučaj idem vaditi betu, ali eto... tako je moralo biti...

----------


## ana 03

andelak ne zove se bez razloga vjestica!par dana tuge a onda u novu borbu s jos vecim razlogom za pobjedom

----------


## Pinky

:Love:  :Love: 
a joj anđeo i mervice baš mi je žao

meni 9.dpt i menstrualni bolovi  :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

anđeo  i mrvice   :Love:  :Love: 

pinky   nemoj mislit na pms,  iš iš iš  menga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tjesim te  a i samoj  mi je tako  od juce   sam luda  :Rolling Eyes: 
sike bole  uzasno,  ne znam sta da mislim, od danas pa nadalje,  mi je svaki odlazak na wc  muka...sto ako vidim krv......uh....iš iš negativne misli
 da menga nam  ne dođe  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da bar  stigemo napravit  betu  bez krvi  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
jos  6 dana  !!!! 

pinky   :Heart:

----------


## jo1974

a ja sam ostala tek sad šokirana kad je mm donio nalaz i laba ,rezultat 8.41 po referentnim intervalima ja sam trudna isto tvrdi i moja soc.doktorica gin.,za dva dana idem opet vaditi betu,zvala lučingera kaže ničem da se ne nadam ali da obavezno izvadim betu i sad sam tek u totalnom šoku,ponalazima na ispisu piše ovako 
3.tj.gest. 5.8-71.2
4tj.gest.9.5-750  itd.ja 8.41
e tek sad sam luda a jutros nisam uopče niti stavila vaginalete jer ja sam mislila to je to pozz javinm

----------


## Pinky

jo, nastavi sa utrićima, ali na žalost, mislim da je to biokemijska  :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

> a joj anđeo i mervice baš mi je žao
> 
> meni 9.dpt i menstrualni bolovi


Menstrualni bolovi mogu biti i znak trudnoce...meni je u prirodnoj trudnoci bilo tako. Svaki dan boli za poludit, a menge nema. Onda se testirala i bio +. Meni je siguran znak vjestice prist na bradi, ostalo nista.

----------


## crvenkapica77

prist na bradi  ???  aaaaaaaaaa  :Shock:  :Shock:   imam  3 velika

----------


## aleksandraj

Ma ja imam uvik, cili zivot samo jedan veliki koji bez greske izadje svaki put pred vjesticu...ostale ne racunam. A i pristevi mogu znaciti trudnocu (mislim odjednom izlaze, a prije ih nije bilo). Meni ovaj bas dio pms-a.

----------


## crvenkapica77

hmm  i meni izađe jedan veci pred mengu  , a sad  ih imam  4-5  ,  i nisu svi izbili isti dan,  nego svaki dan jedan novi.....

----------


## aleksandraj

da nece biti curica..tako babe kazu

----------


## ana 03

he he ja nisam imala pristeve od puberteta (osim jedane mrcine pred svaku mengu) a onda najedanput stotine po licu  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ana,  kad si pocela  dobivat te bubuljice  na licu  , koji dpt ?

----------


## alma_itd

Danas 6dnt,grudi bole na dodir,a stomak je prestao boliti.Ne znam sta da mislim.Prosli put me je vise stomak bolio i 8-og dnt sam dobila mengu.Hm,ne smijem da se nadam da se ne razocaram.Sreca pa idem za dva dana na put pa necu grickati nokte i buljiti u kalendar.Ovo cekanje me izludjuje.

----------


## Darkica

> a ja sam ostala tek sad šokirana kad je mm donio nalaz i laba ,rezultat 8.41 po referentnim intervalima ja sam trudna isto tvrdi i moja soc.doktorica gin.,za dva dana idem opet vaditi betu,zvala lučingera kaže ničem da se ne nadam ali da obavezno izvadim betu i sad sam tek u totalnom šoku,ponalazima na ispisu piše ovako 
> 3.tj.gest. 5.8-71.2
> 4tj.gest.9.5-750  itd.ja 8.41
> e tek sad sam luda a jutros nisam uopče niti stavila vaginalete jer ja sam mislila to je to pozz javinm


*jo1974*, nemoj prestati s vaginaletama! nastavi ih i dalje stavljati dok ne izvadiš drugu betu...nikad se ne zna. Sretno, draga!

----------


## ana 03

pa negdje oko sredine 7-8 dan uglavnom sad se smirilo(ima ih još par al su se osusili već) ja sam mislila da je to od lezenja i nisam bila vani na zraku pa da je od toga... sutra se nadam duploj beti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snjeska

jo, draga, mala je to betica, ipak šaljem ogromne vibre da naraste i rezultira malom bebačicom <3 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ja, ako budem trudna, dat cu djetetu ime Milka, i završiti trudnoću sa +35kg  :Sad:

----------


## venddy

meni je danas 6dpt i danas osjećam sve simptome koje ja inače osjećam prije M. Tupa bol u lijevom jajniku, pritisak u stomaku i češči odlazak na wc. baš me je rastužilo, cijeli dan sam nervoza. izgleda da neću dočekati ni vađenje bete

----------


## mrvica7

jo draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
meni vec dva dana ujutro bolovi kao da cu dobiti i ništa još, ni traga, a čekati ću još do kraja tjedna pa ćemo vidjeti...
Pinky, kako si nam ti?...

----------


## The Margot

Bok svima,
ja sam tu totalno nova. Nikada nisam škicala na forume iako sam u istoj priči - kao i vi sve ostale - već skoro 5 godina. 

Uglavnom, htjela sam podijeliti jedno svoje iskustvo vezano za punkciju: imala sam 7 ili 8 folikulića, ne znam više. Punktirali su mi samo jedan jajnik jer mi je drugi bio čudno smješten (a to su skužili tek na punkciji)  i bilo bi prebolno i pravo mučenje bez anestezije. Ja - kao prava frajerica - nisam niti pomišljala na anesteziju. Možda da svatko pita na UZV - kada ide prvi puta - da li dr preporučuje anesteziju ili ne. Ovako ja o tome pojima nisam imala (o tome kako mi je jajnik smješten) pa sam dobila manji br jajnih stanica, a time i manju šansu za oplodnju. Ipak, uspjeli smo dobiti 1 embrij; veli dr da se malo slabije razvija, ali mi se nadamo da će se ipak - KONAČNO -  uhvatiti.

A što se tiče mirovanja nakon trf - apsolutno sam protiv zaležavanja u krevet jer se čovjek tako samo deprimira i histerizira. Ok, je šetnjica, kavice, mini špežice (ne krcati se sa vrećicama)... Ja sam rekla ne kućanskim poslovima - moj muž pere veš, usisava, pere suđe. Ja kuham i uglavnom mi je to jedino što radim po kući.
Osim toga, kažu lječnici da strogo mirovanje nikada nije dovedeno u vezu sa povoljnim ishodom postupka. 

Držim vam svima fige - sretno forumašice  :Smile: ))

Margot

----------


## The Margot

Joj da, i još nešto; ja sam luda za kavom. (mislim, prije sam pila 2-3 šalice denevno, ujutro ne mogu otvoriti oči bez kave ...)  Znam da je sebično i da bih trebala je možda potpuno izbaciti, ali ja sam našla kompromisno rješenje - pijem kavu bez kofeina. 

Ima li kavomana ovdje? Kako podnosite izbacivanje kave kada krenete u postupak IVF-a? 

I nemojte mi samo pliz reći - sve je lako kada znaš zašto to radiš... Mislim, sigurno ima nekoga ovdje ko traži zamjenu za kavu, ne?

----------


## rajvos

Drage suborke,
danas mi je 12 dpt(ako se dan transfera racuna kao 0 dan) a 17 od štoperice,od noćas mi počeli lagani bolovi u stomaku,kao pred m,to mi počelo stvarati strasnu nervozu i napravim test,kad ono pozitivan,doduše druga crtica malo blijeđa,sutra ču raditi betu,šta mislite ima li nade?

----------


## zedra

rajvos, pa to je TO! cestitam! ~~~~~~~~a veliku betu!!

----------


## Kadauna

pozitivan je test trudnoća i ne može biti lažno pozitivan (makar i blijeda crta - koja je po meni normalna u ranoj trudnoći  :Smile: ) naravno ako nisi primila u zadnjih 5 dana choragon, ovitrelle, brectavid ili slično. 

Ja čestitam na trudnoći i očekujem sutra lijepu troznamenkastu betu.......................

----------


## rajvos

Ne,zadnih 17 dana nisam ništa uzimala  osim utrogestana,hvala na lijepim željama,i ja se sutra nadam velikoj beti

----------


## Cannisa

ravajos čestitke na crtici, i vibrice za betu
meni je danas 5dnt i sva sam nekako tužna i cmoljim, hm do sada mi nikada nije bilo tako. Jel može Brevactid potaknut tako raspoloženje?

----------


## Pinky

ooooooo rajvos, to je to!!!!!!!!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za beturinu!!

canissa, cmoljim i ja cilo ovo vrime od transfera

----------


## Cannisa

Znači, nisam jedna....

----------


## Pinky

margot, dobro nam došla i što prije otišla na trudnice!

ja nisam neki kavoman, ali volim popiti jednu ujutro, pa sad isto pijem bezkofeinsku.
teže mi pada nepušenje lol

----------


## ana 03

rajvos i meni je pokazao test tanku labavu crticu-pa je bilo to to. evo danas je beta 383!!! (transfer je bio 9.11)

----------


## crvenkapica77

rajvos  cestitam  !!!   
eh da je meni ugledat  drugu  crticu pa makar  bila  najsvijetlija  i najtanja na svijetu , crtica je crtica    

ja se nisam odrekla  jutarnje kavice  , pijem tursku  sa mlijekom    :Smile: 
cmoljim i ja   :Grin:

----------


## Pinky

> rajvos  cestitam  !!!   
> eh da je meni ugledat  drugu  crticu pa makar  bila  najsvijetlija  i najtanja na svijetu , crtica je crtica


ko što bi ameri rekli - pazi šta želiš!
ja imam još u ormaru 4 testa sa tankim crticama koje se nikada u bebe nisu pretvorili već su otišli kao biokemijske.
stoga, žao mi je, ali svaka crtica ne znači trudnoću.

----------


## Bab

Joj, nažalost moram  :Sad:  se složit sa našom Pinky...
ja isto imam doma tri testića sa crticama različitih debljina koje su isto kao i kod Pinky sve redom postale biokemijske.

Nadam se i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz sveg srca da sve tanke crtice odsada pa nadalje budu zdrave i uredne trudnoće...

Rajvos, jedva čekamo sutra tvoju ß...nek bude oooogroooomnaaaaa :Heart: 

i svim ostalim čekalicama želim da ih ß razvesele ko nikada dosad!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Joj da, i još nešto; ja sam luda za kavom. (mislim, prije sam pila 2-3 šalice denevno, ujutro ne mogu otvoriti oči bez kave ...) Znam da je sebično i da bih trebala je možda potpuno izbaciti, ali ja sam našla kompromisno rješenje - pijem kavu bez kofeina. 
> 
> Ima li kavomana ovdje? Kako podnosite izbacivanje kave kada krenete u postupak IVF-a? 
> 
> I nemojte mi samo pliz reći - sve je lako kada znaš zašto to radiš... Mislim, sigurno ima nekoga ovdje ko traži zamjenu za kavu, ne?


ja bez kofeina dobijem migrenu...za vrijeme postupka pijem 3 u 1 pa sto bude (i 1x dnevno)

----------


## venddy

i ja se još pomalo nadam da su ovi užasni PMS simptomi možda id Brevactida koji sam jučer primila. da li je to moguće, da li je netko imao kakve reakcije na njega?

----------


## The Margot

Hehe, hvala Pinky i  aleksandraj  :Smile:  Nadajmo se svi da ćemo ovdje provesti jako malo vremena i preseliti se u drugu rubriku  :Smile:  
A što se tiče cigareta, bila sam teški ovisnik o duhanu - nekada davno. Niti sama ne znam kako sam prestala. Ne fali mi nikotin, ali mogu zapaliti uz kavicu i cugu kad se nadem sa mojim curama u zg što je par puta godišnje.

----------


## Pinky

10. dpt. uz menstrualne bolove evo i tragova krvi. doduše tamno smeđih, ali....
da se furam da je implantacjsko? jedino mi to preostaje...

----------


## Dodirko

daj se ufuraj da je implantacijsko....   :Love:   :Heart:  :Heart: 

Mislim na Tebe.

----------


## Bebel

> daj se ufuraj da je implantacijsko....   
> 
> Mislim na Tebe.


x
Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je implantacijsko  :Heart:

----------


## venddy

pridružujem se da je implatacijsko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

mislim da ću sutra ići vaditi betu, ako do tada ne prokrvarim totalno

----------


## crvenkapica77

pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~mislim na tebe

----------


## ksena28

pinkušo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mislim i ja na tebe!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pinky

hvala vam cure moje drage  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

ajme pinky,pa naravno da je implatacijsko...pa kaj bi drugo bilo... :Heart:

----------


## linalena

> Ima li kavomana ovdje? Kako podnosite izbacivanje kave kada krenete u postupak IVF-a? 
> 
> I nemojte mi samo pliz reći - sve je lako kada znaš zašto to radiš... Mislim, sigurno ima nekoga ovdje ko traži zamjenu za kavu, ne?



Ja sam grozan kavoman, a od kada imamo aparat za espresso kavu sam hmm kako da to opišem, više mi nije najdraži kućanski aparat perilica suđa već moj kave aparat. I joj sada kada vidim da bi trebala manje ili ček niš piti kavice, joj pa nemrem ja tak




> mislim da ću sutra ići vaditi betu, ako do tada ne prokrvarim totalno


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ za veelku betu

----------


## mrvica7

Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<3<3<3<3  :Kiss: 
meni je danas stigla vještica i moje dvoumljenje je završeno, definitivno sljedeći postupak u drugom mjesecu i boli me kao kad sam završila sa punkcijom, ali meni su inače m bolne....sad moram nastaviti sa ispitima i stiže nam najljepši blagdan u godini Božić i nadam se da ćemo bar otputovati na 7 dana, baš mi je to potrebno, da malo odemo negdje...
ja sam samo ujutro pila kavu i to moku, jer su kave iz aparata najjače, a ova moka je dosta dosta slabija...
i čestitam novim trudnicama  :Kiss: ...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Pinky*, vibram da nije krenulo nikakvo jako krvarenje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

*Mrvice*,  :Sad: , ali plan za dalje je odličan!

Meni je danas tek 2.dnt i jako sam  :Cool: , a znam da neće biti tako za 10 dana

----------


## ana 03

i ja prvu kavu pijem crnu s mlijekom.pa onda jednu iz aparata,pa popodnevna crna s mlijekom i predvecer nekad ne ako netko dode opet iz aparata! pa da sad vidimo! cim oci otvorim imam 15min rok da kavu popijem inace glava kolje! sad cu smanjit na dvije al jutarnju ne diram  :Very Happy:  ta mi uljepsava car jutra

----------


## Pinky

evo, za sada se krvarenje nije ponovilo. nisam išla ni vaditi betu niti sam pravila test. odlučila sam da ću danas mantrat u krevetu lol
ne znam, priznajem da sam razočarana i da mi je se teško ufuravati da je to bilo implantacijsko, a s druge strane, nikad mi se nije dogodilo da krvarim pa stanem pa dobijem.
uffff
11.dpt....

----------


## kiara79

pinky je trudna,pinky je trudna..laaaaaalaaalaaaa... :Wink:

----------


## pirica

*pinky* mala točkasta krvarenja nise ne uobičajena za T, mislim da je *andeam* imala nešto slično 9dpt
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Pinky*, mislim da ipak smiješ potiho veseliti, dok ne izvadiš betu, a onda glasno. Ninochka je isto imala malo krvarenje, kao početak m. i taj dan je sva očajna radila test koji je bio + (dakle, nije bilo nikakvo implantacijsko, nego hematomčić)

----------


## Pinky

ma imam test doma, ali gade mi se i neću ga raditi. odlučila sam danas ležuckati, odmarati, molit boga da ne procurim i ne brinuti se.
ne znam trebam li baš mirovati, ali nekako mislim da je pametnije.
sutra idem vaditi betu.

a sve što čitam po netu o implantacijskom je više nego ludo lol ne znaš jel pišu o implantacijskom ili menzisu... ajme.

----------


## pirica

odmaraj, pogotovo jer se može radit o hematomu

----------


## crvenkapica77

drago mi je pinky  da je krvarenje stalo  :Love: 
ja  osjecam da cu procurit svaki tren, onaj osjecaj  pms,   evo do kraja dana sigurno.....
i ja betu radim  ujutro ,  to sam juce odlucila, ako ce bit  sta pokazat ce,pa makar i  20.......
i   nimalo se ne nadam nicemu ,ali sretno nam~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnneMary

pinky i crvenkapice  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ želim vam plusić!

----------


## jo1974

evo moja trudnoća je završila kao bijokemijska trudnoća ,više sreče sljedečeg puta,sretno svim čekalicama pozz

----------


## Darkica

> evo moja trudnoća je završila kao bijokemijska trudnoća ,više sreče sljedečeg puta,sretno svim čekalicama pozz


 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## rajvos

pinky,lako moguče da je implatacijsk
ja danas 13dpt vadila betu-89,7

----------


## Pinky

jo baš mi je žao  :Love:  :Love: 
ali kazu da je to dobar znak

rajvos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

svima nama slijedećima  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

> pinky i crvenkapice  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ želim vam plusić!


X veliki kao kuća!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše beturine!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

Rajvos, čestitam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ovo je danas 13 dan nakon transfera, a kad si imala punkciju? odnosno koliko dana nakon punkcije si imala transfer?

----------


## Sela

> pinky,lako moguče da je implatacijsk
> ja danas 13dpt vadila betu-89,7


Cestitam *Rajvos*!!!Trudna si!
*Jo* zao mi je,ali imas jako puno sansi sljedeci puta!!!Sljedeci puta ce se garant bebica ukopat ko mala krtica!

----------


## Sela

[QUOTE=AuroraBlu;1752113
Meni je danas tek 2.dnt i jako sam  :Cool: , a znam da neće biti tako za 10 dana[/QUOTE]

Odlicno si krenula,a za 10 dana ce biti najbolje!!!!!!pusa

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj poludila sam bez  foruma ovih par sati   ....

11dpt  i imam  sluzavu krv    :Rolling Eyes: 
sutra  vadim betu   
i da,  imam e.coli  :Mad:   , stigli nalazi

----------


## Jesen82

> joj poludila sam bez  foruma ovih par sati   ....
> 
> 11dpt  i imam  sluzavu krv   
> sutra  vadim betu   
> i da,  imam e.coli   , stigli nalazi


ja ti od srca, od srca želim sutra prekrasnu betu bez obzira ne to neko glupo krvaruckanje i tragove..i tebi i pinkyce... Citašice moje :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala    jesen        :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

crvenkapice,pinky za ogromne beturine~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

ja sutra opet na UZV...
Rajvos..čestitam.. :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

> crvenkapice,pinky za ogromne beturine~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ja sutra opet na UZV...
> Rajvos..čestitam..


 curke sorry,ja mislila da pišem na odbrojavanju :Shock: ...zbunjola... :Embarassed:

----------


## ana 03

crvenkapice i pinky sutra-sretno! nego zna li tko kad je prvi uvz bakon tete bete? meni su rekli u Petrovoj da ponovim B 23 dnt i da onda kad je dobijem dodem na UVZ to je 24-25dnt. da li ste bile ranije? ili je to to za 1 UVZ?

----------


## Bebel

> odmaraj, pogotovo jer se može radit o hematomu


Pinky, potpisujem piricu (kod mene je bilo tako) i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

*pinky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sve znaš

----------


## rajvos

> Rajvos, čestitam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ovo je danas 13 dan nakon transfera, a kad si imala punkciju? odnosno koliko dana nakon punkcije si imala transfer?


Kadauna,treči dan mi je bio transfer,dakle ova beta je 16 dan od punkcije

----------


## zedra

Crvenkapice, Pinky~~~~~~~objema za veeliku betu!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

svima hvala koji su navijali za mene i slali vibrice   :Heart: 
ali  nista ovaj put   :Sad: 
beta cista  0
juce  malo krvi,  jutros  prava krv.....odmah sam znala,  nisam ni trebala ovaj nalaz.....
2 ivf=  dobri embriji=  i  sipak  !!   kako -zasto?  
jako sam tuzna i razocarana  .....

svima koji cekaju betu zelim vise srece ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## ana 03

crvenkapa znam da ce trebat proci par dana da se raspolozis ali proci ce i to kao i pitanje zasto...dobit ces vise volje nakon poraza za pobjedu,sto god mi napisali-nece pomoci znam to,ali imas pravo bit tuzna samo zelim da sto prije to prode  :Sad:

----------


## jo1974

žao mi je crvenkapice ali kako kažu šta te neubije to te ojača ,ja sam tek danas pukla cijeli dan samo slušam si pjesme iz moje makedonije :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nensi

Smiješ biti tužna, ali nemoj predugo. Poslije kiše uvijek dođe sunce. Znam kako Ti je jer sam puno puta imala takav završetak i skoro sam odustala. Napravila sam pauzu od skoro dvije godine i odlučila da se neću samo tako odreći svojeg sna i eto ostvario mi se. Prošli mjesec smo ponovno krenuli u postupak (8 IVF i to polustimulirani) i evo malo srce  kuca. Još smo na početku, ali mojoj sreći nema kraja. 
Zato budi hrabra

----------


## Sela

*Crvenkapice*
zao mi je... :Sad:

----------


## tlatincica

Jo1974 for you  :Heart: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ff8i71FWniA  :Smile:

----------


## morskavila

Crvenkapice znam da je tuga sada velika ... ali doći će i tvoje vrijeme i tada će sreća biti neizmjerna!  

Hrabro dalje!

----------


## Snjeska

I moja beta čista 0  :Sad:

----------


## Sela

> I moja beta čista 0


 Curke Kapica i ti Snjeska samo hrabro,ustat cete i ravno naprijed! u nove postupke do cilja!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> I moja beta čista 0


 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Smiješ biti tužna, ali nemoj predugo. Poslije kiše uvijek dođe sunce. Znam kako Ti je jer sam puno puta imala takav završetak i skoro sam odustala. Napravila sam pauzu od skoro dvije godine i odlučila da se neću samo tako odreći svojeg sna i eto ostvario mi se. Prošli mjesec smo ponovno krenuli u postupak (8 IVF i to polustimulirani) i evo malo srce kuca. Još smo na početku, ali mojoj sreći nema kraja. 
> Zato budi hrabra


x

----------


## Snjeska

> 


Bit će bolje...

----------


## jo1974

> Jo1974 for you 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ff8i71FWniA


 :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

snješka, kapica, jo, drage moje, doći će i vaš dan! ni ja nisam vjerovala, a bome još ne vjerujem, ali izgleda da je stigao.
želim da vam dođe što prije  :Heart:

----------


## jo1974

> snješka, kapica, jo, drage moje, doći će i vaš dan! ni ja nisam vjerovala, a bome još ne vjerujem, ali izgleda da je stigao.
> želim da vam dođe što prije


pinky sretno i školski mazi i uživaj ,zasluženo :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## venddy

snješka, jo i crvenkapice jako mi žao i želim vam da što prije stignete do svog sna. Pinky čestitam od srca na lijepim vjestima

----------


## The Margot

Ja ne razumijem, jednostano ne razumijem... Bila sam tako cool nakon transfera i spavala sam 12 sati dnevno. Kao da mi se veliki teret skinuo sa srca... Tako je bilo prvih 7 dana. Sada polako ludim i osjećam onaj prokleti pritisak u križima kao pred menzis i evo nisam spavala skoro cijelu noć U čet. idem vaditi betu - ako je uopće dočekam.

Nema pravila, pretpostavljam  da su simptomi kod svake žene drugačiji, neke imaju bolove, neke nemaju, neke imaju čak i krvarenja, a na kraju ime je beta pozitivna.. 

Kako mi to uopće sve izdržimo a da ne poludimo? E kad bi muškarci to trebali prolaziti :Shock:

----------


## Marnie

jo, crvenkapica i snješka baš mi je žao, ali i vaš vlakić je negdje na putu do vaše stanice  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> jo, crvenkapica i snješka baš mi je žao, ali i vaš vlakić je negdje na putu do vaše stanice


 
x

----------


## mary26

meni je 4dnt. ne mogu reći da sam se pretjerano pazila i stalno ležala jer nisam. šetala sam, radila malo po kući, ali se nisam naprezala. prvi i drugi dan sam se osjećala super, bila sam sretna, malo me boluckao trbuh ko za vrijeme PMS-a, ali uglavnom, bila sam si super. jučer me nešto "uhvatilo", ne znam objasniti što, ali sam cijeli dan bila cmoljava, ljuta... jednostavno sam se osjećala prazno (ko da su mi moje srećice nekuda zbrisale). bolove još tu i tamo osjećam, ali nije ništa strašno, doktor je rekao da je to od utrića. inače, menstruaciju dobivam 26.ili 27. dan. nikad mi u životu nije kasnila. betu vadim 6.12., ako prije ne procurim (2.12. ili 3.12.). mislila sam da će ona praznina od jučer proći, ali nije. u biti, nakon transfera sam se osjećala ko "mama", a sad se ne osjećam tako... ;-( u ponedjeljak idem na posao, možda će mi to zaokupiti malo misli...  :Sad:  Tužna sam do bola, a nemam razloga biti!!!!

----------


## sandric

[QUOTE=The Margot;1753682] Sada polako ludim i osjećam onaj prokleti pritisak u križima kao pred menzis i evo nisam spavala skoro cijelu noć.
Može biti mnogo dobar znak  :Smile:  I meni je bilo tako u drugoj sedmici čekanja do bete. Jaki bolovi kao pred ciklus, trčkarala sam svaki minut u kupatilo jer sam imala osjećaj da će sve krenuti iz mene. Kako je bol bio jači tako je moja nada za uspjehom sve više tonula. Ali kako dođe tako i prestade za par dana i dođoh do bete. Dalje se sve vidi u potpisu.
Sad smo sve veći i veći ( po 800gr. ) i guramo se u maminom stomaku po cjelu noć i dan. 
Svim čekalicama bete želim sve najljepše  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Cure meni je danas 7dnt i kroz noge a pogotovo u bedrima osjećam strujanje krvi, pa je li to moguće mislim takav je osjećaj. Mene kad imam mengu znaju boljet bedra, kao da nateknu, sad je takav filing. Jel to normalno?

----------


## mayica01

cure svakome je drukcije,ja sam osjecala da me trbuh poceo boliti kao pred stvari cak dan prije transfera i to se nastavilo svakih par dana cak i sad me zaboli nakon 2mj..odmarala sam 5dana nakon transfera a poslje sam se vozila na motoru,na izletu bila i cijeli dan pjesacila i u sopingu sam teglila bakse sokova i eto ulovilo se..nema nikakvog pravila..a prvih 5 postupaka sam se stalno pazila,odmarala i nis ne radila do bete..nikakvih drugih simptoma nisam imala,malo cicke natekle ali neprimjetno..i stavrno nikakvih dr simptoma..sretno svima ..puse od nas dvoje  :Kiss: *

----------


## Pinky

moj jedini simptom su bili vjetrovi (da ne kažem prdci lol) od transfera nadalje.
menstrualna bol je počela oko 9.dpt
10 dpt sam imala smećkasto krvarenje, kao razbacanih 6-7 kapi. krvarenje se nije nastavilo, ali pms bol je.
grudi samo malo osjetljivije nego inače 10.-11.dpt, sad više nisu.
beta 12. dpt 859

i to je sve. nikakve akne, prmjene boje grudi, mirisi, ma ništa.

----------


## mare41

Pinky, ni onih slavnih grčeva nije bilo? Znam za još jednu vjetrovitu trudnicu :Smile:

----------


## mayica01

pinky draga cestitke  :Kiss:  sretno i uzivaj..ja jos ne uzivam jer me muce konstantna mucnina i povracanje..svima velika pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## mrvica7

Pinky, od srca ti čestitam  :Heart:  :Very Happy: ...
i ja sam imala vjetrove  :Embarassed: , mada se nama nije primilo, ali sve do 12dpt, stalno sam imala problema s tim...

----------


## Pinky

niti grčeva, to me zabrinilo lol
a evo sad sam ih imala par pa me opet zabrinilo hehe

----------


## The Margot

[QUOTE=sandric;1753788]


> Sada polako ludim i osjećam onaj prokleti pritisak u križima kao pred menzis i evo nisam spavala skoro cijelu noć.
> Može biti mnogo dobar znak  I meni je bilo tako u drugoj sedmici čekanja do bete. Jaki bolovi kao pred ciklus, trčkarala sam svaki minut u kupatilo jer sam imala osjećaj da će sve krenuti iz mene. Kako je bol bio jači tako je moja nada za uspjehom sve više tonula. Ali kako dođe tako i prestade za par dana i dođoh do bete. Dalje se sve vidi u potpisu.
> Sad smo sve veći i veći ( po 800gr. ) i guramo se u maminom stomaku po cjelu noć i dan. 
> Svim čekalicama bete želim sve najljepše


A vidjet ćemo, hvala Sandrić, tvoje iskustvo zvuči utješno  :Smile:  Čestitke na ostvarenoj trudnoći - to je stvarno jako lijepo  :Smile: 

Zapravo, ja se uopće ne osjećam "trudno", a i grudi kao da su mi se od jučer "ispuhale".
Jedini lijek za sve nas koje čekamo blaženu betu je strpljenje, strpljenje, strpljenje...

Gledanje filmova, čitanje...

Pozdrav svima!

 :Smile: 

Margot

----------


## rajvos

Pinky cestitam!!!

----------


## venddy

sandric i ja imam ovaj drugi tjedan nakon et sve PMS simptome koje uvijek imam prije M + plinovito stanje poput pinky. I gle vas obadvije dočekale betu. To mi ponovno daje malo optimizma barem dok ne stigne M kojoj je termin sutra (ako je hormoni ne poremete) ili beta koju vadim u srijedu. Čestitam cure još jednom baš mi je drago zbog vas

----------


## Cannisa

Pinky...čestitam, nekako sam imala predosjećaj da će ovaj puta kod tebe uspjeti, i sad mi je jako drago da me taj osjećaj  nije prevario
meni danas 8dnt, povremeno me nešto štrecne u maternici, i naravno da se u trenu izbediram , odmah me to podsječa na PMS.

----------


## crvenkapica77

i ja sam imala  problema sa vjetrovima,   non-stop....kad spavam prduckam    :Smile: 
sad je stalo....ja  sam  mislila da je to  jedan znak za t.   ali  nije....

----------


## kety28

danas mi je 8 dnt , još uvijek nikakvih simptoma ...  beta 6.12

----------


## Gabi25

kety28 zašto beta tako kasno? Do 6.12. je još 9 dana

----------


## kety28

i meni se čini kasno bez obzira što je transfer bio treći dan ... test ne želim raditi pa sad kako bude

----------


## sandric

> sandric i ja imam ovaj drugi tjedan nakon et sve PMS simptome koje uvijek imam prije M + plinovito stanje poput pinky. I gle vas obadvije dočekale betu. To mi ponovno daje malo optimizma barem dok ne stigne M kojoj je termin sutra (ako je hormoni ne poremete) ili beta koju vadim u srijedu. Čestitam cure još jednom baš mi je drago zbog vas


Držim fige za tebe da beta bude pozitivna  :Smile:  Prije par dana sam kontaktirala sa još jednom curom koja je čekala betu i imala je menstrualnu bol pa sam je tješila da je dobar znak s obzirom na moju situaciju. Javila mi se sa pozitivnom betom  :Smile: 
Još da napomenem ja sam 3 dana plakala kao kiša, jecala i gušila se u suzama. Imala sam osjećaj kao da se srušio cjeli svjet na mene pa sam posle pomislila u sebi i ako je došlo do trudnoće pitaj Boga šta je sad nakon onoliko isplakanih suza i jecaja. To je bilo nešto jače od mene. Otišla sam po nalaze bete kao da idem po običan papir koji trebam baciti u kantu za smeće čim izađem iz bolnice. Ali nije bilo tako, kad sam vidjela cifru sjela sam na klupu ispred bolnice i ostala sat vremena ne znajući šta se ovo dešava oko mene. Povjerovati u uspjeh je bilo jako teško.

----------


## The Margot

> cure svakome je drukcije,ja sam osjecala da me trbuh poceo boliti kao pred stvari cak dan prije transfera i to se nastavilo svakih par dana cak i sad me zaboli nakon 2mj..odmarala sam 5dana nakon transfera a poslje sam se vozila na motoru,na izletu bila i cijeli dan pjesacila i u sopingu sam teglila bakse sokova i eto ulovilo se..nema nikakvog pravila..a prvih 5 postupaka sam se stalno pazila,odmarala i nis ne radila do bete..nikakvih drugih simptoma nisam imala,malo cicke natekle ali neprimjetno..i stavrno nikakvih dr simptoma..sretno svima ..puse od nas dvoje *


E ova tvoja prica mi je bas zanimljiva i lijepa  :Smile:  Slazem se da nema pravila, najvise  valjda ovisi o tome koliko je embrij jak da se uhvati i o nekom drugim faktorima. Dakle cestitke! Ali ipak nemoj sad vise teglit bakse sokova niti se voziti na motoru  :Smile: 

Mene je u MB jedna zenska (pacijentica) istraumatizirala time da se ne smijem penjati po stepenicama nakon trf (otkud koj to??). Nabila mi je lagani osjećaj panike i sad se preznojim  kad vidim stepenice. Mislim da je to zapravo bez veze.

Druga mi kaže da ne smijem usisavati... ja bih radije da ne smijem peglati!

----------


## Jesen82

> Držim fige za tebe da beta bude pozitivna  Prije par dana sam kontaktirala sa još jednom curom koja je čekala betu i imala je menstrualnu bol pa sam je tješila da je dobar znak s obzirom na moju situaciju. Javila mi se sa pozitivnom betom 
> *Još da napomenem ja sam 3 dana plakala kao kiša, jecala i gušila se u suzama. Imala sam osjećaj kao da se srušio cjeli svjet na mene pa sam posle pomislila u sebi i ako je došlo do trudnoće pitaj Boga šta je sad nakon onoliko isplakanih suza i jecaja.* To je bilo nešto jače od mene. Otišla sam po nalaze bete kao da idem po običan papir koji trebam baciti u kantu za smeće čim izađem iz bolnice. Ali nije bilo tako, kad sam vidjela cifru sjela sam na klupu ispred bolnice i ostala sat vremena ne znajući šta se ovo dešava oko mene. Povjerovati u uspjeh je bilo jako teško.


ovako je slično i meni... a još tjedan dana do bete...uf..

----------


## metkovk@

cure bog evo standardna prica cetvrti dan od et stomak boli kao da ce svaki cas doci vjestica,vec razmisljam o sljedecem postupku.Htjela sam vas pitat ja sam bila u CITA 3 postupka posto smo se tada financijski iscrpili prebacili smo se u KBC Split tu smo odradili 1 postupak u tom vremenu me zvao dr Poljak ja vec bila u KBC zakazala termin sada bi se htjela vratit u Cito samo ne znam dali ce se doktor ljutit nebi ni isla od njih da sam imala novca ,a sada kad su na uputnicu ,a i u njih imam zamrznut materijal od biopsije mm.Mislite li da ce se doktor ljutit?

----------


## klara

Što bi se oni imali ljutiti? Tvoj novac, tvoje tijelo, tvoja odluka. Doktori su tu zbog nas, a ne obrnuto.

----------


## Pinky

> cure bog evo standardna prica cetvrti dan od et stomak boli kao da ce svaki cas doci vjestica,vec razmisljam o sljedecem postupku.Htjela sam vas pitat ja sam bila u CITA 3 postupka posto smo se tada financijski iscrpili prebacili smo se u KBC Split tu smo odradili 1 postupak u tom vremenu me zvao dr Poljak ja vec bila u KBC zakazala termin sada bi se htjela vratit u Cito samo ne znam dali ce se doktor ljutit nebi ni isla od njih da sam imala novca ,a sada kad su na uputnicu ,a i u njih imam zamrznut materijal od biopsije mm.Mislite li da ce se doktor ljutit?


ZNAM da se neće ljutiti. i crvenkapica je obavila 3 aih u cita, pa 1. ivf na svetom duhu, pa se vratila na uputnicu u cita 2.ivf

dr. poljak je jedan divan nematerijalstičan čovjek, vjeruj mi. vrati mu se što prije

----------


## metkovk@

Ma i ja mislim zovnit cu ja cito cim dobijem, cure hvala vam puno imam jos 4 pokusaja jedan je sigurno dobitni, joj da mi je doci do + na testu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

metkovk@  di si radila ovaj zadnji IVF ?

----------


## metkovk@

u KBC Split dr sunj,dobri su oni samo je mm porastao FSH pa nemaju materijala salju ga opet na biopsiju,a ja nedam jer u CITU imam zaledeno jos 6 slamki hocu da to iskoristim.

----------


## Pinky

pa normalno je da ćeš ići u cita, nemaš se šta misliti. još kažeš da te je dr.p zvao.

----------


## Denny

*metkovk@* i ja garantiram da se neće ljutiti, pođi slobodno i sretno!

----------


## metkovk@

hvala cure citala sam njihovu sada popunjenu brosuru stvarno su carobnjaci doduse nisam vidjela da imaju trudnica iznad 40 gdje ja spadam ali zato cu ja biti prva.Ljuta sam sto je taj novac morao stat izmedu mojih postupaka ai nema predaje cure ljubim vas.Vibram za buduce trudnice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

*metkovka* sretno! Cekalice drage,da vam se pridruzim, meni je danas (valjda) 2dnt, transfer bio u subotu. Od transfera imam grceve u maternici bas kao menstrualne, danas nesto blaze,ali cim pokusam nesto radit opet grci. Plinovito jako... Vrijeme kratim gledanjem tv-a i citanjem,ne usudim se nista radit jer pocne bolit...

----------


## alma_itd

Upravo dosla iz bolnice sa vadjenja bete.Danas je 12 dnt.Sve je bilo dobro,naravno uz menstrualne bolove,ali je od jutros krenulo i smedjkasto krvarenje,a evo sad ispadaju i neki smedji komadi.Sutra cu saznati rezultate a do tad vjerovatno necu cijelu noc spavati.Odoh sad jos da uradim test da se totalno ubijem u pojam.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> u KBC Split dr sunj,dobri su oni samo je mm porastao FSH pa nemaju materijala salju ga opet na biopsiju,a ja nedam jer u CITU imam zaledeno jos 6 slamki hocu da to iskoristim.


aha ja mislila ti imala  1ivf u kbc  a ovo ti je drugi u kbc split ?
i vec si ovaj postupak otpisala  a tek ti je  4dpt  ??

----------


## venddy

> cure bog evo standardna prica cetvrti dan od et stomak boli kao da ce svaki cas doci vjestica,vec razmisljam o sljedecem postupku.Htjela sam vas pitat ja sam bila u CITA 3 postupka posto smo se tada financijski iscrpili prebacili smo se u KBC Split tu smo odradili 1 postupak u tom vremenu me zvao dr Poljak ja vec bila u KBC zakazala termin sada bi se htjela vratit u Cito samo ne znam dali ce se doktor ljutit nebi ni isla od njih da sam imala novca ,a sada kad su na uputnicu ,a i u njih imam zamrznut materijal od biopsije mm.Mislite li da ce se doktor ljutit?


ma šta se ima ljutit,lijepo mu tako i reci pa zna i on sam da su postupci skupi, još kad ideš više puta, ajme. Ja sam isto kod Poljaka, sam mi je i rekao da su potpisali ugovor sa HZZO-om i da ne moram upadat u troškove. On jeste malo specifičan ali meni je super tako jasan i konkretan

----------


## metkovk@

*sumskovoce* bit ce to sve super lezi odmaraj i opusti se pusti neka te dvore nemoj nista radit,draga *crvekapice77* nisam otpisala ja se nadam da ce moj supermen izenadit svoju mamu i tatu samo ovi bolovi me bacaju u malu depru pa mi je nekako lakse odmah sve unaprijed planirat da maknem misli od onog naj goreg eto nekako sam mirnija sad kad sam isplanirala da cu krenit u nove pobjede u 5 misecu ma dabogda ja krenula na ultrazvuk ma ne znam nista cila sam zbunjoza.*alma_itd* za ogromnu beturinu is is is svemu smedem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## metkovk@

ma meni je poljak zakon!ja i mm kad smo prvi put dosli kod njega i kad je vidio nalaze mm otvoreno nam je savjetovao PRAG i donora,samo sam ja bila dosadna i uporna pa sam mm poslala na operaciju varikokela poslje 3 mj nalaz opet isti azzo dok opet PRAG,a ja opet jok jok opet mm u bolnicu na biopsiju i nasli materijala sad imamo 6 slamki kad sam dosla rekao poljak mm a je uporna kad nesto uvati ne pusta pravi borac glavo da je prestao spominjat PRAG ma bit cu ja mama mozda ne sad ali jednom sorry na dugom postu udusila sam te.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma kuzim te draga potpuno,  lakse ti je kad imas  plan za dalje  za sli. postupak....ali  ja navijam da ovaj tvoj 4st.  ostane kod tebe i da se ne mucis vise sa ivf~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno~ :Heart: ~~~~~~
ako ne  znas ja sam danas trebala betu vadit   i sva sam tuzna danas....a vadila sam ju u petak    :Sad:  
odmah u petak sam zvala dr. i pitala sto cu dalje    , lakse mi je kad  mi je rekao  u sijecnju  na dogovor, mada znam da  prije 4-5mj necu moci u postupak  ali eto  ....nadas se necemu, brojis  dane,mjesece,  
i danas sam bas u nekoj depri , Bozic dolazi a ja trudna nisam  .....

----------


## metkovk@

ljube moja pokrenut ce mo mi svibanjski trudnicki vlakic ti ces bit lokomotiva jer ces biti trudna i prije ja cu biti zadovoljna i sa zaceljom glavno da sam u vlaku hajmo cure svi u vlakic ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## medena8

> ljube moja pokrenut ce mo mi svibanjski trudnicki vlakic ti ces bit lokomotiva jer ces biti trudna i prije ja cu biti zadovoljna i sa zaceljom glavno da sam u vlaku hajmo cure svi u vlakic ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*X*

**

----------


## sildad

Metkovka@ draga, potpuno te razumijem, lakše je kad nešto planiraš, ali nemoj sebi rušit nade u ovom postupku jer prerano ti je za bilo kakve simptome, ako me sjećanje ne vara tebi je beta 09.12. Moji simptomi trudnoće su upravo bili ti menstrualni bolovi. Problem je u tome šta sam i u ciklusima kada nisam bila trudna imala mensturalne bolove. Zapravo poanta je da tu ne možeš ništa znati unaprijed. 
Veseli me svaka nova trudnoća, a posebno sam vesela kad cure 39+ ostanu trudne i to još kad je prva trudnoća...tada mojoj sreći nema kraja. 
Crvenkapice77 draga moja, shvaćam te to za Božić, koliko sam ja već Božića do sada dočekala tužna, nadala se da će ovaj Božić biti taj koji ću dočekati sretna, ali za poklon dobila kiretažu. Drži mi se draga, mislim na tebe. Bit će jednom i pozitivna beta i sretan Božić, moraš vjerovati u to.

----------


## venddy

crvenkapice draga ne daj se, znam da ti je teško, ali što drugo preostaje nego naoružat se nadom, voljom i upornošću i gurat dalje. Ja sutra vadim betu i jako sam nervozna, danima mislim samo na to i bojim se negativne bete.

----------


## kiki30

draga  crvenkapice,znam kako je teško..i meni je tako,u petak bila negativna beta.i sad me čisto strah božića jer kad svi odu ja i mm ostanemo sami,ja sam gotova odmah u plač.uvijek mislim ma druge godine će bit beba s nama,ma druge godine i tako evo već 8 godina..ali ne odustajemo od sna  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

nema odustajanja! jednom će doći VAŠ božić  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## kiki30

hvala pinky ,jedva čekamo taj dan   :Smile:   :Wink:  a tebi čestitam na velikoj beti

----------


## sildad

Venddy, vidim da si i ti citašica, jel ti ovo prvi IVF, koliko imaš godina (znam da se to ne pita žene), al eto zanima me.  :Smile:  Želim ti pozitivnu betu sutra.

----------


## rajvos

> ja danas 13dpt vadila betu-89,7


17 dpt ponovila i beta 289,1,šta mislite?

----------


## FionaM

Evo da i ja svojim (ne)simptomima pridonesem ovoj temi:
danas *4dnt3d* -jučer ujutro sam imala osjećaj kao da me nešto jako probolo dolje i to je trajalo 15ak sekundi, (.)(.) bole na dodir, a ostalo ništa....nikakvi bolovi, tu i tamo imam osjećaj PMS i to je sve. Uglavnom odmaram i dosađujem se, a kad sam rekla MM da mi je dosadno htio mi je poslati svekrvu doma da mi pravi društvo pa sam se brzo ispravila da mi zapravo uopće nije dosadno :Smile: 

Imam jedno pitanje, čitajući razne postove, primjetila sam da su neke cure u jedno određeno vrijeme primile choragon ili brevactid, a ja sam 3 dan nakon transfera (jučer) primila decapeptyl. Zanima me koja je razlika obzirom da su chor. i brev. štoperice, a decapep. nije štoperica?? Jel' zna netko zašto se to daje nakon transfera????

----------


## gala1979

> Evo da i ja svojim (ne)simptomima pridonesem ovoj temi:
> danas *4dnt3d* -jučer ujutro sam imala osjećaj kao da me nešto jako probolo dolje i to je trajalo 15ak sekundi, (.)(.) bole na dodir, a ostalo ništa....nikakvi bolovi, tu i tamo imam osjećaj PMS i to je sve. Uglavnom odmaram i dosađujem se, a kad sam rekla MM da mi je dosadno htio mi je poslati svekrvu doma da mi pravi društvo pa sam se brzo ispravila da mi zapravo uopće nije dosadno
> 
> Imam jedno pitanje, čitajući razne postove, primjetila sam da su neke cure u jedno određeno vrijeme primile choragon ili brevactid, a ja sam 3 dan nakon transfera (jučer) primila decapeptyl. Zanima me koja je razlika obzirom da su chor. i brev. štoperice, a decapep. nije štoperica?? Jel' zna netko zašto se to daje nakon transfera????


To se i ja pitam, Decapeptyl je sintetski analog FSH i suprimira njegovo lučenje. Mislim da se daje za smirenje hiperstimulacije.

----------


## gala1979

> 17 dpt ponovila i beta 289,1,šta mislite?


http://www.obfocus.com/calculators/betahCG.htm


Dupla ti se svaka 2.36 dana. Svaka 2-3 dana bi trebalo biti OK.

----------


## Kadauna

> 17 dpt ponovila i beta 289,1,šta mislite?



bilo bi bolje da se uduplala odnosno u tvom slučaju x4 posebno kad je još tako mala. Rajvos, kad si točno imala transfer, koliko dana nakon punkcije?

Jesi javila liječnicima betu?


Držim fige za se dalje lijepo dupla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Kadauna, ne mora biti x4, lijepo je gala napisala da se mora duplati svaka 2-3 dana, nemoj sad ti s tim, tako kaže naš dr :Smile: , rajvos ~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje

----------


## gala1979

> Evo da i ja svojim (ne)simptomima pridonesem ovoj temi:
> danas *4dnt3d* -jučer ujutro sam imala osjećaj kao da me nešto jako probolo dolje i to je trajalo 15ak sekundi, (.)(.) bole na dodir, a ostalo ništa....nikakvi bolovi, tu i tamo imam osjećaj PMS i to je sve. Uglavnom odmaram i dosađujem se, a kad sam rekla MM da mi je dosadno htio mi je poslati svekrvu doma da mi pravi društvo pa sam se brzo ispravila da mi zapravo uopće nije dosadno
> 
> Imam jedno pitanje, čitajući razne postove, primjetila sam da su neke cure u jedno određeno vrijeme primile choragon ili brevactid, a ja sam 3 dan nakon transfera (jučer) primila decapeptyl. Zanima me koja je razlika obzirom da su chor. i brev. štoperice, a decapep. nije štoperica?? Jel' zna netko zašto se to daje nakon transfera????


Evo sam našla:* Continuation of GnRH agonist administration for 1 week, after hCG injection, prevents ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome following elective cryopreservation of all pronucleate embryos*
CONCLUSIONS: In our study, continuation of GnRH agonist for 1 week after hCG injection prevented severe early OHSS following elective cryopreservation of all embryos. This treatment is safe and cost-beneficial, and should be performed promptly for patients at risk of OHSS.

----------


## crvenkapica77

fiona  , ja sam na SD   dobila  decapeptil   3  dpt ili je bio 4 dpt   ne znam.....u Cita sam dobila  brevactid   poslije t. i  5dpt.....
vise mi je jasan  ovaj  brevactid  sto se daje  , kao potpora trudnoci,  a  decap.mi nije jasan  ali  slusamo dr.  oni znaju sta rade...

cure     :Heart: 
.

----------


## crvenkapica77

venddy   za sutra i veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
metkovk@ ,sildad , kiki,  pinky  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## FionaM

Hvala cure...ima logike da se decap. daje da se spriječi eventualna HS...kao što reče Crvenkapica - ne preostaje nam ništa drugo neko da slušamo i radimo što nam se kaže :Smile: 
Rajvos, držim fige da sve bude ok....

----------


## metkovk@

cure moje moj bozic je vec prazan 15 godina,ali znam da me dragi Bog vidi i da svaku moju suzu tog dana skuplja kako bi ih zamjenio radosnicama jer kao sto sam rekla vjerujem u cuda,vjerujem u andele,a moj se negdje skrio Bog ce ga poslat kad za to dode vrijeme.

----------


## kiki30

ja vjerujem da sve ima svoje vrijeme ,dragi Bog će dat,nakon toliko tuge,suza,molitva,tolike želje za djetetom..vjerujem metkovk@ da će tebi i svi drugim curama drugi božić biti punooo ljepši.. dobit ćemo i mi našeg malog anđelića  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

Veseli me svaka nova trudnoća, a posebno sam vesela kad cure 39+ ostanu trudne i to još kad je prva trudnoća...tada mojoj sreći nema kraja. 
QUOTE]

Sildad, pratila sam tvoju pricu i zaista mi je zao...bit ce i trudnica nasih godina, drzim nam svima palceve...

----------


## sildad

MM uvijek kaže da ću ja kao i Ivanišević na Wimbledonu u zadnji čas pobjediti, onda kad su svi digli ruke od mene i nitko se više tome ne nada i tada će veselje biti još veće.

----------


## Pinky

> MM uvijek kaže da ću ja kao i Ivanišević na Wimbledonu u zadnji čas pobjediti, onda kad su svi digli ruke od mene i nitko se više tome ne nada i tada će veselje biti još veće.


 :Heart:  i hoćeš!

----------


## aleksandraj

> MM uvijek kaže da ću ja kao i Ivanišević na Wimbledonu u zadnji čas pobjediti, onda kad su svi digli ruke od mene i nitko se više tome ne nada i tada će veselje biti još veće.


Ima ih jos kojima se T dogodila kad su najmanje ocekivali. Zato "NEMA PREDAJE"

----------


## venddy

> Venddy, vidim da si i ti citašica, jel ti ovo prvi IVF, koliko imaš godina (znam da se to ne pita žene), al eto zanima me.  Želim ti pozitivnu betu sutra.



Sildad ovo je moj prvi IVF i upravo proslavila 38. Nadala sam se poklonu za rođendan ali sam maloprije napravila kućni test mada sam si obećala da ću čekati do sutra ali... Uglavnom druga crtica jedva vidljiva tako da sam sada u totalnoj komi.

----------


## alma_itd

Stigli rezultati bete,117...12dnt.Ali imam krvarenje od juce.U pocetku je bilo smedje,a sad je crveno.Boli me stomak,menstrualni bolovi.Zvala sam dr.kaze ona da je bolje naravno da nema krvarenja,ali da se ne bi trebali jos brinuti jer je sve ovo uradjeno naravno na vjestacki nacin,pa je potrebno puno borbe da se embrion implantira.Sutra idem opet vaditi betu,to mi je jedini pravi pokazatelj.Neznam kako sam prezivjela danasnji dan.Jeli neko imao slicno iskustvo sa betom i krvarenjem?

----------


## venddy

> 17 dpt ponovila i beta 289,1,šta mislite?


rajvos to je super, možda je bila kasna implatacija. Ja vjerujem da je to to. Pazi na sebe i prati kako raste ali vjerujem da će biti sve ok.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ti si trudna  cestitam !!
ja bi ti samo zazeljela  puno srece  i~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra i za jos vecu betu,  stavljaj i dalje utrice  i MIRUJ  ,  bilo je slucajeva da krvare   , javit ce se ....sretno

----------


## Pinky

venddy, koji dpt ti je danas? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu!!!!!!

vadiš li sutra betu? mani se testova

----------


## Pinky

alma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da krvarenje stane i da sve bude super!!

----------


## venddy

danas 13 dpt. Još se tješim da je možda bila malo kasnija implatacija pa je razina hcg niža. Sad nakon 20 minuta kad ponovno poćirim test linija je dosta vidljivija nego prije (ako to vrijedi nakon 20 min). Ma moram se smirit i čekat sutra. Jel netko vadio betu u bolnici u Splitu? Bude li isti dan ili sutra?

----------


## sildad

Venddy sutra pravac u Analize, imaš labaratorij tamo gdje ti je ulaz u Cito. Idi odmah u 7 h, rezultat će ti biti do podne, a nekad bude i ranije, možeš tražiti da ti pošalju mailom. Cijena negdje oko 140 kn. Ne znam kakva je situacija u KB, al dok nabaviš uputnicu... da ne duljim ovo ti je puno brže i jednostavnije.

----------


## sildad

Alma znam da ti je teško, pokušaj se nekako smiriti i čekati drugi nalaz bete i svakako miruj. Znam nekoliko cura koje su krvarile i završilo je dobro, nadam se da će ti se one javiti. Utrogestan radije popij, tako je meni doktor savjetovao ako krvarim. I svako javi šta je bilo s betom sutra. 
Drži se, mislim na tebe.

----------


## venddy

Alma i moja najbolja prijateljica je krvarila desetak dana nakon et ali se sve smirilo za 3 dana i ove godine je dobila prekrasnog sina. Najbolje je da miruješ i postupaš kako te dr savjetuje. Da sve bude u najboljem redu ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

> Alma znam da ti je teško, pokušaj se nekako smiriti i čekati drugi nalaz bete i svakako miruj. Znam nekoliko cura koje su krvarile i završilo je dobro, nadam se da će ti se one javiti. Utrogestan radije popij, tako je meni doktor savjetovao ako krvarim. I svako javi šta je bilo s betom sutra. 
> Drži se, mislim na tebe.


x

samo sam htjela napomenuti da lab koji se nalazi na istom katu kao i cito NIJE analiza, već dr. dukić. ali nalaz bude jednako brzo gotov.

----------


## alma_itd

> Alma znam da ti je teško, pokušaj se nekako smiriti i čekati drugi nalaz bete i svakako miruj. Znam nekoliko cura koje su krvarile i završilo je dobro, nadam se da će ti se one javiti. Utrogestan radije popij, tako je meni doktor savjetovao ako krvarim. I svako javi šta je bilo s betom sutra. 
> Drži se, mislim na tebe.


Zar se utrogestan smije piti?Ja ga imam samo u obliku vaginaleta i onako bas izgleda masno kad se rastopi.Sutra cu pitati dr jel ima u nekoj drugoj formi da uzimam jer ovo vaginalno mi bas i nema nekog efekta.Uh drage moje ''suborke'',vasa mi podrska puno znaci,hvala vam puno.

----------


## mare41

alma, naravno da se utrići smiju piti, slobodno popij, to je i savjet dr-a kad nismo u prilici staviti vaginalno da se popije.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Piše ti i na kutiji, samo moraš pročitati  :Smile:  za vaginalnu i oralnu upotrebu.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sildad

> x
> 
> samo sam htjela napomenuti da lab koji se nalazi na istom katu kao i cito NIJE analiza, već dr. dukić. ali nalaz bude jednako brzo gotov.


Po mojim svježim informacijama to je ipak sad preuzela Analiza ili Dukićka ima nekakav ugovor s njima. Ja sam u ovoj trudnoći vadila tamo betu i mailom bi mi stizao nalaz na memorandumu Analize. Oni više nisu kod Kauflanda, nego su preselili u Dugopolje, ali kad sam zvala rekli su mi da imaju svoj labaratorij kod Cita, da tamo mogu izvaditi betu, ali da krv šalju u Dugopolje, nalaz popodne vraćaju u Split, a ako kažeš da hoćeš nalaz mailom, onda šalju direktno iz Dugopolja pa ipak ide brže.

----------


## sildad

I samo da nadodam za Almu ako bude pila Utrogestan da se ne bude čudila nuspojavama nakon oralnog uzimanja, malo ti se spava, vrti u glavi kao da si se napila, ali brzo prođe.

----------


## nataša

> I samo da nadodam za Almu ako bude pila Utrogestan da se ne bude čudila nuspojavama nakon oralnog uzimanja, malo ti se spava, vrti u glavi kao da si se napila, ali brzo prođe.


  meni bude super, stvarno kao da sam pijana, ali sam dobre volje i sva razdragana i nasmijana, pijana naprosto! ma super nešto.. dođe mi da ih popijem s vremena na vrijeme i kad ne treba

----------


## alma_itd

> meni bude super, stvarno kao da sam pijana, ali sam dobre volje i sva razdragana i nasmijana, pijana naprosto! ma super nešto.. dođe mi da ih popijem s vremena na vrijeme i kad ne treba


Hahahah,bas si me nasmijala.Na ovima koje ja imam pise da je samo za vaginalnu upotrebu.Idem sutra do dr.i po drugu betu.Plakacu joj tamo dok mi ne da tablete..Citala sam o nuspojavama kod oralnog uzimanja Utrogestana,podnijela bih i da se s vremena na vrijeme onesvijestim samo da ima nekog efekta.

----------


## venddy

Ja kad sam na poslu moram uzet oralno utriće i djeluju baš kao što je Nataša napisala. ko alkosica se osjećam. A ako se desi da još  baš u to vrijeme imam sastanak sa nekim od klijenata bit će se  pitaju "na čemu je ova" odmah ujutro

----------


## sildad

> Hahahah,bas si me nasmijala.Na ovima koje ja imam pise da je samo za vaginalnu upotrebu.


Molim te možeš li mi opisat kako izgleda ta kutijica Utrogestana i šta točno piše na njoj?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Prepisujem ravno s kutije: Utrogestan 100mg (progesteronum kapsule) , Meke kapsule za peroralnu ili vaginalnu primjenu

----------


## nataša

> Molim te možeš li mi opisat kako izgleda ta kutijica Utrogestana i šta točno piše na njoj?



http://www.okokchina.com/Files/uppic...apsules130.jpg

----------


## The Margot

Znači meni je danas 14. dan nakon et. Sutra bih trebala vaditi krv, a ko za vraga jutros sam dobila neki blijedo smeđi iscjedak uz pritisak u križima kao da ću dobiti ono pravo krvarenje svako malo. Iako, moje menstruacije su inače strašno bolne, svako malo završim na hitnoj na injekcijama jer mi tablete često ne pomažu. Ovo sada je podnošljivo, na poslu sam i sve ok.

Sad sam u dilemi zbog tog iscjetka: da li da vadim krv sutra ili ne? Da li je već "sve izgubljeno"?

Prema svim ovim vašim pričama, zaključujem da nema pravila i da ponekad beta bude pozitivna čak i uz iscjedak ili lagano krvarenje.

Inače, meni nisu uspijeli punktirati 4 folikula (zbog tehničkih razloga) pa razmišljam da je taj iscjedak možda od tih folikulića koji nisu punktirani...  

Znam... Hvatam se za slamku.

Ima li netko kakvo iskustvo za podijeliti?

----------


## gala1979

Ja bih na tvom mjestu napravila onaj jeftini testić od 30 kuna (ne znam kak se zove). Ako je pozitivan onda vađenje bete, a ako je negativan i krvariš ne treba niti vaditi betu. Želim ti sreću.

----------


## The Margot

Ha, držim svima fige (palčeve)... Think pink i tako to. Ali me i strah. Ali šta je, tu je.
Hvala Gala (čak se i rimuje)  :Smile:

----------


## sildad

Znam ja kako izgleda Utrogestan, samo sam htjela vidjeti kakav to Alma koristi i samo je za vaginalnu upotrebu.

----------


## Pinky

margot, ja bi svakako izvadila betu. cura koja je ovih dana rodila bebu imala je krvarenje 14.dpt, otplakala postupak, mi je natrale da vadi betu i beta 187. a sad je mama. vrag odnio testove, beta je beta. testovi su za "normalne" ljude koji skuže da su možda trudni 10ak dana nakon izostanka menzisa, a ne za nas koje se testiramo na dan očekivane menstruacije.

što se tiče utrogestana ČISTO SUMNJAM da postoje 2 vrste istoga, tako da je ovaj kojeg koristi alma garant i za oralnu upotrebu.

sildad, hvala na info za dukićku i analizu! (iako se nadam da mi vađenje bete neće više biti potrebno). vidila sam u dugopolju reklame da su sad tamo, nisam znala da su se makli sa brda (ili kako li se zove onaj dio).

za ogromne beturine i lipa duplanja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

The Margot ja bi ti u svakom slučaju preporučila da izvadiš betu. Testići su znali biti negativni a bete pozitivne tako da nema gubljenja nade dok se ne izvadi beta... Sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

pinky pisale smo u isto vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

> Znam ja kako izgleda Utrogestan, samo sam htjela vidjeti kakav to Alma koristi i samo je za vaginalnu upotrebu.


Na kutiji pise utrogestan 200mg za vaginalnu upotrebu.Proizvodjac je Besins-Belgija(inace sav postupak je uradjen u Belgiji).Isla sam jutros kod dr i vadila drugu betu.Nalaz ce biti danas gotov.Pitala sam ga za utrogestan i rekao mi je da ga mogu popiti!!! Magarac jedan,ja sam i prosli put kukala kako nema svrhe da stavljam vaginalete kad krvarim a on mi nista prosli put nije rekao.Doduse sad je beta veca(117) prosli put je bila 18.Ja sam popila vaginaletu,legla i cekam da vidim kakve su nuspojave :Smile:  Inace kvarenje jos uvijek traje i bolovi u stomaku,ali je jednakog intenziteta pa me to tjesi da mozda ipak nije menstruacija.

----------


## sildad

Vidjela sam i ja na netu da postoji taj Utrogestan od 200 mg, ali koliko znam nitko ga ovdje ne koristi, ako se ne varam, ne znam ima li ga uopće ovdje kupiti. Lakše bi ipak bilo staviti jednu kuglicu nego dvije. Alma drži se, s nestrpljenjem čekam tvoj nalaz bete.

----------


## GIZMOS

Alma itd, sretmo danas i nadamo se da će beta ipak rasti, usprkos laganom krvarenju koje zapravo i nije ništa neuobičajeno. 
The Margot, sretno i tebi i neka baš u inat beta bude pozitivna!
Što se tiče utrogestana meni je ginička neki dan htjela raditi papa test, ali sam joj rekla da sam ujutro stavila utrogestane pa da to neće biti moguće. Rekla je da ih prije sljedećeg ultrazvuka 2-3 dana pijem, ali je naglasila da kad ih pijem ne ide 3x2 nego 3x1 jer imaju jače djelovanje kad se popiju. Kakva su vaša iskustva? I meni je prvi put bilo gadljivo popiti utrogestane, baš zbog te kreme koju sadržavaju, ali što se mora nije teško. Alma itd, ako ti ipak to ne leži slobodno možeš tražiti dabrostone koji imaju isti učinak ali se uzimaju isključivo oralno i to su baš tabletice. Ja sam u Rijeci nakon inseminacija uvijek dobivala njih. Tek su mi u Mb i na sv. Duhu prepisali utrogestane....

----------


## The Margot

Cure, otići ću sutra onda vaditi krv. 

U međuvremenu sam uspjela dobiti sestru Jasnu u MB i ona mi isto veli neka izvadim krv bez obzira na to čak i ako dobijem baš pravi menzis. 

A što se Utrogestana tiče, ja sam prije 3 godine koristila kod stimulirane ovulacije i sjećam se da je u uputstvima pisalo da se može uzeti i oralno. Moram probati ako kažete da je kao droga  :Smile: ) Baš mi to treba... 

Sad sam u MB kupila neki NJEM proizvodnje i piše da se isključivo pije, a meni je dr napisala da neka ga uzimam vaginalno. Mislim da je to u konačnici svejedno - djeluje i ovako i onako.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Venndy* slažem se s Pinky kad kaže da se ne bediraš oko kućnih testova...nemoj si to radit...beta je najtočnija i mi mpo žene se trebamo pouzdati samo u nju....ovi testovi zbune bezveze.... ja ti od  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasnu ogromnu betu!
*alma_itd* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta lijepo podupla i krvarenje stane! Sad polako i uživaj u opijenosti utrićima  :Wink: 
*The Margot* lagano krvarenje ne mora ništa značiti, cure koje su trudne su uvijek pisale da imaju pritisak kao da će M stići svaki čas, tako da mislim da će bit sve OK i držim ti fige i vibram ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ za veeeeeeeeeeeeeliku betu! 
Sad sam guglala Utrogestan..da samo jedna vrsta...ima cijela paleta različitih utrića... Mislim da *alma* ima one crvene na kojima piše vaginal.... (http://www.apotheekmeysen.be/fr/Prod...2020020MG.aspx)  
Kod mene *4dnt* maternica se i dalje grči, osjećam stijenke maternice svako malo...jučer sam se malo zaboravila i krenula žustrije ispuhati nos, kad ono cijela maternica boli i steže. Nadam se da se nešto lijepo događa....i da to nije samo nuspojava utrića već da se naše mrve smještaju...
Zanima me da li vi mirujete ili ste nastavile normalne aktivnosti?

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja inseminacije nikada nisam shvačala ozbiljno pa nikada nisam ni mirovala. Prvi IVF sam doslovno preležala i od kućanskih poslova sam samo kuhala svakodnevno, a ostalo sam prepustila MM. Nakon ovog postupka, točnije nakon transfera, sam se tumbala 3 sata od Zagreba do Poreča i nije mi padalo na pamet nikakvo ležanje (osim nakon stavljanja utriča). Pazila sam jedino da baš ne teglim neke prevelike terete, a s ostalim si nisam razbijala glavu. Kad sam imala prvi postupak u Mb upoznala sam tamo jednu curu iz Bg koja mi je nabila toliko paranoje da me bilo strah kihnuti, obaviti veliku nuždu, sagnuti se i svašta nešto...Mislim da je to pak pretjerivanje i da nema baš nikakve veze sa konačnim rezultatom, ali u neznanju svašta radimo samo da se ne bi kasnije grizli...
Šumskovoće, ja baš nekako vjerujem da će tebi ovaj postupak biti dobitni i to najviše zbog te neke tvoje smirenosti i prepuštenosti svemu tome. Za razliku od tebe, ja sam prvi put stvarno bila u velikom grču, strahu, panici...i doslovno mi je falilo ovog tvog optizma! Svaka čast i stvarno ti želim velik + za desetak dana

----------


## The Margot

:Smile: ))

Bilo bi lijepo postati majka, konačno; imamo sada čak i sobu viška! No dobro...


Curke, svima sretno i hvala!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*The Margot*, za lijepu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*alma_itd* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se krvarenje smanji. Dobar je znak da je beta ok. I ne moraš se bojati uzimanja utrogestana oralno - recimo, ja uopće ne osjetim te nuspojave koje cure imaju.

A inače, svakako ga je bolje uzimati vaginalno (ako se može) - jer se puno više apsorbira na taj način nego kad se pije. Vaginalno djeluje ciljano, tamo gdje treba, a oralno se ipak rasprši (zato i te nus pojave)

----------


## suzzie2

Drage moje, i ovdje prijavljujem FET dva zametka i betu 14.12.

Imam samo jedno pitanje, prije sam uvijek uzimala 3x2 utrogestana od 100 mg, a sada mi je rečeno da uzimam 3x1 od 100 mg vaginalno. U trenutku kad mi je to dr. govorio nisam uopće reagirala jer nisam o tome puno ni razmišljala, ali sada kad sam se sjetila da sam prije uzimala po 2, malo mi je čudno, tim više što vidim da i sve vi uzimate po dva.

Doduše, ja uzimam i estrofem pa možda je to razlog? :Unsure:

----------


## mare41

suzzie, estrofem nije indikacija za smanjenje utrića, e sad zašto ti je to rekao...? Inače, nije praksa uzimati manje od 3x2.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*GIZMOS*  :Kiss:  Hvala!!!!!
*suzzie*  :Very Happy:  za malene mrve! Inače na uputsvima Utrića (koje sam ofkors pročitala triput do sada) piše da je 200 mg najveća pojedinačna doza koje se smije koristiti, ali ako te zabirnjava zovni doktora, da budeš sigurna... Šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeeeeeeeeeeliku betu i kratko, zajedničko iščekivanje!
*The Margot* dolazi...beba dolazi u svoju sobicu, ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od  :Heart:

----------


## venddy

Kod mene *4dnt* maternica se i dalje grči, osjećam stijenke maternice svako malo...jučer sam se malo zaboravila i krenula žustrije ispuhati nos, kad ono cijela maternica boli i steže. Nadam se da se nešto lijepo događa....i da to nije samo nuspojava utrića već da se naše mrve smještaju...
Zanima me da li vi mirujete ili ste nastavile normalne aktivnosti?[/QUOTE]

Ja sam na dan transfera stvarno mirovala doma i sutradan također, ono, minimalno kretanja samo po kući, naravno nisam radila ništa za to imam M. Treći i četvrti dan sam zaključila da nisam invalid i nema smisla tako se ponašat pa sam bila u šetnji od sat vremena i na kavi. Peti dan bio je ponedjeljak i išla sam na posao. Meni je dr rekao da se ponašam kao stara bakica, sve mogu samo polako i umjereno.

----------


## The Margot

> *GIZMOS*  Hvala!!!!!
> *suzzie*  za malene mrve! Inače na uputsvima Utrića (koje sam ofkors pročitala triput do sada) piše da je 200 mg najveća pojedinačna doza koje se smije koristiti, ali ako te zabirnjava zovni doktora, da budeš sigurna... Šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeeeeeeeeeeliku betu i kratko, zajedničko iščekivanje!
> *The Margot* dolazi...beba dolazi u svoju sobicu, ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od



a jooooj... hvala  :Smile: )))  samo nek dođe prije nego odem u penziju, haha! da ne odem iz rodilišta ravno na gerijatriju! (malo crnog humora!)

----------


## aneri

Prijavljujem 3dnt5d. 
Od simptoma ne prijavljujem ništa, ali baš ništa. Nisam ni napuhana, kao prošli put, sise nisu bolne ni na dodir i ispuhale su se, a za vrijeme stimulacije sam bila kao Dolly Parton. Tu i tamo jedino osjetim nekakvo lagano strujanje, ma ne bi to nazvala ni grčem, u jajnicima, naizmjenično i lagani pritisak u maternici, kao pms, ali neusporedivo blaže :Confused:

----------


## The Margot

i nije mi padalo na pamet nikakvo ležanje (osim nakon stavljanja utriča)

Ja nigdje nikada nisam čula, a niti pročitala da treba odležati nakon stavljanja Utrogestana. <niti od dr, niti sam pročitala u uputstvima :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## The Margot

> Prijavljujem 3dnt5d. 
> Od simptoma ne prijavljujem ništa, ali baš ništa. Nisam ni napuhana, kao prošli put, sise nisu bolne ni na dodir i ispuhale su se, a za vrijeme stimulacije sam bila kao Dolly Parton. Tu i tamo jedino osjetim nekakvo lagano strujanje, ma ne bi to nazvala ni grčem, u jajnicima, naizmjenično i lagani pritisak u maternici, kao pms, ali neusporedivo blaže


treća sreća aneri, treća sreća... pazi šta ti kaažem  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

> Prijavljujem 3dnt5d. 
> Od simptoma ne prijavljujem ništa, ali baš ništa. Nisam ni napuhana, kao prošli put, sise nisu bolne ni na dodir i ispuhale su se, a za vrijeme stimulacije sam bila kao Dolly Parton. Tu i tamo jedino osjetim nekakvo lagano strujanje, ma ne bi to nazvala ni grčem, u jajnicima, naizmjenično i lagani pritisak u maternici, kao pms, ali neusporedivo blaže


isto ko ja. apsolutno ništa, čak ni pravi grčevi (osim prdaca od transfera, pardone my french) i voila - beturina.

sve će to bit super!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Pinky* tvoji prci su mi inspiracija i osobna mantra...hehehehehe...i kod mene plinovito.....

----------


## venddy

CURE STIGLA BETA- 1454. Još ne mogu vjerovat. U petak ponovno vadim da vidimo da li se dupla. Kad sam dobila nalaz prvo sam sjela pola sata u čekaonicu i nikako nisam mogla pomaknut noge.

----------


## mare41

venddy, iskrene čestitkeeee, javi na Odbrojavanje da skakućemo! Prekrasna beta!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*venddy*, fantastična beta  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
cure, u zadnje vrijeme, vi kao da se natječete koja će imati veću prvu betu  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

pa to je odlica beta !

----------


## aneri

Kakve se sve fantastične bete objavljuju, čestitam!!!!!

----------


## aneri

Ja da ne stavljam utriće, imala bih osjećaj da sam umislila transfer. :Laughing:

----------


## sildad

Venddy trudnice čestitam. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Mislim da si spomenula i rođendan, pa ti i njega čestitam.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## FionaM

Kako je krenulo, 12. mjesec bi mogao ostvariti rekord pozitivnih beta :Smile: 
Venddy, čestitam na veeeeeelikoj beti!!

Ja sam 5dnt3d i isto bez ikakvih simptoa, čak ni PMS...joooj da me barem nešto malo dolje štrecne da znam da se nešto događa :Smile:

----------


## 5RA

Pozdrav curke - evo još jedne šizočekalice. Ja danas 4dnt - transfer 3JS 3. dan - jučer i prekjučer bolne (.)(.), popodne mučnina, konstantna osjetljivost na mirise (do prije dvadeset dana bila pušač, a sada ne mogu podnijeti miris dima ili odjeće koja je bila u dimu). Isto je sa hranom. Također osjećam bol u desnom jajniku i povremeno štreckanje u maternici. Pretpoostavljma da bi to moglo biti od Brevacida koji sam primila prekjučer i Decapeptyla - jučer. Još me jedan Brevactid čeka u subotu - 4.12. , a Beta 13.12. - čini mi se kasno, no očito je tako najbolje s obzirom na iskustva ostalih sa testovima i prijevremenim betama. Ovaj sam tjedan na BO, a idući idem raditi jer ću ovako poludjeti od dosade. Mislite li da stvarno postoje neki simptomi ili ih možemo pripisati svemu što moramo unositi u sebe?

----------


## mimi81

Vendy čestitam na fakat ogromnoj beturini!

----------


## Pinky

wow vendy, genijalna beturina!!!! neka sve čekalice 12. mjeseca lipo prate vendy!!!

----------


## alma_itd

Stigli nalazi bete 14dnt 138,ne dupla se pravilno...12dnt je bila 117.kazu da je ipak dobro sto raste,a ja nemogu da se smirim.Vidim da se kod svih pravilno duplala.Jeli neko imao slicno iskustvo sa betom.Oj boze,poludjecu

----------


## alma_itd

O da,popila sam vaginaletu jutros i nakon sat vremena jedva se odljuljala do kreveta :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

> CURE STIGLA BETA- 1454. Još ne mogu vjerovat. U petak ponovno vadim da vidimo da li se dupla. Kad sam dobila nalaz prvo sam sjela pola sata u čekaonicu i nikako nisam mogla pomaknut noge.


 Venddy pa to je predivno...Cestitam od srca.uzivaj u svojoj trudnoci,kiss

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Venddy*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  JUPI!!!! Koja prekrasna beta!!!!! Živio prosinački vlakić i Venddy na čelu kolone!!!!!!!
*alma_itd* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude dobro!!!!!

----------


## The Margot

> CURE STIGLA BETA- 1454. Još ne mogu vjerovat. U petak ponovno vadim da vidimo da li se dupla. Kad sam dobila nalaz prvo sam sjela pola sata u čekaonicu i nikako nisam mogla pomaknut noge.



sretnice, sretnice!  Neka ti je sretno još više i neka bude sve super okay!  :Smile: ))

----------


## The Margot

A pazite sad ovo; trebala sam sutra ići vaditi betu, ali mi je muž zaglavio na službenom putu i vraća se tek sutra navečer. 

Problem je u tome što trebam ići u lab u drugi grad, a trenutno sam bez auta i stvarno mi se ne žica nikog za prijevoz... U tiltu sam. Ne mogu vjerovati, kao da se netko odozgora igra sa mojim strpljenjem... Nemrem bilivit...

----------


## The Margot

> Pozdrav curke - evo još jedne šizočekalice. Ja danas 4dnt - transfer 3JS 3. dan - jučer i prekjučer bolne (.)(.), popodne mučnina, konstantna osjetljivost na mirise (do prije dvadeset dana bila pušač, a sada ne mogu podnijeti miris dima ili odjeće koja je bila u dimu). Isto je sa hranom. Također osjećam bol u desnom jajniku i povremeno štreckanje u maternici. Pretpoostavljma da bi to moglo biti od Brevacida koji sam primila prekjučer i Decapeptyla - jučer. Još me jedan Brevactid čeka u subotu - 4.12. , a Beta 13.12. - čini mi se kasno, no očito je tako najbolje s obzirom na iskustva ostalih sa testovima i prijevremenim betama. Ovaj sam tjedan na BO, a idući idem raditi jer ću ovako poludjeti od dosade. Mislite li da stvarno postoje neki simptomi ili ih možemo pripisati svemu što moramo unositi u sebe?


ja mislim da su simptomi kod svake žene različiti ko nebo i zemlja. 
Pogotovo je vrlo nezahvalno išta reće nakon samo par dana, iako sam od jako puno žena čula da su osjećale razna štreckanja, pikanja i stezanja par dana nakon ET (i ja sam se tako osjećala).  Mislim da je to i zbog lijekova, ali i posljedice punkcije jer to i nije baš tako mala stvar za organizam.

Ono što sam ja osjetila onda kada su mi vratili embrij je ogromna sigurnost da mu se (ili njoj) ništa ne može ružno dogoditi, bila sam kao tvrđava. Tih par dana sam baš bila cool sama sebi i pitam se gdje je taj osjećaj nestao...

Samo strpljivo i cool, najgore je prošlo  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*The Margot*, pa napravi sutra test za početak  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

alma_itd puno ih je imalo slično iskustvo sa betom koja se nije duplala pravilno, pogledaj malo starije postove, nažalost meni to baš ne zvuči dobro :Love: . Jesi kontaktirala svog dr.?
Vendy tebi čestitam!

----------


## kety28

Venddy ČESTITAM !!!

----------


## Sela

*Venddy* krasna beta!!!

----------


## alma_itd

> alma_itd puno ih je imalo slično iskustvo sa betom koja se nije duplala pravilno, pogledaj malo starije postove, nažalost meni to baš ne zvuči dobro. Jesi kontaktirala svog dr.?
> Vendy tebi čestitam!


Jesam,on kaze da je vazno samo da se povecava...nemam pojma,mogu samo ovako da listam i citam,jer mi je doktor j... lud zbunjenog

----------


## sildad

Alma draga moja, znam šta prolaziš, možeš pročitati moju priču i moram ti reći, a to je ono šta mi ni samoj nije bilo drago čuti, da vjerovatno neće završiti dobro. Ja sam sad nedavno kad je moja situacija bila isto takva pročitala na tu temu valjda sve šta se dalo pročitati o tome i gotovo uvijek je priča završavala loše. Ja bi dala šansu još jednoj beti i ako se ne dupla završila bih s tom agonijom. Znam da ti je teško, ako ti treba razgovor ili nešto slično možeš mi se javiti na privatnu poruku pa ću ti ostaviti broj telefona.
Margot napravi sutra test, možda će ti biti lakše ako nemaš živaca čekat betu i nemaš drugog izbora. Ono šta ti prolaziš sve smo valjda prošle, euforija nakon transfera, a onda ona polako počinje padati kako se bliži beta, jer očekujemo neke znakove trudnoće a njih zapravo nema ili su identični PMS-u. Znaci trudnoće su zapravo niš koristi tako rano i oni zapravo počinju kad smo već debelo sigurne da smo trudne. 
Cure držite mi se.

----------


## crvenkapica77

Venndy  odlicna  , ma predobra  beta  !! cestitam  !!! :Very Happy: 

alma  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

> Alma draga moja, znam šta prolaziš, možeš pročitati moju priču i moram ti reći, a to je ono šta mi ni samoj nije bilo drago čuti, da vjerovatno neće završiti dobro. Ja sam sad nedavno kad je moja situacija bila isto takva pročitala na tu temu valjda sve šta se dalo pročitati o tome i gotovo uvijek je priča završavala loše. Ja bi dala šansu još jednoj beti i ako se ne dupla završila bih s tom agonijom. Znam da ti je teško, ako ti treba razgovor ili nešto slično možeš mi se javiti na privatnu poruku pa ću ti ostaviti broj telefona.
> Margot napravi sutra test, možda će ti biti lakše ako nemaš živaca čekat betu i nemaš drugog izbora. Ono šta ti prolaziš sve smo valjda prošle, euforija nakon transfera, a onda ona polako počinje padati kako se bliži beta, jer očekujemo neke znakove trudnoće a njih zapravo nema ili su identični PMS-u. Znaci trudnoće su zapravo niš koristi tako rano i oni zapravo počinju kad smo već debelo sigurne da smo trudne. 
> Cure držite mi se.


Bas sam sad citala tvoju pricu i taman se zaletim da cestitam a onda procitam kraj i rasplacem se po osmi put danas.Mislim da ce i kod mene biti slican zavrsetak,mozda cak i brze nego kod tebe,a mislim da cu ostati i bez posla jer je uzimanje bolovanja kod mene jednostavno nemoguce.Ali dobro ko zna zasto je to dobro.Barem cu onda moci mirovati u narednom postupku,a ne trcati na posao i traziti slobodno dok ''oni'' kolutaju ocima.Uglavnom ne odustajem od postupka.imam 9 zaledjenih embrija,valjda ce jedno prezivjeti odmrzavanje.Stalno sebi govorim da Bog zna sta je za mene najbolje i da ovo ima neki svoj razlog,ali ga molim da mi da snage da sve prebrodim a da ostanem u pameti.MM se pokusava drzati kao muskarac,a mislim da bi najradije plakao zajedno samnom.evo sad me polako ''voza vainaleta koju sam popila,najradije bi pila svaka 2 sata,ova obamrlost mi bas sad godi.Hvala ti draga na podrsci,ti ces mi biti zvijezda vodilja.kad si uspjela sve to prebroditi moram, i ja,nema mi druge.

----------


## sildad

Naravno da hoćeš i moraš i bit ću ti podrška koliko god budem mogla. Vjeruj mi, bolje je ako nešto ne valja da završi ranije. Nije mi namjera bila plašiti ljude svojom pričom, ali eto napisala sam je u trenutku sreće kad sam se vratila sa UZV. Ako dođe do kiretaže uvijek je sve to teže i emocionalno i fizički. Ovako možeš ranije u postupak, a ja sad moram čekati najmanje 4 mjeseca. I ja kao i ti razmišljam da sad kad sam bez posla mogu neopterećeno odraditi cijeli slijedeći postupak. Drago mi je da si hrabra, drži mi se i naravno da će ti embriji preživjeti odmrzavanje, nemoj niti sumnjati u to. Ako ti treba rame za plakanje, tu sam uvijek za tebe.

----------


## matahari

X




> *venddy*, fantastična beta    
> cure, u zadnje vrijeme, vi kao da se natječete koja će imati veću prvu betu

----------


## Marnie

wooooow koja beta  :Smile: . venddy čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!

----------


## The Margot

> Naravno da hoćeš i moraš i bit ću ti podrška koliko god budem mogla. Vjeruj mi, bolje je ako nešto ne valja da završi ranije. Nije mi namjera bila plašiti ljude svojom pričom, ali eto napisala sam je u trenutku sreće kad sam se vratila sa UZV. Ako dođe do kiretaže uvijek je sve to teže i emocionalno i fizički. Ovako možeš ranije u postupak, a ja sad moram čekati najmanje 4 mjeseca. I ja kao i ti razmišljam da sad kad sam bez posla mogu neopterećeno odraditi cijeli slijedeći postupak. Drago mi je da si hrabra, drži mi se i naravno da će ti embriji preživjeti odmrzavanje, nemoj niti sumnjati u to. Ako ti treba rame za plakanje, tu sam uvijek za tebe.



Sildad, ti si izuzetno hrabra, a sreća prati hrabre! želim ti svu sreću!

pročitala sam neke tvoje postove otprije i razljutilo me ponašanje tvojih bivših poslodavaca. Neka im je na dušu, kad tad će ih to zveknuti po glavi, nadam se.

----------


## sildad

> Sildad, ti si izuzetno hrabra, a sreća prati hrabre! želim ti svu sreću!
> 
> pročitala sam neke tvoje postove otprije i razljutilo me ponašanje tvojih bivših poslodavaca. Neka im je na dušu, kad tad će ih to zveknuti po glavi, nadam se.


Već ih je zveknulo, morali su zatvoriti firmu, ali nažalost to je i mene ostavilo bez posla. 
Margot šta si odlučila za sutra? Jel radiš test?

----------


## The Margot

> Već ih je zveknulo, morali su zatvoriti firmu, ali nažalost to je i mene ostavilo bez posla. 
> Margot šta si odlučila za sutra? Jel radiš test?


ne, neću raditi test kod kuće. ne znam kako mi je to uspijelo, ali baš sam se nekako iskulirala. Već je odlučeno da li sam trudna ili ne, tako da dan prije ili kasnije... zapravo ovaj iscjedak me je već dosta spustio na zemlju pa mislim da možda od toga nema ništa. ali hajde, vidjet ćemo  :Smile:

----------


## sildad

Vidim da ti i tvoj muž imate jednako godina kao ja i moj. Svaka čast, ako možeš izdržati za betu. Stvarno bi voljela da bude pozitivno. Pusti iscjedak, on može i ne mora ništa značiti.

----------


## The Margot

> Vidim da ti i tvoj muž imate jednako godina kao ja i moj. Svaka čast, ako možeš izdržati za betu. Stvarno bi voljela da bude pozitivno. Pusti iscjedak, on može i ne mora ništa značiti.


je, tu smo negdje po godinama. jedino mi nemamo ama baš nikakvu dijagnozu, kao ono sve okay i uredno.

ne znam što me spopalo, kao da sam "na nečemu", sve mi je sad ok  :Smile:  čitam neku odličnu knjigu (šaljem link, ne znam ako voliš takve stvari: http://www.algoritam.hr/?m=0&p=proiz...n+stockett&q=i)
 to mi ful odvraća pažnju. Bit će nekako - hvala na lijepim riječima!  :Smile:

----------


## The Margot

ej cure, a jel vam idu na jetra ljudi iz vaše okoline kojima su se djeca slučajno dogodila (ne zbog toga) već zato jer vam govore da se "samo morate opustiti" i da će se sve samo dogoditi....  Ne znam kako vama, ali ja bih im najradije zabila vilicu u oko. grrrrrrr.. ja tek na takve režim. kao oni se pametnjakovići znaju opustiti, a ja ne? kao oni znaju kako se djeca rade, a ko smo onda mi... ignoranti.

doživjela sam čak da mi je ultra ljigavi kolega na poslu rekao da "ako treba što pomoći, da će se i on uključiti"... fuuuuuuujjjjj... u civiliziranom svijetu, za takve se stvari ljudi tuže! uf.

----------


## crvenkapica77

mislim  da ima jos gore  Margot, gle  meni je  moja  jetrva  onako u sali rekla
 "aj sta se sikiras  rodit cu ti ja jedno"      ona inace ima 3 djece, kad god planira ostat trudna   i ostane.....kaze u sali njoj se to prima samo tako....ma kao da je to smijesno    :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes: 
nije zlobna  ali jednostavno ne razmislja svojom glavom kad nesto tako govori...

----------


## The Margot

> mislim  da ima jos gore  Margot, gle  meni je  moja  jetrva  onako u sali rekla
>  "aj sta se sikiras  rodit cu ti ja jedno"      ona inace ima 3 djece, kad god planira ostat trudna   i ostane.....kaze u sali njoj se to prima samo tako....ma kao da je to smijesno   
> nije zlobna  ali jednostavno ne razmislja svojom glavom kad nesto tako govori...


grrrrr... meni je dosta tih ljudi koji "ne misle ništa loše"... to je stvarno bilo bez veze od nje. ali - zapravo - ne bi se trebao čovjek previše na to obazirati, ali ponekad mi jednostavno izlazi para na uši!

----------


## sildad

Sjećam se kad sam ja bila još mlada cura u srednjoj školi i slušala sam razgovore starijih koji su pričali o nekim ženama koje ne mogu imati djecu, pa da se samo moraju opustiti i onda će biti sve u redu, ja se isto mislila u svojoj glavi, pa šta se ljudi stvarno ne opuste bit će im lakše. I onda sam ja došla do toga da se "ne mogu opustit". He, he, he, šta ti je ironija života. 
Jedna moja prijateljica kad sam ja bila možda godinu dvije u braku i već su valjda svi pretpostavljali da nam baš ne ide, ispali kao iz topa, a moj je muž plodan kao bik i napravi dijete kad me samo pogleda. Ne moram napominjati da mi više nije bila prijateljica jer nisam mogla vjerovati da netko može biti toliko glup i neosjetljiv. Tada me to užasno povrijedilo, a sad to pričam kao anegdotu. 
Prije su me stalno pitali pa kad ćeš, pa zašto nije, pa šta ne pokušate ovo, pa ono i to me užasno živciralo. Sad odavno više nitko ništa ne pita i sad mi to nekako nedostaje u smislu tad su još mislili da imam šanse, a sad mi više nema pomoći. U mojoj okolini svi se čude šta ja uopće još idem po IVF-ovima kad sam ionako beznadežan slučaj.

----------


## sildad

Margot hvala na linku, mogla bi se ponovno vratit čitanju, nekad sam dosta čitala, a sad sam filmofil, imam zavidnu kolekciju filmova ako nekome treba da ubije vrijeme do bete. :Smile:

----------


## The Margot

> Sjećam se kad sam ja bila još mlada cura u srednjoj školi i slušala sam razgovore starijih koji su pričali o nekim ženama koje ne mogu imati djecu, pa da se samo moraju opustiti i onda će biti sve u redu, ja se isto mislila u svojoj glavi, pa šta se ljudi stvarno ne opuste bit će im lakše. I onda sam ja došla do toga da se "ne mogu opustit". He, he, he, šta ti je ironija života. 
> Jedna moja prijateljica kad sam ja bila možda godinu dvije u braku i već su valjda svi pretpostavljali da nam baš ne ide, ispali kao iz topa, a moj je muž plodan kao bik i napravi dijete kad me samo pogleda. Ne moram napominjati da mi više nije bila prijateljica jer nisam mogla vjerovati da netko može biti toliko glup i neosjetljiv. Tada me to užasno povrijedilo, a sad to pričam kao anegdotu. 
> Prije su me stalno pitali pa kad ćeš, pa zašto nije, pa šta ne pokušate ovo, pa ono i to me užasno živciralo. Sad odavno više nitko ništa ne pita i sad mi to nekako nedostaje u smislu tad su još mislili da imam šanse, a sad mi više nema pomoći. U mojoj okolini svi se čude šta ja uopće još idem po IVF-ovima kad sam ionako beznadežan slučaj.


ma nek idu vrit! neosjetljive neznalice. nisi beznadežan slučaj, sigurna sam!

ja sam doživjela da mi je jedna od mojih najboljih i najbliskijih prijateljica rekla da djeca koja su rođena putem IVF-a nisu normalna (ortodoksna katolkinja) - i to nakon što sam joj se povjerila da krećemo u postupak. mislim... no comment.

a moja kuma mi je rekla da sam stara i da šta ja sad tu izigravam, da sam svoju šansu imala u dvadestima (muža sam srela u 30 i nekoj...)... naravno, ona ima dvoje djece prirodno začete. ajme majko moja.

----------


## sildad

Ma da, same gluposti. Ne znam hoćete li mi vjerovati ali došla sam do tog stupnja da me takve stvari više uopće ne nerviraju, mada prije nisam vjerovala da mogu doći do toga, ali jesam. Sad se samo smijem zajedno s mužem kad komentiramo takve stvari šta sve ljudi govore. 
Ja sam dosta komunikativna osoba pa mi nije problem pričati o bilo čemu, ali šta su po tom pitanju ljudi neupućeni to je strašno. Većina u mojoj okolini misli da se problem neplodnosti rješava tako da kažu opusti se ili se piju čajevi, a kad prvi IVF ne uspije gledaju u čudu, pa kako to nije uspjelo, mora da su veliki problemi kod vas, možda ti i muž niste kompatibilni...ma svašta sam se naslušala.

----------


## Pinky

uf to o glupim pričama, mogla bi knjigu napisati.... bitno je ne nervirati se, budale su budale.
nedavno sam dozvolila da mi pukne film totalno, rekla sam nikad više.

----------


## venddy

Cure hvala vam na lijepim čestitkama. Svim čekalicama želim što veću betu i da sve početkom nove godine budemo trudnice, a onima koje kreću u novi postupak da nas odmah slijede.

Nemojte se puno uzbuđivat na komentare okoline, ionako u stvari stavovi drugih ljudi nisu nimalo bitni u ovako osobnim i intimnim odlukama. U mojoj familiji žene se relativno kasno udaju i rađaju i to osobnim izborom tako da je kod mene to normalno. I da, nismo mi još stare. Moja teta je u 45 rodila zdravog sina, prema tome cure ne damo se

----------


## crvenkapica77

samo da znate dokle je njena glupost isla  da je  muzevog brata curi   (  i od moga muza bratovoj curi)   koja je bolovala  tada od raka i isla na kemoterapije  ( umrla je   :Sad:    )  rekla   ako ne bude mogla ostat trudna zbog  kemoterapije  da ce joj rodit jedno.....ma mislim stvarno ono... :Evil or Very Mad: 
kad mi je cura rekla  to  plakale smo  sat vremena , pogodilo me koliko i nju....uzas...
ja dan danas  nisam s njom mogla zajednicku  naci, ono  slazemo se  ko poznanice....u biti ta me zena nikad nije upitala kako sam..
jednom sam joj se otvorila i rekla kako cemo ici na potpomognutu  , to je bilo davno, od tada me nikad nije upitala kako sam....

sorry sto sam off  topic, malo  me uvatilo , nekako, kako ljudi  znaju biti  ....nemam rijeci.....

----------


## venddy

ma briga te za primitivce i neosjetljive ljude. Nemoj se molim te uzrujavat zbog toga. Ti lijepo misli na sebe, pazi se i mazi, i pozitivna kreni u novu borbu za svoju bebu. Znam da ćemo sve jednom ostvariti ovu svoju najveću želju

----------


## metkovk@

*venddy* suuuuuuuuuuper beta cestitam mamice!!!!!!!!!!*the Margot* iz mog potpisa se vidi da imam 41 godinu jedino sto mogu reci super se osjecam u *najboljim* sam godinama,i meni su nudili razne varijante trudnoce a o prici godina ide ovako "Jesi li ti luda di ces u tim godinama ic trazit dite".Toj osobi sam odgovorila da o tome odlucuje dragi Bog a ne babe kao sto je ona.Cure moje tjelo ce mi reci kada je dosta do tada ja od andela odustajat necu!!!!!!!!lljubim vas *margot* za ogromnu betu sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

vendy jos jednom iskrene cestitke na divnoj beti! Povedi prosinacki vlakic!

----------


## seka35

> *venddy* suuuuuuuuuuper beta cestitam mamice!!!!!!!!!!*the Margot* iz mog potpisa se vidi da imam 41 godinu jedino sto mogu reci super se osjecam u *najboljim* sam godinama,i meni su nudili razne varijante trudnoce a o prici godina ide ovako "Jesi li ti luda di ces u tim godinama ic trazit dite".Toj osobi sam odgovorila da o tome odlucuje dragi Bog a ne babe kao sto je ona.Cure moje tjelo ce mi reci kada je dosta do tada ja od andela odustajat necu!!!!!!!!lljubim vas *margot* za ogromnu betu sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


metkovk@ ,nista ti ne brini ,sad mi prijateljica tj.26,11,2010 rodila zdravu djevojcicu u 41 god putem ivf u mariboru
samo ti  idi naprijed

----------


## klara

I mene je moja mama rodila s 41. Naravno, bilo bi joj fizički lakše da me je rodila s 30, ali u životu nema savršenstva. Niti možeš znati što bi bilo bolje.
Sretno cure  :Smile: 

metkovk@ dirnula me je priča o tvojoj upornosti.

----------


## morskavila

> *Venddy*    JUPI!!!! Koja prekrasna beta!!!!! Živio prosinački vlakić i Venddy na čelu kolone!!!!!!!
> *alma_itd* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude dobro!!!!!


Potpisujem!
Svim ostalim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ostvarenje njihovih snova :Wink:

----------


## 5RA

Hvala Margot. Ja ću biti stijena  :Smile:  i da, bit ću strpljiva - bit će što bude. Tebi želim Beturinu i nemoj raditi test, sigurna sam da će ti beta biti dovoljna nagrada za svo ovo vrijeme čekanja... :Smile:  .... Drži se!!!

----------


## 5RA

Ma cure moje, pustite priče, danas je u civiliziranom svijetu najnormalnija stvar da se parovi na potomstvo odlučuju tek nakon izgrađene karijere, a i same znate koliko je potreno da se dođe do kakvog - takvog statusa na poslu legalnim putem. Stalo mi je do mišljenja jedino onih koje volim i kojima vjerujem, a ostali, pa ni njihovo mišljenje, nisu mi važni - jednom rječju PRIMITIVCI, a u našem malom svijetu ih na žalost još uvijek ima dosta. Ne obazirite se... vjerujmo u sebe i svoju snagu volje i želje da ostavrimo snove. Drago mi je što sam vas pronašla i što si u tome možemo biti velika potpora.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## The Margot

joj cure, vi ste bas sve super! iskreno bas sam ugodno iznenadena koliko pozitivne energije tu ima na jednoj hrpici  :Smile: ) 

meni se onaj iscjedak smirio, zapravo to i nije bilo tako strašno; više kao da svakih par sati netko pusti neki slabašan mlaz. nije mi niti jedan cijeli uložak trebao. 
još jedino povremeno osjećam pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha, oko jajnika.

ja sam očekivala ono pravi menzis; šta nije menzis nakon neuspješnog ET jak, bolan i obilan - sa onim komadićima tkiva itd?

----------


## ina33

> Stigli nalazi bete 14dnt 138,ne dupla se pravilno...12dnt je bila 117.kazu da je ipak dobro sto raste,a ja nemogu da se smirim.Vidim da se kod svih pravilno duplala.Jeli neko imao slicno iskustvo sa betom.Oj boze,poludjecu


Alma, na žalost, najvjerojatnije nije dobro. Osim u slučaju da se nisu nakačila dva, pa jedan odustaje, to nije dobro, nisam te popratila di si i sl. i koji je tvoj slučaj. To je vjerojatno neka kromosomska nepravilnost embrija, to je najčešći razlog za rane gubitke trudnoće, događa se svima, i u populaciji plodnih, samo oni tako rano niti ne bi skužili da su trudni, samo se u MPO populaciji to sve kristalno jasno zna i prati. Vidjet ćeš treću betu, ako i ona bude takva, onda tu, iskreno nema neke nade u sretan ishod trudnoće. Treća beta će bit ključna.

Evo tri slučaja:

- beta 307 - beta 334 - biokemijska
- beta 233 - beta 236 - duplanje se nastavilo, beta prešla na kraju 2000, embrij pojavio, kucaji pojavili, ali embrij sve više zaostajao - missed ab u 10. tjednu
- beta se slično loše duplala na drugo vađenje, ali je treće vađenje bilo u redu i trudnoća je uredno završila.

Sretno, za scenarij čuda i uredno duplanje, a ako nije uredno, da brzo ode!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Alma_itd gdje si bila u postupku, jer vidim da pišeš da imaš 9 embrija zamrznutih, to je super

----------


## The Margot

> *venddy* suuuuuuuuuuper beta cestitam mamice!!!!!!!!!!*the Margot* iz mog potpisa se vidi da imam 41 godinu jedino sto mogu reci super se osjecam u *najboljim* sam godinama,i meni su nudili razne varijante trudnoce a o prici godina ide ovako "Jesi li ti luda di ces u tim godinama ic trazit dite".Toj osobi sam odgovorila da o tome odlucuje dragi Bog a ne babe kao sto je ona.Cure moje tjelo ce mi reci kada je dosta do tada ja od andela odustajat necu!!!!!!!!lljubim vas *margot* za ogromnu betu sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



ha! četrdesete su nove tridesete! javit ću sutra betu... kolika god bila  :Smile: )

----------


## linalena

> ha! *četrdesete su nove tridesete*! javit ću sutra betu... kolika god bila )


to ja velim uvijek

Znam da je ovo Nakon transfera ali joj ja ću poluditi u čekanju transfera 5 dana, mogu Vam se pridružiti

----------


## The Margot

> to ja velim uvijek
> 
> Znam da je ovo Nakon transfera ali joj ja ću poluditi u čekanju transfera 5 dana, mogu Vam se pridružiti


znaš šta Linalena -meni je najgori period bio prije trf... bila sam napeta i umorna ko pas. Kad su mi vratili zametak (bio je samo jedan), odahnula sam...

još malo  :Smile: ))

----------


## Pinky

> joj cure, vi ste bas sve super! iskreno bas sam ugodno iznenadena koliko pozitivne energije tu ima na jednoj hrpici ) 
> 
> meni se onaj iscjedak smirio, zapravo to i nije bilo tako strašno; više kao da svakih par sati netko pusti neki slabašan mlaz. nije mi niti jedan cijeli uložak trebao. 
> još jedino povremeno osjećam pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha, oko jajnika.
> 
> ja sam očekivala ono pravi menzis; šta nije menzis nakon neuspješnog ET jak, bolan i obilan - sa onim komadićima tkiva itd?


ma da je to bio menzis, bio bi menzis.
to je bilo implantacijsko.
ja sam prokrvarila 1odpt, nešto kao 7-8 kapi krvi razbacanih okolo. dušu sam isplakala. onda stalo... dva dana ništa...i beta 859.
tako će i tebi biti  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Margot hvala puno, znaš koliko znači da nisi usamljena u tim suludim idejama

Za tvoju sutrašnju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## The Margot

> ma da je to bio menzis, bio bi menzis.
> to je bilo implantacijsko.
> ja sam prokrvarila 1odpt, nešto kao 7-8 kapi krvi razbacanih okolo. dušu sam isplakala. onda stalo... dva dana ništa...i beta 859.
> tako će i tebi biti


ma Pinky hvala ti, ali ja nisam baš sigurna da je bilo implantacijsko jer jučer mi je bio 13 dan nakon et... malo mi je to kasno za implantaciju.
ja brijem da su to oni folikulići njih 4-5 koje mi nisu punktirali pa su prsnuli i morali su negdje otići (vjerojatno je ova moja teorija suluda...)

----------


## ina33

Inače, ako beta ne raste pravilno, bolje je da pada, nego da dalje raste. Koliko god je to većini koja ne prati trudnoću od tako rane faze teško za prihvatit, uredan rast i visine bete je čelično pravilo, kojemu vrlo, vrlo, vrlo rijetki izmaknu.

----------


## sildad

Margot jesi ti na Utrogestanima? Većina cura ipak ne prokrvari dok stavlja Utriće, tek nakon prestanka počne ono jako krvarenje. Moja sestra je u prvoj trudnoći lagano krvarila i to se povuklo nakon par dana, niti je stavljala Utrogestane, niti je zvala ginekologa, normalno je radila i čekala da prođe. Sad mali ima 6 godina. Eh, šta ti je prirodna trudnoća i kad ništa ne znaš. Blaženo neznanje.

----------


## sildad

E moja Ina, netko je na forumu bio napisao "nemilosrdan je zakon bete" i nakon moje 2 trudnoće gdje se beta nije duplala sad potpuno vjerujem u to.

----------


## aneri

Dobro jutro suborke.
Danas 4dnt5d i dalje sam žena bez simptoma. Jedino  me ubiše ovi utrogestani, budim se ujutro umorna kao da sam se sudarila  s autobusom :Laughing: . Najbolji mi je onaj dio kad ih stavljam ujutro, to napravim skoro na žmireć da se ne razbudim, mm me pitao jesam li ja sigurna da ih stavim u pravu rupu? :Grin:  oprostite na detaljima.

----------


## The Margot

> Margot hvala puno, znaš koliko znači da nisi usamljena u tim suludim idejama
> 
> Za tvoju sutrašnju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~


sve će biti dobro, vidjet ćeš! ja sam si stavila u glavu da idemo dan po dan; inače sam jako nestrpljiva, ali evo, kada se o ovome radi, spremna sam čekati koliko god treba   :Heart:

----------


## The Margot

> Dobro jutro suborke.
> Danas 4dnt5d i dalje sam žena bez simptoma. Jedino  me ubiše ovi utrogestani, budim se ujutro umorna kao da sam se sudarila  s autobusom. Najbolji mi je onaj dio kad ih stavljam ujutro, to napravim skoro na žmireć da se ne razbudim, mm me pitao jesam li ja sigurna da ih stavim u pravu rupu? oprostite na detaljima.


ma jooooj, treba nam humora! i da ih staviš u "krivu r." - opet bi možda djelovali, sve se to apsorbira!

----------


## aneri

Draga Margot ja ti želim od srca da sutra kad dobiješ betu imaš okice kao maca na tvom avataru; iznenađen pogled na papir s veeeelikom betom :Smile:

----------


## The Margot

> Margot jesi ti na Utrogestanima? Većina cura ipak ne prokrvari dok stavlja Utriće, tek nakon prestanka počne ono jako krvarenje. Moja sestra je u prvoj trudnoći lagano krvarila i to se povuklo nakon par dana, niti je stavljala Utrogestane, niti je zvala ginekologa, normalno je radila i čekala da prođe. Sad mali ima 6 godina. Eh, šta ti je prirodna trudnoća i kad ništa ne znaš. Blaženo neznanje.


da, koristim utrogestane. tako je to znači...a joj. vidjet ćemo sutra, jedino beti vjerujem  :Sad: 

a sad moram dalje ići raditi, a ne visiti na forumu da me šef ne pošalje negdje gdje ne treba  :Smile: ))

----------


## Sumskovoce

*aneri* znam kako ti je... ubiše me ovi jutarnji...sat zvoni u 7, pa ga malo ugasim do 7 i 10...pa kad opet zazvoni se nekako natjeram, ali nikad ne zaspim ponovo onako slatko....

5dnt3d - Kod mene se maternica i dalje zateže i bocka, ne mogu se ni namjestit u krevetu kak spada jer me zateže - svi pokreti mi moraju biti slow motion.... konstantan feeling PMS-a, kao da će M procurit svaki čas (a znam da neće, prerano je) Nuspojave utrića nemam, osim što mrzim kad iscijedi nakon nekog vremena... Sanjam...uf koliko sanjam od početka postupka.... i naravno da si svako jutro obećam da neću virnut u sanjaricu, i svaki put ponovo virnem...pa kad bi bar pogađalo, ali ništa, samo živce vadi...

*Margot* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju ogromnu beturinu....neka se skače od veselja tebi u čast!
*linalena* brzo će proći to iščekivanje....iščekivanje bete je još duže....stoga živce na godišnji i pozitiva do daske!
*alma_itd* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta ipak pravilno, matematički poraste ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
iskusne curke - *ina33, MaliMimi, Sildad* baš ste sjajne i jako nas lijepo učite, tješite i vodite kroz nama zasada nepoznato!!!! Super ste i šaljem vam  :Kiss:

----------


## The Margot

> Draga Margot ja ti želim od srca da sutra kad dobiješ betu imaš okice kao maca na tvom avataru; iznenađen pogled na papir s veeeelikom betom


daj bože! hvala ti na lijepim riječima! a sada stvarno se odjavljujem da se ne uvalim u nevolje...

----------


## mimi81

Margot sretno sutra...
I ja sutra vadim betu...
Nadam se da ćemo slaviti...

----------


## venddy

Sumskovoce meni je tako bilo svih dana do bete samo se možda malo intenzitet mijenjaoj. I sada 15 dpt isto još uvjek osjećam grčiće ali dr. kaže da je to sve ok da se maternica rasteže. Zato misli pozitivno nemoj se bojati i želim da bude velika beta.
the Margot držim fige za sutra da mi budeš presretna
Alma da budem najmanje dupla od zadnjeg puta

----------


## The Margot

> Margot sretno sutra...
> I ja sutra vadim betu...
> Nadam se da ćemo slaviti...


joj. ja sam već digla ruke od svega, kao idem vaditi betu "reda radi". zbedirala sam se opet jer imam bolove kao da već krvarim (a ne krvarim)... o bože, sve je to dosta napeto za živce...
A već iduće minute se nadam da će biti pozitivna.
pa onda iduće opet potonem...

Sretno Mimi - za tebe se nadam više nego za sebe!!!  :Smile: )))

----------


## The Margot

:Sad: živci, živci... moji živci će nastradati opasno... ahhhhh...

----------


## sildad

Smiri se Margot, menstualni bolovi mogu biti i dobar znak. Ajme i ja čekam nestrpljivo tvoju betu.

----------


## Pinky

margot i ja sam imala užasne menstrualne bolove sve do prije par dana. ne brini se, to je ok

----------


## The Margot

:Grin:  :Heart: 
cure vi ste mi sve za 10+!
živjele vi meni i hvala vam na svim lijepim riječima. jer muževi, dečki i kako god ih zvali - koliko god da su uz nas i bili u tome, ne znaju kako se mi TOČNO osjećamo... zato WOMEN RULE!

----------


## kinki

Evo i mene k vama.  Transfer mi bio u ponediljak, treći dan nakon punkcije. Koliko god da se već godinama rugam svim ženama koje pričaju o simptomima par dana nakon transfera,   sad ih opet i sama tražim i osluškujem :Smile: 
Ništa posebno,  sise su nabrekla ko i inače nakon et,  jedino šta me par puta nešto žestoko probolo doli. Jučer je ta bol  traala dobrih 10 minuta uffff.   Betu mislim vadit 12. dan pt,  a testove ću počet pišat već od 8. dana-imam doma 20 komada.   Znam da je rano blablabla al što da si lažem, neću izdržat kad ih imam toliko.  Najradije bi već sad popišala jedan hahaha!  Ja utrogestane pijem,  jer me živcira ono curenje kad ih stavljam.  Ovako sam pospana, al boli me đon.  Mirovala sam prva 3 dana,  sad se ponašam normalno osim šta ne dižem neke teže terete. Također, pijem neke trave i vino što mi je dao Sadiković da se plod bolje uhvati :Smile: )   Ajme ja se stvarno nadam da je ovaj put bingooo!!!

----------


## mayica01

kinki sta ti je dr rekao da pijes utrogestane?? prvi put to cujem u ivf-icsi postupku..prosla sam 6postupaka i nikad mi dr nije rekao da pijem nego samo vaginalno da ih stavljam..sta si ti to odlucila na svoju ruku ili?..mozda kasnije da ih pijes ali ispocetka nakon ET..stvarno ne znam ..mozda grijesim..

----------


## The Margot

> margot i ja sam imala užasne menstrualne bolove sve do prije par dana. ne brini se, to je ok


ma daj. kao ono ful bolove kao da curiš? o mine Gott... 

samo kod mene je bilo više od par kapljica, to je od jučer pa se nastavlja i danas. svakih par sati pomalo kapne... a bolovi dođu svakih 20-30 min i traju 10ak -  20ak sekundi.

----------


## metkovk@

*the margot i mimi81* sretno sa betama vi ste sljedece trudnice ~~~~~~~~~~,moje cure moj metkovic pliva ja na srecu nisam ali su mi sestre u ugrozenom podruciju pa sam u nekoj trci tako da simptome i ne mogu osluskivat 7dnt osjetim tu i tamo one grozne M bolove ali sve je u Bozijim rukama pa ce mo vidit puno vas pozdravlja poplavljena metkovk@!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kety28

danas 13 dnt simptoma skoro nikakvih jedino mi je jučer tokom dopodneva bili malo mučno , moja beta je u ponedjeljak (nakon 17 dana) . Od 4 postupka ovo je tek moj drugi transfer , prvi je bio davne 2006 i tada sam dobila M nakon 11dnt.  Malo me tješi što nisam još dobila premda to ne znači ništa. SRETNO curama sutra koje vade betu

----------


## hallo

haj moj metkoviću ne plivam ni ja al sve oko mene jest...meni je beta 8.12 i ne mogu da je doćekam...sretno svimaaaa

----------


## hallo

:Klap: sretno :Klap:

----------


## venddy

cure budite hrabre, svi PMS simptomi su isti i u ivf-u. Ja sam isto bila u komi, jer mi je lijevi jajnik negdje u drugom tjednu totalno podivljao (moj inače PMS simptom već godinama), mislila sam da je gotovo. Iza 3 AIH koje sam imal prije IVF-a uvijek je bilo tako, i svaki put je beta ostala nedostižna. Ali evo, ovaj put srećom je suprotno od onoga čega sam se najviše bojala. 
vibrica za sve vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i cmokić

----------


## mary26

meni je danas 9dnt i sad sam vidjela da malo krvarim, a krv je roskasta... trbuh me boli i sva sam zbedirana. strah me do bola da ću normalno prokrvarit... sad sam dušu isplakala i malo je bolje, ali sam totalno u šoku!
čestitam na odličnim betama, a svima koje betu tek trebaju vaditi - sretno!!! PUSA!!!

----------


## The Margot

znate šta cure; ja ću si sada odslušati novi Eminemov album (nisam inače ljubitelj, ali mi baš treba nešto nabrijano) - dan pred gđu betu - kao dan pred neki gadan ispit :Shock: 

forumiramo se sutra, puse svima!

----------


## Pinky

> Ja utrogestane pijem,  jer me živcira ono curenje kad ih stavljam.  Ovako sam pospana, al bli me đon.


nemoj da sad sidnem na bus, odem u split i zadavim te! živcira te? majke ti? a nas druge nije? ja baš volim ležat nepokretno po ure 3x dnevno i onda imat osjećaj da curka sve iz mene cili dan. da te nisam čula više sa tim glupostima, ima da STAVLJAŠ utrogestane jer kad ih popiješ ne djeluju ni približno onoliko dobro koliko kad ih stavljaš vaginalno. :ja-starababetina:
kad smo već prošle ovo što smo prošle stavljanje utrogestana je najmanja glupost.
a vidit ćeš kad ostaneš trudna, odneseš poljaku one nalaze trombofilije (imaš neke iste ko ja, morala bi otići) pa ako ti da još da se bodeš svaki dan ko ja...zato šššššš i guraj.  :Kiss:  sve za bebe.

----------


## kety28

> meni je danas 9dnt i sad sam vidjela da malo krvarim, a krv je roskasta... trbuh me boli i sva sam zbedirana. strah me do bola da ću normalno prokrvarit... sad sam dušu isplakala i malo je bolje, ali sam totalno u šoku!
> čestitam na odličnim betama, a svima koje betu tek trebaju vaditi - sretno!!! PUSA!!!



Mary nadam se da je implantacijsko , u zadnje vrijeme čitam da je bilo dosta takvih slučajeva . SRETNO

----------


## mary26

kety28, i ja se iskreno nadam da je implatacijsko. betu bih trebala vaditi u ponedjeljak. strah me da do toga uopće neću stić.  :Sad:

----------


## kinki

> nemoj da sad sidnem na bus, odem u split i zadavim te! živcira te? majke ti? a nas druge nije? ja baš volim ležat nepokretno po ure 3x dnevno i onda imat osjećaj da curka sve iz mene cili dan. da te nisam čula više sa tim glupostima, ima da STAVLJAŠ utrogestane jer kad ih popiješ ne djeluju ni približno onoliko dobro koliko kad ih stavljaš vaginalno. :ja-starababetina:
> kad smo već prošle ovo što smo prošle stavljanje utrogestana je najmanja glupost.
> a vidit ćeš kad ostaneš trudna, odneseš poljaku one nalaze trombofilije (imaš neke iste ko ja, morala bi otići) pa ako ti da još da se bodeš svaki dan ko ja...zato šššššš i guraj.  sve za bebe.


A ne znam, meni su svaki put rekli da ih mogu pit ili stavljat, da je svejedno.  Kontam, kad ga stavim pola ga iscuri pa bolje ovako.  Ok, ako je tako stavljat ću ih.  Ali brate mili nisi mi tribala sad baš reć to za trombofiliju,  **** te za pa izist ću se živa.  Šta mi nisi prije rekla, sad mi je već kasno da uzmem neku terapiju????  Radončić mi je reko da su mi nalazi ok,  da ta neka sitna odstupanja ne mogu utjecat na trudnoću.  Šta ću sad? Da idem Poljaku čim prije?

----------


## aleksandraj

Idi kinkikod P. i on ce ti je prepisati u skladu s nalazima..ako trebas heparin, mozes ga kupiti u CITA (10 injekcija 150 KN)

----------


## morskavila

> meni je danas 9dnt i sad sam vidjela da malo krvarim, a krv je roskasta... trbuh me boli i sva sam zbedirana. strah me do bola da ću normalno prokrvarit... sad sam dušu isplakala i malo je bolje, ali sam totalno u šoku!
> čestitam na odličnim betama, a svima koje betu tek trebaju vaditi - sretno!!! PUSA!!!


mary26 čekala sam da se javiš.... nije još sve gotovo...držim fige
kada ti je dr. rekao da vadiš betu?
Meni je danas 10 dnt i osjećam kao da ću procuriti - dođe mi da napravim test
cure jel' rano za to?
pusa svima

----------


## ksena28

cure, ne radite prerano testove. ako bude minus, samo ćete se nervirati. čekajte betu.

a što se krvarenja tiče, nijedno krvarenje nije baš neki super dobar znak, premda u malom postotku bude i implantacijsko. ako krvariš i dalje, miruj. sklanjaj se od PC i u ležeći položaj. utrogestani OBAVEZNI.

----------


## mary26

rekao mi doktor da betu vadim od 10. do 14. dana nakon transfera. Znači, mogla bih ju izvadit već sutra. Ali čekat ću ponedjeljak, nemam kaj izgubit. Rekao je ako se vadi ranije da je manja, pa se ne želim još dodatno zabrinjavati. dosta mi je muke i ovako. Sad kaj Bog da! 
Ja osjećam već par dana pritisak u trbuhu, a sad me boli baš onako kako me zna boliti prije menge.  :Sad:  što se tiče testa, na to ti ne bih znala odgovoriti, možda neka od cura zna bolje. sretno!

----------


## sildad

Pinky stvarno me nasmija ženo kako si očitala bukvicu kinki. Ja ću je samo još pitat hoće li je živcirat utrogestan kad bude trudna pa kad ga bude morala stavljat to 12. tjedna? 
Cure sretno s betama.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Margot sretno sutra...
> I ja sutra vadim betu...
> Nadam se da ćemo slaviti...


zar  je  vrijeme  .....sretnooo  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kinki  , zeno Bozija  vaginalno stavljaj  .....curi  nek curi....svima curi   :Smile:  ja sam nonstop nosala uloske, i kad ih zaboravim stavit procuri i na hlace  i ostane fleka , pa sta,  sve za bebu  ...
metkovk@    uzas dole kod vas   ajme.... :Love:  zao mi ljudi  
margot   SRETNO  SUTRA 
mimi  SRETNO   dusice
pinky  nasmija me 

svima sretno sa betama  :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

> Alma_itd gdje si bila u postupku, jer vidim da pišeš da imaš 9 embrija zamrznutih, to je super


Sve je obavljeno u Belgiji.Ne zamrzavaju jajne stanice nego embrione.Neznam tacno sa koliko su stannica,ali mislim da je sigurno najmanje sa 6.nadam se da ce barem jedno prezivjeti odmrzavanje.Imala sam 17 jajnih stanica,16 se oplodilo,jedno je vraceno a 9 embrija je zamrznuto.Barem imam dobru zalihu u zamrzivacu.Prava sam domacica,heheheh.

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky stvarno me nasmija ženo kako si očitala bukvicu kinki. Ja ću je samo još pitat hoće li je živcirat utrogestan kad bude trudna pa kad ga bude morala stavljat to 12. tjedna? 
> Cure sretno s betama.


ma to ja glumim strogoću sa mojom kinkušom. ona mi je poklonila femaru koja mi je bebicu napravila  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

U Belgiji, nemamo baš puno forumašica koje su išle tamo, kako to da si se ti odlučila i kako si zadovoljna.
Vjerojatno su ti zamrzli blastociste (one imaju 100 stanica), tako bar rade gdje se može zamrzavati embrije

----------


## Bebel

> nemoj da sad sidnem na bus, odem u split i zadavim te! živcira te? majke ti? a nas druge nije? ja baš volim ležat nepokretno po ure 3x dnevno i onda imat osjećaj da curka sve iz mene cili dan...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

nemojte se zamjerati trudnici...
Pinky  :Kiss: 

utrogestani - dolje...
test - ostavite za one mlađe od 20g.
Novce potrošite na sretnu tetu ß
*
kinki* nije kasno niti nakon pozitivne ß ukoliko doktor ipak procjeni da je potrebno...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se sve upišete na listu T u 12 mj. :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Bebel- testovi za mladje od 20 god  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## alma_itd

> U Belgiji, nemamo baš puno forumašica koje su išle tamo, kako to da si se ti odlučila i kako si zadovoljna.
> Vjerojatno su ti zamrzli blastociste (one imaju 100 stanica), tako bar rade gdje se može zamrzavati embrije


Nemam pojma koliko stanica imaju zamrznuti embrioni.Ja zivim trenutno u Belgiji i imam zdravstveno osiguranje koje mi placa 6 ICSI u koje se ubraja postupak stimulacije,punkcije i vracanja embriona,a sam postupak vracanja zamrznutih embriona se ne racuna u pokusaj.Ja sam do sad imala 2 pokusaja.Sto se tice samog postupka u Belgiji,zadovoljna sam jer vidim da se vi u Hrvatskoj morate boriti sa kojekakvim zakonskim zavrzlamama.Pored svog stresa koji se mora prozivljavati tokom cijelog postupka,mora se jos covjek maltretirati sa birokratskim glupostima koje pisu ljudi koji nikad nisu bili niti ce biti u nasoj situaciji.Jedino sto nisam trenutno zadovoljna sa svojim dr.jer mi ne daje nikakva objasnjenja.Vise sam saznala ovdje na forumu od Pinky i Sildad i ostalih nego od mog dr.Za slijedeci postupak vracanja embriona cu ici kod drugog dr.Sutra jos idem vaditi trecu betu,mada sam juce otplakala i odtugovala i pomirila se sa tim da je sve gotovo i da moj odlicni embrion od 8 stanica nije uspio da se izbori.Zivot ide dalje.Necu tako lako odustati.Zelim srecu svim cekalicama bete i da i nas konacno Bog pogleda.

----------


## 5RA

Hej cure!!! Baš sam pehist... Skrpala me prehlada (ili sam skupila virus) - kašalj, grlobolja i promuklos... Nadam se da to nema utjecaja na razvoj događaja... zna li netko više o tome? Znam da ne smijem uzimati nikakve lijekove. Sorry, meni je prvi put i uvijek se volim ograditi tvrdnjom da nema glupih pitanja....  :Smile:

----------


## kinki

> Pinky stvarno me nasmija ženo kako si očitala bukvicu kinki. Ja ću je samo još pitat hoće li je živcirat utrogestan kad bude trudna pa kad ga bude morala stavljat to 12. tjedna? 
> Cure sretno s betama.


 Ajme sad sam ispala razmažena tuka, krivo ste me shvatile-mislila sam da je svejedno pila ili stavljala! Kontam bolje da pijem nego da mi pola iscuri, strah me da mi previše iscuri o tome se radi.  Eto, sad ih stavljam, bojim se Pinky  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

kinki, to što iscuri je normalno, a kad se malo odmiruje nakon stavljanja utrića taman je to dovoljno vremena da se apsorbira koliko treba, popiti se može, al najviše jednom dnevno ako si na poslu pa si ne možeš staviti vaginalno, al pravilo je vaginalno, nek te Pinky prepala :Laughing:

----------


## tuzna

ja cu samo poslati  :Kiss:  nasoj kinki.

----------


## kinki

> ja cu samo poslati  nasoj kinki.


  :Smile: 

Eto,  četvrti dan nakon ET....Sise su mi napete ko puška i vruče.  Drugo ništa.

----------


## Sumskovoce

6dnt - grčenja sve manje i manje, (.)(.) napete i osjetljive, nervoza je počela.... a do jučer sam bila tako cool i uvjerena da je + jedini mogući ishod ove naše priče.....
I dalje si obećavam da neću kupit test, da neću bit sadist.... ali betu bih definitivno mogla vadit na 13dnt umjesto na 17 dnt kako je doktor napisao.... :Cekam:   :Raspa:

----------


## Pinky

5RA u kojoj si trenutno fazi?
kinkice  :Heart:  fali mi zahebancije, evo me doma po cile dane pa sam morala malo  :Wink: 

drž'te se cure, pakleni dani su pred vama!
a bome i predamnom. nisam ponavljala betu jer živim tamo gdje vađenja bete nema, nikakvih simptoma nemam, i kako vi čekate bete za desetak dana, imam feeling da i ja čekam, samo ja čekam srce/srca za 10 dana, ali nervoza je skoro identična...  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## 5RA

Pinky, evo me 6. dnt. Dakle, negdje pred implantaciju. ??? Vjerujem da je i tebi veselo. Čovječe, padne ti kamen sa srca jer dočekaš visokoočekivanu betu i onda opet nova neizvijesnost. 

Baš smo mi žene jadne... Kad mi je dr. propisivao Utrogestane zamolila sam da i MM da nešto jer samo mene šopa sa svim i svačim (naravno - bila zezenacija). Kako za njih nema terapije, šalila sam se da ću ga svaki dan malo štipnut da ga bar malo boli i pogodite što? Sutradan si spržio ruke vrelim uljem  i sada ima opekline na prstima lijeve šake, a ja se više nikada neću šaliti na taj način. Sve nekako ide u krivo pa u krivo. Nadam se da će se za desetak dana putanja okrenuti prema pozitivi.  :Smile:

----------


## suzzie2

Cure Kinki i Pinky baš ste me nasmijale!

Ja sam danas 3d nakon FET-a i nemam nikakve simptome. Ništa. Mislim si, možda je i to neki znak  :Laughing:

----------


## 5RA

Hej Sumskovoce, i ja sam 6. dnt. I meni je beta 13.12. Pretpostavljam da bi mi, da ima smisla, dr. rekao da betu vadim ranije, ali očito nema smisla pa sam ja odlučila čekati baš 13.12. Za sad mislim da mogu izdražati, no vidjet ću. Od simptoma baš ništa osim bolnih grudi, mada bi po onom protokolu danas trebao biti drugi dan implantacije. Neki kažu da je osjete, drugi ne. Ja ne osjećam ništa. Sutra trebam primiti drugi Bravectid. Kakva je tvoja terapija nt?

----------


## kinki

> 5RA u kojoj si trenutno fazi?
> kinkice  fali mi zahebancije, evo me doma po cile dane pa sam morala malo 
> 
> drž'te se cure, pakleni dani su pred vama!
> a bome i predamnom. nisam ponavljala betu jer živim tamo gdje vađenja bete nema, nikakvih simptoma nemam, i kako vi čekate bete za desetak dana, imam feeling da i ja čekam, samo ja čekam srce/srca za 10 dana, ali nervoza je skoro identična...


 Hehe,  turam ja utriće i sad se svaki put sitin tebe kad mi je prst u p...AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!   Ajme meni nikad sporije dani nisu prolazili. Pari mi se da je već misec dana petak.....

----------


## kinki

> Cure Kinki i Pinky baš ste me nasmijale!
> 
> Ja sam danas 3d nakon FET-a i nemam nikakve simptome. Ništa. Mislim si, možda je i to neki znak


 Eto novi simptom-nedostatak simptoma hahaha!!!!

----------


## Pinky

> Hehe,  turam ja utriće i sad se svaki put sitin tebe kad mi je prst u p...AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!   Ajme meni nikad sporije dani nisu prolazili. Pari mi se da je već misec dana petak.....


a jesi me sad nasmijala  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

nemoj mi pričat o simptomima, ja sam sada, po izračunima na kraju 5tt i nemam nikakav simptom još. čisto poželim da se dobro izrigam (iako se riganja užasno bojim) - samo da znam da je sve ok.

----------


## mayica01

pinky vjeruj mi bolje da ne rigas..ot kad sam napravila betu a to je prije mj dana otprilke prate me konstantne mucnine i riganje,nikamo ne idem i samo su mi krevet i wc naj prijatelji..zato uzivaj dok nema simptoma.. svima curama sretnooooo..... :Kiss:

----------


## The Margot

dakle, dobar dan svima; beta 1,2! Baš sam se razmahala... pa moj embrij nije ni skužio da je u maternici i da se mora počet hvatati... i odnijelo ga. 
sinoć prokrvarila al ono do daske i protulila cijelu noć. eto tako. sad barem znam da je negativno.  za 6 mj idemo opet, a do onda se vraćam "normalnom životu".
isplakala sam već lavor suza i sad sam stvarno bez enrgije.

Pusa svima i nadam se da su ostale curke imale više sreće  :Smile: )

----------


## crvenkapica77

margot   veliki - najveci   :Love:  
12mj je bezvz  krenuo    :Sad:

----------


## mayica01

margot zao mi je..glavu gore i bit ce bolje..posveti se drugim stvarima u zivotu,pokusaj ne mislit na postupak i makni se od svega toga..mi smo uspjeli nakon 5god..zato samo hrabro naprijed i nema odustajanja..puse svima

----------


## matahari

žene, vi ste živi smijeh. sad ste i mene stavile u nedoumicu, pa ne znam da li da utriće gutam ili guram. doktor rekao da gutam, ali...inseminacija danas odrađena!

----------


## The Margot

dobra vijest  - danas stigla oprema za Max Tv - ne izlazim iz stana do pon. došlo ko naručeno! Hvala curke :Heart:

----------


## The Margot

> margot   veliki - najveci   
> 12mj je bezvz  krenuo


najbezveze... totalno se slažem  :Sad: (

----------


## The Margot

> margot zao mi je..glavu gore i bit ce bolje..posveti se drugim stvarima u zivotu,pokusaj ne mislit na postupak i makni se od svega toga..mi smo uspjeli nakon 5god..zato samo hrabro naprijed i nema odustajanja..puse svima


ha, mi ćemo u međuvremenu vježbati prirodnu metodu pa kud puklo (mislim, ne baš da brojim dane i mjerim temp...) ali kako je kod nas sve okay (barem tako kažu) mene i dalje drži neka nada...

----------


## mimi81

Margot žao mi je!
Beta je na 14. dnt 56.6 što je premalo.
Moram u pon opet vaditi betu i moja gin kaže da to još može rasti ali ja se nekako ne nadam previše.
Žao mi je što nemam bolje vijesti

----------


## matahari

X




> margot   veliki - najveci   
> 12mj je bezvz  krenuo


Mimi, tko zna, svašta je moguće. možda je bila kasnija implantacija. držim fige, sretno!

----------


## aneri

Margot :Love: 

Vijesti ova dva dana :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## The Margot

> Margot žao mi je!
> Beta je na 14. dnt 56.6 što je premalo.
> Moram u pon opet vaditi betu i moja gin kaže da to još može rasti ali ja se nekako ne nadam previše.
> Žao mi je što nemam bolje vijesti



Mimi, vidi ovaj site; tu kaže da je okvirna vrijednost bete na 14. dana oko 48; tu stranicu uređuju liječnici i stručnjaci, ne vjerujem da pišu gluposti...
http://www.neplodnost.hr/metode-potp...transfera.html
bit će sve okay  :Smile: ) - navijam za tebe!

----------


## mimi81

Margot hvala, ali to se odnosi na 14 dana nakon punkcije a meni je 14. dan nakon transfera...

----------


## sildad

Margot stvarno mi je žao.  :Love:  Kad ja nisam odustala nakon onog šta mi se dogodilo, nedam ni tebi da odustaješ.
Mimi, koji dan su ti vraćali embrije? Slažem se da je beta mala, ali nije još ništa gotovo, druga beta će sve pokazat.
A vi cure stavljajte Utriće, a pijte samo kad niste u mogućnosti staviti vaginalno.
Pinky - znam kako ti je bez simptoma, jer i mene je to užasno mučilo zašto ih nemam, a tek čekanje UZV - to mi se čini gore nego čekanje bete, a mislim da je i još rano za simptome kod tebe.

----------


## suzzie2

Margot baš mi je žao!

Mimi81 molim te da ipak izvadiš i drugu betu. Pusa

----------


## The Margot

ma nećemo mi odustati, mi smo tvrde glave - jedino što idući postupak možemo obaviti tek za godinu dana (ne želimo u HR pa ćemo opet u SLO)... Stvarno, pitam se, kako je vama koji IVF obavljate u HR - mislim samo 3 stanice oploditi, pa to je šansa ravna nuli. Ja sam imala samo 4 stanice (imala bi ih 9, ali mi nisu mogli punktirati drugi jajnik iz tehničkih razloga),a od 4 se samo jedna oplodila... a kako bi tek bilo sa 3 = 0... 

ovo smo sada prošli prvi puta i skidam kapu na upornosti svima koji ustraju jer ovo je ogroman pritisak prvenstveno na ženu, a onda i na vezu, brak... veliki stres. Ali ako rezultira malim slatkim drečavim stvorom - išao bi čovjek i sto puta da može  :Smile:

----------


## The Margot

> Margot baš mi je žao!
> 
> Mimi81 molim te da ipak izvadiš i drugu betu. Pusa


 :Sad:  bit će bolje - hvala!

----------


## The Margot

> Margot hvala, ali to se odnosi na 14 dana nakon punkcije a meni je 14. dan nakon transfera...


e baš sam kokoš, oprosti! :Ups:

----------


## mimi81

> Margot stvarno mi je žao.  Kad ja nisam odustala nakon onog šta mi se dogodilo, nedam ni tebi da odustaješ.
> Mimi, koji dan su ti vraćali embrije? Slažem se da je beta mala, ali nije još ništa gotovo, druga beta će sve pokazat.
> A vi cure stavljajte Utriće, a pijte samo kad niste u mogućnosti staviti vaginalno.
> Pinky - znam kako ti je bez simptoma, jer i mene je to užasno mučilo zašto ih nemam, a tek čekanje UZV - to mi se čini gore nego čekanje bete, a mislim da je i još rano za simptome kod tebe.


Vratili su ih 3. dan

----------


## Aurora*

*The Margot* jeste li razmisljali da probate npr. kod dr. Resa dok cekate na Maribor? Ili mozda kod nas berem koji prirodni IVF? Obzirom na tvoje godine jedan postupak godisnje mozda nije dovoljno...  :Unsure:

----------


## The Margot

> *The Margot* jeste li razmisljali da probate npr. kod dr. Resa dok cekate na Maribor? Ili mozda kod nas berem koji prirodni IVF? Obzirom na tvoje godine jedan postupak godisnje mozda nije dovoljno...


Aurora, slažem se da nije dovoljno, nismo mi više piletina, što se kaže. Dr Res je u Rijeci? da li znaš da li se dugo čeka?

----------


## mala2

> *The Margot* jeste li razmisljali da probate npr. kod dr. Resa dok cekate na Maribor? Ili mozda kod nas berem koji prirodni IVF? Obzirom na tvoje godine jedan postupak godisnje mozda nije dovoljno...


slažem se s Margot. ja sa bila naručena za 09/2009 u Petrovu, te u SD 05/2009.,Gdje sam i zatrudnila te rodila dvije prekrasne princeze, a na prirodni icsi sam išla svaki mjesec)

----------


## The Margot

> slažem se s Aurorom. ja sa bila naručena za 09/2009 u Petrovu, te u SD 05/2009.,Gdje sam i zatrudnila te rodila dvije prekrasne princeze, a na prirodni icsi sam išla svaki mjesec)


hm, kako ide taj "prirodni" pokušaj? da li se dobije više od jedne stanice? joj, pojima nemam, oprostite neznalici...

----------


## mala2

jedna ili dvije ako si sretna. to su JS bez ikakvih ljekova.

----------


## Mali Mimi

The Margot, dr. Reš je u Ljubljani, na red se dolazi odmah nema nekog čekanja, zoveš jednom te pregleda i sve dogovoriš za idući mj. ako treba.
U prirodnom možeš dobiti 1 j.s. ako i toliko jer se često desi ili da im pobjegne folikul il da bude prazan, to ako si blizu bolnice pa ti nije problem putovati i izostajati s posla je ok, ali ako nisi mislim da bolje tu verziju preskočiti.

----------


## Aurora*

> Aurora, slažem se da nije dovoljno, nismo mi više piletina, što se kaže. Dr Res je u Rijeci? da li znaš da li se dugo čeka?


Ne, dr. Res je u Ljubljani tj. Postojni (folikulometrije su u Ljubljani, a punkcije i transferi u Postojni). Prednost postupka kod njega je upravo to sto gotovo nema nikakvog cekanja i naravno to sto tamo nema ovih nasih zakonskih ogranicenja. Vise o njemu mozes naci na podforumu Potpomognuta u Sloveniji.

----------


## The Margot

hvala vam cure - razmislit ćemo o svim opcijama pa ćemo dalje u boj za bebu!  :Smile: )

----------


## sildad

Margot, dobro ti cure govore, ja na tvom mjestu ne bi čekala godinu dana, puno je to, pokušaj nešto iskombinirati. Ne mogu zaključiti točno kakva je situacija kod tebe (ne znam kakve si sve pretrage napravila) i zašto se samo jedna oplodila, da li je u pitanju smanjena rezerva JS ili jednostavno bi ti trebala drugačija stimulacija. Ne znam kakva ti je financijska situacija, ali se stvarno raspitaj i o drugim opcijama. Jedan IVF je stvarno premalo da bi se po njemu moglo nešto suditi. 
Mimi svakako javi drugu betu.

----------


## mirna26

mimi81   pošta ti je puna--......oslobodi mjesta tj pobriši poruke neke

----------


## The Margot

> Margot, dobro ti cure govore, ja na tvom mjestu ne bi čekala godinu dana, puno je to, pokušaj nešto iskombinirati. Ne mogu zaključiti točno kakva je situacija kod tebe (ne znam kakve si sve pretrage napravila) i zašto se samo jedna oplodila, da li je u pitanju smanjena rezerva JS ili jednostavno bi ti trebala drugačija stimulacija. Ne znam kakva ti je financijska situacija, ali se stvarno raspitaj i o drugim opcijama. Jedan IVF je stvarno premalo da bi se po njemu moglo nešto suditi. 
> Mimi svakako javi drugu betu.


ja bih pokušala u SLO opet u svakom slučaju - tamo negdje 5-6 mj. Financijaska situacija nije bajna, ali ćemo nekako iskopati taj novac. 

imala sam sada 9 folikula, ali su mi punktirali samo 4 (jer mi je jedan jajnik na čudnom mjestu, a to su skužili tek na punkciji). nisam bila pod narkozom - ubili bi me da su morali rovati do tog jajnika...
Možda ćemo u Ljubljanu ili Postojnu jer u MB možemo idući termin dobiti tek u 10.-11. mj 2011.
Nemamo nikakvu dijagnozu, a napravili smo sve pretrage osim imunoloških. 

Ne ide mi se na prirodne cikluse jer  se bojim da ću si tako nabiti još veći stres i presing da bih dobila jednu ili dvije stanice. Mislim da je to pogodnije za mlađe "kandidatkinje" koje imaju vremena eksperimentirati. 

Ne znam da li zvučim suvislo.

----------


## The Margot

> slažem se s Margot. ja sa bila naručena za 09/2009 u Petrovu, te u SD 05/2009.,Gdje sam i zatrudnila te rodila dvije prekrasne princeze, a na prirodni icsi sam išla svaki mjesec)


ja sam malo tupava - gdje je SD? Slovenija?

----------


## mimi81

Sveti Duh ti je bolnica u zg

----------


## The Margot

uopće mi nije palo na pamet; znam Sveti Duh gdje je... 

Ipak, meni nije jasno kako ikome u HR uspijeva zatrudnjeti sa ovim našim metodama. Oploditi 3 ili oploditi 20 jajnih stanica nije isto. Moraš stvarno imati super kvalitetan biološki materijal da ti nešto i ostane od te 3 pa da nešto i vrate. I dalje sam u čudu.  :Shock:

----------


## Pinky

margot, baš mi je ža  :Sad:  :Sad: 
nema druge već u nove pobjede.
kakva ti je sad bila stimulacija? tipični mb dugi protokol? ako je, ja bi ipak da sam na tvom mistu pričekala 5 mjeseci do slijedećeg postupka. triba se i tjelo očistiti, glupo je forsirati i izazvati kakvu bolest.

----------


## The Margot

> margot, baš mi je ža 
> nema druge već u nove pobjede.
> kakva ti je sad bila stimulacija? tipični mb dugi protokol? ako je, ja bi ipak da sam na tvom mistu pričekala 5 mjeseci do slijedećeg postupka. triba se i tjelo očistiti, glupo je forsirati i izazvati kakvu bolest.


Hvala ti  :Sad:  C'est la vie - sad sam se smirila, sinoć sam bila u totalnoj komi, a jutros sam plakala ko kišna godina i labu kad sam vadila krv jer sam znala kakav će biti nalaz... 

Slažem se, sačekat ćemo, naravno, oko pola godine- zbog pauze za organizam, ali i zbog financija (ko bi to financirao svako malo i da se može češće, pitam se...) 
Uzimala sam 22 dana Decapeptyl + 12 dana Gonal 225 uz Decapeptyl; pretpostavljam da je to dugi protokol, ali bez tableta za kontracepciju jer ih nisam podnosila.

----------


## Pinky

čini mi se da spada u dugi.  moj  dugi se sastojao od 25 decapeptyla, 32 gonala i 8 menopura. nije mi palo na pamet ništa raditi pola godine. i sve te inekcije, btw, za 2 folikula i 2js...

----------


## mirna26

e pinky sad si me zeznula a baš me zanimalo kaj radi ananas? :Rolling Eyes:  :Wink: 
dajte curke recite za kaj je dobar ananas poslije transfera?hehe

----------


## Pinky

ananas i cikla su ti dobri za debljanje endometrija. i ne samo nakon transfera, već ih je dobro jesti i pred postupak.
sa vrkutom i ostalim čajevima na bazi bilja se ne bi igrala za vrijeme kad smo trudne dok se ne dokaže suprotno.

----------


## mirna26

:Laughing: hvala....a ja mislila da je ananas afrodizijak
mislim se, kud cu još i to a vec imam problema sa povećim libidom trenutno. :Laughing:

----------


## Pinky

o joj, da bar je  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## mirna26

ma curke moje ovak se dugo nisam nasmijala ko ovdje nakon transfera...zapravo nije tako sve tragično..ako i ne uspijemo iz prvih pokušaja..bar se čovjek pošteno može nasmijati na vlastiti račun...a šta nam drugo preostaje...smijati se moramo....to nas čini zdravijima i moćnijima i snažnijima....ali fakat sam se do suza smijala nekim provalama...ovo sve zapravo ko dobar roman...samo vi mene nastavite nasmijavati jer mi to liječi dušu :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy: 
ps. stalno sanjam sexualne snove da me sve više struh zaspati...što ovi ludi hormoni rade pa to je ludilo :Grin: ..luda sam ko puška...imam energije da bi trčala maraton ali mi se tu i tamo malo diže želudac :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aneri

Mirna baš dobro da si načela tu temu, ja isto imam taj slučaj, sanjam li sanjam.  :Embarassed:  Jedino ako to nije simptom? :Laughing:

----------


## mirna26

doživljavaš i orgazme u snu? :Laughing: 
ja da...kažu mi neke cure ovdje da je to dobar znak....da ce to od sada postati službeni znak za trudnoću pa sam se odvalila smijat :Laughing: opet :Laughing: 
e bilo bi super...ma nisam ja neki sanjar da sad zbrajam simptome da bi potvrdila trudnoću već me to zabavlja...stvarno je smiješnojer to ne doživljavam svaki dan..ipak :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cranky

> e pinky sad si me zeznula a baš me zanimalo kaj radi ananas?
> dajte curke recite za kaj je dobar ananas poslije transfera?hehe


Ja ne bi preporučila ananas nakon transfera jer može izazvat kontrakcije. Općenito nakon transfera, ja ne bi i nisam ništa osim C vitamina i Prenatala  :Wink:

----------


## mirna26

dobro.uzeto na znanje.nećemo papat ananas.može vit c, i može prenatal...super curke...dajte još info... :Klap: .....

----------


## linalena

I ja imala prije neki dan sexi san, al valjda zato što me još od 17dc prethodnog ciklusa muže nžće ni taknuti, čovječe neće me ni zažvaliti kak spada

----------


## sildad

> uopće mi nije palo na pamet; znam Sveti Duh gdje je... 
> 
> Ipak, meni nije jasno kako ikome u HR uspijeva zatrudnjeti sa ovim našim metodama. Oploditi 3 ili oploditi 20 jajnih stanica nije isto. Moraš stvarno imati super kvalitetan biološki materijal da ti nešto i ostane od te 3 pa da nešto i vrate. I dalje sam u čudu.


Margot, mislim da griješiš. Naravno da nam ovaj novi zakon radi probleme, ali ne moraš imati 20 jajnih stanica da bi ostala trudna. Znam dosta cura koje su i na velike stimulacije i na prirodne cikluse potpomognute femarom ili klomifenom reagirale gotovo jednako, sa možda 2-3 jajne stanice pa su radije birale ovo drugo, te im je to davalo veću mogućnost pokušaja jer im tijelo nije bilo izmučeno jakim stimulacijama, a i bilo je puno jeftinije. Mislim da veći broj pokušaja znači i veću šansu da ostaneš trudna, ali to je moje laičko mišljenje. Voljela bi da i druge cure daju svoje mišljenje. U svakom slučaju poštujem tvoje želje i mogućnosti.

----------


## mirna26

:Laughing: hahahaha...joj..a ja svog ganjam po kući..privlači me ko magnet..pa mislim se..pa kud baš sad..što nije tako bilo prije transfera..hahahahaha....ne smije ovo vidit jer će biti svega :Laughing: ...katastrofa..ma to je od utrogestana...moram se tješit....pa nije valjda od bete? :Very Happy: hehe...ne znam ja..kažu trudnice da su imale ovakve snove a sad...imaju li ih samo trudnice..koliko vidim ne :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

Cure, ovo moram komentirati! Čitam i ne vjerujem! To se dogodilo i meni nakon transfera! U 3 ujutro probudila sam se sva mokra (čitaj: u znoju), sa finim uzdahom i smješkom na licu  :Embarassed: . Nisam kužila šta se desilo dok nisam vidjela da MM duboko... spava  :Cool: ! Ajme, dugo, dugo vremena nisam nešto slično sanjala... A baš je bilo dobro! (trudnoća nije nastupila, ali taj san je bio neki 4-5 dan nakon ET). možda sam vas sad malo izbedirala, ali san je bio u vrijeme dok je embrij bio kod mene, bar se nadam!  :Kiss:

----------


## The Margot

> Margot, mislim da griješiš. Naravno da nam ovaj novi zakon radi probleme, ali ne moraš imati 20 jajnih stanica da bi ostala trudna. Znam dosta cura koje su i na velike stimulacije i na prirodne cikluse potpomognute femarom ili klomifenom reagirale gotovo jednako, sa možda 2-3 jajne stanice pa su radije birale ovo drugo, te im je to davalo veću mogućnost pokušaja jer im tijelo nije bilo izmučeno jakim stimulacijama, a i bilo je puno jeftinije. Mislim da veći broj pokušaja znači i veću šansu da ostaneš trudna, ali to je moje laičko mišljenje. Voljela bi da i druge cure daju svoje mišljenje. U svakom slučaju poštujem tvoje želje i mogućnosti.


ne tvrdim ja ništa konkretno, samo mislim da ako imaš recimo 8-9 stanica (i ako ih je 5 kvalitetno, možeš ih oploditi i bit će nešto od njih, pretpostavljam), ali samo od 3 statistički možeš dobiti 0. Mislim da je taj broj 3 najveći problem ovog zakona, ali ga nitko dovoljno jasno ne ističe.  Čak su se i Rode "poklopile" u Latinici kada su imale šansu glasno i jasno nešto reći i kontrirati onom idiotu od Golema.

----------


## klara

> Margot, mislim da griješiš. Naravno da nam ovaj novi zakon radi probleme, ali ne moraš imati 20 jajnih stanica da bi ostala trudna. Znam dosta cura koje su i na velike stimulacije i na prirodne cikluse potpomognute femarom ili klomifenom reagirale gotovo jednako, sa možda 2-3 jajne stanice pa su radije birale ovo drugo, te im je to davalo veću mogućnost pokušaja jer im tijelo nije bilo izmučeno jakim stimulacijama, a i bilo je puno jeftinije. Mislim da veći broj pokušaja znači i veću šansu da ostaneš trudna, ali to je moje laičko mišljenje. Voljela bi da i druge cure daju svoje mišljenje. U svakom slučaju poštujem tvoje želje i mogućnosti.


Nekim "kategorijama" pacijenata Zakon nije naštetio. Ako žena ionako ima po 2-3 kvalitetne JS onda joj ograničenje ništa ne znači. Problem je što zakon tretira sve pacijente na isti način.

MM i ja spadamo u grupu s puno JS i malo embrija. U većini postupaka imala sam po 20-tak JS i od toga 2-3 embrija za transfer. Tako da bi postupak s 3 JS za nas vjerojatno završio bez transfera. I što mi onda vrijedi što je besplatno. Zivjela Slovenija  :Razz:

----------


## The Margot

> Nekim "kategorijama" pacijenata Zakon nije naštetio. Ako žena ionako ima po 2-3 kvalitetne JS onda joj ograničenje ništa ne znači. Problem je što zakon tretira sve pacijente na isti način.
> 
> MM i ja spadamo u grupu s puno JS i malo embrija. U većini postupaka imala sam po 20-tak JS i od toga 2-3 embrija za transfer. Tako da bi postupak s 3 JS za nas vjerojatno završio bez transfera. I što mi onda vrijedi što je besplatno. Zivjela Slovenija


Živjela bogme!

----------


## mirna26

> Cure, ovo moram komentirati! Čitam i ne vjerujem! To se dogodilo i meni nakon transfera! U 3 ujutro probudila sam se sva mokra (čitaj: u znoju), sa finim uzdahom i smješkom na licu . Nisam kužila šta se desilo dok nisam vidjela da MM duboko... spava ! Ajme, dugo, dugo vremena nisam nešto slično sanjala... A baš je bilo dobro! (trudnoća nije nastupila, ali taj san je bio neki 4-5 dan nakon ET). možda sam vas sad malo izbedirala, ali san je bio u vrijeme dok je embrij bio kod mene, bar se nadam!


 
hm :Smile: .znaš sad si mi dala malo na razmišljanje...negdje sam pročitala da su žene nakon orgazma imale pobačaj u ranim tjednima trudnoće.sad se pitam da li je to slučajnost ili zaista kontrakcije maternice mogu biti tako snažne i negativne za plod.

----------


## mirna26

meni se isto desilo 5-6 dnt, nakon toga su uslijedili grčevi i više ništa...baš ništa ništa od grčeva.

----------


## linalena

Dobro jutro čekalice, kako ste???

Mene štreca jajnik

----------


## mirna26

kako si linalena....još malo i tvoje mrvice će biti kod tebe...uf da bar ne moramo čekat sve to skups nego da prespavamo i probudimo se kada bude negdje 14dnt da izvadimo betu..hihi

----------


## aneri

Dobro jutro!
6dnt5d. Štrecaju jajnici, ali mislim da je to sve od stimulacije i punkcije, baš imam osjećaj kao da su natečeni i bole leđa.

----------


## tigrical

Meni jutros vraćene dvije blastice i osjećam se trudno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tigrical sretno :Very Happy:

----------


## zedra

Tigrical  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

Tigrical sretno,drzim palceve :Smile:

----------


## The Margot

tigrice neka ti bude sretno! :Klap:

----------


## aneri

Tigrice, nego šta nego si trudna :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

Evo mene opet.Molim za pomoc za misljenje ili savjet.Raspametila sam se cisto.Et. je bio 17.11.,prva kontrola bete 29.11. to je bio 12dnt.i iznosila je 117.Taj dan sam i prokrvarila a krvarenje jos uvijek traje i menstrualni bolovi naravno.14.dnt vadim betu i iznosi 138,ja u depresiji,placem ko kisna godina ali dr kaze da nastavim sa utricima(koje sam par puta i popila) i da je pozitivno sto beta raste.Sinoc vadila opet betu 16dnt. (cisto da potvrdim opadanje bete i da konacno prestanem gurati vaginalete i da popijem konacno nesto protiv bolova jer se patim od ponedjeljka)i evo sad dobila rezultat beta 244,a ja jos uvijek krvarim.Naravno vikend je,dr. je bezbeli na skijanju ili tako nesto,nikog ne mogu dobiti na tel.Jeli neko imao slicno iskustvo.Ja sam se vec pomirila da od ovog nema nista,nemam vise suza,sve sam potrosila,psihicki se spremam za FET nekad u proljece,raspitujem se o postupku,a vidi sad ovo.HELP!!!!

----------


## mirna26

da bar bude sve u redu alma,želim ti da tvoj mali borac bude jak i da pobijedi krvarenje...siročić :Zaljubljen: .....pa šta ne bi smjela popiti malo lekadola za bolove?

----------


## metkovk@

tigrical  :Klap: suuuuuuuuper! Ja brojim 9dnt svi simtomi su mi PMS tako da su sve nade potonule u ovoj pustoj metkovskoj vodi :Grin:  *the margot* ljube :Love:  uspjet ce mo mi vjeruj mi!!!!!!!!svim curama jedna ogromna pusa :Zaljubljen:

----------


## The Margot

> tigrical suuuuuuuuper! Ja brojim 9dnt svi simtomi su mi PMS tako da su sve nade potonule u ovoj pustoj metkovskoj vodi *the margot* ljube uspjet ce mo mi vjeruj mi!!!!!!!!svim curama jedna ogromna pusa


oćemo!!! ta djeca se moraju roditi i točka  :Very Happy:

----------


## The Margot

> Cure, ovo moram komentirati! Čitam i ne vjerujem! To se dogodilo i meni nakon transfera! U 3 ujutro probudila sam se sva mokra (čitaj: u znoju), sa finim uzdahom i smješkom na licu . Nisam kužila šta se desilo dok nisam vidjela da MM duboko... spava ! Ajme, dugo, dugo vremena nisam nešto slično sanjala... A baš je bilo dobro! (trudnoća nije nastupila, ali taj san je bio neki 4-5 dan nakon ET). možda sam vas sad malo izbedirala, ali san je bio u vrijeme dok je embrij bio kod mene, bar se nadam!


ja sam davno čitala da su kontrakcije maternice pri orgazmu pozitivna stvar za začeće jer nešto kao usmjeravaju spermiće tamo gdje treba :Embarassed: 
Ali, nisam sigurna da li se radilo o IVF-u ili prirodnim varijantama..
by the way, ja sam imala ISTO iskustvo 3. dan nakon ET - ali sam uvjerena da to nema ama baš nikakve veze sa ishodom našeg postupka. Ne želim u to vjerovati i točka!

----------


## crvenkapica77

alma draga,  nastavi  stavljat ili pit utrice, ne prekidaj,pokusaj biti mirnija i  lezi , odmaraj,
i  u ponedeljak opet  betu ponovi,  i odi  kod dr.,
vikend jeste nigdje nikog  i moras  izdrzat nekako do ponedeljka...vjerujem da ludis.....sretno   :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

bravo tigrice za blastice  , sretno  !!

----------


## alma_itd

> da bar bude sve u redu alma,želim ti da tvoj mali borac bude jak i da pobijedi krvarenje...siročić.....pa šta ne bi smjela popiti malo lekadola za bolove?


Ma sve pokusavam da trpim,kontam dovoljno mu je tesko,a ni sama neznam kako cu sve izdrzati.Ovo je cini mi se samo produzavanje agonije,ali Boze sta mogu drugo nego da cekam i da slusam upute.

----------


## tigrical

> tigrical suuuuuuuuper! Ja brojim 9dnt svi simtomi su mi PMS tako da su sve nade potonule u ovoj pustoj metkovskoj vodi *the margot* ljube uspjet ce mo mi vjeruj mi!!!!!!!!svim curama jedna ogromna pusa


Kažu da se danas pojavilo sunce nad Metkovićem i voda se povlači, tako da ti ne mogu potonuti sve nade. Držim fige da su to simptomi T!

----------


## metkovk@

*alma_itd* :Love:  cuvaj se ljube skuhaj neki caj za smirenje popij jedan normabel od 2 mg pokusaj odspavat,a u  ponedjeljak ponovo izvadi ß i odmah u doktora   :Zaljubljen:  :Love: ~~~~~~~~~~~pusa!!!!!!!!

----------


## metkovk@

tigrical jeste sunce je granulo osusilo neke ceste samo je jedna strana jos u vodi,ali glavno je da ide na  bolje,joj sto se tice tvojih rijeci pozlatile ti se pa ja javila *ogromnu!!!!!!* betu :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

> tigrical jeste sunce je granulo osusilo neke ceste samo je jedna strana jos u vodi,ali glavno je da ide na bolje,joj sto se tice tvojih rijeci pozlatile ti se pa ja javila *ogromnu!!!!!!* betu


 :Heart:

----------


## 5RA

Ne znam drage moje, meni je dr. nakon transfera rekao neka idem doma odmarat dva tri dana, nakon toga se mogu posvetiti normalnom životu ali se suzdržavati od odnosa (čitam - orgazma). Ja se toga strogo držim i ni ne pomišljam na išta slično.

Iako, imala sam danas i jučer neke grčeve koji me saviju do poda u području maternice. Ne znam od čega bi mogli biti - probava?

----------


## ema

ej drage da vam se pridruzim meni danas vracene dvije mrvice :Zaljubljen:   SRETNO SVIMA....

----------


## ema

Eh da i meni je doktor rekao tri dana budi doma, miruj..al ne sad ono strogo u krevetu..vec ono laganini..i nakon treceg dana sve normalno osima odnosa    :Rolling Eyes:  I nekih ono teskih fizickih poslova... tako da ja  drugi tjedan idem na posao a u petak mislim i na koncert...eh i za to sam ga pitala, nasmijao se i rekao pa naravno  :Very Happy:

----------


## sildad

> Evo mene opet.Molim za pomoc za misljenje ili savjet.Raspametila sam se cisto.Et. je bio 17.11.,prva kontrola bete 29.11. to je bio 12dnt.i iznosila je 117.Taj dan sam i prokrvarila a krvarenje jos uvijek traje i menstrualni bolovi naravno.14.dnt vadim betu i iznosi 138,ja u depresiji,placem ko kisna godina ali dr kaze da nastavim sa utricima(koje sam par puta i popila) i da je pozitivno sto beta raste.Sinoc vadila opet betu 16dnt. (cisto da potvrdim opadanje bete i da konacno prestanem gurati vaginalete i da popijem konacno nesto protiv bolova jer se patim od ponedjeljka)i evo sad dobila rezultat beta 244,a ja jos uvijek krvarim.Naravno vikend je,dr. je bezbeli na skijanju ili tako nesto,nikog ne mogu dobiti na tel.Jeli neko imao slicno iskustvo.Ja sam se vec pomirila da od ovog nema nista,nemam vise suza,sve sam potrosila,psihicki se spremam za FET nekad u proljece,raspitujem se o postupku,a vidi sad ovo.HELP!!!!


Alma ako te itko može razumjeti onda sam to ja. Sjećanje na ono šta se meni dogodilo je još tako svježe i oprosti mi šta na sve to gledam iz svoje perpektive, ali ja se ne bi puno nadala. Rekla sam ti već da sam pročitala o duplanjima bete sve šta se dalo pročitati i samo u jednom malom postotku to završi dobro. U svim ostalim slučajevima obično znači neka kromosomska greška koja ili ode sama do 12.tjedna ili moraš na kiretažu. Molim te nemoj se ljutiti na mene šta ti ovo govorim i nadam se iz sveg srca da se tebi neće dogoditi isto, ali želim te poštedjeti boli koja se dogodi kad sve to ode predaleko. Kad se meni to dogodilo pričala sam sa nekoliko iskusnih forumašica koje su mi rekle ovo šta sad ja kažem tebi.
Drži mi se draga moja i želim ti da bude ono šta je najbolje za tebe u ovim okolnostima.

----------


## venddy

*The Margot* stvarno mi žao, želim ti već u slijedećem postupku ili još bolje prirodnjaku, veliku betu.
*mimi81* to što je niža vrijednost bete ne znači da se ništa ne događa, samo miruj i u ponedjeljak ponovno izvadi betu i bit će puno toga jasnije. da bude najmanje trostruka beta
*alma* što reći, drago mi je da se beta poduplala, nadam se da će i krvarenje što prije stati. Miruj do ponodjeljka pa kao što su te već savjetovali, ponovno beta i u dr.

----------


## Sumskovoce

alma_itd  pokusaj se smirit i popij lekadol,nece bit nista osim bolje za tebe.  tigrical- aj draga, ovo je TAJ POSTUPAK, BINGO POSTUPAK! Matkovka- pa daj koje nade potonule,tek ce sad sunce zasjat!

----------


## The Margot

Venddy  - hvala ti, bit će bolje, sigurna sam  :Smile: 

Alma - drž se  :Love:  

P.S cure, znam da nije ovo tema i ne znam da li je dozvoljeno skretati sa zadane teme, ali ima li netko neku ideju o tome otkud započeti sa imunolškim pretragama?
Ostavila sam poruku u rubrici Imunološke pretrage, ali vidim da je zadnji odgovor od prije 2 dana, pa ne znam koliko su cure tamo trenutno on-line...

----------


## Pinky

margot napisala sam ti tamo odgovor

----------


## mirna26

da li mogu popiti ibuprofen za glavobolju jer mi paracetamol ne djeluje niš?ima li tko iskustva da je pio nešto a da mu nije bilo sa trudnoćom ništa?

----------


## The Margot

> margot napisala sam ti tamo odgovor


 :Heart: tenkju

----------


## Pinky

> da li mogu popiti ibuprofen za glavobolju jer mi paracetamol ne djeluje niš?ima li tko iskustva da je pio nešto a da mu nije bilo sa trudnoćom ništa?


mirna nemoj radije.
prejako je to za trudnicu. a ti to jesi dok se ne dokaže drugačije.radije probaj zaspat ili popij onu ljigu od kave sa iscjeđenim limunom.

----------


## mirna26

a šta je to?reci reci?..a zanima me kako onda neke trudnice piju aspirin dugo u trudnoću zbog poremećaja koagulacije ili diazepame recimo puno njih koristi?ma neću pinky,hvala na brizi...uz to me jako tjera na povraćanje ali ne povraćam.baš mi je muka ful.pucam po šavovima.

----------


## Pinky

aspirin i fragmin kojeg ja koristim su sasvim druge stvari od ibuprofena. prve dvije su preporučene kod određenih trudnoća (meni obavezan fragmin) a ibup. se ne preporučuje. ali svakome na svoju dušu. ja ne bi da sam na tvom mjestu.
a ova ljiga je crna kava u koju je iscjeđen limunov sok. kažu da je odvratno ali efikasno protiv glavobolje. piti bez šećera.

----------


## kinki

Prošo i 5. dan od ET...Probode me svako malo nešto doli, ponekad traje i par minuta.  Sise su mi jako bolne, tvrde i vruče, to je jedino šta se ne sićan da san ikad ranije imala.  Međutim, danas sam bila nadrkanitis ko da me fata pms.  Malo je prerano za pms al odma mi lađe potonuše...

----------


## alma_itd

Vratila sam se prije sat vremena iz bolnice.Zabrinula sam se da nemam mozda vanmatericnu trudnocu,tako da sam otisla u bolnicu i trazila da neko dodje da me pregleda.I dosla je jedna dr.Opet su mi vadili betu koja se od juce povecala za 20.Uradila mi je UZ i 99% je sigurna da nije vanmatericna ali mi je endometrij jako tanak tako da vjerovatno imam lagani ali sigurnispontani pobacaj(mada neznam zasto beta jos raste).Dala mi je konacno nesto protiv bolova tako da sam sad barem mirna.Nastavicu sa utrogestanima i dalje i u petak opet idem vaditi betu i konacno cu se cuti sa svojim dr.saznala sam i da onih 9 zamrznutih embrija su u stanju blastociste(nisu mi to rekli ranije),pa se nadam da ce biti spremniji za usadjivanje kad budem radila FET.Hvala vam cure jos jednom na savjetima.Ljubim vas :Smile:

----------


## kinki

> Vratila sam se prije sat vremena iz bolnice.Zabrinula sam se da nemam mozda vanmatericnu trudnocu,tako da sam otisla u bolnicu i trazila da neko dodje da me pregleda.I dosla je jedna dr.Opet su mi vadili betu koja se od juce povecala za 20.Uradila mi je UZ i 99% je sigurna da nije vanmatericna ali mi je endometrij jako tanak tako da vjerovatno imam lagani ali sigurnispontani pobacaj(mada neznam zasto beta jos raste).Dala mi je konacno nesto protiv bolova tako da sam sad barem mirna.Nastavicu sa utrogestanima i dalje i u petak opet idem vaditi betu i konacno cu se cuti sa svojim dr.saznala sam i da onih 9 zamrznutih embrija su u stanju blastociste(nisu mi to rekli ranije),pa se nadam da ce biti spremniji za usadjivanje kad budem radila FET.Hvala vam cure jos jednom na savjetima.Ljubim vas


 Draga ne želim te plašit, ali ako ti krenu jaki bolovi idi opet u bolnicu jer se možda embrij otkotrljao u jajovod.  Tako je bilo jednoj mojoj priji, nisu mogli utvrdit vanmateričnu a beta je rasla i padala...Ne mora bit da je to tvoj slučaj, ali čisto da znaš da postoji i ta opcija.  Super da imaš odlične zamrznute embrije, bar znaš šta ti je za činiti dalje :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Alma drago mi je da se situacija pomalo normalizira. Žao mi je što nije uspjelo ali vibram za smrznute blastice....Sretno!

----------


## mimi81

> *The Margot* stvarno mi žao, želim ti već u slijedećem postupku ili još bolje prirodnjaku, veliku betu.
> *mimi81* to što je niža vrijednost bete ne znači da se ništa ne događa, samo miruj i u ponedjeljak ponovno izvadi betu i bit će puno toga jasnije. da bude najmanje trostruka beta
> *alma* što reći, drago mi je da se beta poduplala, nadam se da će i krvarenje što prije stati. Miruj do ponodjeljka pa kao što su te već savjetovali, ponovno beta i u dr.


Venddy hvala ti na podršci...hvala svima...ja jedva čekam da sutra izvadim krv pa da znam što i kako dalje. Nemam nikavih simptoma pa sam spremna da je ovo vjerovatno kraj ovog postupka. Na kraju sve je u Njegovim rukama...

----------


## Hakya

Pozdrav cure...ja sam nova na ovom forumu mada već par dana čitam vaše postove i odlučila sam se prijaviti jer mi je lakše kada mogu razgovarati s nekim tko prolazi sve što i ja. Meni je danas 3 dpt. ako se prvi računa kao 0. Simptomi su mi kao da moram dobiti M i traju samo par minuta pa onda par sati ništa i tako svakodnevno. Imala sam dvije jajne stanice od kojih se oplodila samo jedna. Ovo mi je prvi put pa tako da ne gajim velike nade da će nešto biti od ovoga, a suprug mi je optimističan i stalno govori "Ti si trudna" ja tu rijeć ne mogu niti izgovoriti koliko me je strah. Puno mi je lakše kad sam na forumu i čitam druga iskustva lakše podnosim ove dane išćekivanja.(.)(.) su me bolile kad sam bila na terapiji menopurima nakon štoperice prestale su me boliti i od jučer ponovno bole. I da temperatura mi je kroz jutro 37,2 a popodne 37,5. negdje sam pročitala da je to od utrogestana. Ostalih simptoma nemam osim šta sam u ogromnoj depri i ništa mi se neda samo bi ležala.

----------


## kinki

Ja danas, 6. dan nakon ET, definitivno imam PMS.  jednostavno znam, kad se pogledam u ogledalo,  blijeda, mutne oči, podočnjaci...doli neki čudan osječaj, ko da ću svaki čas procurit...Malo je uranilo al obzirom na yasmine od pretprošlog ciklusa i stimulaciju iz prošlog-možda menga dođe ranije.   Nisam u kurcu,  normalno da se još nadam ali nisam više u oblacima...Još mi samo fali potkožna čmilja i to će bit definitivan znak.

----------


## aneri

Meni je danas 7dnt. Sinoć sam imala prve pms simptome, onako težina u maternici kao i inače kad vještica treba doći. Jutros kad sam ustala tako me zgrčilo da sam mislila da ću se srušiti, trajalo par sekundi, onda opet i sad je prestalo.

----------


## aneri

Ne znam kako bih uopće računala termin menstruacije. Po zadnjem ciklusu, to je trebalo biti 3.12., ali sam sporo reagirala na stimulaciju, pa jel onda računam po datumu punkcije, mislim 14 dana nakon punkcije? Menstruacije su mi uglavnom 28 dana. Sorry, ako su pitanja glupa. Oba puta prije sam procurila dok sam još bila na utrogestanima.

----------


## kety28

aneri točno znam kako ti je , meni je danas 15 dnt sutra vadim betu , test nisam htjela raditi .Od 4 postupka ovo mi je drugi transfer prvi put sam već dobila 11 dnt . Simptoma skoro pa nikakvih .

----------


## aneri

Kety, držim fige da je to to. 
Ja o testovim ni ne razmišljam, ne mislim ih raditi, nego čekam betu, a to je u petak, ali se taj petak čini miljama daleko :Yes: 
Strpljivost mi nije vrlina općenito,a pogotovo sada, ali sreća ovog foruma, pa se gura. :Grin:

----------


## mirna26

cure, mimi81,kety28, aneri  želim vam svu sreću do bete da ne procurite i da se ugodno iznenadite kada vidite nalaz!!!!!!!!puno puno pozitivnih vibrica šaljem

----------


## hallo

> Kety, držim fige da je to to. 
> Ja o testovim ni ne razmišljam, ne mislim ih raditi, nego čekam betu, a to je u petak, ali se taj petak čini miljama daleko
> Strpljivost mi nije vrlina općenito,a pogotovo sada, ali sreća ovog foruma, pa se gura.


haj cure...meni je beta u srjedu i luda sam više.....ja mislim da test ne može pokazat ništa još je rano...jesam li u pravu?....uglavnom želim vam puno sreće...........

----------


## kinki

> haj cure...meni je beta u srjedu i luda sam više.....ja mislim da test ne može pokazat ništa još je rano...jesam li u pravu?....uglavnom želim vam puno sreće...........


 Beta HCG se počinje lučiti već 7. dan nakon transfera(3. dan o punkcije).
8. i 9. dan beta raste, već 10. dan se može vidjeti na kućnom testu.  To sam našla na internetu.   Ako je tranfer rađen 5. dan nakon punkcije, test se može i ranije raditi.

----------


## basina

istina, moj pozitivan test je bio 9 dpt blastice. radila sam ga zbog mučnine koju sam počela osijećati večer prije. od tad, hrana mi se gadila i kava, i tako cijeli prvi trimestar.

----------


## mary26

evo, nisam prestala krvarit od četvrtka. nisam prokrvarila onako kako inače znam, ali je krv od roskaste postala totalno crvena. u petak sam zvala doktora i rekao je da u ponedjeljak obavezno izvadim betu, da to krvarenje ne mora značiti nešto strašno. ja sam uvjerena da nisam trudna, ne osjećam nikakve mučnine, ne bole me prsa, samo me malo me boli trbuh... inače su meni menge jaaaako bolne, ali me sad ništa pretjerano nije boljelo! MM se još nada i hrabri me, ali ja sam gotovo uvjerena da ništa od trudnoće.  :Sad:

----------


## Pinky

evo da ponovo ovdje kopiram tekst koji je netko bio stavio na odbrojavanje:
*Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:*

1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se

2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu

3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota

4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu

6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice

7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa

8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija

10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči

*11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz

urina*


*Nakon transfera zametka starog 5 dana događa se sljedeće:*



0 dpt...zametak je u stadiju blastociste

1 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz svog omota

2 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

3 dpt...započinje implantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista polako tone u sluznicu

4 dpt...implantacija se nastavlja kako morula sve dublje tone u sluznicu maternice

5 dpt...morula se u potpunosti ugnijezdila u sluznicu i ima stanice placente i fetusa

6 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

7 dpt...više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

8 dpt... više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

*9 dpt... nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz
*

----------


## Hakya

Bog cure.... ja sm nova na ovom forumu i pokušala sam poslati par poruka ali mi nešto nije išlo...?! Nadam se da će mi bar ova poruka biti objavljena. Meni je ovo prvi put da sam u procesu.Danas mi je 3 dpt,ako je dan transfera 0 dan. Čitam vaše postove već par dana i jako mi puno pomaže čitajući vaša iskustva.... Meni su bile samo dvije jajne stanice jedna se oplodila i vračena je treći dan. Od simptoma imam ponekad bolove kaa kad trebam dobiti mengu i prsi me od jućer bole, a od danas popodne bradavice me peku za poludit pogotovo na promjenu temperature. Inaće nemam nikakvih drugih simptoma. Ovo išćekivanje me izluđuje do bete ali što je najgore više iščekujem vješticu.... Suprug mi je jako optimističan i cjelo vrijeme mi govori kako sam već trudna a ja tu rijeć ne mogu niti izgovoriti.... Hvala vam što postojite na ovom forumu :Heart:

----------


## amyx

* Pinky * ovo si moram negdje kopirat

----------


## mirna26

ja sam popodne pomislila...to je sve od utrića..ali mi odgovorite realno..zar utrići mogu djelovati tako da kaj god stavite u usta želite najradije povraćati?što god stavim u usta doslovce moram stati jer me tjera na povraćanje?????? :Shock: da li je nekome utrić djelovao na takav način..please help

----------


## taca70

Pinky, cini mi se da ovdje ima puno cura kojima bi link na potpomognutaoplodnja.info puno znacio. Nasa pino je ulozila ogroman trud da sastavi na jednom mjestu sve sto bi pacijentima bilo korisno znati a izgleda da jos uvijek mnogi ne znaju da ta stranica uopce postoji sto me jako cudi.

----------


## hallo

pomagajte!!!!!!!!!!!8 mi je beta .....čekam je kooooo....nervozna....sad sam primjetla smeđi iscjedak ŠTA JE TOOOOO?jojojojojoj...nikad nisam imala ništa slično...

----------


## Pinky

hallo, koji ti je danas dan nakon transfera? je li bio transfer 3. ili 5. dan? kako izgleda taj smeđi iscjedak?

taco, ja u potpisu imam čak 2 linka na potpomognutaoplodnja.info . ne znam kako drugačije da promoviramo stranicu. čak i kada bi otvorili zaseban topic, potonuo bi na dno jer su cure uglavnom isključivo orjentirane na ono što im samo u datom momentu treba.
čini mi se da je problem i u  nekorištenju pretražnika na rodama, puno se odgovora na svakojaka pitanja može naći upotrebom tražilice, pojedini topici se ne trebaju bespotrebno duplati, već tražimo pojam u tražilici pa nastavimo priču na staroj temi o istom problemu...
jako malo korisnica pdf-a potpomognuta je na pdf-u građanke i građani protiv zakona.
to sve govori...

----------


## hallo

> hallo, koji ti je danas dan nakon transfera? je li bio transfer 3. ili 5. dan? kako izgleda taj smeđi iscjedak?
> 
> taco, ja u potpisu imam čak 2 linka na potpomognutaoplodnja.info . ne znam kako drugačije da promoviramo stranicu. čak i kada bi otvorili zaseban topic, potonuo bi na dno jer su cure uglavnom isključivo orjentirane na ono što im samo u datom momentu treba.
> čini mi se da je problem i u  nekorištenju pretražnika na rodama, puno se odgovora na svakojaka pitanja može naći upotrebom tražilice, pojedini topici se ne trebaju bespotrebno duplati, već tražimo pojam u tražilici pa nastavimo priču na staroj temi o istom problemu...
> jako malo korisnica pdf-a potpomognuta je na pdf-u građanke i građani protiv zakona.
> to sve govori...


13dan...... transver bio 3 dan....ma nešto malo smećkasto neznam kako ti objasnit....joj stvarno sam iscrpljena........

----------


## Pinky

ja sam imala 10. dan nakon transfera smećkasti iscjedak - nešto kao razbacanih 7-8 kapi smeđe krvi. izgleda da je to bila implantacija jer mi je dva dana nakon toga beta bila 859.
moguće je da je to i kod tebe slučaj.
mene je od 9. dana nakon transfera stomak bolio kao da ću svaki sekund dobiti, a evo nisam.
tako da nema predaje, dok beta to ne kaže. a do tada, sve može biti trudnoća. i izostanak simptoma i menstrualni bolovi, i lagana krvarenja....

je li to tvoje krvarenje stalo ili se nastavilo? moje je bilo stalo

----------


## hallo

:Cekam: 


> 13dan...... transver bio 3 dan....ma nešto malo smećkasto neznam kako ti objasnit....joj stvarno sam iscrpljena........


pinky disi doktorice moja aj daj dijagnozu nemogu čekat :Cekam:  :Confused:

----------


## hallo

> ja sam imala 10. dan nakon transfera smećkasti iscjedak - nešto kao razbacanih 7-8 kapi smeđe krvi. izgleda da je to bila implantacija jer mi je dva dana nakon toga beta bila 859.
> moguće je da je to i kod tebe slučaj.
> mene je od 9. dana nakon transfera stomak bolio kao da ću svaki sekund dobiti, a evo nisam.
> tako da nema predaje, dok beta to ne kaže. a do tada, sve može biti trudnoća. i izostanak simptoma i menstrualni bolovi, i lagana krvarenja....
> 
> je li to tvoje krvarenje stalo ili se nastavilo? moje je bilo stalo


maloprije sam primjetila taj iscjedak malo skroz pa neznam oće li nastavit ......daj bože da bude ok...hvala

----------


## mirna26

načitala sam se dosta o tim smećkastim spottinzima i zaista je uglavnom tako što je pinky spomenula,da se ne nastavljaju nego stanu.rijetko se znaju i nastavit,ali ni tada ne znači da je gotovo.

----------


## Pinky

hallo kad si mislila vaditi betu? ako ti je danas 13dpt, možeš je već sutra vaditi. gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## kinki

> hallo kad si mislila vaditi betu? ako ti je danas 13dpt, možeš je već sutra vaditi. gdje si bila u postupku?


 Koju betu, mogla je test pišat još prekjučer hahaha...Ajme meni.  Meni prošo i 6. dan.  Svaki dan traje 100 dana. Danas sam mislila da ću dobit mengu, 7 dana ranije.  Tako me zažeglo par puta doli...Blah...Splasnuo mi cili entuzijazam.  Moran na repeticije kod Deny :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

pffffffffft kinki, testovi su za amaterke ili kao što j netko rekao, za mlađe od 20 hehehe
bravo na živcima hallo, i lipo sutra idi vadit betu. pusti testove, testovi su zlo.

----------


## Kadauna

> načitala sam se dosta o tim smećkastim spottinzima i zaista je uglavnom tako što je pinky spomenula,da se ne nastavljaju nego stanu.rijetko se znaju i nastavit,ali ni tada ne znači da je gotovo.


Uopće ne ulazeći u detalje tvoje načitanosti ali smeđi spotting nažalost uopće ne stane najčešće kao što si ti napisala nego je unfortunately češće najavljivač neumoljive menstruacije. 

*Hallo*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Već ti je Pinky napisala možeš izvaditi komotno betu i sutra, dva dana ranije iako to liječnici uglavnom NE vole...............  Isto tako možeš u ovoj fazi već test napraviti, držim ti fige!

----------


## kinki

> Uopće ne ulazeći u detalje tvoje načitanosti ali smeđi spotting nažalost uopće ne stane najčešće kao što si ti napisala nego je unfortunately češće najavljivač neumoljive menstruacije. 
> 
> *Hallo*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> Već ti je Pinky napisala možeš izvaditi komotno betu i sutra, dva dana ranije iako to liječnici uglavnom NE vole...............  Isto tako možeš u ovoj fazi već test napraviti, držim ti fige!


Vaaaaaaaaaar :Smile: )

----------


## ksena28

kinki, to "žiganje" može biti dobro... samo ti turaj te utriće i dalje (čitaj, ne pij ih)!

a Mirna26, smeđi spotting najćešće, kao što ti Kadauna napisa, nije dobar znak.

----------


## kinki

> pffffffffft kinki, testovi su za amaterke ili kao što j netko rekao, za mlađe od 20 hehehe
> bravo na živcima hallo, i lipo sutra idi vadit betu. pusti testove, testovi su zlo.


 Je,  ali amaterke nemaju doma 20 komada testova buahahaha! Ja svaki put kad mi se pripiša samo turnem i test u igru :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

meni je bio najavljivač...ali puno puno ranije 8dnt,ne 13dnt....meni je 13dnt došla prava vještica...a od 8 do 13dnt mi je cijelo vrijeme bilo smečkasto brljanje...

----------


## kinki

> kinki, to "žiganje" može biti dobro... samo ti turaj te utriće i dalje (čitaj, ne pij ih)!
> 
> a Mirna26, smeđi spotting najćešće, kao što ti Kadauna napisa, nije dobar znak.


 Turam, turam,  bit ću dobra nemojte me vikaaat!

----------


## mirna26

krivo sam se izrazila....ako stane onda je to dobar znak..ali ako ne stane onda nije...jao jao

----------


## hallo

> hallo kad si mislila vaditi betu? ako ti je danas 13dpt, možeš je već sutra vaditi. gdje si bila u postupku?


doktor je rekao da vadim 8.12...na VV sam već tri puta

----------


## hallo

> doktor je rekao da vadim 8.12...na VV sam već tri puta


neću radit nikakve testove nego sačekat betu....hvala cure

----------


## suzzie2

*Hallo*, ja bih na tvom mjestu naprvila testić, mislim da nije prerano. čisto onako, za živčeke  :Smile: 

Ja sam 5dnt i nemam nikakvih simptoma, ništa, čak ni bolne grudi  :Evil or Very Mad: , a budući su mi vraćene blastociste, već bi se sada trebale gnijezditi!

----------


## hallo

> *Hallo*, ja bih na tvom mjestu naprvila testić, mislim da nije prerano. čisto onako, za živčeke 
> 
> Ja sam 5dnt i nemam nikakvih simptoma, ništa, čak ni bolne grudi , a budući su mi vraćene blastociste, već bi se sada trebale gnijezditi!


ma neznam draga više ništa ovo mi je treći put i nisam nikad ovakva bila baš sam luda i nervozna ...želim ti puno sreće :Grin:

----------


## rajvos

kadauna-isprazni box

----------


## mary26

prokrvarila do kraja!! ;-( na žalost, za mene je iščekivanje gotovo... ali krećemo u nove radne pobjede. nedamo se!!!!!

----------


## hallo

> prokrvarila do kraja!! ;-( na žalost, za mene je iščekivanje gotovo... ali krećemo u nove radne pobjede. nedamo se!!!!!


baš mi je žao mary......drž se nedaj se

----------


## alma_itd

Mary26 zao mi je :Sad:

----------


## mimi81

> prokrvarila do kraja!! ;-( na žalost, za mene je iščekivanje gotovo... ali krećemo u nove radne pobjede. nedamo se!!!!!


Žao mi je mary26

----------


## kinki

mary žao mi je!
ja nosim bijele gaćice i umirem od straha....7. mi je dan poslin ET,  nestali simptomi pMS-a i bilo kakvi drugi simptomi..

----------


## Hakya

Sory curke ako vidite više mojih istih poruka prvi put sam na forumu i mislila sam da poruka mora odmah ići ali oćigledno nije tako.... Danas mi je 4 dpt. nemam jutros nikakvih simptoma, ali cjelu noć me probadalo u jajnicima kao da moram dobiti M. Žao mi je Mary 26.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*mary*  :Sad:  jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
*alma_itd*  :Sad:  danas kod doktora hrabro, znaj da tvpja sreća dolazi uskoro...imaš tako puno blastica koje te čekaju! 
*kaduana* tvoj me post jučer ubio u pojam toliko da sam jedva zaspala  :Sad:  Imala sam prekjučer 2 kapi smeđeg na dn. ulošku i jučer još jednu i pol i išla sam pročitat ovdje šta se dešava, kad ono vidim tvoj post. Ubilo me u pojam  :Sad:  Meni je srećom tom kapanje prestalo, a bilo je svega 4 kapi u dva dana. Nadam se da nije jo gotova ova moja priča, pa danas je tek 9dnt....
U svakom slučaju malo ću prorijediti dolaske na ovaj pdf jer vidim da se ovdje manje piše o nekom pozitivnom očekivanju ispunjenom nadom i sve više o negativnim scenarijima na 1001 način. Svjesna sam ja da postoje i loši scenariji, previše svjesna, pa mislim da bi nama čekalicama trebalo malo više ohrabrenja i pozitive, a ako je rezlutat negativan, zbilja će nas jako brzo pljusnut sa i bez silnih upozorenja kako ne mora baš ovaj postupak uspjeti.....

----------


## ema

Sumskovoce  :Klap:  potpisujem u potpunosti... :Yes:

----------


## FionaM

Sumskovoce, u potpunosti te razumijem....i ja u posljednjih nekoliko dana slabo posjecujem ovaj pdf, jer ne mogu vise citati o (ne)simptomima, o kapljicama krvi, probadanjima, grcevima...meni je danas 1Odnt3d i ovo je sad vec prava igra zivica pogotovo sto ja nista ne osjecam, cak ni onu bol kao pred mengu, NISTA...kao da nisam ni bila na transferu....mislim da cu ja sutra vaditi betu, jer mi je doktor rekao da je izvadim 12dnt pa da skratim vise ovu agoniju. Nadam se da nije prerano....
Sve vas ljubim i svima nam zelim veeeelike bete kao najljepsi poklon za Bozic :Smile:

----------


## hallo

> *mary*  jako mi je žao 
> *alma_itd*  danas kod doktora hrabro, znaj da tvpja sreća dolazi uskoro...imaš tako puno blastica koje te čekaju! 
> *kaduana* tvoj me post jučer ubio u pojam toliko da sam jedva zaspala  Imala sam prekjučer 2 kapi smeđeg na dn. ulošku i jučer još jednu i pol i išla sam pročitat ovdje šta se dešava, kad ono vidim tvoj post. Ubilo me u pojam  Meni je srećom tom kapanje prestalo, a bilo je svega 4 kapi u dva dana. Nadam se da nije jo gotova ova moja priča, pa danas je tek 9dnt....
> U svakom slučaju malo ću prorijediti dolaske na ovaj pdf jer vidim da se ovdje manje piše o nekom pozitivnom očekivanju ispunjenom nadom i sve više o negativnim scenarijima na 1001 način. Svjesna sam ja da postoje i loši scenariji, previše svjesna, pa mislim da bi nama čekalicama trebalo malo više ohrabrenja i pozitive, a ako je rezlutat negativan, zbilja će nas jako brzo pljusnut sa i bez silnih upozorenja kako ne mora baš ovaj postupak uspjeti.....


draga slažem se stobom u potpunosti al više volim kad cure kažu onako kako jest mada je u ovim trenucima sve negativno teško prihvatit,,,,zato sam i došla na ovaj forum da mi netko kaže svoja iskustva............................a taj smećkasti iscjedak i mene muči nikad nisam to imala ni prije menge ni poslje...al evo jutros ga nema..meni je 14 dpt i znaš da sam gotova...nemam nikakvih osjećaja više...valjda od straha....želim ti puno sreće..............

----------


## Pinky

sumsko, meni to tvoje kapanje strašno miriši na implantacijsko! 
mary, baš mi je žao  :Love: 
hakya, dobro nam došla i još brže otišla!
cure, svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a pogotovo čekalicama bete danas  :Heart:

----------


## aneri

Možda ja onda imam krivo shvaćanje ovog pdf-a. Ja sam ga doživjela kao mjesto gdje dijelimo naša iskustva bila ona loša ili dobra, kao mjesto gdje jedna drugu tješimo i hrabrimo, ali i kao mjesto gdje se povjeravaju i strahovi i zebnje, jer sve imamo istu želju i cilj. Ne vjerujem da netko ovdje sa svojim postovim ima namjeru širiti negativnu energiju i drugima uljevati strah. Ovo pišem u ime isključivo svojih postova jer znam da ih je bilo i pozitvnih, ali i onih u kojima sam izrazila strah od neuspjeha.
Svima vam od srca želim da uspijete ugledati prekrasne bete i da imate školske trudnoće :Smile:

----------


## kinki

> Bog cure.... ja sm nova na ovom forumu i pokušala sam poslati par poruka ali mi nešto nije išlo...?! Nadam se da će mi bar ova poruka biti objavljena. Meni je ovo prvi put da sam u procesu.Danas mi je 3 dpt,ako je dan transfera 0 dan. Čitam vaše postove već par dana i jako mi puno pomaže čitajući vaša iskustva.... Meni su bile samo dvije jajne stanice jedna se oplodila i vračena je treći dan. Od simptoma imam ponekad bolove kaa kad trebam dobiti mengu i prsi me od jućer bole, a od danas popodne bradavice me peku za poludit pogotovo na promjenu temperature. Inaće nemam nikakvih drugih simptoma. Ovo išćekivanje me izluđuje do bete ali što je najgore više iščekujem vješticu.... Suprug mi je jako optimističan i cjelo vrijeme mi govori kako sam već trudna a ja tu rijeć ne mogu niti izgovoriti.... Hvala vam što postojite na ovom forumu


 Privatne poruke ne možeš još slat jer nemš 14 postova na forumu(jel 14 ili 15 triba?)
Sve trudnice tvrde da su imale simptome ko i u pms-u,  većini su se grudi ispuhale par dana rije nego su saznale da su trudne.  I meni je teško povjerovati da su simptomi isti i ja se ko i ti bojim menge...Nadam se da menga neće doći ni tebi ni meni, i da ćemo onda moć pametovati budućim čekalicama bete :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

> Možda ja onda imam krivo shvaćanje ovog pdf-a. Ja sam ga doživjela kao mjesto gdje dijelimo naša iskustva bila ona loša ili dobra, kao mjesto gdje jedna drugu tješimo i hrabrimo, ali i kao mjesto gdje se povjeravaju i strahovi i zebnje, jer sve imamo istu želju i cilj. Ne vjerujem da netko ovdje sa svojim postovim ima namjeru širiti negativnu energiju i drugima uljevati strah. Ovo pišem u ime isključivo svojih postova jer znam da ih je bilo i pozitvnih, ali i onih u kojima sam izrazila strah od neuspjeha.
> Svima vam od srca želim da uspijete ugledati prekrasne bete i da imate školske trudnoće


aneri potpisujem te, onda možemo doći tu i skakutati i vibrati i sve je super a koja je svrha toga? Ja isto uvijek volim pročitati i pozitivna i negativna iskustva jer volim biti realna...

----------


## kinki

> Možda ja onda imam krivo shvaćanje ovog pdf-a. Ja sam ga doživjela kao mjesto gdje dijelimo naša iskustva bila ona loša ili dobra, kao mjesto gdje jedna drugu tješimo i hrabrimo, ali i kao mjesto gdje se povjeravaju i strahovi i zebnje, jer sve imamo istu želju i cilj. Ne vjerujem da netko ovdje sa svojim postovim ima namjeru širiti negativnu energiju i drugima uljevati strah. Ovo pišem u ime isključivo svojih postova jer znam da ih je bilo i pozitvnih, ali i onih u kojima sam izrazila strah od neuspjeha.
> Svima vam od srca želim da uspijete ugledati prekrasne bete i da imate školske trudnoće


 I ja tako mislim,  i ne volim kad me neko uvjerava da 14. dan poslin transfera imam implantacijsko hahaha(a ja dobijem mengu ko i uvik)!  Al ako je 9. dan ciklusa-vrlo vjerovatno je da jest implantacijsko.  Ako si trudna, nećeš dobit mengu jer ti je neko napisao da nisi trudna. Nismo vi isti, neke žene vole bit trudne tih 14 dana i ne žele ni u jednom trenu sumnjati u to, drugima je lakše da sumnjaju u startu i pripreme se za minus.  Ne znam ni sama šta je gore ili bolje, znam samo da nada umire zadnja.

----------


## kinki

> aneri potpisujem te, onda možemo doći tu i skakutati i vibrati i sve je super a koja je svrha toga? Ja isto uvijek volim pročitati i pozitivna i negativna iskustva jer volim biti realna...


Ja baš zbog toga ne idem više na wannabe zbor na drugom forumu. Tamo su friške wannabe trudnice koje su te u stanju uvjeravati da menstruaciju moš imat  trudna i da testovi ništa ne valjaju hahaha.  iako kužim  nihov optimizam i želju da jedna drugoj budu podrška,  meni to ide beskrajno na živce, nakon tolikih godina iščekivanja.

----------


## Ginger

cure moje  :Love:  teško je čekati betu
tu smo da se veselimo zajedno i da tješimo jedna drugu
nijedan postupak i nijedna trudnoća nije ista
ima priča koje počnu, da to tako kažem, ružno i završe lijepo
ima onih koje počnu lijepo i završe ružno
i svih kombinacija koje si možete zamisliti
nažalost, naš teški put ne prestaje pozitivnom betom ili testom

evo, ako je nekome lakše, ja sam jedna od onih koja je dva puta proživjela postupke koji su počeli ružno, a završili lijepo
slučajevi kao ja su rijetki, ali ih ima

u prvoj trudnoći sam prokrvarila nekoliko dana nakon pozitivne bete
jako obilno, svjetlocrvena krv, i već su nas svi otpisali, smeđi iscjedak se nastavio do skoro 14.tjedna, al moja dvogodišnja curka se ipak uspjela izboriti  :Heart:  moje prvo savršeno djetešce

druga trudnoća počela menstruacijom, tri dana obilno krvarenje, tri dana srednje i opet tjedni i tjedni smeđeg iscjetka i strogog mirovanja
beta poprilično niska s obzirom da su vraćene 2 blastice, mislili biokemijska, išla ponovo vaditi samo da provjerimo da uredno pada - kad ona uredno raste  :Smile: 
moje savšeno drugo djetešce danas ima točno mjesec dana  :Heart: 

eto, ako nekome pomogne, ima i takvih priča sa sretnim završetkom
al nažalost, nisu sve takve... zato mislim da je dobro znati da postoji i jedna i druga strana...
sori što vas udavih
želim vam svima sretan završetak priče...kao moj....

----------


## mare41

Ginger :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Eto me na ovoj temi punopravno, dakle nije baš dobro ali nije valjda ni loše: transfer 3  komada  4-stanična embrija, nemaju preveliku šansu ali ipak možda se probude 

Znam da nema puno šanse i da se ne dijele kako spada, bar ne onim tempom kojim bi trebale, ali ipak kaže doktorica da nada ima

----------


## Kadauna

*sumskovoce*, nisam te htjela uplasiti ili ubedirati no mislim da forum ipak pored vibranja i skakutanja služi informiranju. 

Evo, Ginger je napisala svoje iskustvo i to u dvije trudnoće, Ginger :Kiss:  tebi i curama, no kao što je napisala nije to svima tako i nema svako krvarenje sretan završetak. 

Naša Hallo više i nema nikakvog iscjetka jutros -  što je odlično, vjerujem da će joj beta uskoro reći sve i zato njoj ali i tebi kao i ostalim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam završite s pozitivnom betom. 

Možda bi trebalo uvesti filter koji bi odvojio samo ohrabrujuće postove u kojima se skakuta i spominje implantacijsko stvarno 14dnt od onih koji to manje rade te u kojima se spominju razni scenariji.......!?

----------


## Hakya

Pinky hvala za dobrodošlicu :Klap:  i nadam se da ćemo brzo sve otići odavde...Aneri i ja se slažem s tobom i trebamo podjeliti vlastita iskustva bez lažnih nada.... Ovaj forum mi se i svidio jer cure pričaju svoja vlastita iskustva dobra i loša i mislim da nam je puno lakše kad se možemo nekome povjeriti i otvoriti a razumije nas.. Ja u svojoj okolini ne mogu pričati ovako jer svi kažu da sam pesimistična, da puno čitam forume i tražim simptome neuspjeha... meni ne treba lažna nada već da se nekome mogu povjeriti i reći sve što osjećam i proživljavam i da me razumije i zato sam zahvalna na ovom forumu jer mi pomaže u ovom dugom iščekivanju bete.... sva vaša razočarenja, neuspjehe,uspjehe,pozitivne bete...negativne bete... sve to čitam milijon puta dnevno... i vjerujte mi pomaže... 
Moja svekrva nakon transfera nazuvala me i rekla"Ti si trudna čestitam!" osječala sam se grozno i samo joj odrešito rekla"Nisam još,od kuda vam to!?"
Svim čekalicama bete veliko  :Heart:  za velike bete :Very Happy:

----------


## hallo

kaduna hvala tebi i ostalim curama s vama je sve lakše...ja ću ipak čekati 8.12 da napravim betu iako je to 16dpt.....zanima me samo zašto ne procurim ako nisam trudna jer bi po svemu moja menga već trebala bit....ili je to relativno neke procure s utrog..neke ne neznam...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mislim da je različitost ljepota i života i ovog foruma. Isto tako mislim da sam ja neumoljivi optimist i da me realnost ne zanima dok ju ne sretnem  :Laughing:   a mislim i da to nije dobro. Svejedno, to je to što jesam i iz ove kože ne mogu. Naravno da to ne znači da je moj stav ispravan i/ili da je nečiji tuđi stav pogrešan. Nisam nikog htjela uvrijediti, KAduana, da nisam pročitala tvoj post, možda bi me nešto drugo izbacilo iz takta.... živci su mi tanki.... meni sada treba baš neki wannabe trudnica pdf gdje će mi svi govorit baš ono što želim čut, bila to istina ili ne. Tako bih se osjećala jako dobro i nebih imala nikakvih zamjerki ninašto... Uglavnom, umanjeno sam uračunljiva i otud moji stavovi.... a ipak da  :Very Happy:  jer je kapanje stalo  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

Šumsko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju pozitivu i za prestanak kapanja
drž se draga, ja bi drage volje pričala o pozitivnim iskustvima ali ovo mi je prvi

----------


## Pinky

po meni je svako kapanje oko 9. ili 10. dpt koje stane razlog za nadu.
ja sam svoje blastice otplakala nakon što sam ugledala krvave mudante, a za dva dana beta 859.
p.s. još mi nije jasno da sam trudna, nemam nikakvih simptoma i ja sam sada u fazi čekanja, samo za razliku od vas koje čekate betu ja čekam srce. mogu vam reći da je nervoza skoro pa ista, pogotovo što ne živim u velikom gradu pa nisam imala mogućnosti praćenja pravilnog duplanja bete (savjetovano mi je da sjedim doma, da mi je to pametnije od truckanja za ponovljenu betu) niti sam išla na uzv da vidim ima li gv, koliko ih je.... ma užas ravan čekanju bete.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Pinky* bit će to prekrasno malo kuckavo srčeko  :Heart:  ili dva  :Wink:   :Heart:   :Heart:  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## sildad

Cure, ostavite se simptoma jer oni znaju biti identični PMS-u. Ja sam odradila 10 transfera i ovaj zadnji nije se baš po ničemu razlikovao od prijašnjih gdje su bete bile negativne. Sad sam barem shvatila da simptoma zapravo nema i da ih ne treba osluškivati. Kad sam vidjela da je beta pozitivna svaki dan sam pisala u kalendar mobitela o onome šta osjećam i bilježila svaki najmanji znak da znam za ubuduće, a onda sam shvatila da sam takve simptome imala u svim prethodnim pokušajima gdje je beta bila negativna. 

Mirna ti mi mirišeš na trudnicu,ipak to tvoje povraćanje mi je malo neuobičajeno kao simptom uzimanja utrogestana, a i snovi o kojima smo razgovarale miriršu mi na dobro.  :Smile: 

Pinky znam kako ti je. Čekanje UZV je puno gore od čekanja bete, mada prije nisam vjerovala u to. Kad ti je UZV?

Mimi šta je s betom, ajde javi šta prije, mislim na tebe.

----------


## mimi81

Žao mi je da vas opet moram razočarati ali moja beta je 7. Ja nisam drugo ni očekivala. 
Sretno svima!

----------


## ivanova

> Sory curke ako vidite više mojih istih poruka prvi put sam na forumu i mislila sam da poruka mora odmah ići ali oćigledno nije tako.... Danas mi je 4 dpt. nemam jutros nikakvih simptoma, ali cjelu noć me probadalo u jajnicima kao da moram dobiti M. Žao mi je Mary 26.


sretnoooooooooooooooooooo,prvih par postova ti malo kasnije dođe,poslije ide odmah...

----------


## hallo

> Žao mi je da vas opet moram razočarati ali moja beta je 7. Ja nisam drugo ni očekivala. 
> Sretno svima!


žao mi je mimi81.....želim ti puno sreće drugi put....ja svoju betu još čekam......

----------


## Sumskovoce

*mimi81*  :Sad:   :Sad:  jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

kaj nitko nema bar nekaj utješno reći za moj transfer, već mislim da ne vidite moje postove, šmrc

----------


## ivanova

*linalena* 


> Eto me na ovoj temi punopravno, dakle nije baš dobro ali nije valjda ni loše: transfer 3  komada  4-stanična embrija, nemaju preveliku šansu ali ipak možda se probude


ajme ja sam od tebe ocekivala super vijesti,da su ti vratili lijepe blastice...al ni ovo nije za odbaciti,drzim ti fige da su zilavi i da se izbore!

----------


## linalena

:Love:  :Love:  Mimi  :Love:  :Love: 

vražje biokemijske, vražje negativne bete

----------


## linalena

Hvala Ti Ivanova, naravno da ćemo se nadati i vibrati

a tebi transfer sutra, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

> kaj nitko nema bar nekaj utješno reći za moj transfer, već mislim da ne vidite moje postove, šmrc


ma transfer ti je super, nisam znala da te treba tješiti. znam puno 4.staničnih junaka koji su sada predivna djeca!
samo pozitiva, osmjeh na lice, laganini i sve će biti super

----------


## Pinky

> Žao mi je da vas opet moram razočarati ali moja beta je 7. Ja nisam drugo ni očekivala. 
> Sretno svima!


ajme mimi baš mi je žao  :Love:   :Love: 
2 biokemijske kao kod mene...
ajde ti provjeri genetske faktore trombofilije (vidit topic duboka venska tromboza na potpomognutoj). možda skužiš da sa krvi nešto nije u redu, ko kod mene, pa uz pomoć inekcija za razrjeđivanje krvi ostvariš trudnoću.

----------


## linalena

ma frka me jer je peti dan, no našla tam na onoj temi s tim podacima i takav slučaj

hvala puno  i Pinky  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## sildad

> kaj nitko nema bar nekaj utješno reći za moj transfer, već mislim da ne vidite moje postove, šmrc


Evo ja ću ti reći šta mislim. Imala si transfer i to je najvažnije. I sad ću ti ispričati jednu istinitu priču. Imam prijateljicu koja je nakon 5 godina braka odlučila ići na IVF. Imala je 3 neuspješna transfera sa jako dobrim embrijima. Onda se odlučila odraditi jedan prirodnjak. Imala je toliko loš embrij da su se mislili hoće li joj ga uopće transferirati, bio je dvostanični. Ona se naravno ništa nije nadala. Odmah nakon transfera sjela je u auto i otišla je na vikendicu se kupati jer je bilo ljeto. Nije se nimalo pazila, sunčala se, kupala, skakala u more... i nakon 14 dana pozitivna beta. Sad je to prekrasna trogodišnja curica.

----------


## linalena

hvala vam cure, oprostite ali to mi treba, jer smo sve nade polagali u blastice a sada ovakvo, ali valjda da niš ne vrijede ne bi ni transferirali, zar ne????

----------


## kety28

mimi , žao mi je

----------


## ivanova

> Evo ja ću ti reći šta mislim. Imala si transfer i to je najvažnije. I sad ću ti ispričati jednu istinitu priču. Imam prijateljicu koja je nakon 5 godina braka odlučila ići na IVF. Imala je 3 neuspješna transfera sa jako dobrim embrijima. Onda se odlučila odraditi jedan prirodnjak. Imala je toliko loš embrij da su se mislili hoće li joj ga uopće transferirati, bio je dvostanični. Ona se naravno ništa nije nadala. Odmah nakon transfera sjela je u auto i otišla je na vikendicu se kupati jer je bilo ljeto. Nije se nimalo pazila, sunčala se, kupala, skakala u more... i nakon 14 dana pozitivna beta. Sad je to prekrasna trogodišnja curica


ajme koja lijepa prica............

----------


## kinki

> Mislim da je različitost ljepota i života i ovog foruma. Isto tako mislim da sam ja neumoljivi optimist i da me realnost ne zanima dok ju ne sretnem   a mislim i da to nije dobro. Svejedno, to je to što jesam i iz ove kože ne mogu. Naravno da to ne znači da je moj stav ispravan i/ili da je nečiji tuđi stav pogrešan. Nisam nikog htjela uvrijediti, KAduana, da nisam pročitala tvoj post, možda bi me nešto drugo izbacilo iz takta.... živci su mi tanki.... meni sada treba baš neki wannabe trudnica pdf gdje će mi svi govorit baš ono što želim čut, bila to istina ili ne. Tako bih se osjećala jako dobro i nebih imala nikakvih zamjerki ninašto... Uglavnom, umanjeno sam uračunljiva i otud moji stavovi.... a ipak da  jer je kapanje stalo


A baš si slatka, sad bih te izljubila najradije :Smile: )   Ja bih volila da sam ko ti, stvarno bih.  Zahvaljujući tom stavu vrlo brzo ćeš bit trudna(ili već jesi), sigurna sam!!!

----------


## hallo

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: sve mi se čini da ni ja moju betu neću dočekat al ipak se još uvjek nadam.......smeđi iscjedak nestao zamjenile ga kapljice krvi.. nešto oskudno....

----------


## kinki

> kaj nitko nema bar nekaj utješno reći za moj transfer, već mislim da ne vidite moje postove, šmrc


 Mojoj frendici su vratili dvi blastice a zamrzli osmostanične i četverostanične embrije. Beta 0.  Išla na transfer osmostaničnih-beta nula.  Išla na transfer jednog četverostaničnog embrija, ja joj govorila da je luda.  Njen četverostanični embrij sad već i priča.  A da je mene slušala ne bi ga ni bilo :Smile: ))

----------


## linalena

hallo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da stane crveno

sutra moram još dobiti injekciju decepeptyla i bravicida, dakle 1dnt, jel to uobičajeno i zašto služi??

----------


## kinki

> sve mi se čini da ni ja moju betu neću dočekat al ipak se još uvjek nadam.......smeđi iscjedak nestao zamjenile ga kapljice krvi.. nešto oskudno....


 Nemoj prestajat sa utrićima i idi vadit betu već danas.  Ako je menga možda nikako da krene zbog utrića.

----------


## hallo

> hallo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da stane crveno
> 
> sutra moram još dobiti injekciju decepeptyla i bravicida, dakle 1dnt, jel to uobičajeno i zašto služi??


hvala nadam se da neću procurit......ja sam dobivala dedepeptyl......za bravicid ti ne znam.......sretno

----------


## kinki

> hallo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da stane crveno
> 
> sutra moram još dobiti injekciju decepeptyla i bravicida, dakle 1dnt, jel to uobičajeno i zašto služi??


 Ovo drugo ti je štoperica i nakon transfera pomaže plodu a se bolje uhvati,  a za decapeptyle nikad nisam čula da se daje nakon transfera jer on služi za supresiju kod stimuliranog postupka.  Di si ti u postupku?

----------


## hallo

> Ovo drugo ti je štoperica i nakon transfera pomaže plodu a se bolje uhvati,  a za decapeptyle nikad nisam čula da se daje nakon transfera jer on služi za supresiju kod stimuliranog postupka.  Di si ti u postupku?


kinki ja sam svaki put poslje transvera dobila decapeptyl......

----------


## gala1979

Decapeptyl smanjuje simptome hiperstimulacije.

----------


## Hakya

Linalena nada uvijek postoji.... bit će sve uredu.... Mimi81 žao mi je....
Ja neznam niti mi je itko rekao od koliko stanica mi je vračen emb. Samo piše u otp. pismu koliko mi ih je vračeno.
Ivanova hvala, sreeeeeetno tebi i ostalim curama....
I dalje nikakvih simptoma osim ponekad bolova pms. I dalje temperatura 37,2 a popodne 37,5. Može li biti to od utrogestana? Nikako mi ne pada ispod 37.
Danas mi je 4 dpt.
Samo šetam s topl. po kući ko luda.... ja stvarno nisam normalna :Laughing:

----------


## kinki

> Decapeptyl smanjuje simptome hiperstimulacije.


 A baš sam jučer negdi pročitala da je ženama koje naginju HS bolje uoće ne davati supresiju.  Sad sam malo zbunjena.  Znači to je bila dezinformacija?

----------


## linalena

ja sam na SD

koje ste inače dane dobivale taj Bravicid. koji dan nakon transfera???

----------


## Hakya

Linalena i ja sam tako mislila nakon transfera...imala sam dvije jajne stanice nakon pustih dana i povećanih doza menopura i decapeptyla 15 dana terapije i doktorica nije bila oduševljena mojim folikulama, čak mi je rekla da su najvjerojatnije cistične.... našli mi dvije jedna se oplodila i vračena mi.... Naravno nebi bilo transfera da ništa ne vrijedi, vrijedi i tekako.... I sad se razvijaju i rastu svima nama čekalicama i bete će biti velike ko neboder :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

ja sam brevicid dobijala odmah nakon transfera i 5. dan nakon transfera. decapeptyle nakon transfera nisam dobijala, ali ima žena koje jesu. to se razlikuje od klinike do klinike i od dijagnoze do dijagnoze.
decapeptyl možeš dati potkožno u stomak, dok brevicid ipak treba da ti da neka medicinska sestra jer ide u guzu. dakle, "prava" je inekcija, ne ova potkožna.

----------


## linalena

> Linalena nada uvijek postoji.... bit će sve uredu.... Mimi81 žao mi je....
> Ja neznam niti mi je itko rekao od koliko stanica mi je vračen emb. Samo piše u otp. pismu koliko mi ih je vračeno.
> Ivanova hvala, sreeeeeetno tebi i ostalim curama....
> I dalje nikakvih simptoma osim ponekad bolova pms. I dalje temperatura 37,2 a popodne 37,5. Može li biti to od utrogestana? Nikako mi ne pada ispod 37.
> Danas mi je 4 dpt.
> Samo šetam s topl. po kući ko luda.... ja stvarno nisam normalna


  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

a ne bi ni meni rekli da nisam pitala i mislim da utrići podižu tempicu i ja stalno gorim




> A baš sam jučer negdi pročitala da je ženama koje naginju HS bolje uoće ne davati supresiju.  Sad sam malo zbunjena.  Znači to je bila dezinformacija?


joj i ja sam zbunjena ful, a kao počela sam spavati pa me probudi to pitanje

----------


## linalena

idem sutra zatvoriti bolovanje pa ću tražiti sestru, mislim da mi moj veterinar ipak ovu br. ne bi dobro dao

hvala na odgovorima

----------


## aneri

:Laughing: dobra ti je ova s veterinarom :Laughing:

----------


## sildad

> I dalje nikakvih simptoma osim ponekad bolova pms. I dalje temperatura 37,2 a popodne 37,5. Može li biti to od utrogestana? Nikako mi ne pada ispod 37.
> Danas mi je 4 dpt.
> Samo šetam s topl. po kući ko luda.... ja stvarno nisam normalna


Prerano je za bilo kakve simptome, a mjerenje temperature ti ima smisla jedino u prirodnom pokušaju kad ne uzimaš utrogestan. Ovako dok si pod utrićima, temperatura će ti cijelo vrijeme biti povišena.

----------


## mary26

hvala svima na podršci!  :Smile:   :Kiss:  zar nakon stimuliranog postupka mora proći 6 mjeseci da bi se opet mogao napraviti stimulirani????? tako su mi rekli, ali su rekli i da između mogu napraviti postupak u prirodnom ciklusu ( a to znači samo jedna jajna stanica... i ako uopće dođe do transfera...  :Sad:  ) ako nije uspjelo s tri stanice, a kako će uspjeti s jednom, ako mi ju uopće i vrate... strašno!

----------


## linalena

pa kaj se Aneri smiješ (samo daj) kada mi muž fakat je veterinar, je da trenutno radi nekaj drugo ali nekaj mu ostalo od prakse

----------


## aneri

Smijem se, jer je moj zdravstvene struke, ali mi je tako super davao injekcije, da sam mu rekla da bi to bolje napravio vetrinar :Laughing:

----------


## Pinky

> hvala svima na podršci!   zar nakon stimuliranog postupka mora proći 6 mjeseci da bi se opet mogao napraviti stimulirani????? tako su mi rekli, ali su rekli i da između mogu napraviti postupak u prirodnom ciklusu ( a to znači samo jedna jajna stanica... i ako uopće dođe do transfera...  ) ako nije uspjelo s tri stanice, a kako će uspjeti s jednom, ako mi ju uopće i vrate... strašno!


tako je, pola godine se preporuča između postupaka. trebaš paziti i na svoje zdravlje. a i mlada si, 11 godina si mlađa od mene, nema žurbe (koliko god ti sad ova moja rečenica odvratno zvučala). bolje je čuvati zdravlje, vjeruj mi. 
kakva ti je bila stimulacija? koliko si ampula čega potrošila?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Žao mi je da vas opet moram razočarati ali moja beta je 7. Ja nisam drugo ni očekivala. 
> Sretno svima!


a joj   :Love:   :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

[QUOTE=linalena;1761130]ja sam na SD

koje ste inače dane dobivale taj Bravicid. koji dan nakon transfera???[/QUOTE


odmah nakon transfer, sestra  dala,  2 inekcija  5dpt,CITO 
i ja sam na  SD dobila  decapeptyl

----------


## mimi81

Hakya, dobrodošla!
Linalena nemoj odmah odustati od 4staničnih, ipak su 3, ima nade!
Pinky hvala na savjetu, pokušati ću predložiti dr. da napravim te pretrage..

----------


## Hakya

Ja nakon transfera ništa nisam dobila osim utrogestan 3x2 koji moram uzimati do bete. Hvala Silidad na informaciji... to sam i ja mislila... ali hvatam se za sve i svašta šta mi može dati neku nadu. Drži te se cure... samo hrabro naprijed.... da mi je bar sutra beta pa da se više riješim ove neizvjesnosti

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Naravno nebi bilo transfera da ništa ne vrijedi, vrijedi i tekako.... I sad se razvijaju i rastu svima nama čekalicama i bete će biti velike ko neboder


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  zamisli si betu na roli WC papira,  veliku ko neboder  :Laughing:  

*kniki*  :Kiss:  
*linalena* samo hrabro! Sve će bit OK!

----------


## kinki

> Prerano je za bilo kakve simptome, a mjerenje temperature ti ima smisla jedino u prirodnom pokušaju kad ne uzimaš utrogestan. Ovako dok si pod utrićima, temperatura će ti cijelo vrijeme biti povišena.


 Ovo baš i nije točno.  Ja uvik mjerim temp, i to ujutro i popodne.  Dosad sam bila na utrićima sigurno 20 ciklusa,  i svaki put mi dan prije menge temp padne za jednu crticu.  Na utrićima temp jest viša ali svejedno pada pred mengu.

----------


## sildad

Kinki šta ti to znači za jednu crticu, misliš recimo sa 37,2 na 37,1 ili 36,9 na 36,8? Ja i dalje tvrdim da se na temperaturu ne možeš osloniti ako si pod utrogestanima, a naročito se hvatati za tu jednu crticu. Svi smo različiti, pa tako i naša bazalna temperatura koja ovisi o još dosta faktora da ih sada ne nabrajam. Neke cure prokrvare i pod utrogestanima, ali većina ipak ne. Ono šta ti diže temperaturu je progesteron, on raste odmah iza ovulacije pa se tako i temperatura diže, a od ciklusa do ciklusa ona može za istu ženu biti različita. Znam curu koja je imala svaki put temperaturu iza prirodne ovulacije 37,2-37,5, a kad je bila u postupku, te nako pozitivne bete je imala 36,6-36,8.

----------


## GIZMOS

*Linalena*, kod mene je bilo ovako:
15.10.-transfer
16.10-brevactid 1500
17.10.-decapeptyl 0,1
19.10.-brevactid 1500

Šta ti nije doktor napisao uputstva na nalaz? Mislim da ne mora ni taj redosljed biti kod svih isti. Neki dobiju na dan transfera pa 5 dan, a neki imaju pak neku drugu kombinaciju...

----------


## GIZMOS

*Pinky*, vezano za uzv i otkucaje srca: 
21 dnt-vidljiva GV (5+5)
24 dnt-vidljiva GV i ŽV bez embrionalnog odjeka (6+1)
31 dnt-vidljiva GV, ŽV i plod sa otkucajima (7+1)

Ja sam računala po tablici sa potpomognuta.info, ali sam ubacila datum punkcije jer po transferu nema mogućnosti izračunavanja za četverodnevne embrije. (ja sam imala 1x8-stanični i 2x cc, mada još uvijek ne znam što im točno znači oznaka cc. E sada, da li bi se otkucaji bili čuli i prije??? To je valjda individualno, ali držim fige da se vide i to barem dva srčeka  :Heart:  :Heart:  (naravno ako si ti želiš takav "dupli"scenarij)

----------


## Pinky

hvala gizmos!
meni će uzv biti 29dnt.... po onim kalendarima sa potpomognutainfo ako uzmem datum transfera kao odrednicu, onda mi je to točno 7tt,a ako gledam datum zadnje m, onda je i manje...

----------


## mary26

*Pinky*, znam da sam mlada, ne brini, ništa ne zvuči odvratno. ali žarko želimo dijete i čitala sam da puno žena čeka godinama da se primi pa me malo strah da i ja neću čekat... sve bi ja to obavila na brzinu  :Smile:  znala sam da između postupaka treba vremena, ali me iznenadilo kad sam čula da je to pola godine... prirodnjaku se i ne veselim previše. kakve smo mm i ja sreće... sve se bojim kak bu i to ispalo. od kad smo se oženili ništa nam ne ide od ruke, pa evo ni trudnoća. kod nas valjda vrijedi ona - zašto bi bilo jednostavno kad sve može biti komplicirano!!  :Smile: 

kod mene je bilo čini mi se 15 ili 16 injekcija decapeptyla i 21 ampula gonala!

----------


## mimi81

> *Pinky*, znam da sam mlada, ne brini, ništa ne zvuči odvratno. ali žarko želimo dijete i čitala sam da puno žena čeka godinama da se primi pa me malo strah da i ja neću čekat... sve bi ja to obavila na brzinu  znala sam da između postupaka treba vremena, ali me iznenadilo kad sam čula da je to pola godine... prirodnjaku se i ne veselim previše. kakve smo mm i ja sreće... sve se bojim kak bu i to ispalo. od kad smo se oženili ništa nam ne ide od ruke, pa evo ni trudnoća. kod nas valjda vrijedi ona - zašto bi bilo jednostavno kad sve može biti komplicirano!! 
> 
> kod mene je bilo čini mi se 15 ili 16 injekcija decapeptyla i 21 ampula gonala!


Mary26 potpuno te razumijem. Ja sam 81. i meni svi govore mlada si i ja sam to vjerovala ali onda odjednom nalazi ko u stare babe a da ne kažem doktora koji ne zna jesam li pred menopauzom i stalno mi stvara vremenski pritisak. Ali ja sam odlučila prekrižiti sve to i biti uporna...naravno ići u stim. svakih 6mj jer to su ipak jaki lijekovi...
Stići će i nas sreća...samo žifce na hozntregere, biti uporan i strpljen, spašen. To nije lako, al dat ćemo sve od sebe za to malo sunce, kaj ne?

----------


## mare41

mary26, baš mi je žao, godine su najmanje važne kad postoji želja za djetetom, nadam se da će ti slijedeći postupak biti bingoooo!

----------


## Pinky

> *Pinky*, znam da sam mlada, ne brini, ništa ne zvuči odvratno. ali žarko želimo dijete i čitala sam da puno žena čeka godinama da se primi pa me malo strah da i ja neću čekat... sve bi ja to obavila na brzinu znala sam da između postupaka treba vremena, ali me iznenadilo kad sam čula da je to pola godine... prirodnjaku se i ne veselim previše. kakve smo mm i ja sreće... sve se bojim kak bu i to ispalo. od kad smo se oženili ništa nam ne ide od ruke, pa evo ni trudnoća. kod nas valjda vrijedi ona - zašto bi bilo jednostavno kad sve može biti komplicirano!! 
> 
> kod mene je bilo čini mi se 15 ili 16 injekcija decapeptyla i 21 ampula gonala!


 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  ma krenit će jednom!! ja sam čekala 10 godina da mi život krene, pa ipak je izgleda krenilo. sad beba, jednog dana možda i posao... nekako se čovjek nauči kad mu dugo ne ide da debelo snizi i očekivanja i želje. nadam se da ćeš ti svoje jako brzo ostvariti.
a i godine su na tvojoj strani, imaš puno više šanse za uspjeh od nas starki.  :Heart: 

ma pričekaj pola godine, uživaj, a tko zna, bilo je prirodnih trudnoća i sa gorim dijagnozama od vaše  :Wink:

----------


## mirna26

evo da vam se javim.toliko o mojoj "trudnoći" i hebenim simptomima....imala sam grčeve po noći kao pred mengu identično kao prošli put..sada sam uočila svijeto-svijetlo smečlastu milimetarsku kapljicu na dnevom ulošku...to za mene znači početak menge jer mi je tako bilo i prošli put,brljanje 5 dana pa je onda okinulo crveno ko iz kabla.danas mi je 10dnt..vadit ću betu prekssutra u srijedu.a šta ćeš..a ja se baš nadala lijepim vijestima za Božić....sranje
mimi81..žao mi je
mary26..žao mi linalena---držim fige veeeeelike
sumskovoce....ma ti imaš puno veće šanse sa brljanjem 7 i 8dnt koje je stalo,nego ja danas 10dnt sa smeđim...za koje sam uvjerena da ce se nastavit
Pinky...srčeko te "čeka"
i svima drugima koje sam zaboravila držim fige....

----------


## aneri

Mirna, toliko je bilo već priča i na kraju pozitvnih beta unatoč smeđem brljavljenju. Znaš da ne mora biti kraj :Love: , dok beta ne kaže svoje.
Iako 100% razumijem kako razmišljaš, i sama sam tu negdje. Danas me cijeli dan po trbuhu reže, da imam osjećaj samo što nije.

----------


## sildad

Mirna...stani malo, ako si pod utrogestanima ni slučajno NE PREKIDAJ. Nekako mi još mirišeš na trudnicu. Pinky je imala to smeđe brljanje baš 10 dnt ako me sjećanje služi, pa nek ti se ona javi. I svakako javi šta se dalje događa.

----------


## kety28

> *Pinky*, znam da sam mlada, ne brini, ništa ne zvuči odvratno. ali žarko želimo dijete i čitala sam da puno žena čeka godinama da se primi pa me malo strah da i ja neću čekat... sve bi ja to obavila na brzinu  znala sam da između postupaka treba vremena, ali me iznenadilo kad sam čula da je to pola godine... prirodnjaku se i ne veselim previše. kakve smo mm i ja sreće... sve se bojim kak bu i to ispalo. od kad smo se oženili ništa nam ne ide od ruke, pa evo ni trudnoća. kod nas valjda vrijedi ona - zašto bi bilo jednostavno kad sve može biti komplicirano!! 
> 
> kod mene je bilo čini mi se 15 ili 16 injekcija decapeptyla i 21 ampula gonala!



Mary 26 potpuno razumijem kako ti je i ja sam mislila da se pozitivne bete događaju nekom drugom da mi svoju nećemo dočekat. MM i ja smo u braku 8 godina , u postupke smo krenuli prije 4 godine . Iza nas 3. neuspješna postupka, kada prilikom 3. pos. nismo imali od 5 ni jednu oplođenu jaj. st mislili smo dali uopće ići dalje . Ali ta želja je jača od nas ,imali smo pauzu 2 godine do ovog postupka u Mariboru . zato uvijek postoji nada .

----------


## mirna26

aneri,sildad i kety 28...vi ste meni zakon i nadahnuće...super ste...
Pinky je imala neko brljanje 10dnt da točno....ali nisam ja te sreće.naravno da ću uzimati utriče i dalje,vrag ih odnio....
da vas pitam nešto.....jel prerano da ja sutra izvadim betu...trebala bi biti bar oko 50 ako se radi o trudnoći.šta kažete?

----------


## sildad

Možeš vaditi i ako si trudna vjerovatno će ti već pokazati neku brojku, ali nemoj upast u komu ako bude mala i onda svakako ponovi za 2 dana.

----------


## mary26

mimi81 - TAKO JE! NEDAMO SE!  :Kiss: 

pinky, u siječnju ili veljači (ovisi kako prikupim nalaze) idem u prirodnjak, a do tada - pokušavati prirodno...  :Smile:  kao što kažeš, možda uspije!

----------


## mirna26

sildad,,,vrtiš mi se po glavi..a jesi li ti radila trombofilijske testove krvi kao što je i Pinky radila zbog biokemijske T i pobačaja?

----------


## kinki

> Kinki šta ti to znači za jednu crticu, misliš recimo sa 37,2 na 37,1 ili 36,9 na 36,8? Ja i dalje tvrdim da se na temperaturu ne možeš osloniti ako si pod utrogestanima, a naročito se hvatati za tu jednu crticu. Svi smo različiti, pa tako i naša bazalna temperatura koja ovisi o još dosta faktora da ih sada ne nabrajam. Neke cure prokrvare i pod utrogestanima, ali većina ipak ne. Ono šta ti diže temperaturu je progesteron, on raste odmah iza ovulacije pa se tako i temperatura diže, a od ciklusa do ciklusa ona može za istu ženu biti različita. Znam curu koja je imala svaki put temperaturu iza prirodne ovulacije 37,2-37,5, a kad je bila u postupku, te nako pozitivne bete je imala 36,6-36,8.


Ma daj? A ja mjerim i umirem od straha haha...Dosad mi je uvik ta jedna crtica bila znak,  uvik bi sutra dan dobila mengu.  Pošto nikad nisam bila trudna ne mogu reći šta bi se desilo u slučaju trudnoće :Smile:   Nadam se da ću to moć reć za par dana :Smile:

----------


## sildad

> sildad,,,vrtiš mi se po glavi..a jesi li ti radila trombofilijske testove krvi kao što je i Pinky radila zbog biokemijske T i pobačaja?


Jesam skoro cijelu imunologiju osim NK stanica i sve je OK. Jedino šta sam uspjela otkrit je taj malo povišen TSH. Šta si odlučila za betu? Jel vadiš sutra? Ja rijetko kome prognoziram trudnoću jer to baš ne volim, ali ti mi nekako ne izlaziš iz glave. 

Kinki, imaš na fertility friend grafove cura koje mjere temperaturu pa možeš proučavati grafove po različitim kriterijima npr.trudnoća, (ne)trudnoća, spontani pobačaj, IVF, stimulacija...i da ne nabrajm dalje. Ja i jedna forumašica smo nekad davno te grafove studirale do u detalje. Stvarno se ne možeš pouzdati u temperaturu kad si pod utrićima. Pravilo za temperaturu važi ako si u prirodnom ciklusu, onda možeš zaključiti da si trudna ako je povišena više od 14 dana. Visina temperature varira od žene do žene, tako da neke imaju malo nižu, a neke malo višu, npr. moja je u prvoj fazi ciklusa između 36,0 - 36,4, a u fazi nakon ovulacije 36,6-36,9. Kad mi se dogodila trudnoća, temperatura se i dalje kretala u rasponu 36,6-36,9, odnosno i u ciklusima kad nisam bila trudna ne bi padala dok sam bila pod utrogestanima. Tek kad bi prestala s njima temp. bi pala nakon 3 do 4 dana. Ali kao šta rekoh to je kod mene, neke cure procure i sa utrogestanima, pa je kod njih situacija pretpostavljam drugačija.

----------


## hallo

> evo da vam se javim.toliko o mojoj "trudnoći" i hebenim simptomima....imala sam grčeve po noći kao pred mengu identično kao prošli put..sada sam uočila svijeto-svijetlo smečlastu milimetarsku kapljicu na dnevom ulošku...to za mene znači početak menge jer mi je tako bilo i prošli put,brljanje 5 dana pa je onda okinulo crveno ko iz kabla.danas mi je 10dnt..vadit ću betu prekssutra u srijedu.a šta ćeš..a ja se baš nadala lijepim vijestima za Božić....sranje
> mimi81..žao mi je
> mary26..žao mi linalena---držim fige veeeeelike
> sumskovoce....ma ti imaš puno veće šanse sa brljanjem 7 i 8dnt koje je stalo,nego ja danas 10dnt sa smeđim...za koje sam uvjerena da ce se nastavit
> Pinky...srčeko te "čeka"
> i svima drugima koje sam zaboravila držim fige....


mirna ja sam juče imala smećkasto jutros neka svjetlocrvena kapljica krvi pa opet ništa.....nedaj se nedaj toj vještici da dođe....ja sam luda skroz imam još mrvicu nade.....i nedam glupači da procuri...budemo videli pratim svako malo šta se dole događa ....želim ti puno sreće....nadam s da će mo slavit

----------


## mirna26

ah draga moja..vidim da nisam sama, ali zajedno smo jače....yeah :Yes: 
nedam joj, nedam.... :Love:

----------


## mirna26

da da,,,sutra vadim beturinu pa nek bude kakva oće :Rolling Eyes: 
ne idem ni ja sama sebi iz glave... :Shock:

----------


## hallo

> ah draga moja..vidim da nisam sama, ali zajedno smo jače....yeah
> nedam joj, nedam....


čekam i strepim nadam se da neće doć ni tebi ni meni...ako ne dođe nek nam se muževi napiju ko nikad u životu... a ako dođe onda će mo mi..organiziram pijanku preko foruma.....ko ga šiša ne možemo ništa promjenit...kisssss veliki za veliku betu......

----------


## linalena

ovo mi se sviđa, pijanka, ja se tak napila 3 dana prije nego sam krenula s prvom pikicom i od onda niš, samo sok od jabuke i čaj od brzusnice

Dobila od svekrve 3 staklenke narezane cikle, jednu vrečicu samo kuhane pa di se zribam i jednu litru soka, uz onih 3 koje imam od ranije, ufff, ja joj rekla da kao trebam ciklu i žena to ozbiljno shvatila, hmm neću ja to tako skoro iskoristiti

----------


## Pinky

ja inače volim ciklu, ali kad je trebam jesti, ne jede mi se...
mirna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu sutra!!! 
ja nikada tu temperaturu nisam mogla pratiti, nisam dovoljno disciplinirana. plus bi me nerviralo što, ako npr. 8.dc popijem pivu nakon pizze, temperatura skače. e hebi ga. 
sildad, imam feeling da si se ti ponovo zainteresirala za postupke i da ćeš nam za pola godine ponovo, zar ne?  :Heart:  tako mi je žao što ti nije uspilo ovaj put, skroz sam se našla u tvojoj priči.

hallo, kakva mrvica nade, pa tek ti je 5.dpt, ako nisam nešto krivo shvatila? to je cijela pogača nade, ne samo mrva!

----------


## mirna26

točno...ona ima implantacijsko, a ja mengu...a još se sekira---ccccc :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

mirna26 vibram od  :Heart:  za tvoju betu! Kniki i helo - puno srce nade je najbolji recept za cekanje bete. Nece doc vjestica,nece!! Linalena papaj svekrvinu ciklu,dobro je to! Ja bila po utrice i uputnicu za betu. E sad sam spremna za nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## sildad

> sildad, imam feeling da si se ti ponovo zainteresirala za postupke i da ćeš nam za pola godine ponovo, zar ne?  tako mi je žao što ti nije uspilo ovaj put, skroz sam se našla u tvojoj priči.


Hoću i brže od pola godine, bar se nadam. Sutra sam na kontroli sa vidim jel se sve dobro očistilo od kiretaže i dogovaram se za dalje. Kako sada stvari stoje ne odustajem barem još ovu slijedeću godinu. 

Cure sretno s betama.

----------


## Bebel

*sildad, 
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uredan UZV i  dobitnu *2011.
*

----------


## linalena

Sutra trebam dobiti decepeptyl i Brevacetid, da li ima neko određeno vrijem zauzimanje toga???? Imam samo napisane datume na otpusnom ,niš drugo

----------


## Pinky

linalena, meni bi uvijek rekli - kroz jutro, a nije bitno u koju uru

----------


## linalena

hvala puno

----------


## Marinči

> mirna26 vibram od  za tvoju betu! Kniki i helo - puno srce nade je najbolji recept za cekanje bete. Nece doc vjestica,nece!! Linalena papaj svekrvinu ciklu,dobro je to! *Ja bila po utrice i uputnicu za betu*. E sad sam spremna za nove pobjede


Sumskovoce, nas dvije isti dan vadimo betu, a isto tako sam i ja danas bila po uputnicu i recept za utriće. Dobro kažeš, spremne smo. Samo sad treba čekati do 14. 12. a vrijeme mi tako sporo prolazi.
 :Heart:

----------


## hallo

> ja inače volim ciklu, ali kad je trebam jesti, ne jede mi se...
> mirna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu sutra!!! 
> ja nikada tu temperaturu nisam mogla pratiti, nisam dovoljno disciplinirana. plus bi me nerviralo što, ako npr. 8.dc popijem pivu nakon pizze, temperatura skače. e hebi ga. 
> sildad, imam feeling da si se ti ponovo zainteresirala za postupke i da ćeš nam za pola godine ponovo, zar ne?  tako mi je žao što ti nije uspilo ovaj put, skroz sam se našla u tvojoj priči.
> 
> hallo, kakva mrvica nade, pa tek ti je 5.dpt, ako nisam nešto krivo shvatila? to je cijela pogača nade, ne samo mrva!


Draga 14dpt cekam 8.12 i čekam i čekam

----------


## hallo

> točno...ona ima implantacijsko, a ja mengu...a još se sekira---ccccc


Tebi beta sutra meni prekosutra..niste me dobro skuzile sretnoooooooo

----------


## venddy

mimi81 žao mi je zbog tvoje bete. neka te već idući put obraduje

----------


## kety28

> ovo mi se sviđa, pijanka, ja se tak napila 3 dana prije nego sam krenula s prvom pikicom i od onda niš, samo sok od jabuke i čaj od brzusnice
> 
> Dobila od svekrve 3 staklenke narezane cikle, jednu vrečicu samo kuhane pa di se zribam i jednu litru soka, uz onih 3 koje imam od ranije, ufff, ja joj rekla da kao trebam ciklu i žena to ozbiljno shvatila, hmm neću ja to tako skoro iskoristiti



 Sad u ovom postupku sam je dosta pila oko pola litre dnevno , a inače je baš ne volim .

----------


## mirna26

> Tebi beta sutra meni prekosutra..niste me dobro skuzile sretnoooooooo


ma ti imaš veće šanse da si trudna od mene..ja sam u k....totalnom...
imam brljanje i danas....smeđe....po noći nije bilo ničeg ali je ujutro malo izašlo...čekam nalaz....javim svima..ne nadam se puno vec planiram drugi postipak.... :Sad:

----------


## aneri

Mirna, nadam se dobrim vijestima :Smile:  Kad ti trebaju stići rezultati?

----------


## mimi81

Mirna sretno, ja se ipak nadam da će beta biti doooobra!

----------


## mirna26

hehe...evo da vas malo razočaram....11dnt beta =0........
to mi je druga negativna beta=0.
već se naručujem za 3.postupak.
cure,hvala na bodrenju.....sve koje nisu uspjele...uspjet ćemo već jednom jer zajedno smo jače...
a sve koje su uspjele....želim im najljepše čestitke, te one koje još isčekuju neka dobiju najljepši poklon za Božić- veliku betu...
mi ostale ćemo morat se malo strpiti..očito je Bog te planove malo odgodio za nas.curke moje...mimi81,mary26,sildad, i ostale koje svježe kao ja niste uspjele....fino se odmorite...dušu i tijelo i uskoro idemo u nove pobjede...u proljetni vlakić..
bilo mi je ugodno sa vama razgovarati....puse

----------


## suzzie2

Mirna26, strašno mi je žao, baš sam te pratila, ali sviđa mi se tvoj stav, bravo curo! Pusa

----------


## morskavila

Cure da i ovdje napišem da je naš prvi IVF/ICSI u poliklinici Vili rezultirao pozitivnom betom.
Drzim vam palceve svima! Doći će jednom vaš dan. 
Pusa!

----------


## aneri

Mirna, stvarno sam do zadnjeg vjerovala da će te beta ugodno iznenaditi :Love: 
Želim ti da sljedeći ivf bude dobitni :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Moram danas primiti injekciju Brevactida, idem pitati tu u lokalni Dom zdravlja dali mi žele dati, da ne moram ić na drugi kraj grada. Imam smao ampulu i prašak, nemam injekciju, valjda neće biti problema????

Mirna 26   :Love:  :Love:  i bravo za stav

----------


## linalena

eto da li mi pikicu bez problema makar niti je moj dom zdravlja niti sam imala špricu, samu su bacili pogled na povijest bolesti

----------


## Sumskovoce

*mirna26*  :Sad:  jako mi je žao draga  :Sad:  drži se, odmori malo i u proljeće u nove pobjede!!!!

----------


## Pinky

mirna baš mi je žao  :Love:  ali kao što kaže linalena, bravo za stav  :Love: 

linalena, uvijek možeš igle kupiti u ljekarni

----------


## Bab

*mimi, mirna* jako mi je žao cure što ovaj put niste uspjele. Ali shvatite taj trenutni neuspjeh samo kao jedan korak bliže vašoj bebici. Jer toliko volje, upornosti i želje mora na kraju uroditi plodom.

*linalena*, nadam se da su tvoje mrve jake i žilave i da će se izboriti za svoje mjesto pod suncem :Kiss: 
*Suzzie2*, tvoj uspjeh bi me posebno razveselio, nakon svega što si prošla...go girl !!
*Kety28* e to se zove ß !!! Svaka čast i želim ti puno uživanja i maženja buše i slatkog iščekivanja tvojih duplića!!


Ja sam u subotu dobila na čuvanje svoju Niku :Zaljubljen: ...imala je 8 stanica( et 3 dan) i još jednu malu mrvu koja se krenula dijelit ali joj biolog i nije dao baš neke šanse. Sad sa čuvamo i nadamo najboljim vijestima. Još naravno nemam nikakvih simptoma, tako da nemam ništa pametno za podijelit s Vama( još)
pusa svima

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Bab*  :Very Happy:  za malene mrvice! Sad polako i sigurno kroz najdužih dva tjedna na svijetu  :Wink: 

Kod mene je počeo onaj feeling kojeg ste opisivale, kao da će M procuriti svaki čaš, pritisak u maternici grozan... optimizam nekako splašnjava, jer danas je dan kad je NEočekivana M...a nadam se da neće procuriti, makar feeling je drukčiji. Kapanja nema... Sve si ga mislim sutra, na 11dnt popiškat jedan vrlo osjetljiv testić.... je li prerano ili bi se moglo nešto već vidjeti?

----------


## Bab

Voćkice...hvala Ti puno  :Kiss: 

Za ovaj osjećaj pritiska ti neću niš govorit jer zbilja može bit i jedno i drugo.

A što se tiče testića..znam da će ti neke curke reći da je rano i da bolje čekaš ß...tako i ja u principu razmišljam...al razum i srce nisu uvijek na istoj valnoj duljini. Uglavnom, ja sam uvijek radila test 10--11 dan ako je et bio 3 dan i uvijek se pokazala blaga crtica. Kad su u pitanju bile blastice prvi test je pao 9dnt i opet je crta bila tu. Samo ja ti iskreno to ne bi preporučila zbog tebe, jer ako će ti crtica biti blijeda samo ćeš se dodatno živcirati do novog testa ili ß i mislit si je ili nije. Ja eto nikad nisam uspjela ostat dosljedna i pričekat samo ß..znam da će tako biti i ovaj put. Tebi sretno što god odlučila napravit i da za dan-dva skačemo svi ko ludi zbog tebe !!

----------


## linalena

Bab ~~~~~~ da Nika lijepo naraste i da sluša Balaševića

Šumskovoće  , tako je teško odlučiti piškiti ili ne test, kada bi barem znali rezultat onda bi i lakše donjeli odluku. A time se sve svodi  na onu unutarnju intuiciju, ali teško ju je isčistiti od svih smetnji emocija, Draga kako god odlučiš, biti će pozitivno

----------


## aneri

Šumskovoće, draga moja, dobrodošla u klub :Love:  Znam taj osjećaj ja ga živim već dva dana, oborila sam sve rekorde koliko puta idem na wc, a uvijek mislim da mogu negdje kupiti još bjelji papir :Very Happy: 
Što se tiče testova, napravi kako misliš da će tebi biti najlakše, a ja ti vibram i za veliki plus i za još veću betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aneri

Bab, bravo za mrve :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

Joooj, svaki, ali svaki put sama sebi kažem da nema šanse da osluškujem i istražujem simptome, ali...vrag neda mira...
Danas mi je 3 dnt i totalno prerano.
Sinoć sam MM puna nade rekla da imam neke grčeve u trbuhu, a on meni: koliko si pojela, nije ni čudo  :Laughing: ! Krasno

----------


## Sumskovoce

*tigrical*Provale muževa su jednostavno neponovljive  :Laughing:  trebale bi jedan pdf otvorit samo za to....  :Laughing:  
*aneri* i ja samo bijeli wc papir (na kojem hvala bogu još uvijek ništa) kupila sam si platnene dnevne uloške, u boji, ali ne koristim ih jer, jelte, nisu bijeli  :Laughing:  i sad koristim neke natur bijele..isto najbijelije u dućanu...
*linalena* moja intuicija vrišti cijelo vrijeme da je + a razum kaže da ne mora to baš biti +....pa sam između jednog i drugog. 
Jedina lijepa vijest je da nemam PMS želje - slatko, slane, nikakve, (.)(.) su još napuhane, napeta jesam ali ne onako živčano PMS-ovski... ma neznam...koji sam ja karakter - nikakav...napravit ću test sutra, i to pitat u apoteci najosjetljiviji. Bit će 11dnt 3dnevnih 8staničnih embrija, trebalo bi bit nešto od toga... petak beta. Ma koji 14.12....nema šanse da dočekam taj datum bez da mrvicu ranije virnem.... U petak će bit 13dnt i definitivno bi beta trebala pokazati pravo stanje....

----------


## hallo

> Joooj, svaki, ali svaki put sama sebi kažem da nema šanse da osluškujem i istražujem simptome, ali...vrag neda mira...
> Danas mi je 3 dnt i totalno prerano.
> Sinoć sam MM puna nade rekla da imam neke grčeve u trbuhu, a on meni: koliko si pojela, nije ni čudo ! Krasno


ja sam do 5dpt imala grčeve mislim da je to od punk...jer me bolilo za popizdit...koda mi je dole izrovo sve...mislim da je rano za ikakve simptome......kad neko kaže da povraća već prvih dana pt onda se meni povraća na te izjave......ti se draga drži imaš još dosta do bete i ne razmišljaj o simptomima......moja beta je sutra još se malko nadam iako mi je teta u crvenom skoro pa tu........ :Grin:

----------


## tigrical

Ma, znam *hallo* da je rano za simptome, totalno sam svjesna toga i isto tako znam da smo na 24 str. ovog pdf-a zaključili da ništa od simptoma jer su isti kao za M i za T ako ih uopće ima, ali...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju turbo betu sutra!

----------


## mare41

tigrical, kiss mužu :Smile:  (predobar je :Smile: ) (i nek mu ne šalju druge puse, ja imam kredit :Smile: )

----------


## Sumskovoce

*hallo* i ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju troznamenkastu betu!!!!!

----------


## hallo

> Ma, znam *hallo* da je rano za simptome, totalno sam svjesna toga i isto tako znam da smo na 24 str. ovog pdf-a zaključili da ništa od simptoma jer su isti kao za M i za T ako ih uopće ima, ali...
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju turbo betu sutra!


hvala........puno sreće želim tebi i ostalim čekalicama

----------


## hallo

> *hallo* i ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju troznamenkastu betu!!!!!


hvalaaaaaaaaaaa...mogla sam je već vadit jer sutra je 16dpt....al sam hrabra i čekam sutra odnosno prekosutra kad će mi nalaz doć jer mi šalju krv za dubrovnik pošto u mom gradiću nemaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## mimi81

mirna26 žao mi je...ja bih htjela da bar jedna cura s endometriozom ostane trudna, to bi mi stvarno puno značilo.

----------


## tigrical

> tigrical, kiss mužu (predobar je) (i nek mu ne šalju druge puse, ja imam kredit)


Ha, ha, ti, draga imaš kredita kod njega koliko god hoćeš!

----------


## Pinky

> hvalaaaaaaaaaaa...mogla sam je već vadit jer sutra je 16dpt....al sam hrabra i čekam sutra odnosno prekosutra kad će mi nalaz doć jer mi šalju krv za dubrovnik pošto u mom gradiću nemaaaaaaaaaa


hallo di si ti? tebi bar šalju krv u dubrovnik, u mom mistu nema ta opcija. ja idem vadit u ljubuški.
vidim da smo u istoj županiji

----------


## ivanova

evo curke da vam prijavim transfer 2 jakooo dobre blastice!!!!

----------


## hallo

> hallo di si ti? tebi bar šalju krv u dubrovnik, u mom mistu nema ta opcija. ja idem vadit u ljubuški.
> vidim da smo u istoj županiji


ja sam u metkoviću draga pa mi se neda ić u dubrovnik...pa ću još jedan dan više čekat taj glupi rezultat.............. :Cekam:  :Cekam:  :Cekam:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Morskavila baš mi je drago za tebe!
Ostale čekalice nadam se da će vas čim više poskakivati

----------


## Pinky

> ja sam u metkoviću draga pa mi se neda ić u dubrovnik...pa ću još jedan dan više čekat taj glupi rezultat..............


a ja u konkurentskom gradu pl. i idem uvijek u ljubuški u lab. 32 marke, rezultati oko 13-14 sati isti dan.

----------


## hallo

stigla moja vještica al isto ću odradit tu beturinu .........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IpUj...........možda i dogodi se čudo.....

----------


## hallo

> a ja u konkurentskom gradu pl. i idem uvijek u ljubuški u lab. 32 marke, rezultati oko 13-14 sati isti dan.


nisam znala da ima u ljub...ubuduće ću i ja ić...jel to u domu zdravlja ili

----------


## linalena

Ivanova bravo, jupijeeeeee

sada brojimo skupa, kada su tebi rekli vaditi betu????

Hallo   :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*hallo* od :srca: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta iznenadi!!!!!

----------


## ivanova

> Ivanova bravo, jupijeeeeee
> 
> sada brojimo skupa, kada su tebi rekli vaditi betu????
> 
> Hallo


 jupijeeeee
teta doktorica rekla da bi mogla vaiti vec 16.ili 17.12 pa mislim da i budem!

----------


## bebach

*Bab**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za mrve, Niku i seku/bracu!!! :Zaljubljen: 
*Šumskica, tigrical*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za strpljenje i za veeeeliku tetu betu!!!
*
ma svima svima želim oooogromnu beturinu i najljepše Božićne poklončiće!!!*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

> a ja u konkurentskom gradu pl. i idem uvijek u ljubuški u lab. 32 marke, rezultati oko 13-14 sati isti dan.


 isprika na OT, al moram :Laughing:  za konkuretski grad :Smile:

----------


## dani82

Nakon 1. neuspijelog postupka rekoh sebi da više neću visit na "nakon transfera" i pratit simptome, ali kako odmiču dani od transfera najprije samo počnem letimično pratiti, pa onda svaki post pročitam i na kraju posrnem i napišem post.
Dakle, danas 10dp3dt, transfer 1 (nadam se tvrdoglavog) četvorostaničnog embrija. Nije nešto, ali nada uvijek umire posljednja. Simptoma nema, neki sam dan imala osjećaj ko da ću procurit ali i to je prošlo. Beta bi trebala biti 17.12. što je 20dpt i malo previše za moje živčiće pa će vjerojatno past neki testić ranije.

----------


## hallo

> isprika na OT, al moram za konkuretski grad


mare 41 sory ipak mislim da se piše "konkurentski"   čak sam i provjerila...........ako si to htjela reć...drž se teme nije važno kako se šta piše važno je da se razumjemo....... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Pinky

ma mare da živiš u našoj maloj dolini skužila bi koliko se stanovnici ta dva grada ne podnose. ali ja sam došiljak pa volim sve hehehe
hallo, nije lab u sklopu doma zdravlja već privatni, kad iskopam podsjetnicu poslat ću ti broj telefona
i ja ću malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu

----------


## mare41

hallo, ajmo imat malo razumijevanja za moje ćorave godine :Smile: , držim ti figeeeeeeeee

----------


## hallo

> ma mare da živiš u našoj maloj dolini skužila bi koliko se stanovnici ta dva grada ne podnose. ali ja sam došiljak pa volim sve hehehe
> hallo, nije lab u sklopu doma zdravlja već privatni, kad iskopam podsjetnicu poslat ću ti broj telefona
> i ja ću malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu


ok pošalji...hvala nadam se da je menga lažna a ako i nije u nove pobjede pičim ja

----------


## mare41

Pinky, sve ja to znam, svugdi je isto, neću više offtopičarit

----------


## hallo

> hallo, ajmo imat malo razumijevanja za moje ćorave godine, držim ti figeeeeeeeee


no problem ...hvala i ja tebi držim fige da ti se što prije ispuni želja

----------


## laky

> ma mare da živiš u našoj maloj dolini skužila bi koliko se stanovnici ta dva grada ne podnose. ali ja sam došiljak pa volim sve hehehe
> hallo, nije lab u sklopu doma zdravlja već privatni, kad iskopam podsjetnicu poslat ću ti broj telefona
> i ja ću malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu


i moj sretni lab :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Fiona* ma da ti i ovdje malo poskočim za prekrasnu betu  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   baš si mi uljepšala dan!!!!!

----------


## mirna26

> mirna26 žao mi je...ja bih htjela da bar jedna cura s endometriozom ostane trudna, to bi mi stvarno puno značilo.


hehe...sad bi se trebala javiti taca70 i reći: "jesam vam rekla cure da nećete tako lako..."

ima ih ima..samo ih trenutno sada ne vidiš pa te to sve možda baca u bed...ma nemoj se bedirat....samo se treba malo strpit..gledaj to pozitivno...barem ces sada imati malo više vremena za sebe i zaista se posveti samo sebi i svom mužiću....beba će doći kad najmanje očekuješ i to sam si počela brijati da je fakat tako iako toga nisam bila pobornik.
pusa dragfa..uz tebe sam i samo se javi kad god želiš da izmjenjujemo iskustva..javi i za testove za trombofiliju koje budeš radila...pusa

----------


## mirna26

> stigla moja vještica al isto ću odradit tu beturinu .........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IpUj...........možda i dogodi se čudo.....



hallo-....nadam se da ce ti beta biti pozitivna,a ako i ne bude....imat ćemo više sreće na proljeće....vidjet ćeš..pusa

----------


## sildad

Mirna, stvarno, stvarno mi je žao. :Love: 

Ostalim čekalicama bete, a ima vas toliko puno da neću nabrajat, želim osim pozitivnih beta da im čekanje do bete šta brže prođe.

----------


## mirna26

sildad..idemo u nove pobjede...iznimno mi je drago što si bila uz mene do sada nadam se i skorom druženju ovdje i da ćemo uspjeti u proljeće.punp pusa

----------


## hallo

> hallo-....nadam se da ce ti beta biti pozitivna,a ako i ne bude....imat ćemo više sreće na proljeće....vidjet ćeš..pusa


sumnjam procurila pravo...........idemo u nove pobjede.....

----------


## mirna26

mislim da smo premlade pa se zato neće zalijepit....ma šalim se malo......ne sekiraj se...idemo dalje za iste pare....sada smo još jače..danas se istuguj...ja već jesam..još ću malo večeras i nema više....šta je bilo bilo je...moje misli su već u trećem postupku dobrano..već mi je to postalo normalno kao dobar dan(nadam se da se neće previše ponavljat,ipak da mi jetra ne ode kvragu  :Smile: )...a na anesteziju sam se navukla većć...šalim se naravno..pusa draga..uz tebe sam i znamkako ti je jer sam ja danas vadila betu iako nisam dobrano procurila...prestala sam sa utrićima..i to je to

----------


## Hakya

Mirna26 jako mi je žao :Love: 
Hallo neznam što bih rekla kad se i ja toga bojim jer moj dan de je subota kad bih trebala dobiti vješticu i samo na to mislim....
ja bih napravila betu bez obzira dali sam prokrvarila ili ne.... 
Svim ostalim curama koje su u iščekivanju veliki pozdrav i velike bete :Yes: 
Danas brojim 5 dpt. još jedan dan je iza mene simptoma nikakvih

----------


## alma_itd

> hehe...evo da vas malo razočaram....11dnt beta =0........
> to mi je druga negativna beta=0.
> već se naručujem za 3.postupak.
> cure,hvala na bodrenju.....sve koje nisu uspjele...uspjet ćemo već jednom jer zajedno smo jače...
> a sve koje su uspjele....želim im najljepše čestitke, te one koje još isčekuju neka dobiju najljepši poklon za Božić- veliku betu...
> mi ostale ćemo morat se malo strpiti..očito je Bog te planove malo odgodio za nas.curke moje...mimi81,mary26,sildad, i ostale koje svježe kao ja niste uspjele....fino se odmorite...dušu i tijelo i uskoro idemo u nove pobjede...u proljetni vlakić..
> bilo mi je ugodno sa vama razgovarati....puse


 Mirna26,jos jednom,jaako mi je zao.I ja se pridruzujem vasem vlaku,samo sto cu ja vidjelti u cetvrtak kad mogu ponovo,mozda caj ovaj mjesec ili slijedeci.Jedva cekam dok sam se zafurala ovako,heheheh.

----------


## sildad

> sildad..idemo u nove pobjede...iznimno mi je drago što si bila uz mene do sada nadam se i skorom druženju ovdje i da ćemo uspjeti u proljeće.punp pusa


Naravno da hoćemo draga. I ja se danas dogovorila za novi postupak na proljeće. Bila sam na kontroli nakon kiretaže i sve je OK. 

Alma, ima li kakvih novosti kod tebe? Čini mi se da si rekla betu vadiš ponovno u petak, ispravi me ako griješim.

----------


## kinki

Meni je danas pala temperatura. 8. dan poslin transfera.  Gušim se u suzama,  ne mogu stat plakat. Previše sam se nadala ovaj put a to je za mene opasno. Znam šta ćete reći,  nije temperatura pokazatelj dok si na utrogestanima al eto dosad mi je uvik točno najavila prokletinju.  I to plakanje mislim ono-plačem jednom u mjesecu,  i to svako par miseci. Ali ovo,  ko da mi je neko umro **** te, sram me,  žao mi je muža ali ne mogu si pomoć. Ne mogu stat, mokra mi je tastatura.............

----------


## sildad

Daj Kinki ženo smiri se i reci sa koliko na koliko ti je pala temperatura?

----------


## kinki

> Daj Kinki ženo smiri se i reci sa koliko na koliko ti je pala temperatura?


 Bila mi danima 37.4,  pa jučer 37.5  a danas 37.2

----------


## kinki

U biti, danas mi je 7. dan nakon transfera.  Malo prerano za mengu?
Pa kako je već pala?

----------


## venddy

kinki ne bediraj se, meni cijelo vrijeme do čekanja bete temperatura uopće nije prešla 37,1 pa je beta bila pozitivna. pusti mjerenje temperature i ne padaj u očaj. drži se

----------


## sildad

Ma daj Kinki jel ti to mene zafrkavaš? Ženo budi malo ozbiljna i nemoj pričati gluposti.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja ne vjerujem u tu temperaturu  kad se utrogestani koriste    :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

kinki, mani se temperature, nemoj plakati i budi pozitivna. ni približno ništa nije gotovo.

----------


## sildad

*Bazalna temperatura*
Temperatura vašeg tijela raste nakon ovulacije. Ako mjerite bazalnu temperaturu (temperaturu neposredno nakon buđenja) svako jutro prije ustajanja, uvijek u isto vrijeme, običnim i uvijek istim toplomjerom (najbolje u ustima) znat ćete kada se ovulacija dogodila.
Prije mjerenja žena mora spavati najmanje šest sati i ne smije uzimati sredstva za spavanje.
U urednom menstruacijskom ciklusu razlikujemo dvije faze. U prvoj fazi bazalna tjelesna temperatura je niža (ispod 36,6°C). U drugoj fazi, nakon ovulacije, *bazalna tjelesna temperatura je viša za 0,2-0,4° C (36,6-37,2° C).* 
Skok u razini progesterona neposredno nakon ovulacije povisiti će tjelesnu temperaturu za 0.5 do 1.0 °C nakon ovulacije i ona će ostati tako povišena tijekom cijele druge polovice ovulacijskog ciklusa. Ovulacija se događa 1-2 dana prije skoka temperature, pa se određuje retrogradno. Promjene temperature ukazuju na plodne dane. Neplodno sigurno razdoblje počinje tek kad je povišena temperatura ustaljena tri dana.

----------


## hallo

> Mirna26 jako mi je žao
> Hallo neznam što bih rekla kad se i ja toga bojim jer moj dan de je subota kad bih trebala dobiti vješticu i samo na to mislim....
> ja bih napravila betu bez obzira dali sam prokrvarila ili ne.... 
> Svim ostalim curama koje su u iščekivanju veliki pozdrav i velike bete
> Danas brojim 5 dpt. još jedan dan je iza mene simptoma nikakvih


Svejedno ću betu uradit...i duboko sam uvjerena da ovaj nas pesimizam i dovodi do negativni rezultata...al kad si ne možemo pomoć.....treba bit opusten i ne mislit na trudnoći uopće ...al kako kad je to NASA najveća želja...svima želim puno sreće da sto prije dobiju svog malog anđela.....

----------


## ksena28

kinki, briješ totalno!!!! ali totalno!

----------


## hallo

> Meni je danas pala temperatura. 8. dan poslin transfera.  Gušim se u suzama,  ne mogu stat plakat. Previše sam se nadala ovaj put a to je za mene opasno. Znam šta ćete reći,  nije temperatura pokazatelj dok si na utrogestanima al eto dosad mi je uvik točno najavila prokletinju.  I to plakanje mislim ono-plačem jednom u mjesecu,  i to svako par miseci. Ali ovo,  ko da mi je neko umro **** te, sram me,  žao mi je muža ali ne mogu si pomoć. Ne mogu stat, mokra mi je tastatura.............


Kinki dušo šta ti je kakva temperatura pa ideš u dubioze draga opusti se,znam da je teško al pokušaj svi smo uz tebe ...večeras ću izmolit za tebe i sve ostale moje virtualne prijateljice  molitvu od cudotvorne Sv.Rite....ljubim vas

----------


## kety28

> Bila mi danima 37.4,  pa jučer 37.5  a danas 37.2


Kinki razmišljaj o lijepm stvarima , ja temperaturu nisam ni mjerila ...

----------


## Gabi25

Joj kinki moram potpisati sve cure- pa stvarno si zabrijala, pad temp od 0.2 i sve je gotovo?? Ma daj se mani toplomjera i uživaj biti PUPO  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ninochka28

> Meni je danas pala temperatura. 8. dan poslin transfera.  Gušim se u suzama,  ne mogu stat plakat. Previše sam se nadala ovaj put a to je za mene opasno. Znam šta ćete reći,  nije temperatura pokazatelj dok si na utrogestanima al eto dosad mi je uvik točno najavila prokletinju.  I to plakanje mislim ono-plačem jednom u mjesecu,  i to svako par miseci. Ali ovo,  ko da mi je neko umro **** te, sram me,  žao mi je muža ali ne mogu si pomoć. Ne mogu stat, mokra mi je tastatura.............


ja sam u svakom postupku imala povišenu temp. i ništa, ovaj put sam imala povišenu temp. jedino nakon rezultata bete od šoka i nevjerice :Laughing: 

lako je biti sada mudar, ali stvarno su simptomi varljiva stvar i bolje ih ne promatrati...trebaš se zabaviti s nečim da ti vrijeme brže prođe jer  ćeš inače izluditi...sve će biti ok vidjet ćeš :Cool:

----------


## ninochka28

gabi25 mislim sutra na tebe  :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

> ja ne vjerujem u tu temperaturu  kad se utrogestani koriste


X
ja sam je baš pratila u zadnjem postupku i stalno je bila oko  37,2 i + ... rezultat... 0

Zaljučak: Zaboravite temp. kad ste pod terapijom... (imamo više neg. beta nego na žalost uspješnih postupaka a svi uglavnom imaju neku temp.)

----------


## Hakya

Hallo i ja molim molitvu čudotvorne Sv. Rite svaku većer, a većeras molim za svih nas i naše male anđele....  :Heart:

----------


## sonči

Draga kinki čitam tvoj post i vjeruj mi kad ti kažem da temperatura nema apsolutno nikakve veze kao moguć simptom trudnoće.Ja sam bila 8 puta na IVF i imala povišenu temperatu ali beta na žalost uvijek bila 0.

----------


## nataša

ja nisam ni vadila betu, prokrvarila sam žestoko točno na dan kad sam i trebala dobit m!
 evo sad sam već lagano pri kraju.. no nekako sam večeras u frci, čitala  sam puno o vanmaterničnim trudnoćama, nemam pojma šta me nagnalo na to   al sam evo čitala večeras o tome.... pa sam se uplašila! 
danas mi je 16. dpt. .. da napravim sutra bar test?!
mislim, menstruacija je bila sasvim normalan, grudi su mi postale  normalne, sve je nekako normlano....jel bi već trebala imat neke bolove  da je VM? Malo sam paranoična!!!

----------


## Šiškica

Nataša ja sam baš zbog tih paranoja odlučila iza drugog AIH-a da ću svaki idući postupak obavezno i uvjek vaditi betu..jer jedino tad možeš biti sigurna kakva je situacija..
Naravno da sve mi napravimo kućne testove al beta je beta..

----------


## Sumskovoce

kniki, ljubice draga,ne brini. Places jer te hormoni peru,a temp je luda od utrica. Polako,dug je put do odgovora na tvoje pitanje. Hello, hakya- moze pls molitva na pp. Moja krunica se vec izlizala  :Laughing:

----------


## kinki

Jooj drage moje, kao prvo oprostite na ovome jučer-ne znam šta mi je bilo.  Od početka ovog postupka sam bila smirenija, opuštenija i pozitivnija nego ikad.  Jučer sam počela plakat jer sam bila gladna a ništa mi se nije jelo.  Mislim koja frustracija-crkavaš od gladi a sva ti je hrana bezveze???  Onda izmirim temp i vidim da je pala.  E tek onda provala. Inače se mogu suzdržavati pred mužem al jučer sam pukla, grcala se, davila.  On me uvjeravao da tako nikad ne plačem u pms-u...
Uglavnom, jutros, 8. dan nakon transfera ja popišam svoj prvi plus u životu.  Blijed je ali se vidi,  i pojavio se odma.  Nikad prije ga nisam vidila.  Ne želim se veselit jer znam da se još svašta može desit,prerano je za plus. Pokušat ću ostat smirena i nastavit u pozitivnom stilu.  U petak ću ić vadit betu.  Molim vas nemojte mi još čestitat i molim vas recite mi ako ste imale iskustvo da se pokaže blijeda crta a trudnoće ipak ne bude.  Nisam primila štopericu nakon transfera tako da od štoperice sigurno nije.  Test je neki američki,  najosjetljiviji.

----------


## mare41

kinki, neću čestitati, samo ću potiho i šaptom poskočiti (u sebi) i ~~~~~ do petka (ne postoji lažno negativan test, pogotovo kad nije primljen beta hcg nakon transfera)

----------


## linalena

Kinki držim fige

----------


## Kadauna

> kinki, neću čestitati, samo ću potiho i šaptom poskočiti (u sebi) i ~~~~~ do petka (ne postoji lažno negativan test, pogotovo kad nije primljen beta hcg nakon transfera)



*X* potpisujem našu Maru41 u potpunosti, do petka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

i sad će te Pinky još jednom špotati za ovako rano testiranje, ja sam osoba koja uvijek vrlo rano testira i promatra promjene, sutra bi taj plus s istim testo mogao/trebao biti jači. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11

----------


## kinki

> i sad će te Pinky još jednom špotati za ovako rano testiranje, ja sam osoba koja uvijek vrlo rano testira i promatra promjene, sutra bi taj plus s istim testo mogao/trebao biti jači. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11


 Iman ih još 19,  pišat ću opet sutra, al kontam i muža danas natirat da ga popiša da vidim jel se i njemu pokazuje ta druga crta.  Mislim, amerikanci mi inače ne ulijevaju povjerenje,  a njihov je test :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> ja nisam ni vadila betu, prokrvarila sam žestoko točno na dan kad sam i trebala dobit m!
> evo sad sam već lagano pri kraju.. no nekako sam večeras u frci, čitala sam puno o vanmaterničnim trudnoćama, nemam pojma šta me nagnalo na to al sam evo čitala večeras o tome.... pa sam se uplašila! 
> danas mi je 16. dpt. .. da napravim sutra bar test?!
> mislim, menstruacija je bila sasvim normalan, grudi su mi postale normalne, sve je nekako normlano....jel bi već trebala imat neke bolove da je VM? Malo sam paranoična!!!


pretpostavljam da te je iskustvo forumašice koja se javila upravo s vanmaterničnom ali prije postupka podsjetilo na ovo  :Sad: 

Moja je vanmaternična počela kao normalno krvarenje koje je trajalo već 9 dana, možda malo "vodenastije" nego obična menga. Tad sam posumnjala i napravila ovulacijski test koji je bio ultrapozitivan (a što je nemoguće 9. dan novog ciklusa da već imam ovulaciju). Zatim sam napravila test na trudnoću - odmah pozitivan, beta preko 1000 a maternica prazna, vanmaternična - methotrexat i bolnica  :Sad: 
Sumnjam da je vanmaternična, draga Nataša, stoga kako Šiškica piše ili betu ili test napravi.

----------


## kinki

Evo sad gledam kalendar, izgleda da sam jedan dan prespavala jer danas mi je ipak 9. dan od transfera a ne 8.  ET bio u ponediljak.  Šta mislite da odem već sutra vadit betu-10. dan???

----------


## mare41

kinki, napravi opet test ujutro, ako brzo tamni, mislim da može beta (sad je još mala), al možda bolje pričekat petak?

----------


## Kadauna

> Evo sad gledam kalendar, izgleda da sam jedan dan prespavala jer danas mi je ipak 9. dan od transfera a ne 8. ET bio u ponediljak. Šta mislite da odem već sutra vadit betu-10. dan???


to bi bio 15. dan od punkcije? ona će biti pozitivna, no doubt, ali što onda? Ćeš vaditi još i u subotu? Gdje vadiš?

Inače ti pol. Sunce radi i subotom u ZG pa tako i njihov labos (imaš Jarun i Trnje).

----------


## kinki

> to bi bio 15. dan od punkcije? ona će biti pozitivna, no doubt, ali što onda? Ćeš vaditi još i u subotu? Gdje vadiš?
> 
> Inače ti pol. Sunce radi i subotom u ZG pa tako i njihov labos (imaš Jarun i Trnje).



Ne, to bi mi bio 13. dan od punkcije.  Pa da, išla bih vadit svako 2 dana. Vidit ću oće li sutra bit malo jača crta pa ću odlučit šta ću.  Ajmeeeeeeeeee samo da bude crteeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## kinki

Vadila bi u analize u St,  neću u bolnicu jer su mi prošli put zaminili nalaze,  rekli da mi je beta 130 i onda mi za pola sata javili da mi je beta 0

----------


## ivanova

> Evo sad gledam kalendar, izgleda da sam jedan dan prespavala jer danas mi je ipak 9. dan od transfera a ne 8.  ET bio u ponediljak.  Šta mislite da odem već sutra vadit betu-10. dan???


odi vec sutra vaditi betu,meni je cak i dr rekla da mogu vec 10.dan. meni su vratili blastice,ne znam kakve su tebi  al mora se vec vidjet na beti.

----------


## Kadauna

to je rano, kinki.. samo ti testiraj i dalje i prati debljinu i intenzitet te linije, ja betu vjerojatno ne bih vadila prije subote.

----------


## GIZMOS

> Vadila bi u analize u St, neću u bolnicu jer su mi prošli put zaminili nalaze, rekli da mi je beta 130 i onda mi za pola sata javili da mi je beta 0


Ne mogu vjerovati  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## cranky

> kinki, neću čestitati, samo ću potiho i šaptom poskočiti (u sebi) i ~~~~~ do petka (ne postoji lažno negativan test, pogotovo kad nije primljen beta hcg nakon transfera)


Potpis *X*
Kinki  :Kiss:

----------


## Tibi

> to bi bio 15. dan od punkcije? ona će biti pozitivna, no doubt, ali što onda? Ćeš vaditi još i u subotu? Gdje vadiš?
> 
> Inače ti pol. Sunce radi i subotom u ZG pa tako i njihov labos (imaš Jarun i Trnje).


Samo mali ispravak, Sunce na Jarunu više ne radi subotom, a radnim danom rade samo od 8-16. I ja sam zadnji put poljubila vrata u subotu pa znam provjereno...

----------


## venddy

> Iman ih još 19,  pišat ću opet sutra, al kontam i muža danas natirat da ga popiša da vidim jel se i njemu pokazuje ta druga crta.  Mislim, amerikanci mi inače ne ulijevaju povjerenje,  a njihov je test



ha, ha, ha ti si luđa od mene. Ja sam nakon prvog blijedog plusa popodne(američki test kupljen online, isto ih imam cijelu hrpu), sutradan ponovila test i kad se opet pojavio blijedi plusić uzmem treći i po njemu običnu vodu, da vidim hoće li i na nju plus kao možda me ovi ameri zaj... . Da iskoristim MM nisam se ni sjetila. I nisu zaj....
šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu u petak

----------


## kinki

> Ne mogu vjerovati


 Da, i još su rekli-dešava se to!
Možeš li  zamisliti moje tuge?  Zato se sad bojim povjerovati. Čekat ću ja petak, jer transfer je rađen 3 dana nakon punkcije.  Vračena mi 3 embrija pa možda ih ima više zato se već vidi???

----------


## kinki

> ha, ha, ha ti si luđa od mene. Ja sam nakon prvog blijedog plusa popodne(američki test kupljen online, isto ih imam cijelu hrpu), sutradan ponovila test i kad se opet pojavio blijedi plusić uzmem treći i po njemu običnu vodu, da vidim hoće li i na nju plus kao možda me ovi ameri zaj... . Da iskoristim mm nisam se ni sjetila. I nisu zaj....
> šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu u petak


 ahahahaha!!!

----------


## 5RA

Hej, meni je danas 11.dnt, primila sam Brevactid u subotu (prije 4 dana). Beta mi je 13. 12. - to je 16. dnt. Mogu li je raditi ranije ili je najbolje da čekam 13.12. po preporucu dr.-a? Inače, PMS simptomi i sinoć sam imala razarajuću bol u području maternice. Što bi to bilo, ne znam - ima li možda sl. iskustava?

----------


## ivanova

ima poliklinika stela u  dubravi koji i subotom vade krv,a radnim danom od 7-19!

----------


## mia74

> ima poliklinika stela u dubravi koji i subotom vade krv,a radnim danom od 7-19!


Znam za tu polikliniku,čula sam da vade krv i subotom,ali kad je nalaz gotov?
Isti dan ili tek u ponedjeljak?

----------


## ivanova

> Znam za tu polikliniku,čula sam da vade krv i subotom,ali kad je nalaz gotov?
> Isti dan ili tek u ponedjeljak?


samo nije bas sretna jer sam svaki put tamo vadila pa nista hahah
to si bas sad i ja razmisljam kad je gotovo jer inace je isti dan popodne,treba pitat...

----------


## Kadauna

može i poliklinika Sunce, ako sam Tibi dobro shvatila, samo ova na Jarunu ne radi!? Očito ova u Trnju i njihov labos radi!!

----------


## mia74

> može i poliklinika Sunce, ako sam Tibi dobro shvatila, samo ova na Jarunu ne radi!? Očito ova u Trnju i njihov labos radi!!


Ako sam dobro shvatila,jedini lab koji radi, u cijelom Zagrebu,subotom i izdaje ISTI dan nalaze je polik. Sunce na Trnju?

----------


## gala1979

Zašto ne Breyer laboratorij: http://www.lab-breyer.hr/
Betu mejlaju za 2 sata od vađenja.

----------


## mia74

> Zašto ne Breyer laboratorij: http://www.lab-breyer.hr/
> Betu mejlaju za 2 sata od vađenja.


Ok za Breyer,ali rade samo 1. i 3. subotu u mjesecu-konkretno,ovu onda ne rade??!!

----------


## ivanova

> Zašto ne Breyer laboratorij: http://www.lab-breyer.hr/
> Betu mejlaju za 2 sata od vađenja.


pise na  netu 1.i 3.sub u mj i isto do 11:30 pa onda sumnjam da je i to isti dan nalaz.

----------


## mare41

Popis (privatnih) labosa koji rade subotom bi mogao biti nova tema, iako, meni se čini da sad svi rade subotom, a da je anlaz tek u ponedjeljak...
kinki :Heart:

----------


## ivanova

> Hej, meni je danas 11.dnt, primila sam Brevactid u subotu (prije 4 dana). Beta mi je 13. 12. - to je 16. dnt. Mogu li je raditi ranije ili je najbolje da čekam 13.12. po preporucu dr.-a? Inače, PMS simptomi i sinoć sam imala razarajuću bol u području maternice. Što bi to bilo, ne znam - ima li možda sl. iskustava?


 ajde nek netko odgovori curi,ja samo mogu reci da mislim da stvarno mozes 14.dan vaditi betu a ja sam u svoja prijasnja 3 pokusaja prozivjela svakakve bolove i ziganja koji ocito nisu nista znacili,nadam se da si ti bolje srece!

----------


## GIZMOS

5RA, ja sam radila test 4 dana nakon Brevactida (8dnt) i bio je pozitivan, ali je i ostao pozitivan, pa ne znam da li bi se taj lijek bio pokazao da nije došlo do trudnoče. Bilo je različitih iskustva i lažnih trudnoča kod preranog testiranja. Ako si primila 1500 jedinica najbolje je pričekati 7 dana jer bi do onda već trebao izaći iz organizma.
Moj savjet je da se strpiš još malo...

PS: obzirom da je doktor napisao da betu vadim 12 dnt (to je 8 dana od brevactida) po meni do tada stvarno mora izaći...

----------


## basina

> Jooj drage moje, kao prvo oprostite na ovome jučer-ne znam šta mi je bilo.  Od početka ovog postupka sam bila smirenija, opuštenija i pozitivnija nego ikad.  Jučer sam počela plakat jer sam bila gladna a ništa mi se nije jelo.  Mislim koja frustracija-crkavaš od gladi a sva ti je hrana bezveze???  Onda izmirim temp i vidim da je pala.  E tek onda provala. Inače se mogu suzdržavati pred mužem al jučer sam pukla, grcala se, davila.  On me uvjeravao da tako nikad ne plačem u pms-u...
> Uglavnom, jutros, 8. dan nakon transfera ja popišam svoj prvi plus u životu.  Blijed je ali se vidi,  i pojavio se odma.  Nikad prije ga nisam vidila.  Ne želim se veselit jer znam da se još svašta može desit,prerano je za plus. Pokušat ću ostat smirena i nastavit u pozitivnom stilu.  U petak ću ić vadit betu.  Molim vas nemojte mi još čestitat i molim vas recite mi ako ste imale iskustvo da se pokaže blijeda crta a trudnoće ipak ne bude.  Nisam primila štopericu nakon transfera tako da od štoperice sigurno nije.  Test je neki američki,  najosjetljiviji.


koji predivan osjećaj vidjeti plus, jel da?!
uživaj draga, trudna si. 
nek se dupla....

----------


## 5RA

Hvala vam cure. Strpit ću se pa što bude. Neću se više uopće opterečivati, idem si nać nekog super posla i ne mislit ni na što.  :Smile:  ... Moš mislit! Betu ću vadit u ponedjeljak - to je 9. dan nakon Brevactida pa ću barem biti sigurna.

----------


## Pinky

ma pišaj draga moja, i ti, i muž, i susjedi ako triba, to je to  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
inače mrzim blide crtice, ali ako je blida 9dpt onda je to super!!!
katastrofa je ako je blida 14dpt ko što je meni dvaput bila

----------


## suzzie2

> Vadila bi u analize u St,  neću u bolnicu jer su mi prošli put zaminili nalaze,  rekli da mi je beta 130 i onda mi za pola sata javili da mi je beta 0


Ajme, ovo me šokiralo  :Shock:

----------


## aneri

Kinki tvoje su priče stvarno nevjerovatne, samo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se crta deblja :Smile: 
Meni je danas 10dnt5d i ja se doslovno ne usudim vaditi betu ni raditi test, izdržat ću do petka pa kako god bilo, osim, ako ne procurim ranije.
Prije par dana sam imala užasna grčenja maternice, negdje oko 6dnt, i mislila da je sve gotovo, ali vještice još nema. Ti grčevi su još prisutni, ali nekako laganiji, ma ne znam više uopće šta s čim uspoređujem, uff, uff :Cekam:

----------


## aneri

Šumskovoće, jesi ti danas piš-piš testić?

----------


## linalena

Na Z1 Šimunić o Potpomognutoj

----------


## aneri

Mi iz selendre to ne hvatamo, javi šta je ovaj put prepametno rekao.

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Šumskovoće, jesi ti danas piš-piš testić?


I da znaš da jesam, danas 11dnt3st......i pokazao je +  :Very Happy: 
Nije taman kao kontrolna crta, ali je definitivno +..... sutra idem vadit betu... gorim od sreće  :Very Happy:  ali ipak sam oprezna...a radujem se kao malo dijete... to je takav feeling, nakon skoro 3 godine negativnih testova, nadanja i strahovanja, ovo je prvi plus kojeg sam u životu ugledala....zahvalna sam dragom Bogu što mi je dao da doživim + na testu.

----------


## ivanova

> Mi iz selendre to ne hvatamo, javi šta je ovaj put prepametno rekao.


ma vec zadnjih 10 min otkad ja gledam trkelja o kontracepciji i abortusu.

----------


## linalena

ma da i ja došla kada je taman završavao s objašnjavanjem da je krivi izraz umjetna jer da nema niš umjetno u tome!!!

A kak se tek na kraju pohvalio svojom klinikom, jojj zašto nisam ranije vrtila programe, kada mi se neda sjediti pred TVom, ja rađe ležim u krevetu i tipkam ili štrikam

Šumsko jeeeeesssssssssssssssss  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Šumsko :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

*Šumsko !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TO JE TO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ČESTITAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivanova

> Šumsko jeeeeesssssssssssss


potpisujem

----------


## metkovk@

Cure meni danas 13dnt po datumu mi je danas i red na vjesticu :Evil or Very Mad: koja je izgleda stigla,ma nece ona kasnit ni preko utrica :Crying or Very sad:  ne znam dali da nastavim stavljat utrogestane jer to je nako roskasto na wc papiru :Sad:

----------


## klara

> Cure meni danas 13dnt po datumu mi je danas i red na vjesticukoja je izgleda stigla,ma nece ona kasnit ni preko utrica ne znam dali da nastavim stavljat utrogestane jer to je nako roskasto na wc papiru


 Nastavi, za svaki slučaj. Može se dogoditi da krvariš, a trudna si, to se rijetko događa ali je moguće.

----------


## kety28

Šumsko SUPPPPPPPERR !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aneri

Ej, voćkice, koja si ti škrtica, da te nisam pitala ne bi ni podijelija tu informaciju s nama :Razz: 
Ali s obzirom da si ti naša draga trudnica sve ti je oprošteno. Ma bravo curo, tako sam sretna zbog tebe. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## suzzie2

Šumskovoće  :Very Happy:  čestitam!

----------


## Bab

Voćkice, da i ovdje čestitam i poskočim za + i sutrašnju veeliiiku ß :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## metkovk@

Sumsko cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: za sutrasnju veliiiiiiiku betu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Marnie

Sumsko čestitam od srca i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sutra za super betu!!!!!  :Very Happy: !

----------


## hallo

> Jooj drage moje, kao prvo oprostite na ovome jučer-ne znam šta mi je bilo.  Od početka ovog postupka sam bila smirenija, opuštenija i pozitivnija nego ikad.  Jučer sam počela plakat jer sam bila gladna a ništa mi se nije jelo.  Mislim koja frustracija-crkavaš od gladi a sva ti je hrana bezveze???  Onda izmirim temp i vidim da je pala.  E tek onda provala. Inače se mogu suzdržavati pred mužem al jučer sam pukla, grcala se, davila.  On me uvjeravao da tako nikad ne plačem u pms-u...
> Uglavnom, jutros, 8. dan nakon transfera ja popišam svoj prvi plus u životu.  Blijed je ali se vidi,  i pojavio se odma.  Nikad prije ga nisam vidila.  Ne želim se veselit jer znam da se još svašta može desit,prerano je za plus. Pokušat ću ostat smirena i nastavit u pozitivnom stilu.  U petak ću ić vadit betu.  Molim vas nemojte mi još čestitat i molim vas recite mi ako ste imale iskustvo da se pokaže blijeda crta a trudnoće ipak ne bude.  Nisam primila štopericu nakon transfera tako da od štoperice sigurno nije.  Test je neki američki,  najosjetljiviji.


 :Klap: američki test američka trudnoća,,,,,,naravno da se svašta može desit.....držim fige............................... :Wink:

----------


## hallo

> Cure meni danas 13dnt po datumu mi je danas i red na vjesticukoja je izgleda stigla,ma nece ona kasnit ni preko utrica ne znam dali da nastavim stavljat utrogestane jer to je nako roskasto na wc papiru


ja sam zvala mog dpktora jer sam jučer dobila mengu,rekao je da mogu prestat stavljat utrogestane samo ako je" prava menga" odnosno ako je baš procurilo....zato stavljaj još....nadam se da ti neće procurit kao i meniiiiiiii al rekao je betu obavezno uradit da budemo sigurni 100% ....sretnoooooooooooooooooo

----------


## hallo

> I da znaš da jesam, danas 11dnt3st......i pokazao je + 
> Nije taman kao kontrolna crta, ali je definitivno +..... sutra idem vadit betu... gorim od sreće  ali ipak sam oprezna...a radujem se kao malo dijete... to je takav feeling, nakon skoro 3 godine negativnih testova, nadanja i strahovanja, ovo je prvi plus kojeg sam u životu ugledala....zahvalna sam dragom Bogu što mi je dao da doživim + na testu.


čestitam draga...večeras pijem za sve pozitivne bete..................

----------


## hallo

čestitam curi koja je samnom bila na postupku od nas 5 jedna je trudna,,,,,,,drago mi je što na VV ima pomaka odnosno trudnica.... odmah je i meni lakše.......

----------


## Maja Lena

> I da znaš da jesam, danas 11dnt3st......i pokazao je + 
> Nije taman kao kontrolna crta, ali je definitivno +..... sutra idem vadit betu... gorim od sreće  ali ipak sam oprezna...a radujem se kao malo dijete... to je takav feeling, nakon skoro 3 godine negativnih testova, nadanja i strahovanja, ovo je prvi plus kojeg sam u životu ugledala....zahvalna sam dragom Bogu što mi je dao da doživim + na testu.


Pa to je suuuper! Čestitam Šumskovoće!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Hvala svima od  :Heart:  na čestitkama!!!! Javim sutrašnju betu  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare157

> I da znaš da jesam, danas 11dnt3st......i pokazao je + 
> Nije taman kao kontrolna crta, ali je definitivno +..... sutra idem vadit betu... gorim od sreće  ali ipak sam oprezna...a radujem se kao malo dijete... to je takav feeling, nakon skoro 3 godine negativnih testova, nadanja i strahovanja, ovo je prvi plus kojeg sam u životu ugledala....zahvalna sam dragom Bogu što mi je dao da doživim + na testu.


AAAaaaaajme!!!! E morala sam se javiti da  :Very Happy:  :Preskace uze:  :Kiss:  od sreče!!! Super draga moja, super!!! Napokon!! Ljubim te i javi se sutra, možemo i kavu popiti ako dolaziš raditi betu južnije!! BRAVOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
Još nek nam beta potvrdi test i dolazim kod *vulkan* popiti jednu dobru žesticu za tvoju bebolinu ili beboline!!!

----------


## dani82

*Kinki* ja držim fige da je to to... pratim tvoji priču još od wannabea i stvarno si zaslužila!!
*Sumska* tebi sam već čestitala ali  evo da poskočim još jednom  :Very Happy: 
*aneri* meni to grčenje maternice miriši na implantaciju  :Smile: 
Kod mene danas 11dpt i dan kada bi trebala dobit stvari... i izgleda da je odlučila doći na vrijeme jer od jutros brljavi na mom dnevnom ulošku.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Šumsko voće*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Moram se nadovezat na temu o laboratorijima: u ponedjeljak sam u Breyeru vadila betu u 7.30 ujutro, a nalaz su mi poslali tek u 12.00. A drugo, rade 1. i 3.subotu u mjesecu, ali nalazi budu tek u ponedjeljak - tako da betu nema smisla vaditi subotom u Breyeru.

----------


## kinki

Šumsko voće čestitam!!!  Valjda će i moj plus bit vidljiviji do sutra!!
dani82  :Smile:  kiss

----------


## tigrical

*dani82*

----------


## gala1979

Meni su izdali nalaz u subotu. Ne znam za tuđa iskustva ali sami su još rekli da kad je betahCG u pitanju da se trude izdati nalaz za 2 sata. 4x sam vadila kod njih, jednom im je samo trebalo 3.5 h za poslati.

----------


## kinki

btw,  temeratura mi se  opet popela na 37.5 :Smile:

----------


## sildad

Kinki, da nisi više mjerila temperaturu. Stvarno ću te nać i dobit ćeš jednu po guzici.

----------


## Snekica

*Vockice moja*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju ogromnu betu!
*Kinki*, mani se tog toplomjera!!! Izluditi ćeš i sebe i nas! I TM!  :Mad:  :Heart: 
I ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju betu!

----------


## venddy

> Hej, meni je danas 11.dnt, primila sam Brevactid u subotu (prije 4 dana). Beta mi je 13. 12. - to je 16. dnt. Mogu li je raditi ranije ili je najbolje da čekam 13.12. po preporucu dr.-a? Inače, PMS simptomi i sinoć sam imala razarajuću bol u području maternice. Što bi to bilo, ne znam - ima li možda sl. iskustava?


5RA ništa se ti ne brini zbog grčeva u maternici, to ti je normalno ne samo od PMS-a nego ako je u pitanju i trudnoća. Ja sam sve do bete bila uvjerena da ću dobit jer sam imala sve simptome i strašno grčenje maternice, ali dr. je rekao da je to potpuno normalno zbog širenja maternice. Ja sam Brevactid primila 6 dpt i vadila betu 14 dan i bilo je ok. Mislim da on više može poremetit kućni test nego što ima utjecaj na nalaz krvi.

----------


## anabanana

Kinki, za ime Bozje, baci taj toplomjer u smeće....ne mogu to vise citati.......TRUDNA SI ŽENO, OPUSTI SE I UŽIVAJ !!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Hakya

Kinki bravo čestitam :Klap:  i držim fige za betu
Sumskovoce čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Bravo cure to nam treba  :Heart:

----------


## kinki

> Kinki, da nisi više mjerila temperaturu. Stvarno ću te nać i dobit ćeš jednu po guzici.


  :Smile: neću više majke miiiiiii

----------


## kinki

> Kinki, za ime Bozje, baci taj toplomjer u smeće....ne mogu to vise citati.......TRUDNA SI ŽENO, OPUSTI SE I UŽIVAJ !!!!!


 hehehe,  opustit ću se kad rodim-valjda...

----------


## dani82

> hehehe, opustit ću se kad rodim-valjda...


Rodit ćeš trojke pa nećeš  imat vremena za opuštanje  :Wink:

----------


## vulkan

*mare157 OBAVEZNO DOLAZITE SVE DA PROSLAVIMO ALI SADA ČEMO PODUPLATI SVE-A NAŠA VOČKICA ZADNJI PUT NIJE HTJELA ALI SDA HOČE!!!!ajde organizirajmo se!!!*


> AAAaaaaajme!!!! E morala sam se javiti da  od sreče!!! Super draga moja, super!!! Napokon!! Ljubim te i javi se sutra, možemo i kavu popiti ako dolaziš raditi betu južnije!! BRAVOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> Još nek nam beta potvrdi test i dolazim kod *vulkan* popiti jednu dobru žesticu za tvoju bebolinu ili beboline!!!

----------


## metkovk@

Ja dobila  :Crying or Very sad: nisam ni radila test,skupljam snage,sutra cu zvat doktora P u cita pa ce mo vidjet idemo dalje,svim curama od srca sve cestitke  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aneri

Metkovka, stvarno mi je žao :Sad:

----------


## Pinky

metkovka baš mi je ža  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## tigrical

metkovka  :Love:

----------


## venddy

Metkovka žao mi je :Sad:

----------


## kinki

Izvadila betu sinoć na onkologiji, tamo mi kuma radi,   nalazi bili oko 22h-BETA 71 JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

obzirom da je to 9. dan bio od transfera 3. dan,  to je ludilo beta :Smile: )
Jutros test malo deblji :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

A već te i nesanica hvata!!!! E to se zove trudnoča....Čestitam, draga i sretno!

----------


## mia74

Kinki,čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,trudnjačo jedna!!!!!!

----------


## aneri

Već sam ti čestitala na drugom mjestu, ali čestitki nikad previše :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

> Već sam ti čestitala na drugom mjestu, ali čestitki nikad previše


X nikada previše, da se sve trese, Kinki biti ćeš mama

----------


## ema

klinki jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, to je to........... CESTITAM......

----------


## ninochka28

> Izvadila betu sinoć na onkologiji, tamo mi kuma radi,   nalazi bili oko 22h-BETA 71 JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> obzirom da je to 9. dan bio od transfera 3. dan,  to je ludilo beta)
> Jutros test malo deblji



hehehe takva je ista moja bila isti dan i imam dupliće pa eto.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## gala1979

> izvadila betu sinoć na onkologiji, tamo mi kuma radi,   nalazi bili oko 22h-beta 71 jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Čestitke za betu i snalaŽljivost!!!

----------


## kinki

> hehehe takva je ista moja bila isti dan i imam dupliće pa eto....


 Ajme volila bi da tako i meni bude ali bojim se da ne tražim previše i zahvalna sam i na jednoj mrvici :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Kinki cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aneri

Jutros sam se probudila, gladna kao vuk, najela se i sad mi je muka za poludit, imam osjećaj da ću svaki čas procuriti. Danas je 11dnt5d, a sutra trebam vaditi betu. Šta mislite jel bi ju mogla vadit danas, da razriješim ovo užasno čekanje?

----------


## Hakya

Kinki čestitam!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sildad

> Jutros sam se probudila, gladna kao vuk, najela se i sad mi je muka za poludit, imam osjećaj da ću svaki čas procuriti. Danas je 11dnt5d, a sutra trebam vaditi betu. Šta mislite jel bi ju mogla vadit danas, da razriješim ovo užasno čekanje?


Ja mislim da možeš.

----------


## Hakya

Danas 7 dnt. kad će taj 16.12 ludim više od čekanja svaki dan mi je ko godina.
Sutra bih trebala dobit samo da ne dođe plizzzzz.....
Ako ne dođe da u nedjelju pokušam napravit kućni test šta mislite, to bi bio 10 dnt.?
Nemam nikakvo ni implatacijsko krvarenje a to se događa negdje 7 dnt.
Neznam više šta da mislim....

----------


## ema

> Jutros sam se probudila, gladna kao vuk, najela se i sad mi je muka za poludit, imam osjećaj da ću svaki čas procuriti. Danas je 11dnt5d, a sutra trebam vaditi betu. Šta mislite jel bi ju mogla vadit danas, da razriješim ovo užasno čekanje?


Vadi ti betu danas draga...slobodno....

----------


## Hakya

Metkovka žao mi je :Love:

----------


## ivanova

> Vadi ti betu danas draga...slobodno....


 slazem se

----------


## aneri

Izvadila krv, nalazi oko 12h :Shock:

----------


## ivanova

> Izvadila krv, nalazi oko 12h


 uh drzim fige!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mia74

*Aneri* puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu!!!

 :Cekam: ..uf...nalaz u 12 h,kažeš?

----------


## anabanana

Metkovka, zao mi je.
KINKI, JUPIIIIIIIIII  :Smile:

----------


## Hakya

Aneri držim fige!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aneri

Čini mi se da će mi biti ovo najduža dva sata u životu. Još je mm na službenom putu i nema pojma da sam bila, a neću mu još ništa javljati, nek bar jedno od nas funkcionira normalno.

----------


## ema

> Izvadila krv, nalazi oko 12h


draga jos jedan sat..........uz tebe smo......

----------


## Sela

> Izvadila betu sinoć na onkologiji, tamo mi kuma radi,   nalazi bili oko 22h-BETA 71 JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> obzirom da je to 9. dan bio od transfera 3. dan,  to je ludilo beta)
> Jutros test malo deblji


*Kinki* cestitke na beti!!!!!
*Suzzie* da je mrljanje implantacijsko!!!!!!
*Aneri* samo hrabro do bete!

----------


## linalena

Aneri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

Ja danas idem raditi, transfer bio  ponedjeljak, makar kada vidim ovaj vjetar vani, ali idem pa kaj bilo da bilo

Koliko se meni spava, a tek te navele vrućine, po noći sam se presvlačila a kak sam nedavno ofarbala lijepo se od znojenja malo farbe otopi!!!!! i eto imam jastuk s flekama, pa i njega presvlačit, i tak već drugu noć, to su sve utrići znam

----------


## ivanova

> Aneri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
> 
> Ja danas idem raditi, transfer bio  ponedjeljak, makar kada vidim ovaj vjetar vani, ali idem pa kaj bilo da bilo
> 
> Koliko se meni spava, a tek te navele vrućine, po noći sam se presvlačila a kak sam nedavno ofarbala lijepo se od znojenja malo farbe otopi!!!!! i eto imam jastuk s flekama, pa i njega presvlačit, i tak već drugu noć, to su sve utrići znam


 a meni bas nista nista...ko da nisam ni bila na transferu...

----------


## crvenkapica77

metkovk@   uh, hebemu... zao mi je    :Love:  :Love: 

kinki  cestitam   :Very Happy:  
aneri  , drzimfige,  jos malo....

----------


## 5RA

Hvala ti Venddy. Lijepo je čuti ovako utješne riječi. Danas sam potpuno mirna i opuštena i nadam se a ću tako dočekati svoju lijepu betu u ponedjeljak.  :Smile:

----------


## hallo

evo da vam javim moju strašnu betu čista 0........

----------


## ivanova

> evo da vam javim moju strašnu betu čista 0........


ajoj,zao mi je....
vjeruj mi znam kako je to.
drzi se!

----------


## bugaboo

Aneri~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mia74

*Hallo*

----------


## aneri

Evo drage moje suborke da vam javim da je beta 372,49. 
Sva sam izvan sebe, ne mogu vjerovati.

----------


## Bab

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Bravo aneri...ajme kakvo će to bit lijepo iznenađenje ta TM !!!

Jako sam sretna zbog svake pozitivne ß. nadam se da će ih ovih dana biti još puuunooo !!!

----------


## ivanova

> Evo drage moje suborke da vam javim da je beta 372,49. 
> Sva sam izvan sebe, ne mogu vjerovati.


juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
cestitammmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## basina

evo da i ovde čestitam Forumašicama!!!!!!!

----------


## ema

aneri  jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

----------


## mia74

*Aneri čestitke*
I ja se kao i Bab nadam da će ovi dana biti još jako puno pozitivnih beta!!!
Sada čekamo Šumskovoće :Raspa:  i njezinu betu...

----------


## sildad

*Aneri*, bravo curo, čestitam.

----------


## mare157

> Evo drage moje suborke da vam javim da je beta 372,49. 
> Sva sam izvan sebe, ne mogu vjerovati.


Odlično!!! Čestitam i želim da se lijepo dupla i da za 9 mj ugledate vaše malo čudo!!

----------


## kinki

> evo drage moje suborke da vam javim da je beta 372,49. 
> Sva sam izvan sebe, ne mogu vjerovati.


 Čestitam!!!!!!!

----------


## linalena

Aner čestitam, počelo je počelo,  ćućućućućućućuću

----------


## kety28

Bravo *ANERI ČESTITAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## tigrical

*Aneri* čestitam!

----------


## loks

evo sad tu definitvno spadam...danas 1dnt, jučer vraćene dvije blastice i sad slijedi čekanje i nadamo se našim srećicama! beta 21.12. i naravno da će biti prije bar koji dan
aneri čestitke i ovdje od srca!

----------


## aleksandraj

Bravo inki, aneri, sumskovoce...
Metkovka, zao mi je jako  :Love:

----------


## klara

> Ja dobila nisam ni radila test,skupljam snage,sutra cu zvat doktora P u cita pa ce mo vidjet idemo dalje,svim curama od srca sve cestitke


Napavi neki testić onako za svaki slučaj. I onda u nove pobijede. Ja sam negdje pročitala da si ti jako uporna osoba, znači nema šanse da ne uspije, prije ili kasnije  :Wink:

----------


## ivanova

> evo sad tu definitvno spadam...danas 1dnt, jučer vraćene dvije blastice i sad slijedi čekanje i nadamo se našim srećicama! beta 21.12. i naravno da će biti prije bar koji dan
> aneri čestitke i ovdje od srca!


 mi smo u slicnoj situaciji,ja sam imala transfer dan prije tebe!
drzim fige!

----------


## sara38

*Metkovk@*  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

*Aneri* čestitam!!! Jesam ti napisala da meni to tvoje grčenje maternice miriši na lijepu betu  :Smile: 

Moj jutrašnji  test je pokazao ogroman *-* ... prestala sam s utrićima i sad čekam da baš pošteno prokrvarim. Idemo dalje.

----------


## kinki

> *Aneri* čestitam!!! Jesam ti napisala da meni to tvoje grčenje maternice miriši na lijepu betu 
> 
> Moj jutrašnji  test je pokazao ogroman *-* ... prestala sam s utrićima i sad čekam da baš pošteno prokrvarim. Idemo dalje.


 Ja ne bih prestajala s utrićima prije prave menge ili bete.  Pad progesterona je opasan za plod :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Odlično Aneri, Kinki :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni su u Mb rekli da mogu učiniti test 14 dan nt, i ako bude negativan da prestanem sa utrićima i ne moram vaditi ni betu

----------


## dani82

To sam i ja napravila (danas mi je 14dpt), brljavit sam počela još jučer. Meni stvari nakon postupka uvijek nekako brljave, a  da ima nečeg test bi pokazao barem neku maljušnu sijenu.

----------


## aneri

Drage moje, puno vam hvala na čestitkama i lijepim željama.  :Love:  Kad sam razmišljala kako bih se osjećala u ovakvom jednom trenutku, nisam ni mogla skužit ni približno, kako je to. Ja sam dvjesto puta pogledala papir, da se uvjerim da je to to, ali jednostavno kao da se događa nekom drugom, a ne meni. Valjda treba vremena da se slegnu dojmovi, čas sreća neizmjerna, pa onda opet moram pogledati papir. Tetu u labosu sam zamolila da ide provjeriti da se nije slučajno zabunila :Laughing:

----------


## Charlie

*aneri* čestitam!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> To sam i ja napravila (danas mi je 14dpt), brljavit sam počela još jučer. Meni stvari nakon postupka uvijek nekako brljave, a  da ima nečeg test bi pokazao barem neku maljušnu sijenu.


Meni test nije pokazao drugu crtu ni kada je beta bila 1500

----------


## mia74

> Meni test nije pokazao drugu crtu ni kada je beta bila 1500


Isuse  :Shock: 

A baš sam si splanirala popiškit jedan test prije bete!!!
Vidim da ću morat o tome razmislit :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Plan mi je bio par dana mahati po kući s pozitivnim testom, a kad ono... NIŠTA.... samo jedna crta. Isti dan beta 1500. Zato uvijek radim betu!

----------


## mirna26

kinki i aneri....čessssssssssstitaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!!!!!!!
aneri,drago mi je da endometrioza nije puno smetala..puno sreće i dalje curke u vašim trudnoćama

----------


## tigrical

Danas mi je 5 dnt. Sobzirom da se u KBC Rijeka kasno vadi beta (dr. rekao da vadim 20.12.) ja ću je svakako vaditi ranije, samo ne znam kad...14. ili 15.12.

----------


## mary26

curke, ja sam prokrvarila za vikend, ali to krvarenje nije bilo ništa jače nego inače i još uvijek traje. slabo je, ali traje... tu i tamo još osjećam menstrualne bolove. zvala sam doktora da ga pitam jel to normalno i rekao je da čekam ponedjeljak, pa ako neće biti bolje da dođem k njemu jer možda se nešto ipak primilo pa nije uspjelo i sad imam pobačaj! jel neka od vas bila u sličnoj situaciji? betu sam vadila u ponedjeljak i bila je negativna. znam da se može dulje krvariti, al me brinu ti bolovi koji nisu prisutni stalno nego se javljaju na navrate i nisu jaki (ali ih osjetim...).

----------


## Kadauna

> Danas mi je 5 dnt. Sobzirom da se u KBC Rijeka kasno vadi beta (dr. rekao da vadim 20.12.) ja ću je svakako vaditi ranije, samo ne znam kad...14. ili 15.12.


tebi je danas 5.dnt a 10. dan nakon punkcije, vjerujem da bi već kroz 4-5 dana mogla vaditi betu ili bar popiškiti test, to bi bilo čak 13. ili 14.prosinca. Tigrical, sretno u svakom slučaju._))

----------


## mirna26

ja sam imala tako nakon prvog ivf-a...čudno slabo ali malo duže nego inače krvarenje.to je najvjerojatnije od svih tih hormona i utrića..organizam se oporavlja..ništra strašno..vecinom se mensis promijeni nakon stimulacijskog postupka.mene isto štreca tu i tamo...onako čudnovato bolucka ali ne tako strašno(govorim za prvi mensis nakon ivfa)..u biti nakon ivfa meni je bolje nego inače za slijedece menstruacije..menstruacije me ne bole više uopće.
pobačaj sumnjam da je..pa beta je jako niska...beta bi bila sigurno veca da si imala trudnocu.
ne sekiraj se..možda imas i reakciju jajnika od pikanja i stimulacije....

----------


## Marinči

Evo samo da vam se javim...meni je danas 10dnt, ništa posebno se ne događa, jedino sam 8dnt imala lagane grčeve kao pred M, u više navrata ali su trajali kratko. I to je sve od tzv. simptoma! Odlučila sam da nikakve kućne testove neću raditi, nego strpljivo čekam betu 14. 12.  :Cool:

----------


## mary26

mirna, hvala, baš si me smirila. ja imam inače jako bolne menstruacije, a sad nisam morala ni pomisliti da bi popila tabletu jer me baš i nije nešto boljelo. brinulo me to slabo krvarenje i slabi bolovi koji se javljaju na navrate, jer me inače znalo boljeti prvi i drugi dan menge i to je to, bolovi su znali prestati. a sad krvarim praktički skoro tjedan dana i bolovi su još tu. Puno hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

*mary26* meni su uvijek menstruacije nakon neuspjelih postupaka uvijek jako slabašne, više smečkaste nego sviježa krv.

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni je  menga poslije  ivf    obilna  ko nikad  i  jajnici bole, evo danas  i juce jajnici bole , probadaju (  13dc)

----------


## Snekica

Gdje nam je *Sumskovoce*???
*Aneri*, čeeeeeeeeeeestiiiiiiiiiiiitaaaaaaaaaaammmm!!! Odlična beta!

----------


## Mali Mimi

I meni je menga uvijek obilna što mi je i normalno jer je endometrij zadebljan od hormona, čak mi je poslije Mb stimulacije 2 ciklusa bila jako obilna

----------


## GIZMOS

> Gdje nam je *Sumskovoce*???
> *Aneri*, čeeeeeeeeeeestiiiiiiiiiiiitaaaaaaaaaaammmm!!! Odlična beta!


šumskica nam je online, ali nas drži u slatkoj neizvjesnosti...Šumskovoće, čestitam ti na stavu, pozitivi i konačno na trudnoči i neka bude sretno!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## GIZMOS

Aneri, super beta, i samo neka ako nastavi!  Sretno!

----------


## linalena

kak se računaju ti dani poslije transfera, moj bio u ponedjeljak a danas petak, jel mi to sada 5 ili 4
A s obzirom da su mi vratili 4stanične mrve sve će kod mene biti kasnije, tak da ja simptome očekujem tek za 2 tjedna, a ovo cijelonočno pišanje i lagano probadanje pripusujem utrićima i privlačenju sve moje pažnje na nekoliko točkica u mojem tijelu, jel

ajd pusa svima, i puno puno ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zedra

linalena, danas ti je 4.dnt...

----------


## Hakya

Aneri super čestitam na ljepoj beti!!!!! :Klap:

----------


## Hakya

Danas 8 dnt. sve nervoznija...
Jučer me cijeli dan probadalo i kao da ću procuriti svaki tren, jutros nema bolova ali užasan proljev....samo da nije koja viroza i to bi mi još trebalo.
Cijelu noć oko sklopila nisam, prava nesanica..odgledala sve što se moglo na televiziji
Linalena i ja često idem na wc i češće mi se piš,piš nego inaće i ja to pripisujem nervozi i utrogestanu

----------


## kinki

Ja bila vadit drugu betu, nalazi u 13h.  Umirem od straha...

----------


## mare41

kinki, javi odmah da ne cupkamo dugo nakon 1 sat  :Smile: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ranga

> Danas 8 dnt. sve nervoznija...
> Jučer me cijeli dan probadalo i kao da ću procuriti svaki tren, jutros nema bolova ali užasan proljev....samo da nije koja viroza i to bi mi još trebalo.
> Cijelu noć oko sklopila nisam, prava nesanica..odgledala sve što se moglo na televiziji
> Linalena i ja često idem na wc i češće mi se piš,piš nego inaće i ja to pripisujem nervozi i utrogestanu


citiram tvoj post, Hakya, jer smo u gotovo identičnoj situaciji - i meni je danas 8dnt i sve sam nervoznija, a vidim i da nam je objema ovo 1.ICSI i još k tome nam je ista situacija što se tiče dijagnoza (i muževe i naše) :Smile:  
Ja nemam osjećaj da ću prokrvariti, ali me već nekoliko noći bude grčevi, i to prilično bolni, isto kao u pms-u. Kad se dignem i odem na wc, nakon nekog vremena prestanu. po danu uglavnom ništa ne boli, Jedva čekam da prođe još 4-5 dana da barem napravim testić

----------


## kinki

BETA 149 JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEE!  To je 11. dan nakon transfera!  preksinoć je bila 71, znači ipak nisu blizanci ali pravilno se dupla i presretna sam!!!

----------


## sildad

Bravo Kinki čestitam. Jel još mjeriš temperaturu?  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Super Kinki cestitam jos jednom!

----------


## basina

javi svima, znaš da cupkaju po raznoraznim forumima  :Laughing:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

to kinkušo!!!
bravo aneri!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lipo duplanje šumsko!!!

----------


## aneri

Bravo Kinki! :Very Happy:

----------


## anabanana

Moja beta 56, 14 dan...mala??? 
Opet nista ne znam.

----------


## suzzie2

*Bravo Kinki!!!!!!!!!*

Ja prijavljujem pozitivan test jutros i betu na 10dnt (vracena jedna blastica i jedna morula) *500,1 IU/L*  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

*Suzzie2* bravoooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  hitno mijenjaj potpis!

----------


## sildad

*Suzzie2* čestitam!!!!!

*Anabanana*, još je prerano reći, svakako ćeš je morati ponoviti za 2 dana. Vibriram da se udupla.

----------


## kinki

> Moja beta 56, 14 dan...mala??? 
> Opet nista ne znam.


 Ne mora bit, možda se kasnije uhvatilo.  Ponovi za 2 dana i znat ćeš!

----------


## kinki

> *Bravo Kinki!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Ja prijavljujem pozitivan test jutros i betu na 10dnt (vracena jedna blastica i jedna morula) *500,1 IU/L*


 AUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU koliko ih je u tebe hihi, ČESTITAM!!

----------


## ivanova

cestite svim curama s pozitivnom betom!!!!!!!

----------


## Bab

ajme cure...pa kolko prekrasnih vijesti i još ljepših ß

Čestitam svima po redu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilna duplanja i najljepše trudnoće

----------


## mimi81

Anabanana i ja sam imala takvu betu isto 14. dan. Želim ti duplanje!

----------


## mimi81

> meni je  menga poslije  ivf    obilna  ko nikad  i  jajnici bole, evo danas  i juce jajnici bole , probadaju (  13dc)


Joj i mene isto rasturaju grčevi 2, dc

----------


## Hakya

Kinki čestitam!!!!!!! To je predivna beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hakya

Cure boli kao da ću procuriti svaki čas.... luda sam više, cjelo popodne mi se plaće  :Sad: (((
Što sam mogla i oćekivati pa ovo mi je tek prvi ICSI... kad vidim koliko neke cure puta pokušavaju šta sam mogla oćekivati da će meni iz prve upaliti...
E, nisam ja te sreće....

----------


## sildad

*Hakya*, nemoj molim te taj negativan stav kao da je sve gotovo, a nije. Menstrualni bolovi se javljaju u trudnoći, to će ti mnoge trudnice potvrditi. I Kinki je isto tako bila plačljiva, a vidi je sad kako skače od veselja.

----------


## ana 03

suzzie2 pa to je divno!

----------


## anabanana

> Anabanana i ja sam imala takvu betu isto 14. dan. Želim ti duplanje!


I to je bila biokemijska? A ja sam se vec dala na biranje imena...............  :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

hakya,  dosta cura je  ostalo trudno  1 .ivf...nije to aih da su sanse  manje..ali treba se naravno  sve poklopit i puno srece  imat....a ti bolovi   zanemari ih,  dok nema krvi i dok ne izvadis betu  ti si trudna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno

anabanana  ,samo ti smisljaj imena , nemoj biti tuzna poduplat ce se  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mimi81

Anabanana nemoj se bedirati, ne mora značiti da je biokemijska. Ako se podupla bit će sve u redu

----------


## Hakya

Hvala cure na podršci i dobrim vibrama... :Smile: 
valjda mi je danas takvi dan...

----------


## mala bu

evo i mene curke da vam se pridružim...danas sam 2dnt5d-vraćene mi 1blastica i 2 morule...još 8 dana do bete....čekamo skupa....šaljem pozitivne vibrice svim čekalicama i novopečenim trudnicama.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

> curke, ja sam prokrvarila za vikend, ali to krvarenje nije bilo ništa jače nego inače i još uvijek traje. slabo je, ali traje... tu i tamo još osjećam menstrualne bolove. zvala sam doktora da ga pitam jel to normalno i rekao je da čekam ponedjeljak, pa ako neće biti bolje da dođem k njemu jer možda se nešto ipak primilo pa nije uspjelo i sad imam pobačaj! jel neka od vas bila u sličnoj situaciji? betu sam vadila u ponedjeljak i bila je negativna. znam da se može dulje krvariti, al me brinu ti bolovi koji nisu prisutni stalno nego se javljaju na navrate i nisu jaki (ali ih osjetim...).


 Sa krvarenjem nikad ne mozes biti pametna.Ja prestala sa Utrogestanima,beta se polako smanjuje(sad nikako da dodje na nulu),a ja i dalje krvarim,pomalo doduse,ali ipak uporno.Ja sve nesto kontam da se na taj nacin sve unutra cisti pa da mora tako biti.

----------


## seka35

evo i ja brojim 7dt

----------


## Hakya

Jutro, evo uz  :Coffee: :
Jutros ništa ne boli, puno bolje se osjećam za razliku od jućer..
Danas brojim 9 dnt. 
Sanjala da sam dobila... koji ružan i krvavi san katastrofa odmah u wc i hvala bogu ništa

----------


## dani82

Ja uvijek noć prije no što radim test sanjam da je pozitivan, a onda skužim da druga crtica nestaje... e to je bome noćna mora. Nažalost do sad mi se uvijek obistinila ... ali kad tad moram ugledati taj +  :Smile: 
Svim curama želim da tu drugu crticu za ovaj Božić!  :Kiss:

----------


## aneri

Dobro jutro. Ja sam jutros išla ponovo vaditi betu da vidim da li se dupla, i sad opet čekanje.

----------


## Gabi25

Kružim oko ove teme i mislim si da li da pišem ili ne...
Danas je 3dnt5d- simptoma nula- osim napuhnutog trbuha još od transfera i povremenog pritiska i probadanja- ali ništa specijalno
Jedino su ludi snovi već krenuli- noćas sam sanjala da je beta pozitivna pa u drugom snu da je negativna- ne nisam opterećena :Laughing: 

aneri za duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivanova

*Gabi2*


> 5Kružim oko ove teme i mislim si da li da pišem ili ne...
> Danas je 3dnt5d- simptoma nula- osim napuhnutog trbuha još od transfera i povremenog pritiska i probadanja- ali ništa specijalno
> Jedino su ludi snovi već krenuli- noćas sam sanjala da je beta pozitivna pa u drugom snu da je negativna- ne nisam opterećena


meni je jucer bio 3 dan nakon transfera,sve identicno! a pise da se 3 dan nakon transfera blastica dogada implantacija...
aneri za duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aneri

O da ti snovi za vrijeme čekanja bete su jedna fantastična stvar. Valjda tek onda saznaš što se sve krije u podsvijesti. :Grin:

----------


## mala bu

eej,curke!!!potpisujem gabi 25 i ivanovu-totalno isto stanje,isto mi je danas 3dnt i osim napuhnutosti ništa....zato me jučer sve živo rasturalo-bolilo mo od cicka do dolje...uff...
al mi je lakše kad vidim koliko nas ima i da nisam sama...ko bi preživio to čekanje bete... :Smile:

----------


## aneri

Evo samo da javim, sretna brojka je 861 na 13dnt5d :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :
Idući tjedan uzv da vidimo koliko ih je  :Heart:  ili  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## VALERIJA

...u sedmom smo tjednu i srce nam kuca...jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## mia74

*Aneri,*još jedanput čestitam!!!

Sad se veseli..i veseli.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

> Moja beta 56, 14 dan...mala??? 
> Opet nista ne znam.


   ~  :Zaljubljen:  ~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje




> *Bravo Kinki!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Ja prijavljujem pozitivan test jutros i betu na 10dnt (vracena jedna blastica i jedna morula) *500,1 IU/L*


   čestitam jupijeeee  :Very Happy: 




> Cure boli kao da ću procuriti svaki čas.... luda sam više, cjelo popodne mi se plaće 
> Što sam mogla i oćekivati pa ovo mi je tek prvi ICSI... kad vidim koliko neke cure puta pokušavaju šta sam mogla oćekivati da će meni iz prve upaliti...
> E, nisam ja te sreće....


i meni je prvi put i isto mi se tako nekakve ideje vrzmaju umom, ali idemo dalje  :Love: 




> Dobro jutro. Ja sam jutros išla ponovo vaditi betu da vidim da li se dupla, i sad opet čekanje.





> Evo samo da javim, sretna brojka je 861 na 13dnt5d



ma prekrasnooooooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## basina

Aneri  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## AnneMary

> Evo samo da javim, sretna brojka je 861 na 13dnt5d:
> Idući tjedan uzv da vidimo koliko ih je  ili



super aneri!
bit će blizanci! juuuhuuuu!

----------


## chiara

evo i mene...danas 3dnt...nikakve posebne promjene stalno piskim i grudi ne mogu dirnuti koliko bole ali to je sve nod utrića...osjećam kao neki pritisak i to je zasad sve...
GABI25 da li ti još ležiš ili si na nogama? meni mm ne da mrdnut poludit ću s njim....više sam nervozna od ležanja i strah me svega...
pozz

----------


## loks

*aneri, kinki, sumskovoce, suzzie2* još jednom velike čestitke na vašim lipim trudnoćama
*gabi25* i ja mogu potpisat tvoje simptome...danas smo 3dnt,a samo šta meni pritisak i bol počela odmah večer nakon tranf. vidila si me drugi dan ujutro boli ko da ću svaki čas procurit. i tako dva dana, a danas ipak malo bolje, osjetim svako toliko al nije tako strašno. snovi još nisu počeli, spavam ko beba i osjećam se poprilično smireno, nadam se da će tako i ostati i dajem svo povjerenje mojim mrvama pa kako bude! a bog će jednom dati...
*chiara* draga pusicu ti šaljem!

----------


## Gabi25

chiara ma ne ležim stalno iako bi mm kao i tvoj to najradije- ne mogu- šećem po kući, malo za kompom, pa malo legnem i tako...
sutra već planiram u šetnju van, na kavu s curama
ovaj pritisak je valjda još od punkcije i od utrića- nema šanse da ovako rano to može biti neki simptom, barem ja tako mislim
loks :Love:  chiara :Love:

----------


## hallo

> BETA 149 JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEE!  To je 11. dan nakon transfera!  preksinoć je bila 71, znači ipak nisu blizanci ali pravilno se dupla i presretna sam!!!


 :Klap: veselim se zbog tebe :Klap:

----------


## hallo

> Evo samo da javim, sretna brojka je 861 na 13dnt5d:
> Idući tjedan uzv da vidimo koliko ih je  ili


čestitam sretnice

----------


## tigrical

Meni je danas 7dnt 5d. Od stimptoma ništa...tu i tamo lagana grčenja, ali tako je već par dana...

----------


## mare41

tigrica, kad će testić? za 2,3 dana? ko će to dočekat :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> tigrica, kad će testić? za 2,3 dana? ko će to dočekat


Ne bi testić... Vadit ću betu. Mislim da ću u utorak.

----------


## tigrical

A to čekanje, uf. Navečer se veselim što idem leć, jer jedva čekam novi dan...

----------


## cranky

> Meni je danas 7dnt 5d. Od stimptoma ništa...tu i tamo lagana grčenja, ali tako je već par dana...


Ovo mi taaakooo "smrdi" na doooobroooo  :Yes:   :Heart:

----------


## Pato

i ovdje čestitam novim trudnicama, bravo cure!
čekalicama želim da im vrijeme što brže prođe i da testići budu pozitvni, a bete visoke!

meni je danas 1.dnt petero i šesterostaničnog zametka...

----------


## Gabi25

> A to čekanje, uf. Navečer se veselim što idem leć, jer jedva čekam novi dan...


ovo moram potpisati :Laughing:  Ja kad legnem navečer kažem sama sebi- eto ga, još dan manje
Divim se svima nama koje ostanemo normalne od svih ovih silnih čekanja
tigrical za veeeeeliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## suzzie2

*Aneri*  :Very Happy:  bravo za bebicu (ili bebice  :Razz: )!

----------


## linalena

Evo da se ja malo javim, danas mi je 5dnt, i joj kako me pikaju jajnici. Zbunjuju me sve statistike simptoma koje ili opisuju transfer 4staničnog 3dan i blastice 5dan, ja imala 4stanične 5dan vraćene, joj niš mi nije jasno. Da li se moje dječica ipak trgnula i još malo narasla da se uspiju i implantirati dok još mogu?? Nada je tu

Kako ima lijepih beta zadnjih dana, prekrasno prekrasno

----------


## zeljana

Divno je pročitati koliko ćemo imati trudnica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Bravo svima na betama i svim onim koje čekaju~~~~~~~~
Što se simptoma tiče, ja sam imala simptome kao da ću svaki čas dobiti ali ........(vidi se u potpisu) :Very Happy: 
Još da pomenem ako se poslije bete javi krvarenje, odmah doktoru. Ja sam krvarila cijeli mjesec, stane pa krene, stane pa krene...a sada nemam nikakvih problema.
Jos jednom svima velike čestitke a svim čekalicama držim palčeve :Klap:

----------


## Hakya

Jutro moje drage čekalice i velike čestitke kinki,aneri,suzie2 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap: 
Danas brojim 10 dnt. super se osjećam, sada ništa ne boli...
Sinoć me rasturalo kao da ću dobit ali ništa...samo neka tako bude do četvrtka kada vadim betu.
Zeljana uljevaš mi nadu jer i meni je ovo prvi ICSI...čestitam od srca  :Klap:

----------


## Strumpfica

Ako je transfer bio u četvrtak, a danas je nedjelja, onda mi je danas 3dnt? Od čekanja ću poluditi, stalno moram piskiti i grudi bole za poluditi. I to su svi simptomi. Trbuh mi se vratio u normalu dan prije transfera i uopće ne mogu procijeniti da li je to dobro ili loše ali na tom području ništa čudno niti neobično ne osjećam?!?
Cure koje su bile na MPO u inozemstvu, da li ste imale problema s otvaranjem bolovanja? Naime meni je preporučeno mirovanje do bete tj do 1 uzv ako ga dočekam, a sjećam se da mi je zadnji put soc gin jedva dao recept za utrogestane, sve me strah koja će biti njegova reakcja kad zatražim bolovanje. Da li je itko imao ikakvih iskustva po tom pitajnu?
Logično je da se ostane doma jer ako nakon utrogestana ne odležim cca sat vremena sve mi iscuri van, a u uredu se ne može ležati+rečeno mi je da pijem jako puo tekućine (u uredu popijem jedva čašu, jednostavno zaboravim da treba puno piti)

----------


## Gabi25

Strumpfice ja nisam imala nikakvih problema, socijalni gin mi je napisao preporuku za bolovanje do bete i moja doktorica mi ga otvorila bez problema. I rekao mi gin da ako beta bude pozitivna da odmah odem da mi zatvore bolovanje i otvore komplikacije. Ali ja imam super gina i super doktoricu koji su osjetljivi na dijagnozu pa nikad nisam imala nikakvih problema.

Ja sam jutros 4dnt5d imala prave menstrualne grčeve ujutro kad sam se probudila :Shock:  Nije mi baš svejedno, iako znam da to može biti i dobro i loše- srce mi je stalo. Sad se malo smirilo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Strumpfice nemoraš baš ležati nakon utrića, možeš i sjediti, ili popij kad si na poslu ako ti je sve to nezgodno ali onda bi bilo dobro da si uzmeš na dan transfera brevitacid (štopericu) to ti je kao dodatna pomoć utrogestanima za slučaj ako malo iscure ili ako ih piješ.
Inače meni dr. opće prakse nije radila probleme oko otvaranja bolovanja nakon transfera samo sam je nazvala tel. i objasnila gdje sam bila i otvorila je bez problema, donesem joj samo kopiju da ima za svoju dokumentaciju, ali nisu svi doktori isti.

----------


## Strumpfica

Gabi, si sigurna da to nisu bila crijeva?
Inače, nas su prije transfera upozorili da nekih tjedan dana nakon transfera može doći do jačih bolova, čak i gore nego ono nakon punkcije, da je to normalno i da se ne brinemo previše, samo da nastavim piti jako puno tekućine.

----------


## Pinky

> Strumpfice nemoraš baš ležati nakon utrića, možeš i sjediti, ili popij kad si na poslu ako ti je sve to nezgodno ali onda bi bilo dobro da si uzmeš na dan transfera brevitacid (štopericu) to ti je kao dodatna pomoć utrogestanima za slučaj ako malo iscure ili ako ih piješ.
> Inače meni dr. opće prakse nije radila probleme oko otvaranja bolovanja nakon transfera samo sam je nazvala tel. i objasnila gdje sam bila i otvorila je bez problema, donesem joj samo kopiju da ima za svoju dokumentaciju, ali nisu svi doktori isti.


mali mimi, nitko brevatcide ne uzima na svoju ruku. osobe koje su sklone hs ga ne smiju ni uzimati, a strumpfica je imala dosta folikula. i nije dodatna pomoć utrogestanima, već se uzima kao potpora žutom tijelu.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ puno pluseva vam želim!

----------


## Strumpfica

Thanks Pinky, nisam niti planirala uzimati neke lijekove na svoju ruku, jer želim da mi ovo ovaj put uspije!
A valjda bu sve OK, za sad mogu ostati doma do kraja idućeg tjedna na konto prošlotjedne uple mjehura koja je, nadam se, sad zaliječena, u slučaju da mi ginekolog sutra ne da bolovanje...

----------


## Kadauna

> Strumpfice nemoraš baš ležati nakon utrića, možeš i sjediti, ili popij kad si na poslu ako ti je sve to nezgodno ali onda bi bilo dobro da si uzmeš na dan transfera brevitacid (štopericu) to ti je kao dodatna pomoć utrogestanima za slučaj ako malo iscure ili ako ih piješ.
> Inače meni dr. opće prakse nije radila probleme oko otvaranja bolovanja nakon transfera samo sam je nazvala tel. i objasnila gdje sam bila i otvorila je bez problema, donesem joj samo kopiju da ima za svoju dokumentaciju, ali nisu svi doktori isti.


*Strumfice*, polako s brectavidom, mislim da je Strumpfica imala laganu hiperstimulaciju koja bi mogla biti gora od HCG-a, bilo izvana ili od trudnoće, stoga oprez................. Brijem da su ti zato i rekli da puno piješ. 

Ja sam radila nakon ET-a, ali to kako tko može, želi, hoće, no sigurna sam da ćeš dobiti bolovanje, btw. meni bi bez po frke napisala i dr. opće prakse bolovanje za neku drugu bolest, samo da joj dođem reći.

----------


## Kadauna

vidim da je i Pinky već napisala za brectavid :Embarassed:

----------


## Strumpfica

Zadnji put je dr Reš rekao da mogu ići raditi pa sam i išla raditi. Ovaj put su mi napisali da ostanem doma do bete pa si mislim kak je najbolje slušati što je doktor pripisao, vjerojatno je to napisao s nekim razlogom.
Mislim da sam se spasila od bolova nakon punkcije a prije ETa jer sam poslušala doktoricu i fakat pila jako, jako puno tekućine, iskreno već mi je zlo od čaja, ali se odlično osjećam!

Imala sam nekih problema sa hzzo ginekologom i sad svaki put imam kamen u trbuhu kad trebam ići do njega i nešto ga tražiti, katastrofa...znam da bi mi bilo najpametnije da ga promijenim ali jako je teško naći ginekologa koji uopće prima pacijente i za kojeg se zna da je dobar i normalan. Koje god ime pretražim na googleu samo nalazim na negativne komentare  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nisam znala da se ne smije uzimati uz HS, ali dobro da ga Strumpfica ni nema, znam da su nama na VV masovno davali štopericu nakon transfera, a utrogestani su isto za žuto tijelo

----------


## Kadauna

šaljem PP, Strumpfice

----------


## Kadauna

Mislima da je Strumpfica ipak imala blagu HS s 23 j.s.  i s uputama koje je dobivala u Mb...... stoga oprez svakako..  :Smile: )

----------


## Gabi25

> Gabi, si sigurna da to nisu bila crijeva?
> Inače, nas su prije transfera upozorili da nekih tjedan dana nakon transfera može doći do jačih bolova, čak i gore nego ono nakon punkcije, da je to normalno i da se ne brinemo previše, samo da nastavim piti jako puno tekućine.


Ko zna, možda su bila i crijeva, više ne znam prepoznati kad što boli. 
To su vas upozorili vjerojatno zbog toga ako dođe do trudnoće- tada se simptomi hiperstimulacije pojačavaju.

----------


## mare41

Srtumpfica, mi ko da imamo istog ginekologa, i ja bi svog mijenjala.

----------


## mala bu

gabi 25...tak je i meni jučer bilo-tavo neko probadanje da nisam ni sama znala kaj je-crijeva,jajnici,želudac??...ali evo danas sam ok...
ujutro sam si rekla-još jedan dan manje...danas sam 4dnt5d,što znači još 5 dana do bete(na računajući danas)...ne,uopće nisam opterećena...haha....

----------


## zedra

Prijavljujem transfer 2 blastice danas...beta 24.12.2010.

----------


## Strumpfica

Super Zedra! Sad samo lagano!

Gabi, sve cure koje su u četvrtak bile na transferu su rekle da imaju problema sa crijevima tako da smo zaključile da je to od utrogestana. I ja sam noć pred transfer imala strašne grčeve. Sestra je rekla neka papamo suhe šljive...

----------


## bebach

Prijavljujem transfer dviju 5 dnevnih mrvica - 11.12.  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Beta 24.12.!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama bete za ooogromnu beturinu!  :Kiss:

----------


## Bab

bebach, nek ove dvije blastice za 9 mjeseci postanu tvoje dvije bebachice !!!!!!

----------


## mala bu

suborkemoje drage,svima vam šaljem dobre~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~u iščekivanju velike tete bete....
danas skoro pola puta-4dnt5d(bc,cc,cc)....još malo na spavanac pa jedan dan manje....mislim da ću u sub po betku!

----------


## tigrical

*Zedra, Bebach* sada samo treba izdržati ovo ludo čekanje...
Prolazi moj 8dnt.
Puse svima!

----------


## cranky

*tigrical*  :Heart:  za ogromnu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Hakya

Jutro moje čekalice!!!!
Danas 11 dnt. još samo tri dana i u četvrtak beta... što se bliži taj dan sve nervoznija i sve manje spavam
Jučer se super osjećala, bez bolova osim uvećer malo žigalo oko jajnika kao kad trebam dobit, sada opet sve ok.
Dolazim u iskušenje da danas naprvim kućni test ili možda sutra? Jel možda bolje s prvom jutarnjom mokr.?

----------


## Kadauna

Hakya, svakako ti je test uvijek najbolje raditi s prvim jutarnjim urinom jer je kod trudnica HCG u urinu uvijek najkoncentriraniji upravo tad. 

Pišeš da si 11 dnt, koliko dana prije transfera si imala punkciju? Odnosno koji ti je danas dan nakon punkcije? I držim ti fige da nam budeš čini mi se prva trudnica na ovom forumu s KBC Firula.......................

----------


## Hakya

Dnanas mi je 14 dan nakon punkcije. Znam da bih trebala s prvom jutarnjom mok. pa bi bilo najbolje da to sutra napravim, ili da ipak saćekam do četvrtka?
Neznam ni sama više. Hvala Kadauna na dobrim željama.

----------


## Kadauna

sutra bi mogla napraviti test s jutarnjim urinom, to bi ti bilo 15. dan nakon punkcije.................... , pa ponovi ali isti u srijedu ili četvrtak.........

----------


## linalena

dobro jutro, eto meni 7dnt5d (4stanične mrve)

jučer navale gladi, malo slano, malo slatko, i navečer konačno prestalo, već sam mislila pa kolik ja to mogu pojesti i da je PMS tu, ali opet nada

a sada ujutro malo grčeva, al to sam nakraju skužila da mi je od zatvora, jedno 3 dana nisam bila al zato vjetrovi ufffff

----------


## TwistedQ

Evo da se pridružim. 
U nedilju smo vratili dva osmostanična embrija mami..  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pato

TwistedQ, Zedra i Bebach bravo za malene mrvice, želi vam, kao i svima, da se čvrst rime za svoje mamice!

3dnt3d
ja  sam baš u bedu jer sam dobila nekakvu urino infekcju i strašno me boli i reče kad piškim, a ne znam što da radm i koliko će to naškoditi mojim mrvicama  :Sad: .
je li netko imao takvih problema?

----------


## zedra

Pato, a jesi radila pregled uina? Mene isto boli kad piški, onako u jjnicima, ništa ne pece...Od jucer više...ali ne brinem jako...puno tekućine i valjda će biti dobro...

----------


## Strumpfica

Pato, mene je to čopilo par dana prije punkcije. Stalno mi se išlo na  WC, nisam niti 5 min mogla sjediti na miru i onda naravno nema što za  popiškiti, pa peče, pa strašno. Uglavnom kako je to bilo navečer  završila sam na hitnoj i na antibioticima. Jer inače neće prestati,znam  jer sam istih problema imala i ljetos.
Ono što bih ti ja savjetovala je
A) odmah odi doktorici i neka ti odmah danas naprave urinokulturu (za  tri dana će se znati da li je bakterija u pitanju i koja), a možda te i  odmah stave na neke antibiotike koji neće škoditi mrvicama
b) pij jako, jako, jako puno čaja(do 4 litre dnevno, ne šalim se),  pogotovo uvin ili urološlog čaja, jer postoji i mogućnost da se to  ispiša  :Smile: 
u svakom slučaju iskoristi što je jutro i odi doktoru da odmah naprave  sve analize prije nego kreneš s antibioticima. Ja sad čekam da prođe 10  dana nakon zadnjeg antibiotika da mogu napraviti analizu da vidimo da li  je bakterija pokošena tj da li su me liječili pravim lijekom.
sretno!

Zedra, mene su bolili jajnici par dana nakon punkcije prije nego sam počela piškiti, ono ko da su se trebali razmaknuti da mjehur proradi, ali ta bol je bila drugačija od bola i pečenja kad se ima urinarna infekcija....

----------


## Pato

puno vam hvala cure na brzim odgovorima. meni se to pečenje i iritaciia pojavilo jučer. inače nemam baš problema s time i prilično me iznenadilo da baš sad kad mi je je najbitnije da je sve ok.
doktorica mi radi poslijepodne pa ću otići po antibiotik.
pusa!

----------


## Strumpfica

da samo je problem u tome da ti sad ujutro mogu odmah napraviti urinokulturu a ne davati ti antibiotik na pamet (dobit ćeš Novocef, kladim se). Ako naprave urinokulturu prije nego uzmeš antibiotik za tri dana ćeš znati o kojoj bakteriji se radi i ako su krenuli s krivim antibiotikom stignu ga na vrijeme zamijeniti. Ako kreneš s antibioticima prije urinokulture (ko ja) onda ćeš idućih 3 tjedna biti u neizvjesnosti da li su bakterije stvarno otišle ili nisu
Uglavnom dva sata nakon što popiješ antibiotik ćeš se bolje osjećati (zato ja nisam htjela čekati idući dan da napravim urinokulturu jer sam znala da će mi biti bolje makar i s krivim antibiotikom)

 :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

žicam net jer nisam doma, al stalno mislim na vas i šaljem vam pregršt duplih vibra!!!

----------


## Pato

a može li infekcija naškoditi mrvicama?

----------


## tigrical

9dnt 5d  :Cekam:

----------


## Strumpfica

To nitko živ ne zna. Ako se ne liječi vjerojatno može, no ja znam dosta žena koje su veći dio trudnoće bile na antibioticima i rodile su najnormalnije bebe.
Za početak počni piti puno tekućine, tekućina se kreće limfom po tijelu i na taj način se tijelo čisti od neželjenih infekata (malo sam proučavala zašto me već dva tjedna tjeraju piti toliko puno tekućine).

----------


## Strumpfica

Meni tu nešto nije jasno:
punkcija 04.12.
transfer 09.12. = 5dnt
beta 22.12. = 13dnt5d
to mi se čini nakako jako dugo za čekanje, zar ne bi betu mogli vaditi negdje već 14 d nakom punkcije a ne 13dnt5d, tj negdje oko 9dnt5d?

----------


## ivanova

> 9dnt 5d


meni 6dnt pa vec ludim!
sretno!!

----------


## ivanova

> Meni tu nešto nije jasno:
> punkcija 04.12.
> transfer 09.12. = 5dnt
> beta 22.12. = 13dnt5d
> to mi se čini nakako jako dugo za čekanje, zar ne bi betu mogli vaditi negdje već 14 d nakom punkcije a ne 13dnt5d, tj negdje oko 9dnt5d?


 pa bi,ja vadim  u cetvrtak i to mi je 9dnt,tako mi je i dr rekla da mogu ako su blastice.

----------


## mayica01

> Meni tu nešto nije jasno:
> punkcija 04.12.
> transfer 09.12. = 5dnt
> beta 22.12. = 13dnt5d
> to mi se čini nakako jako dugo za čekanje, zar ne bi betu mogli vaditi negdje već 14 d nakom punkcije a ne 13dnt5d, tj negdje oko 9dnt5d?



dugo za cekanje?? hm.. pa u rijeci kod moje dr. se vadi 21dan nakon transfera ..i to iz razloga da se tocno zna dali je trudnoca ili ne..ako ces vadit 9dana nakon transfera onda ces morat visit svaka 2dana na vađenju krvi da vidis dali ti se beta dupla ili ne..ako je tebi to draze da te pikaju toliko onda..ja sam vadila samo jednom i to je bilo sasvim dovoljno..

----------


## Pato

> Meni tu nešto nije jasno:
> punkcija 04.12.
> transfer 09.12. = 5dnt
> beta 22.12. = 13dnt5d
> to mi se čini nakako jako dugo za čekanje, zar ne bi betu mogli vaditi negdje već 14 d nakom punkcije a ne 13dnt5d, tj negdje oko 9dnt5d?


meni su na otpusnom psmu napisali da betu vadim 12dnt, a transfer je bio 3. dan.

----------


## mayica01

mozes ti izvadit,ali sta ako ti beta bude 30 aili 50? ..opet moras ici na vađenje zar ne? i bit ces sva na iglama dali je u redu ili nije..ja sam vadila 19dan i bila je preko 8000 i nije bilo potrebe za ponovnim vađenjem ..to je bilo to ..

----------


## ivanova

> mozes ti izvadit,ali sta ako ti beta bude 30 aili 50? ..opet moras ici na vađenje zar ne? i bit ces sva na iglama dali je u redu ili nije..ja sam vadila 19dan i bila je preko 8000 i nije bilo potrebe za ponovnim vađenjem ..to je bilo to ..


da ali treba docekati 19.dan
svatko sebi bira kako mu je lakse i bolje.
ovako vec 12.dan vidis dali ima nesto pa znas dali ju uopce treba ponavljati ili ne..

----------


## klara

> dugo za cekanje?? hm.. pa u rijeci kod moje dr. se vadi 21dan nakon transfera ..i to iz razloga da se tocno zna dali je trudnoca ili ne..ako ces vadit 9dana nakon transfera onda ces morat visit svaka 2dana na vađenju krvi da vidis dali ti se beta dupla ili ne..ako je tebi to draze da te pikaju toliko onda..ja sam vadila samo jednom i to je bilo sasvim dovoljno..


Ovisi kako kome odgovara. Meni ovaj puta paše čekanje, draže mi je to nego iščekivanje duplanja. Ali bilo je postupaka u kojima sam ludila i jedva dočekala prvi termin za betu, nije mi nimalo smetalo uzastopno  pikanje niti plaćanje nalaza.

----------


## mayica01

ja sam samo radila kako su mi rekli,ako je tebi dr rekla 12.dan da izvadis betu onda vadi..to je samo moje misljenje..i ja sam htjela prije vaditi ali nisam bas bila u mogucnosti izostajat sa posla toliko..ako slucajno beta bude mala ..onda bi trebala i kod mog ginek cekat red za uputnicu za betu pa cekat red u bolnici za vadit krv pa ici po nalaze,ja si to nisam mogla dozvolit zbog posla..sef bi mi dobio rogove..zato sam bila strpljiva ..

----------


## suzzie2

*Zedra, Bebach, Tigrical, Linalena, Stumpfica, Pato, Twisted, Klara, Ivanova* ajme koliko čekalica, svima vam želim puuuunooo sreće! I naravno svima onima koje sam slučajno zaboravila.

Moja druga beta 13dnt je *2073* !  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivanova

*suzzie* cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## klara

*suzzi*e2 super za duplanje!

*mayica01* ja ovaj puta radim suprotno, rekli su mi 13-ti dan (Maribor) a ići ću 18-ti. Za uputnice i čekanje te apsolutno shvaćam, moji na poslu bi imali razumijevanja ali ja dobivam rogove od čekanja uputnica  :Razz: 
P.S. Čestitam na velikoj beti  :Very Happy:

----------


## mayica01

suzzie..cestitke na velikoj beti  :Smile: 
hvala klara..i svima ostalima sretnoooo  :Smile:

----------


## zedra

> Meni tu nešto nije jasno:
> punkcija 04.12.
> transfer 09.12. = 5dnt
> beta 22.12. = 13dnt5d
> to mi se čini nakako jako dugo za čekanje, zar ne bi betu mogli vaditi negdje već 14 d nakom punkcije a ne 13dnt5d, tj negdje oko 9dnt5d?


Štrumfice, meni je jucer bio transfer blastica, a betu mi rekli da vadim 27.12. To bio bio 15 dnt, ali ja ću najkasnije 24.12. i to je 12 dnt, za blastice i više nego dosta...

----------


## mala bu

bok,curke!evo i mene-od danas radim...danas mi je 5dnt5d...ali izbjegavam kućanske poslove-peglanje,usisavanje...danas me opet mučili neki grčevi-crijeva???
*linalena*-što se tiče vjetrova,potpisujem tvoj uffff.....
*suzzie 2* bravo!!!!
još malo pozitive svim čekalicama....koječega...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pato

suzzie2, kakva prekrasna beta! od srca čestitam !  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

> suzzie2, kakva prekrasna beta! od srca čestitam !


Bravo!

----------


## ranga

Danas mi je 12dnt3d - upravo se vratila iz ljekarne s 2 testa - ne znam kako ću izdržati da ga ne upotrijebim do sutra ujutro.  :Smile:

----------


## Hakya

Suzie2 čestitam od srca, prekrasna beta!!!!!
Ranga i ja se mislim da odem sada u ljekarnu po test ali nekako me strah... sve mislim da ću čekati do četvrtka kada mi je beta.
Danas sam doznala da dvije poznanice koje su imale et. isti dan zajedno samnom imaju negativnu betu i da su prokrvarile.... ostala još ja
Od simptoma ništa i danas, nikakvi predmenst. bolovi za razliku od sinoć....
Danas sam čak osjećala i neku laganu mučninu pred povračanje... valjda sve od ove glupe panike i iščekivanja

----------


## ranga

napravila test  :Sad:

----------


## zedra

ranga, draga, jel to popodnevni urin?
daj ti to ujutro ponovi, ipak je to tek 15 dpo, malo rano za popodnevno testiranje...
~~~~~~~za ujutro i veliki plus....

----------


## ranga

ma da, ponovit ću test opet ujutro za koji dan, al danas jednostavno nisam mogla izdržati više tu neizvjesnost...još uvijek se nadam. tnx zedra

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ranga* uranila si draga, ne mora značit da je sve gotovo!!
*zedra, bebach, loks, tigrical, linalena, hakya, sve čekalice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude veliki plus i velika beta!

Kod mene loših vijesti, beta nam se nije uduplala, sa 50 je porasla na 70 u 4 dana...sutra trebam zvat doktora, ali mislim da će se i on složiti da je to ipak kraj ovog našeg postupka. Vjerujem da nas sreća čeka u novoj godini.
Šta me sad očekuje? Praćenje bete dok ne padne na 0?

----------


## tlatincica

Sumskovoce jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## linalena

Pato nadam se da će se urino infekcija povuži domaćim lijekovima, a i ja je stalno očekujem, od svog silnog guranja/turanja dole. Zato valjda na nekim klinikama dobivaju i antibiotike




> žicam net jer nisam doma, al stalno mislim na vas i šaljem vam pregršt duplih vibra!!!


   hvala, hvala 




> *Zedra, Bebach, Tigrical, Linalena, Stumpfica, Pato, Twisted, Klara, Ivanova* ajme koliko čekalica, svima vam želim puuuunooo sreće! I naravno svima onima koje sam slučajno zaboravila.
> 
> Moja druga beta 13dnt je *2073* !


  najljepše kada nam trudnice zažele sreću, mora upaliti




> napravila test


  prerano prerano

Šumskovoće opet ću reći samo u kontekstu moga avatara "To je nepravda", 

I još jednom da ponovim, SVIM čekalicama puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete

----------


## sildad

Sumskovoce stvarno mi je žao. Stvarno razumijem kako ti je jer i sama sam to prošla već dva puta. Najgore je kad vidiš pozitivnu betu, a znaš da nema ništa od toga. Najvjerovatnije kad presteneš s utrogestanima ćeš prokrvariti i beta će sama pasti na nulu, ali svakako kontaktiraj doktora. Drži se draga, mislim na tebe i šaljem ti veliki virtualni zagrljaj.

----------


## crvenkapica77

suzzy   wow  dobre li bete   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

pato.....pisala sam ti na odbrojavanju....isto sam imala  upalu....bas  sam bila  nikakva svih 14 dana do bete ( ustvari  12dana) sam se mucila,  nisam htjela antibiotike zbog  mrvica u meni, a  prvo treba napravit UK  da se zna  koji antibiotici ubijaju bestiju...onda sam isti dan  dobila nalaz  UK  i betu....e.coli  i  velika 0 bete... :Sad: 
dali  zbog upale moje mrvice nisu ostale  to ne znam i necu saznat nikad...nadam se da kod tebe to se nece desit.....nadam se da si danas  bila kod dr.  i vec sutra  vadi  UK  ( koji ti je dan pt?   )
uvin caj   nemoj piti  zbog mrvica, pij  brucnicu  al  100%  ne  onu filter i jedi  brusnicu susenu,   kad dobijes nalaz UK dobit ces  antibiotike koje smiju trudnice piti   ,  a nadamo se da nije  kod tebe  velika upala...~~~~~~
meni moja dr. nije  dala da ponavljam UK poslije  antibiotika, kao to se vise ne treba, ali ja sam bila uporna da ju ponovim...i sad opet cekam nalaze

----------


## zeljana

Pato, imas u apoteci brusnica + vitamin C/kapsule i kao sto je Crvenkapica napisala, caj od brusnice, a uvin NE.
Suzzy Cestitam!!!!
Ostalim cekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strumpfica

Meni nitko nije rekao da uvin ne smijem piti  :Sad:  pa sam si tu i tamo smukala onaj instant, ajme nisam valjda s tim zeznula mrvice?
Jučer mi je počeo izbijati onaj grozni prišt na bradi koji najavljuje menstruaciju....

----------


## 5RA

Eto, da javim i svoje loše iskustvo .... jučer, 32. dc, 16. dnt. dobila M i radila betu koja je ravno 1. A sve je išlo baš kao što bi trebalo...  :Sad:  Bit će bolje sljedeći put. Sada mi dr. predlaže klomifene u 2. mj. Ima li netko sličnih iskustava i nije li to prerano za novi postupak bez obzira što je blaži? HELP!!!

----------


## Gabi25

5RA žao mi je :Sad:  Mislim da ti nije prerano, neke cure su znale ići s klomifenima odmah ciklus poslije stimuliranog. 
Strumpfice ma kakvu menstruaciju, još je ramo za to. I mislim da ti koja šalica uvinog čaja nije mogla toliko naštetiti...

Meni danas 6dnt5d, noćas i sinoć opet menstrualni bolovi, onaj tupi pritisak u trbuhu, jutros pikaju janici... Koja igra živaca :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*5RA*,  :Sad:  bit će bolje sljedeći put

*Gabi*, sviđaju mi se tvoji simptomi  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

*5RA* žao mi je.
*Gabi* znam kako ti je, da igra živaca, pa ovo je za poludit!

----------


## Strumpfica

A ja osim tog predmenstrualnog prišta nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma. Ni trbuh mi nije napet ni jajnike ne osjećam, ništa me ne boli, crijeva rade normalno, normalan apetit, jedino bole grudi  :Rolling Eyes:  5dnt5d

----------


## Pato

Drage cure, hvala va na vašim savjetima u vezi upale. danas mi je već dosta bolje iako još nisam dobila antibiotik pa pijem puno tekućne.

meni je danas 4dnt3d i psihićki sam za sada još ok, nadam se da će tako i ostati...

ranga, nadam se da je testić pao prerano i da idući ima 2 crtice! (ili plusić)
5RA, žao mi je, drži se :Love: 
Strumpfica, ja isto mislim da malo uvina nije moglo naštetiti, a na simptomima sam čitala da ima trudnoća bez ikakvih simptoma, držim fige da kod tebe bude tako...
Curice moje drage,svima vam želim da u miru izguramo još jedan dan i da svi simptomi ili nesimptomi budu oni trudnički  :Kiss:

----------


## ivanova

cure pa jel imao ikad itko ovakve simptome? po noci i ujutro mi je uzasno muka,ne mogu se pomaknuti a ne mogu ni povracati i trbuh mi je jako napuhnut i kad se skroz ispravim boli me ko da imam upalu misica! sve mi to jako cudno!
help

----------


## Pato

Draga moja Ivanova, meni ti to tako dobro zvuči! želim ti puno puno srećice!

----------


## kinki

Ajme šumskovoće,  jako mi je žao.  Toga se i ja bojim majko mila...Jutros vadila treću betu, nalaz za sat vremena....Tresem se od straha...

----------


## sara38

Svima za velike bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
Meni jučer vraćene 2 blastice. Betu nemam pojma kad ću vadit i da li ću prije raditi test. Malo me strah jer ovo mi je prvi transfer poslije spontanog u 06. mjesecu kad sam isto imala 2 blastice. Ali s vama je sve lakše. Cure  :Heart:

----------


## Pato

kinki, držim fige za lijepu veliku betu!
Sara3, da se mrvice čvrsto prime za svoju mamicu!

----------


## TwistedQ

Kinki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

*Sara38  * za dvije odlične blastice

----------


## kinki

Beta 1460!!!!  Očekivala sam da će bit oko 600 danas :Smile: (u petak je bila 149)    Valjda nije vanmaterična...Valjda su blizanci :Smile: 
Sva sam izgubljena...Ajmeee pa jel moguće da sam i ja napokon trudna???Bojim se puno veselit...

----------


## anabanana

Kinki, rekla sam ti........
moje bete,
petak-56
nedjelja-136
danas, utorak-401 !!!!!!!!!!!
E sad preziviti do UZV .......

----------


## kinki

> Kinki, rekla sam ti........
> moje bete,
> petak-56
> nedjelja-136
> danas, utorak-401 !!!!!!!!!!!
> E sad preziviti do UZV .......


 Kad ćeš ti ić na prvi uzv?Mene naručilo u pon,  tad će mi bit točno 5 tjedana.

----------


## Pato

kinki, anabanana prekrasne bete! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
čestitam cure!

----------


## zeljana

> kinki, anabanana prekrasne bete!
> čestitam cure!


popisujem a vibram i ostalim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## seka35

evo i meni prolazi 11 dan nakon transvera

----------


## misur

> cure pa jel imao ikad itko ovakve simptome? po noci i ujutro mi je uzasno muka,ne mogu se pomaknuti a ne mogu ni povracati i trbuh mi je jako napuhnut i kad se skroz ispravim boli me ko da imam upalu misica! sve mi to jako cudno!
> help


da nije blaga hiperstimulacija? meni je tako bilo, napuhan trbuh i kao muskulfiber trbušnih mišiča, a i mučnina. pij puno tekućine (2-3 litre) i jedi što manje slano, i to povrće, voće, bez kruha, sušene marelice su ti super (što manje hrane bogate natrijem, a što više bogate kalijem)!

----------


## anabanana

> Kad ćeš ti ić na prvi uzv?Mene naručilo u pon, tad će mi bit točno 5 tjedana.


Ja cu se narucit iduci tjedan isto, ne znam tosno koji dan. Zadnja m. mi je bila 13.11. pa ne znam kad bi se najranije trebalo vidit jel sve ok, mislim da je u maternici ito sto ide u tom tjednu...znam da je prerano za cuti srce, svojoj sam ga curi cula tek sa 7 tjedana...

----------


## seka35

ja sam jutros radila test 11dt i negativan ! jeli ima kakve nade djevojke ? jesam li prerano s obzirom da su kod mene blastociste

----------


## Strumpfica

Kinki, anabanana, super!

----------


## Hakya

Kinki i Anabanana čestitam od srca....stvarno prekrasne bete!!!!!
Sumskovoce jako mi je zao :Love: 
Ja danas brojim 12 dnt. još 2 dana i...
Tko će to izdržat već ludim od nervoze
Danas nema simptoma ustvari mene svaki dan boli i osjećam pritisak ali samo uvećer...preko dana sve uredu.
Test nisam kupila ipak sam odlučila čekati betu :Smile:

----------


## seka35

meni transver bio 04,12 i jutros radila test,kad ono nega tivan!
jesam li mozda rano ili je to kraj?
kod mene su blastociste

----------


## seka35

hvala bogu da sam se
uspjela logovati i da se mogu konacno pridruziti
danas radila test i negatiav ,nazalos

----------


## ranga

seka35, dobrodošla i žao mi je za test.
i ja osjećam sve simptome pms-a  :Sad:

----------


## Pato

Seka, držim fige da je  bilo prerano za test...

----------


## Hakya

Seka 35 dobro došla, i žao mi je za test, ali ako si radila kućni to ništa ne znaći mislim da je najmjerodavnija beta.
Zbog toga ja i ne želim raditi kućni test već čakam betu u četvrtak pa šta bog da mi tu više nemožemo ništa učiniti.
Ranga ja cijelo vrijeme osjećam simptome pms-a a evo već 4 dana kasni, znam da to ništa ne znaći jer sam na utrogestanima ali i to mi je neka nada
Prije mi je znalo kasniti ali me nebi ništa bolilo do dana kad trebam dobiti, a sada me boli redovito svaki dan i to od et.
Moja jedna poznanica kojoj su bile vraćene 3 jajne stanice, prokrvarila je prije bete a na kraju se ispostavilo da joj se ipak jedna primila i da je bila trudna.
Trebamo čekati betu i šta ona kaže....
Ranga koliko ti je vračeno jajnih stanica?
Meni samo jedna. I to mi je veliki uspjeh jer doktorica nije bila zadovoljna od početka mojim razvojem folikula.Čak mi je govorila kako misli da su cistične.
Naposljetku su mi našli dvije i jedna se oplodila...moj mali anđeo, mali snažni borac... samo da tako ostane do kraja i da se čvrsto uhvati za svoju mamu

----------


## seka35

jest drage moje ,mozda je rano!
u petak bi trebala vaditi betu ,ali posto sam odsutna od kuce tj. u njemackoj ovde me narucili 23 12 ,a ja mislim da cu do tad da dobijem vjesticu
ja mislim da sam trudna da bi mi pokazalo ,jer su mi blastociste i 10 dan ako ne racunam dan transver(4,12,)

----------


## seka35

svim trudnicama ,sestitam!
cestitam posebno suzzi jer je fet kao i kod mene

----------


## mayica01

seka35 dobrodosla  :Smile: 
samo sam ti htjela reci moj primjer..isto mi je vracena 1blastica..radila sam test 10dnt i bio je negativan ali sam nastavila sa utrogestanima..mislila sam da je gotovo da nema nista od trudnoce..vadim betu 19dnt i bila je 8392..zato uvijek ima nade i beta je jedini pravi pokazatelj..

----------


## seka35

hvala majica
nastavit cu sa terapijom ,betu trebam vaditi 17,12, ali su me ovdje narucili 23,12
stavljat cu terapiju ako ne prokrvarim!
meni su vratili dvije blastociste -smrzlici
daj boze da nesto bude,nemam ni nekih siptoma ´,ni dobiti ,ni ne dobiti

----------


## mayica01

ja nisam imala nikakvih simptoma..ustvari jedino me tu i tamo zabolio trbuh kao da cu dobiti i to tako jos od transfera..i to je sve od simptoma..ali kad se pokazala ogromna beta,tj dana nakon toga pocele su mucnine i povracanja..ah..
drzim fige da uspije..sretno  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

eto strpit cu se jos  ,ako ne dobijem

----------


## ranga

> Ranga ja cijelo vrijeme osjećam simptome pms-a a evo već 4 dana kasni, znam da to ništa ne znaći jer sam na utrogestanima ali i to mi je neka nada
> Prije mi je znalo kasniti ali me nebi ništa bolilo do dana kad trebam dobiti, a sada me boli redovito svaki dan i to od et.
> Moja jedna poznanica kojoj su bile vraćene 3 jajne stanice, prokrvarila je prije bete a na kraju se ispostavilo da joj se ipak jedna primila i da je bila trudna.
> Trebamo čekati betu i šta ona kaže....
> Ranga koliko ti je vračeno jajnih stanica?
> Meni samo jedna. I to mi je veliki uspjeh jer doktorica nije bila zadovoljna od početka mojim razvojem folikula.Čak mi je govorila kako misli da su cistične.
> Naposljetku su mi našli dvije i jedna se oplodila...moj mali anđeo, mali snažni borac... samo da tako ostane do kraja i da se čvrsto uhvati za svoju mamu


Hakya, meni su vraćena 2 zametka. I nisu baš bili najbolje kvalitete prema riječima moje doc - sporo su se razvijali, jedan je bio  četverostanični, za drugi se ne sjećam.  Zato su mi ih i vratili oba. Ništa mi nije ostalo za zamrzavanje  :Sad:  
nekoliko noći za redom, tamo negdje oko 5dnt, budili su me grčevi kao kad trebam dobiti m, ali bi prestali nakon par minuta kad bih otišla na wc. Onda se stanje smirilo, a sad me već dva dana imam neki čudan osjećaj u nogama i trbuhu, kao pred m, i boli me lijevi jajnik. 
meni su napisali da vadim betu tek 23.11., iako mi je jučer 28dc i prema tome moguće i prvi dan izostanka m, zato sam već sva na iglama...
jedva čekam da čujem kakva ti je beta u četvrtak  :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## Hakya

Hvala javim odmah čim dobijem rezultate
I današnji dan je pri kraju, još sutra..... sva sam na iglicama
Pozdrav svim curama još jedan dan je iza nas :Klap:

----------


## Gaga76

Pozdrav svim curama ! Iako se ne znamo, čitajući vaše postove nekako mi se čini kao da se poznajemo. Tako je teško naći nekoga kome bi se mogao povjeriti jer netko tko nije prošao kroz muke pokušaja potpomognute oplodnje mislim da ne može shvatiti kroz što prolazim. Pa eto odlučih se malo ispričati moju priču...da mi bude lakše. 4 put bila na trafsferu (3 vraćena). Danas je 9. dan a ja osjećam PMS ko luda... Htjela sam pitati da li je itko imao osjećaj kao da te nešto probode u trbuhu. Ja sam to svaki put imala par dana poslje transfera, zadnji put točno 8.dan (jučer) i odmah mi je došlo da plačem, jer mislim da ništa od trudnoće. Iako se ne smijem prestati nadati, ponekad je jako teško. Betu moram vaditi 14.dan..pa sad sljedi čekanje...bar mi je lakše kad tu čitam vaše priče...jer znam da nisam sama i ima tako ljepih priča koje uljevaju nadu. Čestitke svim trudnicama i naravno svim budućim.. da nas je što više  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Pozdrav i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima čekalicama, koji kod dan nakon transfera bio  i naravno za velke bete kao Mayica

Meni danas 8dnt i 28dc povremeno preko dana predmenga bolovi, umor, niski tlak, zatvor i vjetrovi (no ajd jučer kuhala grah), bol u kičmi. Čekam petak i betu, ma začas će to sutra srijeda i prekosutra četvrtak i eto ga

----------


## nana1976

> Beta 1460!!!! Očekivala sam da će bit oko 600 danas(u petak je bila 149) Valjda nije vanmaterična...Valjda su blizanci
> Sva sam izgubljena...Ajmeee pa jel moguće da sam i ja napokon trudna???Bojim se puno veselit...


Kinki čestitam ti od  :Heart:  stvarno si to zaslužila. :Love:

----------


## ranga

> Ne bi testić... Vadit ću betu. Mislim da ću u utorak.


tigrica, jesi išla vadit betu?

----------


## matahari

Kinki i anabanana  :Klap:

----------


## chiara

drage cure trebam hitno pomoć....
danas 6dnt - popodne bolovi kao pred mengu onako jači...da sam se preznojila i od muke da oprostite vjerojatno dobila proljev...nakon toga sve u redu malo bolucka ali ok. da bi sad pošla na wc kad na dnevnom kao krv ali smeđkaste ili puderasto roze boje jer je pomješano sa utrogestanom...doživila sam šok!!!! kad sam se pobrisala opet na papiru je bilo malo ali ne prave krvi više vodeno prozirno roskasto...uf ne znam kakoda am bolje predočim sve to...
e sad me zanima da li je sve otišlo k vragu ili postoji mogućnost da su se mrvice implantirale pa da je od toga?????
I sad me bole leđa u donjem dijelu i probada lagano u stomku....

molim hitno bar nečiji odgovor je ludim......

----------


## zedra

chiara, ako je tako smeđe, moguće da je implantacija....dobro zvuci... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## chiara

zedra hvala na utjesi...grozno se bojim...ne znam da li je pozitivno to što mi se od jučer stalno podriguje i bila mi je muka cijeli dan...ili je i to pripisano glupim utrićima....joooj

----------


## seka35

chiara,to kod tebe super zvuci ,moglo bi tu 99% biti trudnoca!

----------


## chiara

ne znam što se događa ali najradije bi svaki minut skidala gaće da provjerim što se događa...i dalje ima trag doduše smeđi...
ako je implantacijsko koliko to traje i jel toga bude puno ili u tragovima? da znam što me čeka da se opet ne prestravim....
sad sam popila normabel i nadam se da ujutro toga neće biti.....o Bože da izdržim do te bete...mislila sam je vaditi u subotu to će biti 10dnt ili 16dnp što mislite jel rano?

----------


## seka35

sto se tice bete ,mozes vaditi 10-i dan i zbog tog sto se pojavilo ,da znas nacisto na cemu si,mada to mirise na trudnocu!
vjerovatno ce ti se do jutra smiriti ,a i ako se ne smiri samo da nije jako i crvena krv

----------


## seka35

chiara ,zanimljivo poznam jos jednu curu koja je bila u mariboru ,juce joj bio sesti dan i isto pocela po malo da krvari

----------


## chiara

joj sad sam se mao smirila...svakako se javim ujutro sa novim vijestima...da li to krvarenje znaći opet strogo mirovanje ili mogu normalno nastaviti dalje?
onda ću vaditi betu u subotu.- znaći bitno je da je poviše 5 ili?
nadam se da je to dobar znak...da će i meni i njoj biti zitivna teta beta.....uf koji optimizam a najradije bi od straha plakala...
hvala ti...

----------


## seka35

chiara,,pratim i ovu curu ,pa cu ti javiti sta je s njom.
cini mi se da su
isti siptomi kao i kod nje
evo i ja muku muci ,glava me boli i cini mi se da cu brzo i dobiti ,beta mi u petak ,a ja jutros radila test i negativan!
sta da se radi i ako ne budeidemo dalje! 
laku noc i budi bez brige sve ce biti ok.

----------


## Hakya

Jutro cure, evo ranoranilac koji nemože spavati.
Danas mi je 13 dnt. sutra dan D
Više ni uvećer nema pms bolova osjećam se super jeli to dobar znak?
Chiara i meni to dobro zvući.

----------


## linalena

Evo i mene, dobro jutro i  :Coffee:  , nadam se da smijemo mi trudnice bar jednu laganu laganu kavicu

Biti će velikih beta jeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ja po starom jučer popodne trebala dobiti, točna ko vurica, no dobro znamo zašto je nema

Jako rijetko predmenga bolovi, sise me ubijaju, čak i kada mirujem nekaj me probada u njima oko bradavica. Glad velika, glavobolja, nizak tlak
Jedino me sada ujutro dost jako prerezalo onako poprijeko trbuha i zategao desni jajnik, no ja imam prerezan trbuh od operacija mioma tak da ak se nutra kaj širi možda rez steže

pusa svima, danas idem još malo raditi

----------


## tigrical

> tigrica, jesi išla vadit betu?


Napravila test -, stigla i M. Betu neću ni ići vaditi, nema smisla.

----------


## Gabi25

chiara draga po ovome što si napisala meni to zvuči jaaaako dobro :Smile:  kao pravo implantacijsko krvarenje
pogotovo ako danas prestane, dakle ključno je što će se događati danas
pokušaj se smiriti i javljaj novosti!!!!

----------


## zedra

Tigrical  :Love: ...
Gabi, kako se ti držiš? Jel šiziš?

----------


## Gabi25

zedra danas sam ok :Cool:  ali dan je tek počeo :Laughing: 
što se više bliži dan D manje šizim a više me strah
kako se ti držiš??

----------


## kinki

Što se tiče tih bolova,  meni su probadanja krenila 4. dan nakon transfera i nisu prestala do danas(16. dan)
Probode me doli oko pubične kosti i imalo iznad, ne jajnici.  Posumnjala sam na PMS ali sad iz ove perspektive, nije baš isto.  Kod PMS-a ta bol zna potrajati duže,  ovo bi trajalo po minutu do 10 minuta.  Jučer,  15. dan nakon et-pravi menstrualni bolovi,  plinovi, proliv SVE!!  Svaki čas sam gledala ima li krvi...Da nemam 7 testova i 3 bete ne bi virovala da sam trudna!!!  
A ta krv oko 6. dana-mnoge trudnice su o tome pričale i prerano je za engu tada :Smile:

----------


## kinki

> Napravila test -, stigla i M. Betu neću ni ići vaditi, nema smisla.


  :Sad:   žao mi je !

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tigrical*,  :Sad:  Nadam se da će nam Cito donijeti više sreće!

*Kinki*, molim te, prestani trošiti testove, ostavi za mene koji kad budem u Splitu. Tebi ionako više ne trebaju  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mala bu

gabi 25-tak je i meni danas..full cool...danas nam je 7dnt...još malo....misliš čekati do pon ili subotu????ja još ne znam....

----------


## chiara

evo me...hvala svima...
jutros nema ništa na ulošku i kad sam se obrisala ništa...odahnula sam, sad se nadam da je to ipak bilo impla. krvarenje....joj što bi bez vas...
7dnt joj brojimo sitno...he he naravno ako padne beta u subotu...
[B]Tigrical[B] jako mi je žao zbog tebe...ali ja uvijek idem za onim sutra je novi dan....pusa

----------


## zedra

> zedra danas sam ok ali dan je tek počeo
> što se više bliži dan D manje šizim a više me strah
> kako se ti držiš??


jutros se ustala luda totalno i to u 7 sati...do jucer nirvana, a danas pesimizam i ludilo....sad me već pomalo prolazi...buljim u blastice i istražujem ocjenjivanje kvalitete, cak sam tražila i povećalo :Laughing:  ...e luda žena...

~~~~~~~~za sve nas, drage moje....

----------


## seka35

meni danas 12 dan ,a 14. beta ,ali moram cekati do 23,12, jer su me ovdje tako narucili. mislim da cu poluditi ako ne dobijem do tad ,a i muci me taj test sto sam juce radila ,pa je neg.
sinoc sam imala osjecaj da cu dobiti ,mada mene inace nista ne boli kad trebam da dobijem ,tek kad dobijem nastanu bolovi.
sad vise nemam pojma kako se osjecam, sinoc sam imala glavobolju ,ali mislim sa je to sveod pritiska

----------


## seka35

tgrice ,jako mi zao i imam osjecaj da cu ti se uskoro pridruziti

----------


## Pato

Tigrical, žao mi je.. :Love: 
chiara, i meni to zvuči kao implantacijsko, sretno!
gaga76, dobro nam došla! puno srećice ti želim!

drage čekalice, držite mi se, a ja vam svima od reda želim pozitivnu betu!

meni danas 5dnt3d...

----------


## Strumpfica

Tigrical  :Crying or Very sad: ....

----------


## Pato

meni je danas 5dnt3d, do sada ništa, a od danas jako osjećam oba jajnika...

----------


## ranga

> Napravila test -, stigla i M. Betu neću ni ići vaditi, nema smisla.


jako mi je žao, tigrical ;-(

izgleda da smo iste sudbine - i meni sad počelo smeđe mrljanje. ;-(

Pošto je meni ovo prvi postupak i stvarno malo toga znam, postavit ću par glupih pitanja - ima li šanse da se unatoč dolasku m možda jedan embrij ipak zadržao (pošto su mi vratili 2)? tj, ima li smisla da ipak vadim betu unatoč m? s utrićima prestajem čim se pojavi m (čak i ovo brljanje)?

tnx i svima puno sreće

----------


## klara

> jako mi je žao, tigrical ;-(
> 
> izgleda da smo iste sudbine - i meni sad počelo smeđe mrljanje. ;-(
> 
> Pošto je meni ovo prvi postupak i stvarno malo toga znam, postavit ću par glupih pitanja - ima li šanse da se unatoč dolasku m možda jedan embrij ipak zadržao (pošto su mi vratili 2)? tj, ima li smisla da ipak vadim betu unatoč m? s utrićima prestajem čim se pojavi m (čak i ovo brljanje)?
> 
> tnx i svima puno sreće


Izvadi betu, ima smisla, iako nema puno šanse da je pozitivna. Ja sam imala m, a bila trudna sa Sunčicom.

----------


## chiara

uh evo me opet...znam da sam dosadna ali nemam koga iskusnijeg od vas pitati...
oko 13 sati mi je opet bilo smeđeg na dnevnom...to je više kao iscjedak nego menga i sad sam opet pošla isto malo smeđeg...količinski toga nema uopće puno ali me brine zašto još traje...?
i dalje podrigivam i kao mučno mi je čim pojedem ili popjem kavu ali prođe brzo, leđa u dnu i stomak još boli...
pitanja:
-da li je to normalno tj. koliko bi trebalo trajati to krvarenje? 
-da se javim doktoru ili ne treba?
- i da li zbog toga moram strogo mirovati?

----------


## Gabi25

chiara, hm, obično bi to trebalo stati brzo, negdje par stranica prije je Kadauna pisala da krvarenje koje stane je dobar znak o ono koje se nastavi baš i nije.
Ja bi na tvom mjestu u horizintalu i ne bi se dizala, tj. više bi mirovala. Doktoru se nemoj javljati jer će ti vjerojatno reći da nastaviš sa utrićima i miruješ.
Ja držim fige da je to ipak još uvijek implantacijsko i da se te bebe lijepo gnijezde  :Smile:

----------


## Strumpfica

Gabi, Chiara, zar nije vama sutra 9dnt5d tj 28 dan ciklusa, zar ne bi Chiara trebala već teoretski moći izvaditi betu i vidjeti kakva je situacija s obzirom na to brljavljenje?
Za nas ostale mislim da trebamo vaditi betu onaj dan koji nam je doktor rekao, izdržati neizvjesno čekanje, ali u slučaju brljavljenja mi se čini da se to i ranije može izvaditi i bar okvirno vidjeti kakva je situacija jer ćeš izluditi do 21.12.
...a možda sam malo zabrijala, nisam baš iskusna, znam da sam ja zadnji put išla vaditi betu kad je počelo brljavljenje i to je bilo dosta ranije, da znam na čemu sam...

----------


## chiara

ne nama je sutra 8dnt...
sad sam skroz u bedu iako ovo ne liči mojoj mengi uopće...
a čitala sam na internetu da impla.krvarenje može trajati od par minuta do par dana....što mislite o tome?
mislim da je sutra prerano za betu priekat ću subotu to će biti 10dnt

----------


## zedra

chiara, a da probaš stavljati 3x3 Utrogestana? Znam da su neki tako uzimali koji su imali to brljanje, mislim iz Vg bolnice, a možda se netko od cura još sjeti tko je to bio...i miruj  pa u subotu po betu....
~~~~~~~da bude lijepa velika....

----------


## anabanana

> chiara, ae ti da probaš stavljati 3x3 Utrogestana? Znam da su neki tako uzimali koji su imali to brljanje, mislim iz Vg bolnice, a možda se netko od cura još sjeti tko je to bio...i miruj pa u subotu po betu....
> ~~~~~~~da bude lijepa velika....


Ni slucajno povecavati dozu progesterona(utrogestana) osim ako doktor tako kaze..pa zene za takve stvari postoje doktori koji se bave time i ipak znaju malo bolje???

----------


## Gabi25

chiara znam da ti je koma ali nemoj paničariti, ne mora sve biti gotovo niti ovo mora biti menga
svima nam je koma čekati ali nažalost ništa nam drugo ne preostaje...

----------


## Strumpfica

Chiara, sve će biti u redu, ne brini, baci se u horizontalu i odmaraj, ako ne liči mengi onda valjda i nije menga. Osim toga, pa prerano je još za mengu  :Smile: 

...ja sam malo zabrijala da smo mi bile s dva dana razlike na punkcijama i transferima, sorry, očito da sam pogubljena u vremenu i prostoru, zna mi se desiti....

----------


## zedra

chiara, Utrogestan možeš uzeti 3x3 caps., iskljucivo vaginalno. U slucaju nuspojava koje bi se mogle dogoditi zbog pojacane doze ( vrtoglavica, pretjerana pospanost, mucnina), treba smanjiti dozu...ponekad se daje i takva doza kad simptomi ukazuju na insuficijentnu lut. fazu unatoc supstituciji (posebno nakon punkcije, jer se samim postupkom "posaugaju" granuloza stanice koje inace luce progesteron pri spontanoj ovulaciji). Ponavljam iskljucivo vaginalno!

 anabanana, imaš pp

----------


## Pato

chiara, držim fige da je sve ok.
gdje nam je Ivanova? javi se draga da zamo kako si...
svima veliki kiss!

----------


## Hakya

Kinki tako ti je i kod mene isto bilo.... od transfera me probadalo ali nekako drugačije i trajalo bi jako kratko za razliku od prije kad bi dobila. 
Moji bolovi često bi se javljali uvećer i trajali bi u par navrata po nekoliko minuta onda bi stali pa bi se javili ponovno, čak bi ponekad osjećala kao da me zateže maternica kao da me nešto štipucka dole. Danas nemam nikakvih simptoma, malo osjećam neku težinu u želucu kao da sam se prejela i to je sve.
Cure moje drage sutra 14 dnt. i vađenje bete..... Koja nervoza.
Kako bi voljela da ti simptomi znaće isto što i tebi Kinki i da sam trudna.

----------


## linalena

prije svega, MRZIM ovaj komp, taman nekaj napravim, lijepo posložim zagrlajjae, vibrice, lijepe želje i onda mi se sve zblesira i nestane, joj i naravno da mi se neda sada ponovo

Uglavnom, drage moje suborke kak ste mi?? Nadam se da Vam vrijeme prolazi , dani se križaju i beta bliži, da nema brljanja koja ne znače implantaciju...

Meni je već dosta utrića, stalno ih po noći tražim po krevetu ili kopam po busenu u potrazi. Pletem šal, samo kaj sam se zaribala pa će biti malo preširoki pa nikako da završim red, al ajd zabavljam se. Bila prije joj kako gladna, pa si naručila pizzu i onda pojela pola i sada mi pretrpan trbuh, tak svašta-ništa

Tužnicama zagrljaj a čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pato

hakya, puno sreće sutra i da nam javiš veliku betu!
linalena, nadam se da je tvoja glad dobar znak!

----------


## mala bu

suborke moje,dobro jutro vam želim...*gabi25* i *chiara* danas nam je još 1 dan manje do bete...8dnt...kako se držite?...mene sinoć tako rasturalo dolje da sam mislila da je gotovo-došla "vještica",kad ono ništa...danas o.k. samo sam još uvijek napuhana ko balon...kad mislite vi vaditi betu?...
e da, imam još jedno pitanje-ukoliko beta bude pozitivna,ima koji pregled prije otkucaja ,npr. da se vidi gestacijska?....ja sam 1. put bila na tome,a sad mi frendica doktorica kaže da ništa prije 6.tjedna kad budu otkucaji?....pliz-odgovorite...

----------


## linalena

jutro i ovdje, meni sutra beta

Onih predmenga bolova skoro da i nema, možda koju minutu al to mi se čina da nakon pražnjenja crijeve ili piškenja; cice jako bolne i napete; imam nekakav vodeni potpuno bezbojni iscjedak i to tak puno da sam stalno mokra dole, kada mi utrić iscuri to je onak više bijelo i gusto. Paše mi jako ležati jer sam kronikus-umorikus al hmm malo sam se previše opustila a kako inače nisam u nekoj kondi nije ni čudo.

Pusa svima i sretno, i neka bude puno puno pozitivnih beta ovaj mjesec

----------


## Gabi25

mala bu- ja ću možda vaditi betu u subotu- ako skupim hrabrosti  :Smile: 
kod mene sve po starom, 8dnt5d, simptoma i ima i nema, kako se uzme :Grin:

----------


## Strumpfica

Pa i meni se stalno spava. Popapam ručak, upalim hitnu službu i  zzzzzzzzzzzzz. Stavim si oko 3 utrić, legnem na sat vremena (inače mi  sve iscuri) s namjerom pogledati neku seriju ili film i  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. A ujutro bez problema odgulim spavanac do 9. A možda  sam iscrpljena jer se svaka dva sata po noći diežm na WC (ja ozbiljno  shvatila uputu da i dalje nastavim piti jako puno tekućine).
Danas imam feeling i da se trbuh malo napeo, naravno svaki posjet WCu je  u strahu da se ne pojavi krv, a iz kuće izlazim samo ako moram (da ne  bi pokupila kakvu prehladu, da se ne bi preforsirala, da se ne bi  smrznula jer je vani fakat hladno, da me netko ne bi pitao zašto sam na  bolovanju a šetkam okolo).
Danas je tek 7dnt5d...uh to čekanje....a beta tek iduću srijedu....

----------


## kinki

> *Tigrical*,  Nadam se da će nam Cito donijeti više sreće!
> 
> *Kinki*, molim te, prestani trošiti testove, ostavi za mene koji kad budem u Splitu. Tebi ionako više ne trebaju


 DOGOVORENO!!!!



> Kinki tako ti je i kod mene isto bilo.... od transfera me probadalo ali nekako drugačije i trajalo bi jako kratko za razliku od prije kad bi dobila. 
> Moji bolovi često bi se javljali uvećer i trajali bi u par navrata po nekoliko minuta onda bi stali pa bi se javili ponovno, čak bi ponekad osjećala kao da me zateže maternica kao da me nešto štipucka dole. Danas nemam nikakvih simptoma, malo osjećam neku težinu u želucu kao da sam se prejela i to je sve.
> Cure moje drage sutra 14 dnt. i vađenje bete..... Koja nervoza.
> Kako bi voljela da ti simptomi znaće isto što i tebi Kinki i da sam trudna.


 Imam feeling da je to-to kod tebe :Smile: 



> suborke moje,dobro jutro vam želim...*gabi25* i *chiara* danas nam je još 1 dan manje do bete...8dnt...kako se držite?...mene sinoć tako rasturalo dolje da sam mislila da je gotovo-došla "vještica",kad ono ništa...danas o.k. samo sam još uvijek napuhana ko balon...kad mislite vi vaditi betu?...
> e da, imam još jedno pitanje-ukoliko beta bude pozitivna,ima koji pregled prije otkucaja ,npr. da se vidi gestacijska?....ja sam 1. put bila na tome,a sad mi frendica doktorica kaže da ništa prije 6.tjedna kad budu otkucaji?....pliz-odgovorite...


 Možeš ići s pet tjedanada vidiš gestacijsku,  tako su i mene naručili. To i nema baš puno smisla osim da se vidi brojčano stanje.  Ipak, bilo jeslučajeva da se dvojke tek kasnije pokažu, a mojoj priji se desilo da joj nisu ništa vidili pa je ipak bila trudna i rodila.

----------


## Gabi25

Strumpfice i meni je isto tako, evo sad bi opet mogla na spavanje :Laughing: 
Šalu na stranu, mislim da nam je i to od utrića. Kao i bolne grudi i konstantno piškenje.

----------


## Strumpfica

Srećom pa mi crijeva dobro rade, to me na početku najviše plašilo jer je izazivalo bolove i strašne grčeve netom pred transfer kad me je sve još bolilo od punkcije.

Ali kak cure koje nisu na bolovanju rješavaju te utriće tijekom dana? Meni bi sve iscurilo da ne ležim cca 1 sat, znam da se mogu i popiti, ali isto znam i da efekt nije isti ako se piju i ako se stavljaju dolje, pa kako onda, mislim ja bum uskoro morala ići raditi (jer mi je gin jedva i ovo bolovanje napisao, neka šifra E31 očekivano bolovanje 7 dana..hmm.a beta je za 14 dana...a iskreno već ludim doma od čekanja). No s druge strane bolje doma čekarti nego svaki dan biti pod stresom 8-10 sati u sjedećem položaju..hmmmmmmmmmmmm...

----------


## Pato

Dobro jutro drage moje čekalice!
nadam se da mi se dobro držite...
meni je danas 6dnt3d i počela sam psihički padati ...

hakya, držim fige da nam javiš veliku betu!

 :Kiss:

----------


## zedra

Danas sam 4dnt, 9 dnp, i od jutros uporna bol u križima, kao pred mengu..U prvom IVF-u sam procurila 10 dnp, ali nisam bila na utrićima jer nisam imala transfer...
ako je ovo stvarno navještaj menge, onda se stvarno bolje roditi bez one stvari nego bez sriće....
curke  :Heart:

----------


## aneri

Drage moje, :Love: , stalno mislim na vas i nadam se super uspjehu. Ujutro prvo što napravim, palim komp, "da vas pregledam" :Laughing: , želim vam da uspijete izdržati što bezbrižnije ove dane čekanja iako je to stvarno umjetnost, a da nakon toga ugledate te brojčice na papiru koje tako dugo čekate. :Heart: 


linealna, još samo jednu noć spavaš i sutra po dokaz službeni da si trudna, iako ja sa svojim skromnim iskustvom mislim da je to riješena stvar. To što si napisala za simptome, zvuči :Sing:

----------


## anabanana

Linalena zelim ti veliku betu, i svim curama sve  :Love:  !

----------


## anabanana

:Heart: Zedra, uopce ne mislim da sam te napala, samo sam rekla da se mi ovdje savjetujemo i djelimo iskustva, ali bas povecavati dozu lijeka bez lijecnika MPO, nije u redu..i to je sve sto sam ja napisala, pa ne znam sto si se toliko nasla uvrijedena?
Zelim ti sve najbolje i da ti bude velika beta!!! :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Anabanana*, progesteron je "dobri hormon" i nije štetan, od malo povećane doze ne može ništa biti, dr. R. ga uvijek preporuči 3x3 vaginalno kad je smeđarenje u pitanju (i to preko interneta, dakle, bez pregledavanja pacijentice) tako da je Zedrin savjet sasvim na mjestu  :Smile:

----------


## chiara

Drage moje cure....hvala vam svima na pomoći i savjetima...
Ja sam jučer zvala doktoricu u Petrovu da je pitam savjet i rekla mi je da to može trajati i nekoliko dana tako da znaju cure kojima se dogodi što i meni da se ne brinu...
Rekla mi je da jutros odem izvaditi betu jer ako se primilo nešto mora pokazati...
Odem ja jutros u Breyer izvadim krv i dođe nalaz upravo sad kad ono 8dnt beta =169,40.....mislim da možete zamisliti koliko sam sretna...
također sam saznala jutros da su mi uspjeli zamrznuti moju treću blasticu....juupppiii
i oni u sloveniji su mi rekli da ne trebam ništa brinuti zbog tog smeđeg jer da je to normalno i da može trajati....
eto iako sam presretna i  izvan sebe....realno razmšljam i ipak čekam subotu da opet izvadim betu gdje ću biti sigurnija da su se moje bebice zadržale...
Koje je vaše mišljenje o tako visooj beti 8dnt? možda blizanci?

pusa svima

----------


## zedra

chiara  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
O, pa neopisivo mi je drago!!!
a beta ti je mrakan!! moguće da su duplići!!!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Chiara*, čestitam!  :Very Happy:  Mislim da si upravo oborila rekord ovako visokom betom na 8.dnt  :Smile:

----------


## mayica01

chiara..cestitam ti...super..meni je 19dnt beta bila 8392 i dr je isto mislio da su blizanci jer je velika beta ali nisu bili,to ces znat tek na uzv..sretnoo  :Kiss:

----------


## zedra

chiara, ajde molim te sada mi reci kakve si "tegobe" imala sve ove dane?? onako, sažeto.. :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aneri

Chiara, ma prekrasno, super, super :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ranga

chiara, čestitam!!! kako je to lijepo čuti  :Smile: 

cure, imam jedno pitanje, danas mi je 14dnt, jučer i danas imam smeđe lagano mrljanje - jučer sam mislila da je M, ali se nije dalje razvijalo.Inače mi nije tako kad trebam dobiti M, nego odmah prokrvarim obilno.  betu bih trebala vaditi tek 23, ali ću ići ipak sutra. jel moguće da je to M, ali zbog utrića ne izlazi u svoj svojoj raskoši ? :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

:Klap: Chiara, :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  presretna sam zbog tebe !!!!!!!!!

----------


## zedra

ranga, može biti i pocetak menge, ali i ne mora....
želim ti da mrljaje bude kao i chiarino...u svakom sluaju 14 dnt je definitivno vrijeme za betu....

----------


## Gabi25

chiara ajme čestitam od srca!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
prekrasno, jako sam sretna zbog tebe :Very Happy: 
beta je stvarno velika za 8dnt pa je sve moguće

----------


## Strumpfica

Chiara, viš da sam jučer ipak dobro preračunala se se već može vaditi beta  :Smile:  .  
No sad ću i ja biti u napasti da ne čekam taj 22.12.....
Za svaki slučaj mislim da ti moram i reći da se ne preporuča rano vaditi betu jer može zavarati budući da u tijelu još ima ostataka štoperice koja utječe na betu....(tako su barem meni rekli zadnji put kad sam ju jako rano išla vaditi, i zato je bitno da ju se ponovi za par dana). No meni se ova tvoja brojkica čini super!

Inače, ja sam dobila nalaz urinokulture, sve je u redu, jedna briga manje  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

chiara, pratila sam tvoje pisanje i nadala se lijepoj beti, čestitkeeeeeee

----------


## chiara

hvala na čestitkama.... :Smile: 
što se tiče mojih "tegoba" mene ti je često žigalo dolje nešto (janici, maternica), osjećala sam pritisak, piškila stalno i grudi grozno bolne (to pripisujem utrićima), i 6dnt osjetila sam jaku bol kao kod menge ono baš me dobro stislo da sam se oznojila....i tada sam navečer uočila na dnevnom smeđi iscjedak...to možeš vidjeti po mojim gore postovima...i eto ispostavilo se da je sve u redu...iako nemoj se povoditi za tim...svaka žena to proživljava na svoj način...meni su rekli da je sve dobro dok ne bude čista krv-to je loše...tako drži se do bete i nadam se da će svima biti pozitivna kao meni....

ljubim vas svih bez vas ovo ne bi bilo ovako lako.....kiss

----------


## chiara

ponovit ću ja nalaz u subotu ponovno...

----------


## anabanana

Ma bravo, bravo, bravo , uljepsala si mi dan !"  :Smile:

----------


## Pato

chiara, prekrasna beta!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
od srca čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## AnneMary

chiara čestitam i vjerujem da su blizanci!
sad ću opet morat virit da pratim i tvoj rasplet. :Rolling Eyes: 
već sam 23 tj. trudna ali nikakao da se otkačim sa poslije transfera i odbrojavanja, stalno gledam šta ima novoga.

sjećam se u prvoj trudnoći sam bila prestala visit na forumu, ali sam i puno više mirovala.

sretno svima!

----------


## FionaM

Bravo *Chiara 
*Beta je mrak  :Yes:

----------


## mala bu

bravo za *chiaru*!!!!

----------


## inna28

Pozdrav svima!Evo konačno i mene na ovoj temi.Jučer su mi vraćene 3 blastice i sad čekanjeee...
Zanima me jer povremeno preznojavanje i slabost može biti od utrića?
Želim vam svima puno sreće

----------


## Pato

inna28, bravo na blasticama! želim ti puno sreće!

----------


## modesty4

Inna28 može! Ja sam imala valunge zbog utrića!

----------


## sildad

*Chiara* čestitam od srca. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gaga76

Chiara,čestitam ! Baš me veseli svaki dan čitati novosti...
Eto meni 11.dan,grudi bole ko lude, čekanje ubija...
U ponedjeljak tek idem vaditi betu. Javim novosti.
Pozz svima !

----------


## seka35

eto vidis chiara da je to stvarno trudnoca!
super!!!

----------


## Hakya

Evo samo da vam javim meni ovaj put nije uspilo beta 1.2
Upravo prestala s utrogestanima i čekam mengu.
Sada odmor i priprema za 5 mjesec.
Svim čekalicama želim velike bete... a svima koje su trudne čestitam još jednom da koju ne zaboravim pa neću nabrajati.

----------


## Hakya

Pokušavam poslati poruku ali neide....
Samo da javim meni ovaj put nije uspjelo beta 1.2
Sada odmor i priprema za 5 mjesec
Svim čekalicama želim velike bete a svima koje su trudne čestitam od srca

----------


## Strumpfica

Hakya  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ranga

> Pokušavam poslati poruku ali neide....
> Samo da javim meni ovaj put nije uspjelo beta 1.2
> Sada odmor i priprema za 5 mjesec
> Svim čekalicama želim velike bete a svima koje su trudne čestitam od srca


Hakya, baš mi je žao 

kako to da ideš opet tek u 5.mj.?

----------


## tigrical

*ranga* kad ćeš vadit betu?

----------


## ivanova

*pato* cure evo mene. bolje da ne znate sta sam prozivjela u zadnja 2-3 dana ali uglavnom jucer sam zavrsila u bolnici sa hiperstimulacijom! ne mogu se pomaknuti od bolova i uzasnu mucninu sam imala.
al eto u svemu tome ima i nesto dobro jer su mi danas,9dnt vadili betu i sad sam saznala da je pozitivna!!! ne znam jos koliko al javim vam cim saznam. u soku sam!!!

----------


## ranga

> *ranga* kad ćeš vadit betu?


mislila sam sutra pa javim što je bilo. tnx što misliš  :Smile:

----------


## Strumpfica

ivanova, to su super vijesti!
nas su upozorili da tjedan dana nakon transfera može doći do hiperstimulacije i da je to dobro tj da to znači da se mrvica primila....isto tako su nam rekli da to možemo probati spriječiti s puno tekućine...ali mi smo te doktore prije transfera ispitali vjerojatno više nego bi ih ikoji policajac ispitao....

----------


## Pato

Ivanova, tako mi je drago!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
od srca čestitam tebi i tm!
uživajte u najljepšem poklonu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pato

Hakya, jako mi je žao... drži se... :Love:

----------


## Pato

kod mene krenula ona tupa menstrualna bol u trbuhu i križima... :Sad:

----------


## anabanana

Hayka, zao mi je  :Sad: 
Ivanova, cestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## ivanova

hvala vam cure puno! samo je problem u tome sto sam puna puna tekucine,ma trbuh mi je ko da sam 4 mj trudna pa me sestra sad bas uplasila,vidjet cu ujutro sta kaze dr. ta se hiperstimulacija i pojacala jer pijem dosta tekucine a ne mogu ju izmokrit

----------


## Gabi25

ivanova žao mi je zbog hiperstimulacije ali čestitam na trudnoći!!!!!
hayka žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Pato

Ivanova, nadam se da će hiperstimulacija što prije proći da možeš u miru uživati.

Curicama koje dans vade betu želim puno puno srećice!

Meni danas 7dnt3d; jučer navečer krenuli svi simptomi M; tupa bol u trbuhu, veća vlažnost, jaka bol u križima, ma baš sve ko kod M  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Strumpfica

Ja osjećam neki pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha, ko da sam radila  trbušnjake, čudno
8dnt5d

Pato, ona infekcija je zaliječena?

----------


## zedra

Strumfice, jel imaš ti zamrznutih embrija?

----------


## Pato

Strumpfica, hvala na brizi, evo situacija sa upalom je puno bolja. više nema bolova, ali jako pazim da sam stalno u toplome i pijem puno tekućine.
Ivanova i još netko je pisao da su imale kao muskulfiber trbušnih mišića i to se na kraju pokazao kao dobar simptom...

----------


## bebach

*chiara* čestitam  :Very Happy: 
*ivanova* čestitke i tebi  :Very Happy:  , i puno vibricada se što prije riješi ta hs! 
*Hayka*  :Sad:  drž se!  :Love: 

vibr vibr svim čekalicama bete!!! :Heart:

----------


## Strumpfica

> Strumfice, jel imaš ti zamrznutih embrija?


Nisam još dobila nikakvu službenu potvrdu ali na razgovoru su rekli da će ih odmah zamrznuti mislim 5 ili 6 i da s još 5 čekaju idući dan.
Al dok to ne dobijem to crno na bijelo...

----------


## zedra

> Nisam još dobila nikakvu službenu potvrdu ali na razgovoru su rekli da će ih odmah zamrznuti mislim 5 ili 6 i da s još 5 čekaju idući dan.
> Al dok to ne dobijem to crno na bijelo...


 :Shock:  :Shock:  ma odlicno, pa ti ne moraš drhtati nad ovom betom uopće!!

----------


## Strumpfica

Naravno da moram brinuti za betu, ja bi najradije da uspije ovo sad, da ne moramo uskoro opet u MB, da ne moram opet žicati bolovanje, da se ne moram opet šopati lijekovima, da ne moram opet prolaziti ovo čekanje i iščekivanje.....

----------


## jecaneca

Djevojke,meni je danas 9. dan od ET  i radila sam jutos test koji je pokazao jedva,jedva vidljivu 2. crtu 
Da li to moze biti od stimulacije ili necega drugog ili je to trudnoca???
Da li je imala neka takvo iskustvo?

----------


## Pato

druga crta na testu 9.dnt meni zvuči jako dobro... držim fige!

----------


## zedra

> Naravno da moram brinuti za betu, ja bi najradije da uspije ovo sad, da ne moramo uskoro opet u MB, da ne moram opet žicati bolovanje, da se ne moram opet šopati lijekovima, da ne moram opet prolaziti ovo čekanje i iščekivanje.....


A Strumfice, nisam mislila doslovno, sorry. Htjela sam samo reći da stimulirani postupak s toliko smrznutih blastica rezultira u preko 70% trudnoćom. I za FET ti nema lijekova, ev. Estrofem i Utrogestan. Ja ti želim više od svega da ti sada beta bude do neba!!!  :Love:

----------


## zedra

> Djevojke,meni je danas 9. dan od ET i radila sam jutos test koji je pokazao jedva,jedva vidljivu 2. crtu 
> Da li to moze biti od stimulacije ili necega drugog ili je to trudnoca???
> Da li je imala neka takvo iskustvo?


Pa to je jako dobro, nema lažno pozitivnih testova. A ET je bio koji dan nakon punkcije?

----------


## jecaneca

05.12. je bila punkcija,a 08. 12. ET

----------


## ranga

evo, samo da javim, danas vadila betu - 0.100  :Sad:

----------


## zedra

> 05.12. je bila punkcija,a 08. 12. ET


A jesi primila Choragon, Brevactid ili nešto od b-hcg bustera nakon ET? Ako nisi, onda je to T, treba samo pratiti duplanje!

----------


## zedra

ranga, draga, žao mi je!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mala bu

*jecaneca*-mislim da je to TO...nema kaj drugo biti...čestitam!!!
*ranga*-baš mi je žaoooo....
*čekalice bete*,gdje ste???javite se....dotad,šaljem vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
meni danas 9dnt5d....još malo....

----------


## Pato

ranga, žao mi je... :Crying or Very sad:  držite se  :Love:

----------


## sara38

*Ranga* žao mi je  :Love: .

----------


## jecaneca

Poslije transfera nisam nista primala (koliko ja znam) samo utrogestan vaginalno 3x2

----------


## zedra

Jecaneca, to je to, kinki ti je imqala poz. test 9. dnt i trudna je, ona je i betu vadila isti dan, mislim da je bila 76..
sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mala bu

curkeeee,gdje ste više s tim betama???mi čakamo s vama....
još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*gabi 25*-jel skupljaš hrabrost za sutra? :Shock: 
ja se spremam polako... :Yes:  :Yes: pa šta bude... :Grin:

----------


## jecaneca

hvala,zedra, sad sam iscitala o kinki...super...

----------


## Strumpfica

> A Strumfice, nisam mislila doslovno, sorry. Htjela sam samo reći da stimulirani postupak s toliko smrznutih blastica rezultira u preko 70% trudnoćom. I za FET ti nema lijekova, ev. Estrofem i Utrogestan. Ja ti želim više od svega da ti sada beta bude do neba!!!



Sve 5, ja pokušavam ne misliti na smrzliće (dok ne dobijem potvrdni papir da li ih je bilo i koliko ih je bilo) i koncentrirati se na ove dvije mrvice koje su u meni  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Moja beta 11dnt  0.8   i sada čekamo da prođu praznici pa po smrznute

pusa svima

----------


## 2hope

drage moje evo da se i ja javim malo
naravno opet neke muke
danas mi je 7dnt 3-dnevnih zametaka(2) i imam neko smeđe do lagano krvavo brljavljenje (sorryte na opisu)
betu vadim 23.12, punkcija je bila 17dc, 
osim što se nadam da se radi o implataciji, moja redovna M bi trebala biti u nedjelju ali se nadam da je sve nekako pomaknuto zbog kasne punkcije.
Što mislit, jel imao netko nešto slično...?

----------


## zedra

2hope, nisam imala takvo iskustvo, ali ~~~~~~~~do neba da je implantacija!!  :Heart:  chiara je imala to smeđe brljanje od 6dnt 5 dan pa je 8 dnt vadila betu koja je oko 180 ili tako nekako..Znaci njoj je pocelo 1 dan kasnije nakon punkcije nego tebi. Nadam se istom scenariju i kod tebe...i nekako je rano za mengu 10 dnp.

----------


## modesty4

2hope ja sam imala punkciju 17 dan i počelo mi je brljavljenje 9dnt (transfer bio 3 dan) i svi su rekli da to nije dobro, da je prekasno za implantaciju. Nakon 2 dana je prestalo i u tom postupku ostala sam trudna, tako da se nemoj uzrujavati, idi dan po dan, jer sve smo mi različite u simptomima i mislim da nitko iz njih ne može isčitati trudnoću, već se strpi do bete!

----------


## Hakya

Ranga žao mi je :Love: 
Neznam tako su mi rekle cure koje su bile samnom da mogu tek za 6 mjeseci ponovno jer sam primala menopure i decapeptil.
Šta vi cure mislite kad bi mogla najranije ići u proces ponovno?
Još mi nema menge... dali da se zabrinjavam ili ne?
Jućer sam prestala s utrogestanima, za koliko dana bi trebala dobiti i šta da radim ako nedobijem u roku od tjedan dana?

----------


## matahari

meni obično prođe 2-3 dana od zadnjeg utrogestana do menge. ako ne dođe, a doći će, ginekologu!

QUOTE=Hakya;1772039]Ranga žao mi je :Love: 
Neznam tako su mi rekle cure koje su bile samnom da mogu tek za 6 mjeseci ponovno jer sam primala menopure i decapeptil.
Šta vi cure mislite kad bi mogla najranije ići u proces ponovno?
Još mi nema menge... dali da se zabrinjavam ili ne?
Jućer sam prestala s utrogestanima, za koliko dana bi trebala dobiti i šta da radim ako nedobijem u roku od tjedan dana?[/QUOTE]

----------


## mirna26

linalena....žao mi je da nije uspjelo draga ovaj put....držim ti fige za smrznute js.....pa šta bude...nemoj očajavati...jednom ćemo već uspjeti... :Love:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## 2hope

hvala na odgovoru
nekako sam bila mirna do danas, a sada  :Sad:  

draga *chiara* čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## ranga

> Ranga žao mi je
> Neznam tako su mi rekle cure koje su bile samnom da mogu tek za 6 mjeseci ponovno jer sam primala menopure i decapeptil.
> Šta vi cure mislite kad bi mogla najranije ići u proces ponovno?
> Još mi nema menge... dali da se zabrinjavam ili ne?
> Jućer sam prestala s utrogestanima, za koliko dana bi trebala dobiti i šta da radim ako nedobijem u roku od tjedan dana?



tako sam i ja mislila, i isto sam bila u dugom, decapept. i menopuri, pa su mi  napisali da se javim već u 2.mj., znači postupak bi mogao biti u 3.mj. meni se to čini čak i dosta brzo jer sam i ja čula da treba oko 6 mj da se tijelo odmori nakon stimulacije.

----------


## ivanova

> Ja osjećam neki pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha, ko da sam radila  trbušnjake, čudno
> 8dnt5d


joj ne zelim te plasiti ali tako je i moja muka pocela!
evo danas nije bilo druge nego su mi radili punkciju te vode iz trbusnje supljine i izvadili skoro 2 litre.
al sad mi je kao malo bolje,mada mi nije trbuh puno splasnuo.al rekli su mi da mi je beta jucer 9dnt bila 194!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pato

Ivanova beta je prekrasna! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
vjerujem da se uz takvu betu lakše podnose ove peripetije sa HS...

----------


## zedra

ivanova, imaš pp

----------


## ivanova

[QUOTE=zedra;1772114]ivanova, imaš pp[/QUOTE
i ti :Yes: 
hvala ti *patek* moj i ne odustaj!!! :Love:

----------


## Pato

Draga moja *Ivanova,* javljaj nam se da znamo kako si i koliko vas je!
ja, naravno navijam za dvojke  :Wink: 
želim vam da sve bude u najboljem redu i da uživate u zasluženoj srećici!
šaljem ti veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## Strumpfica

ivanova ja se nadam da neću doći u HS (iako HS=trudnoća...). 
srećom još uvijek uspijevam višak tekućine pomokriti i i dalje puno  pijem (nadam se) i vjerujem da će mi to koristiti, a trbuh tj donje  trbušnjake osjećam nakon što sam malo duže na nogama (sat-dva). kad  ležim mi se čini da sam oK  :Smile: 

U kojoj bolnici si završila? 
Ma to bu ti sve OK, beta ti je super, drš se, nadam se da će ti brzo prestati bolovi!

----------


## kinki

> Djevojke,meni je danas 9. dan od ET  i radila sam jutos test koji je pokazao jedva,jedva vidljivu 2. crtu 
> Da li to moze biti od stimulacije ili necega drugog ili je to trudnoca???
> Da li je imala neka takvo iskustvo?


 Tako je i meni bilo, 9. dan nakon transfera :Smile: ))  Tu večer beta 71,  za dva dana 149 a za još 4-1460!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jedino ako si nakon transfera primala štopericu moglo bi ti bit lažno pozitivno.

----------


## ivanova

u petrovoj. meni ne daju puno piti bas zato sto mi se sve zadrzava. jucer su mi osim te punkcije dali i inekciju za izmokravanje. betu ponavljam tek u pon. do tad lezim i do wc-a,ne mogu se uopce uspraviti dok hodam. als vi kazu da ce to sve biti ok,jedva cekam da prođe.

----------


## Pato

Curice, samo da vas pozdravim.
Uživajte u zimskoj idili i mazite bušice.
Betalicama želim puno sreće i nek nas razvesele velikim brojčicama!
 :Kiss:

----------


## Strumpfica

9dnt5d
danas su me opet počeli boliti jajnici...grr...točno kak je doktorica  predvidjela da će se napuniti s krvi
odustajem od bilo kakvih šetajućih egzibicija i vraćam se u horizontalu, kad ležim mi je  OK

----------


## jecaneca

> Tako je i meni bilo, 9. dan nakon transfera))  Tu večer beta 71,  za dva dana 149 a za još 4-1460!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jedino ako si nakon transfera primala štopericu moglo bi ti bit lažno pozitivno.


Nisam primila nikakvu inekciju,koliko ja znam,majku mu. Danas mi je 10. dan od ET i dala sam krv za betu. javice mi oko 17h. Znaci ako je oko 70, onda je o.k. javicu vam...

----------


## chiara

drage moje nisam vas zaboravila...nego sam napokon išla kući...pa sam bila u gužvi zadnja dva dana...
sada sam mirna jer moja beta 10dnt iznosi visokih 479,60.....sada mogu reći da vjerujem da sam trudna...

svim ostalim čekalicama jako držim fige i želim svu sreću...
a ovima koje nisu uspjele želim da se drže napune energijom i u nove pobjede...
ja se super osjećam ono brljavljene je prestalo napokon još jučer...ali mučninu imam već dva dana po cijeli dan čak i ponoći me probudi ali ne povraćam nego me tako mući...ma slatke su to muke proći će....sada jedva čekam prvi ultrazvuk da vidim jel kuca jedno ili dva mamina srca....

ajde cure javljajte bete...jedva čekam

p.s. kada se po pravilu ide na prvi ultrazvuk?

----------


## jecaneca

brine me temperatura 37 sa 5 i braon iscijedak koji je krenuo sinoc...

----------


## zedra

chiara  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

chiara ma bravo za prekrasnu betu :Very Happy: 
to su sigurno :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Strumpfica

chiara  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AnneMary

> brine me temperatura 37 sa 5 i braon iscijedak koji je krenuo sinoc...


povišena temperatura je normalna u trudnoći.
ja sam stalno imala 37,5.
a iscjedak ako je smeđi nije zabrinjavajući, možda je od implatacije ili nekakav hematomić.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu!

----------


## Hakya

Linalena žao mi je :Love: 
Chiara čestitam na beti :Klap: 
Svim čekalicama želim velike lijepe trocifrene bete :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pato

chiara, prekrasna beta! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
jacaneca, držim fige za veliku betu!

----------


## mala bu

curke,evo da si ja javim...nisam izdržala do pon...prijavljujem betu-126,2 10dnt....u pon ponavljam...
ostalim suborkama,čekalicama bete šaljem punoooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~..  ..

----------


## chiara

> curke,evo da si ja javim...nisam izdržala do pon...prijavljujem betu-126,2 10dnt....u pon ponavljam...
> ostalim suborkama,čekalicama bete šaljem punoooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~..  ..


čestitam...super....krenule lijepe Božićne bete....
hvala vam na čestitkama...
Gabi 25 jesi vadila betu??????

----------


## Gabi25

chiara u ponedjeljak ću  :Smile: 
mala bu čestitam, krasne bete!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pato

mala bu, prekrasna beta!  :Very Happy: 
od srca čestitam!

----------


## jecaneca

beta 10.dan od ET je 66,3 i dalje mi ide malo braonkasto i umesto utrogestan 3x2 vaginalno dobila sam da pijemutrogestan 4x2 oralno.

----------


## Pato

jacaneca, od srca čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

Gabi draga iako u zadnje vrijeme nisam često na forumu, iz prikrajka svaki dan pogledam dali ima veselih i ljepih vijesti kod tebe....šaljem ti puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu  :Love:

----------


## mala bu

*gabi25*-držim fige za pon....malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~javi kako je prošlo....

----------


## GIZMOS

> beta 10.dan od ET je 66,3 i dalje mi ide malo braonkasto i umesto utrogestan 3x2 vaginalno dobila sam da pijemutrogestan 4x2 oralno.


Mala bu i jecaneca, čestitam Vam od srca! Prekjučer je krenuo jedan niz negativnih beta, pa su nas ove vaše jako obradovale!

Stavila bi Vas na odbrojavanje, na našu listu trudnica ali mi fale podaci o postupku (koji je to postupak i kakav, koji postupci su bili prije, gdje je postupak odrađen...)

----------


## legal alien

Mala bu i jecaneca cestitam!!!

Danas 6dnt3d. Da budem iskrena osjecam se kao pred M vec dva dana. Neka tupa bol dole i tu i tamo me bocne desni jajnik s kojeg su mi skinuli 3js. I da mood swings naravno. Jedan trenutak sam super pozitivna drugi je vec kraj svijeta jer cu dobiti uskoro. I tako... up&down 

Drzite se drage cure i zene ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Drage moje suborke, ja sam vam jučer dobila svoja 3 podstanara (ET 5 dan, zametak cc) beta nam je 30.12....novogodišnja!!!

Ne znam zašto ja uopće nemam nikakav osjećaj da su moji podstanari u pupici...jel se to nekome već događalo.....nisam valjda luda ... ovakva hladna...baš sama sebi idem na živce  :Sad:

----------


## Huljica

*Chiara,Mala Bu,Jacenca*ČESTITAM!!!!! Prekrasne bete!!
*Iva Mia*,nisi luda,ni hladna...sve je to normalno! Nisi na botun pa da se samo uključiš u novonastalo stanje...sve će to doći na svoje,ako se tvoje male mrvice ulove za mamicu,stići će osjećaji!!!

----------


## Gaga76

Drage cure, čestitke svim pozitivnim betama ! Nažalost ja moju nisam ni dočekala. Danas je došla "vještica". Osjećam ako ništa olakšanje jer me čekanje već izludilo...a isplakala sam se već prije nekoliko dana kada se pojavila velika bol u jajanicima i odmah sam pomislila da niti ovaj put nemam sreće. Sada malo odmora od 6.mjeseci, pa idemo dalje...

----------


## mala bu

*GIZMOS*-ovo mi je 3.postupak-ICSI,SD,Dr. B....1.je bio IVF/ICSI u Petrovoj 9.mj.2008.-prokrvarila prije bete...2.IVF/ICSI na SD-u kod Dr.B-1.mj.2009.-uspješan,mamino zlato :Smile: ))))
*legal alien*-meni ti simptomi dobro zvuče....podrška~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*gabi25* za sutra--~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 2hope

ja moram nažalost prijaviti da se ovo moje brljanje nažalost pretvorilo u pravu M
ovo je prvi puta da se to dogodilo pod utrogeastanima, tako rano i 
da nisam uopće dočekal betu
ali ovaj puta nismo uspjeli neki drugi puta se nadamo braci ili seki

svim novim trudnicama čestitke i mirnu trudnoću želim, 
čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
prvim uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strumpfica

Tri podstanara, krasno! Meni su vratili dva, isto ništa nisam osjećala sve do prije neki dan...beta 22.12..pa ne znam jel to dobro ili loše...ništa ne brini, bar te ništa ne boli!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Tri podstanara, krasno! Meni su vratili dva, isto ništa nisam osjećala sve do prije neki dan...beta 22.12..pa ne znam jel to dobro ili loše...ništa ne brini, bar te ništa ne boli!


Osjećam ti ja jajnike, onak lagano bockanje...al ništa strašno....samo što sam emotivno totalno pusta....kao ono nije me briga...jel mi vjeruješ sa se sama sebi gadim  :Sad:

----------


## Strumpfica

Svaka ti čast ako uspiješ ostati cool do bete!

----------


## Pato

Gaga76 i 2hope, žao mi je... :Crying or Very sad: 
držite se cure  :Love:

----------


## ana 03

Bab? gdje si-nekako ili sam te preskolčila ili nam se nisi javila?

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure zao mi je  :Love: 



iva-mia  jesu to vratili 3 blastice  ili?  :Very Happy:  sretno   draga  , nek uđes  u Novu Godinu trudna  i  sretna !!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> cure zao mi je 
> 
> 
> 
> iva-mia jesu to vratili 3 blastice ili?  sretno draga , nek uđes u Novu Godinu trudna i sretna !!


 


3cc...mazimo se i brojimo dane do bete ....pusu ti veeeliku šaljemo

----------


## mala bu

evo me,curke...potvrđeno-jučer plusić na testu,danas 2.beta-333,7...12dnt...1.bila 10dnt-126,2.... :Very Happy: 
ostale čekalice....SRETNO~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> evo me,curke...potvrđeno-jučer plusić na testu,danas 2.beta-333,7...12dnt...1.bila 10dnt-126,2....
> ostale čekalice....SRETNO~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Čestitaaaaaam....bravoooooo....odlična beta!!!!!

----------


## zeljana

> evo me,curke...potvrđeno-jučer plusić na testu,danas 2.beta-333,7...12dnt...1.bila 10dnt-126,2....
> ostale čekalice....SRETNO~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


čestitam !!!!
Ostalim čekalicama puno sreće i vibram za vas ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strumpfica

12dnt5d
beta=760,7
 :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> 12dnt5d
> beta=760,7


Čestitaaaaaaaaaaaaaam.... :Smile:

----------


## zedra

strumfice, imaš pp

----------


## chiara

strumpica bravo........jako sam sretna i za tebe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ajmo cure javljajte nam bete....

----------


## Sela

*Strumfica* bravo!!

----------


## Snekica

*Loks* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!!!
*Bebach* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trocifrenu betuuuuurinu!!!
*Svim tužnicama* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bolju 2011.! 
*Svim sretnicama i novopečenim mamicama*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~prekrasne blagdane!
Pozz iz zaleđa!

----------


## snow.ml

evo da se i ja javima...potpis sve govori... :Grin: 

ova dva dana sam napuhana i sve me boli da jedva dođem do WC-a...crni mi se pred očima tako da baš moram oprezno...
doktor je rekao da obavezno mirujem i nisam primila onu drugu inekciju...nadam se da to neće utjecati na daljnje razvijanje u stomaku...
vidim da ima dosta pozitivnih beta....čestitke svima :Klap: 
a za one kojima ovaj puta nije uspjelo :Love:  :Love:  velike puse :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Čestitke svim trudnicama

----------


## bebach

čestitke od  :Heart:  svim novim trudničicama - *chiara, štrumfica,mala bu,jecaneca* i svim ostalima koje nisam nabrojila!!! :Very Happy: 
svim tužnicama veliki  :Love:  i  :Kiss: 
*Snekici* dragoj veeeeliki  :Kiss: 
*svim čekalicama bete* puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~ za velike tete bete!!!

----------


## mei

strumpfica jesi ti imala normalan rad crijeva sve do bete...

----------


## kety28

*Strumpfica čestitam !!!*

----------


## Strumpfica

> strumpfica jesi ti imala normalan rad crijeva sve do bete...


 pa baš i ne, malo je u redu, malo nije u redu, sve bolove koje sam osjećala i još uvijek osjećam pripisujem crijevima, do sad se ispostavilo da su ona svaki put bila problematična....

rekla je sestra da jedemo suhe šljive i da ne pijemo čaj od sene za crijeva

----------


## mei

ja u petak vadim betu...a isto mi je tako s crijevima citav postupak...nikakve druge simptome nemam osim sto me bradavice svrbe. ostalo pripisujem utrogestanima.vratili su mi 2 embrija. jedan je 8-stanicni i jedan 10-stanicni. biolog mi daje velike sanse jer sam mlada. ali ja vjerujem samo velikoj beti....

----------


## mei

Meni su vratili 2 embrija, jedan 8-stanicni i 10-stanicni 3.dan. sto se crijeva tice nemogu se pozalit,bitno da nema zatvora.pa sam se bojala da ako nema zatvora da mi je menga zagarantirana. u  petak vadim betu 11dnt

----------


## dani39

evo i mene na ovoj temi   :Very Happy: ,jučer bio transfer a beta 05.01.

~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama bete 

i posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~ novim trudnicama

----------


## legal alien

koje grozno kisno jutro na jugu. moj drugi IVF zavrsava neslavno  :Crying or Very sad: 10dnt3d test negativan :Crying or Very sad:  , prestajem s utrogestanom i cekam M

svim cekalicama bete zelim veeelike brojeve

btw jeste li vidjeli ovaj link sa slobodne, cool  :Zaljubljen: 
http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spli...7/Default.aspx

----------


## mia74

*Legal alien*,nemoj još prestat sa Utrogestanima..meni je test bio 11.dan jedva pozitivan..na kraju i beta pozitivna..tako da ti je sigurno prerano za bilo kakve zaključke-jel,negativne zaključke!!!
Malo se još strpi....

----------


## Strumpfica

Legal alien, nikako ne prestajati s utrogestanima prije nego što napraviš betu iz krvi. testovi mogu dati lažne rezultate, pogotovo ako se rade tako rano

----------


## mayica01

> koje grozno kisno jutro na jugu. moj drugi IVF zavrsava neslavno 10dnt3d test negativan , prestajem s utrogestanom i cekam M
> 
> svim cekalicama bete zelim veeelike brojeve
> 
> btw jeste li vidjeli ovaj link sa slobodne, cool 
> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spli...7/Default.aspx


ne prestaj sa utrogestanima..radila sam test 10dnt 5d i bio je negativan,tj dana nakon toga beta itekako pozitivna..zato samo nastavi..

----------


## legal alien

:Zaljubljen:  hvala vam cure. sad jurim kuci s posla i stavljam utrogestan sto prije. mozda jos ima nade  :Zaljubljen:  mozda je moje tijelo jednostavno u slow motionu pa sve to malo sporije... nada umire posljednja!

previse sam nestrpljiva. grozna osobina. vidim tako visoke bete i onda pomislim pa meni mora biti vise od 20 10dnt3d i zato napravim test i  padnem u crnjak. aaa luda glava

jos jednom hvala mayica01, strumfica, mia74

----------


## inna28

Pozdrav svima,danas mi je 9.dt (blastice),stomak me boli kao da ću dobiti...ubija me ova neizvjesnost.Šta mislite kad bi mogla napraviti test?Beta mi je tek 30.12.

----------


## mare41

inna28, može test i sutra (ili prekosutra), a beta u ponedjeljak, radi se o blasticama pa može tako rano, a trudnice kažu da ih je tako bolilo, sretno!

----------


## zeljana

Strumpfetice cestitam!!!!
Svim cekalicama ~~~~

----------


## aslan

inna 28 drzim fige za veliku betu, i ja u pon idem vadit a bit ce mi 9dpt blastica! (znam da je rano ali ja ne znam ni kako cu pon docekat!!!)
isto me boli trbuh kao da cu svaki tren dobiti mengu,tako vec od 2dpt!

----------


## inna28

Držim ti fige.......ja ću prvo napraviti test,što se tiče bete probat ću izdržati još koji dan...pa kolikom uspijem :Smile: sreeetno svima!

----------


## bebach

12dnt 5d beta= 254,2  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Huljica

*Bebach*,Znala sam da ćeš ti ostat trudna...još onog dana dok smo ležale nakon transfera,vjerovala ti to ili ne!!!! I nek ti i trudnoća bude lipa baš kao ova beta!!!

----------


## kerolajn5

sretan vam svima Božić i da nova godina bude prepuna velikih beta i malih bebica  :Smile:  ja sam u isčekivanju svoje bete koju bi trebala vaditi 1.1 ,, to će mi biti 12dnt4d valda ću se moći strpiti do 3.1 ako ne procurim prije,, (vraćeno1 8st,1 6st,1 cc) ima svega tako da se iskreno nadam da će se bar 1 čvrsto primiti..   3dt mi se stomak napuhao kao balon ,,bolovi su bili posvuda u trbuhu nisam mogla hodati uspravno mislim da je bio hs .. sutradan tj jučer malo lakše al sam bila kao na drogama nekim glava mi sama padala ,,prikovana za krevet,samo bi spavala ,, danas 5dan jutros neki lagani bolovi kao kod menze vrlo kratko trajali..1min i evo sad odmaram pijem kavu .. drugih simptoma nemam,,osim (.) (.) tvrde su kao kamen i bolne ,,i dotući će me utrogestani nemogu nikako na wc ,užas! eto moje priče  :Wink: )

----------


## snow.ml

dragim forumašicama sretan i blagoslovljen Božić!!!

želim Vam što više pozitivnih beta i uspješnih trudnoća!!!

pusa svima!!!

----------


## inna28

Sretan Božić svima!!!
Danas sam napravila test-10dnt i negativan je ,ne moram vam reći u kakvom sam stanju...jesam možda rano napravila?Svakako planiram čekati betu(30.12.)u komi sam.... :Sad:

----------


## snow.ml

> Sretan Božić svima!!!
> Danas sam napravila test-10dnt i negativan je ,ne moram vam reći u kakvom sam stanju...jesam možda rano napravila?Svakako planiram čekati betu(30.12.)u komi sam....


ina to ne mora ništa značiti...meni bi dr.L. rekao da test nikad nije mjerilo..samo krv...zato glavu gore i nadaj se najboljem...

ja ni ne pomišljam raditi test, premda nisam primila ni danas inekciju...meni je stomak toliko napuhan da se ne mogu ispraviti...nikako da malo splasne...zakovana sam za krevet...jedino pozitivno u tome svemu je redovna stolica svaki dan , točna kao švicarski sat!!!

----------


## inna28

Ma znam,ali budući da mi je transfer bio 5.dan,mislim da bi trebalo već pokazati..vidjet ćemo
Jesi ti onda primila samo jednu injekciju?Bit će to sve ok.i meni je bio napuhan pa se sve smirilo...samo miruj

----------


## kerolajn5

> ina to ne mora ništa značiti...meni bi dr.L. rekao da test nikad nije mjerilo..samo krv...zato glavu gore i nadaj se najboljem...
> 
> ja ni ne pomišljam raditi test, premda nisam primila ni danas inekciju...meni je stomak toliko napuhan da se ne mogu ispraviti...nikako da malo splasne...zakovana sam za krevet...jedino pozitivno u tome svemu je redovna stolica svaki dan , točna kao švicarski sat!!!


i meni je 4 i 5 dpt stomak bio toliko napuhan tvrd i bolan posvuda užas..  .. pij puno vode meni je pomoglo .. danas 6dpt cijelo prije podne i noćas me malo boluckao kao da trebam dobiti m al onako blago ..nadam se da neće doći ,,

----------


## aslan

kerolajn5 mene tako trbuh boli od 2dpt i evo sutra je 10dpt jos nisam dobila  :Smile:  a svaki dan sam mislila evo vjestica stize jer me boli identicno kao pred menstruaciju, sutra vadim betu ne mogu vise cekat..... a i zelim izvaditi betu prije nego vjestica dodje (ako ce uopce doci) jer nemam snage vise izdrzati onaj osjecaj kad ugledam crveno.... fuj!!! drzite fige.....

----------


## zeljana

Cure samo pozitivno razmisljajte!! I ja sam imala osjecaj kao da cu svaki dan dobiti, a u potpisu se vidi ....Puno tecnosti, kompot od sljiva za probavu.
Svima ~~~~~~~ i Sretan Bozic

----------


## kerolajn5

aslan držim fige za veliku betu !!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~    baš sam maloprije na f od sv duha napisala da mi je teško povjerovati u taj osjećaj da boli slično kao kad trebaš dobiti,,, željana hvala što si me malo utješila ipak mislim da je vještici prerano da dođe

----------


## kinki

> Sretan Božić svima!!!
> Danas sam napravila test-10dnt i negativan je ,ne moram vam reći u kakvom sam stanju...jesam možda rano napravila?Svakako planiram čekati betu(30.12.)u komi sam....


 Ajme draga, žao mi je.  Obzirom da ti je et bio 5. dan od punkcije,  teško da ti test ne bi sad pokazao bar blijedu crtu-ali moguće je!!!Meni je pokazao 9. dan nakon transfera 3. dan.  Al znam dosta žena kojima test ne pokaže a beta bude pozitivna,  nadam se da je kod tebe taj slučaj!!!

----------


## kerolajn5

aslan .... beta?????????????????

----------


## aslan

beta 26,9..... jako sam zabrinuta....evo ne mogu da se ne rasplacem jer je to jako malo. danas mi je 10dnt blastica.....

----------


## zedra

aslan, nema plakanja dok je ne ponoviš za 48 sati!!
~~~~~~~vibram da bude velika....

----------


## kerolajn5

> beta 26,9..... jako sam zabrinuta....evo ne mogu da se ne rasplacem jer je to jako malo. danas mi je 10dnt blastica.....


vjerovatno je bila kasnija implatacija ,,, znam da si zabrinuta jer i ja bi bila al postoji puno sretnih priča koje su započele sa niskim betama i lijepo završile evo i tebi jedna molitvica ako želiš probaj..http://http://www.molitve.info/index...nemoguaeg.html :Love:

----------


## aslan

cure hvala vam na podrsci, test na trudnocu je pozitivan, blijeda crta ali je tu. ponavljam betu hcg u srijedu. dr kaze da mi sad ne moze nista reci jer moguce da je i od injekcija a i moguce da je trudnoca....o Boze! brevactid sam primila prije punih pet dana pa sam mislila da je "ispario" inace je bio od 1500. grudi me jako bole i jos uvijek mi se tokom dana u par navrata pojavljuju predmenstrualni grcevi. jedva cekam srijedu... mada se ne nadam puno jer ipak su blastice bile pa sam mislila da bi zbog toga i razina bete trebala biti malo veca a ona je manja nego normalno.

----------


## kinki

> cure hvala vam na podrsci, test na trudnocu je pozitivan, blijeda crta ali je tu. ponavljam betu hcg u srijedu. dr kaze da mi sad ne moze nista reci jer moguce da je i od injekcija a i moguce da je trudnoca....o Boze! brevactid sam primila prije punih pet dana pa sam mislila da je "ispario" inace je bio od 1500. grudi me jako bole i jos uvijek mi se tokom dana u par navrata pojavljuju predmenstrualni grcevi. jedva cekam srijedu... mada se ne nadam puno jer ipak su blastice bile pa sam mislila da bi zbog toga i razina bete trebala biti malo veca a ona je manja nego normalno.


 Ali stalno čitam kako test detektira betu tek na 70???Možda su ti krivo nalaz napisali?  Jel moguće da test detektira betu 26-mislim da nije.  Meni je bila 71 kad se pokazala jako blijeda druga crta!!!  Smiri se i vidi preksutra šta će bit,  ja virujen da će bit ok!!!

----------


## aslan

sutra ujutro cu ponovit test na jutarnji urin pa ako je od injekcije k vragu ne bi sutra valjda trebo biti pozitivan...ako bude ima nade....

----------


## Pinky

> Ali stalno čitam kako test detektira betu tek na 70???Možda su ti krivo nalaz napisali?  Jel moguće da test detektira betu 26-mislim da nije.  Meni je bila 71 kad se pokazala jako blijeda druga crta!!!  Smiri se i vidi preksutra šta će bit,  ja virujen da će bit ok!!!


test detektira betu 25. većina njih. nisam čula za testove koji su "baždareni" na betu 70.
aslan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kinki

> test detektira betu 25. većina njih. nisam čula za testove koji su "baždareni" na betu 70.
> aslan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Pih, onda san mogla pišat test već 8. dan nakon et hihihihi!

----------


## aslan

test ponovljen-dvije crtice,doduse jedna blijeda blijeda....,zbunjena i nestrpljiva.samo da docekam sutra da idem vaditi betu...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> test ponovljen-dvije crtice,doduse jedna blijeda blijeda....,zbunjena i nestrpljiva.samo da docekam sutra da idem vaditi betu...


Aslan sorry, a kada si imala ET???

----------


## aslan

et bio 18.12. znaci jucer je bio 10dnt 3 blastice a beta 26,99. znam da je mala beta ali hvatam se za slamku spasa pa jos sutra idem ponovit betu.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> et bio 18.12. znaci jucer je bio 10dnt 3 blastice a beta 26,99. znam da je mala beta ali hvatam se za slamku spasa pa jos sutra idem ponovit betu.


i ja sam imala isto ET 18.12....ja čekam četvrtak pa da vidimo jesmo li ovaj put osvojili božićni bingo...svakako sretno  :Smile:

----------


## aslan

ma i ja sam trebala u petak vaditi betu ali neki vrag mi nije dao mira jer se osjecam vec danima kao da cu na momente dobit mengu. drzim fige i javim se sutra...

----------


## ivanova

> et bio 18.12. znaci jucer je bio 10dnt 3 blastice a beta 26,99. znam da je mala beta ali hvatam se za slamku spasa pa jos sutra idem ponovit betu.


mozda je bila kasna implantacija,zadnji tren se jdena odlucila primiti!
a jesi primala onu neku inekciju poslije transfera?

----------


## aslan

primala sam ju 23.12. znaci prije 6 dana, brevactid 1500. mislite da je od nje?...

----------


## aslan

sad sam nasla clanak o beti hcg gdje pise da je prosjecna vrijednost bete 10 dana nakon oplodnje 25, 12 dana nakon oplodnje 50 a 14 dana nakon oplodnje beta je 100. postoji tracak nade.... Bozic je pa se dogodi mozda neko cudo!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Aslan ne znam jesi ti to dobro sebi protumačila 10. dan poslije oplodnje je beta 25, to bi značilo ko da si 5 dan nakon transfera vadila betu ako ti je transfer bio 5.dan nakon oplodnje, može ti bit da ta vrijednost i od brevitacida njemu treba nekih 5 dana da se izluči, ali da mi tu ne nagađamo izvadi ti betu ponovo i do tad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se ipak desi čudo

----------


## ivanova

> primala sam ju 23.12. znaci prije 6 dana, brevactid 1500. mislite da je od nje?...


ja ti nemam pojma o tome jer to nikad nisam primila al sam citala da cure pisu da treba 5-6 dana da izadje iz organizma.
drzim ti najvece figice da je ipak bebac ali malo kasni s betom!

----------


## aslan

> Aslan ne znam jesi ti to dobro sebi protumačila 10. dan poslije oplodnje je beta 25, to bi značilo ko da si 5 dan nakon transfera vadila betu ako ti je transfer bio 5.dan nakon oplodnje, može ti bit da ta vrijednost i od brevitacida njemu treba nekih 5 dana da se izluči, ali da mi tu ne nagađamo izvadi ti betu ponovo i do tad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se ipak desi čudo


u pravu si, a joj sta je tu je sutra javim a do tad cu izluditi....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aslan*, mislim da se 6.dan nakon uzimanja brevactida 1500, beta više ne može detektirati na testu jer padne sigurno na ispod 25. Da li ti je današnja crtica na testu mrvicu tamnija od jučerašnje???

----------


## aslan

ma joj ne znam ni ja vise, imam test od prosle nazalost neuspjele trudnoce koji nisam bacila a radila sam ga na 12dnt i tad mi je beta bila 88,9 e sad kad usporedim ta dva testa kao da mi je crtica ista na oba, a ovaj jucer koji sam radila je mrvicu blijedji plusic od ovog jutros. ili si ja to umisljam ne znam vise ni sama... test koji sam jutros napravila je GraviGnost Mini i pise da reagira na 25 milijedinica. inace to je neki jeftiniji. a ovaj od jucer je skuplji i nije trakica nego bas stapic (intimplus) ali je blijedja crtica. a joj sta ja filozofiram i zamaram vas....sorrry

----------


## AuroraBlu

Zanemari test od prošle trudnoće (i baci ga u smeće). Pitam te za jučerašnji i današnji - ali moraju biti od istog proizvođača. Ako si jutros radila s Gravignost mini testom (koji je inače sasvim ok test, nema veze što je jeftin) kupi još jedan gravignost mini pa vidi je li crtica tamni... ali ionako sutra vadiš novu betu, pa ćeš točnije znati.

----------


## aslan

> Zanemari test od prošle trudnoće (i baci ga u smeće). Pitam te za jučerašnji i današnji - ali moraju biti od istog proizvođača. Ako si jutros radila s Gravignost mini testom (koji je inače sasvim ok test, nema veze što je jeftin) kupi još jedan gravignost mini pa vidi je li crtica tamni... ali ionako sutra vadiš novu betu, pa ćeš točnije znati.


poslije rucka idem po novi test pa cu probat jos jednom.... ova danas je malo tamnija ali nije isti proizvodjac pa cu napravit jos jednom s istim testom. ...

----------


## Malena72

aslan šaljem pozitivne vibrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

evo da vam se malo i ja javim, ovo mi se čini prikladno mjesto i za moje brige  :Smile: 

meni je transfer bio 13.12. ( od 3 dana )  betu vadim tek 03.01.  ali danas sam sa prvim jutarnjim urinom napravila test sa baby chekom i nema crtice nikakve (osim kontrolne) imam probadanja po donjem dijelu trbuha i druge nikakve simptome pa mislim da je moja priča i ovaj put završila  :Sad:     da li to znači da betu netreba ni vadit jer će vjerojatno bit negativna ako čak prije ne dobijem menzis, da li bi do sad već test pokazao trudnoću da ona postoji?

----------


## aleksandraj

Ja bih vadila betu, obavezno

----------


## kerolajn5

> aslan šaljem pozitivne vibrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> evo da vam se malo i ja javim, ovo mi se čini prikladno mjesto i za moje brige 
> 
> meni je transfer bio 13.12. ( od 3 dana )  betu vadim tek 03.01.  ali danas sam sa prvim jutarnjim urinom napravila test sa baby chekom i nema crtice nikakve (osim kontrolne) imam probadanja po donjem dijelu trbuha i druge nikakve simptome pa mislim da je moja priča i ovaj put završila     da li to znači da betu netreba ni vadit jer će vjerojatno bit negativna ako čak prije ne dobijem menzis, da li bi do sad već test pokazao trudnoću da ona postoji?


ako ti je transfer bio 13.12 danas ti je 18dnt  čemu beta tako kasno??

----------


## inna28

> aslan šaljem pozitivne vibrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> evo da vam se malo i ja javim, ovo mi se čini prikladno mjesto i za moje brige 
> 
> meni je transfer bio 13.12. ( od 3 dana )  betu vadim tek 03.01.  ali danas sam sa prvim jutarnjim urinom napravila test sa baby chekom i nema crtice nikakve (osim kontrolne) imam probadanja po donjem dijelu trbuha i druge nikakve simptome pa mislim da je moja priča i ovaj put završila     da li to znači da betu netreba ni vadit jer će vjerojatno bit negativna ako čak prije ne dobijem menzis, da li bi do sad već test pokazao trudnoću da ona postoji?


Malena72,obavezno vadi betu...kod mene je slična situacija,nakon 10 dana radila test i NIŠTA,imam iste simptome kao i ti..sutra vadim betu pa ćemo vidjet......držim ti fige

----------


## ivanova

*aslan* jesii ponovila betu?

----------


## aslan

nazalost lose vijesti.... beta 22,48. opada. dr kaze u petak ponovit ali ja nemam snage vise ovoga puta. molim se za sve cekalice i puno srece vam zelim!!!

----------


## ivanova

:Sad:  bas mi je žao...
znam kako ti je ali brzo ćeš krenuti u nove pobjede!

----------


## Malena72

aleksandraj hvala, napravit ću i betu iako vjerojatno ništa  :Sad: 
kerolajn5 beta je 21 dan od transfera kod mene uvijek jer tako jednostavno dr. kaže...neznam zašto.
inna28 hvala na vibricama i ja držim fige i rukama i nogama da ti bude pozitivna beta sutra  :Smile: 
aslan još nije sve gotovo  :Smile:  znam da te užasno umara to sve, i sama sam u koma situaciji znam da je teško...ali možda na kraju sve ispadne super  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Aslan napravi kako ti je dr. rekao, beta bi trebala padati i doći do nule, nažalost mislim da ti nije  to rekao zato što vjeruje u pozitivan ishod te trudnoće nego se tijelo mora do kraja očistiti, iako je tebi beta mala pa će to vjerojatno otići bez kiretaže.
Tebi :Love:  da sve prođe što prije i bez komplikacija

----------


## kerolajn5

meni danas 10dnt počeo lagani svijtlosmeđi iscjedak ,, sutra ću otići izvaditi betu ,,jel ima netko nekakvo pozitivno iskustvo,,dal da se nadam ?

----------


## aslan

sutra ponovno vadim betu i prvi put bi htjela ugledat nulu jer ne znam kako bi prezivjela jos jednu kiretazu. nadam se da ce sve otici prirodno i da onda mogu nastvit dalje. ovaj test GraviGnost mini nije normalan-beta jucer bila 22 a on i jutros pokazuje dvije crtice.
kerolajn5 naravno da to moze biti pozitivno, razmislaj o najboljem i nadaj se uvijek, nema odustajanja! drzimo ti fige za veliku betu!!!

----------


## Malena72

kerolajn5  :Love:  bit će sve ok. možda si pahuljica radi mjesta  :Smile: 

aslan  :Love:

----------


## Malena72

inna28 jesi radila betu?  držim figice da nam javiš super vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

hvala vam na podršci,5min sam pozitivna 5min u bedu,, znate već kako to ide. nadam se samo da se neće pretvoriti u pravu krv iako nemam nikakve bolove ni naznake da će doći vještica.malo je neki pritisak dolje,al nije kao m..

----------


## inna28

Samo da javim.....BETA 411!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kerolajn5

> Samo da javim.....BETA 411!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


uuuuuu divna beta čestitam :Klap:

----------


## matahari

beta 411, a test neki dan negativan???  :Shock: stvarno za ovaj mpo moraš imati debele živce i puno strpljenja. nema pravila baš za ništa! čestitam draga!

----------


## inna28

Da i ja sam u šoku...stvarno nema pravila.
Želim vam svima sretnu i plodnu 2011.godinu!!!!!!Velika pusa

----------


## Marnie

inna28, čestitam  :Very Happy: !

----------


## mayica01

inna28 cestitam..ali cure stavrno nema pravila i nemojte se vodit za testovima..po ne znam koji put cu napisat da je i meni bio test negativan na 10dt5d a samo 7dana poslje beta je bila 8392...ogromna..

----------


## snow.ml

evo i mene ...imala blagu HS...od nedjelje sam bila u bolnici...ali najvažnije je da je sve u redu...

beta jučer 160...najbolji poklon za Božić...

----------


## zeljana

inna28 cestitam!!!
snow.ml, najgore je proslo..sada uzivaj.
Svima puno pozitivnih beturina u 2011.godini!!!!

----------


## bebach

*inna28 i snow.ml*  čestitke od srca!!! :Very Happy: 

*aslan*  :Love: 

*karolajn* vibram da sve bude ok!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## kerolajn5

čestitam ti snow ,,inna28 također i tebi ,,napokon ste dočekali velike bete i želim vam školsku trudnoću ,,neka sve bude uredu  :Wink:  ..     ja sam svoju betu vadila u petak dobila sam veliku jedinicu ,, nadam se da će ova godina uroditi plodom .. svima ostalima puno sreće u ovoj godini,!!

----------


## Malena72

inna28 od srca čestitam i snow.ml također, želim vam laganu trudnoću i uživajte u svojim trbušćićima  :Zaljubljen: 

kerolajn5 jako mi je žao  :Love: 


Ja sam u silvestarskoj noći počela imati smeđi iscjedak  :Crying or Very sad: 
danas je to svjetlo rozasto..znači krvarim... nažalost očito ništa ni ovaj put...sutra je trebalo vadit betu..ići ću ju izvadit radi formalnosti iako znam da nema smisla i da je nepotrebno...opet dva dana pred betu koju treba ionako čekat 21-22 dana ja prokrvarim.. :Crying or Very sad: 
al valjda će ova Nova godina biti bolja i uspiješnija i sretnija  :Smile:

----------


## mery0908

Bok cure!!!!
malena,kerolajn-zao mi je!!!!
ja sam imala et-21.12 beta je trebala biti 7.1 a ja sam danas prokrvarila.nadam se da ce ova 2011 godina biti bolja!!
lijepi pozdrav svima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dani39

malo sam nestrpljiva pa ću danas otići izvaditi betu  :Wink: 
 iako bih trebala 5.1

danas je 13dpt pa bi se već trebalo vidjeti ako ima nešto

držite mi fige....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama i da nas iznenade velikim beturinama u novoj godini

----------


## kerolajn5

malena ,,mery znam kako vam je i žao mi je :Love:   dany držim fige da te razveseli beta  :Smile:

----------


## inna28

evo cure da javim...danas ponovila betu-1155...dr.kaže da je trebala biti 1600 i da ponovim u srijedu.jel imam razloga za brigu?
Svim čekalicama držim fige

----------


## mare41

inna28, pravilo duplanja bete je 48-72 sata, a ne svakih 48 sati, neki su imali duplanje od 60% svakih 48 sata i to je normalno, pretpostavljam da će te tražiti da ponoviš preksutra, držim fige i javi.

----------


## Malena72

mery0908 bit će nam svima bolje u 2011  :Smile:   :Smile: 
dani39 držim fige da bude pozitivno  :Smile: 
inna28 bit će sve u redu  :Smile:

----------


## slatkica

hej
nova sam na forumu i prvo svim trudnicama čestitam,a ostalima želim plodnu 2011
moja iskustav poslije ET i testića su takva da sam nakon 10 dana radila kućni test i bio je +,činilo mi se prelijepo da bi bilo istinito,pa sam ponovila nakon 2 dana i opet je bio +,
14 dan kad sam vadila betu bila je 0,tako da sam odlučila da se više neću testirat prije vađenja krvi jer je razočarenje bilo strašno

----------


## fochs@29

i ja sam nova na forumu ali u svojim bolnim i ponosnim postupcima sve vas dulje pratim....i sto se tice testa  ipak treba samo gledati betu..i meni neki bljedunjav bio 11dnt..meni je 14 dnt beta bila 1010...
20dnt 6670....nadam se da je to o.k.............................još dalje čekam .. sva u strahu ....
vidim da ima dosta novih trudnica od srca cestitam svima.
*.malo sam pratila  innu28 i snow.ml i cure kako vase bete i jesu li bili ultrazvuci vec?*

----------


## snow.ml

> i ja sam nova na forumu ali u svojim bolnim i ponosnim postupcima sve vas dulje pratim....i sto se tice testa  ipak treba samo gledati betu..i meni neki bljedunjav bio 11dnt..meni je 14 dnt beta bila 1010...
> 20dnt 6670....nadam se da je to o.k.............................još dalje čekam .. sva u strahu ....
> vidim da ima dosta novih trudnica od srca cestitam svima.
> *.malo sam pratila  innu28 i snow.ml i cure kako vase bete i jesu li bili ultrazvuci vec?*


evo mog odgovora...bila sa na UZV u petak i doktor kaže da je sve OK ali je rano za srce tako da me naručio u četvrtak opet...on mislil da će prokucati do tada...sada ne mogu dočekati...a vidi se jedan plod :Zaljubljen: ...od hiperstimulacije se vidi još vode ali nije strašno...

ina28 što ima, nisi mi se javila? :Love:

----------


## fochs@29

....meni je sutra prvi uzv..fakat mi napeto......

----------


## inna28

> evo mog odgovora...bila sa na UZV u petak i doktor kaže da je sve OK ali je rano za srce tako da me naručio u četvrtak opet...on mislil da će prokucati do tada...sada ne mogu dočekati...a vidi se jedan plod...od hiperstimulacije se vidi još vode ali nije strašno...
> 
> ina28 što ima, nisi mi se javila?


Ej,ma nema još ništa novo...čekam,u četvrtak idem za zg pa ćemo vidjet

fochs@29,sretno sutra!!!

----------


## slatkica

držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## fochs@29

stigla sa svog uzv........ sve ok , vidi se 1GV ,nastavak mirovanja s utricima,  nema jos otkucaja ali eto tu je bebač mali....sretna ko nova godina...cure drzite se.
SRETNO SVIMA!!

----------


## slatkica

fochs čestitam

----------


## Huljica

Cure gdje ste nestale sve? U 12-tom mjesecu nas je bilo puno u očekivanju bete a sad nigdje nikog! Inna28 ni ti nam se ne javljaš,nadam se da je sve ok s betom i bebicom!!

----------


## nora77

bok da vam se i ja pridružim...danas mi je 3dnt ako ne računamo dan transfer, betu vadim 31.01. i poludit ću od čekanja... simptome sam odlučila ignorirat jer su individualni, ali imam grčeve kao pred M. vidjet ćemo ...doći će i taj 31. Inače ovo mi je prvi postupak IMSI.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Drage ženice meni je danas 7dnt 4d (zamrznute j.s) vraćena 1... 8-stanična mrvica....čekamo petak da izvadimo betu....da vidimo jel se mrvici svidjelo kod mene i želi li zapravo ostati....

Što se tiče simptoma...ja ih baš i nemam...osim bolova u leđima...

----------


## inna28

> Cure gdje ste nestale sve? U 12-tom mjesecu nas je bilo puno u očekivanju bete a sad nigdje nikog! Inna28 ni ti nam se ne javljaš,nadam se da je sve ok s betom i bebicom!!


Joj,nemam baš šta za reći :Sad: osim da nije dobro.Ništa od moje bebice,u srijedu idem na kiretažu.Samo molim Boga da sve ovo što prije prođe i da skupim snage za dalje
Svima vama od srca želim puno sreće

----------


## mare41

inna28, jako mi je žao, drži se!

----------


## Huljica

*Inna28* tako mi je žao. Bila sam tako uvjerena da će sve biti kako treba....Drži se,doći će i naše vrijeme!

----------


## miba

ina28 :Love:  
Nekako sam se naježila kad si ovih dana pisala o nepravilnoj beti i nesigurnoj cirkulaciji itd- upravo tim je riječima dr.L i mene otpremio na kiretažu pred par mjeseci! Ne daj se preživjet ćeš - kao i ja i mnoge poput nas! Misli na skore nove pobjede- vidi ja sam baš danas prošla ET . Doći će i naše vrijeme!

----------


## inna28

Hvala vam na podršci....ne znam više...užas,valjda će i ovo sve proći.
Miba,koliko si morala praviti pauzu poslije kiretaže?

----------


## miba

ina28
Proći će vidjet ćeš ,samo si treba dati malo vremena! Meni je moj ginić savjetovao da odem na k. već idući dan-da ne produžujem agoniju i mislim da je to dobro. Što se pauze tiće,  u bolnici su mi savjetovali
nekih 6mj ali dr.L je rekao da trebaju 2 ciklusa između i da u trećem
možemo ponovo , naravno ne u stimulirani.Kod mene je ispalo 
( zbog onih zavrzlama oko dr) da sam pauzirala  6mj, ali osjetila sam  se spremnom baš kao što je dr.L. rekao- nakon nekih 3 mj. :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

Danas vracen jedan smrzlic.Beta 08.02. Treca sreca mozda :Wink:

----------


## seka35

sretno alma 
neka taj jedan bude ,ali vrijedan!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Nora, Iva Mia, alma_itd* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od  :Heart:  za velike bete!!!!

----------


## daddyakBda

iz dnevnih novina "Dnevni Avaz", Sarajevo, 18.01.2011.

----------


## alma_itd

Koliko se ja smijem svaki dan trebala bi do sad vrtic djece imati :Smile:  U svakom slucaju stres ima puno uticaja,to vjerujem.Meni je ovo treci transfer i za sad se osjecam bolje nego prva dva puta(psihicki i fizicki).Prvi put je bilo najgore,jer nisam znala sta da ocekujem i sve mi je bilo ''alarmantno''.Sad i ako ne uspije znam sta mi je dalje raditi.Opet transferi dok ima embriona,ako ne uspije opet stimulacija i sve ispocetka.Ali hvala Bogu pa postoji i ovakav nacin da dobijemo bebu.Zivjela medicina :Smile: )))

----------


## Snekica

Ok, u slijedećem postupku nakon tranfera želim klauna! Može poslužiti doktor, biolog, med. brat, sestra, muž, ma bilo tko! Na sve pristajem!  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

inače, zabranjeno je stavljanje sličica na rodin forum, samo linkova

cure, čitam vas i vibram za sve vas
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## daddyakBda

(prevod izvadka iz knjige „_The Full Embrace™ - IVF Success Program_“, autor Diana Farrell M.A.)

Osim zdrave ishrane i uzimanja dodataka sa progesteronom, postoji nekoliko dodatnih elemenata sa kojima možete povećati šanse uspješne implatacije.

*Odmor*
Doktori su običavali savjetovati IVF pacijentima strogi odmor u krevetu nakon embriotransfera. Ipak, trenutna istraživanja pokazuju da odmor u krevetu nema efekta na postotak uspješnosti IVF postupka.  Nakon što su embriji smješteni u uterus, oni više nisu podložni sili gravitacije. Osim toga, cervix (grlić maternice) djeluje kao „ventil“ koji će spriječiti bilo šta od „ispadanja“ iz uterusa.   Studija publicirana u žurnalu „Fertility and Sterility“ bazirala se na istraživanju 406 IVF kojima je ponuđena opcija odmora ili neodmora neposredno poslije embriotransfera.  Od tog broja, 167 pacijenata je odlučilo da odmah ustane nakon embriotransfera dok je 239 ostalo u klinici na jednočasovnom odmoru u krevetu.  Postotak ostvarenih trudnoća nije varirao između dvije grupe – 41 žena iz prve grupe je ostala trudna (24.55%) dok je 51 žena iz druge grupe (21.34%) također zatrudnila.  Da bi bili sigurni, preporučujemo sat-dva odmora u krevetu nakon embriotransfera. S druge strane, bilo bi kontraproduktivno provesti čitav dan ili sljedeće dvije sedmice ležeći u krevetu.
Najvažnije je biti relaksiran i izbjegavati svaki stres. Mnoga istraživanja jasno pokazuju da je stres prijetnja implataciji i uspješnoj trudnoći.

*Jedite ananas*
Možda ste čuli priče starih žena o tome kako ananas povećava plodnost. Iako naučnici tek trebaju istražiti ovu tvrdnju, postoje određene teoretske osnove za ovu izreku. Ananas sadrži enzim koji se zove „bromelain“, koji može razgraditi proteine koji mogu spriječiti implatacijuz embrija, poboljšati cirkulaciju krvi u maternici, i smanjiti eventualnu upalu.  Kora ananasa sadrži najveće koncentracije bromelaina, ali i ananasovo sočno meso će biti jednako djelotvorno. Nakon vašeg embriotransfera, razrežite ananas na pet jednakih dijelova i pojedite porciju svaki dan, počevši na dan transfera.

*Ne naprežite stomak*
Normalno je da osjećate zatvorenost probavnog trakta u periodu dvije sedmice čekanja – to je česta nuspojava uzimanja progesterona.  Ipak, pokušajte da ne naprežete stomak previše. Iako naprezanje neće uticati na implataciju, naprezanje može prouzročiti stres mišića u tom području.  Ako se počnete osjećati zatvoreno, pokušajte to smanjiti prirodnim putem pijući sok od šljiva ili od jabuke i unosom hrane bogate vlaknima.

*Izbjegavajte odnos sa suprugom*
Doktori su podjeljeni oko toga da li odnos nakon embriotransfera može uticati na implataciju ili ne. U studiji provedenoj na Univerzitetu Adelaide, istraživači su pratili progres preko 1,000 embriotransfera. Pola pacijenata je zamoljeno da izbjegavaju odnose poslije transfera, dok je drugoj polovini rečeno da ih imaju.  Vođa istraživanja zamijetio je 50% povećanje broja uspješnih embrio implatacija u grupi koja je izbjegavala odnose, te veći broj višebrojnih trudnoća. Britanski ekspert za plodnost Dr. Simon Fishel preporučuje izbjegavanje odnosa u periodu od najmanje dvije sedmice posije transfera jer postoji teoretska mogućnost da maternica izbaci embrio nakon odnosa. Šanse za ovo su zaista male, ali je bolje biti oprezan i izbjegavati bilo šta što može umanjiti šanse za ostvarivanje trudnoće.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*daddyakBda* za poečatk koji nick....oznojih se dok sam prepisala  :Laughing:  
Kao drugo - htjela sam malo žicat, imaš možda pdf ove knjige? Za na mejl i to...

----------


## daddyakBda

Ovaj dio *akBda* ti je internet skraćenica u Bosni uobičajene uzrečice "ako Bog da"  :Smile: 

Imam knjigu u PDF formatu, a imam i neku moralnu dilemu, ne znam da li je pošteno prema autoru dilati kopiju knjige od koje živi?

Može se kupiti putem PayPal-a bez problema (39 USD = 28,50€), ali ako ti baš baš nemaš mogućnosti da je kupiš, tj. nemaš PayPal ili kreditnu karticu, mogu ti je poslati...

----------


## cranky

> *Jedite ananas*
> Možda ste čuli priče starih žena o tome kako ananas povećava plodnost. Iako naučnici tek trebaju istražiti ovu tvrdnju, postoje određene teoretske osnove za ovu izreku. Ananas sadrži enzim koji se zove „bromelain“, koji može razgraditi proteine koji mogu spriječiti implatacijuz embrija, poboljšati cirkulaciju krvi u maternici, i smanjiti eventualnu upalu. Kora ananasa sadrži najveće koncentracije bromelaina, ali i ananasovo sočno meso će biti jednako djelotvorno. Nakon vašeg embriotransfera, razrežite ananas na pet jednakih dijelova i pojedite porciju svaki dan, počevši na dan transfera.


Ovo mi je upitno  :Wink:  Bromelain je enzim koji veže masti na sebe i izlučuje ih iz organizma. Zato je ananas jako dobar u dijetama. Ali, recimo, ja sam na više mjesta našla da se ananas treba izbjegavati u trudnoći, pogotovo ranoj, jer, navodno, izaziva kontrakcije, što definitivno nije dobro za implantaciju, a ni za plod.
Tako da .... ne znam šta bi rekla, sto knjiga, sto različitih teorija  :Unsure:   :Confused:

----------


## dani82

Na odbrojavanju ima dosta čekalica bete, ali nitko tu ne piše.
Meni je 5dp5dt i već sam pomalo nervozna  :Grin: , baš nikakvih simptoma nemam.
...ajmo cure javite se pa da međusobno dijelimo "simptome"!

----------


## Snekica

Dani moja, ja bi tako rado ovdje pisala, ali... moram čekati još mjesec i pol do onda... :Sad: 
Gle, ako ništa drugo, piši post za postom!  :Laughing:  Nadam se da još imaš sve nokte na broju?! Nervoza? Ili opuštenost?  :Cool:

----------


## nora77

evo dani82 ..simptomi su zaista individualni ja isto nemam nikakvih samo me bole ()(), danas mi je 12dnt, a u pon 10dnt sam vadila betu i pozitivna je , sutra ponavljam da vidimo da li se dupla...

opusti se što više možeš i držim fige za veliku betu svim čekalicama i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~i pusice!!

----------


## dani82

*Sneki* nije da sam popapala sve noktiće, ali mi dani nekako sporo prolaze  :Smile: 

*nora77* super ti je beta za 10dpt, koji je dan bio transfer (3 ili 5) i koliko je bilo embrija?

----------


## miba

ja još imam 5 dana do bete i da šizim već poprilično-razmišljam o testiću al mislim da je prerano jer sam 01.02. primila brevactid (inače danas je 9dpt), a simptomi hm... (.)(.) počele rasturati odmah idući dan nakon ET tako da to pripisujem hormonima, utrićima itd ILI...barem se mm veseli-
više me ne gleda u oči nego u (.) (.) i ima onaj blago teleći pogled-ma što blagi?! :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## dani82

miba ne bi ti preporučila testić jer koliko ja znam brevactid ostaje u krvi 5 dana.
meni je danas 6dpt i simptoma nema  :Smile:

----------


## nora77

meni su vraćena 2 odlična na 4. dan u stadiju između morule i blastice. danas sam 13dnt nemam nikakvih simptoma osim tih
 (.)(.) i dalje, a beta mi se troduplala! evo malo ~~~~~~~~~za sve čekalice bete, držim fige i mislim na vas!

----------


## dani82

Odlično *nora77*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

Cestitke *Nora77*!!!
*Bab*  za pobjednika i nek se zove Victor!

----------


## Bab

Bravo Nora...ovo su bas prekrasne vijesti. Zelim ti do kraja jednu skolsku trudnocu.      A ja evo prijavljujem danasnji et jedne krasne blastice. Nadam se da cu uskoro moci s vama razmjenjivati svakakve simptome. Sela  :Kiss:

----------


## miba

dani82 -hvala,mislim da ću izdržati do bete -pa to je slatko iščekivanje i mogu se bar još malo nadati...tebi i bab želim simptome ( ali prave) i naravno lijepu i pozitivnu ß
nora drago mi je za tvoju ß i sretno

----------


## nora77

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1za blasticu i betu!!

----------


## pirica

evo i mene
jučer bio et

----------


## alma_itd

Meni danas 9dnt,nisam imala nikakve simptome ali mi je danas bilo malo krvi na wc papiru,dovoljno da se ja izbezumim.Kasnije sam procitala da bi to moglo biti implantacijsko krvarenje(sad bi mu trebalo biti otprilike i vrijeme)pa me je to malo smirilo.Boli me stomak kao da cu dobiti,a pijem dnevno 8mg Progynova(zbog nje ne bi smjela dobiti menstruaciju)i standardno Utrogestan.Krvarenje je prestalo u toku dana.Vidjecemo sta ce sutra biti,nadam se da se vise nece ponoviti.

----------


## seka35

alma,ako dalje ne bude krvarenja to bi trebao biti dobar znak

----------


## ValaMala

Bok cure, tek sam otkrila ovaj topic. Ukratko, trebala sam imati prvi aih na VV, ali se pod klomifenima razvilo 4 folikula, pa dr. nije htio riskirati, tako da sam imala IVF. Punkcijom je izvađena jedna jajna stanica, koja se i oplodila, a vratili su mi je 2. dan. Embrio je bio tek dvostaničan, ali je dr. Kniewald rekao da je pravilan i da ima šanse. Uglavnom, danas mi je 9. dan od ET, a beta je 11.2., dakle točno za tjedan dana.

Pošto ne radim (dobila otkaz prije par mjeseci...) doma sam, malo sam mirovala, a sada se ponašam normalno osim što ne radim baš ono neke fizičke stvari, nošenje teškog itd., ali ludim od čekanja... Rekla sam sama sebi da neću obraćati pažnju na razno razne "simptome", nego jednostavno čekati betu i vidjeti. No redovito svaku noć sanjam plusiće na kućnom testu, pa lijepe ultrazvuke i tako to..  :Smile: 

Imam doma jedan preostali test, pa me zanima kada bih mogla pokušati testirati a da ima smisla, što vi mislite? 

I naravno, na utrićima sam i andolu 100, sokić od cikle i tako to...

Svima želim velike pluseve i bar troznamenkaste tete-bete...

----------


## alma_itd

Za sad nema krvarenja,nadam se da ce tako i ostati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## seka35

to je to ,alma!

----------


## dani82

*alma* odlično!!!
*Valamala* mislim da test možeš napraviti 11 dana poslije transfera.

----------


## đurđa76

evo i mene .danas je 5dnt i trudim se čim manje razmišljati i osluškivati moguće simptome.ono što me zanima i htjela sam vas pitat koliko ste se stvarno pazile do čekanja bete,ja sam već pomalo luda jer nisam navikla biti na miru,doma sam ovih dana jer mi je taman i neka promjena na poslu i stvarno već ne znam di bi sa sobom,i onda počnem nešta po kući raduckat i uhvati me grižnja savjesti,jer kao pa kaj me sad smeta kakav mi je umivaonik ili kada,a sa druge strane ne mogu samo ležati i čekati,mislim da bi ispalila totalno.kako ste se vi posložile,koje su radnje po vama ok,što nikako ne bi smjele itd,ja ne radim skoro ništa,a ono malo što napravim onda mi bude žao jer ne mogu biti na miru
čak me i šetnja sa mojim čupavcem nekad brine,iako je rekla dr. da je preporučeno šetati

----------


## dani82

*đurđa* ja radim skoro sve, ne usisavam i ne dižem nešto ful teško... ali recimo dižem svog psa koji ima 10 kg... i uopće me ne peče savjest jer to radim. Mislim da je bitnije da se osjećaš ok nego da miruješ. Također sam išla odmah raditi (u petak sam imala transfer a u ponedjeljak sam išla raditi) jer me posao opušta i to su mi jedinih par sati kada ne mislim jel se primilo što ili nije.

----------


## Sela

*Alma* uskoro cemo cestitati!! :Klap: 
*Djurdja* ja sam ista takva-izbezumljuje me neopran umivaonik ili kada,mrvice po podu,nespeglan ves, a toga se najvise nakupi obicno nakon transfera  :Grin: ..
Setnje ti nece odmoc,drze maternicu bolje prokrvljenom;po meni sve bi mogla raditi polako samo ne dizati teske vrecice i sagibati se stojeci.
Drzim palceve!

----------


## sanja1

Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvog malca :Klap: .

----------


## alma_itd

Jutro svima....Danas 11dnt nema krvarenja,(.)(.) bole na pogled,a stomak boli negdje u daljini.Svim cekalicama kojecega saljem puuuunooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ :Wink:

----------


## ValaMala

Jutro, *alma*, i meni je 11dnt, jutros sam razgledavala lice u potrazi za prištićem u nastajanju, ali fijuh, nema ništa (za sada). Inače, ja nikada ne prokrvarim na utrogestanima, tek neka tri dana nakon što prestanem s njima. Ne znam, možda je lakše kad ti tijelo samo da znak da ide menga, a ovako ništa, ništa, ludo se ponadaš a ono minusčina. 

Ali s pozitivne strane, to što te dolje boli, može značiti i da maternica radi sve ono što treba da bi bila luksuzni smještaj sljedećih 9 mjeseci za  malca/malce... ne gubi nadu.  :Smile: 

Svima puno puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...

----------


## dani82

Meni je danas 9dpt ... nekih ozbiljnijih simptoma nema, jedino su mi (.)(.) ipak malo napuhanije zadnja 3-4 dana ali me ne bole kao i obično.
*alma-itd* super za +, držim fige da i beta bude za 5!!
*ValaMala* i kod mene ti je tako, samo sam prošli put procurila pod utrićima, ali inače tek par dana poslije prestanka s utrićima stignu stvari. Kad ti misliš napraviti test?

----------


## ValaMala

Joj, *dani82*, nemam pojma, beta mi je tek u petak, to je 17dpt, mislila sam možda sutra, preksutra, ali sam podijeljena. Što se simptoma tiče, isto cicke (ali sva sam se nešto napuhala, tko bi znao što je što) i povremeno me boli dolje, prošlih praktički tjedan dana proljev (a kažu da je simptom zatvor, haha), ma zapravo ništa posebno. 
Kad je tebi beta?

----------


## dani82

Meni je beta 17.2. što je 20 dana poslije petodnevnog transfera. Sigurno će past neki testć ranije, ne znam točno kad, ovisno o tome koliko budem strpljiva. Napuhanost je isto jedan od simptoma trudnoće.

----------


## ValaMala

Najgore je što sve to mogu biti simptomi trudnoće, kao i simptomi utrića i raznih hormona koje smo unosile u sebe i, naravno, simptomi menge. Pa ti sad budi pametna, haha...  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

dani, 20 dana je zaista previše, pogotovo za blastice, neki daju 17 dana, a negdje i 14 dana.

----------


## dani82

*mare41* znam ja to, samo tako je valjda praksa kod moje dr (pretpostavljam zbog toga da nema ponavljanja bete u slučaju da je prvi put bila mala). ... ja ću sigurno radit test ranije pa onda napravit betu kada su mi rekli u slučaju da test bude pozitivan.

----------


## mare41

znam, dani, znam i da je teško toliko čekati :Smile: , držim fige do tad!

----------


## đurđa76

cure,uhvatila me temperatura,čini mi se da je gripa,sve me kosti bole,smijem li što uzeti?

----------


## ValaMala

Meni su rekli da je Lupocet ok u trudnoći, ali najbolje da zvrcneš dr.

----------


## mare41

đurđa, dobro je Vala napisala-može Lupocet, aspitin (500) ne, limuni, naranča, med, čaj....i nek bude sve dobro!

----------


## đurđa76

eto baš sada,a nisam bila bolesna sigurno 4 godine
kad te hoće ide te!

----------


## alma_itd

Nakon jucerasnjeg pozitivnog testa danas 4 minusa k'o kuce.Sutra vadim betu a vec su mi sve ladje potonule.Kazu da sve sto te ne slomi samo te ojaca a ja se eto svaki put osjecam jednako slomljeno(ako ne cak i vise,neznam samo gdje je otisla ''snaga'');(

----------


## andream

alma, pa kako je test jučer bio plus, jesi nakon transfera primila injekcije (decapeptyl ili nešto drugo?)? Samo ti mirno izvadi betu jer bilo je slučajeva s negativnim testićem a pozitivnom betom.

----------


## ValaMala

*alma*, pričekaj betu, puno čitam ovdje da testovi znaju biti negativni danas, a već sutra beta velika kao kuća. I znaš, ako je jedan test bio pozitivan, dakle sigurno je detektirao neki nivo hcg-a u mokraći, a to je dobar znak. 

*andream*, HCG- injekcija utječe na rezultat testova nekih 5-6 dana?

E da, ja sam jučer napravila test, usred dana i to tri dana prije nego bi menga najranije mogla doći i naravno negativan. Nemam pojma zašto sam ga uopće radila, znam da je prerano, ali nekako sam se ponadala da se možda već nešto vidi ako je uspjelo... daleko mi petak...

----------


## alma_itd

Ja vec mjesec dana pijem Progynova 8mg dnevno(to je estradiol),a nakon transfera sam nastavila sa tim tabletama i utrogestanom.Od tih tableta necu dobiti menstruaciju sve dok ih pijem,pa nemam pojma ni sta da ocekujem jer mi je ovo prvi FET,do sad sam bila samo na transferima 3 dana nakon punkcije.Tjesi me sto sam 9dnt imala blako krvarenje i onda je stalo,pa se nadam da je to bila implantacija.Ma nemam pojma,cekacu do sutra.Vec su mi dali u bolnici nekakav formular da ispunim,dopustenje za odmrzavanje embrija za slijedeci put.Sreca pa ih jos imam u rezervi da ne moram opet prolaziti stimulaciju i punkciju.Sutra u ovo vrijeme cu vec znati sta mi je dalje ciniti.

----------


## pirica

> *alma*, pričekaj betu, puno čitam ovdje da testovi znaju biti negativni danas, a već sutra beta velika kao kuća. I znaš, ako je jedan test bio pozitivan, dakle sigurno je detektirao neki nivo hcg-a u mokraći, a to je dobar znak. 
> 
> *andream*, HCG- injekcija utječe na rezultat testova nekih 5-6 dana?
> 
> E da, ja sam jučer napravila test, usred dana i to tri dana prije nego bi menga najranije mogla doći i naravno negativan. Nemam pojma zašto sam ga uopće radila, znam da je prerano, ali nekako sam se ponadala da se možda već nešto vidi ako je uspjelo... daleko mi petak...


koji ti je dnt??

meni je s Luci već 9dnt test bio poz, ali to je bio četverodnevni embrij, tako da sad ne znam kad napravit test, ako ga uopće napravim prije bete.

----------


## Charlie

Ja sam imala + na testiću 10dpt 3-dnevnog embrijića. Ali ne mora to bit pravilo.

----------


## seka35

alma,ja nesto vjerujem da ce beta sutra biti pozitivna

----------


## ValaMala

> koji ti je dnt??
> 
> meni je s Luci već 9dnt test bio poz, ali to je bio četverodnevni embrij, tako da sad ne znam kad napravit test, ako ga uopće napravim prije bete.


Transfer je bio dva dana nakon punkcije, 26.2., dakle jučer kad sam napravila test bio je 11dnt. Mislim da ću čekati betu i pokušati misliti pozitivno...

----------


## pirica

> Ja sam imala + na testiću 10dpt 3-dnevnog embrijića. Ali ne mora to bit pravilo.


sreća pa nemam doma testića tako da ga neću ni radit nego ću bit cool ko *andream* pa ću čekat betu

----------


## daddyakBda

Nakon FET-a u januaru, jučer 07.02. na 15 dan nakon et. ß=0  :Sad: . 
Idemo dalje.

----------


## đurđa76

:Sad: žao mi je
i mene očekuje za nekoliko dana

----------


## miba

nažalost i ja nastavljam s lošim vijestima-ništa ovaj put...Ovaj mi je 
mjesec dvostruko težak, ovih bi se dana trebala roditi moja prva bebica - da je ostala :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## amyx

Evo i mene ...jučer transfer 2 blastice...beta 21.02.

----------


## ValaMala

*miba*, tako mi je žao... budi hrabra, doći će i tvoje djetešce

----------


## Sela

> nažalost i ja nastavljam s lošim vijestima-ništa ovaj put...Ovaj mi je 
> mjesec dvostruko težak, ovih bi se dana trebala roditi moja prva bebica - da je ostala


*Miba* jako mi je zao :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

Evo i mene sa vijestima,negativnim na zalost kakva mi je i beta(ustvari ona je pozitivna nula,hehehhe).Prebacite me u cekalice FET.Necu danas nikom da vibriram nista,nije moj dan,samo cu pozeljeti svima puno srece sto god da cekaju.

----------


## alma_itd

> *Miba* jako mi je zao


I ja potpisujem  :Sad:

----------


## dani82

*miba i alma_itd* tako mi je žao cure!! Držite se!

----------


## vedre

pozdrav svim curama.danas je moj drugi dan od et.vraćen je 1embrij 8-st.kažu jedan ali vrijedan.beta 21.02.

----------


## Bab

hej curke,
da se i ja malo javm ovdje...
Danas mi je 6dnt 5dn i danas ujutro na dnevnom ulošku našla 2 smeđe mrljice. Poslje više ničega nije bilo, imam grčeve slično kao pred M, ali opet nekako drugačije.

Baš sam danas pričala Seli, jučer sjedim sama sa sobom i mislim si da bar ja jednom ugledam te takve mrljice, uvijek samo slušam kak se to događa drugima i svi uvijek kažu da bi to trebao biti dobar znak...i eto mi jutros. Ali kad sam ih vidla totalno sam se isfrikirala i sad cijelo vrijeme mislim jel to možda početak M. Ali mrvicu mi je prerano, a opet do sada niti u jednom postupku nisam imala te mrljice niti ovakve grčeve...
Ah...znam, znam...strpljen- spašen, ali ja ću sad svaki dan sa strahom odlazit na wc.

Sorry, malo sam vas udavila, ali moram to i sa vama podjelit, ne mogu jadnu Selu stalno gnjavit, bu me se odrekla :Kiss: 

Svima ovdje želim nam isto, prekrasnu roznamenkastu bročicu...i to uskoro !!!

----------


## mare41

Bab, i ja volim da me gnjave :Smile: , kad ćeš ići na betu? Navijam za npr. utorak :Smile:

----------


## Bab

A ne znam, Mare moja...to će mi biti 12 dnt i sve bi se već trebalo znati pa ću ili tada ili u ponedjeljak da se riješim muke.
A baš mi je do danas bilo super, sve laganini, bez imalo razmišljanja o svemu ovome... e, al sad je gotovo s mirom u mojoj glavi  :Undecided:

----------


## Sela

*Bab* rekli smo da necemo odmah poletjeti u nebo;ali zato cemo poslije kao MIG-21. :Very Happy:   :Joggler: 
Curke, :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

Svratih samo da navijam za našu Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ali odoh na odbrojavanje da me ne kazne moderatorice.................. :Grin:

----------


## dani82

*Bab* nekako mi to dobro miriše, nadam se da ćemo početkom slijedećeg tijedna svi skakutati na tvoju betu  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

6dnt
sve ostalo 0 bodova

----------


## Snekica

> Svima ovdje želim nam isto, prekrasnu roznamenkastu bročicu...i to uskoro !!!


Tiskarske greške su zbog trudnoće, nije da nam je *Bab* zaboravila pisati... :Laughing:  Kako ćemo se u ponedjeljak ili utorak veseliti!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare157

Pozzzz curke moje. Napokon se vratili doma iz zg i odmah sam se primila kompa! Ah, napokon tastatura i veza sa svijetom!  :Laughing: 
Meni danas 7dpt 2 embrija 2.dan. Neznam šta očekivati, neznam koje su kvalitete bili, nije mi ni važno. Samo sam pitala dr da li uopće ima šanse što on nije mogao vjerovati da pitam. A i ja sam neki lik  :Laughing:  Kaže da ih nebi ni vratio da nema šanse. Ma naravno da nebi, ali mi postavljamo svakakva pitanja.
Uglavnom primila sam brevactid na dan transfera, onda ponovo za 3 dana (3.dpt), onda decapeptil 4.dpt i sutra ponovo brevactid na 8.dpt. Mi može neko objasniti malo čemu to. Nikad nisam primila ništa pt. Ovo mi se sviđa jer se nešto sešava i radi pa imam i veću nadu da će uspijeti. A s druge strane, nema testića do bete jer bi moglo biti lažnih rezultata.

----------


## seka35

bab , to sve mirise na trudnocu

----------


## seka35

evo i mene nakon transvera . danas vracene dvije mrvice , beta 23.2. i nadam se

----------


## venddy

cure uz vas sam, da se već od slijedećeg tjedna počnemo veselit pa tako cijelu godinu  :Klap:

----------


## vedre

cure samo naprid.sve smo nekako blizu za bete.samo pozitiva.sretno svima :Smile:

----------


## seka35

> pozdrav svim curama.danas je moj drugi dan od et.vraćen je 1embrij 8-st.kažu jedan ali vrijedan.beta 21.02.


 vedre ,i meni je danas drugi dan nakon transvera,ali meni dr. rekao da napravim betu 23,1

----------


## vedre

*seka35* tako mi je rekao moj dr.ali ni sama neznam kada ću.jedva ću izdražat do tada.pokušavam ne misliti ali stalno mi ide u misli :Smile: ajoj.triba sve ovo izdržat i ostat normalan :Smile:

----------


## seka35

vedre ,tako ti je i kod mene ,a jos mi peti postupak i svaki put ovo cekane ubija.
 ja ako ne prokrvarim do 23 tad cu prvo napraviti kucni test ,pa sta bude.
 kako se ti tza sada osjecas?

----------


## vedre

seka35
da ti budem iskrena ništa ti ne osjećam.do jučer me je nešto kao hladilo u stomaku i malo me je zatezalo i imala sam neki čudan osjećaj,ali danas ništa.i dalje stavljam utriće...uglavnom mislim da ću test radit 21-23.02.,naravno ako ne prokrvarim do tada.meni je ovo drugi put.danas me je malo počelo lupat neko loše raspoloženje,ali borin se.kako si mi ti.jeli ti šta osjećaš???

----------


## mayica01

vedre i seka35,ne mozete nista ni osjecat tako rano..ja nisam nista bas nista osjecala..ustvari tu i tamo me zabolio trbuh kao pred stvari i to je sve..a pocela sam osjecat  jedno 20ak dana nakon transfera,kad sam napravila betu ..odmah su mi pocele ogromne mucnine pa povracanja u kratkom roku..i trajale sljedeca 2mj..prestrasno..zato pokusajte sto manje razmisljati o simptomima jer ih je stvarno nemoguce otkriti prije bete..svima cekalicama zelim uspjeh uspjeh i samo uspjeh..i pozitivnog razmisljanja a neko lose raspolozenje..jeste me cule..pusice  :Kiss:

----------


## seka35

mayica01 , ma i ne zelim da ih trazim ,ali ovaj mozak obudali!
  meni od dana transvera neki pritisak u donjem dijelu k,kao kad dobijem mengu pa imam blagi bol ili jos malo drugacije ,ma ne znam ni sama...

----------


## vedre

*mayica01* fala ti na pozitivi i ohrabrenju.ma svjesna sam da ništa još nemožemo osjećat,znam da je još prerano za bilo kakve zaključke.čekamo betu pa ćemo vidit :Smile:

----------


## vedre

> mayica01 , ma i ne zelim da ih trazim ,ali ovaj mozak obudali!
>   meni od dana transvera neki pritisak u donjem dijelu k,kao kad dobijem mengu pa imam blagi bol ili jos malo drugacije ,ma ne znam ni sama...


a jesi me nasmijala "mozak obudali"

----------


## seka35

jos meni dr. rekao da se ponasam skroz normalno i da ne moram lezati ,a sestra  me zatvorila u stan i ne da mrdnuti ,a jos da nije ovog kompjutora

----------


## mayica01

evo vam moj primjer..uspjeh je dosao iz 6.pokusaja..a prijasnjih 5puta sam mirovala,nis tesko dizala,pazila se i mazila pa nista..a ovaj zadnji put 6.ti put sam mirovala jedno 3-4dana i odmah isla na posao,vozila se na motoru,bila na izletu cijeli dan pjesacila..dizala pakete sokova od 12l..i eto ulovilo se..izgleda da svarno nema pravila..zato samo pozitiva..  :Kiss:

----------


## seka35

mayica ,bas tako i ja mislim da nema pravila za uspjeh i ja cu do nedjelje jos malo se primirit ,a u nedjelju u west gate na kavicu sa sestrom

----------


## Sumskovoce

mare157 kako prolaze dani????  Jaaaaaaaaaavi se da te čitam!!!

----------


## andream

evo malo da se i ja javnem - 5dnt a od popodneva imam lagana probadanja kao da me maaaali rakić štipka. Lijepo je bar zamisliti da je to buduće djetešce  :Smile:  S obzirom da je bio dvodnevni 4st embrij, računam da je najkasnije jučer mogla biti implantacija.

----------


## amyx

Evo i mene... danas 5 dnt a od jučer osjećaj kao da ću dobiti M  :Undecided:

----------


## vedre

*andream* i mene je tako nešto štipkalo sve do danas,ali od danas  baš ništa.
*amyx* i ja umišlja više svašta.drži se.

----------


## vedre

dobar vam dan želim drage moje kolegice.kako ste danas i kako se osjećate?svima želim jedan lip početak dana :Smile: 
"samo jednom živimo na ovom svijetu.sve ono što ga jedni drugima možemo učiniti,ljubaznost i podršku koje možemo iskazati;učinimo odmah.
Ne odgađajmo to i ne zanemarujmo,jer ovim svijetom nećemo proći drugi put."

----------


## ivka13

> Evo i mene... danas 5 dnt a od jučer osjećaj kao da ću dobiti M


Meni je danas 6dnt i takav sam osjećaj imala od 2dnt sve do jučer. Čak bih rekla i dosta jači pritisak nego kao kad trebam dobiti. Od jučer pritiska nema, ali su (.) (.) otekle.

----------


## amyx

> Meni je danas 6dnt i takav sam osjećaj imala od 2dnt sve do jučer. Čak bih rekla i dosta jači pritisak nego kao kad trebam dobiti. Od jučer pritiska nema, ali su (.) (.) otekle.


Otprilike je i meni tako ...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## andream

Ja svoje (.)(.) ne osjećam još od početka prve trudnoće, kao da su splasnule. Bit će da to ipak ime veze s godinama.

----------


## pirica

mene cicce malo bole, ali to je uobičajeno za utrogestan pa tome ne pridajem neke važnosti
drugo sve 0 bodova

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab ima li šta novog?

----------


## Bab

Jutro curkice...
Mimi, nema baš niš posebno... kod mene cice nula bodova, jedino što u zadnjih 3-4 dana imam neke lagane grčeve ko pred M što i povezujem s njom jer bi trebala stići u ponedjeljak ili utorak.
Tak da sam ja iskreno ovaj postupak otpisala, ne znam zašto ali mi je baš optimizam skroz pao  :Sad: 
Sutra ujutro idem izvadit ß, to će biti 11 dnt, a s obzirom da je bila blastica sve će se sutra vidjet.
Testiće ovaj put nisam i neću namakat, ovo je valjda prvi puta da sam uspjela izdržat, valjda zato jer sam sigurna u ishod.

Nadam se da je kod Vas ostalih čekalica puno bolja situacija nego kod mene.

Puse šaljem i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve Vas

----------


## dani82

*Bab* nadam se da će te sutra ipak beta pozitivno iznenaditi  :Smile:

----------


## ivanova

*bab* ne to pricati!!!
ja sam danas 12+3 i jos uvijek cikice bas nista a te grceve kao pred mengu sam imala isto tako prije bete i jos dosta dugo nakon bete,tako da su to mozda dobri znakovi! drzim ti fige!!!!

----------


## Bab

Hvala Vam curke za optimizam. :Smile: 
Ivanova, ovo mi sad iskreno ipak daje malo nade, ali opet ne znam...ma sutra ćemo vidjet sve.
Tebi želim što školskiju trudnoću i uživaj na najjače - :Kiss:

----------


## andream

Potpisujem Ivanovu, meni je točno tako bilo,a u trudnoći prije bete.
A ja više apsolutno nikakvih simptoma nemam, nakon onog štipkanja sve je utihnulo. Sad sam točno na pola, 7. dnt.

----------


## seka35

bab ,drzi se i ti grcevi stvarno budu dobar ishod. moja prijateljica dva dana prije bete imala grceve kao da ce dobiti ,cice nista ,a sad rodila djevojcicu

----------


## amyx

meni jučer i danas ful neki grčevi, čak i jači nego kad trebam dobiti M. A točno sam na pola puta...7 dnt

----------


## venddy

grčevi kao pred M su sasvim normalna stvar u oba slučaja, nemojte se obeshrabrit jer ne znači da se nećemo radovati vašim betama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dacca

cao svima, meni je danas 6dnt, betu cekam 21.02.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## fochs@29

evo curke da se i ja malo javim...dugo me nije bilo a i svasta me pogodilo...imala sam lagano krvarenje prije dva tjedna kao da cu dobiti mengu, pa su mi pojačani utrici i strogo strogo mirovanje, a usput sam se i prehladila te nisam mogla nista od lijekova inace sam alergična na lijekove za prehladu.....
sada polako dolazim sebi...čekam više to proljeće....
ali moja najveca sreca - bebica je o.k.

zao mi je i suosjećam se s *innom28* ......jer i ona i *snow.ml* su mi s terminima punkcija u 12 mj. najbliže....

inače *snow.ml* kako si ti???kako tvoje bebice ??

a svim drugim curama čekalicama bete puno, puno srece od srca zelim za ovo Valentinovo !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zedra

> meni jučer i danas ful neki grčevi, čak i jači nego kad trebam dobiti M. A točno sam na pola puta...7 dnt


Ovo je kao da slušam sebe u ovom dobitnom postupku s time da su mi grcevi poput menstrualnih i bol u križima poceli 4 dnt5d, a najjaci bili od 8. dana...
~~~~~~vibrice za isti ishod!!

----------


## amyx

> Ovo je kao da slušam sebe u ovom dobitnom postupku s time da su mi grcevi poput menstrualnih i bol u križima poceli 4 dnt5d, a najjaci bili od 8. dana...
> ~~~~~~vibrice za isti ishod!!


uf, nadam se da je to to...

----------


## mare157

> mare157 kako prolaze dani????  Jaaaaaaaaaavi se da te čitam!!!


A evo me, evo. Valjam se po kauču kao onaj čunj na kuglanju, malo lijevi bok, malo desni, malo leđa. Kaže mm da sam se stopila sa jastucima! Stigao danas 11dpt. Sutra 28dc, menge nema. Od prije 7 dana lijepi bolovi i grčevi dole, prvi put da su mi (.)(.) i dalje kao baloni. Inaće bi odmah splasnule nekih 3-5 dana poslije trasnfera. Jučer ujutro se išla istuširati i oprati kosu, a nisam doručkovala. Skoro sam povračala u kadi, odjednom mi je pozlilo, pojma nemam ni šta ni odkud ni zašto. Sve mi to uljeva nadu da nas je ipak roda napokon našla, a nažalost znam i da to nemora značiti ništa. Ali ja ću ipak vjerovati da smo ovaj put uspjeli i neću se dati ni sivim mislima, a kamoli crnim!
Vidim da im dosta cura sa bolovima, grčevima pa se nadam da čemo ove godine rasturiti listu trudnica!! Ma bar 200 nas se mora naredati!!

----------


## pirica

meni jutros na wc papiru rozi trag  :Sad: 
sve nade su mi pale u vodu, danas mi je 11dnt kasno je za implantacijsko

----------


## eva133

Cure, da li ste vi nakon transfera ili aiha imali povišenu temperaturu. Meni je već 2 dana malo povišena t. 37.3-37.4. Jeli to normalno ili me hvata neka prehlada.

----------


## pirica

> Cure, da li ste vi nakon transfera ili aiha imali povišenu temperaturu. Meni je već 2 dana malo povišena t. 37.3-37.4. Jeli to normalno ili me hvata neka prehlada.


temp. može bit povišena od utrogestana ili trudnoće, sretno

----------


## eva133

> temp. može bit povišena od utrogestana ili trudnoće, sretno


Prošli postupak si nisam mjerila (amaterka), pa nemam s čime usporediti. Da je bar trudnoća. Hvala ti i sretno i tebi i da to krvarenje nije menga.

----------


## Bab

Cure,
ja teška srca i s knedlom u grlu javljam da je moja ß debela nula.
One mrljice ipak nisu bile implantacijske nego ko zna kakve mrlje :Sad: 

Jako sam tužna, mislim da ću se sad malo maknut od svega i probat složit kockice u glavi.

Pusa svima iˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve Vas !!!

----------


## eva133

> Cure,
> ja teška srca i s knedlom u grlu javljam da je moja ß debela nula.
> One mrljice ipak nisu bile implantacijske nego ko zna kakve mrlje
> 
> Jako sam tužna, mislim da ću se sad malo maknut od svega i probat složit kockice u glavi.
> 
> Pusa svima iˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve Vas !!!


Bab, žao mi je.

----------


## Zeena

Bab, zao mi je...  :Love: 

eto da se i ja malo javima na ovoj temi jer bum inace izludila...  :Grin:  mene lagani grcevi sarafe po trbuhu od 2 dpt, a ne znam jel to bilo zbog teskog transfera ili samo onako bezveze... a ako bi bilo zbog transfera onda bi me odmah to pocelo sarafiti, zar ne? 

i da, jel uopce netko zna jel ikome uspjelo sa zametkom koji je bio dvostanican na 3-ci dan od punkcije? meni se to cini stavrno mizerno pa definitivno ne polazem neke nade...  :Sad:

----------


## pirica

*Bab* žao mi je

----------


## seka35

bab , bas mi zao 
 meni je danas 6 dan i nikakvih posebnih siptoma nemam . grudima ne dajem vaznost ,jer znam da je to od utrogestane ,jedino imam tu temperaturu koja se krece oko 37 37,1,37,2 i od jucer me glava boli ,a evo i danas ,inac e nis posebno

----------


## mare157

Joj *Bab* strašno mi je žao. Ali čeka tebe tvoja beba sigurna sam, doći će dan kad ćeš je priviti na prsa. Samo hrabro.

Ja danas 12dpt, sve isto, grčevi, (.)(.) ko baloni, vrijeme kao da je stalo.

----------


## pirica

> Joj *Bab* strašno mi je žao. Ali čeka tebe tvoja beba sigurna sam, doći će dan kad ćeš je priviti na prsa. Samo hrabro.
> 
> Ja danas 12dpt, sve isto, grčevi, (.)(.) ko baloni, vrijeme kao da je stalo.


 uh znam kako je, samo je meni 11dpt

----------


## Sumskovoce

*pirica i mare* njuši  mi na dobro  :Heart: 
*bab*  :Love:  žao mi je draga!!!!

----------


## pirica

> *pirica i mare* njuši  mi na dobro 
> *bab*  žao mi je draga!!!!


uh baš miriši, pogotovo s rozim tragom jutros, šmrc
*mare* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## medena8

*Bab*, žao mi je!  :Love:

----------


## medena8

Evo da se i sama pridružim na ovoj temi. Danas sam imala transfer 3 3d embrija, 2-st., 4-st. i 8-st. ß 28.02.  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> Evo da se i sama pridružim na ovoj temi. Danas sam imala transfer 3 3d embrija, 2-st., 4-st. i 8-st. ß 28.02.


koji dan od punkcije?

----------


## dani82

*Bab* žao mi je  :Love: 
*pirica* kada ne očekuješ stvari??
*mare*, mare,  lipa mare :Sing:  i meni to baš nešto lijepo miriši  :Yes:

----------


## medena8

> koji dan od punkcije?


 Punkcija je bila u četvrtak, ali je ovaj naš postupak malo složenija priča (pisala sam na odbrojavanju) tako da je ipak riječ o trodnevnim embrijima!

----------


## dani82

*medena8*, izgleda da bi moglo nešto biti od tvog čuda  :Smile:

----------


## medena8

> *medena8*, izgleda da bi moglo nešto biti od tvog čuda


Izgleda da bi! Jesi li mi ono 3 poželjela 1 lijepi 8-stanični??? Ako jesi, pitatću te i za brojku prije nego izvadim betu!!!  :Grin:

----------


## pirica

> *Bab* žao mi je 
> *pirica* kada ne očekuješ stvari??
> *mare*, mare,  lipa mare i meni to baš nešto lijepo miriši


danas mi je 24dc, obično dobijem oko 32-34dc, zato mi ovo rozo i je malo čudno, malo mi rano za m, ali opet nikad ne znaš

*medena* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje čudo

----------


## medena8

*Mare*, to jakoooooooooo miriši na dobro! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je tako!
*Pirica*, nemoj gubit nadu  :Love:  i hvala ti!

----------


## dani82

*Pirica* ne vidim što bi to moglo biti nego implatacijsko kada su ti ciklusi tako dugi  :Wink: 
*Medena8* ja sam ti zaželila čudo iz Cita, a sada ti želim barem trocifrenu betu za 2 tjedna.

----------


## pirica

> *Pirica* ne vidim što bi to moglo biti nego implatacijsko kada su ti ciklusi tako dugi 
> *Medena8* ja sam ti zaželila čudo iz Cita, a sada ti želim barem trocifrenu betu za 2 tjedna.


 a 11dnt malo kasno šta ne

----------


## rikikiki

nakon implantacije se embrij još malo namiješta i gura u endić pa i kasnije mogu pucati žilice .... ~~~~~~~~~~~ za gnježđenje  :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

btw ... 11 dana nakon transfera (ili još bolje ujutro 12. dnt) testić može pokazati lijepo vidljive crtice  :Grin: 
... ne mogu si pomoći kad volim te lizalice  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jesen82

> Cure,
> ja teška srca i s knedlom u grlu javljam da je moja ß debela nula.
> One mrljice ipak nisu bile implantacijske nego ko zna kakve mrlje
> 
> Jako sam tužna, mislim da ću se sad malo maknut od svega i probat složit kockice u glavi.
> 
> Pusa svima iˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve Vas !!!


bab... želim ti puno sreće i i dalje navijam za tebe :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

> Bab, zao mi je... 
> 
> eto da se i ja malo javima na ovoj temi jer bum inace izludila...  mene lagani grcevi sarafe po trbuhu od 2 dpt, a ne znam jel to bilo zbog teskog transfera ili samo onako bezveze... a ako bi bilo zbog transfera onda bi me odmah to pocelo sarafiti, zar ne? 
> 
> i da, jel uopce netko zna jel ikome uspjelo sa zametkom koji je bio dvostanican na 3-ci dan od punkcije? meni se to cini stavrno mizerno pa definitivno ne polazem neke nade...


Evo da te malo razveselim i smirim. Danas na VV jedna cura dobila OOgromnu betu, a transfer je bio 2 embrija, jedan dvostanični jedan trostanični!

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, pitanje o transferu. Jel koja od vas imala težak ili problematičan transfer? Naime, moj cerviks je pun zavijutaka i doktor ima problema kateterom doći do maternice. Danas (3dc) je u 2 navrata pokušavao, prvo nikako nije išlo, pa sam morala napuniti mjehur, da bi konačno nekako uspio. Uglavnom sljedeći transfer će raditi na pun mjehur uz pomoć ultrazvuka. Malo sam jadna jer težak transfer umanjuje i uspješnost cijele priče... kud uz sve ovo i takav blesavi slalom od cerviksa...  :Sad:

----------


## Zeena

ValaMala, ima cijela tema o problematicnom transferu... 
ja sam jedna od tih, ali ja nemam nista posebno zavijen cerviks, samo je uvijek jako zatvoren da nemogu proci, pa me malo uvijek izrezuckaju i sire  :Shock:

----------


## ValaMala

Ok, hvala puno, idem prokopati

----------


## pirica

> btw ... 11 dana nakon transfera (ili još bolje ujutro 12. dnt) testić može pokazati lijepo vidljive crtice 
> ... ne mogu si pomoći kad volim te lizalice


ja ne volim te lizalice, nikad mi ništa dobro nisu pokazale

----------


## venddy

*Bab* žao mi je :Love: 
za sve cure na čekanju puno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hope27

bok svima!
ja sam nova na forumu. ovo mi je prvi ivf, prije toga dvije inseminacije(naravno neuspijele), punkcija 02.02. dok  ET 05.02. Na bolovanju sam tako da odmaram ali ne lezim previse.
Vec 2 dana imam bolove kao prije M. i temp 37.C. dali je itko od vas imao slicne simptome. Beta 21.02 mislkim da cu poluditi

----------


## Bab

Hvala Vam puno cure na lijepim i utješnim riječima.
Znam i ja da nema predaje, ali trenutno sam tak prazna...nemam volje za ničim.
Jedva čekam da dođem doma, da me MM zagrli, da mi moja maca dođe u krilo i da se svi troje duuuugoooo mazimo i grlimo.

A ostalo će doći na svoje kroz koji dan.

Cure čekalice, želim Vam SVIMA velike, debele ß uskoro !!!

----------


## tiki_a

> Bab, zao mi je... 
> 
> eto da se i ja malo javima na ovoj temi jer bum inace izludila...  mene lagani grcevi sarafe po trbuhu od 2 dpt, a ne znam jel to bilo zbog teskog transfera ili samo onako bezveze... a ako bi bilo zbog transfera onda bi me odmah to pocelo sarafiti, zar ne? 
> 
> i da, jel uopce netko zna jel ikome uspjelo sa zametkom koji je bio dvostanican na 3-ci dan od punkcije? meni se to cini stavrno mizerno pa definitivno ne polazem neke nade...


Zeena, znači zametak je dvodnevni? Transfer nakon dva puna dana? MayaZG je uspjela sa dvostaničnim zametkom (dvodnevni).

----------


## tiki_a

Bab, jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## Watson

Drage cure,eto i mene.Prijavljujem današnji transfer sa 2 blastice!
Bab,žao mi je. :Sad: 
Medena,želim ti svu sreću :Heart: 
Naravno i svim ostalim curama sreću da što prije postanu mamice... :Heart:

----------


## Zeena

> Zeena, znači zametak je dvodnevni? Transfer nakon dva puna dana? MayaZG je uspjela sa dvostaničnim zametkom (dvodnevni).


punkcija je bila u pon, a transfer u cet. znaci da je nakon puna 2 dana...

----------


## Marnie

Joj Bab, jako mi je žao  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## mare41

hope, sretno! (može beta i mrvicu ranije, npr. 18.).
Bab :Love:

----------


## pirica

kod mene - ko kuća velik

----------


## Bab

pirica, žao mi je da je i kod tebe sumorna atmosfera danas.
Zagrli svoju srećicu ...drugi puta će biti bolje!!!

Ja sam danas već super...popodne zovem Petrovu da vidim šta i kako dalje  :Smile: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama

----------


## mare41

Bab, lijepo te vidjeti oporavljenu :Heart: ~~~~~~~za dalje!
pirica :Love:

----------


## ksena28

> Bab, lijepo te vidjeti oporavljenu~~~~~~~za dalje!
> pirica


*X*

----------


## eva133

Imala sam par dana povišenu temperaturu koju sam prepisivala utrićima. Međutim sinoć sam imala 38. Jutros 37.2. Uhvatila me prehlada. Pijem čaj, jedem limun, med. Ne znam koliko će mi to pomoći. Šta mislite jel temperatura može napraviti štete, tj.da mi se zbog toga možda ne primi. E da i kašljem jako. Baš mi je to sad trebalo.

----------


## mare41

> ja ne volim te lizalice, nikad mi ništa dobro nisu pokazale


 Možda bude tako i ovaj put!

----------


## pirica

> Možda bude tako i ovaj put!


pa vidiš da s lizalicama nisam na čisto

----------


## Suzzy

e pa neka ovaj put bude izuzetak koji će potvrditi pravilo  :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

[QUOTE=Watson;1814398]Drage cure,eto i mene.Prijavljujem današnji transfer sa 2 blastice!

*Watson* super, čestitam na blasticama sada puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu :Heart: 

Pirica baš mi je žao :Love:

----------


## dani82

*pirica* evo ti i tu jedan virtualni  :Love: , da nam se oporaviš ovako brzo  ko Bab i kreneš u nove pobjede!
*eva133* mislim da temperatura ne može utjecati na ishod postupka, ne brini.

----------


## mare41

A ja ću ipak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba za Piricu

----------


## pirica

> A ja ću ipak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba za Piricu


 je, je npravila sam još jedan i neću uopće komentirat rezultat
ali više nikad neću radit testove

----------


## Palcicazg

*Bab* baš mi je žao *
*
svim čekalicama šaljem pozitivne vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za pozitivne bete

----------


## ValaMala

> je, je npravila sam još jedan i neću uopće komentirat rezultat
> ali više nikad neću radit testove


Potpisujem ovo. Mrzim taj osjećaj kad sjedim ko tele i buljim u onaj drugi prazni prozorčić i piljim u njega pokušavajući natjerati bar sjenu neke crtice da se pojavi... Ma, od sada čekam betu i to je to...

----------


## nora77

žao mi je Bab , samo hrabro, tebe tvoja beba čeka negdje!
svim čekalicama želim svu sreću svijeta i šaljem brdo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i pusa!

----------


## ValaMala

Cure čitam nešto pa sam našla na termin dilatacija cerviksa kod ET. Ako netko od vas zna, može please objašnjenje na što se to odnosi i radi li se redovito na našim embrio transferima? Kužim da se radi nešto o širenju cerviksa, ali ne kužim baš točno. Mislim, kad sam gore na stolu, ne kužim što se točno dolje događa. Kako uvode kateter u cerviks? Znam da je meni stavio ono metalno čime otvori ulaz u rodnicu, ali mislim da je u sam cerviks išao samo kateterom, nisam skužila da ga je nečim širio... sori ako je bedasto pitanje, možda netko zna više...  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> je, je npravila sam još jedan i neću uopće komentirat rezultat
> ali više nikad neću radit testove


 Jesi izvadila krv?

----------


## pirica

> Jesi izvadila krv?


jesam, čekam nalaz na mail

----------


## Bab

pirica, držim naaaaajveeeeećeeeee fige da ono nije bila evaporacijska  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## pirica

> pirica, držim naaaaajveeeeećeeeee fige da ono nije bila evaporacijska 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~


a dobila sam mengu, tako da...

----------


## pirica

17,07 biokemijska

----------


## Bab

o hebemu miša...  :Sad: 
baš mi je žao... i mrzim tu riječ...tolko sam ju puta već vidjela da mi je zlo od nje  :Sad: 

sad mali odmor pa u novu borbu...da nam mala L. dobije bracu ili seku !!!

----------


## Suzzy

šmrc  :Sad:

----------


## pirica

hvala cure
zvat ću dr. oko 13, pa ćemo vidit šta i kako dalje

----------


## ivka13

Cure, jel bi bilo prerano da sutra vadim betu 12dnt? Bio je transfer dvodnevnog 4-staničnog embrija. Imam sve znakove vještice (kao i inače svaki mjesec) pa bih se htjela poštedjeti iščekivanja preko vikenda. Ionako sam već napravila plan za dalje pa bih samo to htjela sutra potvrditi

----------


## pirica

> Cure, jel bi bilo prerano da sutra vadim betu 12dnt? Bio je transfer dvodnevnog 4-staničnog embrija. Imam sve znakove vještice (kao i inače svaki mjesec) pa bih se htjela poštedjeti iščekivanja preko vikenda. Ionako sam već napravila plan za dalje pa bih samo to htjela sutra potvrditi


 mislim da nije, ja sam vadila 13dnt, a 12nt radila test, isto dvodnevni embrij

----------


## vedre

*seka35* sve najbolje za tvoj rođenadan.nadam se da ćeš se moći opustit i barem na koji tren zaboravit na mengu,bolne grudi,bolove u glavi.....
sretnoooo

----------


## seka35

HVALA PUno VEDRE! GLAVA ME VISE NE BOLI ,GRUDI NISU VISE BOLNE ,ZA SADA NISTA  ,A DA NE MISLI COVJEK TO JE PROSTO NEMOGUCA MISIJA.

----------


## vedre

znam znam sve mi je jasno,ali ja tako malo zavaravam samu sebe,pa pokušavam i tebe :Smile:

----------


## venddy

*pirica* :Love:

----------


## linaxx

Prijavljujem  danas 6dnt3d(2 embrija jedan 6 drugi 8 stanični)
Zasad opuštena , malo boluckaju grudi, i pikanje u matrenici ....
Nadam se najboljem....

Pozdrav svim čekalicama

----------


## mare157

> 17,07 biokemijska


Ma baš bez veze! Kako me razljuti to. Zašto uopće postoje te biokem., samo da nas ispilaju. Samo naprijed u nove pobjede, mala L je preslatka i nema šanse da ne dobije bracu ili seku, ili oboje!!

----------


## tally

Cure,eto i mene da dijelmo ove mukice i skratimo jedna drugoj išćekivanje! 

Mi smo se vratili s postupka (zamrznute j.s), od 3 odmrznute, 2 su se oplodile i vračene su 3. dan-Transver je bio 15.02. Ovo nam je drugi zaredom postupaks odmrznutim! Čitam ove postove "Neću nikad više pravit test prije bete" i kidam se od smijeha...to me tako podsjeti na mene PRIJE svakog postupka, a evo 3.dpt, već o njemu razmišljam! 
Cure, puno sreće vam želim, da vam vrijeme što prije prođe i da veljača bude plodna!

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Ja sam potpuno neuracunljiva....usla u 9-i dan nakon transfera....
imam sve simptome pms-a pomnozene s tri :Sad: 
Svaki cas cekam da procurim, cak mi je i bazalna danas malo pala bez obzira na Utrogestan :Sad:  :Sad: 
Bojim se nadati a ne mogu prestati.
Jako sam se razocarala kad sam skuzila da moj muz nema pojma kolikoj otprilike beti se nadamo ako ju docekamo pa me zanima koliko su vasi muzevi u sve to skupa upuceni? Je li uobicajeno da se oni toliko manje od nas interesiraju i znaju?
Meni je tim vise tesko jer je on jedina osoba koja zna za sve ovo, a ja prolazim sve ovo potpuno sama. On radi danju, ja radim nocu, doma imamo posla preko glave i ja doslovce na dan ne progovorim pet recenica jer nemam s kime :Sad:

----------


## ksena28

pa naravno da ti muž ne zna koliku betu očekivati, ne znaju ni mnoge cure ovdje, što je normalno... muževi najčešće nisu potpora u obliku hodajućih MPO enciklopedija, ali su karika bez kojih bi se ovo sve doslovno srušilo i bez kojih naš put najčešće ne bi imao smisla... uputite ih koliko treba, potaknite da nauče baratati osnovnim pojmovima iz MPO-a, naučite ih što u zakonu ne valjala i zašto smo krivi jer živimo u RH, tražite od njih potporu kad vam treba, ali im je isto tako dajte .... jer ovaj naš put nije ni njima lagan!

----------


## klara

Ja ću potpisati ksenu.
Muževi nemaju ni potrebu znati sve detalje jer ih obično žene pamte, rijetki su parovi kod kojih je obrnuto.
A nije im lako, iako oni ne dobivaju hormone i ne idu na punkcije. Stres i strah se dijeli, a ponekad je možda i teže biti strana koja ne može ništa konkretno učiniti, nego "samo" biti podrška.
ALi Lily, sigurna sam da kad vam beta bude pozitivna, TM će naučiti sve o značenju čarobnih brojaka  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Lily naučit će, čim smo duže u ovome svi mi više znamo a ja ti želim da budete kratko na ovim stranicama i da čim prije odete na pdf o trudnoći i podizanju dječice.
Ljudi koji su tek krenuli u ove vode čude se kad počnem pričati o ovim stvarima  kao kako ja to sve znam, a eto nažalost kad se trudiš oko nečeg što želiš a to izgleda nedostižno i naučiš mnogo toga, no više bih voljela da sam ostalo spontano trudna i da ne znam niš o punkcijama, transferima, nervoznim iščekivanjima bete, operacijama  i svim "radostima" što ih  neplodnost donosi

----------


## seka35

evo prolazi i 11 dan ,nista posebno se ne desava ,grudi niszu vise osjetljive ,nista ne boli ,pa sam malo zabrinuta ,jer kako citam sve omaju neke siptome ,a ja nistaa!
 znam samo da necu prije datuma raditi nikakv tes  ,ako ne dobijem do 23

----------


## tally

*Seka35*, najčešće mi umišljamo tako rane simptome, jer smo u išćekivanju...Osluškujemo svoje tijelo, primjećujemo neke stvari jer smo "ufurane"... Tako da si ti realna i to je pohvalno  :Smile:  Ja sam do sada stalno pipkala, mjerila temp. i sve ostalo s čim se samo izluđujemo! I još kad ti kažu ono famoznu "opusti se" :Rolling Eyes: 
E rekla sam da ovaj  put neću, osim ako nešto drastičnone osjetim! Hajde, još ti je par dana...proći će to za čas! Meni je tek 4.dpt! Sretno!

----------


## seka35

i ja tako mislim da umisljamo ,simptomi  su kod svakog razliciti,a kako kazes  priblizilo se kraju ,odnsno pocetku...hahh,nadam se...

----------


## ValaMala

Znaš što, kladim se da kad bi naši muževi 2 tjedna stalno promatrali, pipkali i osluškivali svoje tijelo, imali bi i oni mučnine, grčeve u maternici itd. hahaha...  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

ha,ha ...sto samse lijepo nasmijala

----------


## seka35

meni je dr. rekao da prvo napravim kucni test  23,2, a to je 15-dan od transvera ,pa sad se mislim da prvo tako napravim ili ipak beta?

----------


## ValaMala

Joj, nemam pojma, meni su ti testovi katastrofa. Kad se bliži vrijeme bete stalno me izaziva da ga napravim, a onda ne odolim, pa me možeš vidjeti kako ko tele buljim u onaj prazni prozorčić i moždano natjeravam crticu da se pojavi. Kad je nema, onda gledam malo ovako, malo onako, pa iskosa, možda ipak zapazim nešto... uh!

Nisam pametna što da ti kažem, puno cura mi je ovdje odgovorilo na isto to pitanje da je bolje da samo čekam betu jer je ona pouzdana. Stvar je u tome što se ponekad pozitivan test pokaže krivim kad beta bude 0 (ako je npr. biokemijska trudnoća) ili pak više slučajeva sam pročitala ovdje gdje je test danas bio negativan, a beta sutra pozitivna. Ako ne dođe menga, ja bih vadila betu

----------


## Pinky

> ValaMala, ima cijela tema o problematicnom transferu... 
> ja sam jedna od tih, ali ja nemam nista posebno zavijen cerviks, samo je uvijek jako zatvoren da nemogu proci, pa me malo uvijek izrezuckaju i sire


predloži doktoru probni transfer. i moji su svi bili mučni i dugotrajni, a gladak i brz transfer je zalog za trudnoću.
na zadnjoj punkciji su mi najprije napravili probni transfer, nacrtali sebi put, pa tek onda punkciju.
na transferu su izvadili shemu moje jelte, i progurali kateter KONAČNO bez problema i brzo.
taj je transfer rezultirao mojim potpisom. vjerujem i zbog toga.

na ove 2 strane sam primjetila jako puno dvodnevnih transfera  :Confused: 
je li to neka nova praksa ili su se slučajno poklopili?

----------


## Pinky

> meni je dr. rekao da prvo napravim kucni test  23,2, a to je 15-dan od transvera ,pa sad se mislim da prvo tako napravim ili ipak beta?


beta. to je jedino pouzdano

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala *Pinky*, napravio mi je dr. slijepi transfer i tada u nekoliko navrata prošao do maternice, kako bi upamtio kako. Ne znam je li što zapisao, no definitivno će mi transfer raditi uz pomoć ultrazvuka i punog mjehura (uh! kako ležati nakon toga s punim mjehurom!). Drago mi je to za ultrazvuk, pošto ću vidjeti na ekranu da mrvice stavljaju tamo gdje trebaju ići, pa da ne završe u bespućima mog cerviksa, kao izgleda zadnji put... 

Mislim da je uistinu postala neka praksa transfer 2 dan

----------


## Zeena

eto mene opet... i jucer i danas imam nekakav spoting  :Rolling Eyes:  danas mi je 9dpt... iskreno mislim da ce sutra valjda krenuti m kak se spada... 
jel moguce da ne krece kak treba zbog utrica? 

ps. samo je beta najbolji pokazatelj... testovi su mucenje...  :Grin:

----------


## Jesen82

cure evo i mene napokon na ovoj temi.. dočekala danas svoj transfer.. treći dan od punkcije... tri zametka ocijenjena od vrlo dobrog do odličnog

----------


## Jesen82

cure evo i mene napokon na ovoj temi :Smile:  vraćena mi danas 3 zametka ocijenjena od vrlo dobrog do odličnog treći dan nakon punkcije..
imala sam 6 stanica.... 

beta 7.3... primati ću boostere pa neću niti doći u napast raditi betu prije :Grin: 

sada mirujem do utorka i onda od srijede polako na posao..

----------


## seka35

ako ne dobijem do 23 i necu raditi nikakve testove  ,a najvjervatnije cu tad napraviti betu.
 mislila sam ujutro napraviti jedan testic ,ali sam definitivno odustala

----------


## Pinky

> Hvala *Pinky*, napravio mi je dr. slijepi transfer i tada u nekoliko navrata prošao do maternice, kako bi upamtio kako. Ne znam je li što zapisao, no definitivno će mi transfer raditi uz pomoć ultrazvuka i punog mjehura (uh! kako ležati nakon toga s punim mjehurom!). Drago mi je to za ultrazvuk, pošto ću vidjeti na ekranu da mrvice stavljaju tamo gdje trebaju ići, pa da ne završe u bespućima mog cerviksa, kao izgleda zadnji put... 
> 
> Mislim da je uistinu postala neka praksa transfer 2 dan


mi na citu uvijek imamo transfer punog mjehura. moram priznati da mi je to najodvratniji dio cijelog postupka, jer sam freak koji mora piškiti 3x prije nego što pođe na put, a kad sam doma ne sjetim se poć u wc po pola dana, tako da mi je to lokanje vode i stiskanje mjehura uvijek bila muka.

zeena, ja nisam imala nikakvih simptoma trudnoće (osim nemilih vjetrova) a 9dpt su mi počeli menstrualni bolovi i imala sam spotting. otplakala sam postupak, vadila betu 12. dpt (cijelo vrijeme sam imala pravi pms, bolove, cmizdrenje) kad tamo - beta 859.
zato - to može sve biti i super znak, implantacijsko ko kod mene...sretno!

----------


## linaxx

Danas 7dnt:  Jučer navečer na trenutke strujanje u grudima na momente i onda val vrućine...Zatim sve pretsne.Jučer cijeli dan imala osjećaj da cu dobiti mensutruaciju non sto me pikalo u metrenici i jajnicima.
                   Danas skroz suprotno ne osjećam ništa slično onome jučer i da imam vjetrove često  pa sad jel to spada u znakove ne znam!
                   I još sam nešto primjetila stvara mi se dosta sline u ustima...... Grudi su mi blago blago osjetljive danas.... 
                   Eto to je to za sad tko zna šta nas čeka s krajem dana  :Wink: ))))

                  Pozzzzz svim curkama

----------


## ValaMala

> mi na citu uvijek imamo transfer punog mjehura. moram priznati da mi je to najodvratniji dio cijelog postupka, jer sam freak koji mora piškiti 3x prije nego što pođe na put, a kad sam doma ne sjetim se poć u wc po pola dana, tako da mi je to lokanje vode i stiskanje mjehura uvijek bila muka.


Koliko vode popiješ i koliko uspiješ odležati nakon transfera?  :Smile:

----------


## aslan

evo da prijavim transfer danas, beta 7.3., vracena dva zametka drugi dan nakon punkcije. meni je to malo neobicno da je transfer vec drugi dan...ali vjerujem doktoru i nadam se najboljem!

----------


## tally

> Znaš što, kladim se da kad bi naši muževi 2 tjedna stalno promatrali, pipkali i osluškivali svoje tijelo, imali bi i oni mučnine, grčeve u maternici itd. hahaha...


hahahahaha! 100%

E cure moje, kako je Pinki  rekla,  užasavam se tog punog mjehura svaki put! I inaće stalno trčim na wc, a još kad psiha proradi...ja sam ovaj put išla  odmah kad sam se digla sa stola, pa se vratila malo odležati! Imala sam osjećaj kao da cu poćet lebdjet sa svojim mjehurom (ko balon s helijem)
I imam jedno pitanje, dr P.mi je rekao da  za 5-6 dana uzmem još jedan Brevactid (jednog sam dobila na dan transvera), a u prošlom postupku nakon 7. Jel mi rano sutra ako je 15.02. bio transver? Kad je najbolje?

----------


## medena8

> I imam jedno pitanje, dr P.mi je rekao da za 5-6 dana uzmem još jedan Brevactid (jednog sam dobila na dan transvera), a u prošlom postupku nakon 7. Jel mi rano sutra ako je 15.02. bio transver? Kad je najbolje?


Ja sam imala transfer dan prije tebe i taj ga dan primila, a drugi jučer oko 13h. Po tome ti ni danas nije rano, a kamo li sutra  :Wink:

----------


## medena8

> Koliko vode popiješ i koliko uspiješ odležati nakon transfera?


Mada nije upućeno meni, evo ako može pomoći ...
Ja ti počnem pit jedno 2 sata prije transfera i ne popijem previše, možda 3, 4 čaše tekućine... Odležim na gin. stolu nekih 10-ak min., onda me sestra uputi na mokrenje, a nakon toga me vrati u standardnu proceduru, ležanje nekih pola sata... Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*medena8* hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

a ja bi popila 2 litre vode sat prije transfera i jedva čekala 15 min nakon transfera da se popiškim pa legnem nazad.

aslan gdje si bila u postupku?

zanima me gdje ste bile u postupku vi cure kojima su vraćani 2. dan? jeste li sve na istoj klinici?

----------


## aslan

ja sam u ivf centru kod dr L.

----------


## Pinky

ma vidila sam da ste sve na različitim klinikama, hvala ti

----------


## pirica

> eto mene opet... i jucer i danas imam nekakav spoting  danas mi je 9dpt... iskreno mislim da ce sutra valjda krenuti m kak se spada... 
> jel moguce da ne krece kak treba zbog utrica? 
> 
> ps. samo je beta najbolji pokazatelj... testovi su mucenje...


meni je kranula prava preko utrića

----------


## ivka13

I meni je krenula preko utrića. A 11dnt je krenulo smečkasto krvarenje kao i svaki ciklus 3 dana pred mengu.

----------


## Zeena

budete mi oprostile na opisu i gnjavazi, eto ni danas nije nista bolje... jos nisam imala spoting 3 dana prije m  :Rolling Eyes:  
danas je smede, dok je ovih dana bilo crvenkasto...  :Embarassed:  
da se ne mucim vise budem sutra isla vaditi betu... to ce mi biti 11 dpt, dakle ako je nekaj trebalo bi se vidjeti...  :Grin:  a ako nije da ta m vise dode... 

i hvala vam na odgovorima...

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Evo, ja cu za sada samo kratko prijaviti negativan kucni test 10-i dan nakon transfera :Sad: 
Nada jos postoji ali me je test ipak pripremio na losiji scenarij pa mi je cak i lakse sada. Protekli dani su mi bili jedni od najgorih u zivotu. Izvjesnost, kakvu god, puno lakse podnosim.

----------


## Jesen82

> Evo, ja cu za sada samo kratko prijaviti negativan kucni test 10-i dan nakon transfera
> Nada jos postoji ali me je test ipak pripremio na losiji scenarij pa mi je cak i lakse sada. Protekli dani su mi bili jedni od najgorih u zivotu. Izvjesnost, kakvu god, puno lakse podnosim.


Lilly ma pusti testove.. ja ih mrzim.. lijepo izvadi betu kada ti je doc rekao i gotovo :Wink:  a ja držim fige!

----------


## vedre

*lilly* znamo da testovi nisu 100% sigurni.pričekaj i izvadi betu pa da točno znaš.svima nama je iščekivanje bete teško i svako to proživljava na svoj način.polako.ne gubi nadu.
pozzzz

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Hvala vam drage moje rode :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Lily i Zeena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pozitivnu betu

----------


## marisela

> Evo, ja cu za sada samo kratko prijaviti negativan kucni test 10-i dan nakon transfera
> Nada jos postoji ali me je test ipak pripremio na losiji scenarij pa mi je cak i lakse sada. Protekli dani su mi bili jedni od najgorih u zivotu. Izvjesnost, kakvu god, puno lakse podnosim.


Mislim da mi žene malo više pretjerujemo ali nas moraju razumjeti mi prolazimo kroz težak period, ali bez obzira na sve onda bih nam lječnici kazali da uradimo testove kada poželimo a ne 15 DAN nakon transfera a ti uradila 10 dan i razumijem te u potpunosti ali molim te ne gubi nadu na gluposti jer je suviše rano.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Povela sam se za ovim tekstom:
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...fera&Itemid=76
Hvala na utjehi, no buduci sam po ovome uranila samo jedan dan moja jedina nada je da je test bio los (tjesim se jer je bio jedan od onih jeftinih s interneta)
No kao sto smo vec culi tisucu puta....beta ce reci svoje. U petak.

----------


## linaxx

Danas : 9dnt od simptoma skoro pa ništa, osim redovito buđenje po noći na wc i nakon toga neko kratko vrijeme me tole grči i pecka u matrenci dok ne uspijem zaspati.
           Još uvijek ne dolazim u napst da napravim bilo kakv test,da barem još malo budem trudna....

           Seka 35 kako je kod tebe vidim da ti prije men na jedan dan vadiš betu.Ima li kakvih promjena?

----------


## seka35

linaxx, meni je danas 13 dan i nemam nikakvih siptpma ,jedino sam na 10 dan imala osjecaj kao da cu dobiti i neki pritisak dole ,12 dan tj. juce mezaboli kao kad jea trebam dobiti i nako n sat nesto poce da curi ja  pogledam kad od utrogestana i sad nista ne osjecam ,a kako vec napisah danas mi je 13 mdamm i bas nema nikakvih simptoma.
 test necu raditi  do datuma kad mi dr .rekao 23,2

----------


## mare41

linaxx, ako se inače ne ustaješ po noći za wc-to bi mogao biti dobar znak, evo~~~~~~~~da bude

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, si vadila krv danas? Ja najozbiljnije mislim da će to biti jedan lijepi plusić  :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

> *Zeena*, si vadila krv danas? Ja najozbiljnije mislim da će to biti jedan lijepi plusić


nisam, nisam se mogla dici iz kreveta... budem sutra pa da bude po ps-u...  :Cool:  a i malo me frka pa odugovlacim... 
a sad se i ja pocinjem nadati posto m jos nema, a stalno je taj sugavi spoting i to vec 4-ti dan  :Embarassed: , tak mi jos nikad nije bilo valjda od prve m...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, daj testić danas, pliiiiizzzzz

----------


## Zeena

ma necu, kad sam vec cekala, onda budem samo betu radila... nikad mi testici nisu donjeli srecu pa onda necu izazivati...  :Laughing: 
a nista, za 24 sata budem sve znala...  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

Zeena, ima nas nestrpljivijih od tebe :Smile: , onda ćemo sutra cupkati :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

tak sam i ja nestrpljiva kad se radi o tudim betama...  
danas bi ih trebalo biti 4 ako sam dobro vidila na odbrojavanju...

----------


## vedre

cure moje drage,danas i sutra radim dvokratno pa nemogu otić izvadit betu.mislim da ću ujutro napravit test pa da vidimo.svim čekalicama želim puno puno sreće.

----------


## amyx

Cure samo da vam kažem ...zaje...sve simptome i testove. Moji simptomi su takvi da sam svaki tren očekivala M, a na testu uporno 1 crtica, izvadila sam krv i ß je 308,40...tako da što se mene i testova tiće, naša ljubav je završila zauvijek

----------


## linaxx

Seka35: tak se i meni desi , osjećam da nekaj curi ali sva sreća uvijek utrići iako kad ih stavim najmanje 1 vremena ležim ali neki vrag uvijek iscuri.Zasad osjećam samo da se nekaj brćka u matrenici nebi to čak nazvala ni menstrualnim bolovima nekak drugačije (ili je sve to u glavi).... Bumo vidjeli uskoro kaj je to. Po nekim pravilima sam jučer trebala dobiti mengu jel imam cikluse od 30 dana, ali sad to vjerovatno nema nikakve veze s obzirom na kasnu punkciju 19 dn. i sve te silne hormone.

Mare41: joj nadam se da si upravu , nikad se ne budim po noći u biti mogu spavat i na iglama i u najvećoj buci ništa mi ne smeta. A sad me budi samo to pišanje i to redovito 2 puta u toku večeri nakon kojeg teško zaspim jel me grči dole.

Još nemam napadaje znatiželje za testom a imam ih doma ni manje ni više 50 tak..  :Wink: )))))

Zeena: ti tefinitivo moraš pokrenuti sad val dobrih beta , računamo na tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tally

Cure,koliko dana najmanje treba proći da Brevactid nebi utjecao na rezultate testa? 
Iako sam 100 puta rekla da neću, opet me nešto tupka da napravim kućni test prije bet, jooooooj... kako se mučimo!

----------


## Pinky

> Cure samo da vam kažem ...zaje...sve simptome i testove. Moji simptomi su takvi da sam svaki tren očekivala M, a na testu uporno 1 crtica, izvadila sam krv i ß je 308,40...tako da što se mene i testova tiće, naša ljubav je završila zauvijek


debelo potpisujem!! i dodajem zahebite i testove već vadite betu i to ne prije 14.dpt
a brevactidu treba 5-6 dana da izađe

edit: tally, vidim u potpisu da ti je beta tek 1.3., a ti bi sad radila test? što očekuješ? samo ćeš se dodatno izluditi jer je fakat prerano

----------


## seka35

> Cure samo da vam kažem ...zaje...sve simptome i testove. Moji simptomi su takvi da sam svaki tren očekivala M, a na testu uporno 1 crtica, izvadila sam krv i ß je 308,40...tako da što se mene i testova tiće, naša ljubav je završila zauvijek


amyx nakon koliko dana si radila tes ,pa je bio negativan?

----------


## amyx

ma danas sam ga radila

----------


## eva133

> ma danas sam ga radila


Danas ti je test pokazao negativno, a beta tako lijepa. Dobro da ja nisam radila test mm bi pošizio sa mnom. Još jednom čestitke.

----------


## Zeena

amyx,prvo cestitam  :Very Happy: 
znaci danas ti je test bio negativan, a beta prko 300?  :Shock:  

jos jedan razlog vise zakaj ne radim testove...  :Razz: 

inace, ja sve mislim da od moje bete nece biti nista... sad mi je pak krenulo malo jace, a vrlo vjerovatno cu procuriti do jutra... (ali budem se ustala rano ujutro da izvadim vise tu betu, pa da se tog rijesim...  :Grin: )
a za trbuhobolju necu ni pisati... jedno 4,5 sati nisam mogla disati kako su me prali grcevi  :Sad:  ali nisam popila nista unatoc jaaakoj zelji da prestane boljeti...

----------


## eva133

> amyx,prvo cestitam 
> znaci danas ti je test bio negativan, a beta prko 300?  
> 
> jos jedan razlog vise zakaj ne radim testove... 
> 
> inace, ja sve mislim da od moje bete nece biti nista... sad mi je pak krenulo malo jace, a vrlo vjerovatno cu procuriti do jutra... (ali budem se ustala rano ujutro da izvadim vise tu betu, pa da se tog rijesim... )
> a za trbuhobolju necu ni pisati... jedno 4,5 sati nisam mogla disati kako su me prali grcevi  ali nisam popila nista unatoc jaaakoj zelji da prestane boljeti...


Zeena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## tally

> debelo potpisujem!! i dodajem zahebite i testove već vadite betu i to ne prije 14.dpt
> a brevactidu treba 5-6 dana da izađe
> 
> edit: tally, vidim u potpisu da ti je beta tek 1.3., a ti bi sad radila test? što očekuješ? samo ćeš se dodatno izluditi jer je fakat prerano


Ma ne,Pinki... danas sam dobila još jedan Brevactid, zato i pitam! Tako sam i računala,6 dana! Hvala na info!

----------


## Zeena

eva133 i tebi isto za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## eva133

> eva133 i tebi isto za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala draga. Nadam se da ćemo slaviti sutra.

----------


## amyx

> amyx,prvo cestitam 
> znaci danas ti je test bio negativan, a beta prko 300?  
> 
> jos jedan razlog vise zakaj ne radim testove... 
> 
> inace, ja sve mislim da od moje bete nece biti nista... sad mi je pak krenulo malo jace, a vrlo vjerovatno cu procuriti do jutra... (ali budem se ustala rano ujutro da izvadim vise tu betu, pa da se tog rijesim... )
> a za trbuhobolju necu ni pisati... jedno 4,5 sati nisam mogla disati kako su me prali grcevi  ali nisam popila nista unatoc jaaakoj zelji da prestane boljeti...


Mene već jedno tjedan dana boli trbuh kao pred M ...a slamka za koju sam se hvatala je bila vrtoglavica u zadnjih par dana jer inače mi se baš ne vrti često , a pročitala am da hoće to u ranoj trudnoći...i ne jede mi se čokolada, a inače pred M ubit za čokoladu  :Grin:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

*Ajmeee Amyx cestitam!!*!  :Very Happy:  :Smile: 
 Bas tvoj post mi je trebao :Smile:  Ima jos jedna djevojka koja mi se javila na pm da mi kaze kako joj je test 10-i dan transfera bio negativan a beta na 18-i dan transfera preko 8000!!! Tako da ima ocito puno takvih primjera..... Jupi!!
*Zeena i Eva navijamo za vase bete!!*

PS. Zanima me koji dan ciklusa obicno nastupa mjesecnica ako je postupak bio neuspjesan? Moji ciklusi su jako dugi ali UVIJEK prokrvarim tocno 15 dana nakon ovulacije (koju sam osvjestila jos davnih dana pa znam). Ako racunamo da je u nasem slucaju dan punkcije ujedno i dan ovulacije onda bi meni vjestica trebala stici sutra (ako nisam prego). Koliko Utrogestan kumuje usporavanju procesa?

Mene od svega najvise bedira bazalna koja je prvi tjedan nakon transfera bila 36,8/9 a posljednjih dana je 36,6...pad definitivno nije dobar znak (ovaj pad mi se poklapa s padom koji mi nastupa inace u prirodnim ciklusima) ali ima i trudnoca s niskom bazalnom pa.....

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Evo vam jedan lijepi tematski crtic da vam uljepsa cekanje.... :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5LxNZ0jv2k

----------


## ValaMala

Prepreprepreslatko  :Smile:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Naletila sam na njega daavno, postala ga ali nisam ga smjela opet pogledati, jer na poslu ne smijem tulit:D

----------


## Zeena

test (ipak) jutros negativan, a m dosla u punoj snazi... 
jos jedino cekam da mi rezultati bete budu 0 i da rijesimo i ovu misteriju...  :Embarassed:  
najme, meni su ocito utrici sprjecavali da m dode u punom poletu ovih par dana... pa odtud i taj spoting od 4 dana (inace mi je dan ili ga uopce nema)

----------


## eva133

> test (ipak) jutros negativan, a m dosla u punoj snazi... 
> jos jedino cekam da mi rezultati bete budu 0 i da rijesimo i ovu misteriju...  
> najme, meni su ocito utrici sprjecavali da m dode u punom poletu ovih par dana... pa odtud i taj spoting od 4 dana (inace mi je dan ili ga uopce nema)


Zeena žao mi je, ali možda i nije sve izgubljeno. Ja sam imala spoting 8 dan od aiha i trajalo je svega 3 dana. Još malo pa ćemo i mi riješiti svoj misterij. Sretno.

----------


## vedre

cure sretno vam danas.šaljem vam puno ~~~~~~~~~~.držite se
ja sam jutros mislila napravit test a sutra ujutro vadit betu,ali sam se predomislila i neću test napravit jer smo se svi uvjerili da baš nisu sigurni.moj dan D je sutra.
*Zeena* drži se

----------


## mare41

> PS. Zanima me koji dan ciklusa obicno nastupa mjesecnica ako je postupak bio neuspjesan?  Koliko Utrogestan kumuje usporavanju procesa?


 Neke utrići drže skroz do negativne bete i do prestanka uzimanja utrogestana, pa se procuri 3.-4. dan nakon prestanka, a neki procure i preko utrića.

----------


## ValaMala

Da, kod mene pak nema šanse da procurim prije nego prestanem s utrićima (no ja sam ludi slučaj, ja bez utrića i neću procuriti, u par navrata ih je dr. koristio da mi izazove mengu koja nikako nije dolazila).

----------


## seka35

kod mene je  situacija kad sam bila na prvom ivf kod stimuliranog ,procurila 10-da ,a kad sam isla na fet  tad sam koristila estrofem , utrogestan i tek bi dobila nakon dva dana sto prestanem sa terapijom
danas mi je 14 dan od transfera ,a sutra mi rekao dr. da napravim betu ,pa sam tako  odlucila i nisam dosla u iskusenje da napravim test ,jos kad sam vidjela kod amyx juce da je neg. odmah sam odustala ,a malo me vuklo da napravim.
  kod mene nema nista posebno nekih simptoma ,samo je jutros ziganje kao da cu dobiti  ali sve kratko i temperatura je stalno 37 ili povis 37,2 37,3,37,4,37,5
ako ne dobijem danas ,sutracu sve znati!

----------


## ValaMala

Wow, s takvim temperaturama to meni zvuči kao trudnica!  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

ma znam da moze biti dobar znak ,ali cuni mi se da je i va133 imala temperaturu u pocetku ,sad ne znam jeli se nastavila ,pa na zalost nista!

----------


## sign

jel se smijem pridružit?

transfer mi je bio u subotu, do jučer me sve bolilo, grčilo, frkalo. 
jučer kao da je prestalo, čak mi grudi više nisu tako jako bolne.  :Confused:

----------


## eva133

> ma znam da moze biti dobar znak ,ali cuni mi se da je i va133 imala temperaturu u pocetku ,sad ne znam jeli se nastavila ,pa na zalost nista!


Moja najniža temperatura je bila 37, ali uvijek mi je povišena u drugom dijelu ciklusa, tako da po tome nisam mogla zaključiti. 

Seko nadam se da si trudna.

----------


## Jesen82

sign.. imale smo transfer isti dan :Klap: 

ja se tek danas fizički osjećam onako baš dobro... jucer me donji dio kralježnice rasturao i sve me nešto štrecalo i probadalo.. danas ništa.. sise me bole od prije punkcije :Grin: 

gdje si ti bila na postupku?

----------


## Jesen82

> ma znam da moze biti dobar znak ,ali cuni mi se da je i va133 imala temperaturu u pocetku ,sad ne znam jeli se nastavila ,pa na zalost nista!


seka... ali koliko znam i utrogestani mogu dizati temperaturu tako da se ja ne bi s tim opterčivala... držim fige sutra za betu!!!

----------


## seka35

bas zato ,samo vjerujem sutrasnjoj beti

----------


## Jesen82

> bas zato ,samo vjerujem sutrasnjoj beti


najpametnije :Wink:

----------


## aslan

sign i jesen82 evo da vam se pridruzim s istim danom transfera, i ja sam u subotu imala transfer i beta mi je 7.3.
joj mene danas boli trbuh kao pred mengu, a temperatura mi je 37.4 ali vjerovatno i utrici pridonose povisenoj temperaturi pa... 
sign i jesen82 dali ste vi jos u fazi strogog mirovanja? ja sam bas odlezala ova tri dana ali danas sam ipak malo u pokretu, kava u susjedstvu i pravljenje rucka...

----------


## linaxx

Seka ja si tu i tamo znam izmjeriti temperaturu i uglavnom je 37, 37.2 mislim da nije bila viša.
Danas me boli kao da cu dobiti i nekak ima osjećaj da mi bol prelazi na želudac , ma teško je objasniti.
I ja vjerno čekam betu ne približavam se kućnim testovima .....

Pozdrav novim čekalicama, žeilm Vam velike velike bete!!!!

Jasen 82  : tvoji probleimi su skoro kao moji samo kaj je moj d.jajvod kompletno neprohodan pa me uopće nisu slali na inesminacije ....

----------


## seka35

linaxx,moja je povisena stalno ,ali ne dajem joj puno paznje jer ne mora ni to znaciti ,a ja ti nemam posebnih promjena,jutros malo osjetila jajnike onako kao da cu dobiti ,danas mi 14 dan ,jos nista nema ,sutra vadim betu pa cu sve znati

----------


## Jesen82

> sign i jesen82 evo da vam se pridruzim s istim danom transfera, i ja sam u subotu imala transfer i beta mi je 7.3.
> joj mene danas boli trbuh kao pred mengu, a temperatura mi je 37.4 ali vjerovatno i utrici pridonose povisenoj temperaturi pa... 
> sign i jesen82 dali ste vi jos u fazi strogog mirovanja? ja sam bas odlezala ova tri dana ali danas sam ipak malo u pokretu, kava u susjedstvu i pravljenje rucka...


aslan pa jesmo li se mi to vidjele u subotu na transferu? samnom je bila samo jedna cura s mužem u čekaonici i odmah nakon mene je bila na redu za transfer

mene ti je do danas sve boljelo..najviše križa... danas mi je super... tempicu ne mjerim jer meni utrići uvijek dižu temperaturu.... ležala sam do jučer, zapravo i jučer osim što sam napravila na brzinu ručak... vani nisam izlazila od kad sam došla doma sa transfera.. danas sam isto manje više proležuckala. .sada ću nešto ići napraviti za jesti.. doc mi je rekao da 4 dana mirovanja i onda mogu na posao... tako da ja sutra idem raditi i happy sam što me danas više ništa ne boli :Grin: 

i isti dan vadimo betu :Heart:  jesi si dala brevactid jučer i danas decapeptyl?

----------


## Jesen82

> Seka ja si tu i tamo znam izmjeriti temperaturu i uglavnom je 37, 37.2 mislim da nije bila viša.
> Danas me boli kao da cu dobiti i nekak ima osjećaj da mi bol prelazi na želudac , ma teško je objasniti.
> I ja vjerno čekam betu ne približavam se kućnim testovima .....
> 
> Pozdrav novim čekalicama, žeilm Vam velike velike bete!!!!
> 
> Jasen 82  : tvoji probleimi su skoro kao moji samo kaj je moj d.jajvod kompletno neprohodan pa me uopće nisu slali na inesminacije ....


da.. s tim da ti ja samo imam jajnike nalik na policistične, hormonskom slikom to nije tako

držim fige za betu!!

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Evo, danas drugi kucni test na 12 dnt - negativan :Sad: 
Osim toga pocelo i krvaruckanje, za sada smeckasto, tocno na dan kad inace dobivam mjesecnicu (15i dan nakon ovulacije).
Pozurit cu s vadjenjem bete kako bih se sto krace trovala progesteronom i da tijelo odradi sto treba. Idem sutra ujutro ali izgleda da cu imati drame da presretnem nalaz izmedju laboratorija i ginekolga koji je zadnja osoba koju taj nalaz sad treba zanimati. Ova drzava zaista ne funkcionira.....
Htjela bih poruciti curama koje mjere povisene temperature da je to tobar znak, osobito ako se povisene temperature nastave i 10i dan nakon transfera. Meni je temp. pocela padati vec nakon sto je prosao prvi tjedan od transfera i tad sam vec slutila ono sto je sad vec posve izgledno :Sad:

----------


## linaxx

Lily: baš mi je žao.... niš ne prepuštaj se tuzi nego odmah u kovanje novih ratnih planova....
 :Taps: 

Mene danas cijeli dan grči kao da cu dobiti svaki čas.... :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

Cure, samo sam vam htjela zaželjeti najljepši poklon iznenađenja i *LOTV i linaxx* (idi sutra vaditi betu - nemoj nas držati u neizvjesnosti!)* i jesen i aslan i svima* ostalima koje sam zaboravila  :Embarassed:

----------


## aslan

jesen82 ne znam dali smo se srele kod dr ali moguce, ja sam u deset bila narucena, a ti? poslije mene je bila jedna gospodja, mislim da je prije mene bila cura isto s muzem u cekaonici, mozda si ti to. ja sam si brevactid dala danas a decapeptyl sutra jer je transfer bio drugi dan, inace ovo mi je polustimulirani postupak nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog u 12.tom mjesecu.
ja vjerovatno necu izdrzati do 7.3. pa cu betu vaditi 4. ili 5.3.

----------


## Jesen82

> jesen82 ne znam dali smo se srele kod dr ali moguce, ja sam u deset bila narucena, a ti? poslije mene je bila jedna gospodja, mislim da je prije mene bila cura isto s muzem u cekaonici, mozda si ti to. ja sam si brevactid dala danas a decapeptyl sutra jer je transfer bio drugi dan, inace ovo mi je polustimulirani postupak nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog u 12.tom mjesecu.
> ja vjerovatno necu izdrzati do 7.3. pa cu betu vaditi 4. ili 5.3.


da..mislim da sam to bila ja jer sam isto bila u 10 :Smile: 

aha.. meni je bio stimulirani i transfer 3-ti dan... vidiš ne znam zašto nam nekima vraća drugi a nekima treći dan

ja ću čekati kako mi je doc rekao.. baš mi je naglsaio da ne radim ranije zbog boostera

----------


## sign

> sign i jesen82 evo da vam se pridruzim s istim danom transfera, i ja sam u subotu imala transfer i beta mi je 7.3.
> joj mene danas boli trbuh kao pred mengu, a temperatura mi je 37.4 ali vjerovatno i utrici pridonose povisenoj temperaturi pa... 
> sign i jesen82 dali ste vi jos u fazi strogog mirovanja? ja sam bas odlezala ova tri dana ali danas sam ipak malo u pokretu, kava u susjedstvu i pravljenje rucka...


ja sam na dan transfera skroz preležala doma. onda sam dva dana bila u pidžami, ali sam se ipak malo muvala po stanu i napravila nešto za jest.
danas sam se skroz digla iz kreveta, ali i dalje ništa posebno ne radim. i ne ide mi se van na hladnoću.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

linaxx, meni su to i dalje dobri znakovi, ~~~~~~~da tako i bude!

----------


## linaxx

Mare41: hvala na ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  baš mi to treba. Grčenje se smirilo tu i tamo me jako zgrči pa prestane.Skroz nekako čudno.Ne bole me janici samo u djelu matrenice.Opet mejrila temi. bila 36,9  pala je za 1 st. al s tim se ne zamaram....

Seka 35: sutra je tvoj dan~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

I dalje ne prilazim kućnim testovima za trudnoću. Toliko su me puta razočarali da sam uvjerena da mi nose lošu sreću.  :Wink: .
 Ali ako ostanem trudna ispišat ću ih najmanje 10 :Laughing:  dok svaki ne pokaže dvije debele plave crte .....

----------


## linaxx

Snekica :  A ne   :Wink:   neka barem još malo budem trudna !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## seka35

jutros dala krv i nalaz u 14 i 30

----------


## Bab

seka35, šaljem tonu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas razveseliš !!!

----------


## Sela

*Seka*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ZA BETU!

----------


## linaxx

Seka: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## vedre

i ja sam jutros vadila krv,a rezultati su oko 3-4.
seka draga sretno

----------


## vedre

sekaaa kako si mi.meni rezultati dolaze popodne na mail i rekla sam mužu da pogleda.ja sam nervozna totalno

----------


## seka35

vedre ,evo i moj muz sad otisao po nalaz ,jer ja  jednostavno nemam snage ,a i glava me boli od silnog uzbudenja

----------


## seka35

tebi isto sretno i da jedna drugu obradujemo ,a naravno sve na forumu

----------


## Pinky

vedre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ još malo!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše beturine

----------


## eva133

Vedre~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## seka35

moja beta je 220 jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## marisela

> moja beta je 220 jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Seko i ovdje supeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrr.  tako sam sretna zbog tebe jjjjjjjjoooooj da se ovako ubrzo sve veselimo....

----------


## Pinky

ma bravo seko!!!!!!!!!!
ajde vedre nastavi nam uljepšavati dan!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linaxx

Seka 35: to je to skačem od sreć mada nesmjem   :Wink:  evo ovak ću:  :Preskace uze: .

Aime daje mi snage za sutra........... :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj vedre  pocela sam gristi nokte  ajde javi finu  brojku   :Smile:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
cestitam seka   !!!

----------


## Snekica

Vedreeeeee??????

----------


## vedre

ajoj drage moje.fala vam jer mislite na mene ali ni ovaj put ništa kod mene.beta 1.2.
valjda tako triba bit.
evo radim cili dan i nikako da se dokopam kompa.drage moje nisam baš totalno u crnjaku.idemo dalje.odmah zovem dr za postupak.nemam vrimena za suze.
*seka* draga čestitam ti od srca.bravooooo

----------


## vedre

*seka* pijem jednu večeras za tebe.uživaj u ovome danu i u svakom sljedećem.kissssss

----------


## Jesen82

> moja beta je 220 jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


jupi!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jesen82

> ajoj drage moje.fala vam jer mislite na mene ali ni ovaj put ništa kod mene.beta 1.2.
> valjda tako triba bit.
> evo radim cili dan i nikako da se dokopam kompa.drage moje nisam baš totalno u crnjaku.idemo dalje.odmah zovem dr za postupak.nemam vrimena za suze.
> *seka* draga čestitam ti od srca.bravooooo


vedre žao mi je :Sad:

----------


## linaxx

Vedre:   :Taps:   tako treba samo naprijed...

----------


## aslan

seka 35 cestitam od srca, uzivaj u svakom danu svoje trudnoce!!!!!

----------


## kiki30

seka iskene čestitke   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   bravo!!
vedre ,žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## vedre

cure drage fala vam na potpori.već imam termin u petak.idemo dalje po naše bebice :Smile:

----------


## linaxx

Seka35:Koji ti je danas točno dan nakon trasfera ?

 Nadam se da ce moja beta biti i upola kao tvoja  :Wink:

----------


## seka35

linax ,danas mi je tocno 14 dan ,a mrvice su mi vracene treci dan ,tako da bi trebalo da je ok.
simptomi nista ,tek jutros malo pocele grudi zigati ,a iako si me pratila povremeno sam se zalila kako nemam simptome!
  malo sam se dala jutros u razmisljanje zbog tog sto su mi sinoc sline curile da mi je jastuk skroz bio mokar ,a negdje sam procitala da je i to znak trudnoce

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Seka cestitam :Smile: 
Vedre zao mi je :Sad: 
Ja-beta:nula

----------


## linaxx

Seka 35: da pratila sam te da nemaš skoro nikakve simptome. mene često zgrči u matrenci, jedan dan sam čak bila uvjerena da cu dobiti..Grudi me tu i tamo zaboluckale ali zadnjih dana ništa.
A i ja sam slinu spomenula stvrano mi se dosta stvara u ustima moram je gutati-znači dobar znak.

E da mjerila tem: 37,1, 37, 36,9,37,2 i tako .....

Sutra će mi sve biti jasnije.

Lily: žao mi je , sutra je novi dan  :Love:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Lina jedva cekam tvoju betu da dokazemo ovu teoriju s temperaturom u koju sam ja prilicno uvjerena. Utrogestan povisuje temperaturu, ali ne toliko dramaticno. Slutim lijepe vijesti :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

linaxx,za današnju veliku betu.....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

linaxx za veliku veliku betu.sretno
lily žao mi je,ali idemo dalje

----------


## seka35

sto se tice utrogestana ,ja sam bila u cetir postupka prije ovog i nijednom mi nije bila povisena temperatura i to je i jedini moj znak  da sam trudna!
 simptome sve zaj... kako rece amyx!
 meni su grudi bile osjetljive od punkcije  do cetvrtog dana ,  nakon cetvrtog dana jednostavno skroz ispuhale i nisam ih uopce osjecala i

----------


## seka35

linax, temperatura je kod mene dobitna kombinacija i meni se 13 dan desilo kao da cu dobiti i poslije nista

----------


## marisela

Seko trudnice naša kakva si mi jutros .....................

----------


## linaxx

Drage moje suborke moja beta 12dnt: je 220  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Seka to je čaroban broj  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Linaxx*, ČESTITAMMMMMM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  na 220 u voltima, he he!!!

----------


## kiki30

linax čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   super,svaki dan lijepa vijest!!!!  neka se tako i nastavi..

----------


## snow.ml

*linax, seka* ČESTITAM :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ne mogu vjerovati da vam je ista beta...samo nek se nastavi tako trend trudnica..
cure  :Love:  za one kojima ovaj put nije uspjelo...malo odmora i onda u akciju :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## seka35

> Drage moje suborke moja beta 12dnt: je 220 
> 
> Seka to je čaroban broj


linaxx,izgleda da je bas caroban i nek ti je sa srecom

----------


## Jesen82

> Drage moje suborke moja beta 12dnt: je 220 
> 
> Seka to je čaroban broj


čestitke!!!!!!! kako si mi neki dan rekla da imamo skoro sličnu dijagnozu.. daj Bože da ću imati tako lijepu betu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

linaxx :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (baš mi par dana mirišiš na trudnicu i stvarno nisam sumnjala!)

----------


## linaxx

mare 41: sigurna sam da je tvoja vjera pomogla :Love: 

*Hvala Vam svima*, nisma dugo na ovom forumu u pisanom obiliku ali Vas pratim već 3 godine.

Svima želim pozitivnu betu.

Jasen 82: nego što ti si slijedeća, a nakon minute sve ostale za tobom  :Smile: .

Sad ne preostaje ništa drugo nego nadati se duplanju i sretnom razvoju.

----------


## Pinky

joj, kako genijalno!!!!! iste bete!!! čestitam!!

jesen, čekamo te!  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

*linaxx* ČESTITAM  :Very Happy: 




> linaxx (baš mi par dana mirišiš na trudnicu i stvarno nisam sumnjala!)


 A baš si prava štriga  :Zaljubljen: 


*Jesenko*  :Heart:  tvoj je red

----------


## Jesen82

> joj, kako genijalno!!!!! iste bete!!! čestitam!!
> 
> jesen, čekamo te!





> *linaxx* ČESTITAM 
> 
> 
>  A baš si prava štriga 
> 
> 
> *Jesenko*  tvoj je red


joj cure kako bi to bilo lijepo nakon 3 godine čekanja :Heart: 

e meni od jučer crijeva pjevaju.. je li nekome od vas bilo tako? neka nelagoda.. kao da imam hrpu zraka u crijevima... evo sada sam jela pa mi sve kao kamen nekako sjelo... danas za ručkom na poslu isto... mislim svjesna sam da su mi sigurno povećani jajnici od stimulacije... i idem redovno na wc i ništa me ne boli... nego nekako sam si ko balonček :Cool: 

a valjda će proći :Rolling Eyes:  

prijavila sam to sve dr.L tj. činjenicu da sam stalno malo napuhana ali da idem ok na wc i kaže da je to ok

idem sad prošetati do dm-a.. možda malo pomogne

----------


## bugaboo

Linaxx cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## amyx

> idem sad prošetati do dm-a.. možda malo pomogne


Pomoći će sigurno. Još ako potrošiš dosta novčića  :Grin:  pomoć je garantirana

----------


## Sela

Cestitke *Linaxx*!!!!

----------


## linaxx

> joj cure kako bi to bilo lijepo nakon 3 godine čekanja


Jesen 82: i mi smo čekali 3 godine .....

----------


## aslan

linaxx cestitam!!!! puno srece ti zelim i uzivaj u svojoj trudnoci!!!

----------


## linaxx

Prema obećanju odmah išla popiškiti test na trudnoću i bio je negativan.  Zato cure beta je zakon !!!! :Grin: 

Probat cu sutra sa prvim jutranjim možda je slabo osjetljiv !!!!

----------


## marisela

linaxx puno sreće ti želim i za... ti testove  beta je 220 ona je sve rekla

----------


## Jesen82

> Jesen 82: i mi smo čekali 3 godine .....



još sličnosti :Grin:

----------


## amyx

> Prema obećanju odmah išla popiškiti test na trudnoću i bio je negativan.  Zato cure beta je zakon !!!!
> 
> Probat cu sutra sa prvim jutranjim možda je slabo osjetljiv !!!!


Meni na ß 308 nije uopče reagirao test, a na ß 780 je neka bljedunjava crtica ... imamo loše testove, Pirica kaže da je njen detektirao i biokemijsku od 17,7  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pirica

> Meni na ß 308 nije uopče reagirao test, a na ß 780 je neka bljedunjava crtica ... imamo loše testove, Pirica kaže da je njen detektirao i biokemijsku od 17,7


a šta da kažem, od muke je otišao u smeće

----------


## visibaba

> Meni na ß 308 nije uopče reagirao test, a na ß 780 je neka bljedunjava crtica ... imamo loše testove, Pirica kaže da je njen detektirao i biokemijsku od 17,7


meni je onaj turbo jeftini internetski test bio pozitivan, a beta 3 dana poslije 156; znaci taj test je bio pozitivan na betu cca 58 (procjena ak se pravilno duplala, a JE :Grin: ).

----------


## ValaMala

*pirice*, kakav test si ti koristila? Ja obično onaj IntimPlus

----------


## pirica

> *pirice*, kakav test si ti koristila? Ja obično onaj IntimPlus


prima stick i intim plus
na intimu plus odmah, a na prima stick nakon 5-10min

----------


## seka35

meni kad je muz otisao po nalaz bete ,kupi on  test ,donese kuci i kaze mi da napravim. meni naravno nije bilo vazno da li ce pokazati kad je beta pzitivna ,ali je odmah pokazao dvije crtice i to onaj stapic skroz jeftini .
Da ,radila sam ga iza 15 h

----------


## Gabi25

Meni je onaj jeftini s interneta oba puta bio pozitivan, slabo ali pozitivan. Prvi put beta bila 20, drugi put 40

----------


## ivanova

seka i linax cestitke od srca!!!!!
svima ostaima punooooooooooo sreceeeeeeeeeee zelimo!
i samo da znate da vec dugo cekamo da nam se netko novi pridruzi s blizanackom trudnocom!!!

----------


## tanjam

Da se i ja malo priključum u pisanom obliku, čitajući vas pratim. U MPO priči (konkretno smo od 2008.g., a pokušavamo i radimo na tome već 7 g.). iz potpisa vidite "naše stanje". Sad sam u prirodnom postupku - jedan folikul, 1 j.s.. Punkcija bila 16.02.2011., ET 21.02.2001., vraćen i embrij u stadiju blastociste. Dr. i biolog zadovoljni kvalitetom zametka i debljinom endometrija (iako je mm imao apstinenciju prije punkcije 1,5 mj.). Danas mi je 4dpt5d, i znam da čitajući sve vaše postove to ništa ne znači, al simptomi u ova 4 dana su slijedeći:
- tu i tamo par oštrih/tupih probadanja. Spavam super i već par noći sanjam snove od kojih se smijem (vidio mm). Mala promjena raspoloženja. Zujanje u ušima ponekad. Temperatura popodne 37-37,1. Valunzi po noći. Prištići po licu kao kod pms-a. U prva 3dpt titranje desnog dijela trbuha uzdužno (od grudi do kuka; embrij je usađen na desnoj strani). Par puta mi je i taj dio i utrnuo. Ova dva zadnja simptoma više ne osječam. Nadutost kroz cijeli dan, a pogotovo navečer. Bolne grudi i bradavice. Stalni osječaj ko da me na desnoj strani nešto tiska/smeta i kao da mi je desna strana trbuha veća od lijeve. 2. i 3. dan vrtoglavica-dođe iznenada i dok sjedim i dok ležim, zamanta mi se pred očima i okrene se cijela soba.
I šta vi sve kažete na sve ovo ????

----------


## linaxx

Tanjam: slične simptome sam imala i ja. 5 i 6 dnt sam osjećala isto tako propadanje i to baš u desnom dijelu matrenice. sad se više ne sjećam poslije toga bio je jedan dan kad sam mislila da cu dobiti M cijeli dan.
Onda se malo smirilo ali poslije su se često pojavljivalja žiganja,osjećaj da nešto curi  , ponekad da ce menga doći i tako.

Temp je bila tako kao tvoja ali znala se spustiti i ispod 37 ali stino 36,8, i 36,9 , uvjek je mjerila popodne ili navečer.

Tako po mom misljenju sve su to dobri dobri znaci.
Želim ti uspijeh !!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

> Meni na ß 308 nije uopče reagirao test, a na ß 780 je neka bljedunjava crtica ... imamo loše testove, Pirica kaže da je njen detektirao i biokemijsku od 17,7


ja još uvijek čuvam 2 pozitivna testa sa 2 biokemijske. znam da sam pacijent, ali šta ću. na oba beta nije prelazila 25 a crte se i dan danas vide. testovi su isti, koštao je oko 30ak kn u ljekarni.

a nakon bete (vidi potpis) na 12. dpt, jedva sam se natrala napraviti test,  bojala sam se da nisu zamjenili nalaze u bolnici. a koji je gušt bio gledat tu crtu! ona trudnička se pojavila prije kontrolne  :Laughing:

----------


## linaxx

Pinkiy: tebi je beta znači 12 dnt bila 859, jel trasfer bio 3 ili 5 dan (blastice) ????

----------


## tally

I ovdje čestitam betama 220 !!!!
Vec sam napisala na "odbrojavanu" da sam jučer (9 dpt) imala popodne lagano smeđe krvarenje,koje nije bilo obilno, ni blizu menstruacijskom, ali sasvim pristojno da me optereti i baci u depru! Danas nema ništa! Ne znam jel to implatacijsko, kolike su šanse da nije?! Što to može još značiti? U totalnoj sam zbunjozi! I dali je potrebno mirovanje kada je impl.krvarenje u pitanju?* Molim vas da me spasite od ovih bubica u mojoj glavi, s vašim iskustvima kao i uvijek do sada, jer ste jednostavno nezamjenjive... I želim vam zahvaliti na svemu do sada, drastično ste mi olakšale svako prolaženje kroz postupke!* (Uvijek imam izljeve nježnosti kad sam tužna  :Laughing:   )

----------


## Pinky

> Pinkiy: tebi je beta znači 12 dnt bila 859, jel trasfer bio 3 ili 5 dan (blastice) ????


12 dpt 2 blastice, evo čekam da me počnu lupkati, sad smo u 18.tt  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

> I ovdje čestitam betama 220 !!!!
> Vec sam napisala na "odbrojavanu" da sam jučer (9 dpt) imala popodne lagano smeđe krvarenje,koje nije bilo obilno, ni blizu menstruacijskom, ali sasvim pristojno da me optereti i baci u depru! Danas nema ništa! Ne znam jel to implatacijsko, kolike su šanse da nije?! Što to može još značiti? U totalnoj sam zbunjozi! I dali je potrebno mirovanje kada je impl.krvarenje u pitanju?* Molim vas da me spasite od ovih bubica u mojoj glavi, s vašim iskustvima kao i uvijek do sada, jer ste jednostavno nezamjenjive... I želim vam zahvaliti na svemu do sada, drastično ste mi olakšale svako prolaženje kroz postupke!* (Uvijek imam izljeve nježnosti kad sam tužna   )


ja sam 9.dpt imala smeđi spoting, nešto kao 5-6 mrlja smeđe krvi na gaćicama. ne moram vam  ni pričati kako sam oplakala i taj postupak, kad ono, za 3 dana beta 859. 
neću ti puno pomoći jer sam imala i implantacijsko ciklus prije, ali ništa od bete, ista mi se stvar bila dogodila. 
dakle, kao i sve stvari oko trudnoće, može a i ne mora biti znak trudnoće.
ja vibram iz dna duše da ipak je  :Heart:

----------


## seka35

evo da i ovdje prijavim da je beta nakon dva dana 664

----------


## linaxx

Meni je moj MPO dr: rekao kontrolna beta : 28.02  jojjjjjj već trnem  :Rolling Eyes: 

ja nisam imala nikakvo impl.krvarenje mislim da je to kod svakoga indvidulano kao i sami simptomi.

Kod mene i Seke 35: simptomi su bili drugačiji tj. kod mene izdražajniji a kod nje sokoro nikakvi osim temp.

Tako da svi smo mi jedinka za sebe!!!!

tally: samo opušteno, i miruj moja preporuka !!!!

----------


## Sela

*Tally* za implantacijsko!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~! :Very Happy:

----------


## andreja

čestitke novim trudnicama,i svima želim dosadnu i školsku trudnoću!!!! :Klap:

----------


## sign

čestitam cure na lijepim betama!  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 

ja sam 6dpt, ne mogu se baš pohvalit nekim simptomima.  :Sad:

----------


## tally

hvala vam puno, drage moje...pokušat cu se skulirat!

----------


## tiki_a

Prijavljujem tek drugi dnt, bez simptoma.

----------


## aslan

evo meni 7dnt, simptomi:
-povisena temperatura 37.2-37.4 (ali moze biti od utrica)
-cice me bole na dodir (a jadne i ne bolile koliko ih stiskam provjeravajuci jel me bole)
-cesce idem piskit (ali puno vise i pijem)
 e pa sad vi recite! ja bi najradije radila test sutra-prekosutra ali znam da bi to bila najveca glupost koju mogu napraviti jer je jos rano a i transfer je bio drugi dan nakon punkcije....
dan kao godina! pusa za sve nestrpljive cekalice bilo cega jer mi ovdje uvijek nesto cekamo ali i docekat cemo!

----------


## Pinky

da ponovim onaj lipi tekst:

*Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:*

1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se

2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu

3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota

4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu

6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice

7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa

8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija

10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči

*11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz

urina

**Nakon transfera zametka starog 5 dana događa se sljedeće:*



0 dpt...zametak je u stadiju blastociste

1 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz svog omota

2 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

3 dpt...započinje implantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista polako tone u sluznicu

4 dpt...implantacija se nastavlja kako morula sve dublje tone u sluznicu maternice

5 dpt...morula se u potpunosti ugnijezdila u sluznicu i ima stanice placente i fetusa

6 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

7 dpt...više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

8 dpt... više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

*9 dpt... nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz

urina*

----------


## seka35

> čestitam cure na lijepim betama! 
> 
> ja sam 6dpt, ne mogu se baš pohvalit nekim simptomima.


jos i bolje i ja nisam imala sta za pohvalit

----------


## seka35

> evo meni 7dnt, simptomi:
> -povisena temperatura 37.2-37.4 (ali moze biti od utrica)
> -cice me bole na dodir (a jadne i ne bolile koliko ih stiskam provjeravajuci jel me bole)
> -cesce idem piskit (ali puno vise i pijem)
>  e pa sad vi recite! ja bi najradije radila test sutra-prekosutra ali znam da bi to bila najveca glupost koju mogu napraviti jer je jos rano a i transfer je bio drugi dan nakon punkcije....
> dan kao godina! pusa za sve nestrpljive cekalice bilo cega jer mi ovdje uvijek nesto cekamo ali i docekat cemo!


ako mozes izdrzati bolje sacekaj kad ti je rekao dr.

----------


## delfin

Čestitike novim trudnicama!

Prijavljujem današnji transfer. Treći dan vraćena tri zametka, 8-stanični, 6-stanični i 4-stanični. Beta 11.03.

----------


## kiki30

delfin,sretno.....za veliku betu!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## linaxx

Delfin sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu.
Tiki , aslan: samo strpljivo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> evo meni 7dnt, simptomi:
> -povisena temperatura 37.2-37.4 (ali moze biti od utrica)
> -cice me bole na dodir (a jadne i ne bolile koliko ih stiskam provjeravajuci jel me bole)
> -cesce idem piskit (ali puno vise i pijem)
>  e pa sad vi recite! ja bi najradije radila test sutra-prekosutra ali znam da bi to bila najveca glupost koju mogu napraviti jer je jos rano a i transfer je bio drugi dan nakon punkcije....
> dan kao godina! pusa za sve nestrpljive cekalice bilo cega jer mi ovdje uvijek nesto cekamo ali i docekat cemo!


Ja bih na tvom mjestu ako i u nedjelju ujutro bazalna bude povisena napravila test s prvom jutarnjom. Ali takodjer bih prethodno sebe uvjerila kako taj test nista ne znaci ako je negativan. Ako mozes ne uzeti previse k srcu potencijalno negativan test napravi ga :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## tanjam

Pinky ovo je super što si napisala, znači ja mogu test raditi u SRI 02.03. 9dpt5d, al imam jedno pitanje. U petak 25.2. sam dobila Brevactid 1500 i.m. pa jel će taj test biti mjerodavan, mislim dal ta ampula utječe na rezultat???

----------


## tiki_a

Za aslan bi potpisala Lily, sve što je napisano...

Brojim 3. dnt - blastocista se izliježe iz omota (Pinky, prepisujem  :Smile: )

----------


## Snekica

*Tiki_a* kako si mi slatka s tim tvojim dnevnim izvještajima!  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

Da,da,a onda dolazi dan kad pocinje implantacija! :Grin:  :Klap:

----------


## tally

*tanjam*, ja sam u ponedjeljak dobila Brevactid od 1500, a dr. mi je rekao da ako ću radit kućni test, onda nek to bude u nedjelju da prođe dovoljno vremena...pa ti savjetujem da se strpiš, ja ti želim puuuuno sreće, ali ipak imaj na umu da možeš sebi nanjet puno više štete, nego koristi- u slučaju lažnog rezultata! Znam kako ti je, vjeruj mi! 
Eto moj kućni testić je spreman...čeka do sutra ujutro  u skrivenom kutu, daleko od oćiju i napasti! 
Držim ti fige da ti to nestrpljenje prođe to bezbolnije!

----------


## Jesen82

> evo meni 7dnt, simptomi:
> -povisena temperatura 37.2-37.4 (ali moze biti od utrica)
> -cice me bole na dodir (a jadne i ne bolile koliko ih stiskam provjeravajuci jel me bole)
> -cesce idem piskit (ali puno vise i pijem)
>  e pa sad vi recite! ja bi najradije radila test sutra-prekosutra ali znam da bi to bila najveca glupost koju mogu napraviti jer je jos rano a i transfer je bio drugi dan nakon punkcije....
> dan kao godina! pusa za sve nestrpljive cekalice bilo cega jer mi ovdje uvijek nesto cekamo ali i docekat cemo!


draga.. ti i ja smo bile isti dan na punkciji i to prošlu subotu.. znači dan punkcije je nulti dan.... što će reći da ti je danas 7dpt a ne 8 kako ti računaš :Wink: 

znači danas po tablici od pinky nam naša dječica/dijete tonu dublje u endometrij i na sigurnom su :Zaljubljen: 

a što se mojih simptoma tiče... ja imam kao neke grčiće, i crijeva me muče.. kao pms.. danas sam si dala zadnji brevactid...uh nadam se da je to sve dobro i poztivno :Smile:  i napuhana sam sva :Cool: 

danas ću se probati baviti više svojom prijavom za magistarski.. da se zaokupim.. sad sam ispunila poreznu prijavu i tako to...

----------


## tally

*Jesen82*, sreća što je vrijeme ispunjanja por.prijava,pa da se imamo s cim zaokupirati,(par dana) hahahaha!
Drž'te se cure!

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky ovo je super što si napisala, znači ja mogu test raditi u SRI 02.03. 9dpt5d, al imam jedno pitanje. U petak 25.2. sam dobila Brevactid 1500 i.m. pa jel će taj test biti mjerodavan, mislim dal ta ampula utječe na rezultat???


e, morat ćeš malo pričekati - brevactidu treba 5-6 dana da izađe iz organizma. onda čekaj 12dpt5d ko ja

----------


## alma_itd

Cure imam jedno pitanje za sve.Da li neka od vas u postupku FET pila Vitex?Zapravo procitala sam na netu da se mora prestati piti kad se udje u postupak,jel' to sad znaci da kada se pocne sa utrogestanima i estriolom prestati sa  Vitex kapsulama? Je li neko imao pozitivne rezultate sa tim Vitex-om?Sto se tice mojih hormona sve je ok,nemam neke izrazene PMS-ove,a citala sam da se nekako vise za to preporucuje,sad sam zbunjena :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sela

Ja pila.Zadnji puta sada nakon kiretaze u strahu da mi se hormoni nece stabilizirati u normalnom roku.Dakle,uglavnom cure piju zbog nestabilnog
ciklusa.Procurila 7 dana nakon sto sam ga pocela uzimati tako da sumnjam da je to on bas nesto mogao uciniti u tako kratkom roku.
Citala sam da mnogim curama ipak pomaze.Zasto bi ga ti pila?Kao pripremu za FET?Tko ti to preporucuje?

----------


## aslan

u pravu si jesen82, ipak necu raditi test jer sutra tek trebam dati si brevactid a onda cu se strpit bar do srijede....
ali danas me nekako od jutra boli trbuh identicno kao pred mengu, o Boze samo da ta vjestica ne dodje!

----------


## Pinky

> Cure imam jedno pitanje za sve.Da li neka od vas u postupku FET pila Vitex?Zapravo procitala sam na netu da se mora prestati piti kad se udje u postupak,jel' to sad znaci da kada se pocne sa utrogestanima i estriolom prestati sa  Vitex kapsulama? Je li neko imao pozitivne rezultate sa tim Vitex-om?Sto se tice mojih hormona sve je ok,nemam neke izrazene PMS-ove,a citala sam da se nekako vise za to preporucuje,sad sam zbunjena


koliko znam, trebala bi prestati sa vitexom kad si u postupku

----------


## Jesen82

> u pravu si jesen82, ipak necu raditi test jer sutra tek trebam dati si brevactid a onda cu se strpit bar do srijede....
> ali danas me nekako od jutra boli trbuh identicno kao pred mengu, o Boze samo da ta vjestica ne dodje!


..

draga, znam da je teško ali ako si ga daš sutra..on je u organizmu još bar 5,6 dana nakon toga... čime dođemo najranije u subotu...s time da nam doc sigurno nije bez veze rekao da čekamo ponedjeljak 7-og... ja ću ga poslušati.. do sada je u svemu bio u pravu i vjerujem da zna što govori i zašto :Wink: 

neće doći vještica!

----------


## Pinky

aslan ako sutra daš brevatcid (u nedjelju) moraš čekati do petka-subote da ti izađe, tako da je test u srijedu uzaludan.
potpisujem jesen.

ja sam drugi brevatcid primala 5.-6. dpt, koji je onda tebi danas dan? a misila si već test raditi? ma samo se mučiš, čekaj subotu.

----------


## Jesen82

> aslan ako sutra daš brevatcid (u nedjelju) moraš čekati do petka-subote da ti izađe, tako da je test u srijedu uzaludan.
> potpisujem jesen.
> 
> ja sam drugi brevatcid primala 5.-6. dpt, koji je onda tebi danas dan? a misila si već test raditi? ma samo se mučiš, čekaj subotu.


pinkyca danas joj 7dpt... bile smo skupa isti dan na transferu :Wink:

----------


## tiki_a

Jesen82 simpatičan ti je simptom. I bravo za dodatne aktivnosti!

----------


## Jesen82

> Jesen82 simpatičan ti je simptom. I bravo za dodatne aktivnosti!



da, simpatičan.. cijeli dan jaučem od crijeva :Laughing: ..ali bitno da mi se apetit nije smanjio :Cool: 

ali čula sam se sa docom i on kaže da su to sve dobri simptomi :Klap: ...daj Bože

za dodatne aktivnosti...da danas sam se natjerala unatoč tome što se nikako namjestiti a u pon moram poslati profesoru prijavu inače će me zadaviti :Grin:

----------


## seka35

crijeva su super znak

----------


## Jesen82

> crijeva su super znak


ma ubiše me danas..., ali zapravo već par dana.... što god pojedem ih osjećam...ali eto... budemo vidjeli :Wink:

----------


## seka35

kod mene su se cula kao da sam non stop gladna

----------


## tally

samo ću kopirati s ODBROJAVANJA: S dozom rezerviranosti, na vrhunskoj distanci vam javljam da sam danas popiškila plusić ! Sutra idem vadit betu! (Ona biokemijska prošli put mi je dala toliko straha, pa sam sva naježena)

----------


## kiki30

tally ,nadamo se da je to,to-za veliku betu...  :Very Happy:  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*tally*, iz sveg srca ti želim prekrasnu betu sutra!!

----------


## Jesen82

tally držimo fige sutra! :Very Happy:

----------


## tlukaci5

nova sam ovdje, evo da se prijavim, danas je 7 dnt i zanima me da li temperaturica od jadnih 36,8 znači da ništa od toga ili još da se nadam?? :Sad: jučer sam imala dosta probadanja i svega, a danas pak ništa posebno osim umora što pripisujem utrogestanima,inače planiram jedan probni testić u srijedu a u petak je vađenje bete..

----------


## amyx

Zanemari bilo kakve simptome...ja sam imala apsolutno sve simptome kao pred M...rezultat vidiš u potpisu  :Smile:   još i sad imam osjećaj kao da ću M dobiti

----------


## tiki_a

Oho tally  :Klap: ~~~~da beta sve lijepo potvrdi!

Brojim 4. dnt - blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice (malo se igram, ne zamjerite)
Kod mene sve mirno. U ovakvoj situaciji sam 99,99% sigurna da se ovo gore napisano ne događa.
tlukaci, pa nije baš tako niska temp., ovisi koliko inače imaš~~~~

----------


## Jesen82

cure moje ja i danas napuhana, nikako se namjestiti za sjesti...danas je 8dpt.. temperaturu ne mjerim ali sam toliko pospana... tako je već par dana... pogotovo predvečer/navečer sruši me u krevet..ali od jučer baš posebno... prebita sam sva.... ja inače ne reagiram tako na utriće.. i definitivno mi nije prvi put na njima i nikada mi se od njih nije spavalo...

ali je i cendravost moja pred pms počela.. gledala sam kraj Titanica i opet sam cmoljila.. na tako glupi dio i još gluplji film :Rolling Eyes: 

ajme sam da ne dođe vještica :Mad:

----------


## tlukaci5

> Zanemari bilo kakve simptome...ja sam imala apsolutno sve simptome kao pred M...rezultat vidiš u potpisu  još i sad imam osjećaj kao da ću M dobiti


 

ma joj, sad su me i cice počele boliti kao pred m i onaj osjećaj u trbuhu kao da trebam dobiti.. :Mad: 

ne znam bi li bilo prerano da napravim testić 9dnt ako je transfer bio 3 dan(1 8-stanični)?? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## amyx

> ma joj, sad su me i cice počele boliti kao pred m i onaj osjećaj u trbuhu kao da trebam dobiti..
> 
> ne znam bi li bilo prerano da napravim testić 9dnt ako je transfer bio 3 dan(1 8-stanični)??


Može bit rano a i ne mora...ovisi kakav je test. Meni je onaj jeftinjak s interneta tek na betu 300 pokazao bljedu crticu. Na tvom mjestu ja se ne bi živcirala.

----------


## tiki_a

tlukaci, nek' najranije bude 10-ti dnt. A simptomi su dobri, nije još vrijeme za M.
Moja temperatura niska, tako i osjećam.

----------


## tally

opet ću se kopirati s odbrojavanja:
Hvala vam cure, baš ste super navijačice! 
Želim svu sreću svima koje čekate, što god čekate...valjda će ovo biti naše vrijeme!  Da se i mi prebacimo na one trudničke forume! 
Javim vam se sutra s betom! 
I čitam ove vaše simptome...pa vi ste buduće trudnice! U to ime ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## medena8

Evo samo kopiram sa odbrojavanja...
Krv izvađena, nalaz oko 14:30, ali šaljem muža po njega... Noćas oko 2 roskasti trag sa par žilica, jutros nekoliko smeđih točkica sa jednom ovećom žilicom, mislim da je *14dnt* prekasno za nekakvo implantacijsko krvarenje tako da čekam betu koja će to službeno i potvrdit... Više nam sreće drugi put...

----------


## sign

kod mene 9dpt, više nemam osjećaj kao pred mengu. cice manje bole.
malo me trese zimica i lovi plačljivost.  :Sad:

----------


## aslan

tally cekamo tvoju betu!!!

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, evo me ponovo k vama na ovom lijepom podforumu!  :Smile: 
Jutros sam imala transfer trodnevnog 8-staničnog embrija. Bojala sam se kako će proći sam transfer, pošto su moji transferi malo teži zbog slaloma koji je moj cerviks (pun zavijutaka), ali smo radili na pun mjehur, uz pomoć ultrazvuka i sve je prošlo brzo i prekrasno. Rekao je dr. da nisu iziritirali maternicu, a i on i biolog su prezadovoljni razvojem embrija. 

I dobila sam slikicu male mrvice u maternici (naravno, razniježila sam se skroz na skroz!  :Zaljubljen: )

U četvrtak se još piknem decapeptylom i to je to do bete, koja je 15.3.!  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*ValaMala* da slikica postane stvarnost!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## linaxx

Danas kontrolna Beta 16dpt: 1301 jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Medena8 nikad neznaš što te može iznenaditi...
Vala Mala što drugo reci osim streno i strpljivo.....
Sign niš to ne znači i ja sam imala takvih dana bez simptoma i sa padanjima temperature i sl.
Tally; veselim se tvojoj beti.......

Sve cure koje sam zaboravila spomenuti znajte da   *vibram za sve pozitivne bete * !!!!

----------


## kiki30

linaxx ,super  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
tally,za veliku betu....

----------


## mare41

Vala, držim ti fige! Misliš, dobili ste sličice embrija prije nego su ti vraćeni?

----------


## medena8

Nema kod mene iznenadjenja, a i osjecaj me nikad ne prevari... Moja beta je 1,2 .... Bit ce jednom, mora  :Smile: 
Pozdrav, cure, hvala vam na svemu... Ljubim vas!

----------


## aslan

medena8 znam da ti je tesko ali neka te to ojaca za dalje, cekamo tvoj sljedeci postupak-dobitni!

----------


## vedre

*ValaMala* drago mi je da je transfer prošao uredu.drži se.sretnoooo :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

> medena8 znam da ti je tesko ali neka te to ojaca za dalje, cekamo tvoj sljedeci postupak-dobitni!


medena, zao mi je

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

ValaMala cestitam na lijepo odradjenom transferu :Smile:  Vidis kao je sve super krenulo.... Osamstanicni embrij koliko ja znam spada u prvu klasu :Wink:  Bravo!!
Nisma znala da se tako rano moze vidjeti slikica..ajme pa to je super, iduci put to obavezno trazim :Smile:  znaci tako mozes biti siguran da je transfer zaista obavljen kako treba? Mene je isprepadao jedan clanak koji je rekao da u velikom postotku transfer ne uspije jer embrij biva izbacen iz maternice odmah po postupku skupa s instrumentima....ajme, ovo me full ohrabrilo za drugi put....
Lijepo miruj draga i uzivaj u spoznaji da ste sad ti i i tvoja mrva zajedno :Smile:  Svu srecu vam zelim!

----------


## ValaMala

*medena8*, jako mi je žao!

*mare48*, ne slike oplođenih embrija, nego sliku ultrazvučnu trenutka kada ti embrio vrate, dakle, prvog trena kad se našao u tebi. Prekrasna uspomena ako zatrudniš...

----------


## eva133

*Vala* žao mi je što te nisam pričekala da vidim sličicu.

----------


## tiki_a

ValaMala, za sada sve dobro zvuči, imaš odličan embrij  :Klap: , kreće odbrojavanje!
medena žao mi je  :Love: 
linaxx, jako lijepo!
sign, ne zvuči ništa zabrinjavajuće, plačljivost je dobar znak  :Smile: 
Lily, moja su iskustva s et-om takva - nakon et-a, biolog/ica provjerava epruvetu da vidi nije li unutra ostao zametak i uvijek kaže čisto.

Brojim 5. dnt (ovako mi vrijeme brže prolazi) - započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu
Simptomi u ginekološkom dijelu nula bodova. Noćas dosta jaka mučnina, ali više u crijevima, gotovo sigurno je virus u pitanju jer kolegica s posla ga je zaradila, brzo se širi, skoro cijela obitelj je bolesna. Temperatura niska 36,5, čak i utrići baš puno ne pomažu, jutros konačno 37.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> Lily, moja su iskustva s et-om takva - nakon et-a, biolog/ica provjerava epruvetu da vidi nije li unutra ostao zametak i uvijek kaže čisto.


Uhhh, mi se spremamo na sljedece konzultacije u ponedjeljak i ja bih najradije spomenula svoje strahove vezane uz transfer ali neznam kako da to izvedem a da ne razjarim dr. jer smo imale jako los start i konacno smo se recimo slozile pa da sad ne pokvarim...a opet moram to nekako rascistit...znam da zvuci glupo ali ja nijedan dan nakon transfera nisma imala osjecaj da je nesto u meni. Mislila sma da cu se osjecati drugacije i znam, nemam se sto osjecati drugacije jer se to ne moze osjetiti (navodno) ali nisam imala bas nikakav feeling, i ne prestajem misliti o tome kako taj embrij nije ni dosao doma s nama :Sad: 
Sjecam se jos kako je usred mog transfera zvonio telefon i kako je dr. zafrkavala embriologinju kao: idi, idi javi se, ja cu ovo do kraja, nemoj da te ovaj tvoj ceka ho ho ha ha a ja si mislim helooou ja sam prisutna i ovo mi je najsvecaniji i njaveci trenutak u zivotu!! Znam da je njima sve to rutina, ali meni nije, nama nije.....

[/QUOTE]Noćas dosta jaka mučnina, ali više u crijevima, gotovo sigurno je virus u pitanju jer kolegica s posla ga je zaradila, brzo se širi, skoro cijela obitelj je bolesna. Temperatura niska 36,5, čak i utrići baš puno ne pomažu, jutros konačno 37.[/QUOTE]

Kud bas sad taj virus.... :Sad: 
Nadam se da ce brzo proci...super za temperaturu :Wink:

----------


## ValaMala

Ponekad se dogodi da maternica uđe u kontrakcije (češće nakon težeg transfera, ili ako je kateter nezgodno dotakne...), pa uslijed tih kontrakcija izbaci embrio koji osjeti kao strano tijelo. Tako mi je objasnio doktor. No to se ne može predvidjeti, niti detektirati nakon transfera. 

Puno cura koje su imale jako lagan transfer i još bez ultrazvuka i slika kažu da im je čudno što nešto tako veliko nisu skoro ni osjetile, ono, gotovo je prije nego li je počelo. Zato mi je zgodno što sam dobila tu slikicu, onako ležiš nakon transfera i gledaš tu malu mrljicu i znaš da je mrvica na pravom mjestu. To je meni još puno više značilo, jer ako se sjećate, na mojem prošlom embrio transferu mrvica je ispuštena u cerviksu, nije nikada ni došla do maternice. Ja sam se nadala 2 tjedna, a zapravo bi mi bilo draže da smo odmah skužili što je bilo.  :Sad: 

Lilly, molim te uvijek pitaj sve što te zanima. Ako se bilo koji doktor naljuti na tvoja pitanja, onda se zaista pitam kakav je. Moj doktor i biolog se ponekad znaju nasmijati svemu što meni padne na pamet da pitam, ali vidim da im je i drago i nikada im nije teško objasniti mi sve. Na koncu, puno bolje ćeš se osjećati ako riješiš neke dileme i sumnje koje imaš...

Pusa svima, odoh maziti tibicu  :Smile:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Znaci iz slike koju si dobila moze se vidjeti da je embrio na svom mjestu? To mi je neobicno jer to su mikroskopske velicine

----------


## tiki_a

Lily, nekako sumnjam da bi se tako nešto moglo dogoditi, a ako da, to je sigurno vrlo rijetko. No bolje da pitaš, i meni zna malo biti neugodno kad upozoravam dr-ove na dan kada treba biti štoperica, no neki već i sami pitaju kako to funkcionira kod mene i onda ispadne najbolje, naše iskustvo plus njihova stručnost...
Što se tiče osjećaja kao da mrvica uopće nije bila kod tebe, baš tako se osjećam u ovom postupku, istina češće nije bilo tako, ali nije mi nepoznato tako da se uopće ne nadam pozitivnom ishodu. M mi kod takvog postupka stigne ranije. Ne sjećam se kako je bilo kod tebe?

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

A evo i cijelog mog posta, bemu, nisam znala da na ovom forumu imas samo dvije minute fore za edit...bzvz:/

Znaci iz slike koju si dobila moze se vidjeti da je embrio na svom mjestu? To mi je neobicno jer to su mikroskopske velicine :Confused: 
Ako se stvarno moze snimiti i vidjeti to je onda pregenijalno...mislim onda ni ne moraju provjeravati epruvetu....

PS. Evo jedan lijepo snimljen filmic gdje se prate zbivanja u prva dva tejdna (jest prirodna trudnoca ali nakon 3-eg dana je ioanko isto :Smile: )
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/program...16_qlg_04.html

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Tiki zaista se nadam da nisu pogrijesili, ali ja inace osjetim neke stvari, mislim da vecina nas osjeti osobito kad su takve stvari u pitanju. Ja oduvijek puno puno osluskujem svoje tijelo i cesto znam sto mi je i racionaliziram stvari prije nego budu potvrdjene. Naravno cesto sam i paranoicna:D i pogrijesm....s ovim nemam uopce iskustva :Sad:  ali ocekivala sam taj neki feeling koji je izostao. Znam da je iracionalno ali eto...
Stvarno mi tesko kad vidim broj tvojih embriotransfera, divim se tvojoj ustrajnosti i hrabrosti i dao bog ili tko god vec da te ovog puta prati pogresan osjecaj i da je to stvaarno to!!! Samo nek te taj virus ne rastima....
A kad smo vec kod viruca imam jos jedno pitanje...
Otkad imamo problem, suprug pije razne suplemente a u tome sam mu se i ja pridruzila pa tako boostamo lijepo nase imunitete raznim vitamnima i mineralima, folatima i svim sto bi nam trebalo uciniti dobro medjutim....ako je imunoloska reakcija u tijelu prejaka ona ce unistiti embrio u pokusaju da se implantira, pa sad mene zanima da li bi mi zapravo trebale malo smanjiti svoj imunitet kako bi povecale sanse za trudnocu, a ne ga pojacavati? Morilo me to i prije postupka ali nisam nasla adekvatan odgovor a doc. sam u moru drugih pitanja to zaboravila pitati.....
Inace, Tiki, ja sam mjesecnicu dobila tocno 15 dana nakon punkcije, a inace dobivam tocno 15 dana nakon ovulacije, tako da mi to ko urica stimalo bez obzira na utrogestan (iako su mi ciklusi beskrajno dugi, ali vrijedi pravilo 15 dana nakon ovulacije kad se ona dogodi tamo negdje 16 do 20-i dan). Takodjer u prirodnim ciklusima biljezim pocetak padanja BT otprilike sedam dana prije pocetka mjesecnice, pocne lagano ali neazustavljivo padadi do m. svaki dan cca. za 0.1 stupanj te mi se i to ponovilo i u ovom stimuliranom ciklusu takodjer bez obzira na utrogestan...po tome sam naslutila da od trudnoce nista...
Vidim ti si sad na 37 i to je suuuper, samo neka potraje!!

----------


## Bebel

> tu malu mrljicu i znaš da je mrvica na pravom mjestu. To je meni još puno više značilo, jer ako se sjećate, na mojem prošlom embrio transferu mrvica je ispuštena u cerviksu, nije nikada ni došla do maternice. Ja sam se nadala 2 tjedna, a zapravo bi mi bilo draže da smo odmah skužili što je bilo.


 Oprosti...a kako to znaš?

----------


## tiki_a

Lily, eto i kod tebe isto, M stigla kao da se baš ništa nije događalo. Što se dodataka prehrani tiče, kod mog prvog postupka, ne znajući ništa, pomislila sam da moram sve odbaciti da to ne bi bilo previše u postupku, tako sam i napravila. Kasnije sam čitala svašta i koristila sve i svašta. I nakon toga pronađem mišljenje o kojem ti sada pišeš, kao ne treba pojačati imunitet raznim dodacima. Trenutno sam na folnoj i malo popijem cikle, C radi moguće prehlade, ali kad se sjetim. Inače moje godine su visoke pa je to najvjerojatnije glavni uzrok neuspjeha bez obzira na uvijek dobre zametke (biologica mi je rekla da sam po mojoj statistici već nekoliko puta trebala uspjeti). Temperatura 37 bila je ujutro, znači nakon utrića stavljenih prije spavanja pa je u to vrijeme najveća vjerojatnost za povišenu temp. Malo prije 36,5. U prethodnom postupku mi se činilo da se nešto događalo jer temp. je bila skroz povišena, osjećala sam da se nešto događa, sada ništa, a ovdje pišem o nesimptomima kako bi mi vrijeme brže prošlo i da se druge cure mogu sa svojim simptomima usporediti samnom.
Nasmijala sam se tvom filmiću u potpisu!

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Tiki, ne osjecam se u poziciji da tebi ista govorim, jer moje je iskustvo s postupcima stvarno skromno (jos kad bi takvo i ostalo...) ali ako si utric stavila prije spavanja on j emoram popustiti do ujutro do mjerenja bazalne :Smile: 
To sto si sad mjerila temperaturu ne znaci bas puno, osim toga nije li tebi tek peti dan nakon transfera? Po meni je upravo oih par dana sad presudno, izmjeri bazalnu sutr ujutro pa nam javi, a ja cu misliti na tebe dok budem mjerila svoju heheh (ja sam vrlo cudni pesimist sve mi je crnjak a nadam se uspjeti izmedju prvog i drugog postupka-prirodno hehehe, pa mjerim da utvrdim ovulaciju, plus LH trakica ofkors :D)
Blago tebi kad te filmic nasmije, ja se sva raspekmezim :Sad: 
Da li tebi slejdeci ciklus nakon stimuliranog zapocne depresivno? Ne mislim toliko zbog neuspjeha, nego ono da osjetis da su ti hormoni rastimani? Ja dok sam bila u stimulaciji bila sam super, al kad je jednom krenula mjesecnica pa evi i do danas uzas od neraspolozenja, placa, jada i nesanice :Sad:  Kao u pms, a inac emi je folikularna faza uvijek kao medeni mjesec...bas cudno....

----------


## ivanova

*tiki_a* 


> Lily, moja su iskustva s et-om takva - nakon et-a, biolog/ica provjerava epruvetu da vidi nije li unutra ostao zametak i uvijek kaže čisto.


ahhaaaaaa a ja sam su uvijek mislila da je nasa simpa biologica vidovita  :Laughing:

----------


## tally

Nisam se stigla jučer javiti... samo da znate,da sam u tolikom šoku-još se tresem i ne vjerujem! Moja beta na 13dpt je 442,4! Koliko god ja računala,to nekako ne može biti jedna beba! Jel da? Van sebe sam od sreće i od straha.Sutra vadim sljedeću,a do nalaza ću se srušit!
*Linaxx*-volim ogromne brojke, bravo!!!
*medena 8*- šaljem ti  zagrljaj,što reći... sljedeći je onaj pravi!
*sign*- ta tvoja plačljivost mi se baš sviđa, tek je počelo
*tiki_a* znam da ti je svaki dan sve duži...strpi se i opusti!
Mislim na sve vas koje čekate, nadam se zajedno s vama i opustite se, veljača je ipak bila veljača!

----------


## Marnie

tally čestitam na prekrasnoj beti  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aurora*

*tally* beta je odlicna!  :Very Happy:  To zasluzuje posebne cestitke!  :Bouncing:  :Joggler: 

Neka se pravilno podupla i neka ti bude uredna trudnoca.   :Heart: 


Molim te, napisi svoje iskustvo i na ovoj temi: Transfer embrija od odmrznute jajne stanice. Bilo bi korisno da napises tamo koje si godiste i da li su ti uz odmrzavanje jajnih stanica punktirali folikul u prirodnom ciklusu.

----------


## ValaMala

> Oprosti...a kako to znaš?


Zato što je pri prvom embrio transferu dr. radio bez ultrazvuka (zapravo tako je svima na VV rađeno do nedavno) i kad je mislio da je u maternici, došla je biologica s j.s. i krenuli su s transferom, da bi skužili (ne znam kako) da nisu još u maternici. Onda je dr. prošao još jedan "zavoj" i tada su ispustili embrio. Sve u svemu trajalo je jako kratko, nije bilo ni malo neugodno ili bolno, bilo je baš ono "za čas". 

Nakon negativne bete, dr. mi je radio tzv. slijepi transfer, to je kada kateterom ide do maternice (bez transfera embria), kako bi vidio kakav je cerviks i prije samog transfera uvježbao put (jer što je manje traumatičan transfer, manje su i šanse da maternica uđe u kontrakcije i izbaci embrio). Čak s ultrazvukom nikako nije mogao doći do maternice, onda sam se morala jako napiti vode i napuniti mjehur, pa su me prebacili u salu i tamo dugo pokušavali i prolazili te moje zavijutke, da bi na kraju došli do maternice. Nakon što je uspio, dr. je još nekoliko puta prošao, kako bi zapamtio taj moj labirint.

Kasnije sam razgovarala s njim o tome i na neki način je priznao da je vjerojatnost da je embrio doista dospio do maternice prošli put doista mala, pošto je prošao tako lako, a sada jedva. Kod mene je stvar što je osjećaj bez kontrole ultrazvuka dr. jednak kao kad drugim curama uđe u maternicu. Teško mi je to i opisati, umjesto da je ravan ili malo zavinut cerviks, moj baš ima zavoje i pomisliš da si u maternici, a to je zapravo samo kraj jednog tunelića gdje trebaš jako zavinuti kateterom i ići dalje... Zato mi dvoje doktora nije moglo napraviti HSG i završila sam na histeroskopiji i laparoskopiji...

Iskreno, taj put sam odmah imala osjećaj praznine, baš ono da se ništa nije dogodilo.

----------


## ValaMala

> Znaci iz slike koju si dobila moze se vidjeti da je embrio na svom mjestu? To mi je neobicno jer to su mikroskopske velicine
> Ako se stvarno moze snimiti i vidjeti to je onda pregenijalno...mislim onda ni ne moraju provjeravati epruvetu....


Ono što vidiš na slici je doista mala mrljica, no ona nije samo embrio, nego i malo tekućine u kojoj ga ispuste u maternicu

----------


## ivanova

> Nisam se stigla jučer javiti... samo da znate,da sam u tolikom šoku-još se tresem i ne vjerujem! Moja beta na 13dpt je 442,4! Koliko god ja računala,to nekako ne može biti jedna beba! Jel da? Van sebe sam od sreće i od straha.Sutra vadim sljedeću,a do nalaza ću se srušit!
> *Linaxx*-volim ogromne brojke, bravo!!!
> *medena 8*- šaljem ti  zagrljaj,što reći... sljedeći je onaj pravi!
> *sign*- ta tvoja plačljivost mi se baš sviđa, tek je počelo
> *tiki_a* znam da ti je svaki dan sve duži...strpi se i opusti!
> Mislim na sve vas koje čekate, nadam se zajedno s vama i opustite se, veljača je ipak bila veljača!


cestitam i ne zelim te razocarati ali meni ti je u bliznackoj trudnoci beta bila 1026 isto tako na 13 dnt!
ali mozda ima nade ako si ti to zelis...

----------


## aslan

i ovdje cestitke tally!!!!!jupiii za veliku betu i navijamo za dvojceke!
kod mene danas 10dnt sve po starom, temperaturu povisena i cice malo bole ali nista drugo, cak mi se cini da cice cak kao da manje bole i vec me pocela hvatat neka trema ne mogu si pomoci pa ujutro idem po test iako je rano ali prosli put je bio pozitivan na biokenijsku i betu od 27.
jesen82 kako si ti?

----------


## Jesen82

> i ovdje cestitke tally!!!!!jupiii za veliku betu i navijamo za dvojceke!
> kod mene danas 10dnt sve po starom, temperaturu povisena i cice malo bole ali nista drugo, cak mi se cini da cice cak kao da manje bole i vec me pocela hvatat neka trema ne mogu si pomoci pa ujutro idem po test iako je rano ali prosli put je bio pozitivan na biokenijsku i betu od 27.
> jesen82 kako si ti?


meni je jučer bilo koma.. mislila sam da će mi jajnici otpasti koliko me boljelo...živčana razdražljiva, mislila sam da ću dobiti m taj čas....danas se smirilo ali ih i dalje osjećam...

sise.. a one bole od prije punkcije, ali i dalje.. samo nešto manje..

napuhana sam i dalje kao balonček :Grin:  

molim te ne radi test sutra jer ti brevactid nije izašao iz organizma ako si ga sebi dala u nedjelju!

----------


## ValaMala

Mene cice nikad ne bole, ni pred mengu, ni nakon punkcije, jedino znaju nešto narasti, tako da mislim da će me taj simptom zaobići u potpunosti! Samo se nadam da ću moći dojiti...

Čudno mi je što mi se temperatura nije ništa posebno povisila. Obično nakon punkcije (ovulacije) temperature mi budu u višem spektru, od 36.6 - 36,9. Jutros i jučer 36,3. Zbunj?

----------


## tlukaci5

malo ste me zbunile s onim pričama o imunitetu i implantaciji, jer sam sigurna da je moj imunitet više nego dobar(već cirka 6 mj. se šopam medom, propolisom, matična mliječ, sad nedavno počela uzimati i pelud, vitamin c, voće, povrće...) i istina jer ne pamtim kad sam šmrcnula zadnji put, ali da mi zbog imuniteta izostaje implantacija to prvi put čujem!! :Confused: 

što se tiče moje temperature malo mi je čudna, uvijek ujutro oko 36,3 a popodne oko36,9???
sutra pada testić definitivno, ali iskreno ne nadam se previše, jer imam sve simptome kao da ću dobiti(bolne cice, bolovi u trbuhu i križima), a daleko je petak do bete.

----------


## seka35

> Mene cice nikad ne bole, ni pred mengu, ni nakon punkcije, jedino znaju nešto narasti, tako da mislim da će me taj simptom zaobići u potpunosti! Samo se nadam da ću moći dojiti...
> 
> Čudno mi je što mi se temperatura nije ništa posebno povisila. Obično nakon punkcije (ovulacije) temperature mi budu u višem spektru, od 36.6 - 36,9. Jutros i jučer 36,3. Zbunj?


vala mala ,meni je temperatura pocela rasti od petog dana i od tad nije nikad bila ispod 37

----------


## tally

> meni je jučer bilo koma.. mislila sam da će mi jajnici otpasti koliko me boljelo...živčana razdražljiva, mislila sam da ću dobiti m taj čas....danas se smirilo ali ih i dalje osjećam...
> 
> sise.. a one bole od prije punkcije, ali i dalje.. samo nešto manje..
> 
> napuhana sam i dalje kao balonček 
> 
> molim te ne radi test sutra jer ti brevactid nije izašao iz organizma ako si ga sebi dala u nedjelju!


Slažem se!
tlukaci5 to su super simptomi!

Kako cu onda znat koliko je mrvica? Nije valjda tek na UZV? I kada mogu najranije na UZV? Sad ste me zbunile...

----------


## Jesen82

> Slažem se!
> tlukaci5 to su super simptomi!
> 
> Kako cu onda znat koliko je mrvica? Nije valjda tek na UZV? I kada mogu najranije na UZV? Sad ste me zbunile...


a što je s mojim simptomima koje si kvotala? :Grin:

----------


## ValaMala

> vala mala ,meni je temperatura pocela rasti od petog dana i od tad nije nikad bila ispod 37


U koje vrijeme si obično mjerila temperaturu?

----------


## Pinky

> Slažem se!
> tlukaci5 to su super simptomi!
> 
> Kako cu onda znat koliko je mrvica? Nije valjda tek na UZV? I kada mogu najranije na UZV? Sad ste me zbunile...


tek na uzv-u. i ne preporučam ga prije 7.tt kad se vidi i srčana reakcija, da se ne frikaš bespotrebno zašto srce ne kuca.

a i moja duplićka beta je bila 859 na 12. dpt. pa mislim da se tebi dobro ugnijezdila jedna mrva.

----------


## Pinky

edit: najranije, ali baš NAJranije se na uzv može kada beta prijeđe 1000, tada se valjda mogu vidjeti gv. ali to je fakat prerano, pa se zna dogoditi da se ništa ni ne vidi, pa se džabe izludiš.

----------


## ivanova

> Kako cu onda znat koliko je mrvica? Nije valjda tek na UZV? I kada mogu najranije na UZV? Sad ste me zbunile...


nazalost tek na uzv,meni se tek sa 6 tjedana vidjela i druga gv,prvi put samo jedna.
mislim da mozes odmah na uzv.

----------


## ivanova

> edit: najranije, ali baš NAJranije se na uzv može kada beta prijeđe 1000, tada se valjda mogu vidjeti gv. ali to je fakat prerano, pa se zna dogoditi da se ništa ni ne vidi, pa se džabe izludiš.


 yes,ja sam lezala u petrovoj zbog hs pa su mi odmah po pozitivnoj beti radili uzv ali se prvi put nista nije vidjelo,drugi put jedna gv i tek treci put dve gv kad mi je beta bila vec oko 7000.

----------


## tally

*jesen82*,simptomi su idealni,hahaha!
Ništa curke, UZV je zakon...samo ko će ga dočekat...

----------


## Bebel

> Slažem se!
> tlukaci5 to su super simptomi!
> 
> Kako cu onda znat koliko je mrvica? Nije valjda tek na UZV? I kada mogu najranije na UZV? Sad ste me zbunile...


Moj savjet ti je da ne žuriš sa UZV. Znam da si radoznala, ali uživaj u činjenici da si trudna. Što imaš od toga da ti kaže da se vidi G i ŽV. Opet imaš nemir jer nema odjeka SR.
Ja sam prvi put išla na 5+4 i nismo vidjeli srčeko. Bila sam tužna iako svjesna da je pregled bio rano. Sutra sam prokrvarila i opet hitno na UZV i vidjelo se srčeko.
U drugoj T smo ga vidjeli na 6+2 jer nisam htijela na UZV prije 6 tjedna.
Strpi se i sretno  :Heart:

----------


## amyx

Pošto se srce vidi tek početkom sedmog tjedna ja sam čvrsto odlučila ne otići ranije na UZ jer mislim da bi dobila živčani slom da dođem tamo a nema  :Heart: , a to će biti 18 dana nakon bete. U Mb su mi ionako rekli ne na UZ prije minimalno 15 dana nakon ß

----------


## Pinky

ma tako sam i ja, 7 plus 2-3 na prvi uzv. i srca su kucala sve u 16  :Heart:

----------


## amyx

Za to vrijeme sam sigurna da  :Heart:  mora prokucati i uopče ne želim zbog dan-dva što ću otići ranije gubiti živce. Ako sam preživjela 4 godine čakajući ovo preživjet ću još 8 dana  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Danas brojim 6. dnt - proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice
Simptoma nema, i dalje je sve mirno.

tally ČESTITAM, prekrasne li bete!
Lily, bez obzira na brojne postupke, u svakom se jednako zapitam za temp. kada bi trebala biti povišena jer ovisi o prog., o ovome ili onome, kao da mi je prvi puta. Svaki savjet dobro dođe i stalno se nauči nešto novo. Temperatura će se i dalje mjeriti, jutros 36,6  :Mad:  Poslije neuspjeha sve mi je zbrčkano u životu, na poslu mi se ne radi, ne zanima me ništa itd. itd. iako kao nisam žalosna...

Na redu su nam aslan, Jesen, tlukaci - bit će veselo!
ivanova  :Smile:

----------


## aslan

znam da nisam normalna ali ja maloprije popiskila test!imala sam ga u ladici i svaki put kad otvorim ladicu kao da mi oci vadi, morala sam ga se rijesiti!pozitivan je!dvije crtice, doduse blijeda crtica. ne veselim se previse jer znam da je rano pa je mozda i od brevactida, a i prosli put je bio pozitivan na biokemijsku trudnocu pa s rezervacijom ovo dozivljavam. danas mi je 10dnt, transfer bio drugi dan nakon punkcije.znaci 12dnp.
uglavnom vise mi ne vadi oci!  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

*aslan* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je prava crtica

----------


## linaxx

Tally: pa to je mrak......   :Love:   samo sad strpljivo nigdje ne žuri i sve će biti kako si poželiš , jdneostavno mora  :Yes: !!!!

----------


## kiki30

tally,čestitam na velikoj beti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
aslan za tvoju veliku betu...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bebel

> Danas brojim 6. dnt - proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice
> Simptoma nema, i dalje je sve mirno.


*tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školski 7 dpt  :Heart:  ... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa

----------


## tally

> znam da nisam normalna ali ja maloprije popiskila test!imala sam ga u ladici i svaki put kad otvorim ladicu kao da mi oci vadi, morala sam ga se rijesiti!pozitivan je!dvije crtice, doduse blijeda crtica. ne veselim se previse jer znam da je rano pa je mozda i od brevactida, a i prosli put je bio pozitivan na biokemijsku trudnocu pa s rezervacijom ovo dozivljavam. danas mi je 10dnt, transfer bio drugi dan nakon punkcije.znaci 12dnp.
> uglavnom vise mi ne vadi oci!


Zašto to radišššššš? Nisi mogla više gledati test kako čeka? Joj,joj
da se taj plusić pretvori u troznamenkasti broj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

A-SLAN, YESS!!!!!!
Bebel  :Heart:  he he

----------


## sign

tally, čestitam na beti! :D

mene je sinoć rasturalo kao da ću dobit svaki čas.
danas cijeli dan ništa, i sad opet počinje.

prekosutra beta, ne znam kako ću dočekat!

----------


## aslan

sign mi smo imale isti dan transfer, kako to da ti vec u cetvrtak radis betu? meni zakazano tek 7.3.
nakon koliko dana je bio transfer?

----------


## Jesen82

> sign mi smo imale isti dan transfer, kako to da ti vec u cetvrtak radis betu? meni zakazano tek 7.3.
> nakon koliko dana je bio transfer?


aslan, sign je bila u Vinogradskoj.. bez boostera i toga svega... zašto si to radiš? mislim ja neću pametovati..ali vidjela sam da ti je pokazao blijedi plus... i daj Bože da bude tamniji i beta prekrasna! ali meni je naš doc posebno naglasio da ne radim prerano da se ne bi veselili pa onda tugovali zajedno... ne znam... mislim meni je isto koma... evo sad sam mužu odtulila rundu jer mi se skupilo svega i svačega i ne znam od kuda ću isčupati snagu nakon svega što smo prošli zadnje 3 godine ako ću morati opet kroz ovo...u svakom slučaju draga znaš da navijam za tebe! :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

> Danas brojim 6. dnt - proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice
> Simptoma nema, i dalje je sve mirno.
> 
> tally ČESTITAM, prekrasne li bete!
> Lily, bez obzira na brojne postupke, u svakom se jednako zapitam za temp. kada bi trebala biti povišena jer ovisi o prog., o ovome ili onome, kao da mi je prvi puta. Svaki savjet dobro dođe i stalno se nauči nešto novo. Temperatura će se i dalje mjeriti, jutros 36,6  Poslije neuspjeha sve mi je zbrčkano u životu, na poslu mi se ne radi, ne zanima me ništa itd. itd. iako kao nisam žalosna...
> 
> Na redu su nam aslan, Jesen, tlukaci - bit će veselo!
> ivanova


tiki ja posebno navijam za tebe... uistinu se hrabrica :Heart:  šaljem ogorman najveći kiss što postoji :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aslan

jesen82 navijam i ja za tebe i za sve nas ovdje! znam kako ti je, mi evo prozivljavamo 7-mu godinu borbe za bebaca pa ja nekako navikla i na lazne plusice i svasta nesto pa cu se i ovaj put valjda nekako pomirit sta god bude!
u petak cu jos ponovit test pa ako bude opet s dvije crtice onda beta hcg u subotu.
ta tvoja placljivost mi bas mirise na trudnicu! hm mozda se nadjemo u bolnici s istim danom poroda! :Smile:

----------


## seka35

> U koje vrijeme si obično mjerila temperaturu?


mjerila sam ujutro prije nego cu staviti utrogestan ,popodne isto prije nego sto stavim i tako uvece  ,ali znalo mi je pasti na pamet svako malo da mjerim iz dosade i uvjek je bila povisena ,znaci nikad ispod 37

----------


## amyx

Tako je i meni bila cijelo vrijeme 37  37,1  37,2  nikad ispod, bez obzira na utriće

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Jeeeiiijjj!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Uspjesi iz smrznutih stanica me posebno razvesele!!
Cestitam Mijauuuu

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

*ValaMala,* Sutra ce narasti :Wink:

----------


## Jesen82

> jesen82 navijam i ja za tebe i za sve nas ovdje! znam kako ti je, mi evo prozivljavamo 7-mu godinu borbe za bebaca pa ja nekako navikla i na lazne plusice i svasta nesto pa cu se i ovaj put valjda nekako pomirit sta god bude!
> u petak cu jos ponovit test pa ako bude opet s dvije crtice onda beta hcg u subotu.
> ta tvoja placljivost mi bas mirise na trudnicu! hm mozda se nadjemo u bolnici s istim danom poroda!


draga da samo znaš koliko navijam za tebe :Zaljubljen:

----------


## katka22

> PS. Evo jedan lijepo snimljen filmic gdje se prate zbivanja u prva dva tejdna (jest prirodna trudnoca ali nakon 3-eg dana je ioanko isto)
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/program...16_qlg_04.html


Fascinantno!!!

----------


## lena29

nova sam na forumu dugo vas citam ali se nisam nikako javljala i ja cekam svoju betu 08.03 ovo nam je drugi pokusaj :Klap:

----------


## sign

> aslan, sign je bila u Vinogradskoj.. bez boostera i toga svega... zašto si to radiš? mislim ja neću pametovati..ali vidjela sam da ti je pokazao blijedi plus... i daj Bože da bude tamniji i beta prekrasna! ali meni je naš doc posebno naglasio da ne radim prerano da se ne bi veselili pa onda tugovali zajedno... ne znam... mislim meni je isto koma... evo sad sam mužu odtulila rundu jer mi se skupilo svega i svačega i ne znam od kuda ću isčupati snagu nakon svega što smo prošli zadnje 3 godine ako ću morati opet kroz ovo...u svakom slučaju draga znaš da navijam za tebe!


tako je, za razliku od aslan i jesen, ja sam zadnje primila štopericu još 14.2., tako da ja već sutra mogu na betu (12.dan).

uh, toliko me počela lovit panika, više me ni cice toliko ne bole, a nažalost, boli me glava, kao i obično prije menge.  :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

Želim vam svima ogromne prekrasne bete, pa da u proljeće šećemo trbušćiće na suncu!  :Smile: 

Danas je temperatura malo porasla (za 0,3) - jučer 36,3 danas 36,6. Kada su vam temperature baš tako jak o skočile? Meni je danas 2dpt. Cijelo jutro osjećam pritisak dolje.

----------


## Watson

Sign,nemoj paničarit.Ja sam dan prije bete imala bolove kao da ću dobit,a glava me rasturala.Bila sam uvjerena da od svega neće biti ništa.Drugi dan beta poz.,a bolovi nestali.Ne obaziri se na to.
Sretno sutra!

----------


## sign

Vidim da imam raznih iskustava, pa me još uvijek drži nada!

----------


## vedre

*sign* draga.nismo svi isti.svako tijelo drugačije reagira.pokušaj se opustit.znam da je teško.

----------


## Jesen82

da.. sve smo različite...kako me nočas bolilo.. mislila sam da ću dobiti m sigurno.. ali evo za sada sve čisto...držite mi fige cure da tako i ostane.. da je zadnja menga uistinu bila zadnja za slijedećih 9 mjeseci.. i da će beta u ponedjeljak biti prelijepa, troznamenkasta.. i da ću napokon, napokon biti/jesam trudna :Heart:

----------


## tally

Sign, ti simptomi jako variraju iz dana u dan! Glavni je razlog naša opterečenost, osluškivanje, zamaranje... A znaš koja je činjenica: Mi smo ipak žene, nikada nismo zadovoljne. Kad nas boli-"Nije dobro, sigurno ću dobit", kad nas ne boli-"Zašto ja ništa ne osječam, a drugi imaju neke simptome", Ako je temp.povišena "To je sigurno od utrogestana", ako nije povišena, onda "Nema ništa od ovoga(zaboravimo na utrogestane)", ako imamo impl.krvarenje "Joj, ovo je sigurno vještica pred vratima", ako ga nema "Nije se ni uhvatilo,jer ga druge imaju" i tako se u krug vrtimo, izludimo sebe i svih oko sebe, a opet će bit što bude, najlipše što možemo napravit je radovat se išćekivanju bete, u najgorem slučaju, barem tih 14 dana veselja jer postoji nada!
 DRŽ'TE MI SE CURE I UŽIVAJTE NA ČEKI!!

----------


## Jesen82

znate što mene malo bedira... što ste vi sve friške trudnice od zadnjih par dana imale povišenu temperaturu.. pa ja išla jučer oko 5 mjeriti temp kada sam došla doma....i ni blizu 37... uf... pa jel moramo sve imati povišenu tempicu kao simptom?

----------


## tally

Jesen82, jesi pročitala moj gornji post?
I u prošlom postupku mi je bila stalno oko 37, a beta 0! Ni blizu. A u ovom, na dan kad sam vadila betu 36.7 a beta 442! Ne se zamarati!! :Cool:

----------


## sign

> znate što mene malo bedira... što ste vi sve friške trudnice od zadnjih par dana imale povišenu temperaturu.. pa ja išla jučer oko 5 mjeriti temp kada sam došla doma....i ni blizu 37... uf... pa jel moramo sve imati povišenu tempicu kao simptom?


ja nisam ni mjerila temperaturu, jer meni i inače dosta varira, ali osjećam kao da me zapljuskuju valovi vrućine - bude mi hladno, hladne ruke, hladna stopala, kao da mi je loša cirkulacija i najednom samo vrućina, uši mi počnu gorit...

----------


## Jesen82

> Jesen82, jesi pročitala moj gornji post?
> I u prošlom postupku mi je bila stalno oko 37, a beta 0! Ni blizu. A u ovom, na dan kad sam vadila betu 36.7 a beta 442! Ne se zamarati!!


thnx draga :Heart:  nadam se da ću imati tvoj uspjeh :Grin:

----------


## venddy

> *aslan* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je prava crtica



*X*

----------


## Bebel

> znate što mene malo bedira... što ste vi sve friške trudnice od zadnjih par dana imale povišenu temperaturu.. pa ja išla jučer oko 5 mjeriti temp kada sam došla doma....i ni blizu 37... uf... pa jel moramo sve imati povišenu tempicu kao simptom?


Gle...u mojih dosadašnjih 6 postupaka u kojim je bila samo jedna pozitivna ß baš u svakom sam imala...
- povišenu temperaturu 
- bolne cice
- osjećala sam jajnike
- probadanja
- ...
U 2 prirodne T niti S od simptoma...

Opusti se  kao što je mislim tallly rekla...bar u ovih 14 dana postoji nada  :Heart:

----------


## tlukaci5

eto ja napravila testić jutros i velika 1 crtica i ni traga drugoj ni nakon sat vremena, baš sam očajna, danas mi je 10-ti dnt i već bi se pokazale dvije da je nešto, ali eto idem još u petak vaditi betu formalnosti radi, i idemo dalje očito.. :Sad: 
što se tiče temperature  bolje da je ne spominjem koliko je niska.

----------


## Jesen82

> Gle...u mojih dosadašnjih 6 postupaka u kojim je bila samo jedna pozitivna ß baš u svakom sam imala...
> - povišenu temperaturu 
> - bolne cice
> - osjećala sam jajnike
> - probadanja
> - ...
> U 2 prirodne T niti S od simptoma...
> 
> Opusti se  kao što je mislim tallly rekla...bar u ovih 14 dana postoji nada


ups.. ja imam ove gore sve naveden simptome osim temperature..najbolje mi je da se onesvjestim do ponedjeljka :Cool:

----------


## ValaMala

Trudnice naše, evo mene s još jednim pitanjem.  :Smile: 
jeste li sve imale implantacijski spoting i ako jeste, koji dan je to bilo? Ja brojim 2dnt i po onoj lijepoj listi moj embrijić bi se danas trebao pretvoriti u blasticu...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mayica01

ja nisam imala ni kapi krvi..a sad sam u 22tt...

----------


## seka35

ni ja nisam imala nikakvo implatacijsko ,niti kakve simptome  sem temperature

----------


## amyx

kod mene nikakve krvi nije bilo...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pinky

ja sam ga imala 9.dpt5d

----------


## aslan

sve smo mi trudnice dok se ne dokaze suprotno!
jucer i danas idem piskit svako malo, mislim da je rano za takav simptom trudnoce s obzirom da mi je danas 11dnt, jel jos netko ide cesto piskit?
ili sam se prehladila....

----------


## amyx

Što se tiće čestih odlazaka na WC hoće to i od utrogestana...ali opet može biti i dobar znak...onavljam stoti put, zanemarite simptome i vadite ß. 99% simptoma trudnoće jako su slični simptomima M

----------


## eva133

> sve smo mi trudnice dok se ne dokaze suprotno!
> jucer i danas idem piskit svako malo, mislim da je rano za takav simptom trudnoce s obzirom da mi je danas 11dnt, jel jos netko ide cesto piskit?
> ili sam se prehladila....


Nadam se da je to piškenje dobitno!!!! Moja prijateljica dok je čekala betu, stalno mi je znala govoriti da joj se neprestano piški. Po noći se dizala po par puta na wc. Njoj je bilo dobitno-trudna je.
Nadam se da ćeš i ti tim stopama.

----------


## kiša

mijenjam 15 dana punkcije za 15 dana čekanja bete

----------


## Mury

> mijenjam 15 dana punkcije za 15 dana čekanja bete


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: !!!!
Potpuno se slažem!!! Uh, već mi je muka kad se sjetim da ću opet čekati u strahu betu, osluškivati tijelo....!!!Ali ipak jedva čekam kada će to vrijeme :Smile:

----------


## sign

> Nadam se da je to piškenje dobitno!!!! Moja prijateljica dok je čekala betu, stalno mi je znala govoriti da joj se neprestano piški. Po noći se dizala po par puta na wc. Njoj je bilo dobitno-trudna je.
> Nadam se da ćeš i ti tim stopama.


meni se piški non-stop.
i uvijek imam dosta toga za istočit.

doduše, ja i inače idem dosta na WC, ali sad me baš iznenađuje količina koju svaki put popiškim!

----------


## tiki_a

7. dnt - morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa (čisto sumnjam da je to kod mene)
Ništa od simptoma. Niti utrići ne pomažu u dizanju temperature koju i ja mjerim dosta često, nakon utrića danas isforsiranih  :Grin:  36,9.
Moram priznati da sam prvi puta sada pročitala da je kod T izmjerena niža temp. od 37. tally  :Naklon:  
tlukaci 10-ti dan je tako tako, pomislimo da je veća vjerojatnost da nema bete no ipak nije sigurno.
jesen mi je jako sumnjiva  :Smile: 
kiša  :Laughing:

----------


## pirica

> Trudnice naše, evo mene s još jednim pitanjem. 
> jeste li sve imale implantacijski spoting i ako jeste, koji dan je to bilo? Ja brojim 2dnt i po onoj lijepoj listi moj embrijić bi se danas trebao pretvoriti u blasticu...


 ja impl. krvarenje nisam imala

----------


## eva133

> ja impl. krvarenje nisam imala


Ja sam imala impl. krvarenje ( ako je to bilo to ), 7.dan od aih i trajalo je 3 dana, a ipak nisam trudna.

----------


## pirica

> Ja sam imala impl. krvarenje ( ako je to bilo to ), 7.dan od aih i trajalo je 3 dana, a ipak nisam trudna.


ako nisi trudna onda to nije to

----------


## seka35

meni poslije bete je ucestalo mokrenje

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Tiki vibram za tebe posebno(iako s nestrpljenjem ocekujem bete od svih cura koje trenutno cekaju i svima zelim lijepe troznamenkaste brojeve). Samo da jos malo izdrzis...da jos samo dan-dva ne prokrvaris.... Drzim fige da tovje tijelo izdrzi i da krenu pravi trudnicki simptomi :Smile:  :Love:

----------


## Jesen82

> 7. dnt - morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa (čisto sumnjam da je to kod mene)
> Ništa od simptoma. Niti utrići ne pomažu u dizanju temperature koju i ja mjerim dosta često, nakon utrića danas isforsiranih  36,9.
> Moram priznati da sam prvi puta sada pročitala da je kod T izmjerena niža temp. od 37. tally  
> tlukaci 10-ti dan je tako tako, pomislimo da je veća vjerojatnost da nema bete no ipak nije sigurno.
> *jesen mi je jako sumnjiva* kiša


 :Grin:

----------


## Jesen82

tikica moja.. ti si meni toliko super i pozitivna kroz ovaj postupak da sam sigurna da će to biti sve dobro :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

> Trudnice naše, evo mene s još jednim pitanjem. 
> jeste li sve imale implantacijski spoting i ako jeste, koji dan je to bilo? Ja brojim 2dnt i po onoj lijepoj listi moj embrijić bi se danas trebao pretvoriti u blasticu...


Ja sad nisam trudnica (ili možda jesam  :Smile:  ) ali u prvoj T imala sam spotting od 8dp3dt pa sigurno nekih tjedan, dva...i ne mislim da je bilo implantacijsko, u nekim trudnoćama u vrijeme očekivane M dođe do malog krvarenja ili spottinga i ja mislim da je to bilo to, jer je bilo možda prekasno i predugo je trajalo za implantacijsko. Ja i inače spottingiram prije M (problem lutealne faze ciklusa).

----------


## pirica

> ja sad nisam trudnica (ili možda jesam  )


pupo

----------


## Charlie

> pupo


 :Yes:  baš to!

----------


## kinki

Jesenko,  meni se ta temperatura uvik držala visoko sve do menge-zadnjih 6 godina. I baš ovaj ciklus kad sam bila trudna temp mi je varirala-bila sam uvjerena da ništa od svega hahahaha!

----------


## Jesen82

> Jesenko,  meni se ta temperatura uvik držala visoko sve do menge-zadnjih 6 godina. I baš ovaj ciklus kad sam bila trudna temp mi je varirala-bila sam uvjerena da ništa od svega hahahaha!


kinkica :Heart:  trudnjača naša :Smile:  ma odustala sam od mjerenja... ne mogu ionako utjecati na ništa... a ispada da je jedino pravilo u našim MPO pričama da nema pravila :Wink: ...jedino što mogu je čekati koliko god mi je teško i nadati se najboljem.. nadati si da je netko odlučio ostati i da se čvrsto drži za majku svoju i ne pušta :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> Ja sad nisam trudnica (ili možda jesam  ) ali u prvoj T imala sam spotting od 8dp3dt pa sigurno nekih tjedan, dva...i ne mislim da je bilo implantacijsko, u nekim trudnoćama u vrijeme očekivane M dođe do malog krvarenja ili spottinga i ja mislim da je to bilo to, jer je bilo možda prekasno i predugo je trajalo za implantacijsko. Ja i inače spottingiram prije M (problem lutealne faze ciklusa).


charlie i ja muku mučim sa spottingom inače... sada sa strahom gledam kada idem na wc jel kreće.. ali za sada je sve čisto...kada bi bar tako i ostalo :Smile: 

ja držim da si ti meni čisti i veliki P

----------


## Jesen82

> pupo


pirica stalno ti hoću napisati kako tvoja ljepotica i ja dijelimo datum rođenja :Wink:

----------


## pirica

> pirica stalno ti hoću napisati kako tvoja ljepotica i ja dijelimo datum rođenja


 :Grin:

----------


## ValaMala

Kod mene je pak skroz suprotno, nikad nikakav spotting, jedna velika nula, ja čak i ne mogu dobiti mengu prije nego prestanem s utrogestanima. Tako da bi me neki spoting i razveselio... 

Što se temperature tiče, povećala se, ali ne jako. No gledam malo one grafove na FF, cikluse u kojima je bila trudnoća (ivf, hcg i progesteron) i ima ih jako puno s vrlo umjerenim povećanjem temperature, tako da sam mirnija u vezi toga. Nakon ovulacije se temperatura povisi i u slučaju trudnoće ostaje viša, a ako nema trudnoće, pada. To je jedini pokazatelj, a inače sama visina temperature je vrlo individualna, glavno je da se vidi razlika u razdoblju prije ovulacije/punkcije i onom poslije, pa makar bila za 0,3. 

Eto, cure moje, tako ja sebe tješim, haha... 

Inače, što meni ovdje miriši na trudnice... Jedva čekam da krenu te lijepe bete! 

Meni je danas 3dpo, blastica se danas izliježe iz omota (po onoj listi) i sljedećih dana bi mogla biti implantacija, ako je to naša bebica... 

Čudno mi je što me od jutra boli dolje, kao na lijevoj strani maternice i donja leđa me bole još od sinoć

----------


## nana1976

Cure imam jedno pitanje za one koje su koristile estrofem. Ja ga koristim 3*1 i naravno da koristim ultrogestan 3*2. pa me zanima da li ste dobile mjesecnicu preko toga. Ili kad se prestane koristiti.
danas mi je 14 dnt i nemam nikakve simptome osim kao da trebam dobiti  betu mi je napisao da vadim 07.03. pa bi molila ako koja zna da mi nešto napiše.

----------


## pirica

> Cure imam jedno pitanje za one koje su koristile estrofem. Ja ga koristim 3*1 i naravno da koristim ultrogestan 3*2. pa me zanima da li ste dobile mjesecnicu preko toga. Ili kad se prestane koristiti.
> danas mi je 14 dnt i nemam nikakve simptome osim kao da trebam dobiti  betu mi je napisao da vadim 07.03. pa bi molila ako koja zna da mi nešto napiše.


netko procuri preko utrogestana, netko tek nakon prestanka, sve je to individualno, uzimaj terapiju i čekaj betu, ali zašto ti je beta tako kasno
*Vala* vjeruj mi spotting te nikad ne razveseli

----------


## ValaMala

*pirice*, stalno slušam o famoznom implantacijskom spottingu, pa mi se čini da bi mi dalo lijepo ohrabrenje i nadu da to vidim tamo negdje oko 5-7dnt. Osobito pošto ja doista nikada ne prokrvarim  prije nego prestanem s utrićima. Mislim to ide do te perverzije da jednom nisam imala mengu 3 mjeseca i tek nakon 10 dana utrića sam prokrvarila (ali tek tri dana nakon što sam ih prestala stavljati)... 

Zašto kažeš da te nikada ne razveseli? Misliš ono, preplašiš se da je možda menga?

----------


## pirica

> *pirice*, stalno slušam o famoznom implantacijskom spottingu, pa mi se čini da bi mi dalo lijepo ohrabrenje i nadu da to vidim tamo negdje oko 5-7dnt. Osobito pošto ja doista nikada ne prokrvarim  prije nego prestanem s utrićima. Mislim to ide do te perverzije da jednom nisam imala mengu 3 mjeseca i tek nakon 10 dana utrića sam prokrvarila (ali tek tri dana nakon što sam ih prestala stavljati)... 
> 
> Zašto kažeš da te nikada ne razveseli? Misliš ono, preplašiš se da je možda menga?


kod mene je uvijek menga nakon spottinga, pa eto

----------


## Charlie

Spotting u principu najavljuje mengu, i upućuje na neuredne hormone u drugom dijelu ciklusa (nizak progesteron) tako da ni meni nije drag.

----------


## kinki

> kinkica trudnjača naša ma odustala sam od mjerenja... ne mogu ionako utjecati na ništa... a ispada da je jedino pravilo u našim MPO pričama da nema pravila...jedino što mogu je čekati koliko god mi je teško i nadati se najboljem.. nadati si da je netko odlučio ostati i da se čvrsto drži za majku svoju i ne pušta


Koji ti je danas dan od transfera?  Joooj stara držim ti sve fige ovog svita!!!

----------


## sign

uh, ja još 2 sata do nalaza!
ne znam kako da ih ubijem...

sinoć bolilo kao da ću dobit, sanjala sam par puta tokom noći da krvarim, ali srećom jutros čisto.
na izlasku iz bolnice osjetila da mi nešto "kapnulo", a srce kliznulo u pete!
srećom, utići  :Wink:

----------


## Lua

> Cure imam jedno pitanje za one koje su koristile estrofem. Ja ga koristim 3*1 i naravno da koristim ultrogestan 3*2. pa me zanima da li ste dobile mjesecnicu preko toga. Ili kad se prestane koristiti.
> danas mi je 14 dnt i nemam nikakve simptome osim kao da trebam dobiti  betu mi je napisao da vadim 07.03. pa bi molila ako koja zna da mi nešto napiše.


Kad sam ja bila na takvoj terapiji meni je dr rekla da neću prokrvariti dok ne prestanem-tako je i bilo. Nakon 2-3 dobila sam M.

Ja,cure, uopće ne pratim simptome,rekla sam si da se ovaj put neću zamarati s time...što bude-bude. Evo još par dana,samo da ne prokrvarim (prošli put jesam bez obzira na utriće)

Drage moje želim vam/nam puno,puno sreće ovaj put..... :Yes:

----------


## Jesen82

> Koji ti je danas dan od transfera?  Joooj stara držim ti sve fige ovog svita!!!


danas mi je 12 dnt.. vraćene su mi 3 mrve treći dan od punkcije... ocjena zametaka je bila od vrlo dobrog do odličnih :Smile:  biologica je baš bila zadovoljna...

hvala ti što držiš fige... trebat će mi :Grin:

----------


## Jesen82

> uh, ja još 2 sata do nalaza!
> ne znam kako da ih ubijem...
> 
> sinoć bolilo kao da ću dobit, sanjala sam par puta tokom noći da krvarim, ali srećom jutros čisto.
> na izlasku iz bolnice osjetila da mi nešto "kapnulo", a srce kliznulo u pete!
> srećom, utići



joj draga tako je i meni bilo... za sada se držimo... još imam par dana do bete... samo da zduram... drži ti fige i očekujem prelijepu betu!!!!!!!

----------


## vedre

sign sretno za veliku veliku betu :Smile:

----------


## aslan

nana1976 i ja isto koristim estrofem 3x1 i naravno utrice i i mene to zanima dali mogu prokrvarit prije ili ne dok ne prestanem s estrofenom pa ako ima koja cura da ima istu terapiju ili je imala neka se javi!
meni danas 12dnt, sve isto, temperatura povisena ali danas mi je muka a tako mi uvijek bude prije menge a i trbuh me boli danas kao pred mengu pa kad idem na wc kao da idem na lomacu, valjda mi srce prestane kucat na onih nekoliko sekundi dok promatram dnevni ulozak i toalet papir!
o Boze samo da svane ta subota i ja idem vaditi betu ma do ponedjeljka bi umrla!

----------


## Jesen82

> nana1976 i ja isto koristim estrofem 3x1 i naravno utrice i i mene to zanima dali mogu prokrvarit prije ili ne dok ne prestanem s estrofenom pa ako ima koja cura da ima istu terapiju ili je imala neka se javi!
> meni danas 12dnt, sve isto, temperatura povisena ali danas mi je muka a tako mi uvijek bude prije menge a i trbuh me boli danas kao pred mengu pa kad idem na wc kao da idem na lomacu, valjda mi srce prestane kucat na onih nekoliko sekundi dok promatram dnevni ulozak i toalet papir!
> o Boze samo da svane ta subota i ja idem vaditi betu ma do ponedjeljka bi umrla!


draga di ćeš vaditi betu? i da li će ti nalazi biti gotovi prije ponedjeljka ako ideš privatno?

ma ja ne idem prije pon.. kukavica sam i držim si fige da ne procurim prije :Grin:

----------


## sign

> joj draga tako je i meni bilo... za sada se držimo... još imam par dana do bete... samo da zduram... drži ti fige i očekujem prelijepu betu!!!!!!!





> sign sretno za veliku veliku betu


hvala vam, i vama isto želim <3 !




> nana1976 i ja isto koristim estrofem 3x1 i naravno utrice i i mene to zanima dali mogu prokrvarit prije ili ne dok ne prestanem s estrofenom pa ako ima koja cura da ima istu terapiju ili je imala neka se javi!
> meni danas 12dnt, sve isto, temperatura povisena ali danas mi je muka a tako mi uvijek bude prije menge a i trbuh me boli danas kao pred mengu pa kad idem na wc kao da idem na lomacu, valjda mi srce prestane kucat na onih nekoliko sekundi dok promatram dnevni ulozak i toalet papir!
> o Boze samo da svane ta subota i ja idem vaditi betu ma do ponedjeljka bi umrla!


znaš šta, ja sam sinoć razmišljala samo o tome da ne želim dobit prije vađenja bete. mislim da bi me to dotuklo više nego 0 na beti  :Sad: 
i cijelo vrijeme napominjem svojima da mi kupuju ČISTO BIJELI wc papir :D

----------


## Jesen82

inače na utrićima nisam nikad procurila prije nego bi s njima prestala... ali sam bome zadnji put na dufastonima procurila.. zašto? nemam pojma...

----------


## seka35

aslan ,ja  sam kod FET_A uvijek koristila estrofem 3x1 i utrogestan i nikad nisam prokrvarila dok koristim estrofem .
 mengu bi dobila nakon negativne bete dva dana nakon prestanka terapije,
 kod stimuliranih kad sam isla sa inekcijama-hormonima uvijek sam dobila na 10 dan nakon transfera.
  predpostavljam da je kod tebe fet dok koristis estrofem. meni nijedan fet ,a imala sam 3 nije bo dobitan . nadam se da ce tebi uspjeti ,jr kako vidim da ima dosta zemna da im je uspjelo ,pa i nova trudnica amix je iz fet-a . sretno!

----------


## mia74

*Aslan i Nana1976* i ja sam pila estrofem-čak malo jaču dozu i naravno vaginalno utriće..
I mene je mučilo isto pitanje,a nisam uspijela nikada pitati doktora da li se može prokrvariti ranije.
Ja nisam saznala odgovor jer nisam prokrvarila,tj.na kraju sam ostala trudna,pa vam od srca želim isti scenarij kao moj!!

----------


## Jesen82

> hvala vam, i vama isto želim <3 !
> 
> 
> 
> znaš šta, ja sam sinoć razmišljala samo o tome da ne želim dobit prije vađenja bete. mislim da bi me to dotuklo više nego 0 na beti 
> i cijelo vrijeme napominjem svojima da mi kupuju ČISTO BIJELI wc papir :D


joj ja se toga isto bojim... inače muku mučim sa spotttingom i to mi je najgora noćna mora kada ga vidim.. odmah znam da je gotovo :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mia74

*Seka35*, ne mora se Estrofem koristit samo ako se radi o FET-u.
Ne znam kako je kod cura,ali ja nisam imala FET.

----------


## Jesen82

> *Seka35*, ne mora se Estrofem koristit samo ako se radi o FET-u.
> Ne znam kako je kod cura,ali ja nisam imala FET.


ajde me podsjetite... estrofem se pije da se udeblja endometrij?

----------


## pirica

> ajde me podsjetite... estrofem se pije da se udeblja endometrij?


da

----------


## aslan

kod mene se ne radi o fet-u, nego polustimulirani postupak, klomifeni + gonali. dr mi je rekao da mi je endometrij na granici pa sam pocela piti estrofem prije punkcije, inace to mi je prvi put da ga pijem.
jesen82 ja betu vadim u brayeru, nalaze ti posalju mailom nakon par sati cc.4 sata nakon vadjenja bete, kosta 160kn. stvarno ne mogu docekat pon a ako sam trudna onda ce beta pokazat u subotu jer tad nam je 14dnt, a ako ne zelim znati sto prije.sta cu kad sam uzasno nestrpljiva  :Smile:

----------


## mia74

*Jesen82*,imaš jedan zanimljiv članak na neplodnost.hr gdje su radili studiju da su uz klasične progesteronske pripravke dodavali estradiol da bi došlo do "bolje" implantacije.
Autori su došli do zaključka da je veća stopa trudnoća kad su dodali estradiol progesteronu,ali da se ipak čekaju ostale studije..itd..

Jer moj endometrij je na punkciji i na transferu bio oko 9,5-10.Prema tome,dovoljno dobar..

----------


## snow.ml

> ajde me podsjetite... estrofem se pije da se udeblja endometrij?


da, estrofem se pije jer ti je maternica ustvari endometrij tanak...ja sam ga pila prvi puta kad sam bila u postupku...ali od toga ništa jer su zameci bili vrlo slabi...

jesen82 ako ti biologica kaže da je zametak odličan onda su JAKOOO VELIKE vjerovatnosti da će ti uspjeti...meni je točno pogodila da će mi se prije primiti dva ili tri zametka nego jedan i tako je i bilo...samo što se na kraju jadnik :Saint:  nije mogao izboriti pored druge ratnice :Razz:  koja raste kao gljiva u vodi :Zaljubljen: 
navijam za sve čekalice ...i naravno da uspije ovaj mjesec :Klap:

----------


## nana1976

Cure hvala na pomoći, 
Išla sam na odleđivanje js i od 3 jedna je oživila i djelila se.
Neznam ni sama zašto mi je dao tako kasno da vadim betu, inače imam duže cikluse 32-33 dana, a poslje stimilativnog u 10 mj. ciklusi su mi 39-40 dana.
Odnosno u tom stimulatinom prokrvarila sam 8 dnt, navodno maternica odbacila, i to je bilo 12.11, nakon toga sljedeći ciklus 19.12, pa onda 26.01 tako da mislim da mi je ovaj ciklus sada negdje.
Inaće  kao simptome su mi lagani bolovi u maternici kako kada trebam dobiti, ali tako već 9-10 dana i ništa više.
Znam da to ništa ne znaći, jer zadnji put sam od 2dnt imala lagane grčeve, a sada ništa.

----------


## tlukaci5

ja sam stvarno zbunjena što se tiče ove moje temperature, uvijek je ujutro niža(36,2), a sad sam mjerila pa iznosi 36,9 :Confused: , ah ko će dočekati sutra da izvadim betu i riješim se više dileme?!

----------


## ValaMala

*tlukaci5*, meni je slično, ujutro okoi 36,5, a kasnije u danu 37, pa ti budi pametna  :Smile: 

*sign*m razveseli nas ogromnom betom i neka buša raste...

----------


## Bebel

Mislim da Breyer radi *1. i 3.* subota u mjesecu: 8.00h - 12.00, ali u napomeni stoji _**Subotom izdajemo samo nalaze krvne slike i biokemijskog pregleda urina, za ostale pretrage za koje krv izvadimo u subotu nalaz izdajemo ponedjeljkom iza 14h._
Nazovi ih danas pa pak provjeri za subotu.

Za Sunce nisam sigurna rade li u subotu, ali preko tjedna su njihovi nalazi puno brže gotovi od ovih u Breyeru (nekad čak u roku 1h, a Breyer mi nikad jutarnje nalaze nije poslao prije 12-13 sati). 
Mislim da laboratorij Stela također radi subotom, ali nisam sigurna kad šalju nalaze.

I još jedan savjet...bolje dajte novce za ß nego za test...
Sretno

----------


## Jesen82

> da


thnx :Smile: 




> kod mene se ne radi o fet-u, nego polustimulirani postupak, klomifeni + gonali. dr mi je rekao da mi je endometrij na granici pa sam pocela piti estrofem prije punkcije, inace to mi je prvi put da ga pijem.
> jesen82 ja betu vadim u brayeru, nalaze ti posalju mailom nakon par sati cc.4 sata nakon vadjenja bete, kosta 160kn. stvarno ne mogu docekat pon a ako sam trudna onda ce beta pokazat u subotu jer tad nam je 14dnt, a ako ne zelim znati sto prije.sta cu kad sam uzasno nestrpljiva


ja ti to sve znam... ali da li si sto posto sigurna da ako daš nalaze u subotu dobiješ i nalaz u subotu a ne u pon... znam da su mi tako oni tamo nešto bili govorili

ja si vadim u Laboru blizu Petrove jer mi je bliže ali me bome prikolju svaki put kada vade krv...jer ima  skrivene vene i fakat se treba potruditi.. zadnji put sam bila plava... ajme meni..




> *Jesen82*,imaš jedan zanimljiv članak na neplodnost.hr gdje su radili studiju da su uz klasične progesteronske pripravke dodavali estradiol da bi došlo do "bolje" implantacije.
> Autori su došli do zaključka da je veća stopa trudnoća kad su dodali estradiol progesteronu,ali da se ipak čekaju ostale studije..itd..
> 
> Jer moj endometrij je na punkciji i na transferu bio oko 9,5-10.Prema tome,dovoljno dobar..


znam da moj doc daje estrofem, ali baš je stalno ponavaljao kako mi je endometrij super... pa eto.. nisam dobila...




> da, estrofem se pije jer ti je maternica ustvari endometrij tanak...ja sam ga pila prvi puta kad sam bila u postupku...ali od toga ništa jer su zameci bili vrlo slabi...
> 
> jesen82 ako ti biologica kaže da je zametak odličan onda su JAKOOO VELIKE vjerovatnosti da će ti uspjeti...meni je točno pogodila da će mi se prije primiti dva ili tri zametka nego jedan i tako je i bilo...samo što se na kraju jadnik nije mogao izboriti pored druge ratnice koja raste kao gljiva u vodi
> navijam za sve čekalice ...i naravno da uspije ovaj mjesec


iz tvojih usta draga... iz tvojih usta :Wink:  sve je ona to meni objasnila... i šanse i sve... pa daj Bože da bude kako je ona rekla :Wink:

----------


## Jesen82

> Mislim da Breyer radi *1. i 3.* subota u mjesecu: 8.00h - 12.00, ali u napomeni stoji _**Subotom izdajemo samo nalaze krvne slike i biokemijskog pregleda urina, za ostale pretrage za koje krv izvadimo u subotu nalaz izdajemo ponedjeljkom iza 14h._
> Nazovi ih danas pa pak provjeri za subotu.
> 
> Za Sunce nisam sigurna rade li u subotu, ali preko tjedna su njihovi nalazi puno brže gotovi od ovih u Breyeru (nekad čak u roku 1h, a Breyer mi nikad jutarnje nalaze nije poslao prije 12-13 sati). 
> Mislim da laboratorij Stela također radi subotom, ali nisam sigurna kad šalju nalaze.
> 
> I još jedan savjet...bolje dajte novce za ß nego za test...
> Sretno


ja mislim da Breyer ne izdaje nalaza za betu subotom ali možda se varam... najbolje da je aslan s njima provjeri....

----------


## pirica

i ja u Laboru i super su mi, nalaz za sat vremena

----------


## Jesen82

> i ja u Laboru i super su mi, nalaz za sat vremena


meni bi bili draži da me ne osakate svaki put kada mi vade krv :Grin:

----------


## sign

beta 295!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

sign :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## marisela

> beta 295!!!


Bravo čestitke od srca

----------


## tanjam

sign   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## pirica

> beta 295!!!


čestitam :Klap:

----------


## Lua

*Sign* čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Jesen82

> beta 295!!!


jeeeej draga, čekam te cijeli dan!  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :

sad te aslan i ja slijedimo :Heart:

----------


## amyx

http://www.lab-breyer.hr/
http://www.poliklinika-stela.hr/Karta.html
http://hr.synlab.de/croatia_home.html

Evo curke pa si izaberite kaj vam je najbliže  :Wink:

----------


## delfin

*Sign 
*

----------


## ValaMala

*sign*, čestitam!!!  :Smile:

----------


## nana1976

*Sign* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## aslan

evo da javim da je moja beta 7. isla sam ju danas napraviti jer sam osjetila jednostavno da menga dolazi. hvala vam sto ste i ovaj put bile uz mene.moja borba za bebu se nastavlja.sad je najbolje isplakat se i nastavit dalje.
sign cestitam svu srecu ovog svijeta ti zelim! uzivaj u svojoj trudnoci!

----------


## venddy

*sign* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jesen82

> evo da javim da je moja beta 7. isla sam ju danas napraviti jer sam osjetila jednostavno da menga dolazi. hvala vam sto ste i ovaj put bile uz mene.moja borba za bebu se nastavlja.sad je najbolje isplakat se i nastavit dalje.
> sign cestitam svu srecu ovog svijeta ti zelim! uzivaj u svojoj trudnoci!


joj draga... jako mi je žao :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## venddy

*aslan* žao mi je zbog bete, odtuguj svoje draga pa ponovo u boj :Love:

----------


## delfin

*aslan*, glavu gore i u boj!

----------


## Bebel

> beta 295!!!


Čestitam  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje

Ja sam vjerovala da će biti tako obzirom na tvoje (ne)simptome tijekom čekanja ß

----------


## ValaMala

*aslan*, žao mi je. Bilo bi divno da smo mogle danas slaviti i tvoju betu, no kako si i sama rekla, u borbu za bebu, nema posustajanja...

----------


## tlukaci5

Sign čestitam! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

> *aslan*, žao mi je. Bilo bi divno da smo mogle danas slaviti i tvoju betu, no kako si i sama rekla, u borbu za bebu, nema posustajanja...


*X*
 bravo sign  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

*Sign*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*aslan*  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Od velike trojke za početak jedna školska beta, ČESTITAM sign!!!  :Very Happy: 
aslan, žao mi je da i tebi nije uspjelo  :Sad: 
jesen nam je na redu!

I ja mrzim spotting! Isto bi rekla da kad ga vidim, 99,99% sam sigurna da ništa od toga. Nije da ga već imam, ali nije baš ni sve jako bijelo  :Mad:  Vesele me nova saznanja o temperaturi jer gdje god bi upiknula, piše se da kod T mora biti povećanje temp. Po tom sam pitanju i dalje sumnjičava ako je temp. niska. Jučer predveče 36,3 grrrrr, toliko niska inače nije i kad sam van MPO. Sada sat vremena nakon utrića 37,1 (mora se čovjek malo snaći  :Grin: )

E, da, brojim 8. dnt - stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv (prema ovome sutra bi se trebala vidjeti druga crtica  :Razz: )

----------


## tally

*Sign*, LJUBIM TEEE!
*Aslan*, draga, drži se! Prikupi snagu i usmjeri je na sljedeći posupak koji MORA biti dobitan! 
*ValaMala, tiki, jesen* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za razvoj mrvica kao na listi,pa za betu, naravno!
Moji nalazi će bit tek sutra, spalit ću!  :Rolling Eyes: 
 :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## aslan

hvala cure, sad odmah idemo u cisti prirodnjak, tako dr predlaze a ja pristajem na sve sto kaze za svoju mrvicu...
krecem s odbrojavanjem do vjestice pa do punkcije itd.

----------


## tally

> hvala cure, sad odmah idemo u cisti prirodnjak, tako dr predlaze a ja pristajem na sve sto kaze za svoju mrvicu...
> Krecem s odbrojavanjem do vjestice pa do punkcije itd.


to je taj stav koji se traŽi!

----------


## sign

Cure, hvala vam, uopće nisam svjesna da je to moja beta!!!

Aslan, žao mi je!  :Sad: 

Ostale čekalice - u mojim ste molitvama  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

[B]tally[B] tako ti jako želim veliku prekrasnu betu! Od srca!

*sign*, sipaj ovdje lopate te lijepe trudničke prašine! I uživaj u svakom trenutku, zaslužila si!

Ja pak kao da sam sama sebi uskočila u usta s onom pričom o temperaturama. Danas cijeli dan viša od 37 (osim ujutro 36,5), glava me boli za poludit!

No doista je tako, nekim trudnicama se temperatura ne povisi drastično, dovoljan je i pomak za svega 0,2 - 0,3 stupnja  nakon ovulacije i naravno, da ne padne natrag. Ako možete prosurfajte grafove trudnica na FertilityFriend.com, ima ih brdo i  vidjet ćete da ih je puno s nižim temperaturama od ovih kako su neke naše curke imale 37 i više...

----------


## Jesen82

> hvala cure, sad odmah idemo u cisti prirodnjak, tako dr predlaze a ja pristajem na sve sto kaze za svoju mrvicu...
> krecem s odbrojavanjem do vjestice pa do punkcije itd.



draga ima da upali ovaj put!

----------


## Marnie

sign čestitam na predivnoj beti  :Very Happy: !!!!

aslan  :Love:  Odlično za nove planove  :Smile: .

----------


## eva133

Sign čestitam

----------


## Bebel

> hvala cure, sad odmah idemo u cisti prirodnjak, tako dr predlaze a ja pristajem na sve sto kaze za svoju mrvicu...
> krecem s odbrojavanjem do vjestice pa do punkcije itd.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

aslan  :Klap:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Aslan cestitam :Smile:  :Smile: 
Sign :Sad:  

Inace, vi koje mjerite temperaturu, nije mi jasno zasto to radite tijekom dana? Bazalna temperatura se mjeri iskljucivo ujutro odn. nakon spavanja,od min. 4 sata, prije ikakve fizicke aktivnosti, jedenja, pijenja, pricanja, odlaska na wc, to ej prva stvar koju se ucini nakon sto se osvjsti budjenje, ja cesto ni oci ne otvorim dok mi toplomjer ne zapisti u ustima. Mislim, mozete si mjerit i navecer ako vas zabavlja, ali nije relevantno.

----------


## ValaMala

Temperaturu koju bilježim na grafu mjerim upravo kako si rekla, ujutro uvijek u isto vrijeme, prije nego ustanem iz kreveta. Danas sam mjerila tijekom dana jer me ful boli glava cijelo vrijeme i doista, evo malo prije mi je temperatura prešla 37,5. Nadam se da me neće strefiti neka gripa, to mi stvarno ne treba dok čekam betu...

----------


## sign

> Aslan cestitam
> Sign


mislim da si nas zamijenila!  :Wink:

----------


## seka35

nece ,nece gripa i mene je bolila glava

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

ma ja se nadam da ti je to jer si trudna hehe 
Glavobolju je isto navode kao simptom, a navecer je temp. uvijek malo visa nego ujutro, nece te sad bas gripa :Wink: 
Spominjala si i krizobolju, to je sve dobro sto osjecas :Smile: 
Temperatura na dan implantacije zna pasti pod utjecajem navale estrogena (on obicno naglo krene kad tijelo "skuzi" da je trudno) ali se u slucaju trudnoce temp. vec sljedece jutro vraca u povisenu zonu. 
Drzim fige...danas je peti dan od transfera ne?

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

ajme meni, cure oprostite....tako je i netko mene bio pobrkao nakon sto sam ovdje objavila nulu, nisam zamjerila, cak me i nasmijalo, nadam se da necete ni vi meni zamjeriti.... :Embarassed:

----------


## sign

> ajme meni, cure oprostite....tako je i netko mene bio pobrkao nakon sto sam ovdje objavila nulu, nisam zamjerila, cak me i nasmijalo, nadam se da necete ni vi meni zamjeriti....


ma ne zamjeram ništa!  :Smile: 

inače, mene je bolila glava jučer, poprilično!

----------


## kinki

> danas mi je 12 dnt.. vraćene su mi 3 mrve treći dan od punkcije... ocjena zametaka je bila od vrlo dobrog do odličnih biologica je baš bila zadovoljna...
> 
> hvala ti što držiš fige... trebat će mi


 12. dan????Pa šta čekaš bog te pomoga???????????????????   Ja već 9. dan pišala test i bio plus :Smile:    Isto vračeni 3. dan osmostanični.   Auuuuuu  ma daaaaaaaaaj-garant već imaš plus PRIZNAJ!!!

----------


## cranky

> 12. dan????Pa šta čekaš bog te pomoga???????????????????   Ja već 9. dan pišala test i bio plus   Isto vračeni 3. dan osmostanični.   Auuuuuu  ma daaaaaaaaaj-garant već imaš plus PRIZNAJ!!!


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Kinkuša ma pusti ženu  :Laughing: 
Ja isto čekam ko ozebo sunce da javi taj plus!!!!! *Ajmo Jesenko!!!!*

----------


## sign

> 12. dan????Pa šta čekaš bog te pomoga???????????????????   Ja već 9. dan pišala test i bio plus   Isto vračeni 3. dan osmostanični.   Auuuuuu  ma daaaaaaaaaj-garant već imaš plus PRIZNAJ!!!


Jesen je dobila brevactid i nakon tranfera (sad u nedjelju, čini mi se), pa zato čeka!  :Wink:

----------


## Jesen82

> 12. dan????Pa šta čekaš bog te pomoga???????????????????   Ja već 9. dan pišala test i bio plus  Isto vračeni 3. dan osmostanični.   Auuuuuu  ma daaaaaaaaaj-garant već imaš plus PRIZNAJ!!!


joj koja si ti carica :Laughing:  ma da bar imam plus..nisam još radila zbog brevactida koji sam uzela u subotu :Cool:  




> Ajmo Jesenko!!!![/B]


crankyca još malo pa se nadam da ću moći objaviti odličnu betu



> Jesen je dobila brevactid i nakon tranfera (sad u nedjelju, čini mi se), pa zato čeka!


sve si rekla draga :Wink:  iako smo aslan i ja bile zajedno na transferu ali ona je imala zametke stare 2 dana a ja 3.. i ona je dobila brevactid u nedjelju i svejedno je išla jučer raditi betu.. i bila je 7... ja ne mogu.. strah me tako da je najradije ne bih nikada vadila :Grin: ... doc mi se zaprijetio u pon i tako i idem..

----------


## Bebel

> 12. dan????Pa šta čekaš bog te pomoga???????????????????   Ja već 9. dan pišala test i bio plus   Isto vračeni 3. dan osmostanični.   Auuuuuu  ma daaaaaaaaaj-garant već imaš plus PRIZNAJ!!!


Je, je...ali ti si bila u VG, a Jesen82 kod L.
Pacijenti iz VG koliko ja znam nemaju pikice Brevactide i Decapeptylom, a kod L. je to dio postupka (bar je u mojem slučaju uvjek bilo i to Brevactide 5 i 10 dan nakon punkcije).

Bolje da je 100% sigurna u ß nego da razmišlja radi li se o mogućim zaostacima Brevactidea. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu u ponedjeljak i vjerujem da će biti tako  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

ne slušajte kinki!! nikakvo piškenje 9. dan, nikakvo piškenje at all. samo beta. i to 14. dan

:beljkinki:

----------


## Lua

> ne slušajte kinki!! nikakvo piškenje 9. dan, nikakvo piškenje at all. samo beta. i to 14. dan
> 
> :beljkinki:


Vidim da si ti vadila 12 dnt  :Grin: ; jesi imala 3 ili 5 dan transfer?

----------


## Jesen82

> Je, je...ali ti si bila u VG, a Jesen82 kod L.
> Pacijenti iz VG koliko ja znam nemaju pikice Brevactide i Decapeptylom, a kod L. je to dio postupka (bar je u mojem slučaju uvjek bilo i to Brevactide 5 i 10 dan nakon punkcije).
> 
> Bolje da je 100% sigurna u ß nego da razmišlja radi li se o mogućim zaostacima Brevactidea. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu u ponedjeljak i vjerujem da će biti tako


Bebel za ovo zadnje :Heart:  :Wink: .. dobila sam brevactid na dan punkcije, i onda 5 i 11 dan opet, a decapeptyl je išao 6 dan od punkcije

razmišljala sam bi li išla ranije vaditi i to sve... ali sam odlučila jednom poslušati što mi se kaže :Grin:  mislim teško mi je čekati, ali opet lakše nego bilo kad do sada... ne znam zašto ali je tako...




> ne slušajte kinki!! nikakvo piškenje 9. dan, nikakvo piškenje at all. samo beta. i to 14. dan
> 
> :beljkinki:


pynkica ja ti više ne piškim testove... samo vadim krv... i nemam više niti jedan doma da me može mamiti :Yes:

----------


## kinki

Pinky kozo :Smile: 
Ma di je subota, prošlo otad 5 dana pa i heroin bi ti se dosad očistija iz organizma buahahaha!   AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA kozoooooooo trudna si i neš reć-ista si ko Petra!!!
(adabarpišneštrakicu?)

----------


## kinki

> Bebel za ovo zadnje.. dobila sam brevactid na dan punkcije, i onda 5 i 11 dan opet, a decapeptyl je išao 6 dan od punkcije
> 
> razmišljala sam bi li išla ranije vaditi i to sve... ali sam odlučila jednom poslušati što mi se kaže mislim teško mi je čekati, ali opet lakše nego bilo kad do sada... ne znam zašto ali je tako...
> 
> 
> 
> pynkica ja ti više ne piškim testove... samo vadim krv... i nemam više niti jedan doma da me može mamiti


 Evo ja ti pošaljem oma sad par komada busom-večeras ti stignu :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> Pinky kozo
> Ma di je subota, prošlo otad 5 dana pa i heroin bi ti se dosad očistija iz organizma buahahaha!   AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA kozoooooooo trudna si i neš reć-ista si ko Petra!!!
> (adabarpišneštrakicu?)


nemam trakica, nemam testova, nemam ništa doma i ne želim ništa raditi prije ponedjeljka :Razz:  :Razz:  živim u neznanju :Cool:

----------


## kinki

> nemam trakica, nemam testova, nemam ništa doma i ne želim ništa raditi prije ponedjeljka živim u neznanju


 Pih, ja sam pišala i trakicu i test i išla betu vadit, i pitala astrologa i babu Vangu :Smile:   Sad ću ja nazvat Laru da ti hitno dostavi paket trakica i testova hahaha!   
Šalu na stranu, svaka čast stara na strpljenju!  Daj bože da mi ovo lito dođeš trbušasta u Omiš pa da guštamo na plaži debele i sretne :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> Pih, ja sam pišala i trakicu i test i išla betu vadit, i pitala astrologa i babu Vangu  Sad ću ja nazvat Laru da ti hitno dostavi paket trakica i testova hahaha!   
> Šalu na stranu, svaka čast stara na strpljenju!  Daj bože da mi ovo lito dođeš trbušasta u Omiš pa da guštamo na plaži debele i sretne


i Lara i Petra su se nudile za trake ali ja nisam htjela :Smile: ... izlude mi ti testovi... došla sam već daleko.. preživjeti ću još do pon

daj Bože za ovo zadnje :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

> Vidim da si ti vadila 12 dnt ; jesi imala 3 ili 5 dan transfer?


vadila sam 12. nakon transfera 5. dan, ali samo zato jer sam 9. dpt imala smeđi spoting i pms me rasturao, a 12. dan je bio petak. nisam mogla čekati ponediljak, htjela sam to odraditi prije vikenda, pa propisno ubit tugu za vikend  :Laughing: 
kad ono - 2 bebice  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

> Kinkuša ma pusti ženu 
> Ja isto čekam ko ozebo sunce da javi taj plus!!!!! *Ajmo Jesenko!!!!*


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Jesen82

> 


jesi vidjela našu Kinki? :Laughing:  draga držim fige za tvoju betu 8.3 :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Brojim 9. dnt, kak' to gordo zvuči! - sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija
I dalje sve mirno. Temperaturu mjerim svakojako i bude povišena samo od utrića, sat vremena nakon uzimanja (37,2). Prije utrića jučer navečer 36,4  :Razz: . Stvar je jasna. Ciklusi su mi 23/24 dana, danas je 23. dc, utrići ne daju da M krene.

----------


## tally

a jeste me nasmijale...koja ekipa!
Ja sam konačno dobila drugi nalaz bete. Znači, 13dpt3d- 442, a 15 dpt *1264*! Umrit ću do UZV! Ništa ne vjerujem, pušem i na hladno!
Iz petnih žila vam svima želim ovakva iznenađenja! Pusa svima (ne morate se bojati, nisam prehlađena  :Laughing: )

----------


## Bebel

> a jeste me nasmijale...koja ekipa!
> Ja sam konačno dobila drugi nalaz bete. Znači, 13dpt3d- 442, a 15 dpt *1264*!


To je rast ß  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
sad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart:   ili  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## delfin

*tally,* kako lijepa beta!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

Joj cure, kako se ja razniježim na ove predivne bete i popiškene plusiće... Ponekad zamišljam kako će to biti kad se konačno dogodi i meni, jednostavno ne mogu zamisliti kakva je to radost... Evo meni 4dnt i mislim da ću piškiti testić negdje 11 ili 12dnt. Što vi mislite? Tad bi se nešto i moglo pokazati, transfer je bio trodnevnog 8-staničnog embria...

I ne znam čini li mi se samo, ali nešto puno lijepih vijesti u zadnje vrijeme! Samo tako dalje!

----------


## kiki30

sign,čestitam..  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
tally  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
valamala,sad si ti na redu...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

tally, predivna beta  :Smile: !!

----------


## ValaMala

kiki30 pozlatile ti se riječi!  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> Brojim 9. dnt, kak' to gordo zvuči! - sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija
> I dalje sve mirno. Temperaturu mjerim svakojako i bude povišena samo od utrića, sat vremena nakon uzimanja (37,2). Prije utrića jučer navečer 36,4 . Stvar je jasna. Ciklusi su mi 23/24 dana, danas je 23. dc, utrići ne daju da M krene.


uh... a ja danas brojim 31dc u ciklusu 28/29 dana... ja ne bi da mi utrići ne daju mengi da dođe..ja bih da je drugi razlog.. ja bih troznamenkastu betu :Sad:

----------


## Jesen82

> a jeste me nasmijale...koja ekipa!
> Ja sam konačno dobila drugi nalaz bete. Znači, 13dpt3d- 442, a 15 dpt *1264*! Umrit ću do uzv! Ništa ne vjerujem, pušem i na hladno!
> Iz petnih žila vam svima želim ovakva iznenađenja! Pusa svima (ne morate se bojati, nisam prehlađena )


jeeeeej!!!!!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Vau tally  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , jo će i duplići biti od zamrznutih js  :Shock:   :Klap: 
Jesen82, još malo, još malo, više nitko ne piše o slatkim simptomima, ima li što? ~~~~
ValaMala, skakutat ćemo mi i za tebe kad napraviš test 11/12 dan, a to može!

----------


## tiki_a

tlukaci kako je kod tebe, malo se javljaš~~~~~~~

----------


## slatkica

curke napokon mogu reć bio je transfer,nakon dugih mjesec i pol od punkcije,vraćene su mi 3 mrvice(FET) i sad će bit slatko iščekivanje.moram koristiti i utrogestane,estrofeme,folacin,andol i normabel,toliko toga da sam si napravila tablicu da sve pohvatam.al slatke brige,još da uspije ,pa di  ćeš bolje


svima želim ogromne bete.....

----------


## tlukaci5

> tlukaci kako je kod tebe, malo se javljaš~~~~~~~


 
evo da se ja javim sa svojom betom:0.00 :Sad: 

nije da sam se nečemu i nadala, kod mene sve mora ići težim putem..
puno sreće ostalima, čestitke novopečenim trudnicama :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

Prelijepo, *slatkica*, konačno, stvarno smo se sve načekale s tobom! Ima da ostanu kod mame koja je toliko prošla da dođe do njih!  :Zaljubljen: 

*jesen82* i *tiki_a*, ma gotovo je s mengama, sada idu slatke trudničke muke... idemo samo pozitivno!!! Ja sam već pripremila skakajuće tenisice za vaše velike bete! 

Slatki simptomi? Temperatura evo već drugi dan cijelo vrijeme oko 37,3, dolje stalno neki pritisak i osjećaj kao da trebam dobiti i, strah me reći, zapravo jako me strah reći, ali osjećam se trudna... a vidjet ćemo uskoro. Evo nam lijepog vikenda, namjeravam uživati s mužekom i našim čoporom i dan po dan do testića, pa bete!

----------


## Snekica

Valamala,ostavi tenisice za neko drugo vrijeme, pobogu ženo, pa trudna si!!! Ne smiješ skakati! 
Tlukaci, žao mi je!!! Šta da ti kažem kad već sve znaš! Btw, ni kod mene ne ide sve na gotovo, nikada!
Slatkice da ti dani brzo prođu!

----------


## tiki_a

> evo da se ja javim sa svojom betom:0.00
> 
> nije da sam se nečemu i nadala, kod mene sve mora ići težim putem..
> puno sreće ostalima, čestitke novopečenim trudnicama


tlukaci žao mi je  :Sad:  ... I moja jako niska temperatura te simptomi nula upućivali su na loš ishod, kao i kod tlukaci moj test 10-ti dnt negativan, a betu neću vaditi. Utriće pijem još tri dana reda radi.

ValaMala jaaako lijepe simptome imaš, ~~~~~da tvoj osjećaj (i naš) bude dobar!

----------


## Jesen82

> Prelijepo, *slatkica*, konačno, stvarno smo se sve načekale s tobom! Ima da ostanu kod mame koja je toliko prošla da dođe do njih! 
> 
> *jesen82* i *tiki_a*, ma gotovo je s mengama, sada idu slatke trudničke muke... idemo samo pozitivno!!! Ja sam već pripremila skakajuće tenisice za vaše velike bete! 
> 
> Slatki simptomi? Temperatura evo već drugi dan cijelo vrijeme oko 37,3, dolje stalno neki pritisak i osjećaj kao da trebam dobiti i, strah me reći, zapravo jako me strah reći, ali osjećam se trudna... a vidjet ćemo uskoro. Evo nam lijepog vikenda, namjeravam uživati s mužekom i našim čoporom i dan po dan do testića, pa bete!


Vala ti meni i zvučiš trudno :Grin:  ova tempica ti zvuči vrlo oećavajuće

ja vam od simptoma nemam ništa... osim bolova u križima koji dođu i prođu a ponekad se javljaju i sprijeda... i to je to... još par dana i sve ćemo znati

u svakom slučaju posložila sam si u glavi što ću ako ćemo morati opet... neka vrsta plana b... sigurnosne mreže.. da čovjek može dalje...a vi ovdje hrabrice me na to inspirirate :Smile:  ljubim vas :Heart:

----------


## Sela

*ValaMala*~~~~~~da te osjecaj ne vara!

----------


## Jesen82

> tlukaci žao mi je  ... I moja jako niska temperatura te simptomi nula upućivali su na loš ishod, kao i kod tlukaci moj test 10-ti dnt negativan, a betu neću vaditi. Utriće pijem još tri dana reda radi.
> 
> ValaMala jaaako lijepe simptome imaš, ~~~~~da tvoj osjećaj (i naš) bude dobar!


tiki :Sad:  uh... a toliko sam željela da te tvoj feeling prevari :Sad:  a možda da ipak napraviš test u pon... za svaki slučaj ako ne želiš vaditi betu?

----------


## linaxx

Sign častitam!!!!!
Valma mala ma to je to  :Wink: 
Jasen 82: jedva čekam tvoju betu....

Sretno svim čekalicama.....

----------


## Jesen82

> Sign častitam!!!!!
> Valma mala ma to je to 
> Jasen 82: jedva čekam tvoju betu....
> 
> Sretno svim čekalicama.....


moja blizanka po dijagnozi  :Heart:  šaljem ti ogroman kiss :Smile:

----------


## delfin

*Jesen,* očekujemo tvoju veeeliku betu!

*Slatkice,* za tvoje mrve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.


Meni je jučer bio 7dpt3d, navečer sam na gaćicama primjetila tri svijetlosmeđe točkice. Inače se jako trudim ne razmišljati o potencijalnim simptomima,ali ovo mi je zapelo za oko.

----------


## Jesen82

> *Jesen,* očekujemo tvoju veeeliku betu!
> 
> *Slatkice,* za tvoje mrve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
> 
> 
> Meni je jučer bio 7dpt3d, navečer sam na gaćicama primjetila tri svijetlosmeđe točkice. Inače se jako trudim ne razmišljati o potencijalnim simptomima,ali ovo mi je zapelo za oko.


ja ti to nisam nikad imala...ali svi ovdje znamo što bi to moglo značiti... a ja ti to od srca želim  :Wink:

----------


## Lua

Drage  moje suborke,

evo malo i mog izvještaja. Meni danas 9dnt5d i 28 dan ciklusa;počeli neki malli svijetli smeđi tragovi,a osjećaj već dva dana kao da ću procuriti....Inače prošli put i jesam procurila baš na ovaj 28 dan  :Evil or Very Mad:  bez obzira na utriće tako da sam danas luuuuda  :Shock:  .Svaki put kad idem u wc muka mi je.

Drž' te se cure i naravno sretno svim čekalicama  :Kiss:

----------


## ValaMala

*Lua*, od srca se nadam da nije vještica! 

*delfin*, kako to meni prekrasno zvuči, draga!!!

Ja danas brojim 5dpt3d, dolje grčevi skoro stalno, neka, neka...

----------


## delfin

*Jesen, ValaMala,* vidjet ćemo da li je to bio simptom ili samo lažna nada.

*Lua*, toliko smo sve u tome da već prepoznajemo svaki signal našeg tijela, no...u nadi je spas.

*ValaMala,* da grčići budu tvoj simptom!

----------


## Snekica

*Tiki_a*, nemoj da se zezaš s nama! Ajde ti fino opet preksutra ili piški novi test ili vadi betu, please!  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Jeftinih testića imam dovoljno do dolaska M tak' da će još par dana biti u opticaju, a utrići samo na usta  :Smile:

----------


## tlukaci5

> Jeftinih testića imam dovoljno do dolaska M tak' da će još par dana biti u opticaju, a utrići samo na usta


 
samo ti odi vadi betu, nikad se ne zna, ne mora bit kao i kod mene!
inače ja planiram stimulirani u 5.mjes.kad mi stignu menopuri,a do tad pauza.. :Smile:

----------


## miba

> ajme meni, cure oprostite....tako je i netko mene bio pobrkao nakon sto sam ovdje objavila nulu, nisam zamjerila, cak me i nasmijalo, nadam se da necete ni vi meni zamjeriti....


Joj Lily to sam vas ja bila zamijenila i htjela sam u zemlju propast kad sam skužila-drago mi je da ne zamjeraš-sorry još jednom!

----------


## tiki_a

tlukaci  :Klap:  za dogovor, svibanj je savršen za aktivnosti!

----------


## miba

aslan -žao mi je što ovaj put nije uspjelo ,al doći će i naše vrijeme! :Heart:  :Heart: 
 čestitke trudnicama!
Jesen82, ValaMala ~~~~ za vaše velike ß

----------


## aleksandraj

> aslan -žao mi je što ovaj put nije uspjelo ,al doći će i naše vrijeme!
> čestitke trudnicama!
> Jesen82, ValaMala ~~~~ za vaše velike ß


x

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> Joj Lily to sam vas ja bila zamijenila i htjela sam u zemlju propast kad sam skužila-drago mi je da ne zamjeraš-sorry još jednom!


Ma daj jooj, ne briga, vidis da nisam zapamtila ni tko ni nista. iskreno kad sma to vidjela na tren sam zamislila da sam trudna i da sam primila svoju prvu cestitku, bila je to velika radost djelic sekunde :Wink:

----------


## tanjam

Evo cure da se i ja javim sa svojim stanjem. Danas mi je 35.dc, 18dnp,13dnt i 9 dana od zadnje injekcije brevactida i danas sam popiškila 2 crtice na testu. Sutra idem vaditi prvu betu.

----------


## mare41

tanjam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
čekamo sutra tvoju lijepu betu, još čekamo i ~~~~jesen, ValaMala, delfin,  Lua, tiki_a

----------


## Jesen82

> Evo cure da se i ja javim sa svojim stanjem. Danas mi je 35.dc, 18dnp,13dnt i 9 dana od zadnje injekcije brevactida i danas sam popiškila 2 crtice na testu. Sutra idem vaditi prvu betu.


tanja čestitke!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## delfin

*tanjam* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude o.k. !

----------


## tanjam

Hvala cure na lijepim željama i podršci. Javim sutra rezultate.

----------


## ValaMala

*tanjam*, kako prekrasno, čestitam, jako sam sretna zbog tebe! Curke, idemo svi ovim lijepim stopama što su nam utabale naše trudnice ovdje!!!

----------


## Marnie

tanjam čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super betu  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Snekica

Vidim ja da će od sutra biti puno punopravnih trudnica na ovom forumu!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Tanjam, čestitke!!!  :Klap:

----------


## delfin

Curke, nakon što mi se prekjučer ( 7dnt3d ) pojavilo smećkasto točkasto krvarenje na gaćicama, pa ništa do jučer navečer kada sam opet primjetila jednokratan svijetlo roskasti iscjedak, danas, dakle 9dnt samo kad se obrišem vidim svijetlo rozu boju na papiru.
Mislom da je M bliži iako je 26 dc.

----------


## delfin

Ovo zadnje bi značilo - mislim da se M bliži...

----------


## Jesen82

cure... znam da sam rekla da neću raditi test... ali betu sutra čekam na poslu i ipak jutros kada sam se probudila sam si htjela dati dan da prožvačem sve i da se pripremim...

meni je danas 15dpt, danas mi je 8mi dan poslije zadnjeg brevactida od 1500, i 33dc, moji ciklusi su 29 dana

javljam ovo sa ogromnim strahom...moj test na trudnoću je prvi put u ove tri godine pokušavanja pozitivan....druga crta mi se pojavila u roku 3 sekunde... zapravo u isto vrijeme kada i kontrolna... i to na treći urin jutros... što je najbolje od svega sad me još više strah bete sutra :Grin: ..ništa si nisam pomogla... ne mogu vjerovati... otplakala sam rundu i sad sam tupa da ne mogu biti tuplja... uopće se ne usudim veseliti :Smile:  ne mogu.. u šoku sam totalnom

----------


## delfin

*Jesen,* tako mi je drago. Nadam se da će beta biti lijepa kao i kontrolna crtica!

----------


## mare41

Jesen, to je to, čestitkeeeeeee, beta će samo to potvrditi!

----------


## Jesen82

*Mare* iz tvojih usta u Božje uši.... ja sam toliko tupa...još sam mislila da li bih išta napisala da se ne ureknem... kaže meni moja jako jako draga prijateljica jučer da sam toliko navikla na negativne ishode da jednostavno ne znam razmišljati na drugačiji način... da je to moj obrambeni mehanizam... ali da mora doći i moj dan....ali čovjek ne popiški svoj prvi pozitivan test u životu baš svaki dan...... zamišljala sam ovaj trenutak toliko... sanjala ga.. a sada kad je tu ja se ne mogu pomaknuti od šoka...o Bože daj mi snage sutra :Smile: 

*delfin draga* želim ti da gadura od m ne dođe... želim ti od srca :Heart:

----------


## sweety

> cure... znam da sam rekla da neću raditi test... ali betu sutra čekam na poslu i ipak jutros kada sam se probudila sam si htjela dati dan da prožvačem sve i da se pripremim...
> 
> meni je danas 15dpt, danas mi je 8mi dan poslije zadnjeg brevactida od 1500, i 33dc, moji ciklusi su 29 dana
> 
> javljam ovo sa ogromnim strahom...moj test na trudnoću je prvi put u ove tri godine pokušavanja pozitivan....druga crta mi se pojavila u roku 3 sekunde... zapravo u isto vrijeme kada i kontrolna... i to na treći urin jutros... što je najbolje od svega sad me još više strah bete sutra..ništa si nisam pomogla... ne mogu vjerovati... otplakala sam rundu i sad sam tupa da ne mogu biti tuplja... uopće se ne usudim veseliti ne mogu.. u šoku sam totalnom


Hihihi, čestitam, pa znali smo to  :Wink: , jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee WoW pa imaš +  :Very Happy: 

Ajde neka beta sutra bude beturina!!!!!!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tanjam

Jasen82, samo naprijed hrabro, to je to, ne brini. Beta je samo potvrda pozitivnog i samo ovisi koja će biti troznamenkasta vrijednost.  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Yes:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sweety

Mislim se već par dana, kako bi ja već na dupe pukla ali bi pišnula test, samo sam čekala kad ćeš objavit plus.  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

> Hihihi, čestitam, pa znali smo to, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee WoW pa imaš + 
> 
> Ajde neka beta sutra bude beturina!!!!!!



da... i da li ti shvaćaš da si još dosta prije bila u pravu glede svojeg izračuna :Heart: 




> Jasen82, samo naprijed hrabro, to je to, ne brini. Beta je samo potvrda pozitivnog i samo ovisi koja će biti troznamenkasta vrijednost.:yes


uh.. ali i toga me strah... da li će biti dovoljno velika i tako to :Cool: ... nema mi druge nego čekati :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> Mislim se već par dana, kako bi ja već na dupe pukla ali bi pišnula test, samo sam čekala kad ćeš objavit plus.


dobar je strah kome ga je Bog dao :Grin:  ali danas me našto nagonilo da radim... i naša Lara :Grin:

----------


## sweety

> dobar je strah kome ga je Bog dao ali danas me našto nagonilo da radim... i naša Lara


 :Laughing:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   Hoću slijedeći tjedan termin za kavu da te lijepo izgrlim i izljubim!  :Grin:

----------


## snow.ml

jesen bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , od prvih tvojih dana sam znala da je ovo uspješan mjesec za tebe, a neznam zašto :Shock:  još jednom čestitam :Grin: 

tanjam-čestitam...super je nekako ovaj mjesec...da nam barem do kraja ožujka bude barem još duplo trudnica kolko je bilo do sada :Very Happy: 

delfin - nema predaje...dok ne krene M na veliko

----------


## Jesen82

> Hoću slijedeći tjedan termin za kavu da te lijepo izgrlim i izljubim!


 molim te nek preživim sutra pa ćemo onda gdje god želiš:D

----------


## sweety

> molim te nek preživim sutra pa ćemo onda gdje god želiš:D


 :Grin:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Može. :Grin:

----------


## Jesen82

[QUOTE=snow.ml;1833122]jesen bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , od prvih tvojih dana sam znala da je ovo uspješan mjesec za tebe, a neznam zašto :Shock:  još jednom čestitam :Grin: 
/QUOTE]

 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sign

JESEN!!!  :Klap: 
ipak ćemo odbrojavat skupa do termina, ako Bog da!  :Grin: 


Tanja, čestitke i tebi također!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ja sutra idem ponovit betu, nakon 4 dana (upao mi vikend), nadam se da će bit sve ok!

----------


## gala1979

> Slatki simptomi? Temperatura evo već drugi dan cijelo vrijeme oko 37,3, dolje stalno neki pritisak i osjećaj kao da trebam dobiti i, strah me reći, zapravo jako me strah reći, ali osjećam se trudna... a vidjet ćemo uskoro. Evo nam lijepog vikenda, namjeravam uživati s mužekom i našim čoporom i dan po dan do testića, pa bete!


Držim fige ValaMala~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jesen82

> JESEN!!! 
> ipak ćemo odbrojavat skupa do termina, ako Bog da! 
> 
> 
> Tanja, čestitke i tebi također! 
> 
> 
> ja sutra idem ponovit betu, nakon 4 dana (upao mi vikend), nadam se da će bit sve ok!


biti će ti super beta draga... sto posto!!

----------


## tiki_a

Ooooo jesen, mi ćemo se veseliti ako se ti ne usudiš, ČESTITAM!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
tanjam, veeeeelika čestitka  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Jesen  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Bravo!!!

----------


## ValaMala

*Jesen*, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako se osjećaš... neopisivo sam sretna zbog tebe! Ja ću piškiti test sljedeći petak 11dpt ili subotu 12dpt, ako se ne ustrtarim previše. Onaj osjećaj kad nema druge crtice je nešto tako strašno, tužno i jadno i znam što kažeš da već imaš obrambeni mehanizam koji ti ne da da povjeruješ u ovu divotu i usudiš se radovati... Ni ja ne mogu zamisliti trenutak kada konačno druga crtica najavi da u meni raste moja beba...

Kad smo kod obrambenih mehanizama, ja se počinjem tako bojati tog testa i bete, kad bih barem i meni ovo proljeće osvanulo s pupoljkom u buši... I svima vama moje suborke, naravno!

----------


## hrki

Bok curke!
Prvo bi željela svima čekalicama ogromne bete i da nastavite uživati sa  svojim bebicama.
I sama sam donedavno osluškivala svoje tijelo  i brojala dane do vađenja bete no unatoč utrićima vještica je
po prvi puta u mom životu došla na vrijeme.Tuga i razočaranje su bili i još uvijek jesu ogromni.Inače imam blago
naznačeni PCOS ostalo je sve ok,i nalaz MM je ok.Nakon konzultacije sa dr.L trebam se javiti prvi dan sljedećeg ciklusa,a
do tada mi je predložio da razmislim o polustimuliranom IVF-u ili da se napravi driling jajnika.Ja sam već imala histeroskopiju 
zbog mioma i laparoskopiju da se vidi prohodnost i stanje jajovoda i to je također sve uredu.Prošli IVF je bio stimulirani sa samo 10 Gonala i
jako sam burno reagirala.Bila sam kako je dr. rekao bomba.Sada sam u dilemi i ni sama neznam što da odlučim.Nakon koliko vemene nakon drilinga
se može u postupak?Jajnici su mi još uvijek povećani i gotovo da mi je sve preusko u struku,nadam se da je to u redu.
Sorry na podužem postu i što sam uvela malo tuge na ovu temu.
              Velika pusa svima!  

JA"75-blagi PCOS
MM"74-sve ok
1 AIH VV-ništa
2 AIH IVF centar-ništa
1 IVF IVF centar-nismo dočekali betu

----------


## aslan

jesen82 juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!! joj draga uljepsala si mi dan, tako mi je drago zbog tebe i vjerujem da ce ti sutra beta biti cetveroznamenkasta  :Smile: 
tako je lijepo cuti dobre vijesti ovdje na rodi jer to znaci da za sve nas ima nade i da ce sreca stici kad-tad!

----------


## Jesen82

aslan, vala....hvala vam cure....možda, možda povjerujem kada vidim betu sutra :Smile: ... ovako je strah i dalje veelik :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> Bok curke!
> Prvo bi željela svima čekalicama ogromne bete i da nastavite uživati sa  svojim bebicama.
> I sama sam donedavno osluškivala svoje tijelo  i brojala dane do vađenja bete no unatoč utrićima vještica je
> po prvi puta u mom životu došla na vrijeme.Tuga i razočaranje su bili i još uvijek jesu ogromni.Inače imam blago
> naznačeni PCOS ostalo je sve ok,i nalaz MM je ok.Nakon konzultacije sa dr.L trebam se javiti prvi dan sljedećeg ciklusa,a
> do tada mi je predložio da razmislim o polustimuliranom IVF-u ili da se napravi driling jajnika.Ja sam već imala histeroskopiju 
> zbog mioma i laparoskopiju da se vidi prohodnost i stanje jajovoda i to je također sve uredu.Prošli IVF je bio stimulirani sa samo 10 Gonala i
> jako sam burno reagirala.Bila sam kako je dr. rekao bomba.Sada sam u dilemi i ni sama neznam što da odlučim.Nakon koliko vemene nakon drilinga
> se može u postupak?Jajnici su mi još uvijek povećani i gotovo da mi je sve preusko u struku,nadam se da je to u redu.
> ...


hrki... moj savjet bi ti bio da slušaš doca.... znam da je nekada teško tako se potpuno prepustiti i vjerovati nekome...ali ja vjerujem da on zna o čemu priča i da si u pravim rukama...

----------


## tlukaci5

:Zaljubljen: čestitam jesen i tanjam, znači ima nade za sve samo je treba dočekati, cure uživajte!

----------


## miba

jesen, tanjam -bravo i što veće ß vam želim
jesen -drago mi je da ti se vjera u dr.L. posrećila 
LilyOfTheValley -želim da uskoro zaista osjetiš radost trudnoće i da ti čestitamo -al popravo!

----------


## cranky

> javljam ovo sa ogromnim strahom...moj test na trudnoću je prvi put u ove tri godine pokušavanja pozitivan....druga crta mi se pojavila u roku 3 sekunde... zapravo u isto vrijeme kada i kontrolna... i to na treći urin jutros...


AAAAAAAA sad tek vidim ovo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Jesam ti rekla!!!!  :Kiss:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

Pozdrav svima! meni je ovo prvi transfer, danas mi je 5 dnp(7js) i 3dnt(3e)...imam pitanje vezano uz simptome...koliko ste vi dugo osjecale bolove od punkcije i da li ste imale osjecaj pritiska? ja naime imam taj osjecaj u cijeloj zoni, gotovo cijelo vrijeme osim kad sam u horizontali. Hvala!

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

> curke napokon mogu reć bio je transfer,nakon dugih mjesec i pol od punkcije,vraćene su mi 3 mrvice(FET) i sad će bit slatko iščekivanje.moram koristiti i utrogestane,estrofeme,folacin,andol i normabel,toliko toga da sam si napravila tablicu da sve pohvatam.al slatke brige,još da uspije ,pa di  ćeš bolje
> 
> 
> svima želim ogromne bete.....


Pozdrav Slatkice! skuzila sam da se znamo sa transfera...ja sam ona koja je zadnja dosla na red. Nadam se da se dobro osjecas!

----------


## Bebel

*Jesen82*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam na testu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju ß, a onda naravno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart: .

----------


## vedre

jesen i tanjam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra.sretno cure

----------


## vedre

> Pozdrav svima! meni je ovo prvi transfer, danas mi je 5 dnp(7js) i 3dnt(3e)...imam pitanje vezano uz simptome...koliko ste vi dugo osjecale bolove od punkcije i da li ste imale osjecaj pritiska? ja naime imam taj osjecaj u cijeloj zoni, gotovo cijelo vrijeme osim kad sam u horizontali. Hvala!


 evo i ovdje ti se javljam.drago mi je da je ovaj put sve dobro prošlo.baš lipo 7js,a još lipše 3e.bravo draga.a bila si sva u panici.
ja sam ti isto poslje punkcije 3-4 dana imala pritisak u stomaku i malo me je bolilo,ali poslje ništa.to ti je normalno.nebrini.nekoga boli više ,nekoga manje,a netko ništa ne osjeća.kada vadiš betu?

----------


## sretna35

> *Jesen82* 
> Čestitam na testu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju ß, a onda naravno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za .


samo sam čekala da ovo pročutam jesen, naime, znala sam onako iz želuca, intiutivno

čestitam draga

----------


## eva133

Jesen i Tanjam čestitam i želim vam veeeelike bete

----------


## pirica

*Jesen* i *tanjam* čestitam cure :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

> evo i ovdje ti se javljam.drago mi je da je ovaj put sve dobro prošlo.baš lipo 7js,a još lipše 3e.bravo draga.a bila si sva u panici.
> ja sam ti isto poslje punkcije 3-4 dana imala pritisak u stomaku i malo me je bolilo,ali poslje ništa.to ti je normalno.nebrini.nekoga boli više ,nekoga manje,a netko ništa ne osjeća.kada vadiš betu?


hvala ti i ovim putem :Wink:

----------


## Jesen82

> samo sam čekala da ovo pročutam jesen, naime, znala sam onako iz želuca, intiutivno
> 
> čestitam draga


 :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

hvala vam svima što držite fige... nalazi bete su mi iza 12..

----------


## tikki

Još malo pa će 12, za čas će proći, a onda ćemo svi s tobom skakati od sreće  :Smile:

----------


## slatkica

> Pozdrav Slatkice! skuzila sam da se znamo sa transfera...ja sam ona koja je zadnja dosla na red. Nadam se da se dobro osjecas!


hej ,dobro sam ,od jučer imam osijećaj kao da ću svaki čas dobiti,cicke me bole,a inače ok,mirujem i uživam,a ti ?

----------


## Lua

*Jesen* i *Tanjam*, čestitam cure  :Very Happy: 

Ja sam jučer napravila test i negativan je 10dnt5d i dalje curim pomalo tako da sutra idem vaditi betu da riješimo tu agoniju...kako onu kažu_..."više sreće drugi put"..._valjda će i nama stići taj drugi put....


puno vas pozdravljam i ~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

> hej ,dobro sam ,od jučer imam osijećaj kao da ću svaki čas dobiti,cicke me bole,a inače ok,mirujem i uživam,a ti ?


i mene rasturaju, ali bilo je tako i izmedju punkcije i transfera tako da to pripisujem utrogestanima...a inace jos me lagano pere paranoja od trojceka...al to je valjda pocetnicka glupost!

----------


## seka35

> hvala vam svima što držite fige... nalazi bete su mi iza 12..


jesen 82 ,ne brini tvoja beta je zagarantirana

----------


## ValaMala

*Jesen* i *tanjam*, čekam vas kao da čekam svoju betu!!!! Hajmo, hajmo, skače mi se od veselja! 
*Pea*, možda te teta-beta iznenadi... 

Mene je jutros u 5 probudilo baš intenzivno neko probadanje dolje, baš nekako u području maternice i trajalo je kojih pola sata. To me razveseli kao neki dobar znak, a onda pomislim da je možda probava ili nešto drugo i tako sama sebe poklopim, da se ne ponadam previše... i onda sve u krug... 

Ali curke! Vani je konačno sunce! Nadam se da će zasjati i najdivnija sunčeka svim našim čekalicama!

----------


## ksena28

ej cure, koje ste u postupcima ... kad vam daju štopericu u prirodnom postupku ili AIH jel to računaju kao jedan od 6 HZZO-vski postupaka? šta kad vam prirodnjak podebljaju s par klomifena i/ili gonala? kak se to računa?

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike tete bete posebice onima koje upravo čekaju nalaz

----------


## sign

> *Jesen* i *tanjam*, čekam vas kao da čekam svoju betu!!!! Hajmo, hajmo, skače mi se od veselja! 
> *Pea*, možda te teta-beta iznenadi... 
> 
> Mene je jutros u 5 probudilo baš intenzivno neko probadanje dolje, baš nekako u području maternice i trajalo je kojih pola sata. To me razveseli kao neki dobar znak, a onda pomislim da je možda probava ili nešto drugo i tako sama sebe poklopim, da se ne ponadam previše... i onda sve u krug... 
> 
> Ali curke! Vani je konačno sunce! Nadam se da će zasjati i najdivnija sunčeka svim našim čekalicama!



Ja ne znam jel me više plaši kad me počne probadat, ili kad ne boli ništa!  :Laughing: 
Molim za sve vas koje vadite betu danas, ja svoju ponavljam, bit će iza 14h.

----------


## ValaMala

*sign*, bit će to brojka koja će te baciti s nogu!!!!

*ksena*, štopericu mi nikada nisu ubrajali u postupak, nego sam je dobivala normalno na odjelu od sestara. Ovaj zadnji postupak je dr. osim klomifena "podebljao" s par gonala i primila sam cetrotide, no to sam sama platila. Dr. mi je rekao da ni on ne bi htio da mi ode jedan postupak zbog nekoliko gonala. 

S druge strane čitam danas kako piše jedna cura ne podforumu Inseminacija da joj je sestra prije aih-a u Petrovoj dala Ovitrelle i da je nakon toga morala potpisati da je uzela lijek i tako joj je otišao jedan od postupaka. To me stvarno ljuti, mislim, cura je tek na početku priče i nismo sve upoznate sa svime, zato bi medicinsko osoblje itekako trebalo upozoriti i savjetovati. Ne kužim zašto joj nisu objasnili da može to za parsto kuna kupiti sama i tako sačuvati postupak!

----------


## Jesen82

cure moja beta na 16dpt je 1929 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

kontrolna beta u srijedu, ali kaže doc da smo fino trudni :Heart:  evo držite fige sada za pravilno duplanje a nakon toga srčeko :Zaljubljen: 

sign draga držim fige za danas... tebi i tanji!!!

----------


## ValaMala

*Jesen*, evo suze mi idu, ne znam što da kažem... Presretna sam zbog tebe!

----------


## sign

JESEN  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

preprepredobre vijesti!!!!

----------


## sweety

> cure moja beta na 16dpt je 1929
> 
> kontrolna beta u srijedu, ali kaže doc da smo fino trudni evo držite fige sada za pravilno duplanje a nakon toga srčeko
> 
> sign draga držim fige za danas... tebi i tanji!!!


 Ideeeeššššš  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


Čestitaaaammm!!!!!



Duplići?

----------


## marisela

> cure moja beta na 16dpt je 1929 
> 
> kontrolna beta u srijedu, ali kaže doc da smo fino trudni evo držite fige sada za pravilno duplanje a nakon toga srčeko
> 
> sign draga držim fige za danas... tebi i tanji!!!


Jesen82  draga od sveg rca ti čestitam prelijepa beta svaka čast

----------


## sweety

> JESEN   
> 
> preprepredobre vijesti!!!!


 Kad je tvoja kontrolna beta?  :Grin: 



Aaa, vidim, popodne....

----------


## Jesen82

hvala vam cure... evo piljim u taj nalaz bete u nevjerici i stalno si mislim da nisam krivo pročitala zarez ili nešto.. ali piše 1929,00 :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

*Jesen82*, čestitam od srca, stvarno odlična beta. Sad ide period uvjeravanja da je tvoja a nakon toga kad stvarno shvatiš da si trudna - to ti je sreća najveća!!!!




> *ksena*, štopericu mi nikada nisu ubrajali u postupak, nego sam je dobivala normalno na odjelu od sestara. Ovaj zadnji postupak je dr. osim klomifena "podebljao" s par gonala i primila sam cetrotide, no to sam sama platila. Dr. mi je rekao da ni on ne bi htio da mi ode jedan postupak zbog nekoliko gonala.


pa baš sam se i pitala zbog tebe zbog tih par gonala, ali super dr je bio pošten i svaka mu čast.




> S druge strane čitam danas kako piše jedna cura ne podforumu Inseminacija da joj je sestra prije aih-a u Petrovoj dala Ovitrelle i da je nakon toga morala potpisati da je uzela lijek i tako joj je otišao jedan od postupaka. *To me stvarno ljuti, mislim, cura je tek na početku priče i nismo sve upoznate sa svime, zato bi medicinsko osoblje itekako trebalo upozoriti i savjetovati. Ne kužim zašto joj nisu objasnili da može to za parsto kuna kupiti sama i tako sačuvati postupak!*


ovo podebljano u potpunosti potpisujem!

----------


## delfin

> hvala vam cure... evo piljim u taj nalaz bete u nevjerici i stalno si mislim da nisam krivo pročitala zarez ili nešto.. ali piše 1929,00


Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!

----------


## marisela

> hvala vam cure... evo piljim u taj nalaz bete u nevjerici i stalno si mislim da nisam krivo pročitala zarez ili nešto.. ali piše 1929,00


Jesen82 vjeruj vjeruj i vuci i nas za nosiće da idemo i mi ostale za tobom i ostalim trudnicama..

----------


## mare157

*Jesen* BRAVOOOOO!!! ČESTITAM!!! Baš mi je drago! Još jedna dr.L trudnica!! Juuuuu huuuuuu! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

Jesen draga moja čestitam od  :Heart:  na prekrasnoj beti. :Klap:  :Klap: 
Mogli bi tu biti duplići? :Wink:

----------


## kiša

jesenko braaaaavooooooooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

čestitke od srca, predivna beta  :Klap: 

stvarno je nešto dobro krenulo, ima trudnoća

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Jesen* ČESTITKE  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kiša

cure, jel prerano raditi test 11dpt???
nikad nisam bila ovako nestrpljiva

ovaj moj prišt me ubija u pojam

----------


## aneri

Jesen, čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Heart: .
Možda imamo još jednu mamu blizanaca :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

kiša, može 11 dan, a koji dan je bio transfer nakon punkcije?

----------


## snow.ml

jesen ČESTITAM :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

 a jel dr. rekao, dali bi mogli biti duplići!!!

----------


## kiša

> kiša, može 11 dan, a koji dan je bio transfer nakon punkcije?


2. dan,

----------


## tlukaci5

:Zaljubljen: jesen čestitam!

----------


## seka35

jesen 82 ,cestitam i nisam nimalo sumljala u tvoju poz. betu ,jer sam te bas pratila

----------


## mare41

> 2. dan,


 aj onda pričekaj bar 12. dan, i to treba prihvatiti s rezervom, beta je najbolji pokazatelj.

----------


## slatkica

jesen  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jesen82

cure hvala vam od srca što se veselite samnom :Heart: 

da probam odgovoriti na pitanja... doc mi nije rekao da li sumnja na blizance..samo da napravim kontrolnu u srijedu i da se čujemo... bio je jako zadovoljan... a vidite kako je Mare 157 imala veliku betu pa je jedan bebo... mislim da smo sve drugačije pa ćemo vidjeti :Smile: 

ne mogu vjerovati da je napokon došlo moje vrijeme :Klap:

----------


## venddy

Jesen suuuper beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
tanjam da bude kao i kod Jesen :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

tlukaci5  :Love: 
tiki_a a da ipak izvadiš betu
Lua~~~~~~~~~~~~da ipak nije M

----------


## cranky

:Very Happy:  *JESENKOOOOO!!!!!!!*  :Very Happy: 
Ne mogu ti opisat kako si mi uljepšala dan s ovom vijesti  :Very Happy:  (iako nisam ni sumnjala ovaj put)
*TRUDNJAČOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!*  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

> Jesen suuuper beta
> tanjam da bude kao i kod Jesen
> 
> tlukaci5 
> tiki_a a da ipak izvadiš betu
> Lua~~~~~~~~~~~~da ipak nije M


Potpis

----------


## mare41

crankyć, bez obzira šta nismo sumnjali-jako nas veseli!

----------


## ValaMala

*Jesen*, sipaj lopatama ovdje trudničku prašinu!!!!

*kiša*, moj et je bio 3.dan, 8-stanični i razmišljam da napravim test 11 ili 12dpt. Isto nisam pametna što da radim... teško mi je ovo čekanje...

----------


## Marnie

Jesen82 čestitam od  :Heart: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## nana1976

Jesen82 čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

*Jesen*, vau koja beta!!!
Čestitam!!!

----------


## Jesen82

> *Jesen*, sipaj lopatama ovdje trudničku prašinu!!!!
> 
> *kiša*, moj et je bio 3.dan, 8-stanični i razmišljam da napravim test 11 ili 12dpt. Isto nisam pametna što da radim... teško mi je ovo čekanje...


Vala posipam iz kanadera ako treba :Grin: 

hvala svima!

gdje su sign i tanja???

----------


## dani82

*Jesen82* prepreslatka betica.... čestitam!!!

----------


## snow.ml

*gdje su sign i tanja???*[/QUOTE]

i ja se pitam!!!
ajmo i dalje sam odličnim vjestima :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aslan

jesen82 trudnice nasa cestitam jos jednom i navijam za duplice!!!!!

----------


## sign

moja beta je danas 2506!  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock: 

mislila sam da će se učetverostručit (nakon 4 dana), a ona se gotovo udeseterostručila. nadam se da je to ok!

----------


## Jesen82

> moja beta je danas 2506! 
> 
> mislila sam da će se učetverostručit (nakon 4 dana), a ona se gotovo udeseterostručila. nadam se da je to ok!


tebi je danas 16dpt kao i meni zar ne? he he.. što će sad reći cure.. veća ti je od moje :Laughing: 

čestitke draga!!!!!

----------


## sign

> tebi je danas 16dpt kao i meni zar ne? he he.. što će sad reći cure.. veća ti je od moje
> 
> čestitke draga!!!!!


da, 16dpt! tulum, šta drugo?  :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

*sign*, jao, predivno!!!!

----------


## Jesen82

> da, 16dpt! tulum, šta drugo?


nego što :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## linaxx

Jesen 82: suze suze i suze radosnice su danas potekle radi tebe. Rekla sam ti ja ak sam ja uspijela moraš i ti .... Kaj nismo blizanke  :Wink: )))  :Shy kiss: 
Sign: lijepo nemam kometara.... samo neka raste u mamici svojoj  :Wink: 


Pogledaj moj potpis rastućih beta, sutra bi trebala na prvi UZ pa bumo vidjeli jel jedno ili 2 srčeka!!!!

----------


## linaxx

> *Jesen*, sipaj lopatama ovdje trudničku prašinu!!!!
> 
> *kiša*, moj et je bio 3.dan, 8-stanični i razmišljam da napravim test 11 ili 12dpt. Isto nisam pametna što da radim... teško mi je ovo čekanje...


Ja sam radila betu 3dn  6 i 8 stanični emrija 12 dan: pogledaj rezultat u potpisu, s tim da nisam poslije koristla nikakve lijekove  osim utrogestana,andola i normabela  te ginka na svoju ruku + prenatal  :Wink:

----------


## Leva

Jesen i Sign iskrene cestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam 4.3 imala ET iz ICSI i vracene su mi dvije slatke blastice. Betu bih po savjetu ljekara mogla raditi izmedju 12. i 14. dana od ET. Valjda nije glupo napisati da se nakon skoro pet godina borbe nadam velikoj beti i da se nadam da ce se moj uterus svidjeti barem jednoj mrvici  :Smile:

----------


## linaxx

Leva: nije glupo , godine ti idu u prilog a i ovaj mjesec je pun trudnica nema razloga da nam se ne pridružiš.    :Wink:   Ma ja te već vidim , kako je netko već spomenuo sipam po tebi trudničku prašinu :Wink:

----------


## Aurora*

> moja beta je danas 2506! 
> 
> mislila sam da će se učetverostručit (nakon 4 dana), a ona se gotovo udeseterostručila. nadam se da je to ok!





> tebi je danas 16dpt kao i meni zar ne? he he.. što će sad reći cure.. veća ti je od moje
> 
> čestitke draga!!!!!


*sign* ovakav ogroman rast bete mogao bi znaciti trojke...

----------


## Jesen82

> Jesen 82: suze suze i suze radosnice su danas potekle radi tebe. Rekla sam ti ja ak sam ja uspijela moraš i ti .... Kaj nismo blizanke )))


 :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## sign

> *sign* ovakav ogroman rast bete mogao bi znaciti trojke...


 :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock: 

misliš?

----------


## Aurora*

> misliš?


Pa iskreno strah me je to i misliti, ali beta ti je stvarno jako narasla i to je prvo sto se namece kao moguce objasnjenje... 

U svakom slucaju zelim ti svu srecu i urednu trudnocu.  :Love:

----------


## sign

> Pa iskreno strah me je to i misliti, ali beta ti je stvarno jako narasla i to je prvo sto se namece kao moguce objasnjenje... 
> 
> U svakom slucaju zelim ti svu srecu i urednu trudnocu.


I ja se samo nadam da će bit sve ok!  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Jesen,Sign,čestitam,super su vam bete!

----------


## aleksandraj

> Jesen,Sign,čestitam,super su vam bete!


 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

sign, mozda je kod tebe kao kod strike..prvo dvojke, a onda od jedne imas i jednojajcane  (i denny je u pocetku imala takve trojkice)

----------


## tanjam

Evo cure da se i ja javim sa svojim rezultatom. Beta 14dnt 5.d= 599,11, pprirodni postupak, 1 folikul, 1 js. 1 embrij. Otišla sam odmah do sestre Pere i rekla mi je da idući utorak dođem u 9 sati sa će me dr. pregledat uzv. Što se tiče prirodnih postupaka, kako mi je sestra Pere rekla: U prirodnom postupku ak nećeš da se broji kao postupak štopericu i brevactid kupuješ sama. Ak je postupak potpomognut s klomifenima ista stvar. Ak je postupak stimuliran-gonali, menopuri sve se broji pod jedan postupak i štopericu i potrebne injekcije dobivaš od njih.

----------


## sign

> sign, mozda je kod tebe kao kod strike..prvo dvojke, a onda od jedne imas i jednojajcane  (i denny je u pocetku imala takve trojkice)


a čuj, vraćena su 3, tako da je sve moguće!  :Grin: 

Tanja, čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

tanjam....cestitke i tebi, lijepog li dana...

----------


## miba

jesen, tanjam, sign - iskrene čestitke - :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## tikki

tanjam čestitke!

----------


## ValaMala

*tanjam*, jedva sam te dočekala! Čestitam, skačem!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Hoću ja u vaše društvoooo!!!!

----------


## delfin

*tanjam*

----------


## venddy

*tanjam* baš si me obradovala, imaš sličnosti sa mnom pa me tvoja beta posebno razveselila.čestitke draga :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## kiki30

tanjam,jesen,sign..čestitke na predivnim betama..  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## marisela

svima vama od srca čestitam i nadam se da smo mi sljedeće jer je ovo baš krenulo od kako pratim ovaj forum zaista imam osjećaj da ovoliko trudnica zaista nije bilo ako griješim ispravite me ali ovo je baš nešto posebno tako sam sretna što smo i mi došle na red za sreću i svima šaljem puno puno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivka13

> Evo cure da se i ja javim sa svojim rezultatom. Beta 14dnt 5.d= 599,11, pprirodni postupak, 1 folikul, 1 js. 1 embrij. Otišla sam odmah do sestre Pere i rekla mi je da idući utorak dođem u 9 sati sa će me dr. pregledat uzv. Što se tiče prirodnih postupaka, *kako mi je sestra Pere rekla: U prirodnom postupku ak nećeš da se broji kao postupak štopericu i brevactid kupuješ sama*. Ak je postupak potpomognut s klomifenima ista stvar. Ak je postupak stimuliran-gonali, menopuri sve se broji pod jedan postupak i štopericu i potrebne injekcije dobivaš od njih.


Nisam sigurna za ovo...koliko znam, u 6 postupaka se broje SAMO stimulirani s gonalima ili menopurima, a prirodnjaci i polustimulirani (klomifeni, femara) se ne broje bez obzira na štopericu

Tanjam, Sign, Jesen - čestitam na betama  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ja vam se već drugi put ove godine pridružujem na ovom topicu, danas je bio transfer jednog 6-staničnog zametka

----------


## vedre

svim curama čestitam na prekrasnim velikim betama.bravo cure.

----------


## hrki

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Jesen,tanjam,sign-čestitam na super betama

----------


## Pinky

o la la  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ne bude me za vikend, kad ono trudnica ko u priči! ma super!!!
čestitam novim mamama i jedva čekam da sve ostale krenu za vama!!!

cmoooooooooooooooooook

----------


## tiki_a

> cure moja beta na 16dpt je 1929 
> 
> kontrolna beta u srijedu, ali kaže doc da smo fino trudni evo držite fige sada za pravilno duplanje a nakon toga srčeko
> 
> sign draga držim fige za danas... tebi i tanji!!!


Vau, baš pošteno trudna!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

tanjam, prirodnjak, kako je to lijepo  :Klap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## nana1976

Jesen,tanjam,sign  čestitke na ogromnim betama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Believes

Bog svim djevojkama koje cekaju rezultate bete i da docekaju sto vise brojke, a svima koje ste trudne zelim da sto vise uzivaju u trudnoci. Nova sam na forumu i kao i vecina drugih cekam rezultate bete koju radim 9.3. Transfer je bio u Citu 23.2.2011, prenesena 2-osmostanicna 3 dan i sad cekam,nadam se i vjerujem!

----------


## Mury

> jesen,tanjam,sign  čestitke na ogromnim betama:-d:-d:-d


xxxxx

----------


## Jesen82

> Evo cure da se i ja javim sa svojim rezultatom. Beta 14dnt 5.d= 599,11, pprirodni postupak, 1 folikul, 1 js. 1 embrij. Otišla sam odmah do sestre Pere i rekla mi je da idući utorak dođem u 9 sati sa će me dr. pregledat uzv. Što se tiče prirodnih postupaka, kako mi je sestra Pere rekla: U prirodnom postupku ak nećeš da se broji kao postupak štopericu i brevactid kupuješ sama. Ak je postupak potpomognut s klomifenima ista stvar. Ak je postupak stimuliran-gonali, menopuri sve se broji pod jedan postupak i štopericu i potrebne injekcije dobivaš od njih.


bravo draga! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

Tanjam čestitam!!!!

----------


## tanjam

Cure hvala vam na podršci, lijepim željama i vašem veselju. Želim svima da se isto to ostvari što prije. Samo pozitiva i upornost jer se to mora jednog dana ostvarit, jer samim time što sve prolazimo moramo biti nagrađene. Promijeniti stav i razmišljanje, ne se držati starih neuspjelih pokušaja, zaboraviti ak se ikako može i ići dalje ko da je prvi put. Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

Cestitke na betama svim novim trudnicama!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

svima cestitam od  :Heart: 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
suuuuuperrrr su vam BETE !!!   :Smile: 

ja mislim da se  stoperica ubraja  u jedan  besp.  postupak  , na zalost,  zato je bolje kupiti je, ako je to  bio AIH ili  prirodni ivf  ili sl. 
i postupke  cuvati za  pravi stimul.  IVF

----------


## ValaMala

To nažalost izgleda ovisi o klinici u kojoj si. Ja sam direktno u prvom postupku (klomifeni + štoperica, IVF) pitala računa li se to u postupak i rekli su da ne. I tako je bilo i drugi put.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Ajme koliko novih trudnica :Shock: 
Cestitam vam svima :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

Svim novim trudnicama cestitam od  :Heart:  radujem se zbog vas :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Uzivajte u svojim trudnocama i posipajte po nama trudnicku prasinu :Razz:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Ajme kako lijepo koliko trudnica  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: ... Čestitam svima i tako sam sretna kad vidim da je sve moguće. Došla sam tu da i ja uhvatim barem malo trudničke prašine prije nego krenem u 2-gi po redu postupak...

----------


## marisela

Nadam se da neće biti problema što ovdje pišem ali ne znam gdje drugo da vam čestitam 8 mart od srca svim damama da naredni dočekamo sve zajedno sa svojim stomačićima a neke već sa svojim bebicama u rukama od srca da nam se sve želje ostvare i uživaj te u ovom danu.

----------


## kinki

Čestitke svim trudnicama a posebno mojoj dragoj Jesenki :Smile:     (IPAK SI PIŠNILA TEST PRIJE BETE hahahaha!)

----------


## aslan

joj tanjam tako je lijepo cuti dobre vijesti, pogotovo jer si uspjela u prirodnjaku na koji i ja idem ovaj ciklus pa mi je odmah lakse! cestitke!!!!

----------


## ivanova

pridruzujemo se cestitkama povodom Dana zena!!!
i svim curama sretnooooooooooooo!!

----------


## Leva

Prvi put nakon ET sam bila u laganoj setnjici  :Klap: 
Stomak me je sinoc i jutros malo vise boljeo pa sam se na trenutak preplasila da cu procuriti  :Rolling Eyes:  Jedino sto sam iz postupka u postupak naucila je da je sve normalno i da ne trebam raditi analize svih mogucih statistika  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> Čestitke svim trudnicama a posebno mojoj dragoj Jesenki    (IPAK SI PIŠNILA TEST PRIJE BETE hahahaha!)


hvala ti draga :Smile:  
jesam... nisam izdržala... nisam se htjela raspasti na poslu pa sam išla prije :Smile:  ali moraš priznati da sam dugo izdržala :Cool:

----------


## delfin

Cure, moje se čekanje do bete pretvorilo u torturu. Bit će toga još, znam, ali nisam mislila da će biti ovako teško. Nakon što sam prijavila smeđe brljavljenje 7dnt3d, to se brljavljenje pojavilo i osmi i deveti dan onako jedanput dnevno i stalo bi. Jučer (10dnt) sam proplakala i pomirila s tim da ništa od ovog puta jer je stigla m. No, krvarenje se pretvorilo u smeđi trag i završilo. Danas je 11dpt i opet se pojavila svijetlo roza krv. Već danima isčekujem m koja ne dolazi, testić nisam htjela piškit a betu ću izvaditi sutra.

----------


## mare41

delfin, plan je super, beta je jedini pokazatelj, do tad obavezno nastavi s utrićima.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*delfin* samo hrabro, ne gubi nadu, beta je jedini pokazatelj! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Delfin, da te beta ugodno iznenadi i da vrištiš od sreće kad dobiješ nalaz sa tri znamenke!  :Kiss:

----------


## linaxx

Danas bila na prvom UZ: doktor kaže da vidi blizance tj. dvije gastacijske vrećice ali moramo još čekati dok srce ne počne kuckati  :Wink: ))

Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## ValaMala

*delfin*, puno puno sreće sutra i neka te beta baci s nogu!

----------


## Snekica

*Linaxx*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  *WOOOOOWWW twinsi!!!*

----------


## Jesen82

> Danas bila na prvom UZ: doktor kaže da vidi blizance tj. dvije gastacijske vrećice ali moramo još čekati dok srce ne počne kuckati ))
> 
> Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


ajme draga :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jesen82

> *delfin*, puno puno sreće sutra i neka te beta baci s nogu!


x

----------


## linaxx

Hehhehe...   samo se pitam kolika bum bila i onak me ima preveć  :Wink: ))).... 
malo ću se opustiti pa cu si zamišljati kako bi bilo dobro da su cura i dečkić  hehhehehe...... ma smo nek su zdravi.

Ali za točnu i najtočniju dijagnozu čekmo 17.10 i otkucaje srčeka .....

----------


## kiki30

linaxx,super.. :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap: 
delfin,za tvoju sutrašnju betu.. :Yes:

----------


## seka35

linaxx ,super !
ja sam danas bila na ultrazvuku i cula jedno malo srce kako kuca!
 Budem i slicicu postavila na avatar koju mi danas dao dr . jest da je mala ali se vidi

----------


## ValaMala

Da vas pitam curke za mali savjet. Kupila sam test GraviGnost Ultra, koji je najosjetljiviji na našem tržištu navodno, naime detektira već 10 jedinica HCG-a, dok ostali tek oko 20-25, dakle više od 2x osjetljiviji od ostalih. Što mislite kad da napravim prvi test? Sutra će biti 9dpt3d (jednog 8-staničnog embria). Jel to prerano, da se ipak strpim?

----------


## delfin

*linax, seka* kako lijepe vijesti.

*Valamala,*strpi se još malo.

Svim ostalim curama hvala na lijepim željama. Krvarenje je stalo kao i prethodna 4 dana ( ostao samo tragić na ulošlu). Sutra će beta reći svoje.

----------


## ValaMala

*delfin*, puno puno puno sreće, ma vreće sreće da bude ogromna beta! Teško pohvatam sve, jesi li radila testić?

----------


## delfin

> *delfin*, puno puno puno sreće, ma vreće sreće da bude ogromna beta! Teško pohvatam sve, jesi li radila testić?


Nisam. Sutra je 12dpt i vadit ću betu.

----------


## Believes

Seka35, samo da se pridruzim ovim lijepim cestitkama,kad takvo nesto cujemo svima je nada puuno veca...Uzivaj u svojoj trudnoci i puno srece od srca ti zelim... :Smile:

----------


## Believes

Jasen i Linaxx cestitke od srca... :Smile: 
:D

----------


## Snekica

Delfin, držim ti fige na rukama i nogama za beturinu! 
Valamala, ajde čekaj još bar do 11-12 dnt.

----------


## sign

delfin, sretno sutra!

linax  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> linaxx ,super !
> ja sam danas bila na ultrazvuku i cula jedno malo srce kako kuca!
>  Budem i slicicu postavila na avatar koju mi danas dao dr . jest da je mala ali se vidi


seka35, ma super, super! Čestitam!!! I nek se samo beta dupla!!!
Ulijevaš nadu i za moju betu. 
Tebi i bebici puno puno sreće želim :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> *linax, seka* kako lijepe vijesti.
> 
> *Valamala,*strpi se još malo.
> 
> Svim ostalim curama hvala na lijepim željama. Krvarenje je stalo kao i prethodna 4 dana ( ostao samo tragić na ulošlu). Sutra će beta reći svoje.


delfin draga držim fige čvrsto ,čvrsto za tebe sutra :Heart:

----------


## seka35

maslina 1973 meni je moja beta bila prva mala ,pa sam morala ponoviti mada mi je dr. rekao da nema potrebe ,ali sta ces kad je nesto jace od tebe i kad as vidjela da se troduplala odmah mi je bilo lakse . danas  prije ultrazvuka sam toliko bila uzbudena i imala sam osjecaj da ce srce iskociti ,a kad sam vidjela srce svoje bebe sve je to nestalo! prekrasno!
 svima zelim da to osjete i iz iskustva vam kaze da se isplati upornost

----------


## marisela

> maslina 1973 meni je moja beta bila prva mala ,pa sam morala ponoviti mada mi je dr. rekao da nema potrebe ,ali sta ces kad je nesto jace od tebe i kad as vidjela da se troduplala odmah mi je bilo lakse . danas  prije ultrazvuka sam toliko bila uzbudena i imala sam osjecaj da ce srce iskociti ,a kad sam vidjela srce svoje bebe sve je to nestalo! prekrasno!
>  svima zelim da to osjete i iz iskustva vam kaze da se isplati upornost


 Seko kraljice moja ja ću tvojim stopama neka ti je još jednom sa srećom tebi i ostalim curama

----------


## MASLINA1973

> maslina 1973 meni je moja beta bila prva mala ,pa sam morala ponoviti mada mi je dr. rekao da nema potrebe ,ali sta ces kad je nesto jace od tebe i kad as vidjela da se troduplala odmah mi je bilo lakse . danas  prije ultrazvuka sam toliko bila uzbudena i imala sam osjecaj da ce srce iskociti ,a kad sam vidjela srce svoje bebe sve je to nestalo! prekrasno!
>  svima zelim da to osjete i iz iskustva vam kaze da se isplati upornost


Hvala ti na ovom divnom opisu! Ja sam sad prvi put u postupku MPO, imam jednu devetogodišnju princezu i koliko sebi, naravno, toliko i svima vama želim da što prije osjetite male ručice na svom licu. 
I sad pamtim prvi ultrazvuk kad je kucalo princezino srce. Imaš pravo, to je doista poseban osjećaj!
Nadam se da će i ova naša duga  želja za (barem!) još jednim bebačem ostvariti. 
Čuvaj se. I sretno vam!

----------


## venddy

*linaxx* čestitam dva puta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za svakog od bebaća

*delfin* puno puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## medena8

> Bog svim djevojkama koje cekaju rezultate bete i da docekaju sto vise brojke, a svima koje ste trudne zelim da sto vise uzivaju u trudnoci. Nova sam na forumu i kao i vecina drugih cekam rezultate bete koju radim 9.3. Transfer je bio u Citu 23.2.2011, prenesena 2-osmostanicna 3 dan i sad cekam,nadam se i vjerujem!


Pozdrav, *Believes*, dobrodošla i za koji dan sretno otišla na trudnički podforum sa velikom trocifrenom betom!  :Wink: 



*Trudnicama* i ovdje čestitke od  :Heart:  !

*ValaMala*, strpi se još koji dan, šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za *+* !!!
*Delfin* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te *ß* ugodno iznenadi!!!

----------


## ValaMala

Jutros ogroman pad temperature, boli me totalno kao da ću dobiti, to je to...  :Sad:

----------


## Jesen82

> Jutros ogroman pad temperature, boli me totalno kao da ću dobiti, to je to...


Vala dok ne dođe menga nema bediranja.. jesi me čula?? barem ovdje ima svega.. a kako je tek mene rasturalo... mislila sam da ću svaki čas... ajde polako.. diši... i još malo izdrži.. znam da nije lako :Wink: 

ja čekam nalaze kontrolne bete... malo je za reći da me frkica :Cool:

----------


## marisela

Jesen82 nema frke beta je za garantovano ogromna  čuvam ti fige i šaljem ti puno  puno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ValaMala izdrži možda te sve to ugodno iznenadi ne daj se malena bićeš ti nama sljedeća trudnica i tebi šaljem ogromnu cifru ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~
i naravno za sve ostale cure~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## kiša

jutros, 12 dpt, test negativan

svima želim puno puno sreće

----------


## Jesen82

> Jesen82 nema frke beta je za garantovano ogromna  čuvam ti fige i šaljem ti puno  puno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 hvala ti.. ..uh baš sam nervozna od toga čekanja :Grin: ...





> jutros, 12 dpt, test negativan
> 
> svima želim puno puno sreće


kiša :Love:

----------


## tanjam

> Jutros ogroman pad temperature, boli me totalno kao da ću dobiti, to je to...


Nemoj se preuranjeno bedirati. Temperatura nije nikakav znak. Ja sam od ET do bete samo 3 dana i to između 16 i 18 sati imala temperaturu 37, 37.1, a preko dana nije prelazila 36,5, a ujutro kad bi se i trebala mjeriti bila je oko 35.4,35.5, pa vidiš moj rezultat. Ništa nije gotovo dok beta ne pokaže drugačije. Svima držim fige za uspjeh.

----------


## tanjam

E da još sam nešto zaboravila pitati. Kako to da mi je sestra rekla da odmah poslije prvog vađenja bete idem na uzv. To će biti uzv 3 tjedna nakon ET. Pa zar se beta nemora vadit bar 2-3 puta? I šta nije malo prerano za uzv? Ima koja s takvim iskustvom?

----------


## seka35

> Jutros ogroman pad temperature, boli me totalno kao da ću dobiti, to je to...


nije to, to i nemoj da panicaris strpi se jos malo

----------


## seka35

valamala ,ja tebe stvarno vec vidim kao trudnicu!

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala vam svima, i puno hvala na lijepim mislima *seka35*, ali tako sam tužna i uplašena i jadna... Neću vas više bedirati, pričekat ću još dan pa napraviti test i onda betu, pa vam javim. 

*kiša*, ljubim te i žao mi je

*jesen*, beta ima da bude ooooogromna, a *tanjam* jedva čekam predivne vijesti s ultrazvuka!

----------


## vedre

ValaMala znaš da je sve moguće i to smo se svi miljon puta ovdje uvjerili.drži se

----------


## seka35

> Hvala vam svima, i puno hvala na lijepim mislima *seka35*, ali tako sam tužna i uplašena i jadna... Neću vas više bedirati, pričekat ću još dan pa napraviti test i onda betu, pa vam javim. 
> 
> *kiša*, ljubim te i žao mi je
> 
> *jesen*, beta ima da bude ooooogromna, a *tanjam* jedva čekam predivne vijesti s ultrazvuka!


vala mala ,znam tocno kako ti je ! mada ja nisam imala nikakve bolove i to me je mucilo  ,a stvarno covjek ne zna kako je bolje ili da boli ili ne.
pokusaj se opustiti i nemoj raditi nikakve testove nego otidi napravi betu i to 14 dan ! ja znam kako je to cekanje grozno ,ali sve dok nema nikakvih tragova krvi je dobro ,a znas da vecinu cura boli ,a i krvarenje isto ne mora znaciti da nije uspjelo.
zato te molim ,sacekaj betu ili pak 13 dan!

----------


## ValaMala

Baš si divna, imaš veliko srčeko i zato si zaslužila ovu predivnu sreću! Želim ti da ti trudnoća bude najljepše razdobje u životu do sada i da sve prođe školski! Puno ti hvala na podršci

----------


## gala1979

> E da još sam nešto zaboravila pitati. Kako to da mi je sestra rekla da odmah poslije prvog vađenja bete idem na uzv. To će biti uzv 3 tjedna nakon ET. Pa zar se beta nemora vadit bar 2-3 puta? I šta nije malo prerano za uzv? Ima koja s takvim iskustvom?


Može se vidjeti na UZV gestacijska vreća ako je beta iznad 1000. 6. tjedan bi se otkucaji trebali vidjeti. Sretno!

----------


## Leva

Toliko divnih vijesti u medjuvremenu...
*Delfin* glavu gore i drzi se do bete  :Love: 
*Valamala* znam da si uzasno nestrpljiva ali stvarno je suvise rano za uraditi bilo kakav test. Nemoj to sebi raditi please..
*Kisa* beskrajno mi je zao...

----------


## delfin

Moja beta 12dpt je 449,4!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivka13

> Moja beta 12dpt je 449,4!!!!!!!!


Delfin, znala sam! Bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ValaMala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bit će i tvoja beta velika i lijepa

----------


## mare41

delfin, ja moram reći da smo to znali :Smile: , čestitkeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , kako je s brljavljenjem? Jel rekao dr mirovanje (ako si stigla javit)?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Delfin*, čestitam  :Very Happy:  Jel to Vinogradska?

----------


## ValaMala

*delfin*, preprepredivno! Čestitam!

----------


## delfin

*AuroraBlu*, to je Vunogradska. * Mare*, brljavljenje je još prisutno. Javila sam u VG,ali sam razgovarala sa sestrom tako da nisam imala prilike ćuti dr. Sestra je rekla da može biti od utrogestana ili kasnija implantacija. Uglavnom, bitno je da se ne pojačava.

----------


## mare41

delfin, nadam se da će ti se javit neko ko je imao isto što i ti pa da znaš iz prve ruke, ono što kažu je da se može pojačati utrogestan i mirovat, probaj dobiti doktora, cure, šta kažete?

----------


## nina1

> delfin, nadam se da će ti se javit neko ko je imao isto što i ti pa da znaš iz prve ruke, ono što kažu je da se može pojačati utrogestan i mirovat, probaj dobiti doktora, cure, šta kažete?


ako je bilo kakvo brljavljene/krvarenje odmah u krevet i utrogestan 3x2 i čim prije kontaktirati dr-a 
govorim iz vlastitog iskustva

----------


## Pinky

miruj, popij utrogestan umjesto da ga stavljaš i hitno kontaktiraj doktora.
i čestitam!!!

----------


## delfin

> delfin, nadam se da će ti se javit neko ko je imao isto što i ti pa da znaš iz prve ruke, ono što kažu je da se može pojačati utrogestan i mirovat, probaj dobiti doktora, cure, šta kažete?


Ako ima tko sa sličnim iskustvom neka se javi. Sad stavljam 3*2. Još ne vjerujem...

----------


## delfin

> miruj, popij utrogestan umjesto da ga stavljaš i hitno kontaktiraj doktora.
> i čestitam!!!


Da pijem 3*1 ili 3*2 ?  Hvala!

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Da pijem 3*1 ili 3*2 ? Hvala!


3x2

----------


## delfin

> 3x2


Držim se vaših savjeta!  Hvala cure i velika pusa od mene!

----------


## mare41

I miruj!

----------


## marisela

> Moja beta 12dpt je 449,4!!!!!!!!


Delfin Super malo je reć kako si me obradovala super ma vjeruj nemam riječi nego jedno veliko sretno draga .

----------


## marisela

i da da zaboravih napisati obavezno 3x2 i još jednom čestitke

----------


## delfin

Hvala svima!  :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

> Moja beta 12dpt je 449,4!!!!!!!!


bravo draga!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jesen82

da se i ja javim... moja beta je danas 3357, u pon je bila 1929... moram još jednom ići vaditi u petak... doc kaže da bi bilo idealno da mi je blizu 4000 danas ali da nema pravila... da dok raste je dobro...

nije mi baš svejedno... ali jako draga prijateljica koja je biolog i kuži se u te stvari mi kaže da bete nakon 1500 do 2000 duplaju se sporije nego manje bete... tako da se nadam najboljem iako mi nije svejedno... dapače do petka mi se čine godine ali što sad mogu... ljubim vas sve i držite mi fige

Ako ima još tko kakvu utješnu riječ...

----------


## sign

Jesen, ja sam kopajući neki dan sve i svašta o betama također naišla na podatak da nakon 2000 beta sporije raste, odnosno da se ne dupla svakih 48 sati!

Drži se, bit će sve ok! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

> Jesen, ja sam kopajući neki dan sve i svašta o betama također naišla na podatak da nakon 2000 beta sporije raste, odnosno da se ne dupla svakih 48 sati!
> 
> Drži se, bit će sve ok!


hvala ti draga :Heart:

----------


## matto

> Jesen, ja sam kopajući neki dan sve i svašta o betama također naišla na podatak da nakon 2000 beta sporije raste, odnosno da se ne dupla svakih 48 sati!
> 
> Drži se, bit će sve ok!


sto posto sam sigurna da je sign u pravu jer je slično i doc. Radončić kazao mojoj prijateljici,
sve će biti uredu :Yes:

----------


## Jesen82

> sto posto sam sigurna da je sign u pravu jer je slično i doc. Radončić kazao mojoj prijateljici,
> sve će biti uredu


matto draga.. srce si... nekako mi se čini da imamo zajedničku prijateljicu :Wink:

----------


## nina977

Bravo Delfin :Klap:

----------


## Leva

*Delfin* draga kako si me samo obradovala  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sada slusaj cure i pravac u krevet!  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

delfin ,čestitam.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

> delfin ,čestitam..


XX

----------


## Bebel

> da se i ja javim... moja beta je danas 3357, u pon je bila 1929... moram još jednom ići vaditi u petak... doc kaže da bi bilo idealno da mi je blizu 4000 danas ali da nema pravila... da dok raste je dobro...
> nije mi baš svejedno... ali jako draga prijateljica koja je biolog i kuži se u te stvari mi kaže da bete nakon 1500 do 2000 duplaju se sporije nego manje bete... tako da se nadam najboljem iako mi nije svejedno... dapače do petka mi se čine godine ali što sad mogu... ljubim vas sve i držite mi fige
> Ako ima još tko kakvu utješnu riječ...


Kod vrijednosti 1200-6000 očekivano vrijeme duplanja je svakih 72-96 sati, a nakon 6000> od 96 sati.

Pogledaj na Rodinim stranicama
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2157

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

> *AuroraBlu*, to je Vunogradska. * Mare*, brljavljenje je još prisutno. Javila sam u VG,ali sam razgovarala sa sestrom tako da nisam imala prilike ćuti dr. Sestra je rekla da može biti od utrogestana ili kasnija implantacija. Uglavnom, bitno je da se ne pojačava.


Čstitam ti na ß i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  da se stanje stabilizira.

Doma se spusti u horizontalu i miruj, a utriće kao su cure rekle uzimaj oralno 3x2. Ja bih svakao na tvojem mjestu ujutro probala tel. doći do doktora.
Kod koga si bila na punkciji i transferu?

----------


## seka35

> Hvala vam svima, i puno hvala na lijepim mislima *seka35*, ali tako sam tužna i uplašena i jadna... Neću vas više bedirati, pričekat ću još dan pa napraviti test i onda betu, pa vam javim. 
> 
> *kiša*, ljubim te i žao mi je
> 
> *jesen*, beta ima da bude ooooogromna, a *tanjam* jedva čekam predivne vijesti s ultrazvuka!


valamala ,nemoj molim te jos raditi nikakav test

----------


## alma_itd

> linaxx ,super !
> ja sam danas bila na ultrazvuku i cula jedno malo srce kako kuca!
>  Budem i slicicu postavila na avatar koju mi danas dao dr . jest da je mala ali se vidi


Jupiiiii :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Jedva cekam slicicu.Cestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

> Kod vrijednosti 1200-6000 očekivano vrijeme duplanja je svakih 72-96 sati, a nakon 6000> od 96 sati.
> 
> Pogledaj na Rodinim stranicama
> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2157
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za


bebel srce si... puno ti hvala :Smile:

----------


## linaxx

Delfin :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Jesen 82, pogledaj moj raspon beta u potpisu dr kaže ok!!! I za sad su dvojke dok ne počnu kucati srčeka bit cemo 100 sigurni tako da nema razloga panici  :Heart: .

 Mislim da je to kod svakoga vrlo individualno neke su imale i veću betu pa je bila jedna bebica i obratno.

----------


## alma_itd

Delfin bravo,bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Cestitam od  :Heart:  samo pij Utrogestan,hvala Bogu pa su ti odmah rekli da ih pijes,meni u prvom postupku bila biokemijska trudnoca,dr. mi rekao da moram vaginalno koristiti utrice,u drugom postupku beta 117,pocelo brljavljenje i ja ovdje na forumu saznam da utrogestan smijem piti :Shock: ,ali je na zalost bilo kasno :Crying or Very sad:  samo miruj i vidjet ces da ce se beta fino poduplati,a to je najvaznije.

----------


## Jesen82

> Delfin
> 
> Jesen 82, pogledaj moj raspon beta u potpisu dr kaže ok!!! I za sad su dvojke dok ne počnu kucati srčeka bit cemo 100 sigurni tako da nema razloga panici .
> 
>  Mislim da je to kod svakoga vrlo individualno neke su imale i veću betu pa je bila jedna bebica i obratno.


ma ti imaš školski rast i fakat ti po tome što sam danas čitam su bete ukazivale na blizanačku trudnoću...ma mora biti sve ok, pusa draga

----------


## delfin

> Čstitam ti na ß i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  da se stanje stabilizira.
> 
> Doma se spusti u horizontalu i miruj, a utriće kao su cure rekle uzimaj oralno 3x2. Ja bih svakao na tvojem mjestu ujutro probala tel. doći do doktora.
> Kod koga si bila na punkciji i transferu?


Hvala na lijepim željama. Još ne mogu vjerovati. Inače sam pacijentica dr. T. Punkciju je radio dr. K., a transfer neki novi mladi dr kojeg sam sada prvi puta vidjela ( zaboravila sam kako se zove) ali su ga cure ovdje na forumu već spominjale.

----------


## matahari

*Delfin* čestitke!
Dr. Bolanča...

[/B]


> Hvala na lijepim željama. Još ne mogu vjerovati. Inače sam pacijentica dr. T. Punkciju je radio dr. K., a transfer neki novi mladi dr kojeg sam sada prvi puta vidjela ( zaboravila sam kako se zove) ali su ga cure ovdje na forumu već spominjale.

----------


## venddy

kisa :Love:  
delfin čestitam :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
jesen~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiša

cure hvala vam, danas mi je već nekako bolje

_Delfinko_ čestitam od srca i miruj, 
_jesenko_ sve će biti dobro, ne brini
_Valamala_ držim fige i ne predavaj se,  medicina nije 1+1=2

----------


## slatkica

> Moja beta 12dpt je 449,4!!!!!!!!


čestitam draga  :Very Happy:

----------


## kinki

> Ako ima tko sa sličnim iskustvom neka se javi. Sad stavljam 3*2. Još ne vjerujem...



Ja sam krvarila, nikako stavljati utriće, sad ih uzimaj na usta!  Strogo mirovanje, i pošalji muža u ljekarnu na Dolac da ti kupi homeopatske granule Arnica Montana H3    7C.     Uzimaš po dvije granule ispod jezika jednom dnevno i za vrijeme terapije ne smiješ pit kofein u nikakvom obliku.  Ja imala hematom oko cijelog ploda, reko gin prijeteći pobačaj i da molim boga...Prestalo u roku 3 dana od tih granula i na idućem uzv ni traga od hematoma.   U svakom slučaju, ako kod tebe nema uopće svježe krvi nije alarmantno al bolje spriječiti nego liječiti!

----------


## delfin

*Kinki,* hvala ti draga. Za sada neme krvarenja, samo tu i tamo smeđo-rozi trag na papiru ili gaćicama. No, ako budem trebala granula javim ti se na pp.

----------


## seka35

delfin , sve cestitke,nemoj brinuti i sam avidis da na forumu ima dosta zena koje su imale takvo krvarenje.
zbam da je tesko kad vidis da nesto brlja ,ali strpi se malo i proci ce ,pa ces uzivati u svojoj trudnoci

----------


## Jesen82

> Ja sam krvarila, nikako stavljati utriće, sad ih uzimaj na usta!  Strogo mirovanje, i pošalji muža u ljekarnu na Dolac da ti kupi homeopatske granule Arnica Montana H3    7C.     Uzimaš po dvije granule ispod jezika jednom dnevno i za vrijeme terapije ne smiješ pit kofein u nikakvom obliku.  Ja imala hematom oko cijelog ploda, reko gin prijeteći pobačaj i da molim boga...Prestalo u roku 3 dana od tih granula i na idućem uzv ni traga od hematoma.   U svakom slučaju, ako kod tebe nema uopće svježe krvi nije alarmantno al bolje spriječiti nego liječiti!


kinki nestala ti na našem drugom forumu.. još sam ti nešto napisala jer sam se krivo zbrojila u dpt :Smile:

----------


## delfin

> delfin , sve cestitke,nemoj brinuti i sam avidis da na forumu ima dosta zena koje su imale takvo krvarenje.
> zbam da je tesko kad vidis da nesto brlja ,ali strpi se malo i proci ce ,pa ces uzivati u svojoj trudnoci


Nadam se da će biti ok. Hvala ti na utješnim riječima.

----------


## Charlie

*delfin* prvo da ti čestitam!!! Ja sam u prvoj T imala isto takav spotting od 8dpt3d i trajao je oko 2 tjedna, samo sam stavljala utriće 3x2 (stavljala, a ne pila, jer bio samo smeđi spotting a ne krvarenje) i mirovala malo više. Sve je ispalo OK! Bila je riječ o tzv. probojnom krvarenju koje se nekad desi u vrijeme očekivanje M čak i u trudnoći, čak i uz utriće. Od srca ti želim isti sretni scenarij!

----------


## andream

delfin, tek sad vidim da si nam trudnica, čestitam!!!
što si imala za supresiju, pretpostavljam decapeptyl? jel još uvijek rade samo s tim u Vg?

----------


## delfin

*Charlie,* i ja se tako nadam.
*
Andream,*tako je,primala sam decapeptyl.

----------


## tally

Eto i mene nakon male pauze...u nekoj sam strci bila.
Prvo da čestitam *Jesen* (i ne brini za betu) i *Tanjam* :Very Happy: 
*ValaMala* držim fige, jaaaaako, jako, iz petnih žila 
*Slatkica,Belives* ...za vrijemekoje sve sporije prolazi, hahaha
*Tlukaci5, Lua, Kiša* šaljem vam veliki zagrljaj...u sljedećoj akciji ste vi dobitna ekipa!  :Love: 
*Sign* jupiiii za duplanje  :Very Happy: 
*Seka35, Linaxx* bravo za vrhunski UZV, nek sve ide u tom smjeru
*Delfin*, užasno mi je drago zbog bete, ali kao što su ti cure rekle, obavezno mirovati, ako ništa drugo, onda zbog grižnje savjesti koju sam ja imala poslije takvog iskustva, a sigurno bi isto završilo, bez obzira na sve.Al daj sve od sebe što možeš...svu sreću ti želim i pozitivan ishod!
Ako sam koga izostavila, sorry...puno je novih vijesti u ovim zadnjim danima, al budite sigurne da vam želim ono što si same želite   :Smile: 

Ja idem na prvi UZV sutra, i strah me  :Mad: a ne znam zašto! Nemam nikakvih trudničkih simptoma, uopče nisam svijesna! 
Veliki pozdrav svima!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Kinki, isprazni inbox!

----------


## Jesen82

> Ja idem na prvi UZV sutra, i strah me a ne znam zašto! Nemam nikakvih trudničkih simptoma, uopče nisam svijesna! 
> Veliki pozdrav svima!!!!


sve te kužim.. ali biti će to sve kod tebe super :Smile:  ne sumnjam :Wink: 

a glede strahova... sve te razumijem :Smile:

----------


## linaxx

tally : [/QUOTE]Ja idem na prvi UZV sutra, i strah me  :Mad: a ne znam zašto! Nemam nikakvih trudničkih simptoma, uopče nisam svijesna! 
Veliki pozdrav svima!!!![/QUOTE]


Ne brini i meni su se simptomi smanjili , stvarno tu i tamo me nešto žigne ali u pravilu  sam bez simptoma osim kaj mi se puno spava.... :Razz:

----------


## tally

> sve te kužim.. ali biti će to sve kod tebe super ne sumnjam
> 
> a glede strahova... sve te razumijem


 :Heart: 

Sneki, što će mi biti sutra na UZV?  :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

Jedno jaaaako kucajuće srce!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Jesen82

> Jedno jaaaako kucajuće srce!!!


Sneki kada ti je već krenulo... može onda i kod mene jedna jako lijepa beta? :Grin:  da ih više ne moram vaditi i da samo čekam prvi pregled?

----------


## tally

> tally :


Ja idem na prvi UZV sutra, i strah me  :Mad: a ne znam zašto! Nemam nikakvih trudničkih simptoma, uopče nisam svijesna! 
Veliki pozdrav svima!!!![/QUOTE]


Ne brini i meni su se simptomi smanjili , stvarno tu i tamo me nešto žigne ali u pravilu  sam bez simptoma osim kaj mi se puno spava.... :Razz: [/QUOTE]

I meni je isto tako! A kada si točno išla na prvi UZV? Meni je sutra točno 6 tjedana  (24dpt)
Za srčeko je rano, mislim!

*Hvala Snekiću*!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Tally, samo se ti nadaj , vidjeti ćeš!  :Zaljubljen: 
Jesenić moja, ti ni ne moraš više na ponovne bete  :Grin: , samo mirno čekaj UZ (možda sa 2  :Heart:  ?)  :Very Happy: 
Moderatorice će još pomisliti da gatam iz graška, ups, graha!  :Laughing:

----------


## ValaMala

Nije li naša *kiša* danas vadila betu?

----------


## Jesen82

> Tally, samo se ti nadaj , vidjeti ćeš! 
> Jesenić moja, ti ni ne moraš više na ponovne bete , samo mirno čekaj UZ (možda sa 2  ?) 
> Moderatorice će još pomisliti da gatam iz graška, ups, graha!


Snekica ljubim te :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

evo vraćam  :Kiss:

----------


## kiša

> Nije li naša *kiša* danas vadila betu?


nisam, nemam snage za još jednu 0.

----------


## ValaMala

Jutrost test, minus kao kuća. U ponedjeljak moram izvaditi betu, pa ću odmah vidjeti s dr. što dalje

----------


## Snekica

Kiša, kad ćeš (ako ćeš) vaditi? Nemoj se bedirati prije vremena  :Love:

----------


## kiša

> Jutrost test, minus kao kuća. U ponedjeljak moram izvaditi betu, pa ću odmah vidjeti s dr. što dalje


Draga, baš mi je žao  :Love: ,nadala sam se da ćeš bar ti ugledati plus, moramo biti strpljive, jednom ćemo i mi ugledati naše mrvice

----------


## kiša

a vjerojatno u poned., bediranje me djelomično i pustilo, jer već razmišljam o idućem postupku

----------


## Jesen82

kiša i vala... baš sam ljuta i tužna zbog vaših minusa :Mad:  :Sad: 

znam da ne moogu utješiti.. mene nitko nikada nije mogao... samo ću vam i jednoj i drugoj poželjeti da sljedeći put bude dobitni... od srca :Heart:  .... ljubim vas puno puno

----------


## Jesen82

ja čekam nalaz svoje bete.. i znam da sam dosadna sa svojim brigama...ali nadam se da je prekrasna i da više ne moram vaditi jer mi se ovaj tjedan čini kao godina čekanja....

senkica držim se, ali ide malo teže :Cool:

----------


## kinki

> Kinki, isprazni inbox!


 Jesaaam!!!

----------


## kinki

> ja čekam nalaz svoje bete.. i znam da sam dosadna sa svojim brigama...ali nadam se da je prekrasna i da više ne moram vaditi jer mi se ovaj tjedan čini kao godina čekanja....
> 
> senkica držim se, ali ide malo teže


 Sve će bit ok~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jesen82

> Sve će bit ok~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


mora biti kada si mi ti krenula slati vibrice... ajme prava si trudnjača :Laughing:

----------


## kiša

> kiša i vala... baš sam ljuta i tužna zbog vaših minusa
> 
> znam da ne moogu utješiti.. mene nitko nikada nije mogao... samo ću vam i jednoj i drugoj poželjeti da sljedeći put bude dobitni... od srca .... ljubim vas puno puno


hvala draga

i ne brini zbog bete bit će savršena i onda ćeš za par dana ugledati svoja 2-3 srčeka

----------


## kiša

kad jednog dana rodim curu, zvat će se _beta_

----------


## Jesen82

> kad jednog dana rodim curu, zvat će se _beta_


legendo :Cool:

----------


## pirica

Poštovana, 
„štoperice“  Ovitelle i Brevactid ne ulaze u 6  pokušaja liječenja koji terete sredstva Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno   osiguranje.
Za kontrolu u zdravstvenoj ustanovi potreban je pismeni zahtjev s konkretnim podacima.

S poštovanjem, 
Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno  osiguranje




cure evo ga, sad pišite zahtjeve s konkretnim podacima

----------


## delfin

Curke, beta je 12dpt bila 449, a danas 14dpt 946. Je li to ok?

----------


## mare41

delfin, i više nego ok :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Believes

Pozdrav svim djevojkama,nisam se odmah javila nakon rezultata bete jer nisam imala nista lijepo podijeliti s vama, ali bit ce.....mora, svim trudnicama cestitke od srca vi ste nam svima nada.... :,-(

----------


## Jesen82

cure moja 3 beta je danas 6913 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Hvala ti Bože :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Jesen i Delfin*  :Very Happy:  odlične bete!

----------


## anddu

[QUOTE=pirica;1838476]Poštovana, 
Za kontrolu u zdravstvenoj ustanovi potreban je pismeni zahtjev s konkretnim podacima./QUOTE]
Nije mi jasan ovaj dio???

----------


## kiša

_jesen i delfin_ bete su vam odlične, baš mi je drago cure, uživajte  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

_belives_ draga, baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## sign

> Curke, beta je 12dpt bila 449, a danas 14dpt 946. Je li to ok?


 :Klap: 




> cure moja 3 beta je danas 6913 Hvala ti Bože


 :Klap:

----------


## ivka13

Delfin i Jesen čestitam na betama! Sve se nadamo uskoro se pridružiti vašem klubu lijepih beta.

Believes, Kiša, ValaMala  :Love: 

Pirica, hvala na info s HZZO-a, već sam se preplašila da su mi zbog dva brevactida otišla dva postupka.

Ja danas brojim 4dpt3d i sretna sam što nemam grčeve u trbuhu kao zadnji put. Prošli put sam imala te grčeve 5 dana nakon transfera i nekako si mislim da je maternica ustvari na taj način odbacivala zametak.

----------


## linaxx

Jesen 82  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:    sad se stvarno moraš opustiti

----------


## pirica

[QUOTE=anddu;1838603]


> Poštovana, 
> Za kontrolu u zdravstvenoj ustanovi potreban je pismeni zahtjev s konkretnim podacima./QUOTE]
> Nije mi jasan ovaj dio???


treba napisat šta rade, tko radi i potpisat se imenom i prezimenom, poslat preporučeno s povratnicom na HZZO i ministarstvo

----------


## pirica

a može i uskok-u

----------


## tiki_a

jesen, delfin  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## ivanova

> cure moja 3 beta je danas 6913 Hvala ti Bože


beta ti je skoro ista ko moja 20 dnt. navijam ti za duplice!!!!

----------


## tlukaci5

delfin, jesen tanjam čestitam i uživajte u školskim trudnoćama,jer ste zaslužile! :Heart: 
kiša, vala znam kako vam je nažalost, ja se pripremam za novi postupak u 5.mj. i nadam se da ću i ja jednom u životu dočekati taj + ili pozitivnu betu.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## seka35

> Jutrost test, minus kao kuća. U ponedjeljak moram izvaditi betu, pa ću odmah vidjeti s dr. što dalje


nije jos gotovo dok god beta to ne potvrdi

----------


## Jesen82

> beta ti je skoro ista ko moja 20 dnt. navijam ti za duplice!!!!


isusek :Smile:  nisam ni razmišljala o blizancima :Grin:

----------


## Jesen82

> delfin, jesen tanjam čestitam i uživajte u školskim trudnoćama,jer ste zaslužile!
> kiša, vala znam kako vam je nažalost, ja se pripremam za novi postupak u 5.mj. i nadam se da ću i ja jednom u životu dočekati taj + ili pozitivnu betu..


hoćeš, moraš i onda ćeš kao i ja biti u nevjerici da je došao na tebe red :Wink:

----------


## delfin

> hoćeš, moraš i onda ćeš kao i ja biti u nevjerici da je došao na tebe red



Potpisujem Ja sam još uvijek u nevjerici.

----------


## Snekica

Jesen, i? Lijepo sam ti napisala da se ne brineš! :Very Happy: 
Delfin, beta je super pravilna! :Very Happy: 
Tužnice moje  :Love:

----------


## Jesen82

> Jesen, i? Lijepo sam ti napisala da se ne brineš!
> Delfin, beta je super pravilna!
> Tužnice moje


bome! :Naklon:

----------


## kiki30

jesen,delfin..super!!! :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## tally

*Jesen*, bravo curo! Ma mi smo to ionako znali!
*Delfin* najvece čestitke , jupiiiiiii!
*Belves*  :Love: 
*Kiša*, ova tvoja izjava me do suza nasmijala, sad kad si smislila ime, još samo treba pozitivan postupak i na konju smo!! a bit ce, brzo  :Smile: 
*Vala*, nemoj se deprimirati prije vremena, pusti te testove koji su nam donjeli toliko šokova i straha... Nestrpljivo čekamo ponedjeljak s puno nade i vjere!!! Vibram ti najjače što mogu!

Mi smo jučerna UZV vidjeli JEDNU gast.vrečicu i početnu akciju srca! Svima vam želim da se naježite, uskoro, dok buljite u monitor i osjećate se kao da se to vama ne događa! Ja još ne vjerujem! 
Poseban pozdrav *Snekici*  :Heart:  , ja više stvarno ne znam što bi joj rekla...

----------


## ValaMala

*tally*, kako predivno! Ne mogu ni zamisliti kakav je to osjećaj! Presretna sam zbog tebe i neka Bog blagoslovi tebe i tvoju bebicu da budete zdrave i vesele dok se ne ugledate konačno...  :Smile: 

Puno ti hvala na podršci!

----------


## ivka13

ValaMala šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta ugodno iznenadi u ponedjeljak!

----------


## Snekica

*Tally*!!! Drago mi je zbog tebe i tm! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   E sad ima da mi šalješ toliko te prašine da sva prašnjava budem! Mislim da su brojkice tvoje bete, u principu, govorile sve! Koliko već buljim u svaku pozitivnu betu, nije ni čudo da mi ona tablica sa betama ne treba!
Za tvoje malo kucavo  :Heart: !
Cure, sad smo mi na redu za pozitivne bete i kucava srca!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jesen82

> Mi smo jučerna UZV vidjeli JEDNU gast.vrečicu i početnu akciju srca! Svima vam želim da se naježite, uskoro, dok buljite u monitor i osjećate se kao da se to vama ne događa! Ja još ne vjerujem! 
> Poseban pozdrav *Snekici*  , ja više stvarno ne znam što bi joj rekla...


draga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kako super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ja idem sutra da me dr.L pogleda onda mislim dalje kod svoje gin.. držte mi fige :Smile: 

Vala, dobro ti Tally govori... stvarno nije gotovo doc beta ne kaže nula... iako sam jučer rekla da sam ljuta zbog tebe i Kiše i minusa na testu.. mislim da trebaš vaditi betu

Tally koliko si ti danas točno trudna?

----------


## Jesen82

> *Tally*!!! Drago mi je zbog tebe i tm!  E sad ima da mi šalješ toliko te prašine da sva prašnjava budem! Mislim da su brojkice tvoje bete, u principu, govorile sve! Koliko već buljim u svaku pozitivnu betu, nije ni čudo da mi ona tablica sa betama ne treba!
> Za tvoje malo kucavo !
> Cure, sad smo mi na redu za pozitivne bete i kucava srca!!!


nego što sneki! a već se dokazalo da si uvijek u pravu :Grin:

----------


## tally

> Cure, sad smo mi na redu za pozitivne bete i kucava srca!!!


Ma šaljem vam svima toliko prašine da ste prašnjave od glave do pete!
Jesen82,danas točo 6+1 (ali vrijedan)

----------


## sign

tally, super, čestitam!

ja sam danas bila u malo dužoj šetnji (nije predugo, ali najduže nakon transfera), pa me cijelo popodne opet steže i žvače kao da ću dobit. huh..  :Sad:

----------


## slatkica

hej curke da se i ja malo javim,danas mi je 9d nakon em 3 blastociste,cicke me ubijaju,cijelo vrijeme osijećaj da ću dobiti,a danas me posebno jako boli u preponi,ja bi naj rađe napravila test u pon., a tako betu vadim u srijedu

----------


## ValaMala

Trudnica moja slatka  :Smile:

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

[QUOTE=slatkica;1839724]hej curke da se i ja malo javim,danas mi je 9d nakon em 3 blastociste,cicke me ubijaju,cijelo vrijeme osijećaj da ću dobiti,a danas me posebno jako boli u preponi,ja bi naj rađe napravila test u pon., a tako betu vadim u srijedu[/QUOTE

ehej, a zasto vadis betu u srijedu, a ne utorak? zar nismo sve tri dobile u otpusnom kontrola sa betom nakon 12dana od transfera, a pogotovo jer su tebi vracene blastice... ili racunas dan transfera kao nulti dan?
ja mislim da cu ja u utorak to obaviti, ako dozivim utorak :Wink:

----------


## bugaboo

Dan transfera se racuna kao nulti dan.

----------


## slatkica

[QUOTE=ja.sam.xyz;1839746]


> hej curke da se i ja malo javim,danas mi je 9d nakon em 3 blastociste,cicke me ubijaju,cijelo vrijeme osijećaj da ću dobiti,a danas me posebno jako boli u preponi,ja bi naj rađe napravila test u pon., a tako betu vadim u srijedu[/QUOTE
> 
> ehej, a zasto vadis betu u srijedu, a ne utorak? zar nismo sve tri dobile u otpusnom kontrola sa betom nakon 12dana od transfera, a pogotovo jer su tebi vracene blastice... ili racunas dan transfera kao nulti dan?
> ja mislim da cu ja u utorak to obaviti, ako dozivim utorak


dan transfera je nulti dan,tako da ti je 12d u srijedu,ja ću se testirati sutra,ako je  nešto bit će i sutra,mada iskreno nemam neki osijećaj da je uspjelo

----------


## slatkica

> Trudnica moja slatka


hej ,znam da je test bio neg.,al ja ću mislit sutra na tebe i držat fige da je bio lažan,od sveg srca ti želim poz. betu

----------


## slatkica

*ja.sam.xyz * vadit ćeš betu u utorak,a što si se s njima dogovorila kada ćeš doći gore?

----------


## delfin

Samo da zavibram za *ValuMalu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a kad dođe red onda i za slatkicu, ja.sam.xyz i sve ostale cure!

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala, *delfin*, samo želim da dođe ta beta sutra, pa da to stavim iza sebe... Ne nadam se, doista, ni malo. Temperatura je pala, 2 testa u petak bila negativna, ne vidim kako bi bilo moguće da beta kaže išta drugo nego 0. Ali vi ste sve bile tako prekrasna podrška i zato vam puno hvala!

----------


## Leva

Meni je u srijedu 12.dnt i tada namjeravam raditi betu. 6. dnt sam imala uzasno jake bolove koji su trajali nekih 5 sati, 8.dnt su mi grudi prestale biti preosjetljive ali zato ja pucam po savovima. Nikada nije bilo teze i jednostavno imam osjecaj da nista ne stima i da je vrijeme da se pomirim sa cinjenicom da nismo uspjeli da ne bih u srijedu dozivjela kakav zanimljiv nervni slom. 
Jesen, Delfin i ostale cure hvala vam na fantasticnim vijestima i osmjehu koji ste mi uspjele izmamiti  :Love:

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

> *ja.sam.xyz * vadit ćeš betu u utorak,a što si se s njima dogovorila kada ćeš doći gore?


hmmm, pa sad kad ste me nesto naucile, morat cu izdrzati jos i taj utorak. onda cu u srijedu vaditi betu i s nalazom u cetvrtak gore, nisam s njima nista dogovorila, a ti? gdje ces vaditi betu? meni moja soc.gin. rekla da odem u petrovu? kakva je situacija u VG? ja ne znam jel mi gora opcija da odem privatno i dobijem nalaz mailom, pa da se onesvijestim na poslu ili da odem i osobno ju podignem...btw. od jucer imam osjecaj da sam u pmsu, sto fizicki sto psihicki...svima skupa sretno!!!

----------


## Jesen82

drage moje da se javim... danas sam 5+4 i bila sam prvom na ultrazvuku...vidi se 1 gestacijski mjehur sa urednom žumanjčanom vrećicom :Heart: ... jajnici povećani s cistama tako da do kontrole za tjedan dana odmaram da se to malo povuće...

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

> Meni je u srijedu 12.dnt i tada namjeravam raditi betu. 6. dnt sam imala uzasno jake bolove koji su trajali nekih 5 sati, 8.dnt su mi grudi prestale biti preosjetljive ali zato ja pucam po savovima. Nikada nije bilo teze i jednostavno imam osjecaj da nista ne stima i da je vrijeme da se pomirim sa cinjenicom da nismo uspjeli da ne bih u srijedu dozivjela kakav zanimljiv nervni slom. 
> Jesen, Delfin i ostale cure hvala vam na fantasticnim vijestima i osmjehu koji ste mi uspjele izmamiti


Leva, da te pozdravim i mozda malo utjesim da se i ja skoro isto osjecam...a vidim da nam se poklapaju i termini i meni je u srijedu 12dnt...i ja sam "pukla" 8dnt...tulila sam cijeli dan bez razloga...a danas imam osjecaj da se dole nesto dogadja...i kao sto i ti kazes grudi su mi danas manje osjetljive...s obzirom da je meni ovo prvi put da cekam betu...ne znam sta da mislim o svemu...mozda su to sve super simptomi :Wink:

----------


## Jesen82

cure čitam vam simptome menge... ja sam mislila da ću dobiti svaki čas... probadalo me i sprijeda i straga, ali mi je nadu davalo to što bi došli i prošli... ne bi bili stalni kao kada je dolazila menga... tako da dok ne dođe menga ili beta nula nemojte se predavati...

----------


## Jesen82

> Leva, da te pozdravim i mozda malo utjesim da se i ja skoro isto osjecam...a vidim da nam se poklapaju i termini i meni je u srijedu 12dnt...i ja sam "pukla" 8dnt...tulila sam cijeli dan bez razloga...a danas imam osjecaj da se dole nesto dogadja...i kao sto i ti kazes grudi su mi danas manje osjetljive...s obzirom da je meni ovo prvi put da cekam betu...ne znam sta da mislim o svemu...mozda su to sve super simptomi


ja sam 9dpt sjedila na poslu i toliko me sve boljelo da sam se jedva dovezla doma.. jedva...mislim da sam i taj dan tulila mužu da ja ne mogu tu bol neuspjeha trpiti... ridala sam doslovce... i ona se malo po malo sve smirilo... samo polako i hrabro :Wink:

----------


## linaxx

Tally : kako si izračunala koliko si trudna... Naime ja sad kad sam bila zadnji pu na prvom UZ dr je vidio samo 2 gestaciske vrecice ... Transfer je bio 12.02  a punkcija 09.02  te prvi UZ : 08.03.2010   . našla sam ja neku stranicu MPO  i ubacila podatke datuma punkcije i izračunao mi je da sam trudna : na dan 08.03.2010 točno 6 tjedana  .... 

Sad sam malo zabrinuta jel nije vidio još srčeka samo gest vrećice 2....   Idem sad na drugi UZ 17.03  valjda bi tad trebalo....    jojjjjjj   

Vala mala men je bio menus na testu dok mi je beta bila preko 212  ... Tako da samo beti vjeruj....   temp je varirala i padala ispod 37   i da znalo me je bolit kao da cu mengu dobit..... tako da su sve to kod mene bili dobitni znaci!!!!    :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jesen82:   počela sam se i ja sad brinuti a tebe sam ohrabrivala ..... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Jesen82

> Tally : kako si izračunala koliko si trudna... Naime ja sad kad sam bila zadnji pu na prvom UZ dr je vidio samo 2 gestaciske vrecice ... Transfer je bio 12.02  a punkcija 09.02  te prvi UZ : 08.03.2010   . našla sam ja neku stranicu MPO  i ubacila podatke datuma punkcije i izračunao mi je da sam trudna : na dan 08.03.2010 točno 6 tjedana  .... 
> 
> Sad sam malo zabrinuta jel nije vidio još srčeka samo gest vrećice 2....   Idem sad na drugi UZ 17.03  valjda bi tad trebalo....    jojjjjjj   
> 
> Vala mala men je bio menus na testu dok mi je beta bila preko 212  ... Tako da samo beti vjeruj....   temp je varirala i padala ispod 37   i da znalo me je bolit kao da cu mengu dobit..... tako da su sve to kod mene bili dobitni znaci!!!!    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Jesen82:   počela sam se i ja sad brinuti a tebe sam ohrabrivala .....


ma biti će srčeko!... ja mislim da bi ti trebala računat svoju trudnoću kao i svi doktori.. od prvog dana zadnje menge... meni je bila 2.2., ima cikluse 29 dana i ovulaciju na 15 dan a na taj dan je bila punkcija... transfer mi je bio 18dc.. tako da ja sam ja bila 2.3. ravno 4 tjedna.. tako sam ja danas trudna 5+4, tj. peti tjedan i to mi je i doc potvrdio

----------


## tally

*Jesen*, bravo draga za gest. Jupiiiiii! Baš čekam što ćeš javiti!
*Sign*, kada ceš ti na UZV?
*Slatkica* probaj se strpit do bete, takvi okovi stvarno nisu ptrebni! (to i meni svi govore kad sam u tvojoj situaciji )
*VALA MALA* samo da znaš, da cu i ja puknuti do sutra! Još malo, pa ćemo sve znati! Nemaš pojma koliko bi želila da ti se preokrene film sutra! Drži mi se!!!
*Linaxx*, na stranici "MPO" sam našla, ja se nadam da je ispravno! Od dana punkcije (oplodnje,ako nije bilo punkcije) +3 ili 5 ako su blastice (dana do transvera) +2 tjedna! 

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...-mpo&Itemid=77

PS. Otkucaji bi se do kraja 7. tjedna trebali vidjeti! Tako da se nemojte zabrinjavati i opterečavati dok to nije potrebno!

----------


## sweety

> drage moje da se javim... danas sam 5+4 i bila sam prvom na ultrazvuku...vidi se 1 gestacijski mjehur sa urednom žumanjčanom vrećicom... jajnici povećani s cistama tako da do kontrole za tjedan dana odmaram da se to malo povuće...


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Uh kako mi je drago!

----------


## Leva

Jedva cekam da se javite i kazete da srceki kucaju  :Zaljubljen: 
Evo vam linkic gdje na osnovu datuma punkcije ili ET mozete izracunati sedmice trudnoce http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ndar&Itemid=89
Hvala vam na podrsci, puno mi znaci... stvarno imam los dan..

----------


## ivanova

trudnoca se racuna od prvog dana zadnje menge,ne od punkcije ili transfera. tako barem meni svi doktori racunaju,i privatno i u petrovoj...

----------


## Aurora*

> trudnoca se racuna od prvog dana zadnje menge,ne od punkcije ili transfera. tako barem meni svi doktori racunaju,i privatno i u petrovoj...


A jeste se kada zapitali zasto ginekolozi trudnocu racunaju od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije? Tko shvati smisao toga shvatit ce i kakvo racunanje ima najvise smisla.

----------


## ValaMala

*Aurora* ima objašnjenje za to, baš sam nedavno pročitala u jednoj knjizi, prokopat ću pa prepisati malo kasnije! Pusa svima, divne ste

----------


## amyx

> A jeste se kada zapitali zasto ginekolozi trudnocu racunaju od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije? Tko shvati smisao toga shvatit ce i kakvo racunanje ima najvise smisla.


Ne znam zašto se računa od zadnje menge, pogotovo kod MPO kad se točno zna kad je bila oplodnja...ja sam transfer imala 3 tjedna nakon zadnje menge a po standardnoj računici bi to trebalo biti oko 2 tjedna, pa mi se tu gubi tih tjedan dana, što mi je dr na UZ potvrdio jer je plod kao tjedan dana manji nego po toj računici, a kad sam mu napomenula da je transfer bio kad je bio rekao je da je to ok

----------


## tally

Tako je Aurora! Računa se od prvog dana zadnje menge, jer ginić ne može točno odrediti kad je nastupila ovulacija (i oplodnja), a mi MPO cure znamo točan SAT kada je došlo do oplodnje! Tako da je ovo najtočniji izračun! Koje slatke mukice i problemčići...

----------


## ValaMala

Cure moje, evo po prvi put ikad na utirćima izgleda došla menga. Smeđe brljavljenje, toliko o tome... taman prije bete sutra, to je valjda da se doista ničemu ne ponadam... Ne mogu vam reći koliko jedva čekam sutra, samo da mogu ovaj postupak ostaviti iza sebe, malo otplakati i onda hrabro dalje...

----------


## ValaMala

Ali da vas malo i nasmijem, pogledajte kakvu bedastoču su mm i meni napravili na VV, mislim da će vas nasmijati (napisala sam veći tekst na VV podforumu, pa da tu ne pišem totalno off topic, no predobro je

----------


## Leva

Kada ljekari racunaju sedmicu trudnoce istina je da se uzima datum zadnje menge a samim tim oni smatraju da vam je ovulacija bila 14.dc a da je 15.dc datum oplodnje. Meni je punkcija napravljena 13.dc npr. nekim zenama je naprave 11. ili mozda 16. Pomirite se s tim da nismo obicne trudilice a isto tako nikada necemo biti klasicne trudnice...

----------


## slatkica

*ja.sam.xyz*ja sam sad zvala vinogradsku i pitala kad da dođem s nalazom,rekla je sestra da ne moram dolaziti ,nego samo telefonom javiti nalaz.

ali kako kod mene očito ništa nije jednostavno,zadnja 2 dana me užasno boli u desnoj preponi,neprekidno,nije mi se dalo ić na hitnu,sad mi dr.T veli da nema pojma što bi to moglo biti.pa ja sad idem vaditi betu,tako je rekao pa ću javit nalaz kad dobijem

----------


## tanjam

Kad smo već kod tjedana trudnoće dal je moj izračun točan: ZM 31.1./ PUNKCIJA 16.2./ ET 21.2. 5. dan vraćen. Po ovome bi bilo 6+2 od ZM/3+6 od punkcije/ 3+1 od ET ili po izračunu 16dp+5dt+ 2 tj.= 16+5=21=3tj.+2 tj.=5 tj. ????????????, a moja ginek. je izračunala da je 10.3. bilo 5+3. Help!!!!!!!!!

----------


## delfin

Moja beta 17dpt je 1396!

Curke, pitanje - kada mogu napraviti briseve? Je li prerano sada, a opet strepim jer sam dugo vodila borbu s ureaplasmom.
Danas sam se čula s dr. ali sam ga zaboravila pitati.

----------


## Snekica

Delfin  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!

----------


## Jesen82

> moja beta 17dpt je 1396!
> 
> Curke, pitanje - kada mogu napraviti briseve? Je li prerano sada, a opet strepim jer sam dugo vodila borbu s ureaplasmom.
> Danas sam se čula s dr. Ali sam ga zaboravila pitati.


bravo!!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Delfin*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  JUPI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## delfin

Hvala na potpori!

Zna li netko odgovor na moje pitanje vezano uz briseve?

----------


## Pinky

delfin, ja sam radila briseve u 10.tt, možda možeš i ranije, najbolje bi bilo da pitaš.
vala, baš mi je žao  :Sad:   :Sad: 

curke, kliknite u mom potpisu na ove dvije srećice i dobiti ćete link na potpomognutoj.info za računanje trudnoće.
SVI vam liječnici računaju od dana zadnje menstruacije. ja vodim trudnoću u mog mpo liječnika, zna se sat kad su moje bebe nastale, ali bome trudnoća mi se konta od zadnje menstruacije.

----------


## delfin

*Pinky*, hvala.

----------


## slatkica

moja beta je 0,mrvice nisu odlučile ostati

----------


## aslan

slatkica zao mi je... znam kako ti je ali neka te svaki poraz ojaca za novu pobjedu! Mrvice ce sljedeci put sigurno ostati, a moraju sad malo provjeriti teren pa da znaju da sljedeci put mogu ostati!  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*delfin*, preprepredivno!!!! Čestitam, draga naša trudnice!

moja teta-beta je 2, ali izgleda da od 3dc ako ne bude cisti idemo odmah u polu-stimulirani postupak, nadam se svim srcem, dobitni. 

*Slatkica*, tako mi je žao, tek sada sam vidjela!  :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

*Slatkica* moja, zajedno smo tužnice, drži mi se mila...  :Sad:

----------


## ivka13

> *Slatkica* moja, zajedno smo tužnice, drži mi se mila...


Slatkice i ValaMala, držite mi se cure, poslije kiše uvijek dolazi sunce! Veeeelika pusa objema!  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## tanjam

Cure, nemogu vam riječima opisati kako mi je žao i koliko sam tužna kad čitam ove neuspjehe, držim vam fige sretnice za drugi put. Budite hrabre, nema odustajanja, je teško al smognite snage i dalje u borbu jer to zaslužujete. Stalno vas pratim i stalno ste mi u mislima. Pusa svima. Pozdrav.

----------


## delfin

*ValaMala i Slatkica,* doći će vaš trenutak. Pusa!

----------


## seka35

valamala ,slatkice drzite se i naprijed u nove pobjede

----------


## kiki30

valamala ,slatkica... :Love:  :Love: 
delfin.. :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

> moja beta je 0,mrvice nisu odlučile ostati


jako mi je zao  :Sad:  zbog svega sto si prosla bilo bi bas lijepo da su ostale. budi hrabra i dalje!

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

> *delfin*, preprepredivno!!!! Čestitam, draga naša trudnice!
> 
> moja teta-beta je 2, ali izgleda da od 3dc ako ne bude cisti idemo odmah u polu-stimulirani postupak, nadam se svim srcem, dobitni. 
> 
> *Slatkica*, tako mi je žao, tek sada sam vidjela!



zao mi je, ali vidim da imas dobar plan koji ce te odmah okupirati! neka bude treca sreca!

----------


## venddy

*Vala i Slatkice* žao mi je, znam koliko sve želimo trocifrenu betu

----------


## tanjam

Evo cure da se i ja javim. Obavila prvi uzv. Dr. B zadovoljan s obzirom da je prirodni ciklus i samo 3 tj. od ET. Vidi se samo GV koja je dobre veličine, ali bez ŽV i EO. A sad se selim na kat iznad na odjel rizičnih trudnoća gdje će me dalje voditi i kontrolirati i gdje se trebam javiti za 2 tj. I dužna sam jednu ispravku - transfer mi nije radila Dr.T nego Dr. Ivančić (mislim da se tako preziva, ispričavam se ako sam krivo zapamtila prezime)

----------


## Jesen82

> Evo cure da se i ja javim. Obavila prvi uzv. Dr. B zadovoljan s obzirom da je prirodni ciklus i samo 3 tj. od ET. Vidi se samo GV koja je dobre veličine, ali bez ŽV i EO. A sad se selim na kat iznad na odjel rizičnih trudnoća gdje će me dalje voditi i kontrolirati i gdje se trebam javiti za 2 tj. I dužna sam jednu ispravku - transfer mi nije radila Dr.T nego Dr. Ivančić (mislim da se tako preziva, ispričavam se ako sam krivo zapamtila prezime)



draga sretno dalje i javljaj napredak! želim ti jedno predivno kuckavo srce i bezbrižnu trudnoću!

----------


## ValaMala

*tanjam*, puno sreće i čuvaj i mazi bušu. Bit će sve u  redu i uskoro  ćeš plakati od sreće kad čuješ srčeko

----------


## tanjam

Hvala vam cure na lijepim riječima podrške i željama. Pošto se još ništa ne vidi još i nisam svjesna da sam trudna nakon svega. Kad ću čut srčeko (a nadam se da hoću, da će ovaj put bebač ostat do kraja) mislim da će mi se mozak oduzeti od ostatka tijela, da če me tek onda lupit-pa to je stvarno.

----------


## tally

*Slatkica*, joooj. baš mi je žao... drži se i poslije pauze, samo hrabro!  :Love: 
*Tajam* želim ti da te sljedeći UZV i maleno srce obore s nogu!
*Delfin*, bravo, bravo!!!  :Very Happy: 
*Vala*, imaš pp!

----------


## Snekica

tanjam mislimo na tebe i očekujemo  :Heart:

----------


## venddy

> tanjam mislimo na tebe i očekujemo



X   :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

> X


tanja  :Klap:

----------


## alma_itd

Svim trudnicama cestitam od  :Heart:  
ValaMala :Love:  Vidim da si uporna a to je najvaznije.Doci ce i tvoje vrijeme :Very Happy:

----------


## seka35

alma ,sretno u novom postupku

----------


## alma_itd

> alma ,sretno u novom postupku


Hvala Seka,trebace mi puna vreca srece :Very Happy:  U ponedjeljak idem na kontrolu,vodim i MM kao pojacanje(u jezickom smislu),pripremila sam listu pitanja(o Diazepam-u,transferu sa UZ,prirodnom postupku,mojoj ''zavaljenoj'' maternici),pa vidjecemo sta ce mi odgovoriti.Trebao bi mi za vikend stici i caj sto si mi rekla da pijem,pa cu ukljuciti u svakodnevni ritual zajedno sa ananasom i cveklom :Laughing:  Prema mojim ''proracunima'' ocekujem transfer 31.03. ili 01.04 :Very Happy:

----------


## seka35

svakako ti zelim sve naj ,naj i da ovaj put bude uspjesan

----------


## ivka13

Bok, cure! Danas brojim 9dpt3d 6-staničnog zametka. I u ovom postupku nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma kao prošli put kad su bili svi simptomi dobivanja M (otečene i bolne cicke, pritisak i grčenje maternice i u križima - tako mi je i inače tjedan dana prije nego trebam dobit) pa ni tad nije bilo iznimke. Dobila sam M još pod utrićima.
E sad, od jučer navečer imam pritisak skroz nisko u trbuhu, kao neka bol, tipa kao da je mjehur pun, a ustvari ne moram na wc.
Znam da sve reagiramo različito, ali jel se kojoj od vas ovo događalo, šta bi to moglo značit???

----------


## andream

ivka, meni je točno tako bilo kad sam ostala trudna, nešto kao jako lagana tupa i jedva primjetna bol, mislila sam da je to duži početak M kao ono - trudnoća!
Vibram da nas za dva dana iznenadiš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivka13

> ivka, meni je točno tako bilo kad sam ostala trudna, nešto kao jako lagana tupa i jedva primjetna bol, mislila sam da je to duži početak M kao ono - trudnoća!
> Vibram da nas za dva dana iznenadiš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Nekad znam spavat na trbuhu, al jučer nisam mogla jer me jednostavno smetalo, pritiskalo. 

Uf, nadam se da će bit iznenađenja, ugodnog, naravno. Hvala!

----------


## seka35

> Bok, cure! Danas brojim 9dpt3d 6-staničnog zametka. I u ovom postupku nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma kao prošli put kad su bili svi simptomi dobivanja M (otečene i bolne cicke, pritisak i grčenje maternice i u križima - tako mi je i inače tjedan dana prije nego trebam dobit) pa ni tad nije bilo iznimke. Dobila sam M još pod utrićima.
> E sad, od jučer navečer imam pritisak skroz nisko u trbuhu, kao neka bol, tipa kao da je mjehur pun, a ustvari ne moram na wc.
> Znam da sve reagiramo različito, ali jel se kojoj od vas ovo događalo, šta bi to moglo značit???


ja nisam imala nikakvih simptoma  ,sem povisene tjelesne temperature i bila sam otpisal postupak ali nije tako bilo vidis potpis

----------


## Leva

Pridruzujem se Vali i Slatkici...
Ni mi nismo uspjeli! 1. ICSI sa dvije vracene blastociste je zavrsen  brtom koja iznosi 1  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Snekica

Leva, žao mi je!

----------


## venddy

leva :Love:

----------


## kiki30

leva :Love:  :Love:

----------


## delfin

Leva, samo hrabro naprijed!

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

moja beta na 14dnp tj.12dnt 56.8! malo je minimalna ali nadam se da ce krenuti rasti :Smile:  imate kakav savjet?

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

> Pridruzujem se Vali i Slatkici...
> Ni mi nismo uspjeli! 1. ICSI sa dvije vracene blastociste je zavrsen  brtom koja iznosi 1


Leva,  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

*xyz*, malo je mala, ali glavno da se pravilno dupla. Ipak ti je bio 12dpt, preksutra bi trebala brojka biti fino preko 120 (da si vadila 14dpt bila bi ponosna na lijepu brojkicu!) Čestitam!

----------


## tiki_a

Leva  :Love: 
xyz, ja bi takvu "malu" betu 12. dnt. ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:

----------


## seka35

> moja beta na 14dnp tj.12dnt 56.8! malo je minimalna ali nadam se da ce krenuti rasti imate kakav savjet?


bilo je takvih beta koje su narasle  i zavrsilo se super.
zato ces najbolje znati za dva dana.  kod mene je beta  14 dan bila 220 ,a cura koja je bila samnom na transferu isti dan 1200 ,a kod obadvije jedna beba.
kao sto vidis kolika razlika u betama ,zato je najvaznije da se u pocetku pravilno dupla

----------


## ValaMala

*leva*, znam kako ti je, draga, mogu samo reći da te razumijemo sve mi ovdje i želim ti da se uskoro oporaviš i nastaviš hrabro u boj za bebicu!

*xyz*, nadam se da će se beta lijepo duplati!!

----------


## delfin

*xyz*, da se beta podupla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

hvala svima...i ja se nadam :Smile:

----------


## venddy

> *xyz*, da se beta podupla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*X*

----------


## vedre

xyz bravo draga.kada opet vadiš betu??
leva žao mi je.drži se

----------


## AuroraBlu

*XYZ*, za 2 dana će ti bit savršena beta, vidjet ćeš  :Smile:  Jel to postupak iz Vinogradske?

----------


## mia74

> moja beta na 14dnp tj.12dnt 56.8! malo je minimalna ali nadam se da ce krenuti rasti imate kakav savjet?


Ne brini *xyz*...moja beta 13dnt je bila 89..i ja sam bila u šoku jer kao nije i drugim curama..troznamenkasta..
Bitno je da se podupla,a kao što bi moj omiljeni doktor rekao:nije to matematika,to je biologija!
Prema tome puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnje duplanje!!

----------


## Leva

Hvala vam cure od  :Heart: 
*xyz* navijam da se beta ispravno dupla  :Very Happy: 
Sutra moram na pregled. Doktor je pominjao nesto da bi on opet da radim ICSI iz prirodnog ciklusa kako bi provjerio kakve su mi js bez stimulacije. U ovom ciklusu sam dosta lose reagovala na stimulaciju. Bila sam na Decapeptylu, Fostimonu (prirodni fsh), Klomifenu i Gonal F. U pocetku su rasle samo 4 folikule na lijevom jajniku da bi se 8.dc jedva pokrenuo i desni. Rezultat pri punkciji je bio 10 folikula sa samo 3 js. Sta mislite da li su mi jednostavno jajnici losi ili mi naprosto nije odgovarala stimulacija?

----------


## ivka13

Slatkice, ValaMala, pridružujem vam se. ß je nula

----------


## seka35

xyz ,ima li kakvih vijesti sa novom betom?

----------


## eva133

Cure imam jedno glupavo pitanje. U srijedu sam imala et, a danas me uhvatilo kihanje.
Da li to kihanje može škoditi mojoj mrvici, ipak mi se grči cijeli stomak kad kihnem.

----------


## ValaMala

*ivka* :Love:

----------


## seka35

eva133,ne brini  i ja kad sam tako nakon transfera nesto glupo pitalA dr. on kaze ne moze to sad ispasti. IMALASAM I JA POVREMENO KIHANJE ,ALI NIJE TO NISTA UTJECALO KAO STO VIDIS

----------


## eva133

Hvala ti seko.
Vidim da je kod tebe sve ok, hvala Bogu. Drži se.

----------


## vedre

*ivka13* žao mi je.drži se draga

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

drage cure, hvala da mislite i na mene...sinoc krenulo crvenkasto/smeckasto brljavljene, koje na zalost traje jos uvijek...uz grceve...vec sam se skoro pomirila da je sve gotovo...u 7h bila na vadjenju bete...ona se nekim cudom pravilno dupla...140...dr. kaze mirovanje...i ponovno beta u pon...

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

ivka 13 :Sad:

----------


## Šiškica

Ja.sam .    Cestitam. 
Beta se lijepo dupla..  A ti strogo miruj i bude sve super

----------


## andreja

drage moje samo da vam svima pošaljem virtualni :Love: ,i želim svima dobitne postupke,a tužnicama želim reći neka ne posustaju i neka budu hrabre!!! :Yes:

----------


## venddy

ivka13 žao mi je zbog bete :Love: 

xyz samo miruj, puno vibrica da bude sve u redu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivka13

xyz Bravooo i samo miruj

Kao što sam negdje više napisala, poslije kiše dolazi sunce - svanut će i nama jednog dana
Idemo dalje na dogovor i dalje u postupke pa će jednom uspjeti. Probat se upisat na stimulirani, u međuvremenu isprobavat prirodnjake i pokušat pogodit pravu kombinaciju.

----------


## seka35

> Hvala ti seko.
> Vidim da je kod tebe sve ok, hvala Bogu. Drži se.


hvala bogu jest za sad sve ok  ,izuzev mucnina koje su sad postale intezivnije ,pa znaju trajati po citav dan.
 pored toga sto je za sada sve u redu uvijek sam pod dozom straha .
 u srijedu idem na svoj drugi ultrazvuk  ,gdje trebam donijeti krvnu grupu  i krvnu sliku i vec sam postala uzbudena. 
na prvom  ultrazvuku je dr. odmah vidio ozkucaj srca i sve je bilo ok.
sad sam ponovo u iscekivanju!

----------


## seka35

xyz, polako smirit ce se to sigurno za dan ,dva...

----------


## delfin

*xyz,* i kod mene se povremeno javlja brljavljenje a počelo je 7dpt i trajalo do 17dpt pa je stalo, onda se jučer opet pojavilo. Koristi utriće i nadaj se da će sve biti ok.

----------


## Pinky

seko, 2 uzv-a u manje od mjesec dana? 
meni je dr naglasio da se ne smije često ići, pogotovo u početku dok je uzv još vaginalni. postoji li neki razlog što niste čekali uobičajenih mjesec dana između uzv-a?

----------


## Jesen82

> drage cure, hvala da mislite i na mene...sinoc krenulo crvenkasto/smeckasto brljavljene, koje na zalost traje jos uvijek...uz grceve...vec sam se skoro pomirila da je sve gotovo...u 7h bila na vadjenju bete...ona se nekim cudom pravilno dupla...140...dr. kaze mirovanje...i ponovno beta u pon...


xyz to je kod tebe jedan fajter i samo nek se čvrsto drži i ne pušta... poljubac veliki i čuvaj se :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

> seko, 2 uzv-a u manje od mjesec dana? 
> meni je dr naglasio da se ne smije često ići, pogotovo u početku dok je uzv još vaginalni. postoji li neki razlog što niste čekali uobičajenih mjesec dana između uzv-a?


a evo ja idem na 2 ultrazvuka u tjedan dana... na prošlom mi se utvrdila gestacijska vrećica i žumanjčana, to je bilo sa 5+4 i doc me hoće opet na kontrolni ultrazvuk u nedjelju.. nadam se srcu jer će mi biti 6+4

frendica mi je imala 2 spontana, nije iz MPO voda i onda kod svojeg ide svaka 2 tjedna, a u 9-om je tjednu trudnoće

----------


## seka35

> seko, 2 uzv-a u manje od mjesec dana? 
> meni je dr naglasio da se ne smije često ići, pogotovo u početku dok je uzv još vaginalni. postoji li neki razlog što niste čekali uobičajenih mjesec dana između uzv-a?


tako mi j edr. rekao da dodem na slijedeci za 20 dana  da pogleda kako se razvija  beba ,da mu donesem krvnu sliku i krvnu grupu.
 nnema nikakvog razloga samo je tako dr. rekao.

----------


## delfin

> seko, 2 uzv-a u manje od mjesec dana? 
> meni je dr naglasio da se ne smije često ići, pogotovo u početku dok je uzv još vaginalni. postoji li neki razlog što niste čekali uobičajenih mjesec dana između uzv-a?



Radi ovog sam se opet zapitala da li je prerano u 6 tt raditi briseve? Meni će u ponedjeljak biti 6 tt, tada sam naručena na ultrazvuk a moja gin je rekla da ćemo tada napraviti i briseve. Bojim se ureaplasme koju sam dugo liječila. Cure, je li još koja radila briseve tako rano? Pinky, ti si radila sa 9 tt, je i tako?

----------


## Snekica

*xyz* čestitam na duplanju! Sretno i školski do kraja! Sad si potvrđena trudnica!

----------


## slatkica

:Love:

----------


## slatkica

> Pridruzujem se Vali i Slatkici...
> Ni mi nismo uspjeli! 1. ICSI sa dvije vracene blastociste je zavrsen  brtom koja iznosi 1


 :Love:

----------


## slatkica

> drage cure, hvala da mislite i na mene...sinoc krenulo crvenkasto/smeckasto brljavljene, koje na zalost traje jos uvijek...uz grceve...vec sam se skoro pomirila da je sve gotovo...u 7h bila na vadjenju bete...ona se nekim cudom pravilno dupla...140...dr. kaze mirovanje...i ponovno beta u pon...


hej ,baš mi je drago da ti je uspjelo,sad samo miruj i čuvaj mrvicu

----------


## slatkica

> Slatkice, ValaMala, pridružujem vam se. ß je nula


 :Love:

----------


## vedre

joj *xyz* baš mi je drago zbog tebe.samo ti lipo slušaj dr i samo laganini.miruj i sve će bit uredu.bravo :Smile:

----------


## tally

Pinky, nemoj nas strašiti! Hahaha! Ja sam naručena na 2. UZV isto nakon 2 tj. Na prvom smo vidjeli GV, žum.v. i početnu reakciju. U petak idemo vidjeti  :Heart:  Pa ja bi pukla više čekati  :Smile: 

*xyz* miruj, ali doslovno miruj! Nadam se da će što prije prestati brljavljenje i da će sve bit ok! Znam u kakvom si sada strahu, drži se!

----------


## Leva

*Ivka* zao mi je...
*xyz* bas mi je drago sto se beta dupla. Cure su sve rekle tebi preostaje da mirujes i uzivas  :Smile: 
Za sva mala srdasca koja kucaju  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

sori, nisam vidila pitanje - prokrvarila sam u 10.tt, briseve sam radila krajem 11. pa ponovo u 19.tt

----------


## Snekica

*Tally*, jel odmaraš ili dižeš utege? Moram paziti na tebe!  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

xyz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.drži se

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

drage cure, svima puno hvala na vibrama...tesko je biti pozitivan jer ovo ne prestaje nego se pojacava i sve vise podsjeca na M...mirujem, cekam ponedjeljak i potiho se nadam da ce se dogoditi cudo :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> drage cure, svima puno hvala na vibrama...tesko je biti pozitivan jer ovo ne prestaje nego se pojacava i sve vise podsjeca na M...mirujem, cekam ponedjeljak i potiho se nadam da ce se dogoditi cudo


Htjela bih te utješiti, ali sad si me tako rastužila da i mene treba tješiti... 
Draga *ja.sam.xyz* drži se, drži, a ja mislim na tebe i želim ti sreću, sreću i čudo, pravo pravcato čudo (vibrala bih, ali ne uspijevam na ovom kompu :Smile:

----------


## marisela

> drage cure, svima puno hvala na vibrama...tesko je biti pozitivan jer ovo ne prestaje nego se pojacava i sve vise podsjeca na M...mirujem, cekam ponedjeljak i potiho se nadam da ce se dogoditi cudo


Ja ti od srca šaljem ogromnu cifru ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ da mala mrvica ostane kod svoje mamice.

----------


## tikki

* ja.sam.xyz* čvrsto ti držim fige i šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvica izbori i ostane kod svoje mame! Sretno!

----------


## Snekica

*ja.sam.xyz* puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za malog borca*!
Tikki* sutra beta, ha? Kako se osjećaš?

----------


## alma_itd

xyz apsolutno znam kako se osjecas,kad nista nije u tvojim rukama,ucinila bi sve da ''spases'' situaciju a ti mozes samo mirovati i moliti dragog Boga da mrvica ostane.I ja sam bila u istoj situaciji ali se kod mene beta nije bas pravilno duplala pa je i to ja mislim bio razlog da se na kraju lose zavrsi.Nadam se da je to kod tebe neko ''drugo'' krvarenje i da ce se mrvica dobro i cvrsto ''zakaciti''.Saljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i navijam za sutra :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

*xyz*, jako navijam za tvoju mrvicu! Budi hrabra i pozitivna. Nadam se iz sveg srca ta ovo krvarenje nije ono čega se bojimo!

----------


## tikki

> *
> Tikki* sutra beta, ha? Kako se osjećaš?


Joj nemam ovaj put nikakvih simptoma. Čak me ni cice ne bole kao pred mengu. Ali možda je još rano. Iako mi je sutra 14 DPO ovaj puta mi je O bila par dana ranije pa možda zato još ništa ne osjećam. U glavnom, nisam baš preoptimistična... ali ako sada nije uspjelo krajem 4. krećemo na IVF u koji nekako polažem puno više nade.

*xyz* kako si danas? Nadam se da je krvarenje stalo i da će sve biti ok ~~~~~~

----------


## Jesen82

xyz držim fige draga da sve bude ok i da se bebo čvrsto drži :Love:  :Heart: 

svim hrabricama.. a to ste sve ovdje želim puno uspjeha i dobitne postupke!

----------


## Jesen82

da javim da smo danas na ultrazvuku vidjeli srčeko :Smile:  sve je ok osim mojih cisti koje rastu ali i to će biti ok s vremenom :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Jesen82  :Klap:  za  :Heart:  Odlično!

----------


## delfin

*Jesen,* super za srčeko! 
Ja sam sutra na ultrazvuku.

Svima za sve što vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

*Jesen*  :Very Happy:   za prekrasno  :Heart: 
*Tikki* možda je to baš ono pravo  :Klap: 
*Delfin* želim ti da sutra vidiš ono malo  :Heart:  koje svi tako željno očekujemo!

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

hvala svima da mislite na mene...stanje definitivno nije obecavajuce...od spektra boja trenutno smo na tamno smedje/crnoj varijanti, povremeno crvenkastoj i definitivno zabrinjavajucoj kolicini svega skup...prema iskustvu mojih ciklusa, sve mi se cini da se i uz utrogestane definitivno radi o velikom manjku progesterona...ako se sutra nekim cudom ukaze dobra beta nadam se da ce dr.imati neku ideju kako to poboljsati...svima  :Heart:  i zelim svako dobro!

----------


## cranky

> da javim da smo danas na ultrazvuku vidjeli srčeko sve je ok osim mojih cisti koje rastu ali i to će biti ok s vremenom


Jesenko evo da ti i ovdje poskočim od sreće  :Very Happy:  a za ciste ne brini, ja sam imala po dvije s obe strane i bile su dosta bolne, ali su do 20. tjedna otišle same, a to mi je i dr rekao da će tako bit.

*xyz* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kome još treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

evo prijavljujem transfer 18.03,sad čekat betu 31.03. i nadat se najboljem  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

*kiki30* ~~~~~~~~za finu brojčicu! Sretno!!!

----------


## Jesen82

cure hvala vam na lijepim željama!

xyz mislim na tebe i čekam dobre vijesti sutra :Heart: 

cranky... znam se budu povukle...do tad ću se dodatno pripaziti i sve ok :Wink:  bitno je da djetešce raste :Smile:

----------


## delfin

*Kiki,* za lijepu betu za dva tjedna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Snekica,* hvala ti za bodrenje!

----------


## ValaMala

Joj, puno lijepih vijesti, uzbudljivih isčekivanja, briga, tuge... ne znam kome bih što prije zaželjela, koga tješila, s kime se veselila... i zato vas sve grlim i s vama sam kroz sve ovo...

Ja sutra imam 2. folikulometriju, nadam se da moji folikulići napreduju i da neće puno njih zastati na putu. Neka ih samo bude dosta za punkciju da konačno dobijem više od 1 j.s. pa da biolog ima iz čega birati...

----------


## Jesen82

> Joj, puno lijepih vijesti, uzbudljivih isčekivanja, briga, tuge... ne znam kome bih što prije zaželjela, koga tješila, s kime se veselila... i zato vas sve grlim i s vama sam kroz sve ovo...
> 
> Ja sutra imam 2. folikulometriju, nadam se da moji folikulići napreduju i da neće puno njih zastati na putu. Neka ih samo bude dosta za punkciju da konačno dobijem više od 1 j.s. pa da biolog ima iz čega birati...


Vala sretno i biti će folikuli odlični!

----------


## venddy

i ja prijavljujem transfer 19.3., sada čekanje i nadanje do 2.4

----------


## kiki30

venddy,nadam se da ćemo skupa skakati od sreće  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

nadam se da cemo i mi skupa s vama skakati od srece
 xyz ,mislim n atebe i vjerujem da ce se sve zavrsiti onako kako ti zelis
javi nam se!

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

> nadam se da cemo i mi skupa s vama skakati od srece
>  xyz ,mislim n atebe i vjerujem da ce se sve zavrsiti onako kako ti zelis
> javi nam se!


706,4!!! jos uvijek ne vjerujem...bila sam 99.9% sigurna da je gotovo s obzirom na materijalne dokaze i njihovu kolicinu...a stanje na terenu je i dalje isto...ali eto sad je ocito da znam da nista ne znam...svima koje su prosle kroz ovo vise od jednom, svaka cast...a veterankama treba spomenike podici  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

xyz  draga samo neka tako nastavi rast beta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## seka35

xyz ,vidis da se i cuda desavaju ,beta ti je super i to je sad najvaznije ,a krvarenje ce se sigurno brzo smiriti
znam da je tesko biti opusten i nemoze se covjek posteno ni veseliti zbog tog krvarenja ,ali sve ce to proci.
 ja nisam imala nikakvo ni implatacijsko ni ovako ,pa sam bila nenormalno uzbudena cekajuc betu ,prvi ultrazvuk...

----------


## ValaMala

*xyz*, tako sam jako navijala za tebe i bebicu! Vidiš kako se ona jako primila za mamu! Puno sreće i dalje i da uskoro prestane to brljavljenje, ugledaš prekrasno srčeko i konačno se uspiješ opustiti i imati prekrasnu trudnoću! Ovo me sada tako razveselilo!

----------


## eva133

*seka35* ti nisi imala nikakvih simptoma do bete?
Meni je danas 5dpt, znam da je rano, ali nemam čak ni probadanja. Ništa.

----------


## delfin

*xyz*, bravo za lijepu betu!

----------


## kiki30

xyz,čestitam na lijepoj beti-da se tako i nastavi  :Very Happy:

----------


## marisela

xyz, draga bravo i sve čestitke od srca za tebe i tvoju prekrasnu betu.

----------


## alma_itd

xyz bravo,bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bitno je da se beta pravilno dupla a krvarenje ce vec stati.Samo se opusti i pokusaj sto vise mirovati.Mislim na tebe i saljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sign

cure, ja sam danas na UZV vidjela kako kuca jedno <3

svima vam to želim što prije!!!

----------


## ValaMala

*sign*, iskreno ne mogu si zamisliti kakav je osjećaj vidjeti pozitivnu betu, a kamoli to srčeko... nemam riječi. Blago tebi i neka ti je blagoslovljena ta mrvica!

----------


## marisela

> cure, ja sam danas na UZV vidjela kako kuca jedno <3
> 
> svima vam to želim što prije!!!


 Sve čestitke od srca za tebe i tvoje maleno srculence. Hvala na lijepim željama i ja se nadam da smo mi na redu da vidimo svoje bete i svoja malena srculenca.

----------


## bugaboo

xyz cestitam na lijepoj beti!

----------


## alma_itd

sign  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap: :

----------


## kiki30

> cure, ja sam danas na UZV vidjela kako kuca jedno <3
> 
> svima vam to želim što prije!!!


bravo za srčeko... :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## bugaboo

> cure, ja sam danas na UZV vidjela kako kuca jedno <3
> 
> svima vam to želim što prije!!!


Cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (zavidim ti)

----------


## Pinky

xyz čestitam!!!!
sign, i tebi čestitke na srcu!!!

----------


## sign

hvala svima!




> Cestitam (zavidim ti)


i ja sam zavidila duuuugo, zato vam i želim da ih ugledate što prije!  :Heart:

----------


## tlukaci5

:Smile: xyz čestitam,nek sve bude i dalje u redu!

----------


## ANGEL_26

xyz i sign  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Jesen82

> 706,4!!! jos uvijek ne vjerujem...bila sam 99.9% sigurna da je gotovo s obzirom na materijalne dokaze i njihovu kolicinu...a stanje na terenu je i dalje isto...ali eto sad je ocito da znam da nista ne znam...svima koje su prosle kroz ovo vise od jednom, svaka cast...a veterankama treba spomenike podici


imala sam feeling da je sve dobro kod tebe draga :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

> cure, ja sam danas na UZV vidjela kako kuca jedno <3
> 
> svima vam to želim što prije!!!




draga da ti i ovdje čestitam :Heart:

----------


## venddy

sign čestitke na :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*xyz*, predivna vijest! U svakom slučaju, s tvojim simptomima, moraš biti u horizontali i pojačati utrogestane (zovi svog doktora pa se s njim posavjetuj)

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

> *xyz*, predivna vijest! U svakom slučaju, s tvojim simptomima, moraš biti u horizontali i pojačati utrogestane (zovi svog doktora pa se s njim posavjetuj)


hvala svima...tesko je biti pozitivan (iako brojka izmamljuje osmijeh) jer ovo ne prestaje...dr.pojacao utrogestane 4x2...ja sam u horizontali...i cekam srijedu...svima  :Heart:

----------


## kiki30

xyz,mislimo na tebe i znamo da će sve bit super..drži se  :Love:

----------


## delfin

Cure, danas sam točno 6 tjedana. Bila sam na ultrazvuku. Vide se dva gestacijske vrećice s žumanjčanim mjehurom ali se još ne čuje srce. Dr mi objašnjava da je još rano za srce i naručuje me za tjedan dana. Dolazim kući i imam što za vidjeti. Prokrvarila sam obilno. O strahu i suzama neću ni govoriti. Zovem svoju dr i govorim joj da sam prokrvarila, ona kaže da je to možda onaj treći plod koji se nije ulovio, da pijem utrogestane i mirujem. Van sebe sam. Ne znam šta da radim. Bojim se.

----------


## amyx

Za srce ti je stvarno malo rano, možda bi se već sutra ili prekosutra čulo. Ja sam išla na 7+1 pa su bili slabi otkucaji, a na 8 več kuca ko veliko...
Što se tiće krvarenja, frendica je jaaaaako krvarila, a sada ju gnjave dva zločesta trogodišnjaka...samo miruj, vidjet ćeš da će bit ok

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

> Cure, danas sam točno 6 tjedana. Bila sam na ultrazvuku. Vide se dva gestacijske vrećice s žumanjčanim mjehurom ali se još ne čuje srce. Dr mi objašnjava da je još rano za srce i naručuje me za tjedan dana. Dolazim kući i imam što za vidjeti. Prokrvarila sam obilno. O strahu i suzama neću ni govoriti. Zovem svoju dr i govorim joj da sam prokrvarila, ona kaže da je to možda onaj treći plod koji se nije ulovio, da pijem utrogestane i mirujem. Van sebe sam. Ne znam šta da radim. Bojim se.


 :Heart: poslala sam ti pp

----------


## mare41

delfin i xyz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba, bit će sve ok

----------


## ivanova

> Cure, danas sam točno 6 tjedana. Bila sam na ultrazvuku. Vide se dva gestacijske vrećice s žumanjčanim mjehurom ali se još ne čuje srce. Dr mi objašnjava da je još rano za srce i naručuje me za tjedan dana. Dolazim kući i imam što za vidjeti. Prokrvarila sam obilno. O strahu i suzama neću ni govoriti. Zovem svoju dr i govorim joj da sam prokrvarila, ona kaže da je to možda onaj treći plod koji se nije ulovio, da pijem utrogestane i mirujem. Van sebe sam. Ne znam šta da radim. Bojim se.


i ja sam ti bila prokrvarila u 9 tt al sve je bilo ok.
jel bas cista krv?

----------


## delfin

Evo curke da se javim na brzinu. Krvi je bilo puna tako da sam na kraju završila na hitnoj. Sve je u redu za sada iako i dalje krvarim. Moram strogo mirovati i nadati se da će sve biti ok. I dalje se vide dvije gestacijske vrećice. 
Hvala vam na podršci!

Svima nama, za sve što nam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

delfin samo strog miruj, želim ti da ti krvarenje čim prije prestana i da na slijedećem pregledu ugledaš dva snažna otkucaja :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## eva133

*Cure imam pitanje!*
Frendica je danas imala transfer. I odmah poslije počela su ju jako boliti leđa.
Vrlo je zabrinuta. Jel imala koja sličan problem?

----------


## ANGEL_26

Draga neka se ne optereciva sa simptomima. To moze bit od utrogestana. Imat ce ih još 100. Neka se opusti i uživa, kupi novine križaljke, dobri filmovi.... :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> 706,4!!! jos uvijek ne vjerujem...bila sam 99.9% sigurna da je gotovo s obzirom na materijalne dokaze i njihovu kolicinu...a stanje na terenu je i dalje isto...ali eto sad je ocito da znam da nista ne znam...svima koje su prosle kroz ovo vise od jednom, svaka cast...a veterankama treba spomenike podici


Prekrasna vijest! Čestitam, čestitam, čestitam!!! 
Uvijek postoji nada, a ti sada lijepo miruj i misli pozitivno :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

xyz i sign  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

delfin, bit će sve u redu, mora biti

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Delfin*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bilo je puno takvih jakih krvarenja i sve je bilo ok. To ti je hematom, a tu ti nema drugog nego strogo mirovati (ležanje i odlazak na wc) Javi se forumašici Kinki - ona će ti imati isto savjet, njoj je hematom otišao u roku 3 dana (a bio je velik) s nekim homeopatskim tableticama.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> *Cure imam pitanje!*
> Frendica je danas imala transfer. I odmah poslije počela su ju jako boliti leđa.
> Vrlo je zabrinuta. Jel imala koja sličan problem?


jel imala na VV-u, ako je onda smo bile skupa

----------


## linalena

Svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1, da bete procvjetaju , krvarenja prestanu i <3 prokucaju, (puno njih)

----------


## Legolas

Pozdrav cure!
Znam da sam muško i da nije isto kada čekaš trenutak u kojem ćeš saznati da li nosiš u sebi život, ali znam da ćete me razumjeti...
Pomalo se bojim i misliti da ne bi nešto išlo krivo, ali sam isto tako sve više uzbuđen jer dolazi 14dnt (naučio sam se izražavati  :Smile:  ) u petak kada bi moja draga trebala vaditi betu.
Eto..., htio sam to podijeliti sa vama...

Čestitam svim curama na velikim betama!  :Smile:

----------


## tanjam

Pozdrav Legolas, lijepo je čut i drugu stranu para koja se inače zanemaruje jer se sve dogovara i razgovara sa ženama pa se muški neki put osječaju izostavljeni od svega toga. Imate iste brige i razloge za brigu, isti strah i nadanja. Eto kad sam ja napravila pi-pi test bilo je 5 sati ujutro. Pokažem ja to MM a on kaže dobro i okrene se na drugu stranu i nastavio spavati. To isto jutro negdje oko 6 on se sprema na posao i onak izbezumljen dođe do mene i pita "Kaj su to bile 2 crtice, kaj je to pozitivno?" I na moj odgovor DA njemu zasuze oči. Eto reakcije  su na kraju iste, pa očekivanje bete i sve tako dalje. Želim vam da beta bude lijepa troznamenkasta brojka. Sretno.

----------


## smj

Djevojke, jucer sam imala ET i pet sati kasnije sam imala staklasti iscjedak s dvije crvene kapilarice.  Nije valjda da je sve odmah iscurilo?
ako netko nesto zna o tomu, molim da mi odgovori.

----------


## venddy

tanja vidim da si ti imala zadnji dobitni ciklus nestimuliran. Da li si pri čekanju bete imala kakve simptome? Znam da je sve individualno ali danas mi je 5dnt i sinoć sam imala jake grčeve, kao da ću isti tren dobit M. jutros su mi i grudi, ne baš bolne ali kao malo natečene. Sve se bojim da su ovo PMS simptomi.

----------


## ValaMala

*Legolas*, ponekad upravo zato što smo mi te koje primamo sve te lijekove, injekcije, pa prolazimo punkciju, transfer, sve na svojem tijelu, zaboravljamo kako je drugoj strani koja gleda svoju voljenu osobu koja prolazi sve to. Nakon zadnje bete, mm je bio tako tužan i kasnije je rekao da i njemu treba vrijeme da odžaluje... mislim da je najbitnije sve to doista prolaziti kao par, roditelji tog tako jako željenog djeteta. 

I da, razlika je u tome što će se dijete fizički nalaziti u meni, no mm i ja  uvijek pričamo: "Kad budemo trudni...." i tako to... To dijete će biti dio mene kao i dio njega i zato je njegova sreća ili tuga jednaka mojoj i jednako vrijedna. 

Baš lijepo što si se javio i puno puno sreće želim tebi i tž! Hoće li ona raditi kućni test prije bete?

----------


## eva133

> tanja vidim da si ti imala zadnji dobitni ciklus nestimuliran. Da li si pri čekanju bete imala kakve simptome? Znam da je sve individualno ali danas mi je 5dnt i sinoć sam imala jake grčeve, kao da ću isti tren dobit M. jutros su mi i grudi, ne baš bolne ali kao malo natečene. Sve se bojim da su ovo PMS simptomi.


Meni je danas 8dnt. Prije 2 dana sam imala lagane grčeve, a sinoć osjećaj kao pred mengu. Jedino što me grudi ne bole, a pred mengu su mi i tjedan dana natečene i bolne. 
Ne znam šta bih ti rekla, u istom smo sosu.

----------


## venddy

da, možemo samo čekat i nadat se najboljem

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venddy, Eva*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a znate i same kako je sa simptomima - sve opcije su moguće, ali vibramo za najbolju!

*Delfin*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nadam se da je sve ok!!!

----------


## mare41

Legolas, sretno (imamo još dečkiju na forumu, nisi jedini :Smile: .
smj, to je samo malo od transfera-kako kateter prolazi pa možda na putu nešto blago zapne, al nema veze sa smještajem embrija.
Cure, jel ko zna kako su nam delfin i xyz?

----------


## eva133

*kiki30* kako si? 
Jel ima promjena?

----------


## Snekica

*Legolas*, super da ima i muževa koji se ne "boje" razgovatrati o "ženskim stvarima", jako pohvalno! MM ne čita forume ni išta o tome, hm, kaže da se potpuno oslanja na mene i na ono šta ja mislim ili kažem! Isto znam da mu je sve teže kroz to prolaziti bez obzira šta se ni ne bocka, ni ide na ultrazvuke, ni punkcije ni transfere. A nakon neg bete potone za nekih par godina. Svaki muž reagira drugačije ali opet se sve svede na isto!  Zato znam da je tvojoj ženi, kao i svakoj na ovom forumu, najveća želja svom dragom mužiću pročitati pozitivan nalaz bete! Sretno vam sutra od  :Heart:  !

----------


## ježić

> Pozdrav cure!
> Znam da sam muško i da nije isto kada čekaš trenutak u kojem ćeš saznati da li nosiš u sebi život, ali znam da ćete me razumjeti...
> Pomalo se bojim i misliti da ne bi nešto išlo krivo, ali sam isto tako sve više uzbuđen jer dolazi 14dnt (naučio sam se izražavati  ) u petak kada bi moja draga trebala vaditi betu.
> Eto..., htio sam to podijeliti sa vama...
> 
> 
> Čestitam svim curama na velikim betama!


Ja nisam ni blizu nikakvog transfera, ali me evo jako obradovao tvoje post pa sam se morala javiti. Istina je da se u cijeloj ovoj priči mnoge stvari puno više direktno rješavaju preko žena, ali to nikako ne znači da druga strana treba biti zanemarena. Baš naprotiv, svi u to ulazimo zajedno, pa je onda i normalno da dijelimo iste brige, strahove, tuge i radosti!

Želim vam svim srcem veliku betu u petak!

----------


## Legolas

> I da, razlika je u tome što će se dijete fizički nalaziti u meni, no mm i ja  uvijek pričamo: "Kad budemo trudni...." i tako to... To dijete će biti dio mene kao i dio njega i zato je njegova sreća ili tuga jednaka mojoj i jednako vrijedna.


Da, da, baš to, baš tako se osjećam...




> *Legolas*, super da ima i muževa koji se ne "boje" razgovatrati o "ženskim stvarima", jako pohvalno! MM ne čita forume ni išta o tome, hm, kaže da se potpuno oslanja na mene i na ono šta ja mislim ili kažem! Isto znam da mu je sve teže kroz to prolaziti bez obzira šta se ni ne bocka, ni ide na ultrazvuke, ni punkcije ni transfere. A nakon neg bete potone za nekih par godina. Svaki muž reagira drugačije ali opet se sve svede na isto!  Zato znam da je tvojoj ženi, kao i svakoj na ovom forumu, najveća želja svom dragom mužiću pročitati pozitivan nalaz bete! Sretno vam sutra od  !


Ja sam nekako tip od foruma (ne samo onih muških) sve me zanima... Ali nije samo to... Vi ste tako puni pozitivne energije i želim je podijeliti sa vama (ne želim je krasti)... Zadržite to u životu.
I hvala vam!  :Smile:

----------


## tanjam

> tanja vidim da si ti imala zadnji dobitni ciklus nestimuliran. Da li si pri čekanju bete imala kakve simptome? Znam da je sve individualno ali danas mi je 5dnt i sinoć sam imala jake grčeve, kao da ću isti tren dobit M. jutros su mi i grudi, ne baš bolne ali kao malo natečene. Sve se bojim da su ovo PMS simptomi.


- tu i tamo par oštrih/tupih probadanja. Spavam super i već par noći sanjam snove od kojih se smijem (vidio mm). Mala promjena raspoloženja. Zujanje u ušima ponekad. Temperatura popodne 37-37,1. ali samo par dana. Ujutro kad bi se i trebala mjeriti 36-36,5. Valunzi po noći. Prištići po licu kao kod pms-a. U prva 3dpt titranje desnog dijela trbuha uzdužno (od grudi do kuka; embrij je usađen na desnoj strani). Par puta mi je i taj dio i utrnuo. Ova dva zadnja simptoma više ne osječam. Nadutost kroz cijeli dan, a pogotovo navečer. Osječaj težine u donjem dijelu trbuha. Bolne i napete grudi i bradavice. Stalni osječaj ko da me na desnoj strani nešto tiska/smeta i kao da mi je desna strana trbuha veća od lijeve. 2. i 3. dan vrtoglavica-dođe iznenada i dok sjedim i dok ležim, zamanta mi se

Ne se bedirati unaprijed samo čekati betu. Znam da je to teško i neizvjesno al samo hrabro i strpljivo. Sretno.

----------


## Snekica

> Ja sam nekako tip od foruma (ne samo onih muških) sve me zanima... Ali nije samo to... Vi ste tako puni pozitivne energije i želim je podijeliti sa vama (ne želim je krasti)... Zadržite to u životu.
> I hvala vam!


Pazi se ako nam to ukradeš!  :Laughing: 
Šta god te zanima, slobodno pitaj, piši i svu energiju ionako ovdje djelimo međusobno jer smo svi u istom "sosu". Pa makar i virtualno! Još jednomsretno i javi se sutra s rezultatima! Mislim da si primjetio kako se mi time hranimo!  :Laughing: 
 :Bye:  TŽ!

----------


## eva133

*tanjam* hvala ti puno.

----------


## seka35

> Djevojke, jucer sam imala ET i pet sati kasnije sam imala staklasti iscjedak s dvije crvene kapilarice.  Nije valjda da je sve odmah iscurilo?
> ako netko nesto zna o tomu, molim da mi odgovori.


smj, kakvi iscurilo ,ne moze to tako lako iscuriti

----------


## ivana1981

Pozdrav svima!

Muz i ja smo odradili prvi IVF ovaj mjesec, prva beta mi je bila 104, a druga dva dana poslije 144! Dr. kaze da treba ponoviti u ponedjeljak pa cemo vidjeti i da ne treba biti tuzan!

Kakva su vasa iskustva sa slabijim rastom druge bete?

Unaprijed hvala na odgovorima!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ivana1981* moje je iskustvo loše, prva beta je bila 50, a druga 74 i bila je biokemijska. Nažalost nisu dobre prognoze za bete koje se duplaju pravilno  :Sad:  Nadam se da ćete vas dvoje biti iznimka. Vibram ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

> *tanjam* hvala ti puno.


također

----------


## ivana1981

> *ivana1981* moje je iskustvo loše, prva beta je bila 50, a druga 74 i bila je biokemijska. Nažalost nisu dobre prognoze za bete koje se duplaju pravilno  Nadam se da ćete vas dvoje biti iznimka. Vibram ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ma hvala puno, dr. kaze "bitno je da raste", cekamo pon. za novi nalaz!

----------


## kiki30

> *kiki30* kako si? 
> Jel ima promjena?


evo danas 6 dana od fet-a,neznam nikakvi simptomi,mada me maloprije počeo nekako bolit,ko pred stvari i to je to.a ti?jel si uočila koji znakić :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> evo danas 6 dana od fet-a,neznam nikakvi simptomi,mada me maloprije počeo nekako bolit,ko pred stvari i to je to.a ti?jel si uočila koji znakić


Mene danas isto boli kao da ću dobiti. Počele su me i grudi lagano boliti.
Baš pravo pms stanje :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

ne mora značit  :Smile:  pričekat ćemo još malo-moramo bit optimistične  :Smile:   znaš da smo se dogovorile da ćemo zajedno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

> ne mora značit  pričekat ćemo još malo-moramo bit optimistične   znaš da smo se dogovorile da ćemo zajedno


Bila sam optimistična do danas, a nekako mi miriši na pms.

----------


## venddy

eva molim te ostani optimistična do kraja. Nema crnjaka, i ja imam PMS simptome, imala sam ih i prošli put, pa sam bila trudna. Draga ne daj se, do 1.4. , u mom slučaju 2.4. smo trudne. Ako se mene bude pitalo i nakon toga

----------


## kiki30

vendy,slažem se s tobom  :Smile:  samo pozitiva!!

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

pms simptomi su dobri simptomi...ono sto je meni bio dodatni znak je povisena temp 37.3.
ja sam i dalje isto...beta se fino dupla, jucer na 19dnt 1547...ali ja i dalje krvarim i to dosta...mislim da sam ja od onih specijalaca koji imaju i menstruaciju i trudnocu...nadam se da ce ovo drugo potrajati, a ovo prvo prestati...jer vec sam lagano izvan sebe...svima puno srece zelim!

----------


## kiki30

xyz,kad ti je bila povišena temp. ujutro ili popodne? ma glavno da se beta dupla,moja prijat. je imala stvari do 5 mjeseca,prvi mjesec jako a poslije sve slabije i slabije...

----------


## pirica

> pms simptomi su dobri simptomi...ono sto je meni bio dodatni znak je povisena temp 37.3.
> ja sam i dalje isto...beta se fino dupla, jucer na 19dnt 1547...ali ja i dalje krvarim i to dosta...mislim da sam ja od onih specijalaca koji imaju i menstruaciju i trudnocu...nadam se da ce ovo drugo potrajati, a ovo prvo prestati...jer vec sam lagano izvan sebe...svima puno srece zelim!


prije će bit da je hematom, drži se znam kako je, ja sam krvarila do 20tjT :Love:

----------


## eva133

> eva molim te ostani optimistična do kraja. Nema crnjaka, i ja imam PMS simptome, imala sam ih i prošli put, pa sam bila trudna. Draga ne daj se, do 1.4. , u mom slučaju 2.4. smo trudne. Ako se mene bude pitalo i nakon toga



Joj riječi ti se pozlatile. Mene ti to na mahove uhvati crnjak, a onda opet euforija. 
Ti znači vadiš betu 2.4.
Bit će super, Kiki prva, pa ja, onda ti skačemo od sreće.

----------


## eva133

*xyz* mene isto zanima kada ti je t bila povišena.
Meni je ujutro već danima 36.9.

----------


## venddy

moja je bila i sinoć i jutros 36,9. Do sinoć nisam ni mjerila pa nemam s čim usporedit

----------


## eva133

> moja je bila i sinoć i jutros 36,9. Do sinoć nisam ni mjerila pa nemam s čim usporedit


Mjeri ujutro. To ti je bolji pokazatelj. Meni je popodne uvijek viša.

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

temperaturu sam skuzila cca 10dnt...i imala sam ju konstantno od jutra (37.2-37.3)...imam ju jos uvijek cca 37.2

----------


## ValaMala

Bazalna temperatura se mjeri uvijek ujutro, prije bilo kakvog dizanja, uvijek u isto vrijeme i nakon barem 4 sata spavanja, ovo tijekom dana nije pouzdan znak...

----------


## alma_itd

Cure vidim da mjerite bazalnu temperaturu a ja je do sad nikad nisam mjerila,pa eto da pokusam u ovom novom fet-u.Koje vrijednosti trebaju biti i koja je ''dobra'' temperatura :Klap:  ?

----------


## bugaboo

Ako je malo povisena tj. oko 37 ili veca to je dobar znak :Wink: 

Ja sam kod 3 prethodna transfera bila uzasno opterecena i mjerila je 5 puta dnevno, cim bi pala ja bih se zbedirala. U ovom postupku bacam toplomjer kroz prozor :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## venddy

bugaboo podržavam te, neću je ni ja više mjerit, ova dva puta je bilo dovoljno, ne želilm se zbog nje unaprijed komirat

----------


## taca70

Curke, zasto pod utricima mjerite temperaturu?

----------


## maza975

vračene 2 blasticiste, sada na mirovanju

----------


## bugaboo

> Curke, zasto pod utricima mjerite temperaturu?


Upravo tako, bas smo blesave! Neizvjesnost cekanja bete ubija vise od bilo cega i onda radimo bilo sta da nam pokaze jel uspjelo ili nije, a dok smo na utricima ionako je temperatura povisena.

----------


## bugaboo

> vračene 2 blasticiste, sada na mirovanju


Neka se lijepo prikace za mamicu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiki30

> Curke, zasto pod utricima mjerite temperaturu?


tražimo znakić  :Smile:  a neznam ja pod utrićima nisam ni imala neku tepm. 36,7 a sad bez utrića isto toliko možda dođe do 36,9

----------


## kiki30

maza ~~~~~~~~za tvoje mrvice

----------


## Aurora*

> Curke, zasto pod utricima mjerite temperaturu?


Ja i pod utricima mjerim temperaturu, zato sto meni utrici na temperaturu uopce ne utjecu (a to ne bih znala da je i pod utricima nisam mjerila, jel'  :Smile: ). 

A zasto uopce mjerim temperaturu? Pa zato sto mi se ona pokazala kao najbolji od svih simptoma.

----------


## smj

Draga Mare41 i Seka35, hvala na odgovoru, ono staklasto je izgledalo kao ovulacijska prozirna sluz i drugacije od utric iscjedka, premrla sam od straha da sam sve izgubila. Jel' se stvarno mora lezati nakon ET tri dana, nekako sam stalno za racunalom ili u fotelji pred televizijom?
Seka 35 jesu li kod tebe bile blastice.  Vibram za tvoje bebe.
Pozdrav smj

----------


## Pinky

ne, prđenje je najbolji simptom!  :Laughing: 

ajme pirice, kad se sjetim tvog krvarenja, muka me ponovo uhvati. fala bogu da je to prošlo super, a avatar je presladak!

----------


## pirica

uh *Pinky* i mene muka uhvati kad se sjetim, ja sam cijelu T provjeravala wc papir  :Laughing: do zadnjeg dana, mislim sad mi smješno ali onda nije bilo

----------


## amyx

A jel vam moram reć da sam dan nakon pozitivne bete kupila bijeli wc papir, a do sad sam uvijek imala onaj rozi ili marelica Zewa ... ali sad BIJELI  :Razz:

----------


## amyx

> ne, prđenje je najbolji simptom!


istina ... kaže mi muž da je uvijek imao viziju o trudnicama kako su slatke i drage, a ja mu sad srušila vizije...prde, podriguju, povračaju  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
sav je jadan u 100 čuda

----------


## taca70

> A zasto uopce mjerim temperaturu? Pa zato sto mi se ona pokazala kao najbolji od svih simptoma.


Ne znam sta reci osim da me samo cekanje i sva neizvjesnost vec dovoljno ubijaju, temperatura bi me dokrajcila. U stvari, prosla sam tu fazu i odustala.

----------


## kiki30

amyx,joj baš si me nasmijala  :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

smj, neka ti trudnice odgovore da li se mora ležati, ja znam da su neke trudnice prohodale prve dane nakon transfera, najbolje je umjereno mirovati-onako kako ti najbolje odgovara, naravno ne raditi ništa teže fizički.

----------


## tanjam

Netreba 3 dana ležati. Najbolje slušaj svoje tijelo. A i sami dr kažu da nije dobro samo ležati (barem mi je tako rekao moj bivši dr. sa VV). Prvi dan kad dođeš s transfera mirovati al ne strogo se zakucati za krevet. Do wc-a, do kuhinje, do balkona. Daljnje dane laganini-ne dizati teško, ne se puno sagibati, ne usisavati-znači ne napor koji zahtjeva upotrebu trbušnih mišića. Ja sam tako prvih 3-4 dana. Poslije sam se malo više kretala al kad sam osjetila da me zatežu križa i u donjem dijelu trbuha sam legla i odmarala.

----------


## seka35

> ne, prđenje je najbolji simptom! 
> 
> ajme pirice, kad se sjetim tvog krvarenja, muka me ponovo uhvati. fala bogu da je to prošlo super, a avatar je presladak!


pinky,ja sam imala nenormalno prdenje,katastrofa,ali je to dobro...

----------


## seka35

> istina ... kaže mi muž da je uvijek imao viziju o trudnicama kako su slatke i drage, a ja mu sad srušila vizije...prde, podriguju, povračaju 
> sav je jadan u 100 čuda


ha,haha

----------


## seka35

> Draga Mare41 i Seka35, hvala na odgovoru, ono staklasto je izgledalo kao ovulacijska prozirna sluz i drugacije od utric iscjedka, premrla sam od straha da sam sve izgubila. Jel' se stvarno mora lezati nakon ET tri dana, nekako sam stalno za racunalom ili u fotelji pred televizijom?
> Seka 35 jesu li kod tebe bile blastice.  Vibram za tvoje bebe.
> Pozdrav smj


smj,kod mene je beba! nisu bile blastice ,vracene su mi dvije treci dan i dr, je za jednu rekao da se verc razvijala treci dan u morulu .
jedna se zakacila i sad je sve ok. ja sam nakon transfera odmah ustala i putovali smo iz ljubljane direkt za zagreb,pa Precko mecdonals ,tu se zadrzali sigurno sat vremena i onda smo isli u zapresic kod sestre.
ja taman legla da se odmorim kad mama i brat na vrata i tako odmah ustala. to je bio prvi dan nakon transfera. iduca tri dana sam lezala ,ali sam non stop bila za kompjutorom i onda sam polako silazila sa cetvrtog kata u setnju . 12 dan smo  otisli u sisak u posjetu i onda kuci za bosnu .  14 dan beta 220!!!
da,i dr.res mi je rekao skroz normalno da se ponasam ,ali am ja kako vidis ipak 3 dana mirovala

----------


## seka35

xyz,jeli se smirilo krvarenje?
mislim na tebe

----------


## kiki30

drage moje,ja neznam šta mi je ,već se dva sata tu svijam od grčeva,od želudca do dole,križa rasturaju,mučno mi je... samo mi još neka viroza fali

----------


## eva133

> drage moje,ja neznam šta mi je ,već se dva sata tu svijam od grčeva,od želudca do dole,križa rasturaju,mučno mi je... samo mi još neka viroza fali


Ma kakva viroza. Nadam se da si trudna. Daj Bože.

----------


## kiki30

a tek mi je 7 dnt-neznam,ali ovu me muči za poludit

----------


## eva133

> a tek mi je 7 dnt-neznam,ali ovu me muči za poludit


Pa ne znam, moguće je da si trudna. Izmjeri si temperaturu, ako je narasla možda i imaš virozu. Mada sumnjam. Nadajmo se najboljem.

----------


## mrvica7

evo i mene nakon dugo vremena...prošla sam drugi postupak, ali ovaj put sam bila na puregonu...jako sam slabo odreagirala, dobili smo 5 folikula, 3 js, od toga su 2 bile zrele i 1 se oplodila...et je bio 2. dan nakon punkcije...u ponedeljak moram raditi test ili izvaditi krv da vidimo rezultat...jedina je razlika od prošlog puta što me cike još uvijek rasturaju, a prošli put su prestale nakon 7 dana od punkcije...i da, pored utrića, pijem estrofem od 2mg i to 6 dnevno...danas me ulovila depresija i danas mi je baš nekako teško...nikako ne mogu izbaciti iz glave kako mi je bilo prošli put kad sam ugledala ogroman - na testu...ma vidjet ćemo...i da, čestitam svim curama koje su zatrudnile :Heart: ....

----------


## Snekica

Mrvica, ne brini, dok te cike bole nemaš frke! Nek ti je to jedan od simptoma T!!! Nego, zašto piješ estrofem? Zbog endometrija?

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

> xyz,jeli se smirilo krvarenje?
> mislim na tebe


na zalost nije stalo...popraceno danas drasticnim padom bete na 250...sta je tu je idemo dalje, kad se malo priberemo! nadam se sada samo da se nece nesto dodatno zakomplicirati i da ce pasti na 0...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*XYZ* jako mi je žao!  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

xyz, i meni je baš jako žao :Sad:

----------


## mrvica7

xyz žao mi je :Sad: ...drži se...

----------


## mrvica7

> Mrvica, ne brini, dok te cike bole nemaš frke! Nek ti je to jedan od simptoma T!!! Nego, zašto piješ estrofem? Zbog endometrija?


a vidjet ćemo u ponedeljak...ma rekao mi je da je to još dodatna pomoć za žuto tijelo i za endometrij...

----------


## gala1979

> *XYZ* jako mi je žao!


X

----------


## venddy

*xyz* žao mi je draga :Love:

----------


## kiki30

xyz,draga žao mi je.. :Sad:

----------


## ivka13

xyz  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

*Xyz*  :Sad:   Žao mi je!  :Love:

----------


## seka35

> na zalost nije stalo...popraceno danas drasticnim padom bete na 250...sta je tu je idemo dalje, kad se malo priberemo! nadam se sada samo da se nece nesto dodatno zakomplicirati i da ce pasti na 0...


o,ne! tako sam mislila na tebe i vjerovala da ce se smiriti.sad nemoj brinuti spast ce na 0 ,nazalost
imala sam i ja slucaj kod prirodne da je beta padala i bilo je sve ok. 
nemoj biti tuzna ,negosmisljaj nove planove

----------


## tlukaci5

xyz :Sad:

----------


## ježić

*xyz*, jako mi je žao :Love: 

Jel netko zna što je s *legolasom*, odnosno njihovom betom?

----------


## ValaMala

*xyz*, tako mi je žao, draga. Drži se...

----------


## Marnie

> *XYZ* jako mi je žao!


XX

----------


## delfin

*xyz,* žao mi je draga.

----------


## eva133

*xyz*žao mi je

----------


## Makica

drage cure! toliko vas vec dugo citam, i iako nisam bila registrirana-kao da jesam.  cekam svoju drugu betu u zivotu, prva je na zalost bila 0. uz vas je sve lakse, a pravi ste izvor informacija. danas mi je 4dpt, a betu vadim 12dpt. nervoznija sam nego prvi put... ali, uz vas je lakse!

----------


## eva133

Makice dobrodošla.
Samo mirno i preživjet ćeš još tjedan dana. Sretno.

----------


## Legolas

> Jel netko zna što je s *legolasom*, odnosno njihovom betom?


Nazalost, beta je 0. Osjecam se tako prazno...

----------


## smj

mrvice 7, negdje sam citala da kombinacija estrofema i utrica nakon transfera, kod nekih zena, poboljsava implantaciju - stvar je u odnosu hormona, nisam medicinske struke, pa ne razumijem zasto tocno...

xyz, jako mi je zao, budi hrabra...

----------


## Makica

hvala eva133, vidim da smo samo dan razlike u cekanju bete. meni spada u subotu, uopce ne znam da li rade nalaze ili samo vade krv pa cekaju do ponedjeljka za rezultate. ako cu cekati do pon, skroz cu skreniti.

----------


## aslan

xyz zao mi je draga... ali bit ce sve ok pa uskoro u nove pobjede!
joj ja se samo molim Bogu da se oplodila bar jedna od dvije stanice i da ce sutra biti transfer...drzite fige!

----------


## smj

Pitanje svim cekalicama: Dok ste cekale, jeste li imale dnevno sat-dva "crnih misli" u kojima ste mislile da je to uzalud i da se "tamo dolje" nista ne dogadja?

----------


## delfin

> xyz zao mi je draga... ali bit ce sve ok pa uskoro u nove pobjede!
> joj ja se samo molim Bogu da se oplodila bar jedna od dvije stanice i da ce sutra biti transfer...drzite fige!



Da se jajne stanice oplode ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

xyz jako mi je zao :Love:

----------


## maza975

jedno "glupo" pitanje, nakon transfera ništa me ne boli nema probadanja i slično jel to znači da se ništa nije uhvatilo ili je rano za simptome

----------


## Legolas

> Jel netko zna što je s *legolasom*, odnosno njihovom betom?


Nažalost, beta je 0.
Osjećam se tako prazno...

----------


## tlukaci5

legolas žao mi je :Love: ,
poznat mi je taj osjećaj..

----------


## ValaMala

*Legolas*, tako mi je žao, nema pravih riječi, samo malo odtugovati i smoći snage za dalje...

----------


## Makica

maza975 dok sam prvi puta cekala betu nije me bas probadalo, iako sam imala bolan transfer, valjda jedina. iako mi je beta bila 0, znam da pravila nema, u razgovoru sa curama- svakoj je drugacije. ne znam jel imala koja od vas problema kod transfera? meni je dr t. rekao da imam zavaljenu maternicu i jako usko usce i svaki puta na transferu zivi uzas, gore od punkcije.

----------


## tikki

> *XYZ* jako mi je žao!


X 

drži se  :Love:

----------


## tikki

legolas, žao mi je  :Love:  želim ti brzi nastavak u nove pobjede!

----------


## miba

xyz  :Love: - sjeti se da poslije kiše uvijek dolazi sunce-doći će i tebi!

----------


## kiki30

> maza975 dok sam prvi puta cekala betu nije me bas probadalo, iako sam imala bolan transfer, valjda jedina. iako mi je beta bila 0, znam da pravila nema, u razgovoru sa curama- svakoj je drugacije. ne znam jel imala koja od vas problema kod transfera? meni je dr t. rekao da imam zavaljenu maternicu i jako usko usce i svaki puta na transferu zivi uzas, gore od punkcije.


makica,evo moja prijat.ima prblem s transferom,u mariboru joj nisu mogli ni napravit-pa je išla u ptuj na širenje ušća maternice,traje oko pola sata,samo to nije trajno rješenje,može tako ostat 1 -1,5 godinu-sad za 15 dana opet ide na transfer pa će vidjetkakvo će sad bit stanje

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

hvala svima na rijecima podrske...sta je tu je, vecina vas je prosla kroz slicne situacije i sve znamo kako je tesko...kod mene je i uz komplikacije bilo je "too good to be true"...tko je jos vidio da mu uspije prvi ivf  :Wink:  idemo dalje...imam puno planova u glavi...ali vidjet cemo sta ce dr. reci...svima koji cekaju da im brzo prodje vrijeme i da bude sve OK!

----------


## aslan

pridruzujem se ekipi Nakon transfera! danas bio transfer dvije mrvice iz prirodnjaka-jedan zametak dobar a jedan los, tako je dr rekao. cekamo betu 8.3.

----------


## Makica

kiki30, hvala puno.koliko god uzasno, opet mi je lakse kad znam da nisam jedina. bas me zanima kako ce joj proci transfer? 
xyz stalno hocu napisati da mi je zao, sto drugo da kazem nego budi snazna.

----------


## ValaMala

*Makica*, imaš ovdje temu o problematičnim transferima, pa si malo prouči: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/29350-q...-quot-transfer

I ja imam zeznute transfere, no kod mene je malo lakša situacija, nije mi uzak cerviks, nego pun zavijutaka, kao slalom, kako kaže moj dr. Pa mora vrlo pažljivo i uz pomoć ultrazvuka navoditi kateter kako bi zaista ušao u maternicu. Iz tog razloga mi je prvi transfer propao, radilo se bez ultrazvuka i embrio je ispušten u cerviksu, nikada nije dospio u maternicu...

----------


## kiki30

evo ja danas brojim 8dnt-ništa posebno ne osjetim samo imam velike muke s grčevima,sva sam napuhana...-nikako da to izađe :Laughing:   a nema druge nego čekati....

----------


## ValaMala

Također, prije samog transfera ja uvijek uzmem normabel kako bi se mišići dolje opustili i bude mi puno lakše. Znam da u nekim klinikama curama prije transfera daju injekciju apaurina

----------


## venddy

Legolas :Love:

----------


## pirica

*xyz*, *Legolas*

----------


## ježić

> Nažalost, beta je 0.
> Osjećam se tako prazno...


Žao mi je *legolase* :Love: . Odtugujte zajedno i onda dalje... Sretno vam bilo!

----------


## mrvica7

> mrvice 7, negdje sam citala da kombinacija estrofema i utrica nakon transfera, kod nekih zena, poboljsava implantaciju - stvar je u odnosu hormona, nisam medicinske struke, pa ne razumijem zasto tocno...
> 
> xyz, jako mi je zao, budi hrabra...


a tako nešto sam i ja pročitala negdje...vidjet ćemo...cike bole kao nikad do sada, ne mogu spavati a i lumbalni dio leđa me rastura...dok ne vidim + ili pozitivnu betu nastojim ne misliti o svemu tome... :Kiss:

----------


## mrvica7

> jedno "glupo" pitanje, nakon transfera ništa me ne boli nema probadanja i slično jel to znači da se ništa nije uhvatilo ili je rano za simptome


o da, ovaj put prvih pet dana nakon transfera sam se i ja osjećala, kao da nema ništa i kao da se ništa ne događa...zaokupiram se drugim stvarima i zaista nastojim što manje misliti o svemu o tome, ali jučer me baš ulovila kriza i već sam oplakala sve unaprijed...

----------


## eva133

Nisam ni ja imala simptoma, jedino sam negdje 5dnt osjetila lagano titranje u donjem dijelu trbuha. Trajalo je cijeli dan i više se nije ponavljalo. 
Sad jedini simptom koji imam je pms.

----------


## Legolas

Hvala vam cure, to nam puno znači. Ovaj put (drugi po redu) smo se nekako nadali... Rekli su nam super su zameci, sva su tri oplođena, osmostanična, pa opet...

Drži se xyz, doći će i taj dan...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Meni je danas 6 dpt, konstantno imam probadanja u jajnicima ali mislim da je to jos od punkcije a grudi me rasturaju  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

xyz, jako mi je žao. vjerovala sam da će biti sretno i uspješno. i kao što kažu cure - smišljaj nove planove!

----------


## dorina199

da se iu ja pridružim ekipi nakon transfera, vraćena mi je jučer moja mrvica i čekam betu 11.4.

----------


## aslan

danas prvi dan nakon transfera ja se osjecam najnormalnije, nista ne boli, nista ne titra u trbuhu... joj daj zatitraj mrvice da znam da si tu... !

----------


## Snekica

Evo i mene u klubu nakon transfera! Danas 1.dnt pa ćemo i mi čekati betu 8.4. koja mi se čini tako daleko... Sad bježim u ležeći položaj! Bar 3-4 dana!

----------


## kiki30

evo i mene s mojim 9dnt-i dalje malo napuhana i to je to..drugo niš od simptoma...uh..
snekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile: 
aslan~~~~~~~~~~~mrvica je tu!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Makica

> Također, prije samog transfera ja uvijek uzmem normabel kako bi se mišići dolje opustili i bude mi puno lakše. Znam da u nekim klinikama curama prije transfera daju injekciju apaurina


i ja sam ovaj puta popila normabel, i bilo mi je lakše, bar se nisam jos i od boli sva stisnula.nadam se da ce se bar jedna mrvica primiti. i ne mogu docekati, ne moguuuuu! 
tako ih zelim, ma zelim ih sve tri! a od simptoma nema sto nemam. i bole me jajnici, i pms, i probada me i napuhana sam, ma svakava cuda. ne znam jesu li to dobri simptomi????? malo mi bude mucnina, ali mislim da je totalno rano za to, 6dpt. cure, jel mjerite temperaturu? ja mjerim, iako ne znam ima li bas smisla? 
svima, bas svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!!!!

----------


## venddy

meni je 8dnt, simptomi također slabašni, lagani PMS kao i inače u mojim ciklusima, grudi više nisu napete, temperaturu mjerim ujutro bude 36,9 po danu pređe 37,2 ali kako dosada nikad nisam pratila bazalnu nemogu je sa ničim usporedit, to može bit i moja regularna temperatura kako se početak ciklusa približava. A možda me hvata i viroza :Sick: . Sve u svemu tupilo od nekuženja :Confused:  i tako će ostat sve do subote kad ćemo razrješit i ovu misteriju, :Cekam:  

Ali se ipak nadam :Yes:

----------


## eva133

Meni je danas 11dnt. Jedini simptom mi je pms.
Temperaturu mjerim i držim je, kako bi rekli kod nas u Slavoniji, ko pijan plota. Ujutro mi je 36.8-36-9, a preko dana bude i više. Ali ova jutarnja mi važnija.
Znam da su neke cure mjerile t i da im je jedno jutro samo pala i naravno dobile su mengu, pa čak i preko utrića. Zato ujutro u 7 onako pospana strepim koji će mi broj pokazati.

----------


## smj

Bok djevojke, 4dpt, ako ne racunamo dan transfera, i gotovo nista ne osjecam osim jajnika (a to moze biti i od decapepytla, ili kako se vec pise). Uredno sam danas na kupaonicki radijator isla ovjesiti rucnik i istegla se na prste.  Naravno, odmah me nesto probolo tamo dolje. Valjda nisam sve upropastila. Uzasno me nervira sto se svako malo zaboravim i non-stop sama slazem neke situacije koje nisu najbolje sto mi se moze dogoditi sad kao trebam mirovati. Eto, samo da se izjadam.

----------


## mrvica7

test napravljen i negativan je....znam da ste vec govorile za testove da ih ne treba raditi, ali cisto sumnjam da je rezultat pogresan jer mi je i prosli put test bio negativan pa je bio tocan....ako ne dobijem za 2, 3 dana, onda cu ici vaditi betu....tuzna jesam, ali je malo lakse nego prvi put...

----------


## kiki30

evo i mene s mojim 10dnt-još sam napuhana ali danas onaj osjećaj ko pred stvari,malo trbuh svija  i slabo mi je..strah me otići na wc.inače uvijek redovita čak i pod utrićima a sad sam bila i bez njih.test ne želim radit jer mi je dosta samo jedne crtice  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

mrvica, a koji ti je danas dan? Nastavljaš s terapijom do bete?

----------


## Snekica

*smj*, kad si dobila Decapeptyl? Ja se stalno zaboravljam, ali se brzo natrag prisjetim čak pri okretanju u krevetu na drugu stranu, stalno me trbuh stegne pri nekom takvom pokretu, a tek mi 2.dnt!

----------


## Snekica

*Eva133*, čekati ćeš do petka za betu? Ja bi već sutra vadila  :Embarassed: ! 
*Kiki*, to mi miriše na T, ne na M  :Klap: 
*Mrvice*, beta je zakon!  :Grin: 
*Makica, Venddy, smj*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## eva133

*Snekice* napravit ću test u srijedu. Do tada ću izdržati.
Želim ti puno sreće, da se te tvoje mrvetine prime za mamu.

----------


## eva133

*Kiki* koji ti je danas dc?

----------


## sildad

Meni danas 6.dnt i podrigujem non-stop, ali nekako mi malo prerano za simptome, mada mi je zadnji put to bilo jedan od prvih znakove T.

----------


## kiki30

> *Kiki* koji ti je danas dc?


 danas mi je 27 dan a inače mi dolazi na 25 dana.
fet je napravljen 17 dan,neznam meni se činilo ko malo kasno ali oni znaju najbolje  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> danas mi je 27 dan a inače mi dolazi na 25 dana.
> fet je napravljen 17 dan,neznam meni se činilo ko malo kasno ali oni znaju najbolje


Meni je 32dc, a dobijem 30dc.
Meni je punkcija bila 18dc, transfer 20dc. I ja sam mislila da je kasno, ali budući da je punkcija kad je i ovulacija to je to.

----------


## eva133

> Meni danas 6.dnt i podrigujem non-stop, ali nekako mi malo prerano za simptome, mada mi je zadnji put to bilo jedan od prvih znakove T.


Čuj, možda i nije prerano. Želim ti od srca da ostaneš trudna.
Mi se sad hvatamo za bilo koji simptom i samo osluškujemo. 
Nadam se da ćemo ostati trudne pa da se ne moramo više mučiti.

----------


## mrvica7

> mrvica, a koji ti je danas dan? Nastavljaš s terapijom do bete?


danas mi je 15 dnt...nisam nastavila, jer bi danas ili sutra onda trebala dobiti...

----------


## kiki30

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve nas nestrpljivice  :Heart:

----------


## kiki30

mrvica,mogla si nastavit s utrićima do bete...nikad se nezna..  :Smile:

----------


## mrvica7

e da, meni je vraćen dvodnevni embrio i kao što sam rekla danas mi je 15 dnt...cike i dalje bole jako, za razliku od prošlog puta kad su nakon 8 dana prestale boliti i leđa, odnosno križa me rasturaju, a to me prošli put nije bolilo...eto, tako da sam po neznam koji put došla do zaključka da treba zanemariti sve simptome...i da, najstresniji dio postupka je upravo ovaj, dan kad trebaš napraviti test odnosno betu...
recite mi da li vrijedi papirnata crvena uputnica za betu ili su sada samo e-uputnice?...

----------


## eva133

> e da, meni je vraćen dvodnevni embrio i kao što sam rekla danas mi je 15 dnt...cike i dalje bole jako, za razliku od prošlog puta kad su nakon 8 dana prestale boliti i leđa, odnosno križa me rasturaju, a to me prošli put nije bolilo...eto, tako da sam po neznam koji put došla do zaključka da treba zanemariti sve simptome...i da, najstresniji dio postupka je upravo ovaj, dan kad trebaš napraviti test odnosno betu...
> recite mi da li vrijedi papirnata crvena uputnica za betu ili su sada samo e-uputnice?...


Ja sam prošli mjesec vadila betu i vrijedila mi je papirnata uputnica.

----------


## mare41

mrvica, ko što je eva rekla-normalno vrijede uputnice i pliz nastavi s terapijom do bete, ona je ipak jedini pokazatelj, već je bilo lažno negativnih testova.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*čekalicama* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## mrvica7

> mrvica, ko što je eva rekla-normalno vrijede uputnice i pliz nastavi s terapijom do bete, ona je ipak jedini pokazatelj, već je bilo lažno negativnih testova.


hoću, evo sutra ću ići vaditi betu...

----------


## kiki30

mrvica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju betu!!!

----------


## aslan

2dnt ja ne osjecam nista, nista nista. evo idem na posao ne mogu vise ovako doma, malo cu pripaziti i to je to. cure koje uskoro vadite betu ja vam drzim najvece fige na svijetu!!

----------


## Makica

prije svega svima vibre do neba! cure, meni je punkcija bila 11 dan, transfer 14 dan. inace mi je ciklus 26 dana i taman mi spada u subotu, kada cu i vaditi betu. a strah me za poluditi. i dovraga, stalno kisem. svako jutro, pa ja ne znam , bar 5-6 puta za redom. trudim se zakociti, he,he, ali ne uspijeva. to mi je dobro znana alergija i nema tu pomoci, ali se bojim da ne iskisem male mrvice. ma, mozda pretjerujem. 
mrvice, drzim fige!
snekice,eva, aslan kiki, ma svima puno srece.

----------


## Snekica

Ja imam danas (isto 2dnt) neki pritisak dolje, a nisam baš puno odmarala, pa mislim da mi je zbog toga. Sad idem definitivno u horizontalu.

----------


## ValaMala

Prijavljujem se na čekalice bete, danas transfer 2 dvodnevna embrija, 2 2-stanična, 1 4-stanični i rekli su mi da su svi super. Betu bih trebala vaditi 13.4., no to je 16dnt, tako da mislim da ću ipak vaditi 11.4. (14dnt). Što vi mislite?

----------


## seka35

valamala ,cestitam ! ja bi betu ipak radila  16-i dan  s obzirom da su mrvice vracene drugi dan . znam da je to cekanje grozno ,ali strpi se malo

----------


## Snekica

Valamala, čestitam na mrvicama!!! I kod tebe sve nešto ovaj put ekspresno!

----------


## eva133

*Vala*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Vala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

meni je danas 9dnt, simptoma skoro da i nema povremeno lagano osjetim jajnike i to je to, potpuno drugačije nego prošli put kad sam ih imala hrpetinu. Valjda ima veze s tim što sam prošli put bila stimulirani IVF a sad sam sekundarni. Pripremam se psihički da u subotu neće bit željene bete i da odmah krećem u novi postupak.

----------


## mrvica7

valamala, čestitam ti od srca i kao što su ti curke rekle, čekaj 16ti dan pa onda beta....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiki30

venddy, u subotu beta će bit ogromna  :Smile:   a i ja tako pomislim ali ne mogu..nada je uvijek tu!!  ni ja nemam nikakve simptome poslije fet-a,ni utriće pa mi je još čudnije..ma sve će to bit za pet

----------


## sildad

Ne sjećam se više kad, ali davno je bilo jedna je cura kojoj je beta bila negativna napisala: Ja puna simptoma ko šipak koštica, a ostale bez simptoma su trudne. I to je točno tako. Najmanje simptoma sam imala kad sam bila trudna, tako da više ne vjerujem ni u osjećaje ni u simptome, a opet s druge strane osluškujem svoje tijelo, ne možeš tome pobjeći ma koliko htio, mada sam ovaj postupak poprilično opuštena, zapravo dani mi prolaze jako brzo.

----------


## venddy

ma to mene svaka tri dana uhvati 10 min depresije onda se opet vrati nada. Proučavajući što se sve pisalo u vezi simptoma zaključak je da zaključka nema, da su sve kombinacije moguće, ima simptoma, nema simptoma rezultat svakako može biti i beta i bez bete.
Kad bi bar ovih 14 dana čekanja mogli deletat iz mozga svako ovo vaganje simptoma bilo bi super

----------


## marisela

Cure moje drage  nadam se da će kojoj pomoći možda odlazimo od gore navedene teme ali vidim da prolazite kroz teške trenutke koje i mene ponovo uskoro očekuju jer sam od danas i ja krenula sa Dipherelinima a što se tiče simptoma nisam i imala nemogu se sjetiti niti jednog a ostala sam trudna jedino što je bilo kod mene prisutno je bazalna temperatura koja je bila skoro pa čitavo vrijeme 37,2 37,3 i tako a to može biti znak a i ne mora nego ja mislim da mi previše osluškujemo svoje tijelo od silnog straha ja sam tada imala trudnoću koju sam izgubila u 11 sedmici a bio je to moj prvi pokušaj ICSI a evo sad sam krenula ponovo i baš se bojim  a vama koje očekujete betu od srca želim da bude ogromna .

----------


## mrvica7

curke, što vam pokazuje temp.?...pitam jer meni je sada lagano povišena...prošli put je tako bilo samo prvih 8 dana nakon et i onda je nestala i taj ciklus sam i dobila...ajme, kako se samo lovim za slamčicu, a sigurno ću sutra vaditi betu, ali ne očekujem previše...iskreno, danas sam prvi put povraćala i loše mi je, ali ja to sve pripisujem stresu i jutrošnjem negativnom testu...

----------


## Makica

valamala, cestitam! mrvice, to mi je malo cudno, jel ti inace muka kada trebas dobiti? moja temp.ujutro bude 37, a preko dana 37,1-2. mjerim, iako ne znam zasto? danas mi je 7dpt3d i imam i dalje bolove, i podrigivanja, i svasta nesto. znam da pravila nema, ali prosli put mi nije bilo skoro nista od toga i beta mi je bila 0. uglavnom, moj lab ne radi u subotu kada bih trebala vaditi betu, i nema nacina da to tada napravim. znaci , petak ili ponedjeljak. sta vi mislite? ili da nazovem doktora? nemam pojma. da napravim test? aaaaaaaaaa.

----------


## inaa

venddy,sildad valamala i sve ostale čekalice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen: 

mislim na vas....: :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

> 2dnt ja ne osjecam nista, nista nista. evo idem na posao ne mogu vise ovako doma, malo cu pripaziti i to je to. cure koje uskoro vadite betu ja vam drzim najvece fige na svijetu!!


draga... a sto bi trebala osjećati? ja nisam imala nikakve "simptome" do negdje 7dpt... ai to nisam znala da su simptomi nego sam mislila da sam napuhana od lijekova


veliki pozdrav i milijun dobrih želja i uspjeha želim silidad, venddy i Vali!  :Heart:

----------


## sildad

Curke, zaboravite na mjerenje temperature kad ste u IVF postupku. 
Makica, betu možeš vaditi i u petak, samo se nemoj zbedirati ako bude neka mala brojka.

----------


## aslan

jesen82 kako tvoja mrvica slusa?

----------


## seka35

> curke, što vam pokazuje temp.?...pitam jer meni je sada lagano povišena...prošli put je tako bilo samo prvih 8 dana nakon et i onda je nestala i taj ciklus sam i dobila...ajme, kako se samo lovim za slamčicu, a sigurno ću sutra vaditi betu, ali ne očekujem previše...iskreno, danas sam prvi put povraćala i loše mi je, ali ja to sve pripisujem stresu i jutrošnjem negativnom testu...


mrvice ,nemoj ti da bi prestajala sa utrogestanima ,jer kod tebe je sigurno trudnoca!

----------


## smj

> *smj*, kad si dobila Decapeptyl? Ja se stalno zaboravljam, ali se brzo natrag prisjetim čak pri okretanju u krevetu na drugu stranu, stalno me trbuh stegne pri nekom takvom pokretu, a tek mi 2.dnt!


Snekice, jucer ujutro mi je MM izvrsio napad na moj trbuh inekcijom decapeptyla 4dpt (mada sam nesto dobila i odmah poslije transfera...ne znam sto - bila sam u posvemasnjem bunilu, ha, ha...

Vracena su mi dva cetverostanicna drugi dan, i ja imam betu 8.4.
Eto, sad cemo se pratiti malo uz put...

A propos 2dpt i ja sam "ugodno" osjecala i jajnike i donji dio trbuha i svasta nesto, a jucer i danas (s tim da sam se danas i vozila autoputom) gotovo nista...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Svi imate povisenu temperaturu, a ja sinoc 8 dpt 36,3 ????

----------


## mrvica7

> mrvice ,nemoj ti da bi prestajala sa utrogestanima ,jer kod tebe je sigurno trudnoca!


Seka, hvala ti  :Kiss: ....nisam prestala sa terapijom, ujutro vadim betu pa cemo vidjeti pravo stanje...
hvala vam curke na podrsci <3...

----------


## tikki

Mrvica sretno sutra! Držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> Prijavljujem se na čekalice bete, danas transfer 2 dvodnevna embrija, 2 2-stanična, 1 4-stanični i rekli su mi da su svi super. Betu bih trebala vaditi 13.4., no to je 16dnt, tako da mislim da ću ipak vaditi 11.4. (14dnt). Što vi mislite?


Wow :Smile:  Ovo je supe vijest, cestitam!! Tri embrijica :Shock:  i ja biiiii :Zaljubljen: 
Mozes slobodno vaditi betu 11-og, ako je trudnoca, pokazat ce se, a mora da bude ovog puta, treca sreca, prava stimulacija konacno, i jos tri mrve, ma moraaa!!
Ja imam u petak prvu folikulometriju i zivim u nadi da cu uskoro biti na ovom topicu medju vama cekalicama, samo da mi se stanice odmrznu i oplode...imam ih 4, valjda ce bar jedna biti kako treba.....
Srecom pa u Rijeci rade vitrifikaciju sto mi ulijeva malo vise nade.....

----------


## Makica

dobro jutro cure! nadam se da ste sve spremne ze jos jedan dan pred nama! 
mrvice, sretno danas, za ogromnu betu~~~~~~~~~~!!!!
ja sam danas sva zbedirana, boli me trbuh za poluditi. kao da cu svaki cas dobiti, kao da samo sto nije. ne znam sto bih mislila, 8dpt. cure, malo pitanje, od proslog puta ostala mi skoro cijela kutija femare. znam da je ovo off topic, ali rado bih ostatak poklonila, a ne znam gdje da to napisem.mozda nekom donese srecu..... meni je donijela samo praznu stanicu, i necu je vise koristiti. nadam se da ne smeta sto sam to ovdje napisala. 
pozz svima, svima vibre do nebaaaa.

----------


## Snekica

*smj*, pratim te, pratim!!!  :Smile: 
*Mrvice*, da te tvoja mrvica iznenadi s veeeelikom betom!!! A onaj test da baciš kroz prozor!!!

----------


## ValaMala

*Lilly*, hvala ti! Želim ti puno sreće na 1. folikulometriji! Ma vidjet ćeš, za čas si ovdje među nama čekalicama!

Inače da vas pitam, možda netko zna. Sinoć sam imaloa temperaturu 38,5, treskavicu, bolove u cijelom tijelu i to smo uspjeli skinuti s 2 lupoceta (1 nije uopće djelovao), mlakim/hladnim tušem i oblozima. Jel takva temperatura mogla nauditi mojim mrvicama?  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

Valamala, imaš odgovor na odbrojavanju, da se ne ponavljam  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Cure, ja sam jučer popodne napravila test i negativan je.
Znam da je popodnevni urin i nije sigurno, ali imam dosta jak pms i mislim da samo što ne procurim.
Baš sam razočarana.

----------


## ici

*Makice* pokušala sam ti poslati pp ali ne mogu valjda nemaš dovoljno postova!

----------


## sildad

Eva, koji ti je dan nakon transfera?

----------


## eva133

> Eva, koji ti je dan nakon transfera?


Jučer je bio 12. Već se trebalo vidjeti. Jedino što je test napravljen s popodnevnim urinom, ali sad mi se čini da to nema veze.

----------


## Makica

eva133 koji si test radila? ja mislim da je jos previse rano za to!!! i da se ne bi trebala bedirati. i ja vadim betu u petak, i sva sam u pms bolovima, ali odolijevam napasti. napravit cu u petak ujutro, tek zato sto ne mogu vise izdrzati. 
ici, ako je vezano za femaru mogu ti ostaviti broj.

----------


## eva133

> eva133 koji si test radila? ja mislim da je jos previse rano za to!!! i da se ne bi trebala bedirati. i ja vadim betu u petak, i sva sam u pms bolovima, ali odolijevam napasti. napravit cu u petak ujutro, tek zato sto ne mogu vise izdrzati. 
> ici, ako je vezano za femaru mogu ti ostaviti broj.


Nemam pojma kako se zove. Koštao je 35 kn. Odmah sam ga šiknula u kantu, tako da nemam pojma koji je. U petak idem raditi ako mi je beta negativna i morala sam znati prije. Jučer sam preplakala cijelo popodne. Ni danas nisam bolje. Tako da ću do petka valjda malo nadoći. Znači i tebi je petak dan d. 
Bar će se netko u Slavoniji veseliti.

----------


## ici

> eva133 koji si test radila? ja mislim da je jos previse rano za to!!! i da se ne bi trebala bedirati. i ja vadim betu u petak, i sva sam u pms bolovima, ali odolijevam napasti. napravit cu u petak ujutro, tek zato sto ne mogu vise izdrzati. 
> ici, ako je vezano za femaru mogu ti ostaviti broj.


Da za femaru ajde evo ti mail pa mi se javi wtig.nada@gmail.com

Ostalim curama puno lipih beta sve vas pratim stalno

----------


## sildad

E, vidiš to je problem s testovima, nikad nisi siguran u njih. Znam puno cura koje su bile trudne, a test im je pokazao negativno. Meni je na popodnevni urin, a betu sam radila odmah iza testa i bila je negdje oko 88 pokazao toliko blijedu crtu da nisam bila sigurna da li je uopće tu ili nije. Sad pretpostavljam da je beta bila manja da ne bi pokazao ništa.

----------


## eva133

> E, vidiš to je problem s testovima, nikad nisi siguran u njih. Znam puno cura koje su bile trudne, a test im je pokazao negativno. Meni je na popodnevni urin, a betu sam radila odmah iza testa i bila je negdje oko 88 pokazao toliko blijedu crtu da nisam bila sigurna da li je uopće tu ili nije. Sad pretpostavljam da je beta bila manja da ne bi pokazao ništa.


Ne mogu reći da nemam neku nadu, ali ne vjerujem da će se išta desiti.
Samo što ne procurim, trbuh me boli baš kao pred mengu.

----------


## sildad

Kad mi se dogodila trudnoća zadnji put, a evo pogledala sam u mob. jer sam bilježila svaki dan napomenu kako se osjećam, imala sam jake menstrualne bolove 11. i 12. dnt. Bili su toliko jaki i intenzivni, čak i jači nego moji uobičajeni menstrualni bolovi.

----------


## sildad

Ispravak, bolovi su bili 9. i 10.dnt

----------


## eva133

Meni su isto krenuli negdje oko 9.dana i nisu stali.
Negdje 5dnt sam imala lagane titraje u donjem dijelu trbuha, kao kad ti titra oko i baš sam se ponadala da je implantacija. Ovo me sad totalno dotuklo.
Ja bih voljela da se na 1.april desi preokret ali ne vjerujem.

----------


## Makica

eva133, daj boze da se skupa veselimo u petak. ne znam kako cu docekati, kako da si skratim vrijeme..., ma bljak. imam skroz iste simptome kao ti, tu predmenstrualnu bol, ma, zapravo, kao da curim vec drugi dan. strasno, strasno. hoces ponavljati test?

----------


## venddy

eva od srca se nadam da si u krivu i da će se u petak to dokazat lijepom betom.
ja se bojim da ovaj put kod mene neće bit ništa, ja nemam više čak ni PMS simptome, ništa, totalno normalna, ni grudi nisu natečene, ni jajnici ne bole, pala i temperatura unatoč utrićima.
Neću se skroz ubijat, kad potvrdim betu u subotu skidam se s utrića i čim krene M idemo u stimulirani

----------


## mrvica7

evo i mene da se javim...nažalost, nema ništa...beta <1,20...eto još jedan dokaz da nema ništa od praćenja simptoma...mene i dalje cike rasturaju, mučno mi je i spava mi se, a to je sve od hormona...

----------


## venddy

mrvice što da ti kažem nego žao mi je. Želim ti da ti već slijedeći postupak bude dobitni

----------


## kiki30

mrvice, tako mi je žao... :Love:

----------


## eva133

mrvice baš mi je žao.

----------


## eva133

> eva133, daj boze da se skupa veselimo u petak. ne znam kako cu docekati, kako da si skratim vrijeme..., ma bljak. imam skroz iste simptome kao ti, tu predmenstrualnu bol, ma, zapravo, kao da curim vec drugi dan. strasno, strasno. hoces ponavljati test?


Danas me ne boli trbuh, jedino su mi grudi natečene. Ponovit ću test sutra, mada nema smisla.


*Venddy* nadam se da će ipak biti pozitivna beta.

----------


## mrvica7

ah, vidjet ćemo što će biti sa sljedećim...ja vama želim da imate pozitivne bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....
a nisam se previše nadala, jer je i test bio negativan...idemo u nove pobjede za cca 4 mjeseca....

----------


## sildad

Ma dajte cure, znam da vam nije lako čekat betu, uostalom i ja sam sad zajedno s vama u čekanju, ali nemojte se toliko uvjeravat da niste trudne zato jer nemate simptome. Već sam 10 godina u ovome svemu i ama baš svaku ženu koja je ostala trudna pitala sam o simptomima i zapravo su skoro sve bile uvjerene da nisu trudne. Temperaturu sam mjerila godinama u i prirodnim i u stimuliranim ciklusima da vidim ima li tu kakvih pokazatelja, nažalost i to me razuvjerilo zadnji put jer temperatura mi je zapravo bila najmanja u trudnoći čak i ponekad 36,5; 36,6. Grudi me nikad nisu manje boljele nego u trudnoći, rekla bi na ljestvici od 1-5 da bi to bio broj 1. Nisam ja tip osobe koja će nekome reći - ti si 100% trudna, imam dobar osjećaj, više sam realan tip, zato je meni jedino pouzdana beta i ničem drugom ne vjerujem. 

Mrvica7, žao mi je.

----------


## eva133

To je sve igra živaca i samo hvatamo simptome i gledamo kakve simptome netko drugi ima.
Tješi me kad trudnice kažu da su imale pms simptome i bile uvjerene da će dobiti m. Samo mene ovaj negativni test spušta na zemlju. Temperatura mi je povišena, ali to može biti i od utrogestana. 
Cure, želim svima velike, pozitivne bete.

----------


## mrvica7

e upravo sam rekla da su ti simptomi pravo izluđivanje...meni je ovo bio 2. put ICSI i simptomi su totalno različiti nego prvi put, tako da sljedeći put nema uopće obraćanja pažnje na simptome...

----------


## kiki30

istina,meni je ovo 5 put i svaki put drugačije-a kad nam je takva želja da jednostavno i najmanji znak nam daje novu nadu..  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

j... ga sildad sad si mi ponovo probudila mrvu nade. Dal da te voljem ili koljem zbog toga?!

----------


## seka35

mrvice ,bas mi zao ,a nesto sam bila ubijedena da je ovaj put uspjelo

----------


## sildad

A hebemu misha i ja bi voljela da postoji neki siguran znak trudnoće prije bete, ali ga nema. Prije ove zadnje trudnoće sam mislila, ma ja sam toliko puta čekala betu da moram skužit kad budem trudna. Sad sam 7.dnt i nemam nikakvih znakova, ali ovaj put se ne opterećujem jer znam da su znakovi niš koristi i znaju biti jednaki PMS-u. Baš sam se jučer čula s Tikicom i pitam je ima li kakvih znakova T, žena je već skoro u 6.tjednu i kaže ama baš ništa.

----------


## darmar

mrvice jako mi je žao, glavu gore draga :Love:

----------


## mrvica7

> mrvice ,bas mi zao ,a nesto sam bila ubijedena da je ovaj put uspjelo


ma nema veze, isplakala sam se i sad idemo dalje...sada u ova 4 mjeseca moram obavezno skinuti koju kilu pa ćemo vidjeti što će i da li će nešto biti....

----------


## ia30

...xy puta sam čekala betu...u posljednjem pokušaju i dočekala prvu pozitivnu(koja je nažalost završila kiretažom ali to je već druga priča)...simptomi su u svakom trenutku bili potpuno isti i kod poz.i neg.bete-POTPUNO ISTI-pms negdje od 7.d.p.t.pa i nekoliko dana nakon  bete,temperatura povišena od prvog utrogestana kao i u svim pokušajima,nikakvih neobičnih grčeva,obični PMS bolovi,nikakvih simptoma koji bi ukazivali na promjene osim pozitivne bete...sve isto,čak sam i ovaj put imala prištić kojeg uvijek imam kad trebam dobit M......simptomi stvarno ništa ne znače...

----------


## ina33

Ia, stvarno mi je žao.

Rekoh vam ja, simtpomi sim, simptomi tam. Žena koja ima trudnoću s izrazitim simptomima, tj. mučninama itd., ta će možda skužit. Ove koje se provuku "easy" kroz trudnoću, uopće neće, ali će možda poslije racionalizirati tipa točno sam znala i vezano je s tim i tim.

----------


## ia30

> Ia, stvarno mi je žao.
> 
> Rekoh vam ja, simtpomi sim, simptomi tam. Žena koja ima trudnoću s izrazitim simptomima, tj. mučninama itd., ta će možda skužit. Ove koje se provuku "easy" kroz trudnoću, uopće neće, ali će možda poslije racionalizirati tipa točno sam znala i vezano je s tim i tim.


slažem se...i ono što sam naučila u svim ovim postupcima je ne oslanjati se na testove i simptome te nikako prekidati s utrogestanima dok ne vidim negativnu brojku na Bhcg nalazu....to je jedina istina...(ako nije pogriješio lab :Smile:   )

----------


## mrvica7

> slažem se...i ono što sam naučila u svim ovim postupcima je ne oslanjati se na testove i simptome te nikako prekidati s utrogestanima dok ne vidim negativnu brojku na Bhcg nalazu....to je jedina istina...(ako nije pogriješio lab  )


potpuno se slažem sa tobom...i ja sam rekla da više neću raditi kućne testove, počela sam ih mrziti...radila sam ih još i prije nego što smo otkrili azoo, kad bi mi kasnila po 8 dana, tako da mi već idu na živce...

----------


## ValaMala

*mrvice*, žao mi je

A u vezi simptoma, curke, potpisujem sve što ste rekle. Nadam se da ovaj puta neću upasti u staru dobro poznatu zamku opsesivnog osluškivanja svega u vezi svog tijela. no tek je 1dnt, tako da ćemo vidjeti hoću li ovaj puta uspjeti biti "normalna", haha

----------


## Mury

mrvice :Love: !!! Drži se draga, jednom ćeš sigurno uspjeti, ne gubi nadu, i budi uporna!!!

----------


## delfin

Samo da zavibram za sve čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja neznam jesam li ja normalna ili ne ali ja uopce ne razmisljam o simptomima, toliko sam cool da se toga sjetim jedino kad me mm pita da li osjecam sta  :Cool: 
Cak sam jucer na poslu zaboravila popiti utrice tako da sam ih popila sa sat i pol zakasnjenja  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## seka35

> A hebemu misha i ja bi voljela da postoji neki siguran znak trudnoće prije bete, ali ga nema. Prije ove zadnje trudnoće sam mislila, ma ja sam toliko puta čekala betu da moram skužit kad budem trudna. Sad sam 7.dnt i nemam nikakvih znakova, ali ovaj put se ne opterećujem jer znam da su znakovi niš koristi i znaju biti jednaki PMS-u. Baš sam se jučer čula s Tikicom i pitam je ima li kakvih znakova T, žena je već skoro u 6.tjednu i kaže ama baš ništa.


sildad ,ja sad u ovom postupku nisam imala nikakvih simptoma i mislim da sve mi sebi umisljamo simptome.  ja do 6 tjedna nistanisam osjecala ,tek poslije prvog ultrazvuka kad smo culi srce ,pocele su mucnine  koje jos uvijek traju ,a sad smo u 10 tjednu

----------


## aslan

kao sto je TOMISLAVA napisala i ja danas na poslu zaboravila utrogestan, jednostavno se osjecam normalno i nekako sam spremna na sve, joj ne osjecam nista i znam da je prerano ali ja vec u glavi kombiniram sljedeci stimulirani postupak ako opet ovaj put ugledam onu nuletinu! inace danas mi je 3dnt.

----------


## ValaMala

*aslan*, totalno te kužim. Mislim, koliko god se nadam da je ovo moj dobitni postupak, već imamo plan b za slučaj da ne uspije. To nikako ne znači da ne vjerujem da će sada uspjeti, nego sam samo svjesna da vrijeme nije milosrdno kada smo u ovoj priči i ne treba ga gubiti. Nadam se da ni jednoj od nas neće trebati i da ćemo imati puno slađe brige i strahove (čekanje malih srčeka i otkucaja...)

----------


## smj

> kao sto je TOMISLAVA napisala i ja danas na poslu zaboravila utrogestan, jednostavno se osjecam normalno i nekako sam spremna na sve, joj ne osjecam nista i znam da je prerano ali ja vec u glavi kombiniram sljedeci stimulirani postupak ako opet ovaj put ugledam onu nuletinu! inace danas mi je 3dnt.


Aslan, lavice, jel' funkcioniras na poslu?! Meni danas 6dnt i jedva se spajam na mozdane vijuge... Inace, vezano za utirice, ma za sve, ako ima bit, bit ce...

----------


## Makica

mrvice, jako mi je zao, tek sada vidim.
eva 133, obavezno javi kada napravis test! 
venddy, sretno u subotu! 
meni je danas 9dpt, mislila sam i ja raditi test, ali me frka. vidim fakat da simptomi nisu nista, nista, ali moram prijaviti novi- nekakvo probadanje u preponama, pogotovo u desnoj. ah, izludit cu samu sebe... 
cure, svima~~~~~~~~, da budemo hrabre... koliko mozemo.

----------


## kiki30

eva ,gdje si?  :Smile:  mislim na tebe i tvoj pozitivan test 
meni danas 12dnt,tu i tamo probada i to je to  :Smile: 
makica,aslan,smj i svi ostalim čekalicama beta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## sildad

Evo i ja da prijavim novi simptom trudnoće. Kašalj i šmrcanje. Jutros se probudila bolesna, oči će mi iskočit od kašljanja. Znate li možda za nešto šta mi može pomoći a da je na prirodnoj bazi?

----------


## Snekica

Med i limun sa kap maslinovog ulja

----------


## eva133

> eva ,gdje si?  mislim na tebe i tvoj pozitivan test 
> meni danas 12dnt,tu i tamo probada i to je to 
> makica,aslan,smj i svi ostalim čekalicama beta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Evo me. Ponovila sam test. Naravno negativan je. Sad se stvarno više nemam čemu nadati.
Danas mi je 14dnt.
Nadam se da ćeš se sutra obradovati.

----------


## mrvica7

curke, vibram vam za pozitivne bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

još nisam dobila, vjerojatno ću sutra...po izračunu, trebala je još u ponedeljak stići...ali me boli, tako da će sigurno stići...

----------


## mrvica7

> Evo me. Ponovila sam test. Naravno negativan je. Sad se stvarno više nemam čemu nadati.
> Danas mi je 14dnt.
> Nadam se da ćeš se sutra obradovati.


eva, žao mi je, ali svejedno odi izvadi betu...nikad se nezna...znam, nema utjehe, ali čisto da vidiš što je...pusa...

----------


## eva133

Betu ću sigurno vaditi da znam reći doktoru kakvo je stanje. 
Sad me više ne muči ni pms, a i grudi mi splašnjavaju što znači da se moja menga muči pod utrićima.

----------


## mrvica7

ne mora značiti...evo mene još uvijek cike rasturaju i ne stavljam utriće niti ne pijem estrofem, pa je još nema...ipak dok ne izvadiš betu, nemoj prestati sa utrićima, tako su i meni curke rekle pa sam ih do bete i dalje koristila bez obzira na negativan test...

----------


## eva133

Koristit ću ih naravno, ako treba i duže. Ne želim da me sljedeća menga dočeka za Uskrs, a tad ponovo planiram ići. Zato bolje da dođe što kasnije, tamo negdje početkom 5.mj.

----------


## Makica

eva 133, zao mi je jako. nema tu prave rijeci, ipak , sacekaj betu. 
sildad, kupi caj sljezovog korijena. odlican je protiv kaslja.

----------


## smj

Danas 7dpt i 9dpo gotovo nista (osim malih grcica dolje i malo bolnih prsiju). Niti kakvo implantacijsko, bas nista...

----------


## Makica

cure, nisam znala da li da napisem dok ne ponovim test sutra, ali jutros mi bio pozitivan. svijetla okomita crta na onaj odvratni minus.  plakala sam kao luda ali se taaaaaaako jako bojim. i ne mogu docekati sutra da ponovim. gledam test i proucavam ga cijeli dan, ali crta je tamo. danas mi je 9dpt, dosta je rano, a ona se vidi. brevactid sam dobila dan prije punkcije, i sigurna sam da je bhcg vec ishlapila. sada koristim samo utrogestan, a to ne bi trebalo imati nikakve veze. jel tako?

----------


## venddy

jeeee Makica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  to je to

----------


## ValaMala

jao *Makica*, čudesno! Čestitam!

----------


## Snekica

Makica, čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   Da ti sutra + bude još jači!!!

----------


## aslan

meni danas 4dnt, simptoma ni na vidiku! osim sto sam napuhana i ne mogu zakopcat trapke ali mislim da je to od ovih utrica ili injekcija. 
makica sretno, navijam za veeeeliku betu!!

----------


## Snekica

aslan ja sam u trenerci još od transfera  :Kiss:

----------


## Makica

drage moje cure, hvala vam! mislim da cu se probuditi u 6. 
ha,ha , ja ne skidam trenerku od punkcije. kao obucem traperice, ali sve ful kipi. a sad se nadam da ih necu dugo, dugo oblaciti. tako me strah da cu prosvikati. samo da bude opet +, samo to, samo to . 
svima ~~~~~~~~~~do neba!

----------


## sildad

Naravno da će biti. Čestitam.

----------


## smj

> cure, nisam znala da li da napisem dok ne ponovim test sutra, ali jutros mi bio pozitivan. svijetla okomita crta na onaj odvratni minus.  plakala sam kao luda ali se taaaaaaako jako bojim. i ne mogu docekati sutra da ponovim. gledam test i proucavam ga cijeli dan, ali crta je tamo. danas mi je 9dpt, dosta je rano, a ona se vidi. brevactid sam dobila dan prije punkcije, i sigurna sam da je bhcg vec ishlapila. sada koristim samo utrogestan, a to ne bi trebalo imati nikakve veze. jel tako?


Makice, ti si predivna, najljepsa vijest. Super. Cestitke...

----------


## eva133

*Makice* bravo, čestitam draga

----------


## ValaMala

*Makice*, sad ni ja ne mogu dočekati sutra! Jao neka sve ugledamo taj najželjeniji plusić na svijetu!!!

----------


## Makica

dobro jutro drage moje.cijelu noc sanjam da radim drugi test, ali ga nikako ne mogu napraviti, kao puna kuca gostiju i bas svi moraju na wc. napokon se probudim kad je MM isao na posao , i ponovim. srce mi je stalo. a ono plus do neba, jaci nego jucer, fini, ma , savrsen. ne mogu vam cure opisati kako se osjecam, znate sve i same. nakon toliko tuge, suza....zahvaljujem dragom bogu sto je cuvao moje mrvice. sutra ujutro vadim betu, rez ce biti oko 2. jos to kada vidim....
ljubim vas sve...

----------


## miba

Makica :Klap: 

mi smo jučer prošli ET 3 mrvice i čekamo ß 14.04., nekako sam sva sretna ,ali se i bojim jer me svladala viroza i grlo i sinusi rasturaju!Ako netko zna dobar lijek -pomozite!

----------


## arizona311

*Makice*, predivna vijest. Čestitam od srca :Klap: 

 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu

----------


## arizona311

*milba*, sretno s mrvicam
 ~~~~~~~~~~~da se lijepo stisnu uz mamu.
Odmaraj u krevetu iz čaj i med, nadam se da će viroza brzo proći.

Kakvi su embriji bili.  th.

----------


## mrvica7

> dobro jutro drage moje.cijelu noc sanjam da radim drugi test, ali ga nikako ne mogu napraviti, kao puna kuca gostiju i bas svi moraju na wc. napokon se probudim kad je MM isao na posao , i ponovim. srce mi je stalo. a ono plus do neba, jaci nego jucer, fini, ma , savrsen. ne mogu vam cure opisati kako se osjecam, znate sve i same. nakon toliko tuge, suza....zahvaljujem dragom bogu sto je cuvao moje mrvice. sutra ujutro vadim betu, rez ce biti oko 2. jos to kada vidim....
> ljubim vas sve...


od srca ti čestitam draga  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Heart:   :Heart: ....predivne vijesti...

----------


## mrvica7

curke, da vas pitam, je li vam kad kasnila nakon neuspjelog et?...

----------


## Makica

miba, ja za grlo kupim propolis u spreju. nakon sto par puta strcnem, obicno me prodje. ne znam smijes li to sada, ali pitaj u ljekarni. od srca ti zelim da se tvoje mrvice cvrsto prime!!!!!
mrvice, meni nije, dosla je cim sam saznala ze betu i prestala sa utricima. odmah drugi dan. jel ti inace redovita?

----------


## mrvica7

ma je, inače mi je redovna i prošli put čim sam prestala sa utrićima mi je odmah i došla...nema veze, proljeće i sve to skupa, doći će...samo onako pitam, da se nije šta poremetilo i da vidim da li se nekome još tako dogodilo...

----------


## ANGEL_26

Evo cure stalno vas pratim i kad sam vidila da je Makici test pozitivan morala sam joj čestitat...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Predivno...Obožavam ovako nešto čuti. I ja bi vam se pridružila, jučer sam imala punkciju 6 jajnih stanica, a sad cekam kad ce bit transfer ili u subotu ili blastice u ponedjeljak. :Saint: 
Svim čekalicama bete želim pozitivnu i ogromnu beturinu i da sve budemo debele ovu godinu. Neka Bog zadrži mrvice u nama da ih čuvamo i volimo. Puna sam emocija...
Evo malo vibri za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I želim puno srece onima kojima sad nije uspjelo...Sljedeci put je dobitni!!!!!!!!Mora bit!  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Mrvice, meni je m došla i kroz utriće, idući dan bi išla vaditi betu (pretežno 12.dan) i procurila do kraja. 
Ja sam se jutros probudila sva u znoju jer sam sanjala da sam procurila ful a 5.dnt je! Ufff kako sam bila tužna.  :Sad: 
Nego, da li se neka od vas 4/5. dnt toliko napuhnula da ju je sve boljelo? Ja sam mislila sinoć da ću poletiti koliko sam bila napuhana  :Shock: , sad već puno manje.
Makica, čestitam!
Angel, sretno!

----------


## tlukaci5

Makica čestitke :Klap:

----------


## seka35

> ma je, inače mi je redovna i prošli put čim sam prestala sa utrićima mi je odmah i došla...nema veze, proljeće i sve to skupa, doći će...samo onako pitam, da se nije šta poremetilo i da vidim da li se nekome još tako dogodilo...


meni je uvijek kasnila kad sam isla na fet  po 4 dana

----------


## mare41

> curke, da vas pitam, je li vam kad kasnila nakon neuspjelog et?...


 Pravilo je da menga dođe 2-4 dana nakon transfera.

----------


## ValaMala

> Pravilo je da menga dođe 2-4 dana nakon transfera.


Ne kužim ovo

----------


## mrvica7

ok, hvala vam curke...ma ja sam nakon prošlog ICSIa dobila točno nakon 15 dana od et, a sada je 18 dana prošlo, ali doći će do nedelje...vidim da ih je bilo i po 4,5 dana kašnjenja....pusa i hvala još jednom...

----------


## mare41

A sorry, brzina, ispravak-2-4 dana nakon zadnjeg utrića, onima koji ne procure pod utrićima (odnosilo se na citirano pitanje).
mrvica, pa šta kažu- zašto ti toliko kasni?

----------


## sildad

> Ne kužim ovo


I meni tako dođe M, između 3-5 dana. Ispravite me ako griješim, ali mislim da M dođe nakon šta padne nivo progesterona.

----------


## mare41

sildad, naravno da je tako, zato se i progesteron (duphaston i utrogestani) mogu koristiti za regulaciju ciklusa i za produljenje ciklusa.

----------


## marisela

> dobro jutro drage moje.cijelu noc sanjam da radim drugi test, ali ga nikako ne mogu napraviti, kao puna kuca gostiju i bas svi moraju na wc. napokon se probudim kad je MM isao na posao , i ponovim. srce mi je stalo. a ono plus do neba, jaci nego jucer, fini, ma , savrsen. ne mogu vam cure opisati kako se osjecam, znate sve i same. nakon toliko tuge, suza....zahvaljujem dragom bogu sto je cuvao moje mrvice. sutra ujutro vadim betu, rez ce biti oko 2. jos to kada vidim....
> ljubim vas sve...


 Od srca ti šaljem sve čestitke da tako ostane do kraja.

----------


## mrvica7

> A sorry, brzina, ispravak-2-4 dana nakon zadnjeg utrića, onima koji ne procure pod utrićima (odnosilo se na citirano pitanje).
> mrvica, pa šta kažu- zašto ti toliko kasni?


nisam ni pitala...ma ima još vremena da dođe...još jednom, hvala vam curke na odgovorima...pusa velika...sad su planovi za 8.mjesec, najprije borba sa kilogramima, a mm ispijanje vitamina, jer nam je ostala samo 1 slamčica zamrznuta, a neznamo što se tamo krije dok se ne odmrzne....da više ne zachatavam temu vibram svim čekalicama bete da vam budu ogromne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~..  ..pusa veeeeeelika....

----------


## kiki30

drage moje,moja beta na 13dnt je  1571!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

*Makica* čestitam još jednom.

----------


## eva133

> drage moje,moja beta na 13dnt je  1571!!!!


Ajme Kiki draga moja znala sam ja. Jesam ti rekla.
Bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## marisela

> drage moje,moja beta na 13dnt je  1571!!!!


Kiki30 ma sve čestitke od srca svaka  čast beta je za deset.

----------


## kiki30

hvala cure,ajme mislila sam da će mi srce iskočit kad sam dobila nalaz u ruke...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Kiki*  :Very Happy:  Čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## pirica

> drage moje,moja beta na 13dnt je  1571!!!!


čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Kiki, bit će to blizančeki, čestitam!

----------


## artisan

bravi kiki30  :Very Happy: , čestitam

----------


## kety28

Kiki , ČESTITAM !!!!!!

----------


## venddy

Kiki čestitam ti i ovdje, bravo!!!

----------


## smj

Kiki i Makica, mogle ste nam napisati jos jednom nakon kojeg dana su Vam vraceni embrici i kakve ste specificne simptome imale, da ne vrtim cijeli forum unazad, izdvojite ono nesto sto smatrate najvaznijim.
Ogromne cestitke Kiki, nek se samo dupla.

----------


## kiki30

evo me...zvala mb i kaže sestra jasna,da ne moram ići ponovo vadit,da je super i za 2 tj.prvi ultrazvuk.još ne mogu vjerovat!!!
smj,ja sam samo imala tu i tamo probadanje u trbuhu ko pred mengu i to je to...ništa drugo.mjerila sam temp.prvih par dana al kad sam vidjela da je stalno 36,5 odustala sam.
svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ValaMala

*kiki*, kakva čudesna beta! Čestitam! Blago tebi draga moja, zaslužila si!

----------


## darmar

kiki30 moram i ovdje čestitati  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
 :Klap:  za tim u MB

----------


## seka35

sve cestike za nove trudnice

----------


## kiki30

hvala cure,evo prestala se trest  :Smile:  joj,nakon 8 godina čekanja,nadanja,tuge,boli,suza..napokon suze radosnice!!
sad pomalo uživat,od sutra na g.o. :Cool: 
 :Klap:  za dr.vlaisavljevića !!!

----------


## Makica

kiki, prekrasno, prekrasno, divnooooo! cestitam, trudnice!

----------


## dorina199

kiki čestitam!!!!

----------


## mrvica7

kiki, od srca vam čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Kiss: .....

----------


## ici

*Makice* jeeeeeeeeeeeee čestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Kiki* super beta  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aslan

kiki30 i makica-CESTITAM!!!!!
meni danas evo 5dnt, i dalje bez simptoma, temperatura povisena ali uvijek mi je povisena u drugom dijelu ciklusa, a po par puta na dan me onako zaboli trbuh kao pred mengu i to je to.

----------


## Snekica

Aslan, meni jučer konačno jedan pošteni ne/simptom. Napuhala se kao da ću poletiti! Danas u pola, ali stalno imam neki pritisak oko jajnika uz povremeno bockanje. T mi je svako jutro 37.0, mada je mjerim samo iz budalaštine i dosade, da imam neki feeling da nešto radim. E, i cike me bole za krepati, do jučer samo bradavice, a od jučer SVE.

----------


## nina977

Kiki i Makica čestitam,jeeeeee! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ptica1

Makice i Kiki čestitam, bravo za vas.................

----------


## Jesen82

> Aslan, meni jučer konačno jedan pošteni ne/simptom. Napuhala se kao da ću poletiti! Danas u pola, ali stalno imam neki pritisak oko jajnika uz povremeno bockanje. T mi je svako jutro 37.0, mada je mjerim samo iz budalaštine i dosade, da imam neki feeling da nešto radim. E, i cike me bole za krepati, do jučer samo bradavice, a od jučer SVE.


Sneki draga....meni je napuhanost bila prvi pravi simptom :Wink:  držim fige čvrsto :Heart: 

kiki čestitke od srca!

----------


## Makica

joj, cure, ja sam jos uvijek tako nepovjerljiva dok ne vidim betu sutra u dva. znam da test rijetko laze, pogotovo dvaput, he,he, ali svejedno. 
smj, ne znam uopce sto bih izdvojila od simptoma a da nije totalna glupost. ako nesto pomaze, mama mi je rekla da sam jako blijeda i "vodenasta"-sto god to znacilo. 
meni su vratili 3 mrvice, jedna 4-stanicna, jedna 6-stanicna i jedna 8-stanicna. i to treci dan. 9dpt sam prvi puta napravila test, i bio je pozitivan. danas 10dpt debeli plus. iskreno , divota ziva za vidjeti.

----------


## kaja82

Drage cure, evo i ja sam se napokon prvi put u fazi nakon transfera. ET je bio 28.3. i čekam betu slijedeći tj i naravno nadam se najboljem. 
Valjda će od 3 mrvice jedna poželjet ostat u meni  :Smile:  . 
Sretno svima dok čekaju betu a i onima koje su je dočekale!

----------


## marisela

kaja82 od srca sve naj za tebe i tvoje mrvice da ostanu sa svojom mamom narednih 9 mjeseci.

----------


## smj

vecer djevojke, danas, 8 dnt -10 dpo, cijeli dan dolje imam neko grcenje i probadanje, malo sam danas setala (30-ak minuta). Od sest popodne visim za racunalom jer (naravno!?!) moram zavrsit "neko sranje" i to je sve samo jace i jace, kao neki pritisak, kao da sam puna zracnih mjehurica ili neke pjenice u trbuhu, i odgovara mi samo lezeci polozaj (ha?!).
Jel' to normalno? Inace, osjecam se zbilja kao da cu dobit mengu i bole me ledja, ali to je valjda overdose od utrica?

----------


## kiki30

jutro cure! evo još ne mogu ni spavat od uzbuđenja  :Smile: 
venddy,sad si ti na redu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
smj,i ja sam bila sva napuhnuta i u grčevima da sam u subotu zbog toga išla na hitnu,nisam više mogla.samo ti šetaj,do sad sam svaki put ležala a ovaj baš nisam htjela,šetala sam,na kavice do dućana i vidiš!!! navijam za tebe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kaja,za tvoje mrvice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
makica,super za test,ja nisam imala snage opet ga radit..sad čekanje velikeee bete  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

jutro svima cure! jooj, cure, utjeha mi treba! danas vadim betu, a jutros vidim malo, sitno brljavljenje. po pravilu, trebam dobiti sutra, ali nisam prosli put dobila pod utricima. pa, kakva je to nenormalna igra sa zivcima! tjesim se da ne bi dva testa bila pozitivna, jel tako, jel tako? jel koja od vas koje ste imale pozitivnu betu brljavila? nije to puno, vise kao par tockica, ali vidim na wc papiru da bi moglo uskoro postati jace. i boli me kao da vec curim odavno, ali tako me boli vec danima. do nalaza bete cu biti potpuno izvan sebe. heeeelp!

----------


## kiki30

makice,sve će bit super..mene i sad boli ko da ću dobit stvari..to ti je i normalno,trebala si dobit stvari a nisi jer si trudna i sad to sitno što je ostalo izlazi,ne brini se..nije dobro za bebu  :Smile: 
pa imala si pozitivne testove,zato bit vesela i puna optimizma...navijam za tvoju betu  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

ma, stalno se tjesim da mi ne bi testovi bili pozitivni. znaci, to nije nista neobicno? samo da se ne pojaca, samo da se ne pojaca. 
kiki, hvala ti,od srca. toliko se nadam, toliko se nadam!

----------


## mare41

Makica, trudničko brvljavljenje nije forumska rijetkost, nakon što nam javiš lijepu betu-sigurno će ti i doktor reći da miruješ i vjerojatno piti utriće, nadamo se super beti (pa duplanju) i da se smiri iscjedak.

----------


## eva133

Izvadila sam krv i sad čekam da dobijem službeno priopćenje da nisam trudna.

----------


## Makica

evo, i ja sam izvadila betu, nalazi u 12h. molim se bogu da je sve ok, a tako me strah. 
eva133, drzi se , a i ja cu skupa s tobom.

----------


## eva133

> evo, i ja sam izvadila betu, nalazi u 12h. molim se bogu da je sve ok, a tako me strah. 
> eva133, drzi se , a i ja cu skupa s tobom.


Joj draga ti se imaš čemu nadati, a ja ću samo dobiti potvrdu onog što sam već znala. Više nemam ni pms. Kao da mi je već menga prošla. Ništa ne kužim.

----------


## maza975

samo da javim, dobila ... i to ranije od očekivanog!

----------


## eva133

> samo da javim, dobila ... i to ranije od očekivanog!


Žao me je :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

*maza*, žao mi je!

*eva*, kad su rezultati?

*makica*, nema šanse da bi 2 testa bila pogrešna, još malo pa skakućemo za tebe!

Ja bila danas na pregledu, malo sam napuhnuta i dr. je odlučio ipak ne dati mi decapeptyl za svaki slučaj

----------


## eva133

*Vala*sad sam zvala lab i kažu da nazovem za pola sata.
 Još nije gotov nalaz.
 Šta se uopće trudim i tako znam rezultat.

----------


## Makica

maza975, zao mi je! 
eva133, odmah javi rezultate. odmah!
ja ne znam kako cu izdrzati jos sat vremena. pucam po savovima, a tako se nadam. brljavljenje jos u pocetnoj fazi, nista posebno za vidjeti, ali je tu. ahhhhhhhhh!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Eva* ja se ipak nadam pozitivnoj beti  :Zaljubljen:  Napisala si da su tvoju frendicu dan nakon transfera bolila ledja, jel ona imala trensfer na VV-u ako je onda smo bile skupa, koliko su joj embrija vratili mozda ju znam  :Smile: 
*Makica* no sikiriki sve je u redu ti jesi trudnica  :Heart:

----------


## seka35

makica ,eva jos malo  i jedva cekam da napiste  trocifrene brojke

----------


## eva133

> *Eva* ja se ipak nadam pozitivnoj beti  Napisala si da su tvoju frendicu dan nakon transfera bolila ledja, jel ona imala trensfer na VV-u ako je onda smo bile skupa, koliko su joj embrija vratili mozda ju znam 
> *Makica* no sikiriki sve je u redu ti jesi trudnica


Monika, mala mršavica. Više se ne sjećam koji je to dan bio, ali možda si ti pratila.
Kod mene neće biti pozitivne bete. Dva testa pokazala -.

----------


## eva133

Koliko sam skužila sve cure koje su trudne su bile napuhane.
Ja to definitivno nisam.

----------


## pirica

> Koliko sam skužila sve cure koje su trudne su bile napuhane.
> Ja to definitivno nisam.


ja sam bila jako napuhana a nisam bila t

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Monika, mala mršavica. Više se ne sjećam koji je to dan bio, ali možda si ti pratila.
> Kod mene neće biti pozitivne bete. Dva testa pokazala -.


Jel ona mozda iz Varazdina, ako je sjecam  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

drage moje, moja beta 11dpt je 137,5 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
zvala doktora , on sav odusevljen, ali mu zaboravila reci za iscjedak, od silne srece. pa cu ga zvati opet za pola sata. 
jupiiiiiii!

----------


## pirica

> drage moje, moja beta 11dpt je 137,5 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> zvala doktora , on sav odusevljen, ali mu zaboravila reci za iscjedak, od silne srece. pa cu ga zvati opet za pola sata. 
> jupiiiiiii!


 bravo, čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ptica1

Makica, čestitam i nadam se da ću i ja i još puno nas dočekati takvu ß i to što skorije.

----------


## seka35

makice ,cestitam i navijamo i za evu da nas obraduje

----------


## kiki30

makice,čestitam... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivka13

Bravo Makice i Kiki!!! Čestitam!
ValaMala i svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## delfin

*Kiki i Makica,* jeeeeeeeeeee!

Svim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vam budu veeeelikeee!

----------


## artisan

makica bravo, 
eva ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Beavo Makica  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Makice, jupiii! Čestitam!

----------


## marisela

Makice čestitke od srca ..

----------


## Makica

cure, hvala vam svima, da i vas sto prije iznenadi trocifrena beta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eva133

*Makice* čestitam.
Moja beta je 0. Ovaj ciklus preskačemo i onda početko 5.mj krećemo u nove pobjede.

----------


## venddy

Makice čestitka na beti  :Klap:  i da to brljavljenje što prije prestane.

moja beta očekivana 1,2 i M krenula. 
Sutra sam već na prvoj inekciji za stimulirani

----------


## venddy

eva :Love:  nadam se da će nam objema slijedići biti dobitni

----------


## darmar

> kaja82 od srca sve naj za tebe i tvoje mrvice da ostanu sa svojom mamom narednih 9 mjeseci.


potpisujem!

----------


## darmar

eva133  :Love: , neka u 5.mj.dočekamo svoje makar trocifrene bete.

----------


## eva133

Venndy super što odmah krećeš. Jel da kako se odmah bolje osjećaš i sve je nekako iza tebe. Tako sam i ja prošli put odmah poslje bete ušla u postupak i bilo mi je super. Negativna beta brzo ispari. Sad još samo da procurim, ali po mom iskustvu tek u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak.
Sretno. Nadam se da ćeš brzo biti trudna.

----------


## seka35

eva133,doci ce i tvoj dan ,vidjet ces! svaka cast sto planiras  slijedeci postupak

----------


## smj

Mkaice,, Kiki, opet ja gnjavim s pitanjima - jeste li imale implatacijsko (spoting ili nesto bar)?!

Eva, sigurno ce biti sad u novom postupku.

Vendi, super se "recikliras" u nove pobjede.

----------


## kiki30

eva,sve sam ti rekla...doći će i tvoja beta... :Smile: 
vendy,evo puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoj sljedeći postupak
smj,ja nisam imala nikakav spoting..

----------


## nina977

Makice,čestitam :Very Happy: 


Eva,žao mi je :Sad:

----------


## kaja82

Hvala cure na potpori!
Svima sa pozitivnom betom čestitke od srca!

----------


## alma_itd

Evo sad dosla iz bolnice.Vracena jedna blastocita u FET-u.Beta 13.04.Nastavljam sa Estrofemom i utricima,mislila sam u ovom postupku mjeriti temp ali sam odustala,sto manje znam lakse ce mi biti :Laughing: .Od 7 embrija koje sam imala u ''zamrzivacu'' od proslog postupka ostala su mi jos samo 2 8-stanicna,odmrzavali su juce sve redom ali je eto jedna blastocita prezivjela.Nadam se da ce se lijepo smjestiti i odluciti da ostane.Svim cekalicama bete zelim puno srece a onima koje nisu uspjele  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Makice cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Eva, Veddy :Love:

----------


## Makica

:Love: eva133
venddy :Heart: 
smj, nikakav spotting, nista, bas nista osim konstantnog pms-a, i pod zadnje probadanja u preponama. jos malo i znat ces!!!
svim cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Snekica

Venddy, stvarno expressno! Sretno dalje!

----------


## tikki

makice čestitam!  :Very Happy: 

Venddy, super za brzi povratak u igru... nadam se da je ovo tvoja pobjednička  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

alma ,da ovaj put uspije

----------


## alma_itd

> alma ,da ovaj put uspije


:-d:-d:-d

----------


## alma_itd

I ja se iskreno nadam

----------


## aslan

makica i kiki cestitam!!!!trudnice nase!!!! drzite nama raznoraznim cekalicama fige da vam se uskoro pridruzimo!
brojim 6dnt, danas u par navrata sam mislila da menga stize jer me trbuh boli identicno kao pred mengu. sutra se pikam brevactidom.mrzim mengu, sanjam ju i od nje imam nocne more, ne zelim je narednih 9 mjeseci!!!

----------


## kiki30

aslan,i dalje ćemo navijat za vas.... dan prije bete i ja sam sanjala da sam dobila mengu,strašno...ali bez brige.sad je nećeš imat dugo,dugo..-to ti od srca želim   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## smj

Znas, Makice, meni danas 9dpt, 11dpo, i nemam hrabrosti jos raditi test kao ti.  
Doc rekao 8.4. beta, pa se ja jos malo nadam.
Mozda u ponedjeljak ipak pokusam, vidjet cu....
Inace, grcici i osjecaj "spuzvaste mase" u maternici, i povremena probadanja u rodnici (ali to su utrici), te cicke bolne s "bocnih strana" u produzetku od pazuha, mozes mislit?!
Bilo bi super kad bi postojao neki scener koji bi odmah ocitao sta se dogadja, pa ni jedna od nas ne bi morala tako "odbrojavati dane"...
Pozdrav svim cekalicima.
Vazno je da ne gubimo nadu.

----------


## pirica

*eva*, *veddy*

----------


## Makica

:Heart: alma, kaja82, sretno cure!
aslan :Love: sve vas puno, puno volim i neprestano mislim na vas!
smj, to mi tvoje mirise na dobro, ja sam pucala od bolova 9dpt, kada sam napravila test. to jutro sam mislila da sam dobila.znamo sve i same da nema pravila, a to s testovima je skakljivo. ako je -, onda se zbediramo, a to je fakat rano! od srca ti zelim puno,puno srece.

----------


## arizona311

alma, zajedno ćemo vaditi betu  :Klap: 
U petak su mi vraćena 3 embrija.

Čestitke od srca svim dobitnim betama, za ostale veliki zagrljaj podrške :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

Arizona 311 cuvaj svoje 3 mrve i nadam se da ce nam 13-ti biti sretan dan :Very Happy:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Znas, Makice, meni danas 9dpt, 11dpo, i nemam hrabrosti jos raditi test kao ti. 
> Doc rekao 8.4. beta, pa se ja jos malo nadam.
> Mozda u ponedjeljak ipak pokusam, vidjet cu....
> Inace, grcici i osjecaj "spuzvaste mase" u maternici, i povremena probadanja u rodnici (ali to su utrici), te cicke bolne s "bocnih strana" u produzetku od pazuha, mozes mislit?!
> Bilo bi super kad bi postojao neki scener koji bi odmah ocitao sta se dogadja, pa ni jedna od nas ne bi morala tako "odbrojavati dane"...
> Pozdrav svim cekalicima.
> Vazno je da ne gubimo nadu.


I mene cicke bole sa bocnih strana isto kao tebe i to samo ujutro  :Laughing:

----------


## Makica

samo da prijavim da je moje brljavljenje vec skoro skroz prestalo i da u ponedjeljak ponavljam betu. nadam se da ce lijepo rasti! 
venddy, kakav ti je protokol za stimulirani?

----------


## Snekica

*Makice*, super! Čekamo ponedjeljak!  :Klap: 
Moram samo čestitati jednoj dragoj Petrovki koja nije na forumu na njenom +!!!  :Very Happy:  Nisam mogla odoljeti!  :Embarassed:

----------


## Makica

hvala, snekica! strah me, ali vjerujem da ce biti sve ok. aaaaaaa!
jos malo i veselit cemo se i tebi!

----------


## smj

> I mene cicke bole sa bocnih strana isto kao tebe i to samo ujutro


Tomislava, ipak mislim da su nam to samo utrici. 
Kod trudnica su cijele bile bolne i svasta nesto...

Znas, kao i ta probadanja u rodnici od guranja utrica.
Jedino sto mi daje nadu je to krckanje u maternici.

Ma, necemo mi izgubiti nadu, koji ti je dpt i dpo?!

----------


## Makica

smj, tek sada vidim da ti vadis betu 08.04.,to bi ti bio 17dnt? nikada ne kuzim zasto tako kasno, vidim da su neke cure vadile 16dnt. to ovisi o terapiji poslije, jel tako? tipa, ako dobijete brevactid ili nesto , onda se kasnije vadi? jer ja sam prvu vadila 11dpt. 
gledala sam vete nasih trudnica malo po forumu, pa mi moja izgleda nesto mala? jel to normalno za 11dpt?(137,5)? vadim opet sutra, kolika bi mi trebala biti onda po pravilu?

----------


## aleksandraj

Makice i ostale nove trudnice, cestitlke od srca. Beta je ok, bitno je da se pravilno dupla. Imas primjera lijepih trudnoca koje su pocele i s manjom betom...samo se opusti i uzivaj u trudnoci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
eva, vendy i ostale suborke, hrabro naprijed. Jednom mora uspjeti
Ja cekam M pa da krenem napokon

----------


## aslan

makice tvoja beta je super, jer tek ti je 11dnt a vec ti je trocifrena, dupla se svakih 48 sati tako da bi ti sljedeca trebala biti oko 280! 
uzivaj u svojoj sreci i opusti se!
ja danas brojim 8dnt. nista znacajnijih simptoma, uvijek sam imala simptome a nisam bila trudna pa se sad ne oslanjam vise na to. evo cice bole-ali i prije mengu bole, temperatura ne pada ispod 37,2 - ali uvijek mi je povisena bila poslije transfera pa vjerovatno od utrica, osjecam umor -ali alergija me uhvatila pa od toga po ovakvom vremenu jedva hodam,itd.
test cu napraviti u srijedu na 11dnt. ako vjestica prije ne dodje jer me trbuh vec danima boli kao pred mengu.

----------


## smj

> smj, tek sada vidim da ti vadis betu 08.04.,to bi ti bio 17dnt? nikada ne kuzim zasto tako kasno, vidim da su neke cure vadile 16dnt. to ovisi o terapiji poslije, jel tako? tipa, ako dobijete brevactid ili nesto , onda se kasnije vadi? jer ja sam prvu vadila 11dpt. 
> gledala sam vete nasih trudnica malo po forumu, pa mi moja izgleda nesto mala? jel to normalno za 11dpt?(137,5)? vadim opet sutra, kolika bi mi trebala biti onda po pravilu?


Makice, beta ti je super, samo nek se dupla, sto su ti i druge cure vec rekle.
A vezano za ovako kasnu betu, ni ja ne razumijem, mozda jer sam punkciju imala 11, a ne 14 dana ciklusa. Terapija nakon transfera su tri puta po dva utrica, kao gotovo svima. E da, jos inace uzimam bromergon zbog prolaktina (to valjda sve usporava).  Usput doktori se jako razlikuju u misljenju treba li nakon transfera i dalje uzimati bromergon (ali meni skoci prolaktin kao blesav ako ga ne uzimam)...

----------


## mare41

smj, a gdje si u postupku? Beta može i 15. dan, predugo je čekati 17. dan.

----------


## Makica

hvala vam cure, skroz ste me umirile! 
aslan i ja sam mislila da cu procuriti, to vise nije bilo normalno kakav pms sam imala. i stalno sam bila umorna, cijelo vrijeme.
smj, a da ti ipak napravis testic? ako se ne varam, danas ti je 10dpt? sorry, ali ne mogu docekati da cujem i vase rezultate, tako mi sve mirise na dobro.

----------


## smj

mare41, u Zg, na VV.
Makice, vjerojatno cu probati u ponedjeljak test (14dpo, 12dpt).
Evo i temperatura mi je 36,5 - skoro pa niti jedan trudnicki znak.
Ne znam, ne znam...

----------


## Snekica

*Makice* ne brini! Ako ti je tolika beta za 11dpt, zbroji kolika će ti biti na 14dpt kad bi trebala vaditi po pravilu, i onda se sjeti da si je tek onda trebala vaditi. Negdje blizu 400? Srce sad na miru?  :Kiss:  Samo nek se sad fino dupla!

----------


## alma_itd

Makice jedva cekam da nam sutra javis nove vrijednosti tvoje bete :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Opusti se,to je sad najvaznije.

----------


## arizona311

Cure imam jedno pitanje. 
Moram si dati pikicu Brevactid-a, a otopina za mučkanje nalazi se u staklenom bočici. Prvi put kada sam pokušala otvoriti staklo mi se rasprsnulo tako da sam morala paziti na male komadiće. Koje je točna procedura za to otvaranje, zna li tko?  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

arizona, vidiš točkicu pri dnu vrha ampule? Tamo bi trebala staviti palac i gurnuti, nije baš lako, svima su nam pucale ampule.

----------


## seka35

meni je uvijek bolje uspijevalo kad stavim palac ispod tockice i onda gurnem. kad sm stavila prvi put na tocnicu svu sam ampulu zgnjecila

----------


## venddy

> samo da prijavim da je moje brljavljenje vec skoro skroz prestalo i da u ponedjeljak ponavljam betu. nadam se da ce lijepo rasti! 
> venddy, kakav ti je protokol za stimulirani?


Makice ja sam ti na kratkom protokolu: 2.dan dva decapeptyla, 3.i 4. dan po dva decapeptyla i 3 menopura, 5. i 6. dan po pola decapeptyla i po tri menopura. 7. dan prva folikulometrija pa po potrebi još jedan ili dva decapeptyla. I to je bilo to prošli put a i sada sam dobila isti protokol.

Nadam se da se ti osjećaš dobro, da nema više brljavljenja i najvažnije da te ponovljena beta sutra umiri

----------


## Makica

venddy, znaci vec si pocela s pikanjem?
da, brljavljenje je skroz stalo, odmah drugi dan. 
a sto se tice ampulica brevactida, ja sam isla uvijek u hitnu da me pikaju, i sestrama je par puta isto znalo puknuti.

----------


## tina73

Zelim da cestitam novim trudnicama, sve naj naj. Redovito vas pratim, inace mi je 27.03. vraceno 3 embrija, tako da sam cekalica. Danima lezim doma i imam poludit. Mislila sam od sutra malo u setnju. Nego, citam na forumu kako mnoge cure nisu lezale nego su isle na posao, pa ne znam kako su sa utricima. Da li lezite posle njih i koliko? Ja bih mozda krenula u setnje i to, ali ne znam zbog ovoga. Ako neko ima neki predlog.
Pozdrav

----------


## venddy

tina želim ti lijepu betu i da ovaj postupak bude sretan za tebe. 
slobodno možeš u šetnju, dapače previše ležanja isto nije dobro zbog cirkulacije, ja sam isto jedna od ovih koje treći dan idu radit. Po američkim forumima vidim da žene već sutradan idu na posao. Utrić koji sam na poslu morala uzimat uzimala sam oralno (puno sam u autu pa je to jedino rješenje), inače za vaginalno ja oko pola sata budem u vodoravnom položaju ili polusjedećem i poslije normalno funkcioniram.

----------


## amyx

Pa stavi utrice, odleži sat vremena i onda u šetnju. Nije ti baš ni dobro stalno ležati nakon transfera. Samo nemoj sad raditi neke teške fizičke poslove, dizati teške stvari i tako...ali šetnja svakako, dobro je i za cirkulaciju

----------


## tina73

Puno hvala na brzim odgovorima, puno ste mi pomogle.
Sve naj, naj

----------


## Makica

tina73, puno srece! 
drage moje cure, toliko ste me umirile da mirna srca cekam danas drugu betu. pokusat cu nagovoriti da mi nalzi opet budu u 12, da ne moram cekati do 2/3 popodne. 
svima vam hvala do neba! 
hej , pa smj je rekla danas raditi testić?

----------


## ValaMala

*Makice*, jedva čekam da vidim tvoju ludu brojku danas!

----------


## Makica

najdraze moje, moja beta 14dpt je 879!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jupiiiiiiiiii! 
sve vas puno,puno ljubim i saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve vas!

----------


## linalena

Makice čestitam, jupijeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ja sam danas imala transfer 2 6st mrve 4dan u krio postupku, čistom kriu, bez svježe punkcije, beta sljedeći petak i dotad sam na bolovanju, baš mi se šljivi

----------


## ivanova

> Makice čestitam, jupijeeee 
> 
> Ja sam danas imala transfer 2 6st mrve 4dan u krio postupku, čistom kriu, bez svježe punkcije, beta sljedeći petak i dotad sam na bolovanju, baš mi se šljivi


tebi posebno zelim punoooooooooooooooo srece!!!!

----------


## kinki

> hvala svima na rijecima podrske...sta je tu je, vecina vas je prosla kroz slicne situacije i sve znamo kako je tesko...kod mene je i uz komplikacije bilo je "too good to be true"...tko je jos vidio da mu uspije prvi ivf  idemo dalje...imam puno planova u glavi...ali vidjet cemo sta ce dr. reci...svima koji cekaju da im brzo prodje vrijeme i da bude sve OK!


 Jako, jako mi je žao što tek danas vidim tvoj pp...Oprosti draga, nije me baš bilo po forumu.  Baš sam tužna sad radi tebe, sve sam ti napisala u pp-u,  nadam se da će ti pomoći za idući postupak...Drži se!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Makice* Jupi!!! Čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## aslan

makice vidis vidis kako beta lijepo raste!!!!!!
ja danas napravila test na trudnocu a tek mi je 9dnt, test je pokazao drugu crticu ali totalno blijedu, jedva vidljivu. strah me je da se ne ponavlja isti scenarij biokemijske kad mi je u dva postupka bio pozitivan test a oba puta beta bila ispod 30 i bila je biokemijska....a joj. a moze biti i od Brevactida? tri dana je proslo da sam se piknula. znam da je glupo raditi test ovako rano pogotovo jer sam si dala brevactid ali sto mogu sad je gotovo. sutra cu ga ponoviti pa ako bude i dalje ovako blijeda onda..... a joj a joj.

----------


## mare41

aslan, i sutra je, zbog Brevactida, rano za test. Treba mu barem 5-6 dana da se izluči!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Evo i mene...Danas je bio transfer 5 dan vracene dvije blastice i jedna morula  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . dijagnoza mm kriptozoospermija, samnom sve ok i imam 26 godina. Eto cure moje drage svima želim puno srece i strpljenja...A ja moram u horizontalu...

----------


## aslan

ipak cu pricekat do srijede a tada je 12dnt pa bi valjda do tada trebao ispariti. ma ova crtica je toliko blijeda da je to ovaj vrazji brevactid najvjerovatnije. sta je tu je.

----------


## arizona311

*Makica*, čestiram na prekrasnoj beti, jepiiiiiiiii

*aslan* nadam se da će se druga crtica podebljati. Potpisujem mare41, čekaj još malo s drugim testom zbog Brevactida.

*ANGEL*  krasan transfer. Za male mrve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## arizona311

Baš sam se čula s kolegicom (bile smo isti dan na transfer). Nabraja ona sve simptome koje ima, ovo, ono, a ja samo slušam. Kod mene ništa, ok imam probadanja dole i dosta prduckam, ali sise i ne osjećam. Znam da je nezahvalno razmišljati o tome, pa više ni neću. I ovak se već osjećam ko trudnica :Razz:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*arizona*  :Laughing:  bravo za prduckanje  :Laughing:  i mene je to držalo nakon transfera  :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

Ivanova hvala i velka pusa

Ja jedva čekam da se pojave simptomi da još malo jače vjerujem u uspješnost ovog postupka, samo ko će ih dočekati...

Pitanje: imam dva Brevactida i 1 Decepeptyl, redom pikati 5og B, 6og D  i 8og opet B. E a u koje vrijeme u danu???? Mogu li popodne da mi može muž

----------


## Makica

aslan,moguce da je od brevactida, ali, to nema veze, ne znaci da nije uspjelo! drzim ti figeeeee!
arizona, prduckanje je zakon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
angel, sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
tomislava, gdje si sa rezultatima? cekamo !!!!!
smj, testic?

----------


## Makica

da, p.s. zvala doktora u vg, kaze da ne moram ponavljati betu vise, tako da sam u petak narucena na prvi ultrazvuk! ah!

----------


## alma_itd

Makice cestitke od  :Heart:  Uzivaj u svojoj trudnoci i salji malo trudnicke prasine i nama ''cekalicama''. :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

Meni danas 3dnt,malo me stomak boli a u stvari mislim da me bole ledja od lezanja pa da imam osjecaj od toga da me i stomak boli :Laughing:  Znam da mogu bez straha od menstruacije cekati betu jer pijem estrofem,ali se nadam da se 0 od proslig puta nece ponoviti :Grin:

----------


## venddy

sve vas čekalice bete molim da nas ovaj mjesec obradujete betama.  Bilo bi prekrasno kad bi baš svima ovaj mjesec bili uspješni postupci, e to bi bila statistika :Klap:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> sve vas čekalice bete molim da nas ovaj mjesec obradujete betama. Bilo bi prekrasno kad bi baš svima ovaj mjesec bili uspješni postupci, e to bi bila statistika


Onda evo mene sa svojom 14 dpt  *611*

----------


## marisela

Tomislava sve čestitke za tvoju prelijepu betu i tvoju mrvicu da ostane sa svojom mamom narednih 9 mjeseci.

----------


## venddy

Tomislava bravo :Very Happy: , upravo sam na to mislila, čestitke :Klap:

----------


## linalena

Tomislava jeeeeeeeee , čestitam

----------


## aslan

TOMISLAVA jeeeee cestitam trudnice!!!!!

----------


## Makica

tomislava, pa cijelo popodne smo te cekale! cestitam, prekrasno, prekrasnoooo!

----------


## tikki

*tomislava* čestitam na krasnoj beti!!!! Jupi!!!!

----------


## ptica1

Tomislava, super čestitam~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

tomislava,ćestitam.....  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## smj

Makici i Tomislavi velike, velike cestitke i samo neka beba raste u lijepo i zdravo, bucno dijete.
Makice, danas sam bila u 'intenzivnom' radnom odnosu pa me toliko iscrpilo da sam poslijepodne samo zaspala. Tako nista od testica.
Inace, MM se zalaze da nista ne radim prije roka koji je odredio doktor, jer da cu od npr. negativnog testa do obveznog vadjenja bete biti toliko nemoguca da on to vise ne moze... jadan ....
U ime kucnog mira, tesko se suzdrzavam piskenja po plasticnim casicama i zaranjanja testova ... tako ipak cekamo cetvrtak, 8.4., mislim da smo tada Snekica i ja ...
Inace, u intenzivnijoj aktivnosti, utrici jednostavno cure van - jedva sto ostaje - ipak ih treba piti ili lezati pola dana.
Dolje stalni grcici kao pred mengu.
Sad sam pregledala postove i vidjela da je Tomislava imala istu muku s cickama i to me beskrajno, beskrajno tjesi i ulijeva nadu ...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja za vrijeme radnog vremena utrice popijem, a kad sam kod kuce onda ih stavljam vaginalno.

----------


## ANGEL_26

Tomislava čestitam.... Ovo je predivno. Ovaj mjesec je jako dobro poceo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Jeste vi imale malo malo smeceg poslije transfera? Meni je to bilo danas malo i nema vise.Ne mislim da je implatancija jer je danas i transfer bio 5 dan.

----------


## Makica

prije svega svima dobro jutro! 
angel, ja sam imala malo smedjeg, kod mene je krv,jer sam imala uzasan transfer, bolan i jako krvav. ali, dr mi je rekao da cu malo krvariti. nije to bilo puno, ali tako smedje i trajalo je damo jedan dan. 
smj, da, koliko vidim ti i snekica skupa cekate betu, i objema vam od srca zelim puuuno srece. daj boze da vam se svima, svima ispune zelje!

----------


## mrvica7

čestitam novim trudnicama  :Heart: , a čekalicama da što prije postanu trudnice  :Zaljubljen:  :Saint:  :Zaljubljen: ....

----------


## Snekica

smj, hoćemo u petak ili četvrtak? U petak je 8. Ja bi najradije to već sutra (11dnt) odradila, ali je meni u glavi rano. Tako da ću ja najvjerojatnije u četvrtak, pa u najljepšem slučaju pozitivne bete, ponavljam u subotu! Cicke još lagano bole, najmanje ujutro nakon buđenja, a kasnije opet jače. A dole nemam pojma, nit smrdi nit miriše, ne mislim doslovce  :Smile:

----------


## delfin

Vibrice za sve čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

Evo mog izvještaja - jučer na ultrazvuku jedno srčeko koje kuca. Prvi ultrazvuk pokazao je dvije gestacijske vrećice, no jedna beba nije uspijela. Upravo iz vaših priča znala sam da se to često događa pa sam to nekako dobro i podnijela. Gledajući u onu točkicu na monitoru moje je srce odlučilo radovati se a ne plakati. Toliko od mene, pusa svima.

*Snekica, smj* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe bete.

----------


## Bab

heheh,Snekice...e jesi me nasmijala s ovim "nit smrdi nit miriše, ne mislim doslovce" - zaakoon si !!!

Ja sam ovaj put dogovorila da vadim ß 10-ti dan, pa ako slučajno bude pozitivna da vidimo hoćemo li se pikati sa fragminom ili ne. Tako da ja brojim još 6 dana. I iskreno, baš mi to i paše, jer ako nismo uspjeli, nova M će brže doći pa ću brže opet u novi pokušaj.

Svima koji čekaju želim da i dočekaju, a onima koji su dočekali želim najljepše razdoblje u životu.

pusa velika

----------


## smj

> smj, hoćemo u petak ili četvrtak? U petak je 8. Ja bi najradije to već sutra (11dnt) odradila, ali je meni u glavi rano. Tako da ću ja najvjerojatnije u četvrtak, pa u najljepšem slučaju pozitivne bete, ponavljam u subotu! Cicke još lagano bole, najmanje ujutro nakon buđenja, a kasnije opet jače. A dole nemam pojma, nit smrdi nit miriše, ne mislim doslovce


Snekice, to ti je mozda pametno u cetvrtak, u slucaju uspjeha.
Mogla bih i ja stvarno tako, to mi je 17dpo i 15dnt, kad ako ne tad.
Sta da ti kazem, cicke cas bole, cas ne bole, svakako su drugacije i uh, neugodno mi opisivat detalje.
Dolje isto tako nis spektakularno, nakon stavljanja utrica malo probadanja, tu i tamo koji grcic, ali nista, bas nista da bih ja sad rekla, evo cini mi se - trudna sam ...
Sad vec i radim punom parom, pa manje i obracam paznju na simptome ...
Hajdmo, neka bude cetvrtak vadjenje bete ...

----------


## smj

> Vibrice za sve čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~
> 
> Evo mog izvještaja - jučer na ultrazvuku jedno srčeko koje kuca. Prvi ultrazvuk pokazao je dvije gestacijske vrećice, no jedna beba nije uspijela. Upravo iz vaših priča znala sam da se to često događa pa sam to nekako dobro i podnijela. Gledajući u onu točkicu na monitoru moje je srce odlučilo radovati se a ne plakati. Toliko od mene, pusa svima.
> 
> *Snekica, smj* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe bete.


delfin, neka to jedno bude zdravo i zivo i to je super.
Samo ti budi trudna...
hvala za lijepe zelje

----------


## venddy

delfin čestitam na jednom malom prekrasnom :Heart:

----------


## tlukaci5

delfin,čestitke na srčeku! :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

*Delfin*, čestitam na malom heroju!  :Heart: 
*smj*, dogovor je pao! Za četvrtak i velike bete!!! ... i bez testa!  :Very Happy: 
*Bab*, a šta ću?! Moram se smijati i vas oraspoložiti!

----------


## meca72

halo
i ja bih da vam se pridruzim jer tema mi trenutno odgovara

imala sam transfer 28.03., vracena su mi tri embriona, svako jutro da stavljam gel Crnone i beta zakazana 15.04.
znaci danas mi je peti dan, a jutros sam imala malo braon po gacama...malo me probada po stomaku, prepone i imam sitne grceve u dnu stomaka,ledja i grsta me povremeno zabole...
pre sam uvek pre menstruacije imala spoting, i strah me da nije ponovo to, sto vise mrzin nego i samu menstruaciju, ili mi je od gla, ili ono najlepse?

sta vi mislite?
hvala unapred

----------


## Malena72

Cure moje ja Vas čitam svaki dan i veselim se skupa svama  :Smile:    Od srca čestitke svim novim trudnicama i vidim da ima još puno cura koje čekaju betu i želim Vam lijepe pozitivne bete!!!!   Pusa svima od mene.

----------


## Malena72

Meca 72 dobro došla  :Smile:    ja se nadam da ti je to implatacija  :Wink: 

Iako sa tim ranim znakovima mislim da baš nemožemo biti presigurni što je posrijedi. U svakom slučaju sretno  :Smile:

----------


## reny123

Već dugo na ovom pdf-u nisam vidjela ovaj info, pa stavljam kao podsjetnik:

Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:
1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se
2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu
3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota
4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice
5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu
6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice
7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa
8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv
9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija
10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči
11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz 
urina

----------


## meca72

Ako je puncija bila pukcija bila u sredu u 9.30h, a transfer u 9.00h u petak, koliko je onda moj odnosno kolliko su moji zametci bili stari, s tim da su mi izvadjene 3 jc, kvaliteta A,a u cetvrtak u 8.00h nas je zvao biolog i rekao da su se dve oplodile i da u petak u 9.00 budemo u kliniku a u petak su nam rekli kad smo tamo stigli da ce nam ubaciti sva tri zametka jer se i treca jc oplodila u medjuvremenu. Znam da mi je to treci dan od punkcije, ali neznam da li mi je zametak star dva, odnoso ovaj treci jedan dan...ili su i strarost zametaka racuna od dana punkcije...

----------


## aslan

evo da se i ja javim da sam danas ponovila test i ni c od one druge crtice.... jucer je bila neka blijeda ali ocito od brevactida. menga samo sto nije dosla vec ju osjetim lagano, i temperatura pala. prestajem s utricima i sutra zovem dr L da vidim jel mogu odmah u stimulirani postupak jer je ovo bio klomifenski. sto prije menga dodje prije cu u nove pobjede. osjecam se grozno kao puno puta do sad. a valjda je i moja zvijezda negdje gore....

----------


## Makica

aslan, zao mi je.... :Love:  ali, kada bi trebala vaditi betu?

----------


## Snekica

Kopiram s Odbrojavanja jer nemam snage opet pisati  :Sad:  :
Danas 10dnt počelo smeđarenje i kroz utriće, tako da ni ovaj put ništa.  Cicke me još malo na dodir bole, napuhnuta sam još malo, a i to s  preponama mi je bilo do jučer. Sutra idem vaditi betu da se "skinem" čim  prije s utrića, a i da skinem ovaj postupak s vrata do kraja! Iskreno,  od samog početka kako je krenulo, nisam bolji rezultat ni očekivala.  Javim se sutra! Pusa svima! 

*Aslan*, zar i ti, koka?!  :Sad:  Naše zvjezde su nas očito opet i opet zaobišle...

----------


## venddy

aslan i Snekica bit će mi žao ako kod vas bude isti scenarij kao kod mene, a u tom slučaju želim vam da što prije startate sa novim postupkom kao što sam i ja. Isti dan beta 0 i M krenula. Odmah sam startala sa novim postupkom

----------


## aslan

snekica i ja sam tako od pocetka bila nekako spremna da nece biti nista, a otplakala sam turu, jako sam umorna psihicki od svega, raznoraznih nula, biokemijskih trudnoca, spontanog, kiretaze, hiperstimulacije i bla bla svega onoga kroz sto mi HRABRE zene prolazimo i cinimo za svog bebaca! ali kad i mi dograbimo svoju zvijezdu sve ovo cemo zaboraviti! 
jedva cekam mengu da mogu zvat dr.
i mrzim test Gravignost jer je preosjetljiv i pokaze dvije crtice i na brevactid a to je uzasno kad ih jedan dan vidis a onda ih vise nema! ne zelim vise blijede i anoreksicne crtice na testu- zelim postenu, tamnu i debelu!!!!!! uokvirit cu je!

----------


## smj

> evo da se i ja javim da sam danas ponovila test i ni c od one druge crtice.... jucer je bila neka blijeda ali ocito od brevactida. menga samo sto nije dosla vec ju osjetim lagano, i temperatura pala. prestajem s utricima i sutra zovem dr L da vidim jel mogu odmah u stimulirani postupak jer je ovo bio klomifenski. sto prije menga dodje prije cu u nove pobjede. osjecam se grozno kao puno puta do sad. a valjda je i moja zvijezda negdje gore....


Aslan, ni slucajno da nisi temeljem testa prestala uzimati utrice, za to postoji beta - dok beta ne bude 0, nista nije konacno.
Eto, iz ovog razloga moj MM zabranio testove do bete i ima covjek pravo, izbediram se prije kraja utakmice.
Aslan, utrici jos neka idu...

----------


## Makica

aslan i snekica sacekajte betu, please. suze mi idu na oci dok citam sto pisete, ljubim vas, puno, puno :Love:

----------


## smj

Sneki, nije valjda gotovo, ali mi smo skupa na beti, nemoj me sad ostaviti na mukama...

----------


## linalena

cure kada pikate Brevactide i Decepeptyle?
Ja jučer ujutro prvi Br, a danas trebam Dec, pa onda još u petak Brev,

Ne znam u koliko sati da piknem ovaj Dec danas? Dal isto ujutro kao i Brev jučer? Izašla sam potpuno iz pikica

----------


## Sumskovoce

*aslan i Sneki*  :Love:  nije još gotovo dok beta ne pokaže na čemu smo!!! Nema predaje!!! Šaljem vam ogroman  :Love:

----------


## nina977

Linalena,ja imam istu shemu. Jučer oko 9 sam si  dala Brev. a danas ću u to vrijeme Decapept,s tim da ja još imam i Fragmin svaki dan tak da sam pocijele dane samo pikicama.Dal su tebi napisali i Estrofem?

----------


## alma_itd

aslan i Sneki,mislim na vas i nadam se lijepim betama :Very Happy:

----------


## Malena72

Držite se cure i sačekajte betu. Nemojte odustajati prije vremena, možda još ima šanse. Pusa svima  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

> Linalena,ja imam istu shemu. Jučer oko 9 sam si  dala Brev. a danas ću u to vrijeme Decapept,s tim da ja još imam i Fragmin svaki dan tak da sam pocijele dane samo pikicama.Dal su tebi napisali i Estrofem?


Ne, samo Dec i Brev.! Ni Andol, niš naravno osim Utrića




> aslan i Sneki,mislim na vas i nadam se lijepim betama


     X

----------


## arizona311

*Snekica*, žao mi je, ali se ipak nadam da ćeš nas danas razveseliti s dobrom vijesti.
*smj, aslan* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Kako je počeo sam moj postupak, tako je i završio. Beta <1,2  :Undecided:  Hvala svima na podršci, a sad opet iznova u nove pobjede.  :Kiss:

----------


## nina977

Snekica,žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Makica

:Love: snekica, zao mi je...
hrabro dalje....

----------


## smj

> Kako je počeo sam moj postupak, tako je i završio. Beta <1,2  Hvala svima na podršci, a sad opet iznova u nove pobjede.


Draga Sneki, vjerojatno cu ti se od sutra pridruziti.
Nema nikad dovoljnih i pravih rijeci utjehe kad se desi.
Samo mi sto to prolazimo znamo kako nam je.
Racunaj na slijedeci postupak, prvo se dobro isplaci, da sranje izbacis iz sebe i onda: Sutra je novi dan.
Negdje tamo sigurno ceka neka mala dusa da joj bas ti budes mama.

----------


## miba

> snekica, zao mi je...
> hrabro dalje....




potpisujem :Love:

----------


## darmar

snekica jako mi je žao :Crying or Very sad: , pravi si hrabrica, tako treba, glava gore i u nove pobjede, svaka čast!

----------


## Snekica

smj, nemoj da ti ja dođem tamo gdje živiš!!! Ima da nas svih obraduješ!  :Bouncing: 
Darmar, hrabrice smo sve s ovog Foruma i van njega! Jako HRABRE ŽENE!  :Naklon:

----------


## Bab

Snekice, sve sam ti već rekla... :Love: 

Možemo mi sve izdržati, šta god treba, samo da dođemo do cilja.
Evo, meni je ovo 9-ti postupak i ni na pamet mi ne pada odustajanje.

Sve ćemo mi dočekati naše male mirišljave srečice, SVE !!!

----------


## smj

> Snekice, sve sam ti već rekla...
> 
> Možemo mi sve izdržati, šta god treba, samo da dođemo do cilja.
> Evo, meni je ovo 9-ti postupak i ni na pamet mi ne pada odustajanje.
> 
> Sve ćemo mi dočekati naše male mirišljave srečice, SVE !!!


potpisujem

----------


## aslan

Snekice idemo dalje jos HRABRIJE!!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Uh Snekica  :Love:   :Sad: . Ali vjerujem da nećeš dugo čekati na uspjeh. Sada nije bilo sreće s postupkom, idući puta mora biti!

----------


## Makica

dobro jutro cure!
evo, ispratila mm na posao, kako sam dobra. :Cool:  ja sam vam skroz na bolovanju, imam tako super dr opce prakse. kada je dr t.napisao miravanje, nije bilo govora o povratku na posao. a moji s posla su mrak, nemam rijeci, fakat su mrak. tako da uzivam!!! 
a sutra mi je prvi uzv!!! jupiii! drzite mi figeee!
aslan, kakav je plan za dalje?
smj, cekamo te danas sa rezultatima!
snekica, jos jednom :Love: 
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba!
valamala, sad ce i tvoja beta, sta ne?

----------


## ValaMala

Draga moja, beta će nažalost opet biti samo formalnost, testići su minus, temperatura je drastično pala i osjećam mengu kako dolazi. To je nažalost to...

----------


## Makica

valamala  :Sad: 
jesi sigurna?ma, naravno da nisi, ne mozes ni biti, cekaj betu, draga...

----------


## ValaMala

Jesam draga, jednostavno znam. Ali odmah idemo dalje, premda mi je srce slomljeno..

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ValaMala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se varaš!

----------


## Makica

valamala :Love: 
nema se tu sto reci...

----------


## seka35

valamala ,vec sam ti pisala  da si jako rano napravila test  ,jer su ti  vraceni drugi dan i to je sigurno rano za test.
 meni su vratili dva   i betu sam pravila 15 dan koja je bila 220,a djevojka sto je isti dan bila samnom njoj beta na 15 dan 1200 ,a isto jedna beba...
znaci da sam kojim slucajem radila betu  kao ti sad vjerovatno bi bila jaaaaaaaaaaaaako mala i zabrinula bi se ! test da sam radila sigurno ne bi nista pokazao ... eto malo razmisli i ako ne dobijes do ponedjeljka  ,sigurno nesto ima... strpi se do ponedjeljka ,naravno ako ne dobijes

----------


## reny123

> Već dugo na ovom pdf-u nisam vidjela ovaj info, pa stavljam kao podsjetnik:
> 
> Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:
> 1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se
> 2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu
> 3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota
> 4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice
> 5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu
> 6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice
> ...


ValaMala, ne luduj. Imala si dvodnevne zametke, moguće test još ne može reagirati na betu. Po školski bi se tek danas trebala početi lučiti. Napravila si glupost s tim preranim testom ( nemoj mislit da ja prošli put nisam napravila isto). Još nije sve gotovo. Neću ti sad lagat i govorit da znam da si trudna, već ti hoću reć da još imaš realne šanse za uspjeh. Nemoj sad biti opsesivna s tim testom, ajd u šetnju i popit kavu s nekim. Još nije gotovo!

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala ti, *seka*, bilo bi divno da je tako kako si rekla, no ne mogu ti to objasniti, jednostavno osjećam da nije uspjelo. Svakako ću raditi betu, ali ovaj postupak je za mene završio i sad moram skupljati snagu za dalje...

----------


## tlukaci5

Vala mala točno znam kako se osjećaš jer sam i ja isto tako osjećala u zadnjem postupku i nažalost bila sam u pravu, ali ipak su cure u pravu kad kažu da čekaš betu jer ipak uvijek ima nade. :Smile:

----------


## smj

> dobro jutro cure!
> evo, ispratila mm na posao, kako sam dobra. ja sam vam skroz na bolovanju, imam tako super dr opce prakse. kada je dr t.napisao miravanje, nije bilo govora o povratku na posao. a moji s posla su mrak, nemam rijeci, fakat su mrak. tako da uzivam!!! 
> a sutra mi je prvi uzv!!! jupiii! drzite mi figeee!
> aslan, kakav je plan za dalje?
> smj, cekamo te danas sa rezultatima!
> snekica, jos jednom
> svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba!
> valamala, sad ce i tvoja beta, sta ne?


Draga Makice i draga Sneki, nakon moje prijateljice iz labosa, koja me je nazvala cim je vidjela moju danasnju betu od 619, vi ste prve osobe kojoj to javljam.
Tresem se, bojim se da od mog soka i uzbudjenja beba ne otidje, jutros sam imala prvi put od transfera smedje brljavljenje po gacicama.
Godinama, godinama cekam svoju prvu pozitivnu betu i sad kad je dosla, ja sam prenerazena od straha hoce li sve biti u redu.
Prvo sam plakala par minuta na krevetu, pa sam brze bolje nadomjestila jedan utric umjesto svega sto je iscurilo jutros na put za labos - da mi dijete ne pati od pocetka - pa sa sad izbezumljena ispred racunala.
MM za nevolju nije dostupan. Mama i tata ne bi mogli podnijeti da se nesto desi, pa ne govorim dok "sve ne uhvati maha". joooj....
za ne pogrijesit, svi me zatrpali poslom bas sad....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## seka35

> Hvala ti, *seka*, bilo bi divno da je tako kako si rekla, no ne mogu ti to objasniti, jednostavno osjećam da nije uspjelo. Svakako ću raditi betu, ali ovaj postupak je za mene završio i sad moram skupljati snagu za dalje...


ma ne luduj ,ludice  i malo se opusti  i uzivaj ! sve dok nisi dobil aje dobro

----------


## tally

Cure, nisam se dosta javljala, a i imam tu sreću da ne pripadam više baš ovoj temi...konačno! (al nisam se ni uključila na one trudničke) Samo sam došla "vidjeti" ovu moju grupicu, šta se dešava s vama koje ste navijale kada je trebalo i bile zakon sa svojim komentarima  :Smile: 
*Vala* tebi iskreno želim da te feeling vara, al pošteno da te vara!
*Delfin* nek te ta mrva usreći najviše na svijetu i popuni ti tu malu prazninu...da do kraja nema više nikakvih šokova!
*Aslan* drži mi se, budi hrabra kao što jesi!  :Taps: 
A* Snekice* moja...zbog tebe sam i suzu pustila, daj  opali neku dobru prognozu sebi i svojoj mrvi za sljedeći put! Pusu ti šaljem i drži se!
Svim novim plusičkama čestitam, a ostalima ćemo sigurno drugi mjesec!   :Bye:

----------


## smj

Da, Tomislava, ti si 14 dt imala 611, a ja 15 dnt 619.
Je li tvoja mrva bila stara dva ili tri dana kod transfera?!

----------


## mare41

smj, javiš na Odbrojavanju da ti tamo čestitamo :Smile: ? S brvljavljenjem treba mirovati!

----------


## Makica

smj, jupiiiiiiiiiii!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ne znam zasto, ali, totalno sam znala! jooj, divno, divno!

----------


## nina977

Smj,toooooooo!Čestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Reni76

bravo smj još jedna trudnica sa VV-a
Poskakivat ću na odbrojavanju

----------


## meca72

ja sam ovde nova, od pre neki dan ali procitala sam skoro sve postove na ovoj temi, i posebno pratim smj, jer mi se ucinilo da i imamo nekih slicnosti, i pomislila sa ako ona bude trudna bicu i ja....
i zato ti posebno cestitam,kao i svima ostalim jer svaka pozitivna beta budu novu nadu....

----------


## smj

> smj, javiš na Odbrojavanju da ti tamo čestitamo? S brvljavljenjem treba mirovati!


Mare, sudjelovala sam samo na ovoj temi Nakon transfera (uvijek sam Vas citala, ovo je prvi put da sam se i ja ukljucila).
Pregldat cu sto je odbrojavanje, pa cu se javiti i tamo, znam da to svima znaci.
Koliko nade su mi dale Seka 35, Makica, Tomislave i cure opcenito, svaka nova beta je vise nade za sve nas.

Pokusat cu mirovati, ali sad bih najradije zagrlila svijet, cas placem, cas se smijem.
Nadam se samo da cu izvuci do kraja...
Ma i ovako, sad znam da ipak mogu biti trudna i da ima nade...

Stvarno, Makice, ti si prva rekal, bit ce nesto...

----------


## smj

Makice, ti si odmah regulirala bolovanje.  Jel si bas ono doma ili gibas okolo?
Ne znam sto cu sad?!

----------


## Snekica

*Tally*, draga, na tebi je da se smiješ i da sretna budeš!  :Yes: 
*smj*, čestitam, kokica, ipak imam ovdje neki autoritet. Kad ja kažem beta pozitivna, ona hop pozitivna!  :Very Happy: 
*Valamala*, puj testovi! Pusti to za nekog drugog! 
*aslan*, žao mi je, sve znaš!
Ja još smeđarim, i ne vidim trenutak kad će m pošteno krenuti. Što je najgore od svega, nemam ni s od simptoma menge, a od jučer ujutro sam bez utrića. Do sad bi svaki put prokrvarila u roku 12 sati. Da nisam vadila betu, pretpostavila bi da sam trudna. Koja ironija!  :Mad:

----------


## seka35

smj , sve cestitke i vidis  kako je to lijepo... ja kad sam cekala nalaz bete  bila sam toliko uzbudena da sam pila slatku vodu  ,jer srce ni je kucalo ko ludo,a tek kad sam isla na prvi ultrazvuk i to je slicno kao kad cekas betu... ja sam bila toliko uzbudena da mi je tlak skocio na 140 ,a nakon ultrazvuka kad je dr. rekao da srce kuca i dao mi slicicu sve se smirilo. sad cekam svoj treci ultrazvuk i jedva cekam jer tad cu  uci u cetvrti mjesec. tebi isto zelim sve najbolje i da ti ide onako skolski ,a ja vjerujem da hoce.
 sto se tice mirovanja ,ja i nisam mirovala ,setala sam ,pravim rucak i sve polako ,ali nista tesko ne radim . uglavnom se normalno ponasam ,a tako mi je savjetovao i dr. jer se osjecam dobro i nemam nikakvih bolova ,sem mucnina koje su sad malo rijede ,ali eto jos uvijek prisutne.

----------


## smj

> smj , sve cestitke i vidis  kako je to lijepo... ja kad sam cekala nalaz bete  bila sam toliko uzbudena da sam pila slatku vodu  ,jer srce ni je kucalo ko ludo,a tek kad sam isla na prvi ultrazvuk i to je slicno kao kad cekas betu... ja sam bila toliko uzbudena da mi je tlak skocio na 140 ,a nakon ultrazvuka kad je dr. rekao da srce kuca i dao mi slicicu sve se smirilo. sad cekam svoj treci ultrazvuk i jedva cekam jer tad cu  uci u cetvrti mjesec. tebi isto zelim sve najbolje i da ti ide onako skolski ,a ja vjerujem da hoce.
>  sto se tice mirovanja ,ja i nisam mirovala ,setala sam ,pravim rucak i sve polako ,ali nista tesko ne radim . uglavnom se normalno ponasam ,a tako mi je savjetovao i dr. jer se osjecam dobro i nemam nikakvih bolova ,sem mucnina koje su sad malo rijede ,ali eto jos uvijek prisutne.


Seka, neka bude tako kako govoris, hvala ti.

----------


## delfin

*smj*, bravo za lijepu betu.

*Snekice,* slijedeći postupak je dobitan.

*ValaMala,* i tebi će se sreća osmijehnuti.
*
Tally,* hvala na lijepim željama.

----------


## Makica

> Makice, ti si odmah regulirala bolovanje.  Jel si bas ono doma ili gibas okolo?
> Ne znam sto cu sad?!


ne gibam nigdje, jer sam imala brljavljenja i dr mi je rekao da mirujem , ali bas mirujem. tako da sam vrlo cesto u horizontali, a sutra se nadam vidjeti male mrvice/mrvicu na uzv! idem odmah ujutro, aaaaa! 
znam da si jos u nevjerici, da si jos u soku, ali draga moja to je to! :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

smj čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Makice tebi još jednom  :Zaljubljen: 

Meni je danas hnmm kaj ja znam koji dan, kaj me pucaju valungi od utrića, bude mi na momente strašno vruće. Malo zateže dole i probada u jajniku na kojem je bila O. Na momente mi dođe da plaćem prije svega kada vidim prazne posudice od moga peseka, muž ju otpelao na čuvanje svekrvi, jer ko da ne skače po meni a i on je nemre šetat jer je baš izvadio umnjak. Ali molim da mi ju dopelaju u nedelju, da mi radi društvo

----------


## smj

> ne gibam nigdje, jer sam imala brljavljenja i dr mi je rekao da mirujem , ali bas mirujem. tako da sam vrlo cesto u horizontali, a sutra se nadam vidjeti male mrvice/mrvicu na uzv! idem odmah ujutro, aaaaa! 
> znam da si jos u nevjerici, da si jos u soku, ali draga moja to je to!


Za tvoje mrvice "brdo" vibrica.
Makice, ja sam betu trebala vaditi sutra po doktoru, tako da cu ga tek sutra nazvati i pitati kako dalje, ali svejedno, znas li kad se tocno moze raditi prvi uzv?!
I trebala bih jos jednom vaditi betu preksutra, jel da, za vidjet jel se dupla?!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Meni su dvije vracene i bile su stare 2 dana  :Smile:

----------


## Reni76

smj, već sam napisala na VV-u, doktora ti sutra nema (izvan Hrvatske je). 
i ja mu sutra moram javiti, eeeeej pa mi smo onda možda bili zajedno na punkciji i transferu
ako su ti vratili 2 dan.
ja sam ona što vas je častila Normabelom
a prvi uzv meni je dr. A već rekao da dođem 18.4., sigurno će i tebi tako
ja sam ranije vadila betu, a trebala sam sutra

----------


## smj

> smj, već sam napisala na VV-u, doktora ti sutra nema (izvan Hrvatske je). 
> i ja mu sutra moram javiti, eeeeej pa mi smo onda možda bili zajedno na punkciji i transferu
> ako su ti vratili 2 dan.
> ja sam ona što vas je častila Normabelom
> a prvi uzv meni je dr. A već rekao da dođem 18.4., sigurno će i tebi tako
> ja sam ranije vadila betu, a trebala sam sutra


Jeeeeee, dvije smo vec, ja se nisam usudila radit betu ranije od straha da ce bit negativna, nego tek dan prije nego je on rekao.
Kazes u inozemstvu je sutra.
Dobro, probat cu preksutra...
Inace, da nije bilo tvojih Normabela i one dobre atmosfere koju smo izvele i na punkciji i na transferu, mislim nist' od nas.
Party je poceo jos tamo.

Jesi li ponavljala betu?
Zasto tako kasno prvi UZV? a i ja pitam gluposti, i beta je bila kasno!

----------


## smj

> Meni su dvije vracene i bile su stare 2 dana


Isto kao i meni, ok, pratimo se, samo je moja beta onda malo sporija za dan - sta ces - liejna mi djeca, ha, ha, ha ...

----------


## smj

lina lena, maca 72 i sve ostale djevojke koje su cestitale, hvala Vam...

----------


## Reni76

> Jesi li ponavljala betu?


Ujutro idem ponovo vaditi betu. Stvarno smo bili dobra ekipa i atmosfera je bila mrak.
Vidimo se 18.04.
Nije ti to kasno za UZV

----------


## Makica

draga moja smj! meni ti je danas 18dpt3d. i dr mi je rekao da napravim uzv jucer ili danas. odlucila sam danas, ionako mi se i to cinilo rano. no, u prici sa curama, izgleda da bas i nije, valjda dr zna sto prica! tako da idem za sat vremena i sva sam izbezumljena. 
lose sam spavala, probudilo me kihanje(proljetna alergija) i taman kad sam se smirila zvrrrrrrr, sat me budi. ne mogu docekati 8 sati, valjda necu puno cekati u ordinaciji! 
javim se odmah sa vijestima, do tada, sve vas puno ljubim i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve vas!

----------


## aleksandraj

makice, evo 8 sati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~mislimo na tebe i tvoju bebicu. Vibrice da cujes jako  :Heart: eko .

----------


## smj

> Ujutro idem ponovo vaditi betu. Stvarno smo bili dobra ekipa i atmosfera je bila mrak.
> Vidimo se 18.04.
> Nije ti to kasno za UZV


Javi rezultate bete!
Jel' ti ostavio istu therapiju do uzv?

----------


## smj

> draga moja smj! meni ti je danas 18dpt3d. i dr mi je rekao da napravim uzv jucer ili danas. odlucila sam danas, ionako mi se i to cinilo rano. no, u prici sa curama, izgleda da bas i nije, valjda dr zna sto prica! tako da idem za sat vremena i sva sam izbezumljena. 
> lose sam spavala, probudilo me kihanje(proljetna alergija) i taman kad sam se smirila zvrrrrrrr, sat me budi. ne mogu docekati 8 sati, valjda necu puno cekati u ordinaciji! 
> javim se odmah sa vijestima, do tada, sve vas puno ljubim i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve vas!


Makice, samo hrabro, sve je u redu, dupla se i ide dalje.
Danas je tamo jedno srce mamino i sve pet.
Posve te razumijem, ja sam stalno izbezumljena otkad se ovo dogadja.
Kao trebala bi spavati i biti pospana, a zadnja dva dana, pred betu i nakon nje, jedva zaspem i ujutro oci najranije kao dvije velike zdjele.
Znas onu pricu o Kositrenom vojniku i onim psicima. Eto tako...

----------


## Makica

evo da vam se javim  sa rezultatima uzv! vide se DVIJE male mrvice, za sada samo gest. vrecice, kaze dr lijepe, pravilne, savrsne. srceka jos nema, kaze dr da je puno rano za to(18dpt) i narucila me za dva tjedna opet! uglavnom, bila je prezadovoljna, a onda sam i ja! sretna sam kao luđak, samo se cerim!

----------


## Makica

i, da, nemate pojma koliko ste divne, prekrasne i kako ste najsavrsenija potpora na svijetu! 
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve sto nam treba!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Linalena drži se... Skupa vadimo betu ... I mora bit dobitna. Moraju ostati kod svojih mamica. Oni sigurno vec zovu mama :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Makice bravo i čestitam na tvojim mrvicama... Da bar i mi krenemo tvojim stopama... :Very Happy: 

Smj da se beta dupla i dupla i dupla....
Za svih puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od njihove Angel :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## venddy

*smj* čestitam od srca na beti :Klap:  :Klap: 
*makice* da na slijedećem ultrazvuku vidiš i dva :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Malena72

Makice čestitam na tvojim mrvicama  :Smile: 

smj čestitam na beti jako mi je drago da je pozitivna  :Smile:  
Cure svima želim pozitivne rezultate  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Makice*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za dvojčeke!

----------


## Bab

*Makice*........jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...za dvije preslatke mrvice

----------


## linalena

Makice jupijeeee za dupleke, čestitam i hrabro dalje. Samo si mogu zamišlajti taj blaženi smješak na ličeku, sve ćemo ga doživjeti

----------


## kiki30

makice,čestitam na mrvicama  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  super!!!!! ,ja još brojim do svog prvog ultrazvuka-još 11 dana!!!

----------


## ValaMala

*makice*, čestitam!!! Sad će i srčeka!  :Smile:

----------


## kaja82

Čestitke svima koje imaju pozitivnu betu i želimo punooo bebica pred novu godinu!
Ja sam danas išla vaditi betu i rezultati bi skoro trebali biti. Test (neki jeftini s neta) jučer ujutro je bio negativan (10dpt), tako da se još uvijek uzdam u betu i nadam se da me neće iznevjeriti.

----------


## kaja82

I da napomenem, imala sam ET 3 trodnevna embrija  :Smile:

----------


## kaja82

Evo rezultata beta 2,39  :Sad: 
Idemo dalje u nove pobjede.

----------


## arizona311

*Makice* za dvije male mrve. Prekrasno, samo ti smiješi i dalje, zaslužila si. pusa

----------


## arizona311

Žao mi je draga  :Love:

----------


## seka35

> evo da vam se javim  sa rezultatima uzv! vide se DVIJE male mrvice, za sada samo gest. vrecice, kaze dr lijepe, pravilne, savrsne. srceka jos nema, kaze dr da je puno rano za to(18dpt) i narucila me za dva tjedna opet! uglavnom, bila je prezadovoljna, a onda sam i ja! sretna sam kao luđak, samo se cerim!


ma,bravo ,prekrasno i toliko sam sretna  ,jer znam kako se osjevcas ,a tek kad budes cula srca  ,e t o je nesto neopisivo!

----------


## linalena

Kaja žao mi je, samo glavu gore i idemo dalje

----------


## aleksandraj

> *smj* čestitam od srca na beti
> *makice* da na slijedećem ultrazvuku vidiš i dva


Potpisujem

----------


## ValaMala

*kaja*, žao mi je, draga, samo hrabro dalje!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Kaja82* draga  :Love:  žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## kaja82

Hvala svima na riječima utjehe  :Kiss:

----------


## smj

Draga Makice, ma ne samo da je dan suncan i prekrasan sam po sebi nego su ga obasjala i tvoja dva mala sunca. Sretno!
Opet imam frku - spasi me - kako me sinoc nesto snazno probolo dolje, u dijelu izmedju rodnice i maternice, necu se smirit do sutra dok ne vidim da se beta uduplala i da je sve u redu.
Sad sam uobrazila da se nesto dogodilo?! ah nikad mira ...

Kaja, iz moje perspektive si tako mlada, da ne da ce biti slijedeci put, nego stignes imati toliko bebaca da ces morat uvest ozbiljnu organizaciju oko cuvanja podmlatka.
Vennddy, Aleksandra, hvala, bit ce i Vama uskoro sve 5 ....

----------


## nina977

Makice,pa to je predivno!



Kaja,žao mi je!

----------


## Makica

:Heart: angel, aleksandraj, linalena,bab, valamala, arizona, ma svima, svima puno hvala!
draga moja kiki, ti ces sigurno vidjeti srceko, ahhhhhh! 
seka35, vjerujem da je to nesto neopisivo! plakala sam na stolu kod dr kada sam ih sada vidjela, a tek kada cujem srceka! 
venddy :Heart:  hvala ti na cestitkama!
smj, i mene je malo-malo nesto probadalo, stalno neki klinac boli, stvarno se nemoj nista sekirati, vidjet ces da je sve 5, garant!
kaja, zao mi je..... :Love:

----------


## venddy

kaja baš mi je žao, ali nema predaje, odmah u borbene pripreme za dalje

----------


## Malena72

kaja i meni je žao  :Sad:     sada moraš hrabro dalje, svih nas čekaju naše bebice.

----------


## alma_itd

kaja :Love:  Sve nas negdje ceka nasa srecica,samo moramo biti uporne.

----------


## alma_itd

Danas 7dnt,nikakvih simptoma osim sto su (.)(.) ko baloni na sto se MM oci cakle :Laughing:  Maloprije mi je na vrata pozvonio nekakav nepoznati covjek i kad sam otvorila pita on da li ovdje stanuje par koji je prije par dana dobio bebu :Shock: k pogrijesio covjek a ja kontam  jeste,jeste,prije par dana je dobio embrion na cuvanje :Very Happy: ...uh Boze sacuvaj poludjecu do srijede.

----------


## smj

Drage moje, evo mene s malo vijesti i uputa za "sretniji" zivot.
Svi znate, 7.4. moja beta 619. I tu vecer poslije bete osjetim probadajucu bol da sam mislila da ce mi utroba ispasti van i iza toga bas nista. 
Ali nista, ni jucer ni jutros. I tako, ja odem jutros vaditi betu vec pomirena kako smo izgubili sve.  Izvade mi betu i umjesto oko 12 (subota je i radi samo jedan dezurni laborant) betu mi jave tek maloprije i iznosi 1186.
To je relativno uredno duplanje i ovo nesto nestasno je ocito jos s nama, ali taj strah i tu paniku od preksinoc do maloprije nikom ne bih pozeljela.
Ukratko, ocito su ti probadajuci bolovi normalni kao i ta razdoblja potpunih zatisja u trbuhu.
Dakle, jedite cokoladice i uzivajte u izlezavanju, jer ako su banditi unutra, unutra su i grcevito se ocito drze...
Sad idem van rucat, ni rucak od muke nisam mogla skuhat...
Sve Vas pozdravljam i navijam za velike bete.
Reni76,ne mogu nikako otvoriti poruku jer imam neki popup blocker, sta li vec.  Posalji ponovo jer sam kliknula na otvori u novi prozor sto se onda nije moglo zbog blockera!
Probat cu na drugi nacin.

----------


## Makica

smj, beta ti je mrak! jooj, super, samo uzivaj! jesu tebi sto govorili za uzv? kada bi isla na prvi?
cure, svima velike puse!

----------


## ValaMala

*smj*, baš mi je drago, samo nek se mali tvrdoglavci drže za mamicu, a ti i dalje tako veselo i pozitivno!  :Wink: 

Ja sam dobila mengu, onako skroz na skroz, ali se osjećam dobro, još malo tužna, ali spremna za dalje. Mužek i ja smo proveli prekrasan dan zajedno, volimo se i znamo da će i naša srećica doći uskoro. U četvrtak smo u Ljubljani i baš se veselim tim konzultacijama..

----------


## Makica

valamala, puno srece! samo hrabro dalje i s puno optimizma!

----------


## ANGEL_26

*smj* čestitam na beti koja se dupla.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Meni je danas 5dnt 2blastice i jedne morule i vec sam sva u strahu da ce opet bit ta 0 koju mrziiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmm kao i sve cure koje ju dozive. Prošli put sam se isplakala ko nitko u životu.
Vec 2 dana osjecam u nogama kao ono kad imate temperaturu i stalno bi noge istezala i koljena me bole. Osjetila sam danas neko pikanje ispod pupka a u četvrtak jaku bol ujutro kad sam kavu pravila na istom mjestu,kao da me nesto presjeklo. ali sve mislim da je to bilo sila nna wc  :Laughing: 
i spava mi se popodnea a ponoci se samo vrtim i mm sam s kreveta (koji nije bas tako mali) izgurala da je jadan spavao na 10 cm širine skoro. Kaze da od mene nikako ne moze spavat a ja se nasalim da ja brojim za 4-tvero  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Tako se bojim te bete...sve simptome pripisujem utricima, a opet se nadam jer sam jako mlada,ali se bojim te djagnoze mm, tih spermica. neznam...sorry došlo mi je da se izjadam malo... da mi nema vas tu ne znam kako bi ove dane izdrzala.
i svima zelim velike bete...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Drage moje, evo mene s malo vijesti i uputa za "sretniji" zivot.
> Svi znate, 7.4. moja beta 619. I tu vecer poslije bete osjetim probadajucu bol da sam mislila da ce mi utroba ispasti van i iza toga bas nista. 
> Ali nista, ni jucer ni jutros. I tako, ja odem jutros vaditi betu vec pomirena kako smo izgubili sve. Izvade mi betu i umjesto oko 12 (subota je i radi samo jedan dezurni laborant) betu mi jave tek maloprije i iznosi 1186.
> To je relativno uredno duplanje i ovo nesto nestasno je ocito jos s nama, ali taj strah i tu paniku od preksinoc do maloprije nikom ne bih pozeljela.
> Ukratko, ocito su ti probadajuci bolovi normalni kao i ta razdoblja potpunih zatisja u trbuhu.
> Dakle, jedite cokoladice i uzivajte u izlezavanju, jer ako su banditi unutra, unutra su i grcevito se ocito drze...
> Sad idem van rucat, ni rucak od muke nisam mogla skuhat...
> Sve Vas pozdravljam i navijam za velike bete.
> Reni76,ne mogu nikako otvoriti poruku jer imam neki popup blocker, sta li vec. Posalji ponovo jer sam kliknula na otvori u novi prozor sto se onda nije moglo zbog blockera!
> Probat cu na drugi nacin.


Ista stvar kao samnom samo je meni bilo dva dana prije nego sam vadila betu, mislila sam da cu na hitnoj zavrsit od bolova u ljevom jajniku, i nakon dva neofena se smirilo  :Smile:

----------


## smj

> *smj*, baš mi je drago, samo nek se mali tvrdoglavci drže za mamicu, a ti i dalje tako veselo i pozitivno! 
> 
> Ja sam dobila mengu, onako skroz na skroz, ali se osjećam dobro, još malo tužna, ali spremna za dalje. Mužek i ja smo proveli prekrasan dan zajedno, volimo se i znamo da će i naša srećica doći uskoro. U četvrtak smo u Ljubljani i baš se veselim tim konzultacijama..


ValaMala, mi smo bili odustali, toliko smo pokusavali, godine i to, a onda nam se ucinilo - sto nas kosta jos jednom probati i vidis.
Tvoja beba samo ceka na tebe. Misli pozitivno i evo je...

----------


## smj

> smj, beta ti je mrak! jooj, super, samo uzivaj! jesu tebi sto govorili za uzv? kada bi isla na prvi?
> cure, svima velike puse!


Ma, Makice, doktor jucer bio u inozemstvu, nazvat cu ga u ponedjeljak kad je ultrazvuk, ali pretpostavljam kao i Reny76, 18.4.
Sad pomalo kuzim zasto nam stavlja betu malo kasnije i ultrazvuk malo kasnije.  Kad sam pogledala sve bete (druga beta mi je za 50 necega manja od tocno duple prve) na forumu, shvatila sam da je najbolje ne raditi testove i raditi dosta kasnu betu - tako sebi covjek ustedi dosta zivaca.  Znas, 18-og bi se vec moralo nazirati srdasce i to ima smisla. Nadas se od konkretne do konretne tocke, bez patnji u medjuvremenu...

----------


## smj

Tomislava, Mare 41, trebam pomoc.
Jutros se na jednodnevnom ulosku pjavilo malo prozirnog skoro ovulacijskog sluzavog iscjedka sa smedjom, ali doslovno tockicom krvi.
Nikakvo, ali nikakvo krvarenje nakon punkcije nisam imala, ni u tragovima.
Sad idem opet lezati i mirovati, ali danas mi je vec 20dpo i 18dnt i ne moze biti obicna implantacija.
Sinoc me je, jednako kao i preksinoc strasno probolo nesto u trbuhu.
Imate li kakva iskustva?!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Nije to nista draga moja, to se sve jos rasteze i namjesta da je to sve normalno nista se ne sekiraj sve ce biti ok.
I mene malo malo nesto probode al bas jako pa se malo prestrasim al to je sve normalno  :Smile:

----------


## Sezen

upadam kao padobranac ovdje nadam se da nećete zamjeriti...
transfer 2 četverostanična embria sam imala 04.04.,danas mi je 7.dan... dr.mi je preporučio mirovanje 
i ja sam do jučer to poštivala,doduše par puta sam bila u laganoj šetnji i svaki dan sam kuhala - ništa više...
no jučer sam se i vozila autom,malo počistila doma,a i danas sam malo aktivnija...
zanimaju me vaša iskustva,jeste li strogo mirovale,jeste li radile,šetale se i sl.
tnx unaprijed

----------


## kiki30

sezen,evo moje iskustvo je.4 puta mirovala,ležala,ništa nisam radila,ni van s kuće pa ništa a sad ovaj put,odmah se uhvatila i kuhanja,šetnje,čišćenja-pomalo ništa teško i evo uspjelo..mislim da tu nema nekih pravila

----------


## smj

> *smj* čestitam na beti koja se dupla....
> 
> Meni je danas 5dnt 2blastice i jedne morule i vec sam sva u strahu da ce opet bit ta 0 koju mrziiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmm kao i sve cure koje ju dozive. Prošli put sam se isplakala ko nitko u životu.
> Vec 2 dana osjecam u nogama kao ono kad imate temperaturu i stalno bi noge istezala i koljena me bole. Osjetila sam danas neko pikanje ispod pupka a u četvrtak jaku bol ujutro kad sam kavu pravila na istom mjestu,kao da me nesto presjeklo. ali sve mislim da je to bilo sila nna wc 
> i spava mi se popodnea a ponoci se samo vrtim i mm sam s kreveta (koji nije bas tako mali) izgurala da je jadan spavao na 10 cm širine skoro. Kaze da od mene nikako ne moze spavat a ja se nasalim da ja brojim za 4-tvero 
> Tako se bojim te bete...sve simptome pripisujem utricima, a opet se nadam jer sam jako mlada,ali se bojim te djagnoze mm, tih spermica. neznam...sorry došlo mi je da se izjadam malo... da mi nema vas tu ne znam kako bi ove dane izdrzala.
> i svima zelim velike bete...


Sad cu ti ja citirat Makicu, ti si trudna.

----------


## Makica

jutro cure! evo jedna ranojutarnja,  :Coffee: , pa se posluzite!!!
angel, kao i kod smj, mirise mi i tvoje na dobro! 
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto nam treba!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*angel* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!
*sezen* samo osluškuj svoje tijelo i bit će sve sjajno, najgore je ležat na silu. Ja ti od  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu veliku ko kuća
Čekalice drage, neka su vam dani kratki i velike bete!!!

----------


## smj

> upadam kao padobranac ovdje nadam se da nećete zamjeriti...
> transfer 2 četverostanična embria sam imala 04.04.,danas mi je 7.dan... dr.mi je preporučio mirovanje 
> i ja sam do jučer to poštivala,doduše par puta sam bila u laganoj šetnji i svaki dan sam kuhala - ništa više...
> no jučer sam se i vozila autom,malo počistila doma,a i danas sam malo aktivnija...
> zanimaju me vaša iskustva,jeste li strogo mirovale,jeste li radile,šetale se i sl.
> tnx unaprijed


Sezen, tvoji su malci bili vec jako veliki prilikom transfera i ako su te zgrabili bilo je to izmedju 2 i 5 dpt.  Sad vec mozes u duze setnje i raditi, recimo, normalan uredski posao do 4 h dnevno - ako je duze, onda si svako malo uzimi pauzu za prosetat ili odlezaat 15ak minuta (npr. ja sam donijela dio posla kuci), kuhati - bez dizanja teskih lonaca punih vode i sl. Ako ides u voznje, nek te jos uvijek drugi voze, vazno je da izbjegavas stres...
Kazu, kad se jednom uhvate, da nije bas banalan put njihova odlaska, iako svi oko toga strepimo...

----------


## ANGEL_26

Jutro...iako je meni odavno. :Smile:  Noćas sam se par puta budila,prvo u 2.30 pa negdi oko 4 sam kroz san pocela vikati jer sam sanjala kolegu sa posla pa kako sam mu objasnjavala u snu sam naglas viknula je tako je da sam i mm probudila, pa sam se okrenula nekako cudno i dole me zaboljelo jako i mm jadan ako sam trudna i ako ovako budem stalno se budila i sanjala i pricala u snu nece se bas 9 mj naspavati.
i jos nesto onda sam danas jako je rano 7dnt ali racunam da je danas drugi dan lucenja bete isla test radit, onaj intim plus i pokazao mi je liniju da ne moze bit svjetlija rub se vidi a ostalo je mutno i jedva vidljivo. a joj srece i za to malo... ali ne zelim se prerano veselit nego cekat bar srjedu i vadit krv ili cetvrtak bi bilo bolje jer ako je bebac u meni pokazat ce se iz krvi bar malo...uh jesam se raspisala.....puse svima i želim svima ovaj mjesec pozitivne bete a i u buduce....

----------


## mare41

smj, kad je beta?
angel, tebi je sad već 12 dan nakon ovulacije) (već se može sutra, preksutra vaditi beta), al crta je crta, jeeee (nisi primila štopericu zadnjih 5 dana?)

----------


## Bab

Angel...ko da sebe gledam i slušam...i ja sam 7 dnt imala sjenu na testu( popodne), i 8 dnt popodne se vidla sjena. ) dnt popodne je ta sjena postala fino vidljiva crtica a danas je 10 dnt i ß je 51,8.

Želim i tebi jedan takav scenarij...

----------


## corinaII

Evo i mene malo do vas.Transfer bio jutros vračene 3 cc. Imali smo i nešto za zalediti 2x3......... imam malu hiperstimulaciju ali kaže dr. da je to još sve u granicama normale i da se malo pripazim.

----------


## ANGEL_26

štopericu sam primila 28.03

----------


## ANGEL_26

*mare* štopericu sam primila 28.03
[/B]bab[/B] da bar uspije i crta potamnit i beta poskocit  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

angel, to je onda to! (nekad se štoperice prime i kao beta HCG booster u par navrata nakon transfera pa mogu dati lažnu crtu, al to nije kod tebe)!

----------


## ivanova

*bab* cestitamo!!!!!
jel to petrova?

----------


## Bab

Je, Petrova je !!!

I hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ivanova

promijeni potpis! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sezen

cure hvala vam od  :Heart: 
vozila sam ja,ali kratke vožnje,par km,ne volim kada me drugi voze :Laughing:  i nekako ja bolje pazim na ležeće,šahtove i sl.
isto tako ne volim ovisiti o nekome i jedva sam čekala da prođe ovaj 1.tjedan,a dr.Kniewald na VV mi je rekao da je najbolje da slušam sebe jer je svatko od nas drugačiji...isto tako mi je rekao da je prvih 5 dana važnije mirovati,a i preporučuje lagane šetnje...ja sam prva dva dana ful mirovala i puno spavala,jer sam se tako i osjećala,a sada nakon tjedan dana bi najrađe na role ili bic :Smile: 
što se tiče testa neću ga raditi prije bete,nadam se da ću izdržati do tada :Smile: 
svim čekalicama želim ogromne beturine :Kiss:

----------


## meca72

znaci, probadanja,grcevi, nervoza,prevtanje po krevetu nocu, kako i nespavanje, zelja za protezanjem, osecaj tremperature u nogama, sve to moe biti pozitivno(akoBogda), i plus bolne bradavice....da se ipak bar malo nadam...

----------


## smj

> smj, kad je beta?
> angel, tebi je sad već 12 dan nakon ovulacije) (već se može sutra, preksutra vaditi beta), al crta je crta, jeeee (nisi primila štopericu zadnjih 5 dana?)


Ma Mare, imam vec izvadjenu betu za transferirane drugi dan po oplodnji dva cetverostanicna 17dpt 619, i 19dpt 1186, ali ono sto me plasi i izludjuje - do prvog ultrazvuka  - i sad vec drugi put, su te tockice smedje krvi, sitne, male, u razmaku od dva dana i to sto cas malo nesto boli, pa dva dana nista, pa opet grebe i cupka dolje, pa opet nista. Umirem do ultrazvuka....

----------


## mare41

ajme smj, sorry, senilna sam :Smile: , bit će to sve ok (al trudnice će znati bolje)!

----------


## Makica

smj, i ja sam imala takve glupave tockice, nista strasno i to u par navrata. dr mi rekao da mirujem i da je to normalno i vrlo cesto.
kada ti je uzv?
angel, crta? jeeeeeeeeeeee, to ti je to! ponavljas danas test? 
corinaII ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se bebice cvrsto prime za mamu! vadis betu na isti datum kada sam narucena na uzv! 
cure, svima :Heart:

----------


## linalena

mene tako rasturaju to nekakvi predmenstrualni bolovi, ono teško se okrećem, imam osjećaj ko a sam progutala nogometnu loptu  koliko mi je trbušina napeta i unutra neki pritisak. No najviše me brine jučerašnji poriv na spremanje, tipično PMSovski za mene jer me inače ne lovi . Na kraju sam samo čupkala drač oko cvijeća
I čudno mi kaj cice, niš , nada, zip, 0 bodova, malo me zasvrbe al da onak bole kak inače bole pred M, hmm ful zbunjena. No u petak ćemo biti pametniji

Svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nina977

> mene tako rasturaju to nekakvi predmenstrualni bolovi, ono teško se okrećem, imam osjećaj ko a sam progutala nogometnu loptu  koliko mi je trbušina napeta i unutra neki pritisak. No najviše me brine jučerašnji poriv na spremanje, tipično PMSovski za mene jer me inače ne lovi . Na kraju sam samo čupkala drač oko cvijeća
> I čudno mi kaj cice, niš , nada, zip, 0 bodova, malo me zasvrbe al da onak bole kak inače bole pred M, hmm ful zbunjena. No u petak ćemo biti pametniji
> 
> Svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Linalena,ja sam također u pms bolovima,malo me toga strah jer svaki put vješica stigne oko 9dnt,tako da do sad još nikad nisad ni dočekala vađenje bete,a stvarno bi jednom voljela doživit taj osjećaj.

Tebi puno sreće!

----------


## kiki30

nina da dočekaš vađenje bete i jednu veliku cifru~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ANGEL_26

Linalena u istom smo sosu...Daj nam Bože veeeeeeeelike bete...Pusa i drž mi se...Kad ce taj petak, koji tako tako volim ja :Laughing:

----------


## ANGEL_26

E ja sam danas oet test napravila 8dnt i jasnije se vidi baš kako je *bab* rekla...kako mogu sliku testa stavit da vidite jeli to valjano? ja nista ne vjerujem

----------


## ANGEL_26

http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/2372/p7070004.jpg
evo slika pa proucite jer ja ne vjerujem

----------


## arizona311

Curke moje što sam ovu noć sve prošla. 
Ovako, danas 11dnt, budim se po noći rasturaju me grčevi, kao pred mengu, nešto prestrašno. Pogledam na sat a tek prošlo 1 (spavam nekih dva sata) Mislim si ako sada menga nije potekla u potocima onda stvarno. Prije wc izmjerim bazalnu temperaturu, pala (znam da nema smisla zbog nedostatka sna ali eto). Govorim si, to je to, menga samo što nije, temp. u padu, idem na wc. Tamo sve u redu, krvi nema ni u tragovima. I kaj ću sada, uzimam test. Buljim u njega pojavljuje se kontrolna crta i to je sve. Pozdravljam se sa svime, nije uspjelo, kad tamo počinje se nadzirati druga crtica. Što da vam dalje govorim. Crtica je tu, čak ju i mm vidi, nije kao kontrolna ali tu je. Naravno da sam poslije još uvijek imala grčeve, ali puno blaže. Vidjet ćemo što kaže beta, sutra. Veselim se ali onako oprezno  :Yes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*angel26, arizona*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  sjajno, zaista sjajno!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## arizona311

Pa angel ovo je pravi plus, sve se jasno vidi. Čestitam.  :Klap: 
Moja crtica je nešto slabija  :Grin:

----------


## Bab

*Angel*, pa ova crta se vidi iz aviona.... jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...trudnjačo naša !!!

Jedva čekam tvoju ß koja će sudeći po današnjem testu biti ooogrooomna !!

*Arizona*, i tebi čestitam na Vašoj crtici...i nek ju ß sutra samo potvrdi.

Bravo za sve naše nove trudnice !!!!!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Joj znam kako ti je....Ja sam u sokuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## ANGEL_26

Ma proljeće je ove godine udarilo.....

----------


## arizona311

*angel*, kada ćeš ići vaditi betu. Čekaš 15 ili malo ranije.

----------


## alma_itd

> Pa angel ovo je pravi plus, sve se jasno vidi. Čestitam. 
> Moja crtica je nešto slabija


I ja sam radila test :Embarassed: ,nisam mogla da izdrzim do sutra i pojavio se +,blijed ali je ipak tu.Jedva cekam sutra da vidim betu,mislim da ce biti pozitivna ali se vise bojim onog ponavljanja i pravilnog duplanja jer sam vec jednom to dozivjela i radije bih 0 nego one sokove sa nepravilnim duplanjem,a nista ne mozes poduzeti da joj ''pomognes''.
Arizona 311 nadam se da cemo se veseliti sutra :Very Happy:

----------


## arizona311

Šaljem puno vibrica kolegici sa SD, neforumašica je. Danas vadi betu, a ja čekam uz mob. rezultate
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

> http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/2372/p7070004.jpg
> evo slika pa proucite jer ja ne vjerujem


Kao da si moj test uslikala :Laughing:  Cestitam nam :Very Happy:

----------


## arizona311

Curke, sretno nam sa betama.  Ja niš ne vjerujem dok ne vidim crno na bijelo. Ali miriše na dobro.  :Joggler:

----------


## ANGEL_26

arizona,alma....svima čestitke...betu mozda sutra izvadim

----------


## ANGEL_26

potpisujem ovo

----------


## ANGEL_26

> Curke, sretno nam sa betama.  Ja niš ne vjerujem dok ne vidim crno na bijelo. Ali miriše na dobro.


potpisujem ovo

----------


## Makica

angel, trudna si kao pun gas!
alma, arizona cestitaaaaaam! za sutrasnju betu~~~~~~~~~~~~, da bude bas kako treba!

----------


## darmar

angel26, arizona , alma super :Smile: , pa vi ste trudnice, bete će sigurno biti odlične, svime sretno i šaljem mnogo~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## seka35

> http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/2372/p7070004.jpg
> evo slika pa proucite jer ja ne vjerujem


angel, evo pogledala sam sliku i nema sta, to je to!
svaka cas ,sve cestitke i d ado kaja bude sve ok.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Cure, svima vam od srca čestitam :Smile:  (Malo sam lijena nabrajati imena, a danas se očito posrećilo :Smile:  :Smile:  I nek se samo tako nastavi!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Ma vi ste sve trudne, cestitam!

Ja tek sutra imam transfer pa cu i cesce boraviti na ovoj temi.

----------


## Jesen82

novopečene trudnjače čestitam od srca! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina977

Angel ,Arizona ,Alma -čestitke od srca!!!!

----------


## venddy

super cure, to je to, neka vam se i beta pravilno dupla pa da vas prođu svi strahovi. :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Sezen

cure baš ste me razveselile,nadam se epidemiji trudnica na forumu :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

predivno cure, čestitam od srca!! Ovo je plodno proljeće na našem forumu  :Very Happy:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Reci cu samo ovo: zelim da se ovaj niz trudnica nastavi i dalje jer bas nam je super pocelo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## arizona311

> Šaljem puno vibrica kolegici sa SD, neforumašica je. Danas vadi betu, a ja čekam uz mob. rezultate
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Nažalost ništa, smrc  :Love:

----------


## ptica1

> Reci cu samo ovo: zelim da se ovaj niz trudnica nastavi i dalje jer bas nam je super pocelo


Potpisujem ovo.

----------


## goga69

> reci cu samo ovo: Zelim da se ovaj niz trudnica nastavi i dalje jer bas nam je super pocelo


potpisujem

----------


## ježić

Ajme, koliko plusića! Sutra će server pasti od hopsanja! :Very Happy: 
Cure, čestitam i sretno!
Da nas bar sve zarazi ova epidemija o kojoj Sezen govori :Grin:

----------


## Snekica

Ježić, ti čekaš 15.? Konačno da je proljetni prekrasan niz krenuo! Čestitam novim trudnicama!  :Very Happy:  Sretno!

----------


## kaja82

Od srca čestitam svim novim trudnicama! Mene je ovaj proljetni val zaobišao, ali se nadam ljetnom ili jesenskom  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Kaja mi smo u jesenskom vagonu! Možda i ranije!  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> Ježić, ti čekaš 15.? Konačno da je proljetni prekrasan niz krenuo! Čestitam novim trudnicama!  Sretno!


Da, Snekice, čekam 15. Iako ja nisam "nakon transfera", nadam se da je ova proljetna epidemija trudnoće i mene nekako zarazila na forumu :Grin:

----------


## smj

> Reci cu samo ovo: zelim da se ovaj niz trudnica nastavi i dalje jer bas nam je super pocelo


Draga Tomislava, potpisujem...
Angel, Arizona, Alma cestitke...
Linalena, bila sam u tvojoj fazi, a beta je ipak bila pozitivna...
Makice, UVZ 18.4.

----------


## tikki

Angel ,Arizona ,Alma -čestitam cure!!!! Super niz! Nadam se da će se tako nastaviti  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

jutro dragim cekalicama i novopecenim trudnicama! 
drage moje, svo vrijeme kako sam saznala da sam trudna, pa prvi uzv, sve mi je bilo u roku par dana. cekanje drugog uzv mi se tako oduzilo, a tek mi je 22.04. cekala sam mucnine(potvrda da su mervice tuuuuu), i sada su pocele....ne mogu vam opisati, toliko mi je muka da mi je zeludac na vratu non stop, a MM i ja se samo smjeskamo, kao ono- neka, neka, he, he.
jesmo normalni? 
alma, arizona, danas beta sta ne? bit ce superrrrrrrrrrrr! 
jezic, pa i tvoja beta je pred vratima! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## linalena

Makica veliki veeeeliki kissss

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama bete

----------


## mayica01

makica i meni je tako bilo puna 2mj..mucnine i povracanja pa zgaravica i tako u krug ali nakon toga,preko noci sve je nestalo..pocela sam se super osjecati,energije na pretek..sve muke su nestale..trbuscic je poceo rasti i predivan osjecaj kad pocnes bebu osjecati..zato samo strpljivo..ako su dosle mucnine onda ce i proci..kad tad,nekome prije nekome kasnije..svim curama sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Angel, Arizona, alma_itd* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete!!!
*ježić* i ta tvoju betu, ovog petka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ANGEL_26

ljudi, žene, cure....vadila ja betu i *9dnt 234,80*
u šooooooooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkuuuuuuu  u uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu sam
u petak opet vadim da vidimo kako se dupla....

----------


## Marnie

Angel_26 čestitam od :heart  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## smj

> ljudi, žene, cure....vadila ja betu i *9dnt 234,80*
> u šooooooooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkuuuuuuu  u uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu sam
> u petak opet vadim da vidimo kako se dupla....


Vidis Angel, sve smo bile u pravu.cestitke...

----------


## smj

Makice, Tomislava, opet Vas trebam.
Danas 23dpo i 21dpt. Ovaj tjedan, od ponedjeljka, nema spektakularnih znakova ni probadanja. Kao da se tamo nista ne dogadja.
Ali, sinoc i jutros po jedna blijeda svijetlosmedja kapljica na dnevnom ulosku.
Je li to brljavljenje kao sto je bilo ono tvoje Makice ili je to nesto drugo?
Inace, ovaj tjedan je posao cita histerija.  Nadam se da ce malac dozivjeti svoj prvi uzv.

----------


## alma_itd

Moja beta 12dnt 110 :Very Happy:  Vibrirajte cure molim vas za pravilno duplanje.Jednom mi je bila beta 117 ali se nije pravilno duplala i naravno sve se lose zavrsilo.Bojim se i radovati.
Arizona 311 cestitke i ovdje za lijepu betu :Very Happy: 
Angel_26 tvoja me beta odusevila :Klap:

----------


## venddy

angel :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Vauuuu...koje krasne ß !!!

Svaka čast curke drage...
Angel, meni tu miriši na više bebica...nisam baš u toku, kolko su ti vratili mrvica??

Alma, čestitam i tebi i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ na najjače da se lijepo podupla...

Ja sam malo na ledu do petka jer se moja betica poduplala za 85 %.

----------


## darmar

Moram i ovdje poskočiti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , cure svaka čast na betama :Klap: .

----------


## ANGEL_26

> Moja beta 12dnt 110 Vibrirajte cure molim vas za pravilno duplanje.Jednom mi je bila beta 117 ali se nije pravilno duplala i naravno sve se lose zavrsilo.Bojim se i radovati.
> Arizona 311 cestitke i ovdje za lijepu betu
> Angel_26 tvoja me beta odusevila


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ oćeš još....neka nam se bete duplaju a mrvice samo rastu i rastu

----------


## ANGEL_26

> Vauuuu...koje krasne ß !!!
> 
> Svaka čast curke drage...
> Angel, meni tu miriši na više bebica...nisam baš u toku, kolko su ti vratili mrvica??
> 
> Alma, čestitam i tebi i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ na najjače da se lijepo podupla...
> 
> Ja sam malo na ledu do petka jer se moja betica poduplala za 85 %.


ma nemoj mi nista pricat...vratili su mi 2 blastociste i 1 morulu. ako su se sve 3 uhvatile onda cu 1.bit ko bomba :Laughing:  a samo molim Boga da mi moja beba ili bebe budu žive i zdrave a mama ce se borit ko i do sada.skupit cu ja snage. ali nekako imam osjecaj da ce bit duplici  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  volim ih vec a tako su male...

----------


## ANGEL_26

e cure ocito mi koje nam nick sa *A* pocima sve u isto vrijeme...hahahaha

----------


## nata

> imam osjecaj da ce bit duplici  volim ih vec a tako su male...


Ovo zvuči tako lijepo...prekrasno.

Čestitam friškim trudnicama i ~~~~~~~~~ za pravilni nastavak bete!!!  :Klap:

----------


## seka35

> Moja beta 12dnt 110 Vibrirajte cure molim vas za pravilno duplanje.Jednom mi je bila beta 117 ali se nije pravilno duplala i naravno sve se lose zavrsilo.Bojim se i radovati.
> Arizona 311 cestitke i ovdje za lijepu betu
> Angel_26 tvoja me beta odusevila


alma ,naravno da ce se ovaj put duplati  u to sam sigurna. sve cestitke!

----------


## seka35

angel ,sve cestitke i kako lijepo vidjeti nove trudnice

----------


## tlukaci5

čestitke svim novim trudnicama!! :Heart:

----------


## smj

Makice, pomozi, smedja spotting fleka duzine 3 cm, sirine 1 cm. stara krv pomijesana s utricem.  Spotting pojacava, Sto da radim?!

----------


## arizona311

> Moja beta 12dnt 110 Vibrirajte cure molim vas za pravilno duplanje.Jednom mi je bila beta 117 ali se nije pravilno duplala i naravno sve se lose zavrsilo.Bojim se i radovati.
> Arizona 311 cestitke i ovdje za lijepu betu
> Angel_26 tvoja me beta odusevila


Evo puno vibrica za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i još malo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Cure i ovdje vam cestitam na pozitivnim betama, i saljem puno vibrica za pravilno duplanje 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## meca72

imam strasne bolove prave menstrualne, nekakvo pucketanje i sitne grceve po stomaku, bol u krstima,dansa posebno a i juce, samo sto ne procuri, do pre neki dan su me bolele ra vadim cele grudi a od juce samo bradavice...sutra vadim betu..14 dan od transfera a 16 od punkcije..od ponedeljka sam pocela da radim i danas sam se bas posebno i naradila...mozda me zato ovoliko i boli stomak...a test nisam radila ni ti bih ga ikad radila vise radila...st ace sutra biti?

----------


## GIZMOS

Alma_itd  :Very Happy: , ANGEL_26 :Very Happy: , arizona311 :Very Happy: , Bab :Very Happy: .....čestitam vam od srca na uspjesima i lijepim betama!!! 

Martinstoss~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje  :Smile: 

Idem sada radit listu, ali mi fale ovi podaci:

*ANGEL_26*: gdje je bio postupak, u kojoj klinici? Gdje je bio 1. ICSI?
*Bab*: koji ti je to postupak po redu? 9-ti ICSI ili sam krivo pohvatala?
*Smj*: Da li ti je to prvi postupak ili si imala već koji AIH ili IVF/ICSI?
*Pretorija*: ako čitaš, isto pitanje za tebe kao i za Smj?

----------


## Makica

smj, oprosti, tek sada vidim tvoje postove. znam kako se osjecas, ali meni je dr fakat rekao da se ne brinem zbog toga. da mirujem i nastavim jednako sa terapijom. dok nije svjeza , crvena krv ne bi trebalo biti nista, a i to nista ne znaci.i rekao mi je da je to jako cesto, zato ne brini, proci ce, i meni je bilo u par navrata. drzim fige, javi kako je danas, obavezno i miruj!
angel,alma, arizona jupiiiiii! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Makica

smj, misa mu slatkog, uzmi bolovanje ako je ikako moguce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bab

Gizmos, je...meni je ovo 9 ICSI...ali možda da me ne stavljaš još na listu dok ne vidim ß u petak ?! Užasno me strah da se neće poduplat  :Sad: 

I ja čestitam svim našim dragim trudnicama...nek sve bude školski do kraja  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ANGEL_26

> Alma_itd , ANGEL_26, arizona311, Bab.....čestitam vam od srca na uspjesima i lijepim betama!!! 
> 
> Martinstoss~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje 
> 
> Idem sada radit listu, ali mi fale ovi podaci:
> 
> *ANGEL_26*: gdje je bio postupak, u kojoj klinici? Gdje je bio 1. ICSI?
> *Bab*: koji ti je to postupak po redu? 9-ti ICSI ili sam krivo pohvatala?
> *Smj*: Da li ti je to prvi postupak ili si imala već koji AIH ili IVF/ICSI?
> *Pretorija*: ako čitaš, isto pitanje za tebe kao i za Smj?


Hvala gizmos! Oba postupka u IVF poliklinici

----------


## Kadauna

> Hvala gizmos! Oba postupka u IVF poliklinici


Joj Angel_26 čestitam od srca na beti.... i navijamo za duplanje i naravno prvi uzv. Aj samo na topicu privatne poliklinike napiši nešto više o postupku, dijagnozi, o poliklinici IVF, tko sad trenutno uopće tamo radit, tko ti je radio punkciju, transfer, koji liječnik, koji su biolozi, jesi li išla preko HZZO-a ili ste plaćali postupak, etc. O pol. IVF se generalno bar na forumu vrlo malo zna.... i nije bitno koji su razlozi ali smatram stvarno da je bitno da se više zna o valjda najstarijoj privatnoj MPO poliklinici u HR.

----------


## mare41

smj, javi kako si!

----------


## Makica

smj, vec je 10,30, kakva je situacija? javi seeee!

----------


## arizona311

> imam strasne bolove prave menstrualne, nekakvo pucketanje i sitne grceve po stomaku, bol u krstima,dansa posebno a i juce, samo sto ne procuri, do pre neki dan su me bolele ra vadim cele grudi a od juce samo bradavice...sutra vadim betu..14 dan od transfera a 16 od punkcije..od ponedeljka sam pocela da radim i danas sam se bas posebno i naradila...mozda me zato ovoliko i boli stomak...a test nisam radila ni ti bih ga ikad radila vise radila...st ace sutra biti?


Ovo mi miriše na jako dobro.
Ja još uvijek imam bolove, ali se polagano smiruju. A drugih simptoma nisam ni imala, jedino bol u dijelu trtice i to odmah 2 dana nakon trasfera.
Čekamo te i navijamo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## arizona311

smj, nadam se da je sve u redu. Javi se kako si.

----------


## smj

> smj, vec je 10,30, kakva je situacija? javi seeee!


Draga Makica i draga Mare moja, evo odgovora.  Izbezumljena sam. Ali redom. Ponovljena beta jutros 6533, sto za 24 dno i 22 dnt prema tablicama s Rode koje predvidjaju 540-10,000 za 24dpo i 519 - 7340 za 5 tjedan predstavlja urednu vrijednost (danas se ulazi u sesti tjedan po ciklusu).
Medjutim, u subotu cemo vidjeti je li to raste?! Jutros na dnevnom ulosku dvije fleke radijusa 1 cm sasusene smedje krvi (totalna panika). Jucer ta jedna 3x1 tamnosmedjeg prljanja pomijesanog s utricem. Umrla sam od straha i jutros najranije pojurila izvadit betu za koju sad znate kolika je.  Sad lezim i ne mrdam iz kreveta, uzela sam i jedan Normic od 2mg. Sve, ali sve, da ovo zeljeno i vec sad voljeno prezivi u meni.
K vragu i posao Makice, svih cu odbiti za poslove samo da moja beba zivi, taman me MM uzdrzavao.  Toliko smo cekali i pokusavali. Ne dam svoje dijete.
Recite mi kako se aplicira slika, poslala bih fotku sa spornim dnevnim uloscima, ako nije prevec neukusno, cisto da Makica kaze je li kod nje to bilo tako.  Hvala puno na podrsci.

----------


## arizona311

Joj grozno mogu samo misliti kako se sada osjećaš, ta neizvjesnost. Ti samo odmaraj, leži i vjerujem da će sve biti u redu. Drži se pusa :Smile:

----------


## pirica

*smj* forumašica *Charlie* je tako brljavila u prvim tjednima trudnoće i ima prekrasnu curku, ja sam krvarila čisto crveno i vidi avatar, misli pozitivno, miruj, stavljaj utriće i znam da je teško ali pokušaj se ne živcirat jer si tako odmažeš

----------


## Makica

draga moja smj, to ce ti sve biti ok. nista ne brini, samo miruj. i ja sam se tako izbezumila, ali evo, za sada , bogu hvala, sve ok.
vjeruj mi, to ce proci, i sve ce biti u najboiljem redu. dan-dva strogog mirovanja i vec ce se to povuci. moj savjet ti je da se ne vracas na posao, a ja ti normabel uzimam redovno kako je dr tomic napisao-3x1 dnevno. i laganini. beta ti je super, to ti je najbolji dokaz da je sve ok!
velika pusa od mene svima!
pirica, za avatar velika pusa!

----------


## smj

> draga moja smj, to ce ti sve biti ok. nista ne brini, samo miruj. i ja sam se tako izbezumila, ali evo, za sada , bogu hvala, sve ok.
> vjeruj mi, to ce proci, i sve ce biti u najboiljem redu. dan-dva strogog mirovanja i vec ce se to povuci. moj savjet ti je da se ne vracas na posao, a ja ti normabel uzimam redovno kako je dr tomic napisao-3x1 dnevno. i laganini. beta ti je super, to ti je najbolji dokaz da je sve ok!
> velika pusa od mene svima!
> pirica, za avatar velika pusa!


Makice, hvala za utjehu. Sto bih ja bez tebe ovih dana. Danas lezim i sutra bez mrdanja. I od jutros nema nego mikroskopska tockica spotinga. Mozda je prsla neka kapilara, tko bi znao.

----------


## bugaboo

Smj krvarenje tj. spoting ne mora znaciti ono najgore, samo miruj. Moja frendica je tako povremeno imala spoting i krvarenje na pocetku pa je svakih par dana bila na hitnoj, bojala se gubitka jedne od beba jer je nosila blizance. Na kraju je dr. skuzio da ima polip u maternici koji se povremeno aktivira i uzrokuje krvarenje. Uglavnom rodila je 2 krasna djecaka i sada ceka 3. deckica koji se desio prirodno.

----------


## smj

Pirica, Makica i Arizona, hvala na brizi. Lakse mi je puno kad s Vama mogu podijeliti muke. Cuvajte svoje bebe.

----------


## Makica

smj, samo i dalje miruj i javljaj nam kakva je situacija. meni su rekli da moze biti milijun razloga za tako lagani spoting, od kapilara, do toga da sam se ogrebala kada sam stavljala utrice.... tko bi to znao, ali bitno da su nam bebice dobro! 
tko nam danas radi betu? negdje sam za nekoga vidjela da danas vadi, a sada nisam tocno sigurna tko! 
uglavnom, svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve sto nam treba!

----------


## smj

makice, ježić vadi betu danas a nina+brojevi sutra.
Za sad se sve smirilo.
Puse svima

----------


## ANGEL_26

Evo da javim današnju betu *11dnt 494.3*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

angel ,super...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Angel super se dupla :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi81

Bravo za Angel i mrvice!

----------


## linalena

Beta 8,8 
Sada se valjda pripremati za dalje

----------


## ValaMala

Žao mi je, baš sam se nadala za tebe!  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

Tih 8,8 je ostatak Brevactida, ha što mislite????

----------


## ValaMala

Kad si ga primila?

----------


## linalena

prošli petak

----------


## ValaMala

Ne, sumnjam da je to od brevactida, on je van iz organizma za 5 dana

----------


## nina977

Cure,evo javljam da je  moja beta je negativna 3.49 :Sad: 
Ništa,idemo u nove pobjede!

----------


## bugaboo

Linalena, Nina zao mi je :Love: 

Bit ce vise srece drugi put :Wink:

----------


## Makica

angel, jupiiiiiiiii!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
linalena, nina :Love:

----------


## tlukaci5

linalena, nina žao mi je :Sad: 

angel  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## darmar

linalena, nina, žao mi je :Love: , glavu gore i želim da skupite hrabrosti za dalju borbu i da već u sljedećemo postupku dođete do cilja!
angel, super beta :Very Happy:

----------


## smj

nina. linalena, jako mi je zao, ali cvrsto vjerujem da cete uskoro opet pokusati i uspjeti...
Bugaboo, hvala na utjesi...
pozdrav svim hrarim djevojkama/zenama na ovom forumu.

----------


## alma_itd

linalena,nina :Love:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Hvala vam cure... :Kiss: 

Linalena i nina  :Love:   :Sad:

----------


## alma_itd

Nazalost nista od mene ovaj put.Beta se ne dupla pravilno i to je to,kraj price :Crying or Very sad: Nastavljam sa estrofenom i utrogestanom,neznam do kad i u ponedjeljak ponovio vadim bet.Neznam zasto mucim organizam dalje sa hormonima kad je jasno i pticama na grani da nije dobro,ali eto,poslusacu dr.Hvala vam cure na svemu :Bye:

----------


## seka35

alma ,bas mi zao i znam kako ti je ,ali vjeruj mi doci ce i tvoj dan

----------


## Sezen

> alma ,bas mi zao i znam kako ti je ,ali vjeruj mi doci ce i tvoj dan


x,danas sam mislila na tebe i dalje navijam za tvoju betu

meni je danas 11dnt i evo što mi se događalo posljednjih dana:
* utorak sam 1.put mjerila temp.=37,00
*srijeda rano poslijepodne 37,1 osjećam laganu drhtavicu,nakon dva sata mjerim 37,9 zovem dr.opće ona mi kaže 
da ništa ne pijem,nego samo tuširanje,poslušam ju,navečer temp.38,3 (u međuvremenu pijem puno kamilice,vode)
zaspim,probudim se i vidim da sam se preznojila,presvlačenje i temp.pada
*četvrtak,temp.37,1 pa 36,8 zovem dr.A sve mu ispričam on mi veli da mu nije drago što sam dobila temp.,ali ne mora 
značiti da će se odraziti na postupak,da budem pozitivna,smirena...i tako ja se malo primirim popodne na wc,na dnevnom 
ulošku blijedo crvena mrljica,obrišem se na papiru još toga samo sada pomiješano sa utrićima pa još blijeđe,navečer nema ni 
temp,niti ičega na ulošku
*petak-danas-nema temp.jutro ok,popodne na dnevnom ulošku blijedo smeđa mrlja 2-3 cm,cijelo vrijeme stavljam utriće
kada sam imala temp.preko 38 imala sam velike bolove u leđima,lijevoj preponi,jučer i danas bolovi manji,ali cijelo vrijeme
osjećam da je menga pred vratima...
beta mi je tek 20.
jel netko imao slično iskustvo-viroza,temp.smeđkasto nešto
help please

----------


## Bab

Alma...uzasno mi je zao sto ti se opet desava isto  :Sad:  Nas dvije imamo istu pricu...ko da je netko napravio copy- paste...uzas koja je to igra zivaca...ali nadam se da cemo izaci jos jace iz svega i kad jednog dana nasa bebica odluci ostati za stalno znat cemo cijenit taj dar i tu srecu...kao i uostalom sve mame ovdje. Zelim i tebi i meni sto bezbolnije rjesenje i nek dode sto prije da nas ne muci predugo. Angel ...tebi posebne cestitke na prekrasnoj beti...uzivaj i mazi busu sa svojom djecicom. Pusa curke

----------


## kia

Drage cure,

evo da se i ja napokon, nakon 5,5 dugih i teških godina borbe s neplodnošču mogu prijaviti na ovaj topic  :Smile: . Danas mi je tek 4 DPT, vraćena su 2 lijepa embrija, a ja sam već u brizi jer ne osjećam ništa posebno. Predhodnih dana lagana štipanja na obje strane, bolne cicke i ostali simptomi PMS-a. Jedino što je drugačije je da nisam luda za slatkim kao ranije i da se rano ujutro budim. Dr. je rekla da betu vadim tek 17 DPT, znači još 13 dana čekanja  :Raspa: .
Zanima me dali je moguće prokrvarit (dobit mengu) uz Utriće i dali je normalno da ne osjećam ništa posebno  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## smj

Alma, Sezen, Vase male mrvice cekaju na Vas, samo dalje u nove postupke...
Makice jos samo danas i sutra i u ponedjeljak mi je uzv, pa cemo znati imamo li sanse za novi mali zivot ...
Kia, ni ja nisam imala nikakvih spektakularnih simptoma, zapravo osim onog trenutka kad sam se u noci probudila i osjetila mali bol i cupkanje na istom mjestu gdje i do danas nesto osjecam (kad i ako osjecam), nista osobito.
U 26 dana trudnoce dva velika probadajuca bola (tesko je reci jajnici ili maternica), te ovu sad srijedu nesto krvarenja... 
Kad sam isla na prvu betu, stvarno sam mislila kako nema nista posebno...

----------


## seka35

> x,danas sam mislila na tebe i dalje navijam za tvoju betu
> 
> meni je danas 11dnt i evo što mi se događalo posljednjih dana:
> * utorak sam 1.put mjerila temp.=37,00
> *srijeda rano poslijepodne 37,1 osjećam laganu drhtavicu,nakon dva sata mjerim 37,9 zovem dr.opće ona mi kaže 
> da ništa ne pijem,nego samo tuširanje,poslušam ju,navečer temp.38,3 (u međuvremenu pijem puno kamilice,vode)
> zaspim,probudim se i vidim da sam se preznojila,presvlačenje i temp.pada
> *četvrtak,temp.37,1 pa 36,8 zovem dr.A sve mu ispričam on mi veli da mu nije drago što sam dobila temp.,ali ne mora 
> značiti da će se odraziti na postupak,da budem pozitivna,smirena...i tako ja se malo primirim popodne na wc,na dnevnom 
> ...


ima na forumu razno raznih prica i slicnih tvojoj ,ali sve dok ne napravis betu  mozes se nadati...

----------


## seka35

> Drage cure,
> 
> evo da se i ja napokon, nakon 5,5 dugih i teških godina borbe s neplodnošču mogu prijaviti na ovaj topic . Danas mi je tek 4 DPT, vraćena su 2 lijepa embrija, a ja sam već u brizi jer ne osjećam ništa posebno. Predhodnih dana lagana štipanja na obje strane, bolne cicke i ostali simptomi PMS-a. Jedino što je drugačije je da nisam luda za slatkim kao ranije i da se rano ujutro budim. Dr. je rekla da betu vadim tek 17 DPT, znači još 13 dana čekanja .
> Zanima me dali je moguće prokrvarit (dobit mengu) uz Utriće i dali je normalno da ne osjećam ništa posebno


kia, sve je moguce... ja sam kod prvog ivf  pocela sa brljavljnjem 10-i dan i 12 vec dobila ,sad kod ovog dobitnog icsi nisam imala nikakvih simptoma ,cak su i grudi oko 7 dana prestale boliti ,ma nisata ... docekala sam 15 dan i potajno se veselila sto nisam prije bete dobila  i na kraju beta 220. zato ti pisem da nema pravila ,ali bas nema

----------


## ValaMala

*sezen*, nadam se da se neće odraziti negativno ta temperatura na postupak. Tko zna, možda je to baš pozitivan znak, možda je to bila neka čudna reakcija tvoga tijela na implantaciju i ludovanje hormona...? Ja držim fige da je to to.

Kod mene je situacija bila na sam dan transfera navečer, odjednom temperatura na 38,5, bol u svim mišićima, kostima, malaksalost... brzo smo skinuli temperaturu tuširanjem, lupocetom itd. i nakon toga sam bila dobro. Dr. A. mi je rekao isto kao i tebi, da mu nije drago što se to dogodilo, no da ne mora značiti ništa. Mene je bilo užasno strah pošto je bilo tako rano, embriji još skroz mali i nekako mi se čini da je i to možda imalo utjecaja na neuspješnost postupka. 

No kod tebe je skroz drugačija situacija, ipak si dosta daleko od transfera i s tom mrljicom, tko zna draga, možda ćeš uskoro pričati da ti je to bio prvi čudni znak trudnoće? To ti želim iz sveg srca! A sada samo mirno i pozitivno do velike tete bete  :Wink:

----------


## ValaMala

*Seka*, koji dan nakon transfera si ti vadila betu? Ne sjećam se jesi li radila i test ranije, ako da kada? Pusa trudnice  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

kia, ja sam oba puta prokrvarila preko utrica, ovisi od osobe do osobe (prvi put sam bila i trudna, ali je beta padala). Ne obracaj pozornost na simptome jer su oni individualni - netko ih ima sve, a netko niti jedan (npr. nasa Denny a rodila blizance). Cak iste zene u dvije trudnoce nemaju iste simptome. Beta je najbolji pokazatelj. Ja se nikada nisam opterecivala puno znakovima....uzivaj u tvom sadasnjem stanju i neka beta bude troznamenkasta

----------


## seka35

> *Seka*, koji dan nakon transfera si ti vadila betu? Ne sjećam se jesi li radila  ranije, ako da kada? Pusa trudnice


ja sam radila betu  15-i dan ,beta 220,zatim 17 dan 664 i nisam radila nikakv test prije bete!

----------


## kia

Curke hvala na odgovorima  :Heart:  Malo mi je sad lakše kad znam šta  da očekujem ili neočekujem  :Grin:  U pon. krećem na posao pa se nadam da će mi vrijeme brže prolazit, a imati ću i manje vremena baviti se sama sa sobom.

----------


## meca72

i moja beta je negativna, juce sam plakala ceo dan, moje tri mrvice...najboljeg kvaliteta, sta li im se desilo sto nisu ostale,...od plakanja odma sam prokrvarila ali bila je cista krv nije licila na menstrualnu, a odmah posle toga krenulo je da curi nesto crno,grudvucavo, nesto nalik, onom sto bih imala od utrica,ali sad crne boje i curi neprestano...sta to moze biti nesto zbog cega bi trebalo da brinem ili...od jutros vise ne uzimam utrogeston....a imam i dalje bolove u krstima i ziganje u jajnicima i materica, bolovi u krstima lice ko da sam progutala kockice leda koje su se dole  zaglavile, hladne i bolne, bockaju svojim spicevima....hmmm, jel ima neko slicno iskustvo ili mozda ideju sta moze to bit...

----------


## Snekica

meca, svaka žena reagira drugačije pa tako i ti. nemoj se plašiti, to se maternica čisti, ako te boli popij si nešto protiv bolova i čekaj da prođe. Naravno ako ne prođe kroz par dana, zovi svog doktora. Mene je lagano probadalo prva 2 dana menge nakon postupka, a i još me i danas (10 dana od neg. bete) zna probosti da vidim male zvjezdice, ipak se i tijelo mora oporaviti od neuspjeha, ne samo duh  :Sad:

----------


## Makica

sezen, ne izgleda mi to kao nesto jako lose, ne znam tocno, ali par cura su pisale na ovom forumu da im je prvi znak trudnoce bio viroza sa temperaturom!!!!!! cekaj draga betu, a ja ti drzim ogromne fige!!!!!!
smj, danas uzv? odmah, odmah se javi!!!!!! i ....sretnoooooo!
alma, tako mi je zao....
meca...sto reci, zao mi je jako...
kia, sretno i vibre do neba!!!!!

----------


## Sezen

> sezen, ne izgleda mi to kao nesto jako lose, ne znam tocno, ali par cura su pisale na ovom forumu da im je prvi znak trudnoce bio viroza sa temperaturom!!!!!! cekaj draga betu, a ja ti drzim ogromne fige!!!!!!
> smj, danas uzv? odmah, odmah se javi!!!!!! i ....sretnoooooo!
> alma, tako mi je zao....
> meca...sto reci, zao mi je jako...
> kia, sretno i vibre do neba!!!!!


nažalost sinoć sam dobila m ,danas već poprilično curi tako da ništa od svega  :Sad: ,ali svejedno hvala tebi i drugim curama na potpori...
kasnije ću zvati dr.A i pitati ga kako i kada dalje

----------


## Makica

sezen draga, zao mi je..... :Love:

----------


## darmar

sezen žao mi je :Love: , znam dobro taj osjećaj, glavu gore i želim ti da skupiš snage za novu borbu!
kia, čestitam draga, ~~~~~nek se mrvice ugnijezde lijepo u mamici i ostanu tamo makar slijedećih 8,5 mjeseci. :Smile:

----------


## arizona311

Dobila sam rezultate druge bete 17dnt, *3000*   :Shock: 
Da li je tko imalo slične rezultate. 
Sutra sam kod dr. pa da vidimo kako je :Klap:

----------


## mimi81

Arizona beta je savršena! Jel postoji mogućnost za blizance?

----------


## venddy

arizona :Very Happy:

----------


## Makica

arizona,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  kolika beturina! cestitam draga od srca! 
duplici , garant.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

sezen,žao mi je  :Love: 
arizona,čestitam na suuuper beti  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Arizona*, beta je mrak!  :Very Happy: 

Ja danas brojim 4.dnt3.dan

Najneobičnije mi je što u ovom postupku grudi nisam osjetila ni u jednom trenutku. Obično mi već tokom stimulacije, u prvoj polovici ciklusa nabubre, i pred samu punkciju ne mogu ni spavati na trbuhu koliko me bole... ovaj put su mi cijeli postupak (a imala sam 7 jajnih stanica) grudi potpuno bezbolne i nisu uopće natekle. I inače, kao da uopće nisam primila 20 menopura i 15 femara.

----------


## goga69

Cestitke Arizona,zaista divno,po brojci dvojke sigurno!!

AuroraBlu....ista je situacija i sa mnom nikakve bolne grudi,stim sto ja nisam bila ovaj put u stimulaciji ali opet cure kazu da i od utrica hoce da bole,al nista,mozda je i bolje tako,nesto da bude drugacije....puno srece i strpljenja!!

----------


## darmar

:Klap: arizona, beta je zaista fantastična :Very Happy: 
AuroraBlu želim ti da dočekaš ovaj postupak s jednom prekrasnom betom, da drukčiji simptomi/ne simptomi budu dobar znak i daju pozitivan ishod :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Arizona to curo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Znala sam.Ma to su duplici 1000%.Uzivaj draga i posipaj i nas trudnickom prasinom.Cestitam ti od  :Heart:

----------


## tlukaci5

arizona, odlična beta,čestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## arizona311

Hvala vam svima. :Smile: 

*mimi*, vraćena su mi 3 embrija, svi jako dobri, tako su rekli. Vidjet ću sutra sa dr. jedva čekam pregled. Malo me trta  :Grin:

----------


## meca72

cestitam, hvala Bogu

----------


## The Margot

Cure, ima tu na forumu tema Bolovanje nakon transfera, tj za vrijeme postupka IVF-a, odnos sa poslodavcem po tom pitanju, objašnjavanje dijagnoza, zadiranje u privatnost itd...? Ako netko zna, jer ja sam sve pročešljala, ali očito ne vidim dobro...  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Meni je danas 7 dan nakon transfera (ako transfer računam kao nulti dan)....danas nakon stavljanja utrogestana primjetila na ulošku neke smeđe žilice....ufff ne sprema mi se valjda menga.....a za betu mi je još rano ????

----------


## ptica1

Arizona, super ß čestitam.

----------


## Snekica

> Dobila sam rezultate druge bete 17dnt, *3000*


Čestitam, biti će da ćeš imati ubrzo gužvanac u buši! Sretno!

----------


## kia

Arizona  :Klap:

----------


## smj

Drage djevojke, prvo ogromen cestitke Arizoni - moja je beta 17 dan bila 612, pa pretpostavljam da ona nosi tri male mrvice. Brdo vibri za njihov sretan i napredan razvoj.

Sezen, veliki zagrljaj i puse, uvijek mozes i moras ponovo - budi kao Scarlett O'Hara, isplaci se danas, i onda promisli: "Sutra je novi dan!"

Makica, Bugaboo, Pirica - sve su Vase rijeci bile tocne, spotting koji me spopao nije unistio malog misa koji raste u mojem trbuhu i trenutno je velik 3 mm i kuca. 
Makice, malo sam plakala i sjetila se tebe na onom stolu, i Seke 35....
Kao i uvijek, imam pitanje. Prije pregleda sam bila toliko zivcana od straha je li sve ok da sam "trgnula" jedan 2mg Normic. 
Moze li to jako utjecati na razvoj bebinog mozga (razvija se bas sad s 5 na 6 tjedan?!).

Vibre za sve nove cekalice...

Reni76, MH ima moj mob., srele smo se danas u cekaonici, nazovi me kad stignes...

----------


## bugaboo

Smj super za mrvicu, samo neka raste dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Moja frendica cijelo 1. tromjesjece drmala po Normicima i rodila 2 zdrave bebe pa ne brini, bolje da si ti smirena makar drogirana nego da se nerviras jer to nikako nije dobro za mrvicu.

----------


## Makica

smj, prekrasne, najljepse vijesti! normabel nece naskoditi ni tebi ni bebi i preporucuje se trudnicama, mozes slobodno popiti kad god si malo nervozna! meni ga na terapiju stavio dr tomic, i budi bez brige! sigurno je divno vidjeti srce koje kuca, a ja se tako nadam da cu to ugledati u petak. sto se vise blizi, vise me strah,tako se jaaaaako nadam da ce kucati......
corinaII, ne vjerujem da je menga, mozda samo spoting,moras biti strpljiva i mirovati!

----------


## ANGEL_26

*Arizona* čestitke na krasnoj beti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...Pretpostavljam da su duplići. Pogledaj u mom potpisu kolika je meni bila 11 dan nakon transfera pa isto mislim da su duplici dok dr ne dokaze suprotno. :Laughing:

----------


## bugaboo

Danas mi je 6 dnt i boli glava otkad sam se probudila, poludit cu :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## b.a.b.y

Pozdrav svima, eto ja sam ovdje nova ali kao i da nisam, jer svi imamo iste probleme i želje. Jučer sam bila na transferu, vraćene su mi dvije blastocide i danas sam na wc papiru primjetila smeđu žilicu. Da li itko od vas zna što bi to moglo biti. Bojim se i pomislit na ono najgore  :Sad:

----------


## mayica01

> *Arizona* čestitke na krasnoj beti...Pretpostavljam da su duplići. Pogledaj u mom potpisu kolika je meni bila 11 dan nakon transfera pa isto mislim da su duplici dok dr ne dokaze suprotno.



meni je beta na 19dan bila 8392 i nisu bili duplici..ali ja sam sva neka van formata ..hahah..

bugaboo mozes si popiti lupocet za glavobolju..
sretno svima..  :Kiss: *

----------


## smj

> Danas mi je 6 dnt i boli glava otkad sam se probudila, poludit cu


Bugaboo, to bi moglo nesto znaciti.
Jesi li i nekako sva kao omamljena i teska?!
E onda tu netko trazi svoj stan za dvete mjeseci...

----------


## smj

baby- nista ne znace dvije zilice nakon transfera.  Svi to imaju.  Samo lezi i miruj dva tri dana.  To je jako vazno.

----------


## smj

Makice moja,jedva cekam tvoj ultrazvuk.
Vidjet ces kako je to malo, sicusno, ali mrda se i pumpa kao veliko.
Joj, jedva cekam da dobijes prve slike. 
Meni su sad slike stalno pored mene, iako, znas, doktor je rekao da se sad ide polako, mjesec po mjesec, da vidimo kako ce se sve razvijati i vodi li dobru.

----------


## Makica

bugaboo, i mene je cesto boljela glava tih dana nakon transfera! 
smj, da, uvijek kazu da se ide korak po korak, ali i polako, ali tako sam jako sretna da je to za poludit. jos samo da prokucaju....nema vece srece....
dobila sam i ja slikicu sa prvog uzv, ali je bilo jako rano i vidjele su se samo dvije gest.vrecice, ali tako su slatkeeeeee!
pozz svima i vibre za sve sto nam treba!

----------


## venddy

*AB* ni ja nemam nekih simptoma stimulacije kao prošli put. Grudi su malo malo otečene od Utrogestana ali to je gotovo zanemarivo, takve su mi bile i u sekundarnom IVF-u. Jajnike uopće gotovo ne osjećam a prošli put su me bolili cijelo vrijeme od stimulacije.
A bila sam na potpuno istom protokolu. Pa sad budi pametan

----------


## arizona311

Vratila se sa prvog uzv. Vide se dvije ges. vrečice, jedna lijepa, druga malo kaska.  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

Još je jako rano, tek 18dnt, tako da sam naručena za tjedan dana. Tada će biti oko 25dnt da li je moguće da će se čuti srčeka, još je to jako rano, je da?

----------


## arizona311

*smj*, tako mi je drago što se sve smirilo. Vidiš da je sve dobro. Čuvaj se dalje i pazi na malog mišeka.

*angel*, kada si naručena za uzv. Bete sa nam slične na 11 dan, jesi li vadila još jednom?

----------


## bugaboo

> Bugaboo, to bi moglo nesto znaciti.
> Jesi li i nekako sva kao omamljena i teska?!
> E onda tu netko trazi svoj stan za dvete mjeseci...


Teska sam ja kako god se okrene :Laughing: 

Imam niski tlak pa mi se cesto zna zavrtit, ali ja to nista ne prepisujem simptomima.

U svakom slucaju rijeci ti se pozlatile :Heart:

----------


## ANGEL_26

> *smj*, tako mi je drago što se sve smirilo. Vidiš da je sve dobro. Čuvaj se dalje i pazi na malog mišeka.
> 
> *angel*, kada si naručena za uzv. Bete sa nam slične na 11 dan, jesi li vadila još jednom?


Vadila sam samo 9dnt i 11dnt, dupla se za sad pravilno  :Klap:  :Very Happy: i to mi je bilo bitno. A na uzv idem za tjedan dana i tada ce mi bit 22dnt i nadam se da bi se tad trebalo cut  :Heart: 
Jeli se ti osjecas nekako napuhnuto?

----------


## Makica

arizona, ja sam isto bila na prvom uzv 18dnt, i narucili me za dva tjedna, to je sad u petak.cinilo mi se dugo, ali valjda znaju sto rade!!!!!!

----------


## patuljchica

Evo... prijavljujem se i ja na pdf koji od milja zovem "grupna panika"  :Smile: 
Da ne histerziram sama i osluškujem nepostojeće i postojeće simptome...
Uglavnom, bila na ICSI/PGD u PFC-u u Pragu, uz jaku stimulaciju dobila 25 js, od kojih 20 zrelih, 2 nezrele i 3 morfološki neispravne (ponedjeljak). 
Drugi nam dan (utorak) javili da imamo 18 embrija. 
Treći dan (srijeda) od punkcije rađen PGD. U subotu naručeni za transfer - dočekale nas šokantne vijesti - od 18 srijedu je dočekalo 12 morfološki ispravnih embrija, ali samo 2 nisu imala translokaciju. 
Ta 2 išla su na još jedno testiranje u subotu ujutro (za ostale kromosomske malformacije). Doktorica me pregledala, rekla nam da se javimo za 3 sata kada će imati rezultate testiranja, ali da su male šanse da i jedan bude zdrav... Rekla nam je da bi trebali početi razmišljati o donaciji, jer rezultati novog postupka najvjerovatnije neće biti puno različiti od ovih, a da misli da mi još jedna ovakva stimulacija ne bi bila dobra.
Ali, sreća, ili kako god to želite nazvati, nas je pomazila i u 12,40, 16.04. vraćen nam je 1 kromosomski zdrav i morfološki dobar embrij.
Sada štrikamo... sve do bete, koju nam je rečeno vaditi 03.05.
I osluškujem... I histeriziram... I mirujem ... I pijem 6 utrića dnevno... I surfam po netu i tražim statistiku koja nam ide u prilog...ali takve nema.
Eto, da sam barem podjelila s vama...
Pozdrav i čestitke svim pozitivnim i duplajućim betama! :Heart:

----------


## goga69

Zaista pravi naziv...."grupna panika",svaka cast na dosjetljivoscu!!!

----------


## smj

> Evo... prijavljujem se i ja na pdf koji od milja zovem "grupna panika" 
> Da ne histerziram sama i osluškujem nepostojeće i postojeće simptome...
> Uglavnom, bila na ICSI/PGD u PFC-u u Pragu, uz jaku stimulaciju dobila 25 js, od kojih 20 zrelih, 2 nezrele i 3 morfološki neispravne (ponedjeljak). 
> Drugi nam dan (utorak) javili da imamo 18 embrija. 
> Treći dan (srijeda) od punkcije rađen PGD. U subotu naručeni za transfer - dočekale nas šokantne vijesti - od 18 srijedu je dočekalo 12 morfološki ispravnih embrija, ali samo 2 nisu imala translokaciju. 
> Ta 2 išla su na još jedno testiranje u subotu ujutro (za ostale kromosomske malformacije). Doktorica me pregledala, rekla nam da se javimo za 3 sata kada će imati rezultate testiranja, ali da su male šanse da i jedan bude zdrav... Rekla nam je da bi trebali početi razmišljati o donaciji, jer rezultati novog postupka najvjerovatnije neće biti puno različiti od ovih, a da misli da mi još jedna ovakva stimulacija ne bi bila dobra.
> Ali, sreća, ili kako god to želite nazvati, nas je pomazila i u 12,40, 16.04. vraćen nam je 1 kromosomski zdrav i morfološki dobar embrij.
> Sada štrikamo... sve do bete, koju nam je rečeno vaditi 03.05.
> I osluškujem... I histeriziram... I mirujem ... I pijem 6 utrića dnevno... I surfam po netu i tražim statistiku koja nam ide u prilog...ali takve nema.
> ...


Nikad en reci nikad. 
Samo naprijed po svoju bebu.

----------


## smj

Arizona, vidis da ih je vise.
Sta to znaci jedna lijepa, druga malo kaska....
Ma ona/onaj sve "znjopa" brze, pa ovom drugom sto ostane, ali stigne ona/on u veliku bebu, pa kad izadje van i stekne prednost ravnopravnog terena pod maminom paskom - vidjet cemo tko kaska...

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Evo, nocas sam usla u 6 dan nakon transfera i prijavljujem se tu tek sad.....
U drugom mjesecu sam tu stalno visila nakon transfera i kad postupak nije uspio sanjala sam samo o tome kad cu opet na ovj topic a onda me ulovila panika od ponavljanja scenarija pa sam se oko "nakon transfera" vrtila ko macak oko vruce kase i naposlijetu eto popustila :Grin: 
Cestitam svim sljavljenicama s velikim betama i prvim slicicama s UZV-a a svima nama zelim da im se cim prije pridruzimo :Very Happy: 
Ince, imala sam sekundarni IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu i vracena su mi na 3 dan dva embrija koja su nastala iz smrznutih (vitrificiranih) jajnih stanica. Bili su 4 i 5 stanicni sto ne ulijeva puno nade ali embriologinja mi je rekla da je bitno to sto su imali pravilan rast i da ih ocjenjuje kao vrlo dobre. Ipak, znam kako je sansa mala a ja sam da stvar bude gora jos od folikulometrija na dalje bila prilicno pod stresom...
No dok vjestica ne pokuca ima nade :Smile: 
Nemam nikakve simptome, malo osjetim jajnike kao pred m. i spava mi se cijelo vrijeme ali mislim da je to od utrica. U stimulaciji su mi bar cicke bile velike i bolne i sve me bolilo od punkcije pa sam si barem mogla umisliti neki simptom, a ovako-nista....
Ostaje mi samo bazalna temperatura kojoj najvise od svega vjerujem ali ni ona jadnica nije bas porasla....jos od dana ovulacije mi je oko 36,6 i tek jutros mi je porasla na 36,8 s tim da meni obicno dosegne takav vrh 6-7 dana pred m (sto bi bilo danas). kad pocne lagano i nezaustavljivo padati do krvarenja. 
Ako mi i sutra ostane povecana malo cu se ponadati....drzite mi fige!!
Hahah sad gledam sta sam sve namljela i sumnjam da me itko procitao cijelu  :Grin:  ali glavno da sam se ja pojavila na 6 dan transfera i nicim izazvana sve pojasnila :Laughing: 
Da li su ovakvi ispadi mozda toliko prizeljkivani simptom rane trudnoce?

----------


## Makica

lily of the valley, sretno, od srca! procitala sam te cijelu, he, he ma saljem ti milijun vibrica za tvoje male mrvice! 
patuljchica, sretno i tebi, da se malac cvrsto primi!

----------


## zedra

*patuljchice, ~~~~~~~do neba za tog zdravog malca!!!* :Heart: 

Kad citam ovu tvoju pricu, onda mi tek pozli od Zakona, hrvatske medicine i nakaradnog svjetonazora koji onemogućavaju ljudima da budu roditelji!!
Puj!! Sramota!!!! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## arizona311

> Vadila sam samo 9dnt i 11dnt, dupla se za sad pravilno i to mi je bilo bitno. A na uzv idem za tjedan dana i tada ce mi bit 22dnt i nadam se da bi se tad trebalo cut 
> Jeli se ti osjecas nekako napuhnuto?


Onda ćemo isti dan na uzv, ja idem poslije blagdana u utorak.
Napuhnuta nisam, skoro pa i nemam simptoma osim povremenog probadanja dole i u cickama.

----------


## arizona311

> arizona, ja sam isto bila na prvom uzv 18dnt, i narucili me za dva tjedna, to je sad u petak.cinilo mi se dugo, ali valjda znaju sto rade!!!!!!


U petak kažeš, super još malo. Baš se veselim za tebe  :Klap:

----------


## smj

> Evo, nocas sam usla u 6 dan nakon transfera i prijavljujem se tu tek sad.....
> U drugom mjesecu sam tu stalno visila nakon transfera i kad postupak nije uspio sanjala sam samo o tome kad cu opet na ovj topic a onda me ulovila panika od ponavljanja scenarija pa sam se oko "nakon transfera" vrtila ko macak oko vruce kase i naposlijetu eto popustila
> Cestitam svim sljavljenicama s velikim betama i prvim slicicama s UZV-a a svima nama zelim da im se cim prije pridruzimo
> Ince, imala sam sekundarni IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu i vracena su mi na 3 dan dva embrija koja su nastala iz smrznutih (vitrificiranih) jajnih stanica. Bili su 4 i 5 stanicni sto ne ulijeva puno nade ali embriologinja mi je rekla da je bitno to sto su imali pravilan rast i da ih ocjenjuje kao vrlo dobre. Ipak, znam kako je sansa mala a ja sam da stvar bude gora jos od folikulometrija na dalje bila prilicno pod stresom...
> No dok vjestica ne pokuca ima nade
> Nemam nikakve simptome, malo osjetim jajnike kao pred m. i spava mi se cijelo vrijeme ali mislim da je to od utrica. U stimulaciji su mi bar cicke bile velike i bolne i sve me bolilo od punkcije pa sam si barem mogla umisliti neki simptom, a ovako-nista....
> Ostaje mi samo bazalna temperatura kojoj najvise od svega vjerujem ali ni ona jadnica nije bas porasla....jos od dana ovulacije mi je oko 36,6 i tek jutros mi je porasla na 36,8 s tim da meni obicno dosegne takav vrh 6-7 dana pred m (sto bi bilo danas). kad pocne lagano i nezaustavljivo padati do krvarenja. 
> Ako mi i sutra ostane povecana malo cu se ponadati....drzite mi fige!!
> Hahah sad gledam sta sam sve namljela i sumnjam da me itko procitao cijelu  ali glavno da sam se ja pojavila na 6 dan transfera i nicim izazvana sve pojasnila
> Da li su ovakvi ispadi mozda toliko prizeljkivani simptom rane trudnoce?


Zanimljivo, i ja sam 6dpt bila u bedu (vodim mini dnevnik sa svim kemikalijama koje sam u sebe koji dan ukrcala i jednom rjecju opisem stanje razuma).  Bazalna ti nije bas nikakvo mjerilo.  Jedino sto trebas osjecati su probudjeni jajnici koji pocinju s zutim tijelom, napuhnute i bolne cicke i tu i tamo kakvo probadanje.  sa 6dnt ja nisam osjecala gotovo nista ni od toga i stalno bila u brizi kako nista ne osjecam.  Mislim da moras jako, jakoooo zeljeti i vjerovati, i biti ce to ...

----------


## smj

Makice, Arizona i Angel, Seka35 i ostale trudnice, do kad mi smijemo smetati na forumu Nakon transfera - do 12 tjedna?!
Jel obicaj prebacivanje na neki drugi forum, i koji bi to onda bio?!
Super mi je i ovako, ali ne znam je li pristojno prema onima koji su tu tek nakon transfera prvi dana do bete?!

----------


## Kadauna

*sm*j, koliko ja znam nema nekih strogih pravila kad, tko, gdje ili koliko dugo smije biti ili ostati. 

Nakon transfera je stvarno nakon transfera, bar po mom shvaćanju. 

 Ja o svojoj trudnoći uopće više nisam pisala, ustvari je na ovom forumu nikada nisam ni zvanično objavila a rodila sam prije 9 tj. No ono što sama zaključila (govorim u svoje ime)  je da na ovom cijelom podforumu potpomognute nije baš ok za dnevno pisanje o svojoj trudnoći, o dnevnim, mijenjajućim simptomima, o egocentričnom JA I MOJA TRUDNOĆA senzacijama, ovo ipak nije normalni trudnički podforum nego mjesto na kojem se izmijenjuju žene  muškarci koji često teškom mukom i dugogodišnjom borbom dođu ili čak ne dođu nikada to trudnoće. 

ima gore još jedan topic koji se zove pa možde se tamo nađeš više nego nakon transfera........................
MPO trudnoca nakon svega i kako se osjecamo.............
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58242-M...7amo.../page19

----------


## ValaMala

*Lilly*, za tebe navijam najviše na svijetu! Bit će to to!!!

----------


## mrvica7

pozdrav drage moje  :Heart: ...htjela sam vas pitati da li je bitno ako sam ja A+ krvna grupa, a muž (još nije vadio krvnu grupu), ako se desi da bude -?...nisam baš dobro složila pitanje, ali mislim da me razumijete.... :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## smj

> pozdrav drage moje ...htjela sam vas pitati da li je bitno ako sam ja A+ krvna grupa, a muž (još nije vadio krvnu grupu), ako se desi da bude -?...nisam baš dobro složila pitanje, ali mislim da me razumijete....


ako si ti plus, uopce nije vazno koji ce biti + ili ' djeteta.  Ako si ti minus, e onda nastaju problemi ...

----------


## smj

> *sm*j, koliko ja znam nema nekih strogih pravila kad, tko, gdje ili koliko dugo smije biti ili ostati. 
> 
> Nakon transfera je stvarno nakon transfera, bar po mom shvaćanju. 
> 
>  Ja o svojoj trudnoći uopće više nisam pisala, ustvari je na ovom forumu nikada nisam ni zvanično objavila a rodila sam prije 9 tj. No ono što sama zaključila (govorim u svoje ime)  je da na ovom cijelom podforumu potpomognute nije baš ok za dnevno pisanje o svojoj trudnoći, o dnevnim, mijenjajućim simptomima, o egocentričnom JA I MOJA TRUDNOĆA senzacijama, ovo ipak nije normalni trudnički podforum nego mjesto na kojem se izmijenjuju žene  muškarci koji često teškom mukom i dugogodišnjom borbom dođu ili čak ne dođu nikada to trudnoće. 
> 
> ima gore još jedan topic koji se zove pa možde se tamo nađeš više nego nakon transfera........................
> MPO trudnoca nakon svega i kako se osjecamo.............
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58242-M...7amo.../page19


Hval ti Kaduna na odgovoru. I meni se ucinilo neprimjerenim smetati nakon prvog sigurnog uzv prije dva dana po forumu Nakon transfera.

----------


## mrvica7

> ako si ti plus, uopce nije vazno koji ce biti + ili ' djeteta.  Ako si ti minus, e onda nastaju problemi ...


e super, hvala...onda mm ne mora ići vaditi krv... :Kiss:

----------


## kia

*Pathuljchica* sviđa mi se tvoj naziv ovog PDF-a "grupna panika" mislim da nam najbolje odgovara  :Cool: 

Meni je danas 8 DPT i još uvjek ne osjećam ništa šta bi upućivalo na trudnoću. Jučer i prekjučer su me na trenutke lovili takvi PMS grčevi da sam mislila da neću dočekati vikend bez krvarenja i laganini se pomirila s tim da od ovog pokušaja nema ništa. 
Danas se to sve nekako smirilo čak mi se čini da mi ni cice nisu tak jako bolne, tako da neznam šta sad to znači, jel to nešto dobro ili tek zatišje pred buru  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## patuljchica

Meni je danas 4 dnt, pa ne znam je li još prerano za bilo kakve zaključke... Znam samo da se moj mozak opako igra sa mojim tijelom... O blažena bila moć samo autosugestije!  :Smile: 
Dakle, jučer me je nešto na trenutak "uštipnulo" a poslije sam osjetila lagano "škakljanje" u trbuhu. Popodne sam zaspala kao da sam cijeli dan kopala... tako da nisam ni čula muža kad je došao s posla :Shock: . Jel to bila implantacija? Ili je još prerano? Inače se osjećam dobro, osim laganih mučnina i bolnih prsa, i stalne pospanosti, ali ove divne simptome pripisujem utrićima. 
Ajde cure s "iskusnim betama", recite mi da je to to!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

> ako si ti plus, uopce nije vazno koji ce biti + ili ' djeteta.  Ako si ti minus, e onda nastaju problemi ...


Ja sam B- i tražila sam od dr da dá mm da vadi krv jer neznamo koju Kg i rh ima (žalosno ali istinito) i nije mu htjela dati, a kad je išao na operaciju to su mu obavili u bolnici pred samo operaciju i opet nije saznao jer su mu rekli da nije bitno  :Shock:  I stalno je povuci-potegni za to!

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Mala Vala, Smj, Makica  :Love:   :Smile:   :Zaljubljen: 

I da, vi koje ste vec u fazi UZV-a sic odavdje na neki trudnicki topic heheheh, samo nam zazubice radite :Wink: 

*Smj* ja zapravo jucer nisam ni bila u bad-u...nakon sto mi je dr. rekla da nemam pravo na sifru  GO (oko toga se vodila vecina mojih drama koje su opisane na nakim drugim topicima) jednostavno sam prihvatila sudbinu. Opcenito reagiram ko da sam na praxitenu, sva sma usporena i nemam snage da se nerviram, valjd autrici.... Imam velik prist na obrazu, nije gnojan, nego onako cistican, vodenast, takav uvijek dobijem pred ovulaciju ili mjesecnicu, uglavnom uvijek kad se u jajnicima dogadja neka veca promjena...znaci senzacije u jajnicima su dobar znak? Ja mislila da ot ne valjda i da bih nesto treba osjecati u predjelu maternice....
Cice nista, a nakon transfera u stimulaciji su mi bile dva broja vece i nisma ih smjela pogledat kako su bolile :Shock: 
Stvarno polazem sve nade u temperaturu, puno sma to proucavala i pisala ec pa se necu ponavljati ali buduci da imam neuredan san zbog nocnog rada tesko mi j i to pratiti. Jedva cam cekala danas da ju izmjerim medjutim imam potpuno bezvrijedne podatke:
Probudila se u 8 i pol nakon dva i pol sata spavanja sva mokra od znoja toliko da mi se kosa ukovrcala i izmjerim 36,5 i zaspim u suzama.
U podne opet budjenje i mjerenje: 36, 85, stavim utrice i opet zacorim do 14:30 i izmjerim 37,25 i tako sad sam happy zbog ove zadnje ali znam d anis ne znaci i tjesim s eda je ova prva bila tako niska jer sam se iznojila i tako snizila temperaturu....
Ovo je pravi triler.....

----------


## smj

> Mala Vala, Smj, Makica   
> 
> I da, vi koje ste vec u fazi UZV-a sic odavdje na neki trudnicki topic heheheh, samo nam zazubice radite
> 
> *Smj* ja zapravo jucer nisam ni bila u bad-u...nakon sto mi je dr. rekla da nemam pravo na sifru  GO (oko toga se vodila vecina mojih drama koje su opisane na nakim drugim topicima) jednostavno sam prihvatila sudbinu. Opcenito reagiram ko da sam na praxitenu, sva sma usporena i nemam snage da se nerviram, valjd autrici.... Imam velik prist na obrazu, nije gnojan, nego onako cistican, vodenast, takav uvijek dobijem pred ovulaciju ili mjesecnicu, uglavnom uvijek kad se u jajnicima dogadja neka veca promjena...znaci senzacije u jajnicima su dobar znak? Ja mislila da ot ne valjda i da bih nesto treba osjecati u predjelu maternice....
> Cice nista, a nakon transfera u stimulaciji su mi bile dva broja vece i nisma ih smjela pogledat kako su bolile
> Stvarno polazem sve nade u temperaturu, puno sma to proucavala i pisala ec pa se necu ponavljati ali buduci da imam neuredan san zbog nocnog rada tesko mi j i to pratiti. Jedva cam cekala danas da ju izmjerim medjutim imam potpuno bezvrijedne podatke:
> Probudila se u 8 i pol nakon dva i pol sata spavanja sva mokra od znoja toliko da mi se kosa ukovrcala i izmjerim 36,5 i zaspim u suzama.
> U podne opet budjenje i mjerenje: 36, 85, stavim utrice i opet zacorim do 14:30 i izmjerim 37,25 i tako sad sam happy zbog ove zadnje ali znam d anis ne znaci i tjesim s eda je ova prva bila tako niska jer sam se iznojila i tako snizila temperaturu....
> Ovo je pravi triler.....


LilyOfTheValley, ok je to sto spavas oko 14.30.  Ja sam spavala normalno, kao i uvijek, cijelu noc, a po danu me hvatalo oko 13.30-14.30 kao neko stanje omame i potreba za snom (utrice sam stavljala oko 15 h tako da nije od njih).
Maternica se prokrvljava, da, i osjetis samo tu jednu noc ili dan nesto iza transfera kao neki mali ubod, grc kad se primi - inace nista - tek tu i tamo, na recimo 20 dana, dva jaca probadanja, ali takva da se slozis po podu.
Ono sto je stalno aktivno, sto od utrica, sto od zutog tijela su jajnici - i njih moras osjecati.  Ni moje cicke nisu bile aktivnije do petog tjedna, a onda...

I moja struka je trazila nocni rad cesto - to ne vodi ka imanju bebe. Promijeni lijecnicu, uzmi si karton i odnesi ga kod nekoga tko je normalan i moze shvatiti sto prolazimo mi s toliko pokusaja, neuspjeha i uspjeha.
I sad vise ne smijem pisat.  Pusa i pozdrav svima.

----------


## smj

> Meni je danas 4 dnt, pa ne znam je li još prerano za bilo kakve zaključke... Znam samo da se moj mozak opako igra sa mojim tijelom... O blažena bila moć samo autosugestije! 
> Dakle, jučer me je nešto na trenutak "uštipnulo" a poslije sam osjetila lagano "škakljanje" u trbuhu. Popodne sam zaspala kao da sam cijeli dan kopala... tako da nisam ni čula muža kad je došao s posla. Jel to bila implantacija? Ili je još prerano? Inače se osjećam dobro, osim laganih mučnina i bolnih prsa, i stalne pospanosti, ali ove divne simptome pripisujem utrićima. 
> Ajde cure s "iskusnim betama", recite mi da je to to!


to je to!

----------


## patuljchica

> to je to!


 :Heart: 
iz tvojih usta ... ...

----------


## bugaboo

Meni danas 7dnt poceo smedji iscjedak i trbuh bolucka ko pred mengu, izgleda da opet nista :Sad:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> LilyOfTheValley, ok je to sto spavas oko 14.30.  Ja sam spavala normalno, kao i uvijek, cijelu noc, a po danu me hvatalo oko 13.30-14.30 kao neko stanje omame i potreba za snom (utrice sam stavljala oko 15 h tako da nije od njih).
> Maternica se prokrvljava, da, i osjetis samo tu jednu noc ili dan nesto iza transfera kao neki mali ubod, grc kad se primi - inace nista - tek tu i tamo, na recimo 20 dana, dva jaca probadanja, ali takva da se slozis po podu.
> Ono sto je stalno aktivno, sto od utrica, sto od zutog tijela su jajnici - i njih moras osjecati.  Ni moje cicke nisu bile aktivnije do petog tjedna, a onda...
> 
> I moja struka je trazila nocni rad cesto - to ne vodi ka imanju bebe. Promijeni lijecnicu, uzmi si karton i odnesi ga kod nekoga tko je normalan i moze shvatiti sto prolazimo mi s toliko pokusaja, neuspjeha i uspjeha.
> I sad vise ne smijem pisat.  Pusa i pozdrav svima.


Ma za mene je normalno da spavam danju jer nocu radim, svaku noc i to tako tri godine. U krevetu sam nesto prije pet ujutro a tada stavljam utrogestan. Sto se moje dr. opce prakse tice, pratila me od malih nogu i vrlo je ugodna i strucna osoba koja mi je uvijek dala sto god sam ju trazila (zna mi i familiju i tako...) ali ona ne moze po zakonu pisati N98 ili bilo sto slicno na teret HZZO-a. Ma necu o tome ovdje spamati jer sam tu temu izmasakrirala uzduz i porijeko na topicu o tome.
Meni su ovo ionako zadnji dani na poslu....ili dobivam negativnu betu i otkaz zbog viska (otkaz sam sama zatrazila) ili ce beta bit pozitivna pa odoh na komplikasije ASAP!! Noci ce uskoro biti iza mene, i konacno cu prvi puta osjetiti kako je to leci s muzem na spavanje i ustati da mu pripremim zalogajcic prije odlaska na posao :Zaljubljen: 
Da ne spominjem kako ce nasu kucu napokon ugrijat i obasjat sunce jer nece biti zabarikadirana dekapa po prozorima i tendama i skurama, a postar ce ponovo imati dozvolu da mi pozvoni na vrata ako mi nosi nekakav paketic :Grin: 
Jedva cekam.......(po mogucnosti drugi scenarij :Heart: )
Btw. danas cijeli dan mjeruckam temperaturu i poslijepodnevne su mi bile preko 37....znam da nije relevantno, a opet drzim se za slamku dok ne pocne da pada......

----------


## visibaba

> Ali, sreća, ili kako god to želite nazvati, nas je pomazila i u 12,40, 16.04. vraćen nam je 1 kromosomski zdrav i morfološki dobar embrij.


*patuljchica*, citam tvoju PGD-pricu; tako je to znaci izgledalo... i na kraju krajeva jedan pravi embrij. jedan ali vrijedan. zaista se nadam da je to vas dobitni embrij :Heart: . sretno, sretno, sretno!!!

----------


## Makica

> Meni danas 7dnt poceo smedji iscjedak i trbuh bolucka ko pred mengu, izgleda da opet nista


draga, nadam se da ce prestati. za bolove mi je jasno, sve smo imale takve pms bolove, a saljem ti puuuno vibrica da brljavljenje prestane! :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

*Lilly*, prekrasno, konačno da se riješiš tih noćnih! Oporavit ćeš se. Ja sam nekoliko godina radila u smjenama koje su uključivale i noćne i nakon što je to prestalo oporavila sam se dušom i tijelom! Bit ćeš nova curka - i mamica!

----------


## Charlie

*bugaboo* nemoj još otpisati postupak, mnogima je baš tako počela trudnoća. Među ostalima i meni. ~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to to!
*Patuljchica* taj vaš jedan pravi neka bude borac i nek se čvrsto primi za mamicu!

----------


## darmar

bugaboo nemoj crno misliti, to bi vrlo lako mogao biti i dobar znak, možda kasnija implementacija, za koju ti šaljem ~~~~~~~~~
Sretno, idemo malo optimizma na sunce :Smile:

----------


## kia

Da sam barem prije iščitala čitav ovaj topic , nego što sam jutros popiškila test  :Rolling Eyes:  Dakle danas 9 DNT test je pokazao - i to onaj pravi na kakve sam navikla, bez sjena ili tankih crta. Pala sam u totalni bed, pa sam sad ubila čitavo jutro detaljno iščitavajuči sve postove na ovom topic-u i zaključila da mi to baš i nije bilo pametno.

Uglavnom, krvarenja ili bilo kakvog brljanja nema, i to mi je trenutno najbitnije. 6 i 7 DPT mislila sam da ću procurit istog časa, ali evo jučer i danas je poprilično mirno, nema prejakih PMS grčeva, cicke više nisu jako bolne, i ne osjetim ništa. Ponekad se pitam jesam li uopće bila na transferu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## b.a.b.y

Držim fige svima da je ovaj transfer vaš zadnji!  :Smile:  Meni je danas 3dnt( danAs bi po svemu sudeći trebala biti implantacija pošto su mi vraćene blastocide) i ne osjećam ništa,ništa me ne boli niti mi temp. raste. Bojim se da će se ostvarit ono čega se najviše bojim  :Sad:  Pozdrav svima i SRETNO!!!

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Evi ni 7 dnt kod mene i dalje nema nikakvih simptoma osim nekoliko koji su mi tipicni za PMS...npr. cim sam otvorila oci ulovila me nervoza i pocela sam mozgati o prasenju tepiha i brisanju podova :Grin: 
BT mi je 36,8  i nazalost to me vise ne ohrabruje bas jer kad sam zavirila u neke svoje starije dijagrame uocila sam da je bilo i dosta ciklusa gdje se BT drzala visokom i do dan-dva pred m.

Vala Mala hvala ti na ohrabrenju i podrsci :Love: 
I ja se nekako nadam da ce neke stvari bolje kliknuti kad prestanem s ovim ludilom. Spermiogram nam je sve bolji i bolji, a mozda ce nam uskladjeniji bioritam prizvati rode :Zaljubljen: 
Ovako smo se doslovno "hvatali" izmedju njegove dnevne i moje nocne, nisamo zapravo nikad ni imali postenu priliku da radimo na potomstvu, jer otkad smo zajedno ja sam u nocnoj i sad bas kad mislim unatrag to mi se cini tako tuzno i evo placem, *****u, jel ovo PMS???

----------


## Snekica

LOTV može biti i jedan od prvih simptoma T (promjena raspoloženja)  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*LOTV, b.a.b.y., kia* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ od  :Heart:  neka vrijeme brzo prođe, do vaše ogromne bete!!!
Uskoro ću vam se i ja pridružiti, sutra je punkcija...

----------


## Ambra

*Sumskovoce* sretno sutra!!!

----------


## Snekica

Sumskovoce, za puno kvalitetnih pisanica!!! Sretno, draga!

----------


## Jesen82

> Sumskovoce, za puno kvalitetnih pisanica!!! Sretno, draga!


Sneki nema me puno više ovdje ali šaljem ti jedan ogroman kiss i mislim na tebe :Heart:

----------


## Makica

drage moje, samo da objavim, danas na uzv dva mala srceka kucaju! bebe imaju 8 mm i jako su lijepe! pozdravi svima, sumskovoce, sretno sutra! svima, svima puno srece!

----------


## ptica1

Makica, prekrasne vijesti čestitam :Klap:

----------


## GIZMOS

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,X*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Kiki30, 1. FET Mb (nakon 3xIVF Rijeka, 1XIVF Mb)
Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
Reny 76, 11.IVF, VV (nakon 2XAIH, 4 X stim. IVF, 6 x prir.IVF)
Smj, 1. IVF, VV 
Missixty, 4.ICSI, PFC Prag (nakon 3x ICSI)
ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
Tina2701, 1XAIH, KB Osijek
Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
Bab, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

Ptica1, 23.04.(Petrova)
Nety, 25.04. (Petrova)
Goga69, 26.04. (PFC Prag)
Miari, 26.04. (KBC Rijeka)
Bugaboo, 27.04. (Mb)
Aurora blu, 28.04.(Cito)
LilyOfTheValey, 28.04. (KBC Rijeka)
Charlie, 28.04.
Bubana, 29.04. (Prag)
Aurora*, 29.04. (KBC Rijeka)
Venddy, 29.04. (Cito)
Kia, 29.04. (Prag)
Nora, 01.05. (PFC)
b.a.b.y., 02.05.(Vili)
Patuljchica, 03.05. (Prag)
Chris, 03.05. (PFC)
Mia Lilly,

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
Milla2, 20.04 (Petrova)
marija_sa, (Mb)
alma_itd, (Belgija)
Inana (Sv.Duh)
Slava77 (CITO)
dudadudaduda

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
Šumskovoće, 23.04. (KBC Ri)
Opa, (Pronatal)
čuftica, (Petrova)
tika08, (PFC)

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
marnie, Ela28, marisela, majalena, n&a, iva15, Crvenkapica 77, tikki, metkovk@, zlatta, 

*Klomifenke/ femarke, AIH, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~*
MASLINA1973, ježić, ruža82, katja35, Olea77, (PFC)

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~*
4. mjesec: anddu, aleksandraj, Iberc, Lily, mare77, NINA30, Sanela-Naja, Sonja29, Sela, Tasha, tlatincica, vedre, 
5. mjesec: Andream, artisan, BlaBla123, Cannisa, dhea, darmar, dorina199, eva133, ivka13, jelena, kaja82, kitty, MINI3, mury, mala bu, marincezg, matahari, nora77, Ona koja nije pisala, pirica, prag, rikikiki, Sali, tlukaci5, tajna30, the margot, vala mala, 
6. mjesec: ambra, faith79, sara38, sanja1, tantolina, ptica1, 
7. mjesec: medena8,
9. mjesec: kiara79, gošparka, frodo, vita22, MANNY, 

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Aslan, Anabanana, amyx, brigitta, believes, ciklama1, Chiara, corinaII, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, đurđa76, hop, inaa, inna28, ivanchi78, innu, Iva Mia 2009, Ivana0409, kriistiina, linalena, lasta, jopam, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kordica, kiša, lasta, Lua, Leva, miba, maca papucarica, martinstoss, Mare41, m arta, modesty4, Mery0908, maza975, morskavila, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, nina977, palcicazg, plavuša 007, pinny, Pea, sonječka, sezen, snekica, sildad, slatkica, šiškica, taca70, tinkica, TrudyC, Tiki_a, vanchriban, Vuki, Zeena, zlatica,

----------


## aleksandraj

Draga Gizmos, mene mozes staviti u 5. mjesec. M nikako da stigne :Sad:

----------


## goga69

Draga Gizmos hvala na listi !!!

----------


## bugaboo

> drage moje, samo da objavim, danas na uzv dva mala srceka kucaju! bebe imaju 8 mm i jako su lijepe!


Super za 2 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Jesen draga   :Zaljubljen:  Kako si mi? Kako tvoj trbuščić? Piši šta ima da nam uliješ malo nade, pogotovo novim curama!  :Heart:  I ja na ovaj pdf često zalutam, iako sam daaaaaaaleko od transfera, čak 4-5 mj.! :Smile: 
Makica wooooow  :Heart:  :Heart:  čestitam!

----------


## Sela

*Gizmos* stalno zaboravljam napomenuti da se moj FET pomaknuo za sam pocetak svibnja.
*Makica* suuper!!
Svima u akciji big kiss

----------


## b.a.b.y

Hvala na listi. Danas mi je 4dnt (transfer 5 dan) i ne osjećam ništa, temperatura ne raste a navodno bi već sad trebala bit malo povišena, implantaciju nisam osjetila,jedino me malo boli kao da trebam dobit i to je to  :Sad:  Odlučila sam sa M proći danas na more do utorka. Uskrs kod kuće bi mi bio prestresan. Pošto neću nosit laptop želim svima *ogromnu betu i sretan Uskrs!!!!!!!!!!*  Pusaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

baby ,samo ti uživaj i ne misli na ništa,pogotovo na temp. ni ja je nisam imala
sretan uskrs i tebi i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu

----------


## smj

> drage moje, samo da objavim, danas na uzv dva mala srceka kucaju! bebe imaju 8 mm i jako su lijepe! pozdravi svima, sumskovoce, sretno sutra! svima, svima puno srece!


Draga Makice, velike, ogromen cestitke.  Samo sam tvoje vijesti jos cekala.  Za velike, prekrasne dvojceke kod Mame MAkice....jeeeeee....

----------


## smj

Gizmos, nama je to upsjelo iz 9-og pokusaja, 1-og na VV.
Pa popravi, molim te, statisku u travnju, vazno je da ljudi znaju da ne treba odustajati.

----------


## Makica

drage moje, hvala vam na cestitkama, na podrsci i razumijevanju! svima :Heart:

----------


## meca72

> Gizmos, nama je to upsjelo iz 9-og pokusaja, 1-og na VV.
> Pa popravi, molim te, statisku u travnju, vazno je da ljudi znaju da ne treba odustajati.


svaka cast na srpljenju i snazi....a ja mislila da odustanem posle dva IUI i jednog IVF....

----------


## meca72

> drage moje, hvala vam na cestitkama, na podrsci i razumijevanju! svima


i ja cestitam, mogu da zamislim tvoju srecu...

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Sumskovoce jedva cekam tvoj report za stanice! Nadam se da ce ti biti lijepe i brojne  :Very Happy:   :Smile: 
Makice os drca cestitam :Heart:  i suze radosnice su potekle na ono "jako su lijepi..." Prekrasno  :Zaljubljen:   :Klap:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

U vrijeme ovulacije jako osjecam lijevi jajnik, dr. kaze da to moze biti od povecanja jajnika uslijed rasta folikula. Nakon ovulacije se to obicno smiri. Od jucer ponovno osjecam istu bol pa ,me zanima da li i razvoj zutog tijela uzrokuje povecanje volumena jajnika?
Trazila sam animacije po youtubeu ali nisam nis nasla.... Isto tako, da li oba jajnika razvijaju zuto tijelo nakon ovulacije ili samo onaj jajnik koji je ovulirao? 
I jos nikako da skontam cemu utrogestan kad ga zuto tijelo proizvodi ovako ili onako nakon ovulacije? Mislim nije da ga ja ne zelim, uopce me ne smeta jer bar imam super izliku da legnem nakon sto ga stavim, nego me bas zanima....Mislim znam da ima zena koje imaju slabije/nedovoljno lucenje progesterona (tko zna mozda sam i ja jedna od njih bo!) ali me zanima zasto se utrici po defaultu daju svima u IVF-u? Sad se pitam sto ce biti ako jednog dana prirodno zatrudnim a ne znam a nisam uzela utrice :D
Isto, citam da zuto tijelo pocne da propada otprilike sedam dana od ovulacije ukoliko ne dodje do oplodnje i implantacije (pretpostavljam da ga trigerira Hcg) ali nije li onda vec prekasno za vraceni embrij koji pocinje s implantacijom negdje 5 dnt. Znaci to je tri dana od oplodnje+5 dnt=8, a da ne spominjem da za neko lucenje Hcg-a koje ce tijelo prepoznati i dati signal treba jos dodatni dan-dva i tu smo vec na 10 dana i ode zuto tijelo u tri lijepe......

----------


## kia

> U vrijeme ovulacije jako osjecam lijevi jajnik, dr. kaze da to moze biti od povecanja jajnika uslijed rasta folikula. Nakon ovulacije se to obicno smiri. Od jucer ponovno osjecam istu bol pa ,me zanima da li i razvoj zutog tijela uzrokuje povecanje volumena jajnika?
> Trazila sam animacije po youtubeu ali nisam nis nasla.... Isto tako, da li oba jajnika razvijaju zuto tijelo nakon ovulacije ili samo onaj jajnik koji je ovulirao? 
> I jos nikako da skontam cemu utrogestan kad ga zuto tijelo proizvodi ovako ili onako nakon ovulacije? Mislim nije da ga ja ne zelim, uopce me ne smeta jer bar imam super izliku da legnem nakon sto ga stavim, nego me bas zanima....Mislim znam da ima zena koje imaju slabije/nedovoljno lucenje progesterona (tko zna mozda sam i ja jedna od njih bo!) ali me zanima zasto se utrici po defaultu daju svima u IVF-u? Sad se pitam sto ce biti ako jednog dana prirodno zatrudnim a ne znam a nisam uzela utrice :D
> Isto, citam da zuto tijelo pocne da propada otprilike sedam dana od ovulacije ukoliko ne dodje do oplodnje i implantacije (pretpostavljam da ga trigerira Hcg) ali nije li onda vec prekasno za vraceni embrij koji pocinje s implantacijom negdje 5 dnt. Znaci to je tri dana od oplodnje+5 dnt=8, a da ne spominjem da za neko lucenje Hcg-a koje ce tijelo prepoznati i dati signal treba jos dodatni dan-dva i tu smo vec na 10 dana i ode zuto tijelo u tri lijepe......


Koliko sam čula Utrogestan se daje u svim IVF postupcima jer se punkcijom nešto ošteti tako da je funkcija žutog tijela slabija. A možda i baš zbog ovog šta si napisala da se da veća šansa embrijima koji se kasnije implantiraju. 

Makice čestitam na dvije prekrasne bebice  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ValaMala

Da, punkcijom se ošteti žuto tijelo i zato su obavezni utrići. Lilly u slučaju prirodne trudnoće to neće biti slučaj, tako da nemaš što brinuti! Držim fige da su ovi bolovi koje osjećaš neki lijepi prvi simptomi.  :Wink:

----------


## Jesen82

> Jesen draga   Kako si mi? Kako tvoj trbuščić? Piši šta ima da nam uliješ malo nade, pogotovo novim curama! I ja na ovaj pdf često zalutam, iako sam daaaaaaaleko od transfera, čak 4-5 mj.
> Makica wooooow čestitam!


draga moja... mislim ja na tebe i povirim svako malo da vidim što ima s tobom :Smile: 

ja sam dobro.. danas sam 11+1..tj. u 12-om tjednu...imam za tjedan dana pregled i molim se da sve bude dobro kao i do sada...

još sam puna straha tako da mi se teško opustiti ali dobro... sve je to za ljude :Wink: 

svima želim jako jako puno sreće i da što prije vaše čekanje se završi :Heart:  :Heart: 

sneki javi se još na pp.. da ne zachetavam ovdje...

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Kod mene kucni test negativan. To sam i ocekivala u posljednja dva dana.
Puno srece svima ostalima, a ja se ovdje vracam na jesen....dat cu sama sebi malo godisnjeg odmora :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Lily koji ti je dnt? Mozda je prerano za test.

Meni smeđi spotting bio 7-9dnt pa jedan dan prestao i danas 11 dnt se opet pojavio. Niti sama ne znam sto da mislim, samo cekam da procurim, ali ipak se pomalo nadam cudu...

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Ma taj spoting znam da uzasno izgleda, ali ne mora znaciti da je postupak propao, dapace bas sam na pun prica ovdje naletila u kojima se spominje kontinuirano brljavljenje pred betu pa je opet to zavrsilo trudnocom i bilo sve OK. Meni se kosa na glavi digne kad vidim da mi bazalna pada, po tome znam da je gotovo. Doduse ovaj put bih vise od svega voljela bit u krivu ali sumnjam...vjestica je satima daleko :Sad: 
10 dnt. mi je.
Zasto ti ne uradis test? Ako nisi primila brevactid ili pregnyl u posljednjih 6 dana test bi mogao vec objektivno pokazati trudnocu ako je osjetljiv i ako se skolski izvede.
Tko zna, mozda je tebi zeko nesto donio :Wink: 
Sretno ti!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Lily* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da si pre rano napravila test!
Mene jedna stvar zanima, čitam da se u nekim klinikama Utrići daju odmah nakon punkcije, u mom centru tek nakon transfera...pa me zanima zašto.. evo imam utrića doma, pa sve si ga mislim stavit koji  :Wink:

----------


## Jesen82

> *Lily* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da si pre rano napravila test!
> Mene jedna stvar zanima, čitam da se u nekim klinikama Utrići daju odmah nakon punkcije, u mom centru tek nakon transfera...pa me zanima zašto.. evo imam utrića doma, pa sve si ga mislim stavit koji


mene ti je moj doc stavio odmah na dan punkcije na utriće i od tada sam na njima 3x2 dnevno vaginalno...e sad zašto? ja ne znam... nisam nikada pitala...ali moj doc daje i štopericu (brevactid 1500) na dan punkcije, pa  3 dan nakon transfera, i 8 dan.. a 4 dnt ide jedan decapeptyl... koliko znam drugi to tako ne rade... e sad... kao i uvijek.. koliko doktora toliko i metoda tako da...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Hvala na odgovoru Jesen, pitala sam mog doca za te štoperice nakon punkcije i rekao mi je da on smatra da to meni ne treba, da mi je sluznica jako zadebljana, da je stanje super i da on ne želi uvodit opasnost za HS. A Utriće idem umetnut  :Grin:  neće škodit...

----------


## Jesen82

> Hvala na odgovoru Jesen, pitala sam mog doca za te štoperice nakon punkcije i rekao mi je da on smatra da to meni ne treba, da mi je sluznica jako zadebljana, da je stanje super i da on ne želi uvodit opasnost za HS. A Utriće idem umetnut  neće škodit...


i najbolje da ga slušaš što ti kaže... jedino što moj doc ih ne daje koliko sam shvatila u svrhu zadebljanje sluznice.. već kao podršku žutom tijelu... ali opet možda i ja nisam dobro shvatila

u svakom slučaju želim ti puno puno sreće i uspjeha :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

> Zasto ti ne uradis test? Ako nisi primila brevactid ili pregnyl u posljednjih 6 dana test bi mogao vec objektivno pokazati trudnocu ako je osjetljiv i ako se skolski izvede.
> Tko zna, mozda je tebi zeko nesto donio
> Sretno ti!!


Nisam primila nista nakon transfera, ali sam odlucila da test necu raditi ovaj put. U utorak vadim betu, a do tada sam trudna ukoliko u medjuvremenu bas ne prokrvarim!

Nemoj niti ti posustati, drzim nam fige za velike bete u utorak :Zaljubljen:

----------


## elen

Pozdrav svima!!!
Prijavljujem transfer 3 osmostaničnih  mrvica...veli dr. da su prekrasne  :Smile: 
Sad slijedi odmor i puuuuuno spavanja...beta je 10.05.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Lijepo pazi na svoje mrvice Elen i puno srece ti zelim :Smile:

----------


## darmar

Makica čestitam :Smile: 
Elen čuvaj svoje mrvice, želim da nam objaviš jednu trocifrenu betu 10.05.!

Eh da, u petak sam krenula sa decapeptylom, pa u Božije ruke sada :Smile:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Bugabo vidis da je tebi zeko nesto donio :Smile: 
Cestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala!

Jos uvijek ne vjerujem, sada slijede drugi strahovi, nikad kraja...

Jesi ti vadila betu?

----------


## goga69

cestitke bugaboo na beti....i ostavi te strahove,opusti se i misli samo pozitivno!!!

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Jesam, upravo sam ishod dodala u potpis. Bila sam potpuno spremna, tijelo mi je rekllo i prije, ali ipak sam golemu knedlu progutala kad sam vidjela nalaz :Sad: 
Vama je ovo bio mariborski postupak?
Bas prekrasno :Klap:

----------


## bugaboo

Bas mi je zao :Sad: 

Nadala sam se da cemo se pratiti, znam da te nista sada ne moze utjesiti, ali glavu gore :Love: 

Ovo nam je bio 4. postupak, u Mariboru.

Prije toga smo imali 3 postupka na SD, uvijek transfer 3. dan i uvijek negativna beta, sad u MB smo imali transfer 2 blastice 5. dan i bingo!

----------


## ANGEL_26

*bugaboo* čestitke na lijepoj beti!!!
*makice* čestitke na 2 srceka. Evo i kod mene su dvije gestacijske vrecice.Sad su drugi strahovi kako se kaze...To je tako nama buducim mamama priprema za brigu svoje djecice.Pogotovo kad znamo kako smo ih dobili i onda samo strepimo.

Cure želim vam od sveg srca da i vi docekate pozitivne bete da budete ubrzo sve lijepe i debele.

----------


## b.a.b.y

Čestitke svima na pozitivnoj beti. Eto meni je nažalost danas test pokazao negativan rezultat. :Sad:  Iako mi je rečeno da sutra idem vaditi betu nisam mogla izdržat i danas sam napravila kućni test. Nažalost ostvarilo se ono čega sam se bojala. Pozdrav svima i nadam se sretnijim novostima od moje!

----------


## Makica

lilyofthevalley zao mi je! :Love: 
darmar, sretno u novom postupku!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## ANGEL_26

> lilyofthevalley zao mi je!
> darmar, sretno u novom postupku!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


potpisujem!!!

----------


## venddy

b.a.b.y kod mene ista situacija, doduše ni do testa nisam stigla jer me M preduhitrila. :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

b.a.b.y nije gotovo dok beta to ne potvrdi :Nope:  Znamo ovdje sa foruma jedan slucaj negativnog testa i pozitivne bete.Znam da cekanje izludjuje i sa tim piskenjem po testu zapravo pokusavamo da skratimo neizvijesnost,ali mislim da nalaz krvi mora dati jedini i konacni rezultat.Znam da ti je tesko draga :Love:

----------


## nina977

> Čestitke svima na pozitivnoj beti. Eto meni je nažalost danas test pokazao negativan rezultat. Iako mi je rečeno da sutra idem vaditi betu nisam mogla izdržat i danas sam napravila kućni test. Nažalost ostvarilo se ono čega sam se bojala. Pozdrav svima i nadam se sretnijim novostima od moje!


b.a.b.y ,mislim da si prerano radila test,ako sam izračunala dobro tebi je jučer bio 8dnt,dan transfera se ne broji,tako da mislim da još ima nade da bude sve Ok,držim ti fige!

----------


## alma_itd

b.a.b.y. tebi je danas 9dnt i nema veze sto je vracena blastocita opet je prerano za bilo sta reci.I meni su vracane blastocite i svaki put sam morala cekati 12dnt da vadim betu.

----------


## darmar

makica i angel_26 , šta reći, nego super i sretno do kraja tako željene turdnoće, želim da uživate u svakom trenutku iščekivanja dolaska vaših bebica na svijet :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , sretno!!!
hvala na željama :Heart: , uh, jako mi je važna vaša podrška,malo me trema spucala, kao da sam prvi put u postupku, a iza mene već vagon ih, al nadam se da će Bog dati da ovaj bude posljednji.
lilyofthevalley zao mi je :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

b.a.b.y drzim fige za veliku betu! Meni danas 1dnt  :Smile:  i pocetak iscekivanja

----------


## Makica

sumskovoce, drzimo figeeee!!!!!!!!!!! kada ti je beta?
darmar, samo hrabro, daj boze da bude dobitni!!!!!!!!!!!!
b.a.b.y., drzim fige za betu!

----------


## b.a.b.y

Hvala svima na podršci. Danas sam vadila betu i rekli su mi da dođem sutra po nalaz  :Sad:  . No moje nade i nisu prevelike,imam neki osjećaj da ću dobit prokletu vješticu. Trbuh i leđa bole za poludit,grudi su mi se nekako ispuhale,temperatura mi je 36,5... U biti osjećam se baš kao i svaki mjesec pred mengu. Bojim se i ić na wc. Znam da su šanse vrlo male da uspije iz prve ali tako sam se nekako nadala. No držim fige svima vama da uspije!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Makica

> Hvala svima na podršci. Danas sam vadila betu i rekli su mi da dođem sutra po nalaz  . No moje nade i nisu prevelike,imam neki osjećaj da ću dobit prokletu vješticu. Trbuh i leđa bole za poludit,grudi su mi se nekako ispuhale,temperatura mi je 36,5... U biti osjećam se baš kao i svaki mjesec pred mengu. Bojim se i ić na wc. Znam da su šanse vrlo male da uspije iz prve ali tako sam se nekako nadala. No držim fige svima vama da uspije!!!!!!!!!!!


ne kuzim zasto tek sutra po nalaz? nemoj pratit simptome, vjeruj, ne znace nista. i, da, znam par slucajeva da je upalilo od prve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ne gubi nadu, samo budi strpljiva!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alma_itd

> ne kuzim zasto tek sutra po nalaz? nemoj pratit simptome, vjeruj, ne znace nista. i, da, znam par slucajeva da je upalilo od prve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ne gubi nadu, samo budi strpljiva!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Meni je bilo cudno da je uopste beta danas,jer je 10dnt ako sam dobro izracunala,transfer je bio 18.04. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## b.a.b.y

Ne znam zašto je nalaz bete gotov tek sutra, ovo mi je prvi puta da vadim da sam mislila da je to normalno,nisam u ambulanti niti pitala zašto tek sutra! Betu sam vadila danas 10 dnt jer mi tako piše u otpusnom pismu.Čak sam išla sad provjeriti dali tako stvarno piše,da se nisam zeznula hehe no piše vaditi betu 10 dnt. Da li sam trebala još čekati?

----------


## Makica

pa, da . i to. svasta,. vidis da svega ima, svugdje drugacije. i onda jos moras cijeli jedan dan cekati i gristi se da saznas betu. uh, to me tako naljuti, kao da se nismo dovoljno nacekale u zivotu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Makica

ne znam, na beti ce se vjerujem i danas pokazati ako si trudna, ali testu nemoj vjerovati stvarno dok ne vidis betu.

----------


## ValaMala

Kako je to čudno, meni pak svaki put na VV rekli betu vaditi 16dnt. Pa ti budi pametan  :Smile:

----------


## b.a.b.y

16 dnt,uf, treba to dočekat. Meni je i ovaj 10 dan previše. Kako je to sve od klinike do klinike različito!Makica u pravu si,uopće ne znam kako ću izdržat današnji dan,mislim da nema spavanja. Mislim da ću bit od 6 ujutro pred ambulantom i čekat sestru ili nekoga da mi da nalaz.

----------


## taca70

10dnt blastice je vec vrijeme ocekivane menstruacije i sasvim je normalno ocekivati da ce beta tada biti pozitivna i imati neku solidnu vrijednost jer se implantacija zavrsava oko 10 dana nakon punkcije/ovulacije.
b.a.b.y., nadajmo se najboljem.

----------


## snow.ml

b.a.b.y sretno sa betom...ja sam svoju betu vadila osmi dan...bila je minimalna ali je ipak bila pozitivna ...i tebi želim istu takvu!!!

Ostale cure sretno sa postupcima!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

EVOOOOO i mene    kod vas   :Smile: 
danas sam imala transfer  3 embrija  , kazu  dobra,  imam sliku ali  ne kuzim  , valjda su 8 st.  ....kako se to uopce  gleda  ,koliko krugova toliko stanica ha?...od  5js  sve bile  zrele,  3 oplođene  i 2  zaleđene   .....
pozzzz i svima sretno

----------


## aleksandraj

crvenkapice, pa to je super rezultat

----------


## mistic

Lijepi pozdrav svima! Oprostite što upadam ovako, ali lagano sam u panici!
Vidim da se ovdje sve lijepo hrabrite i podržavate pa se nadam da ćete i meni moći dati koji savjet.
Prvi put sam u postupku tj. punkcija je napravljena 19.4., a 24.4. sam bila na transferu i vraćen mi je jedan embrio.
Ono što mene sada brine su dosta jaki bolovi, koji put kao da ću dobiti m. a češće je to neka jaka oštra bol kao da me boli ušće maternice i kao da imam neki balon pun vode u maternici i da se stalno valja, jedva mogu hodati....bila bih vam zahvalna kad bi mogle reči barem dali je netko to isto osjetio i jeli možda nirmalno ili se stvarno moram zabrinuti ili jednostavno da čekam m.

I za kraj želim svima pozitivnu betu!

----------


## Sumskovoce

crvenkapice super rezultat i dobrodosla u ovaj pdf! Vibram ti! B.a.b.y. I tebi gomila vibrica za betu!

----------


## smj

Drage friske trudnice, Vi pocetnice, kao i one koje broje do dva mjeseca, koliko ste puta bile na UZV od kad ste imale pozitivnu betu.
Smije li se ici vise od dva puta na mjesec dana i koliko uzv skodi bebi?!

----------


## patuljchica

> Lijepi pozdrav svima! Oprostite što upadam ovako, ali lagano sam u panici!
> Vidim da se ovdje sve lijepo hrabrite i podržavate pa se nadam da ćete i meni moći dati koji savjet.
> Prvi put sam u postupku tj. punkcija je napravljena 19.4., a 24.4. sam bila na transferu i vraćen mi je jedan embrio.
> Ono što mene sada brine su dosta jaki bolovi, koji put kao da ću dobiti m. a češće je to neka jaka oštra bol kao da me boli ušće maternice i kao da imam neki balon pun vode u maternici i da se stalno valja, jedva mogu hodati....bila bih vam zahvalna kad bi mogle reči barem dali je netko to isto osjetio i jeli možda nirmalno ili se stvarno moram zabrinuti ili jednostavno da čekam m.
> 
> 
> I za kraj želim svima pozitivnu betu!


Hmmm... ne bi htjela širiti paniku, ipak kao što si rekla, i vidjela već na ovim stranicama, bolovi slični menstrualnim su normalni, kao i različiti drugi dvoznačni simptomi. Ipak, bolovi takvi da ne možeš hodati - nisam baš sigurna... Možda bi bilo ipak mudro nazvati svog doktora pa ga pitati? Kakva ti je bila reakcija na stimulaciju? Je li ti itko spominjao mogućnost hiperstimulacije? Ajde ti ipak miruj, pij puno tekućine i provjeri sa doktorom! Sa HS se navodno nije za zezati. 
Sretno!
 :Heart:

----------


## Makica

mistic, ja sam nakon transfera jedva hodala, ali meni je tako uvijek poslije transfera jer imam usko usce maternice i jedva mi je dr uspio vratiti mrvice. ako si imala problematican transfer, mozda zato!!!
smj, pa pitala sam se gdje si! ja sam do sada imala 2 uzv, a danas brojim 7+5, a slijedeci, nakon sto mi je zadnji put vidjela srceka tek 20.05. ne znam, mislim da nije dobro precesto ici na uzv na pocetku. a zasto bi isla, sve ok? kada u pravilu trebas ici na slijedeci uzv?
b.a.b.y. cekamo rezultate!!!!

----------

